# TORONTO'S NEW HYDRAULIC SHOP



## allcoupedup

It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here. A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.

It’s called….

[attachmentid=187895]

We specialize in: 
-	hydraulic installations
-	air ride installations
-	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
-	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
-	Wire wheels - any size

We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products! 

Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway! 

Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!

If you wanna get a hold of us, please call

Jeff - (416) 419-2366

If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!


----------



## Volv_lo

Nice Asif, can't wait to stop by and see the shop..

Post some pics of your shop :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

Nice Asif, can't wait to stop by and see the shop..

Post some pics of your shop :biggrin:


----------



## OldDirty

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

good luck with your shop hope it stay open for a long time  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

That's great   ...Good luck bro...


----------



## allcoupedup

All of this came about because Jeff and I needed a place to work on our own cars, so we decided to open it up to everyone.

Thanks, Luxurious boys! We need all the support we can get, especially during the starting up stage.


----------



## allcoupedup

Heres a pic from about a month ago, its a little more full right now.

[attachmentid=188063]

:biggrin: 

Someones Different kinda Caddy.

[attachmentid=188069]


----------



## Ryan K

Wicked!! I might have to try and check you guys out when i drive down to toronto this summer with my family.


----------



## juiceman

hey good luck to you guys !!, i still gotta send u guys my frame :uh:


----------



## allcoupedup

Let us know when your ready!

Jaz with the '63 has a frame being done in the shop right now!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 12 2005, 09:17 PM
> *Let us know when your ready!
> 
> Jaz with the '63 has a frame being done in the shop right now!
> [snapback]3262529[/snapback]​*


JAZ!!!!! That guy is coolio!
Tell him Aly from Choice said what's up.....AND TELL HIM TO GET SOME 'TEENS!!!!! LOL If he wrappin' his frame, that means he's gotta be getting rid of them billets he's got on there....and that's a clean ass car...!

Anyway, Asif, best of luck with Switches and Thangs, next time I'm in Toronto I'd love to swang through and take a look. Words of advice: do not compromise work quality for price, or for cosmetics! Cuz when things break, no one's gonna say "Yeah, well, it's my fault, I only wanted to pay $200 when they told me $1800" or "Yeah, well, I told them to rush it, I told them to do it like that", they're gonna say "Well, it's not my fault, the shit keep breaking, must be a shitty install...." know what I mean 

Anything you need Asif, let us know we're all here to provide support!


----------



## lowcaddy87

il have to come up one day, i think your wall needs a big true playaz logo airbrushed on it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 12 2005, 09:29 AM
> *All of this came about because Jeff and I needed a place to work on our own cars, so we decided to open it up to everyone.
> 
> Thanks, Luxurious boys!  We need all the support we can get, especially during the starting up stage.
> [snapback]3261823[/snapback]​*


I'll probably go down to Toronto this summer and I'll pas by to check it out...Looks really cool...


----------



## different




----------



## allcoupedup

WICKED! Thanks, Steve! Thats the sign we had done at the Barrie Swap meet.


----------



## lolow

nice work with the sign


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jun 12 2005, 03:03 PM
> *JAZ!!!!!  That guy is coolio!
> Tell him Aly from Choice said what's up.....AND TELL HIM TO GET SOME 'TEENS!!!!!  LOL If he wrappin' his frame, that means he's gotta be getting rid of them billets he's got on there....and that's a clean ass car...!
> 
> Anyway, Asif, best of luck with Switches and Thangs, next time I'm in Toronto I'd love to swang through and take a look.  Words of advice: do not compromise work quality for price, or for cosmetics!  Cuz when things break, no one's gonna say "Yeah, well, it's my fault, I only wanted to pay $200 when they told me $1800" or "Yeah, well, I told them to rush it, I told them to do it like that", they're gonna say "Well, it's not my fault, the shit keep breaking, must be a shitty install...." know what I mean
> 
> Anything you need Asif, let us know we're all here to provide support!
> [snapback]3262767[/snapback]​*


Yeah, man. All the Jaz's are great guys!

Thanks for the advice, Ali. We try to be as straight forward as possible. If your car is a piece of shit, and the hydraulics are gonna break it, we'll tell you. No need to make an unsafe ride. 

We just want this thing to be bigger and better than it is right now. I think its time for Toronto to step in up and build some quality shit, and thats what we're here for!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Brother! Hows that Glasshouse coming along?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 12 2005, 08:52 PM
> *Yeah, man.  All the Jaz's are great guys!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Ali.  We try to be as straight forward as possible.  If your car is a piece of shit, and the hydraulics are gonna break it, we'll tell you.  No need to make an unsafe ride.
> 
> We just want this thing to be bigger and better than it is right now.  I think its time for Toronto to step in up and build some quality shit, and thats what we're here for!
> [snapback]3264357[/snapback]​*


That will certainly help the whole canadian east coast to get a little more into the game...


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah Impy, thanks man. And hey, if your ever in Toronto, please drop by! It'd be great to meet you guys, I mean if we don't come to Montreal first!


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

sshit super slow like always, got my motor rebuilt now the tranny going in the shop next week then next the body work


----------



## allcoupedup

Nice! Starting off with the most essential part of a car, THE ENGINE!

Slow and steady, bro, your car is gonna be beautiful.


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

THANKS THAT MEANS ALOTE HOMIE


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 13 2005, 04:52 AM
> *Yeah, man.  All the Jaz's are great guys!
> 
> Thanks for the advice, Ali.  We try to be as straight forward as possible.  If your car is a piece of shit, and the hydraulics are gonna break it, we'll tell you.  No need to make an unsafe ride.
> 
> We just want this thing to be bigger and better than it is right now.  I think its time for Toronto to step in up and build some quality shit, and thats what we're here for!
> [snapback]3264357[/snapback]​*



shit, just read that I'm referring to the wrong Jaz....I'm talking about the big guy Jaz with the orange 63 that we lifted a couple years ago..... with the Billet 17s on it....

anyway, whatever, but what you're saying is right. We need to step things up a notch around here...do things the way Impy & Caddy Dave is doin' things!!!!


----------



## lawanna

:biggrin: That's great Asif! I'll have to stop by and check it out when we are out your way in August.

 D'Arlea


----------



## 84caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: congrats! good luck with everything - if you need anything don't hesitate to call :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Tommy! I'm sorry to hear what happened to your car man. Jeremy told me that your Caprice was gone, but you have a new ride in the works. D'Arlea, always a pleasure!

Hey Joe! Thanks, I know we can always count on Rollerz Niagra to lend a hand! You guys are always welcome!


----------



## thehailife

hey you guys gonna be there tonite . ?? 06/14/05 ??after 7ish


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Jun 14 2005, 02:00 PM
> *hey you guys gonna be there tonite . ??  06/14/05 ??after 7ish
> [snapback]3272169[/snapback]​*



Damn, Hai. Sorry, wasn't home all day. We actually went to look at this car and yeah we were there after that time. Give us a call if you wanna come down tomorrow.


----------



## allcoupedup

Hai, can you imagine you were driving your drop with that rain we had yesterday??!! You woulda been swimming!


----------



## thehailife

yeah no shiet, no me and Jazz wanted to come down to say whats up, i think he wants to see the progress on the frame :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

Woot off to the shop maybe ill see you guys there :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

woooot....wooot


----------



## TORONTO

hey guys hit me with some directions to the shop from richmond hill.. i wana come check u boyz out...


----------



## 2low

its near islington and the queensway, be sure to call one of the contact numbers first to let them know your coming and to get the exact address :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Asif - (416) 899-2027
Jeff - (416) 419-2366


----------



## 2low

got alot done tonight, cant wait to get going on my bucket


----------



## allcoupedup

Give us a call this weekend, we'll probably be there all weekend and until all hours of the night/morning.


----------



## 2low

anyone know were there are any 65 hardtops or maybe some g bodies?


----------



## S10laynframe

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 17 2005, 08:32 PM
> *anyone know were there are any 65 hardtops or maybe some g bodies?
> [snapback]3288348[/snapback]​*



yea classifieds might!


----------



## 2low

well i meant in ontario


----------



## allcoupedup

If I find one I'll let you know!


----------



## different

jeff workin on the homie 84cutlassSupreme's ride.


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 17 2005, 11:32 PM
> *anyone know were there are any 65 hardtops or maybe some g bodies?
> [snapback]3288348[/snapback]​*


i know where there is a really nice monte carlo. its black and real clean. I can find out a price for you...the owner doesnt seem interested in it anymore. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

i think i know the monte you mean, what a hink of wood, someone should just burn it..... does anyone got a red addapter they might want to sell?


----------



## juiceman




----------



## topless65

I just noticed this topic, cause i havn't been home much in the past few weeks...(just been busy working trying to finish my ride) 
But of course i'd like to wish both Asif and Jeff the best of luck. Their quality of work is amazing, and they are both great people to deal with on a business level.
If i have any free time, you know i'll come down..peace


----------



## 2low

we got alot done last night, i wonder if we can pull off a duece and do it again tonight


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater

Congrats Asif on the new shop. Next time I'm in TO I'll be sure to swing by and say whats up. I'm lookin forward to seeing some clean rides coming out from there. Good luck


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Seena. Appreciate the words. Your always welcome. Hope everything is going well in Cali.


----------



## Sonu

Hey Asif,, wazzup bro, seen nice shop gotta get workin soon on my Cutty eh lolzz :biggrin: cant wait till Scrape when all our cars will go, cant wait to see that cutty takin charges from teh SWITCH EHH!!  Good Luck ill see u guys aftah the exams, :uh:


----------



## Sonu

Yeah NO DOUBT GUYS!!!, this is the best low-rider shop in Toronto you should see Asif's and Jeff's frame work, best one i ever seen, lol well if you guys want a strong frame you know who to call eh!!  :thumbsup: Damn homie cant wait to see those IMPALAS in their eh :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu




----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 20 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I just noticed this topic, cause i havn't been home much in the past few weeks...(just been busy working trying to finish my ride)
> But of course i'd like to wish both Asif and Jeff the best of luck. Their quality of work is amazing, and they are both great people to deal with on a business level.
> If i have any free time, you know i'll come down..peace
> [snapback]3296935[/snapback]​*



Thanks, man. You gotta come down when you get a chance. We had a bunch of rides at the shop last night. It was good to see everyone there. Just wish I had something to rep with too.  Of Well, working on soon enough.


----------



## DREEGZ

hey i was wondering if u guys have fat whites for 13's?


----------



## 2low

yea we had a couple of guys swang by, a nice rag top 64 a 63 hardtop and a bigbody, gashopping down the street and everything it was a sight for sore eyes


----------



## thehailife

i heard the 64 was just chippin around


----------



## Volv_lo

I heard on the RADIO that a shop is open in St. Catharines on CUSHMAN and EASTCHESTER that installs hydraulics. I'm going to swing by and see who it is...


----------



## 2low

yea that 64 looks nice, but i dunno when it was gas hopping it was still only hitting like 3 inches. must be those awsome pumps he has......  


you know im only jokin'. your car was getting up pretty good.about waist high from what i saw.


----------



## allcoupedup

Couple of visitors to the shop over the past couple of days.

[attachmentid=197790]

[attachmentid=197795]


----------



## 84Dippin

Nice pics Asif!!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

NICE RAG! :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

If any one is looking for a 65 rag top caddy.

It for sale on HOLLAND RD off Merrittville HWY, Welland Ontario, or maybe thats called Thorold.

The street that has MERRITTVILLE SPEEDWAY ON THE CORNER goinf towards that big PUMPKIN FARM.. SORRY NO PICS, AND ITS NOT MINE EITHER!!

I only drove by today and saw it. It burgandy, looks alright.


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 23 2005, 02:04 PM
> *I heard on the RADIO that a shop is open in St. Catharines on CUSHMAN and EASTCHESTER that installs hydraulics.  I'm going to swing by and see who it is...
> [snapback]3311428[/snapback]​*


thats Dave's shop :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87

lol ya i heard too rich,called wheel dealer i think he did my buddys lincoln cause he couldnt get a hold of me, dumb move on his part i coulda saved him $$, plus this fool took like a month to to the setup cause he doesnt know what hes doing and should probably own a meat shop instead because he buchered it up prety good:uh:


----------



## Volv_lo

lol...

We'll see how long it goes for... I wish any shop ALL THE BEST


----------



## 2low

does anyone cruise there car on a reguler basis already? i think i know a few guys that do, but were do you guy's meet up to cruise?


----------



## allcoupedup

Is that your Buddy Dave, Joe?

Richard, thanks for the support man. Sorry its been taking so long to get back on here, been busy at the shop.

Jae, you like those pics, huh? There is a Cutlass thats coming outta the shop pretty soon thats going to be very pic worthy.


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 25 2005, 12:49 PM
> *Jae, you like those pics, huh?  There is a Cutlass thats coming outta the shop pretty soon thats going to be very pic worthy.
> [snapback]3319831[/snapback]​*



Asif, Im pretty sure its gonna be.

Thanks to Asif and Jeff for doing such a good job on my ride.


----------



## westsidehydros

One more week to get those rides ready for the picnic ! :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

no kidding!, jae's gotta start doing his switch finger exorcises


----------



## DREEGZ

post some pics of your work homies


----------



## TORONTO

yea i roll mine hard every single day of the week... its an 87 cutty with 2-pump 8-batt 4-dump competition setup.. frame wrap and axle reinforce with coil over setup


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Jun 27 2005, 11:21 AM
> *yea i roll mine hard every single day of the week... its an 87 cutty with 2-pump 8-batt 4-dump competition setup.. frame wrap and axle reinforce with coil over setup
> [snapback]3326945[/snapback]​*


where do you cruise?


----------



## ezslim

yo guys i need a quote on the price for a 2pump kit was the chapest one. and how much for install also?

can i hav the price for 13 or 14 inch chrome wire wheels wit tires? thanks im in t.o. and imma get a coupe deville i will reach ur shop!


----------



## eacyde

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 25 2005, 11:49 AM
> *Is that your Buddy Dave, Joe?
> 
> Richard, thanks for the support man.  Sorry its been taking so long to get back on here, been busy at the shop.
> 
> Jae, you like those pics, huh?  There is a Cutlass thats coming outta the shop pretty soon thats going to be very pic worthy.
> [snapback]3319831[/snapback]​*


I sent you a PM looking for pricing, just want to make sure you got it. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by eacyde_@Jun 27 2005, 05:45 PM
> *I sent you a PM looking for pricing, just want to make sure you got it. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3328472[/snapback]​*


sup homie.. give him a call its the best way to get a hold of him.
Asif (416) 899-2027


----------



## eacyde

Thanks Homie. I will


----------



## Sonu

Wazzup homies, hey Jae your Cut is goin pretty good i seen the work,, ahahha loved when we hopped it :biggrin: Yup 1 more week for Picnic,, hope to see you guys there, ahhh imma be soo excited when my ride gets in Switches N Thangs Lowrider shop, cant wait for my car to be done its gonna be so cool cruisin around  i was thinkin to do a 2 Tone paint on it Black and Silver, its gonna look good though not 100% sure yet, but a Continental kit for sure, if i find one, and than put it on :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Sorry to those that tried to get a hold of me today. Had a wicked fever all day. Call me tomorrow.

Peace.


----------



## Sonu

Yeah Asif, dont worry bout the work man itll be done later on too, but i just called to see whats up i wasnt plannin to come to the shop today had lotta other work still buh was just checkkin up howz everythin
ohh imma be joinin Don Bosco from 30th lollzz summer skool need a .5 Credit :uh: Sigh!!!


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 28 2005, 10:02 PM
> *Sorry to those that tried to get a hold of me today.  Had a wicked fever all day.  Call me tomorrow.
> 
> Peace.
> [snapback]3335888[/snapback]​*


IT WAS PROBABLY THE WELLAND FOOD!


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Jun 24 2005, 06:04 PM
> *If any one is looking for a 65 rag top caddy.
> 
> It for sale on HOLLAND RD off Merrittville HWY, Welland Ontario, or maybe thats called Thorold.
> 
> The street that has MERRITTVILLE SPEEDWAY ON THE CORNER goinf towards that big PUMPKIN FARM.. SORRY NO PICS, AND ITS NOT MINE EITHER!!
> 
> I only drove by today and saw it.  It burgandy, looks alright.
> [snapback]3315155[/snapback]​*


i might get corys 68 rag i whent and looked at it today, iv been looking everywhere for impalas, but i might wait a bit and do this caddy first


----------



## Volv_lo

sounds like a good project lowcaddy87, maybe you can change your name like jeremy did LOWLIFE59 :0 :0 :0 .

Yesterday Crystal saw a white rag top impala hitting switches like crazy in fonthill. Hopping the back, the front and pulling crazy 3 wheels. She tried to see who it was but there was two cars between her and the impy :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowcaddy87

doesnt need too much really but it isnt no impala


----------



## lowcaddy87

should i get it and hold off getting an impala for now? i could have this one done for scrape 2006


----------



## Sonu

Hey wazzup, yah lowcaddy87 that looks alright not bad, i Like the caddies too 
this one needs some trim though eh paint and body work than its donnee 
Btw lowcaddy87 were you selling your 87 Caddy the one with Continental Kit in the back?


----------



## Sonu

Btw way im looking for a Continental Kit for my 86 Cutlass Supreme Brougham, i need to hook one up in the back just so it looks nice, probably i wont put the rim in there for now but just a hubcap, if anyone knows anything about Bootykits hit me up :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

WHATS UP JAY! I KNOW WHERE THERE IS A 64 SS RAG, TOP AND INTERIOR ARE GOOD IT RUNS, NEEDS BODY WORK AND A FRAME. $4500.


----------



## Sonu

Hey wassup, damn thats a nice deal for an 64 Impala SS, i wish i could spend that much on it, but i got all my money towards the Cutlass (which is love too :biggrin: ) Btw there is this 1978 Monte Carlo going for $3500 on Autotrader, And can u guys believe it has only 48,000 Kms on it or 45 im not sure but within that range DAMNN HOMIE imagine that thing being sooo clean, i had that much money i would do that up with all Black paint and give the back part 79 Clip if i could... Make it look like TRAINING DAY give some 13 spokes with diamond knock-off and WALAAA no juice though, not till later onn


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

SORRY I WAS TALKING TO THE OTHER JAY-'LOWCADDY'.


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

wheres that rag six fo at.....share it homie dont be greedy


----------



## lowcaddy87

i sent you pm blair, you should edit your post so knowone elsd finds out about it before me :biggrin: you got an impala already str8weastcoatin, lol

cutcutty- ya i still got my caddy $6500 takes it

and theres a possibility that rag caddy could have been originaly owned by a celebrity, theres a name on the vehicle hirtory but i kinda doubt it was actualy that person, il have to do some reasearch


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jun 30 2005, 07:39 PM
> *i sent you pm  blair, you should edit your post so knowone elsd finds out about it before me  :biggrin: you got an impala already str8weastcoatin, lol
> 
> cutcutty- ya i still got my caddy $6500 takes it
> 
> and theres a possibility that rag caddy could have been originaly owned by a celebrity, theres a name on the vehicle hirtory  but i kinda doubt it was actualy that person, il have to do some reasearch
> [snapback]3347168[/snapback]​*




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowcaddy87

you goun down to the falls sunday rich?


----------



## 2low

got alot done at the shop tonight, got a rack in, it was wicked hot i was so tempted to go soak myself with the hose, but somone did that for me when i wasnt paying attention :uh:


----------



## juiceman

:twak:


----------



## Sonu

Supp  Thatzz seen 2low got the rack done,, are u guys just waitin on few more battz and the car is done eh!!! that be sickkk,, lowcaddy87 6500 thats a nice offer but i dunn have that much money right now,, how ever i am lookin for a Bootykit for my cutlass but cant find any here in Toronto, dem thingz r hard to find stylll


----------



## Sonu

Hey wazzup Juiceman uffin: lol 7;32 here i got up early


----------



## lowcaddy87

get someone to my my car then buy the booty kit off them :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87

gonna pick up this too


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jul 2 2005, 08:42 PM
> *gonna pick up this too anyone got a euro clip?
> [snapback]3354476[/snapback]​*


----------



## juiceman

Nice !!!!


----------



## DREEGZ

hey guys i want to see some pics of your work. post em up!


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jun 29 2005, 08:23 PM
> *doesnt need too much really but it isnt no impala
> [snapback]3340619[/snapback]​*


damn, looks like whats in my yard right now, down to the friggin red spot putty :0


----------



## switches and thangs

Give us a call and you can come to the shop and see our work. 

Jeff 
416-419-2366
Asif
416-899-2027
The best shop in town!


----------



## qwkkid

What's up guys, I was wondering if you can help me out, I picked up a 63 impala 2 door from the U.S with a half ass install of four cce pumps, some kind of italian dumps, with 16 switches, don't know much how good this stuff is, the frame has been beefed up in alot of places. I'm not really looking to bounce the car, more 3 wheel, dance the thing. How many batteries do you think I need, and where on the car do I need to beef it up if its not already. Do you guys sell all dumps, hardware, parts for this stuff? Thanks for any info.


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up GW. Are you in Toronto or close by? Give us a call. We have everything you need and the advice is always free. We'll be down there later on tonight.


----------



## qwkkid

I live in Scarborough and i'm in need of info, I have another question, do you guys run shocks? I have never driven my car it came in parts and don't know what the rides like. I looked at my frame today the dude I got it from has only boxed/welded the front section were the upper and lower control arms are, and the rear from behind the back seat to where the trunk belly starts, does it need more? and what parts of the frame?


----------



## 2low

if you give jeff or sif a call, im sure they can meet with you and tell you what you might need for your car


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jul 4 2005, 10:33 PM
> *Give us a call and you can come to the shop and see our work.
> 
> Jeff
> 416-419-2366
> Asif
> 416-899-2027
> The best shop in town!
> [snapback]3363523[/snapback]​*


true...if i had a ride..just post sum pics and save my ass the trouble..it will also be good because people on here will see it and choose where to go instead of driving all over the city to different shops. c'mon i want to see what makes you guys the best shop in town


----------



## DREEGZ

by the way you guys(true playas) have been pulling out some clean ass rides :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

heres some control arm work (G-Body)


----------



## DREEGZ

real nice, now that what im talkin about :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

see how well thats molded, and he did that in 1/4 inch !


----------



## switches and thangs

YEEEAAAHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :guns:


----------



## switches and thangs

Du You want Up Down shock :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Steves frame getting welded on!

1/4" baby!

[attachmentid=208286]


----------



## allcoupedup

Jae's car swangin with just 4 batts.

[attachmentid=208287]


----------



## allcoupedup

Utilizing a stock Caddy hubcap emblem.

[attachmentid=208288]


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 8 2005, 03:08 AM
> *Jae's car swangin with just 4 batts.
> 
> [attachmentid=208287]
> [snapback]3380561[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

ill buy that for a doller


----------



## thehailife

nate who are u trying to kid, u dont even have a dollar to your name j/k


----------



## DREEGZ

chippin with 4 batts u mean


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 11 2005, 09:04 PM
> *It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here.  A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called….
> 
> [attachmentid=187895]
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> 
> We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products!
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> Asif - (416) 899-2027
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> [snapback]3260766[/snapback]​*


GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## allcoupedup

Dude, do me a favour and don't tell me what I should say or what I should mean. 

When I see you hopping your car, then you can talk.....oh wait you don't have a car.


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Scotty!


----------



## DREEGZ

i do have a car....and when its done PROPERLY believe me you will see it hop


----------



## DREEGZ

for fuck sakes its not like i have alot to worry about here in t.o NO ONES BANGIN


----------



## 2low

i dunno, but it would seem you talk more shit then me, since you called out some shop pics, lets see what you got joke-r


----------



## DREEGZ

well with exception to that regal mario just built, but im not from all that so dont think im starting any shit i speak for my self and if your gonna post pics expect some criticism good or bad


----------



## allcoupedup

PROHOPPER # 1 HYDRAULIC COMPANY IN THE GAME!!!!


----------



## DREEGZ

ok buddy i didnt "call out " your shop, and i did give you guys compliments on that beautiful job with the molded g body control arms , but facts are facts the car is chippin or bangin which is it? well you right actually for t.o standards its fuckin SWANGIN BACK BUMPER LOL


----------



## allcoupedup

I didn't say that you called out the shop. I do realize that you complimented us on the rides, thank you. Now, have you ever seen a car bang on 4 batteries??!! In my honest opinion this car does real well for ONLY 4 BATTERIES. And the owner of the car is one of the coolest people I've met in a long time. 

As for the T.O. standards remark. You ain't helping anyone. If your trying to say we need to step it up, damn, we already have, AND WE AIN'T DONE YET!


----------



## DREEGZ

yes for 4 batts that is good but you guys stated you were the best hydraulic shop in town...now why would you post a pic of a car on 4 batts at least post something hittin inches and im not saying anything about the owner i dont know him but the t.o remark stands this city does have to step its game up thats why ive decided with the help of a good friend to do my own shit because as far as t.o goes there are some really clean beautiful lowriders but thats about it but no one is bangin and the hop offs are emberassing unless the rollers only boys come down and show how its done props to them, im not starting any shit just stating the facts and to your boy nate buddy ive got more km on my balls from rollin lowrider bikes than you got on your car


----------



## juiceman

Only Four Battiers, damn u guys need to step up your game, shit even i hit 62" with 2 batteries in my invisble impala shitttt


----------



## DREEGZ

" true playas" .....nuff said


----------



## allcoupedup

What car of mine are you talkin about?


----------



## DREEGZ

i never said your car


----------



## DREEGZ

ive said what i had to say ill quit fucking up your topic good luck with everything


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks. I appreciate that. Good luck with the Coupe man.


----------



## DREEGZ

thx


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jul 8 2005, 01:53 PM
> *yes for 4 batts that is good but you guys stated you were the best hydraulic shop in town...now why would you post a pic of a car on 4 batts at least post something hittin inches and im not saying  anything about the owner i dont know him but the t.o remark stands this city does have to step its game up thats why ive decided with the help of a good friend to do my own shit because as far as t.o goes there are some really clean beautiful lowriders but thats about it  but no one is bangin and the hop offs are emberassing unless the rollers only boys come down and show how its done props to them, im not starting any shit just stating the facts and to your boy nate buddy ive got more km on my balls from rollin lowrider bikes than you got on your car
> [snapback]3382680[/snapback]​*


im not sure if you know me or anything, but im not just jumping into the game with a car, ive been around for awhile with bikes and stuff too. but enough of this, squash it. good luck with the coupe hope to see you in the pit :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87

whos coming to hop tomorrow?


----------



## 2low

not sure pretty much all the ontario hoppers are out of comission


----------



## lowcaddy87

thats good for me then :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

ttt


----------



## Sonu

Hey wazzup ppl :biggrin: howz everything goin?, i wasnt comin on for a while didnt have any time, I started summer skool :uh: but hey atleast i made it to Mini-scrape, thanks to Sif :biggrin: and lowcaddy87 that was some nice hopping still at the mini scrape, like ure caddy man  

Sif i just called u to ask howz everythin goin and stuff, i slept like a little baby after the scrape lolzz, ill probably see u guys next week since i gotta get back to summer school and stuff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 8 2005, 02:08 AM
> *Jae's car swangin with just 4 batts.
> 
> [attachmentid=208287]
> [snapback]3380561[/snapback]​*


Looking good...


----------



## Zakir

lol

congrats on the shop guys.

best of luck!!


----------



## switches and thangs

Thanks from all of as at the shop :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

Hey wazzup Jeff  SEEEEN lol my car is in Switches N Thangz shop :biggrin:  itz gettin done real solid by Asif and Jeff  and jeff's welding is cool yo, itz as solid as a rock :thumbsup: Best of Luck Guys uffin:


----------



## lowcaddy87

hopfully jeff and asif you guys have some time to work on your cars intime for scrape


----------



## allcoupedup

Maybe Jeff. My project won't be ready for a while. I might just get my LS painted and throw in a 2 pump, but even that is wishful thinking right now.


----------



## Sonu

Hey Wazzup Asif & Jeff :biggrin: howz the shop goin and work goin? hope itz all good, Ohh btw asif i got those spark plug wires, they are something like AUTOLITE PRO-FIT, the good part is though that i ordered these right, and i thought they were gonna be black but they are some colour as the Cutlass lol


----------



## 2low

ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

HI name is :scrutinize:


----------



## allcoupedup

Suspension components reinforced at Switches & Thangs!

[attachmentid=213750]

We got the link on chrome!


----------



## allcoupedup

More Pics.

[attachmentid=213754]


----------



## allcoupedup

"Blink, Blink"

[attachmentid=213755]


----------



## allcoupedup

MMmmmm, Prohopper.

[attachmentid=213756]


----------



## Sonu

Hot Dayummmm... :0 lookzz soo nicee,, all that chrome uffin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 8 2005, 07:10 AM
> *Utilizing a stock Caddy hubcap emblem.
> 
> [attachmentid=208288]
> [snapback]3380564[/snapback]​*


what hubcaps you get em off of?


----------



## MOBSTA

:biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

niiiiice!!! asif


-rodrigo


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

nice works guys keep it up :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :guns: :guns: :machinegun: :machinegun: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 13 2005, 11:25 PM
> *MMmmmm, Prohopper.
> 
> [attachmentid=213756]
> [snapback]3410300[/snapback]​*


IS THAT THE TRUNK I THINK IT IS?


----------



## 84Dippin

Good Job guys!!! 


nice pix Asif


----------



## switches and thangs

You guys are good :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

WOW you guys are good :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, guys. Those control arms were extended and reinforced at our shop. 

We do have a great link on chrome and its not as expensive as you think. Give us a call if your interested. 

Hey Blair, naw man, its not the Monte's trunk. Its 84Dippin's trunk. The Monte is just kinda sitting there until we get a chance to work on our own rides.


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

ASIF I'LL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND ABOUT CHROME AND ORDERING THOSE DEEP CUPS! :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

uffin: Wassup, safe stuff still eh, love that chrome :thumbsup:


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jul 15 2005, 04:51 PM
> *ASIF I'LL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND ABOUT CHROME AND ORDERING THOSE DEEP CUPS! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3417714[/snapback]​*


what do you keed chrome for? :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

I was gonna say da same thing??? I thought ya sold da 62


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jul 15 2005, 09:51 AM
> *ASIF I'LL CALL YOU THIS WEEKEND ABOUT CHROME AND ORDERING THOSE DEEP CUPS! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3417714[/snapback]​*



Sounds good, Blair.


----------



## Volv_lo

WORKS LOOKING GOOD!!! KEEP IT UP!!!!!!

If anyone you know wants a clean monte carlo CLICK HERE


----------



## switches and thangs

Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

You guys ready? We got some real work to do next week!


----------



## NiagaraLoW

Hey Asif did you guys decide when you guys are havin the true playaz picnic


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Matt. Not yet man. I kinda liked it late September last year. I know the weather was kinda a fluke, but whatever. Thats why we called it the FALL CLASSIK.

You gonna try to make it down?


----------



## NiagaraLoW

oh yea ill be there 4 shure i might even bring my car down if i get it on the road in time and some rims from jeremy


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

IS THERE A PHONE # AT THE SHOP, APPARENTLY ASIF NEVER ANSWERS HIS CALLS! :biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

may asif is sick agian just call jeff his always there Jeff - (416) 419-2366


----------



## 2low

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Momo64




----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jul 19 2005, 06:36 PM
> *You guys ready?  We got some real work to do next week!
> [snapback]3439186[/snapback]​*



Ohh Yeahh.... GOOD LUCK guys


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Jul 21 2005, 02:12 PM
> *IS THERE A PHONE # AT THE SHOP, APPARENTLY ASIF NEVER ANSWERS HIS CALLS! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3450136[/snapback]​*


Blair! Your calling my house #! Call me on my celly. (416) 899-2027. Oh wait, was that you calling from that 905-321 #

SHIT!

I was uh...unable to answer your call at that particular moment. Call me tomorrow after 6.


----------



## allcoupedup

Jae and Cliff....if only everyone in lowriding were as real as these guys.


----------



## Sonu

Wazzup, Goodluck with the T.v. show u guys :thumbsup:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

MAD RESPECT TO SWITCHES & THANGS--- ASIF/ JEFF /NATE (TRUE PLAYAZ C.C) KEEP DOIN YOUR THANG....REMEMBER WEST COAST IS BACK


----------



## 2low

west coast is back, who said it left?


----------



## 84Dippin

Once again... Good Luck guys.. 
get enough rest before the show starts..


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks guys. We won't be back until Friday. If anyone needs to get a hold of Jeff or myself, give us a call.

Asif


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 23 2005, 11:43 AM
> *west coast is back, who said it left?
> [snapback]3464290[/snapback]​*



nate shut up :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Sonu

uffin: Wazzup Cliff? howz da work goin? :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

We're back!!!


----------



## Sonu

Wb Asiff :biggrin: hope u had fun


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey asif how did the show go


----------



## allcoupedup

Show went wicked! Hard work paid off, both cars look great?

Who's this?


----------



## G'dupGbody

its matt i just changed my name cuz i bought a new monte


----------



## allcoupedup

Thats cool, Matt. What you gonna do with the Olds?


----------



## G'dupGbody

my olds is illegal so im sellin 4 parts or whole if someone wants to take the risk with gettin ownership


----------



## Sonu

Hey Matt what do you mean its illegal? cant pass certification?


----------



## G'dupGbody

nah i bought in in canada but it has a american ownership so its illegally imported i could take it to customs but its a risk because theres a slight chance they take it away


----------



## Sonu

Oh i see, Well Montes are cool what year monte though?


----------



## G'dupGbody

82 monte its goin in for paint in the next month or so gonna come out black


----------



## allcoupedup

So thats gonna be 3 black Monte's. And none of 'em LS's oh well.


----------



## G'dupGbody

who else has a black monte comin out


----------



## G'dupGbody

well at least none of them are ss's


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

ss monte sucks....hahahaha just joking damn asif gonna kill me....loving that lac u guys did ....monte ss :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 2low

everyone knows about my black monte, im thinking about doing a quick juice on it while i wrap the frame for it


----------



## G'dupGbody

gotta pick a new colour for my monte now


----------



## Sonu

:happysad: it'll be 2 Montes still Asif lol, went with Great Expectations and Intentions came back with noting :uh: Oh well next one some other day after all i love my Cutlass still


----------



## 2low

hey matt, why not go with something totally out of the ordinary like purple, orenge, brown or something like that really clean newschool g-bodies are already a rarety here.so if you go with something that really pops your sure to stand out


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody

i was thinkin bout doin it a beige with a little sparkle or white with a hollywood top and lots of pinstriping to set it off


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey nate you got 90' caprice lights on your monte?


----------



## 2low

yup, but you would want to use the euro celebrety lights


----------



## G'dupGbody

the caprice lights still fit without the trim tho rite? if you still got the 90' lights ill trade ya the trim and some cash for em


----------



## Kurupt K

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jul 30 2005, 10:30 PM
> *nah i bought in in canada but it has a american ownership so its illegally imported i could take it to customs but its a risk because theres a slight chance they take it away
> [snapback]3513190[/snapback]​*




if its a nice car y not switch the vin with a beater?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

well so far ive seen the show part of ur shop which is very nice by the way (moulded a-arms look great) but wheres the go? lets see ur hopper(s)


----------



## DREEGZ

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sonu

There is one Cutty out there bangin right now from Switches and Thangs 

84Dippin's ride with 13s, itz a kool car hit high inches


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

and by high, how high do u mean?


----------



## Sonu

Good height of about 30 sumn, with 4 battzz and its suppose to have 8 battz and now i think it does have 8 battz, if u go back and look at the pages on this topic ull see the pics its 2 tone cutlass normal front


----------



## allcoupedup

Wow, I can't beleive our shop is getting called out by a ...... you know what forget it. I build what I want for myself, (and what the customer wants) and you can build what you want. 

Trust me, our shop builds quality, not quantity. Full stack of springs (yes you can fit them in) or totally laid out. Plus we use real hydro equipment. Going back to one Kustom Images previous quotes, Torontos not swangin anyway. Not with the shit y'all have been using. 
























I mean up until now.


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i'll save the shit talking, see u in the pit


----------



## DREEGZ

:0 :0 .....


----------



## DREEGZ

damn alot going to be goin on at scrape.....ill have my camera ready....


----------



## allcoupedup

Actually, you probably will see me in the pit, but I ain't gonna have a car there. That why I don't shit talk. I'm being totally honest. When my car is ready, T.O..........will know.

[attachmentid=233717]


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

thats soft


----------



## DREEGZ

....i dont shit talk...i just speak on what i see...even without a car ready i can have an opinion....so...what are u guys gonna hop?


----------



## DREEGZ

:scrutinize:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 3 2005, 09:10 PM
> *:scrutinize:
> [snapback]3538379[/snapback]​*


i was thinking the same thing


----------



## switches and thangs

Have u ever seen anyone take a fram off and build a hopper our a lowrider properly? and maybe that is why your shit keeps breaking all the time. It doesn't take a weekend to build a lowrider unless your name is 187 and for all of you shit talkers come to our shop and see four frames being wrapped and cars built properly....and once again for all of your shit talkers and fake ass lowriders stop hating on the shop.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 3 2005, 11:03 PM
> *thats soft
> [snapback]3538316[/snapback]​*


Whats soft about it?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 3 2005, 09:27 PM
> *Have u ever seen anyone take a fram off and build a hopper our a lowrider properly? and maybe that is why your shit keeps breaking all the time.  It doesn't take a weekend to build a lowrider unless your name is 187 and for all of you shit talkers come to our shop and see four frames being wrapped and cars built properly....and once again for all of your shit talkers and fake ass lowriders stop hating on the shop.
> [snapback]3538487[/snapback]​*


the only thing ive broken was motor mounts, and thats because they were old, if u guys started with a car that was half as clean as mine u'd be where i am, and y would u do a frame off hopper if u cant get up to begin with?


----------



## allcoupedup

Can't get up to begin with? Buddy, my Caprice was hittin 40"!!!! Didn't I meet you at the picnic last year? Man, why is there so much hating. I'll never understand this shit. Anyway, I'm done. 

Peace.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 3 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Can't get up to begin with?  Buddy, my Caprice was hittin 40"!!!!  Didn't I meet you at the picnic last year?  Man, why is there so much hating.  I'll never understand this shit.  Anyway, I'm done.
> 
> Peace.
> [snapback]3538559[/snapback]​*


i wasnt around 4 the picnic last year


----------



## Zakir

blah blah blah!!!


SWITCHES n THANGS!!!!


*gunshots-in-the-air*

blap blap blap

woooooooooo-hooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!


asif, you gonna be at scrape?

i don't have a ride to register, but i wanna check it out... what'm i supposed to do for admission??


----------



## DREEGZ

man its easy to call ppl haters.....if sumone is just stating what theyve seen...how that fuck can they be haters??....the word hater is thrown around too loosely nowadays...there are tons of haters dont get me wrong but sometimes it seems like a cop out for ppl who just aint cuttin it.........


----------



## switches and thangs

Don t hate beause we can build our car and what does your car hit 15 inches . And by the way who did u have pay 2 change your motor mount HATER. Sif show this guy what we built in 3 days . It s probably has more quality than he will hive in his life


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

when u ladies have ur car ready 4 a hop off let me know, until then i'd stop trying to roll on ne of the all that homies if i were u


----------



## DREEGZ

:machinegun:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

call me a hater all u want, simply if u cant take a bit of competition, and respond to my challenge by calling me a hater, thats a bitch movement if ive ever seen 1


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Aug 3 2005, 11:39 PM
> *blah blah blah!!!
> SWITCHES n THANGS!!!!
> *gunshots-in-the-air*
> 
> blap blap blap
> 
> woooooooooo-hooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> asif, you gonna be at scrape?
> 
> i don't have a ride to register, but i wanna check it out... what'm i supposed to do for admission??
> [snapback]3538568[/snapback]​*



Thanks, Zakir. Yeah I'll be there.

As far as I know, there is more parking available for regular type cars on site. 

http://www.scrapebythelake.com/info.html

You can find more info here, bro.


----------



## Zakir

man, the money situation isn't getting better as quick as i thought it would, and i've been too busy to give it the attention it needs... i don't want to see my caddy coupe sitting through the winter......

ugh...

so if u know anyone who wants one, let me know dude.

i'm thinking that i'll even let it go for what i paid for it.


----------



## allcoupedup

I'll let some people know. The car is nice. I still have the pics you sent me. Yeah it'd be kinda a waste to let it sit there. I would love to see it as a lowrider. If you change your mind, let us know. If you wanna come by the shop, your more than welcome. There is a very clean coupe there right now, maybe it can give you some inspiration.


----------



## Zakir

> _Originally posted by Zakir_@Aug 4 2005, 01:30 AM
> *man, the money situation isn't getting better as quick as i thought it would, and i've been too busy to give it the attention it needs... i don't want to see my caddy coupe sitting through the winter......
> 
> ugh...
> 
> so if u know anyone who wants one, let me know dude.
> 
> i'm thinking that i'll even let it go for what i paid for it.
> [snapback]3538808[/snapback]​*



damn... that HURT.


----------



## Zakir

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 01:37 AM
> *I'll let some people know.  The car is nice.  I still have the pics you sent me.  Yeah it'd be kinda a waste to let it sit there.  I would love to see it as a lowrider.  If you change your mind, let us know.  If you wanna come by the shop, your more than welcome.  There is a very clean coupe there right now, maybe it can give you some inspiration.
> [snapback]3538841[/snapback]​*


yeah sorry man, i've been meaning to really.

i will insha allah........ i'll call u one of these days!!


----------



## allcoupedup

Sounds good, bro.


----------



## Zakir

zak's tired, time to hit the sack.

g'nite y'all


----------



## juiceman




----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 3 2005, 11:30 PM
> *the only thing ive broken was motor mounts, and thats because they were old, if u guys started with a car that was half as clean as mine u'd be where i am, and y would u do a frame off hopper if u cant get up to begin with?
> [snapback]3538513[/snapback]​*


my car is not as clean as it looks..... 
remember pictures always make it look better.
when i got my car it needed work

regarding about the frame off... i believe these guys wanna do it the proper way.
if you look at the Westcoast mostly everyone have their shit strap.

its better to be safe than sorry


----------



## G'dupGbody

i should get switches and things too turn my monte into a hopper that would stop the shit talkin


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 4 2005, 06:39 AM
> *i should get switches and things too turn my monte into a hopper that would stop the shit talkin
> [snapback]3539373[/snapback]​*


do it homie.
you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 4 2005, 04:39 AM
> *i should get switches and things too turn my monte into a hopper that would stop the shit talkin
> [snapback]3539373[/snapback]​*


i aint talkin shit i just dont understand how u can claim to have a hydraulic shop without a hopper?


----------



## juiceman

hey buddy when was it required that you must have a hopper to open a hydraulic shop, i never seen anything reqired it from the province ?


----------



## 84caddy

been watching alot of this and been trying to hold back comment cause I respect everyone in here...but lets put this shit into perspective...True - the reputation of some TO shops have been suspect in the past - unfort, clubs that used certain shops ended up with the same reputation...to make matters worse - animosity between clubs/shops kept knowledge from gettin spread and that made matters worse

- but this is IN THE PAST...the level of shit in TO has risen in a big way in the past year alone...cars are being built 100x better than say 3 years ago...full wrapped frames? Chrome undercarriages? Frame offs? That shit didn't exist even last year!

I've never been to any of the TO shops but I've seen a huge improvement in rides from all of em and from all the clubs, and as far as Asif and Jeff go - I seen their work in person and they got their shit together and are building good shit - they got nothing to worry about and don't need to defend anything IMO

as far as hopping - over the years I've seen all kinds of people claim all kinds of shit around here...but only a handful have been able to put up any decent numbers in public - and its always the same dudes. Ever wonder why? There's prob a ton of reasons - but I believe it boils down to one thing - communication. Hagen learned his shit way back from Fatboys in Vegas...and spent alotta years/$$$ working out bugs, etc...he passed that shit onto Johnny (Hi-Impact)...both of them passed that knowledge onto Pete - who also added his own trial n error experience along with help from Hollywood Bob, RO, Adex Andy, etc. ...and Pauly and JR got their shit from Pete. 

So why hasn't TO kept up until this point? Shit talking - animosity - feuds, etc. Nobody gets along ...and one dudes mistake/idea never gets picked up or learned by another. But shit is changing cause people like Asif and Jeff are changing shit up - working with other clubs/shops/suppliers to build better cars.

Now I'm not sayin there shouldn't be some good natured shit talking when it comes to hops - cause thats half the fun - OK most of the fun...but taking personal shots is never gonna make shit better ...or grow the lolo culture around here


----------



## juiceman

Well said :thumbsup: , now i gotta get back to work :uh:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 3 2005, 09:30 PM
> *the only thing ive broken was motor mounts, and thats because they were old, if u guys started with a car that was half as clean as mine u'd be where i am, and y would u do a frame off hopper if u cant get up to begin with?
> [snapback]3538513[/snapback]​*



stop talking shit, u mother fucker ur ride is shit...period.......


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 3 2005, 09:52 PM
> *when u ladies have ur car ready 4 a hop off let me know, until then i'd stop trying to roll on ne of the all that homies if i were u
> [snapback]3538642[/snapback]​*



shut the fuck up u little bitch........


----------



## ezslim

Well put man dont hate, jus appreciate t.o.'s got a lowrider shop


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2005, 01:25 PM~3540518
> *been watching alot of this and been trying to hold back comment cause I respect everyone in here...but lets put this shit into perspective...True - the reputation of some TO shops have been suspect in the past - unfort, clubs that used certain shops ended up with the same reputation...to make matters worse - animosity between clubs/shops kept knowledge from gettin spread and that made matters worse
> 
> - but this is IN THE PAST...the level of shit in TO has risen in a big way in the past year alone...cars are being built 100x better than say 3 years ago...full wrapped frames? Chrome undercarriages? Frame offs? That shit didn't exist even last year!
> 
> I've never been to any of the TO shops but I've seen a huge improvement in rides from all of em and from all the clubs, and as far as Asif and Jeff go - I seen their work in person and they got their shit together and are building good shit - they got nothing to worry about and don't need to defend anything IMO
> 
> as far as hopping - over the years I've seen all kinds of people claim all kinds of shit around here...but only a handful have been able to put up any decent numbers in public - and its always the same dudes. Ever wonder why? There's prob a ton of reasons - but I believe it boils down to one thing - communication. Hagen learned his shit way back from Fatboys in Vegas...and spent alotta years/$$$ working out bugs, etc...he passed that shit onto JOHNNY (HIGH IMPACT)...both of them PASSED THAT KNOWLEDGE ONTO PETE</span>  - who also added his own trial n error experience along with help from Hollywood Bob, RO, Adex Andy, etc. ...and Pauly and JR got their shit from Pete.
> 
> So why hasn't TO kept up until this point? Shit talking - animosity - feuds, etc. Nobody gets along ...and one dudes mistake/idea never gets picked up or learned by another. But shit is changing cause people like Asif and Jeff are changing shit up - working with other clubs/shops/suppliers to build better cars.
> 
> Now I'm not sayin there shouldn't be some good natured shit talking when it comes to hops - cause thats half the fun - OK most of the fun...but taking personal shots is never gonna make shit better ...or grow the lolo culture around here
> *




YEAH AND SOMETIMES YOU ONLY LEARN WHAT "NOT" TO DO !!!!!

ha ha ahah aha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 4 2005, 07:44 AM~3539376
> *do it homie.
> you won't be disappointed.
> *


hey 84dippin you got a full wrap


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by str8W3stC0ast1n_@Aug 4 2005, 12:22 PM~3541099
> *stop talking shit, u mother fucker ur ride is shit...period.......
> *


when u get ur setup done right talk, until then, i havnt seen ur impala, my ride's no impala but i'll nose up with u ne day, then see whats up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by str8W3stC0ast1n_@Aug 4 2005, 12:25 PM~3541116
> *shut the fuck up u little bitch........
> *


bro, lets see ur internet gangster ass actually pull out a quality ride, then see whats up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 4 2005, 10:25 AM~3540518
> *been watching alot of this and been trying to hold back comment cause I respect everyone in here...but lets put this shit into perspective...True - the reputation of some TO shops have been suspect in the past - unfort, clubs that used certain shops ended up with the same reputation...to make matters worse - animosity between clubs/shops kept knowledge from gettin spread and that made matters worse
> 
> - but this is IN THE PAST...the level of shit in TO has risen in a big way in the past year alone...cars are being built 100x better than say 3 years ago...full wrapped frames? Chrome undercarriages? Frame offs? That shit didn't exist even last year!
> 
> I've never been to any of the TO shops but I've seen a huge improvement in rides from all of em and from all the clubs, and as far as Asif and Jeff go - I seen their work in person and they got their shit together and are building good shit - they got nothing to worry about and don't need to defend anything IMO
> 
> as far as hopping - over the years I've seen all kinds of people claim all kinds of shit around here...but only a handful have been able to put up any decent numbers in public - and its always the same dudes. Ever wonder why? There's prob a ton of reasons - but I believe it boils down to one thing - communication. Hagen learned his shit way back from Fatboys in Vegas...and spent alotta years/$$$ working out bugs, etc...he passed that shit onto Johnny (Hi-Impact)...both of them passed that knowledge onto Pete - who also added his own trial n error experience along with help from Hollywood Bob, RO, Adex Andy, etc. ...and Pauly and JR got their shit from Pete.
> 
> So why hasn't TO kept up until this point? Shit talking - animosity - feuds, etc. Nobody gets along ...and one dudes mistake/idea never gets picked up or learned by another. But shit is changing cause people like Asif and Jeff are changing shit up - working with other clubs/shops/suppliers to build better cars.
> 
> Now I'm not sayin there shouldn't be some good natured shit talking when it comes to hops - cause thats half the fun - OK most of the fun...but taking personal shots is never gonna make shit better ...or grow the lolo culture around here
> *


well thats what im trying to do but when u call one of these guys out i get called a hater, or ppl get their panties in a twist and take personal shots (str8W3stC0ast1n), but still, i have not seen ne one on here with a single pump hopper who is willing to accept a challenge?


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 4 2005, 06:10 PM~3542483
> *hey 84dippin you got a full wrap
> *



nope... its just partial, just the stress points
its not a hopper or anything like that but if i get the funds 
id love to strap it up.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 4 2005, 09:50 PM~3543312
> *nope... its just partial, just the stress points
> its not a hopper or anything like that but if i get the funds
> id love to strap it up.
> *


thats cool, i seen it hop at the RO picnic it got up really good for only 4 batts


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks for adding your thoughts to the topic, Joe. And of course your right when you say that we should be sharing not withholding info. 

Jae, gimme a call this weekend. 

Matt, thanks lil bro. I guess we'll see you down at Scrape right?


----------



## DREEGZ

*SO WHOS GOING TO TAKE ONE8SEVENS CHALLENGE???????????????????????*


----------



## DREEGZ

:ugh:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 4 2005, 08:50 PM~3543312
> *nope... its just partial, just the stress points
> its not a hopper or anything like that but if i get the funds
> id love to strap it up.
> *



You planning on doing another Cutty or will it be a different ride?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

no one is steppin up? :0


----------



## allcoupedup

Have you guys been to Prohoppers new site yet? It specifies what coils to use in what cars. Big improvement over the old site.


----------



## DREEGZ

cce has a nice site too


----------



## switches and thangs

sorry sif, one8seven what kind of setup do you have first of all. and what kind of inches are you hitting?If anything, why not just call someone out since your already looking to swang?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

single pump cce, the rest is a surprise :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

anytime u get a car togeather and wanna nose up for some cash or even bragging rights let me know


----------



## switches and thangs

its not the pumps. its the batts. how many to the nose?
who do you REALLY want to hop against?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i got 8 batts, and i wanna nose up against ne of u guys who r up for a challenge


----------



## allcoupedup

Prohopper has equipment that performs. There is a huge difference in product. 

SIMPLY THE BEST!


----------



## switches and thangs

when you want to do this?


----------



## DREEGZ

SO WHOS GONNA TAKE THAT CHALLENGE


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 09:34 PM~3544461
> *Prohopper has equipment that performs.  There is a huge difference in product.
> 
> SIMPLY THE BEST!
> *


prove it, i'll put my cce up against ur prohopper when ur ready


----------



## DREEGZ

FDF


----------



## allcoupedup

Seems like Kustom Image is up for the Challenge. Why don't you swang on him?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i'd like to wait till after scrape, what am i goin against?


----------



## DREEGZ

:uh: ....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i'd like to do this whenever u got a car ready, kustom image dont have his car ready yet, but believe me when its done we gonna be nosing it up, but lets do this for shop bragging rights, u got faith in ur work and i got faith in mario's work


----------



## switches and thangs

the rest is a surprise....


----------



## DREEGZ

i will nose up to anyone when im ready BELIEVE THAT


----------



## allcoupedup

So hold up, your car is a shop hopper? Or are you a customer? Mario and I have known each other for along time, more so Jeff. Why are you throwing his shop into this? Does he know you have?


----------



## switches and thangs

when you open your own shop, and build your own shop hopper. Then we'll talk.
and what shop hopper does all that have again?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 09:43 PM~3544500
> *So hold up, your car is a shop hopper?  Or are you a customer?  Mario and I have known each other for along time, more so Jeff.  Why are you throwing his shop into this?  Does he know you have?
> *


im just a satisfied customer homie  i told mario i wanna start calling ppl out and he said go 4 it as a matter of fact i'll even have him come down when we nose up


----------



## switches and thangs

you need him to hit your switches? :biggrin: stouffille.


----------



## DREEGZ

man..........set a fuckin date and ill be there with my camera. the guy has basically called out your whole shop...so ...rummage through the trash and pull something UP! :0 :cheesy:


----------



## switches and thangs

you motherfuckers are funny.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 4 2005, 09:47 PM~3544513
> *you need him to hit your switches? :biggrin:  stouffille.
> *


i'll hit my own switches, what u wanna put up?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

if ur scared i'll understand


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## allcoupedup

QUOTE(KustomImage @ Jul 29 2005, 10:36 AM)
i hear your cutty gets up
*

well imma try and hold myself back until scrape, cuz mario is starting to get annoyed with all the shit im breaking

I thought you only broke your motor mounts?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 4 2005, 11:47 PM~3544515
> *man..........set a fuckin date and ill be there with my camera. the guy has basically called out your whole shop...so ...rummage through the trash and pull something UP! :0  :cheesy:
> *



So he does have a shop?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

motor mounts and a bent rim, long story behind the rim tho, but u still havnt accepted my challenge


----------



## DREEGZ

who?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

who cares if i have a shop or not, im calling out switches and thangs to bring a single pump hopper to the plate, im hungry :0


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 4 2005, 10:51 PM~3544536
> *who?
> *


MIKE JONES!


----------



## DREEGZ

281 330 8004


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 4 2005, 11:51 PM~3544534
> *motor mounts and a bent rim, long story behind the rim tho, but u still havnt accepted my challenge
> *



What you can't seem to grasp is the fact that we don't have a "shop hopper". If you wanna swang your unreinforced car, go ahead, I ain't gonna break nothing to prove a point to you e-thugs.


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 4 2005, 10:55 PM~3544559
> *281 330 8004
> *


what the fuck is that?


----------



## DREEGZ

who the fuck you callin an e thug?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 09:57 PM~3544570
> *What you can't seem to grasp is the fact that we don't have a "shop hopper".  If you wanna swang your unreinforced car, go ahead, I ain't gonna break nothing to prove a point to you e-thugs.
> *


if u think my car's not reinforced u can think that all day :biggrin: but when u wanna put a single pump car togeather let me know, shit i'll even come to u!


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 4 2005, 10:58 PM~3544576
> *who the fuck you callin an e thug?
> *


so your saying your a REAL thug?


----------



## DREEGZ

switches and thangs is scared.....hop off already fuck


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

u guys r fuckin soft, grow some balls and step up to the plate


----------



## switches and thangs

its called restraint we dont want ALL you guys leaving the game with your tail between your legs. we opened this shop 4 MONTHS AGO. and we put everything on the line for it. we dont need no mother fuckers like you, fake ass lowriders.to drag US down.


----------



## DREEGZ

buddy...pull up a fuckin car....proove your shop is what it says it is..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

excuses excuses excuses, y talk shit if u dont have a car to hop?


----------



## switches and thangs

who says we dont have "cars" to hop? e-thugs


----------



## DREEGZ

you guys seem like the only fake riders around


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hey tough guy, pull 1 up, or shut up


----------



## DREEGZ

e thug? fuck bud you must have me confused with some true playa triple o.g walkin around shows with a plaque and no car....maybe my white ass should go grow some braids then maybe ill be a bad ass just like you


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 4 2005, 10:08 PM~3544634
> *e thug? fuck bud you must have me confused with some true playa triple o.g walkin around shows with a plaque and no car....maybe my white ass should go grow some braids then maybe ill be a bad ass just like you
> *


 :0 harsh but true


----------



## switches and thangs

13" or 14"? why you adement about it. what do have to prove?


----------



## switches and thangs

i have a fuckin' 64 impala SS, that IM building. its no G-BODY its no CADILAC. like i said before. it takes time to build a REAL lowrider.....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 4 2005, 10:11 PM~3544655
> *i have a fuckin' 64 impala SS, that im building. its no G-BODY its no CADILAC. like i said before. it takes time to build a REAL lowrider.....
> *


yea but it dosent take much time for u flop dicks to destroy 1, check out that caprice u got that was apparently hitting 40" it was really nice b4 the true playaz crew got their hands on it


----------



## switches and thangs

if you had a car that actualy hit back bumper maybe you would understand, oh and a frame is being fully straped for that car as we speak.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 4 2005, 10:15 PM~3544681
> *if you had a car that actualy hit back bumper maybe you would understand, oh and a frame is being fully straped for that car as we speak.
> *


my car is built right, so when it hits the back bumper it dosent grenade, but hey u guys build quality not quantity right? :scrutinize:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 5 2005, 12:08 AM~3544634
> *e thug? fuck bud you must have me confused with some true playa triple o.g walkin around shows with a plaque and no car....maybe my white ass should go grow some braids then maybe ill be a bad ass just like you
> *



Why are you bringing clubs into this? I'm ain't gonna step over that line. Yeah I gotta say, this is not lowriding and I now I have to question your claim to be a lowrider. From my impression of you on LIL you seem to be someone thats in this for how "cool" it is.

Your calling us out like this is a Truucha video. Cool yourself man. When our car(s) is/are ready, we'll hop off against you.

Are you really a lowrider? Do you really love lowriding as much as we do?


----------



## switches and thangs

Like i said a whole new frame is being strpped as we speak, by the way that car was built long before we opened the shop.


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 4 2005, 11:20 PM~3544703
> *my car is built right, so when it hits the back bumper it dosent grenade, but hey u guys build quality not quantity right? :scrutinize:
> *


can your car even hit backbumper, with it actualy locked up in the back?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 4 2005, 10:24 PM~3544725
> *can your car even hit backbumper, with it actualy locked up in the back?
> *


i dunno, accept my single pump challenge and you'll find out


----------



## Kurupt K

lol


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 12:13 AM~3544667
> *yea but it dosent take much time for u flop dicks to destroy 1, check out that caprice u got that was apparently hitting 40" it was really nice b4 the true playaz crew got their hands on it
> *



So you saw my car before I bought it?


----------



## switches and thangs

this guys just waisting my time, im going to bed. theres more important things to do...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 3 2005, 09:27 PM~3538487
> *Have u ever seen anyone take a fram off and build a hopper our a lowrider properly? and maybe that is why your shit keeps breaking all the time.  It doesn't take a weekend to build a lowrider unless your name is 187 and for all of you shit talkers come to our shop and see four frames being wrapped and cars built properly....and once again for all of your shit talkers and fake ass lowriders stop hating on the shop.
> *


well if my car was built in a weekend, y cant u guys thorw something togeather to nose up with me?


----------



## Kurupt K

i dont know why people even bother responding to 187 he doesnt understand that people know he's calling them out but people who take pride in their work dont want to rush it. you challange has be acknowledged now just wait and quit causing shit cause thats not what lowriding is about.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 4 2005, 10:34 PM~3544773
> *i dont know why people even bother responding to 187 he doesnt understand that people know he's calling them out but people who take pride in their work dont want to rush it. you challange has be acknowledged now just wait and quit causing shit cause thats not what lowriding is about.
> *


i just want to see what "the best" lowrider shop around can do


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 4 2005, 11:34 PM~3544773
> *i dont know why people even bother responding to 187 he doesnt understand that people know he's calling them out but people who take pride in their work dont want to rush it. you challange has be acknowledged now just wait and quit causing shit cause thats not what lowriding is about.
> *


Thank you.


----------



## Kurupt K

then wait, talking shit on some forum isnt cool and wont get you any respect. They know your ready so let them prepare however long it takes, but constantly calling them out is just a waste of space.


----------



## switches and thangs

just cause were the best around doesnt mean we have to have a hopper, it could be clean show cars, or really reliable street cars


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

let me know when ur ready, i'll see u at scrape


----------



## Kurupt K

and i wouldnt go around saying your the best until you have a reputation, it just asking for guys like 187 to call you out.


----------



## Kurupt K

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 4 2005, 10:40 PM~3544797
> *let me know when ur ready, i'll see u at scrape
> *


and leave it at that. with all the hype i cant wait to see the hop this year lol


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 12:34 AM~3544460
> *i got 8 batts, and i wanna nose up against ne of u guys who r up for a challenge
> *



I'm down, when?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2005, 10:48 PM~3544834
> *I'm down, when?
> *


single pump


----------



## westsidehydros

yup.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i'll nose up with u at scrape, what kinda car?


----------



## westsidehydros

caddy.


----------



## switches and thangs

this shit is fuckin' funny :buttkick:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

how many batts?


----------



## switches and thangs

what up pete?


----------



## westsidehydros

8


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2005, 10:54 PM~3544860
> *8
> *


forsure, well nose up after the hop


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 5 2005, 01:54 AM~3544856
> *what up pete?
> *



not me, i'm goin to bed in 4 minutes


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

atleast someone here is willing to have a hop off


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 01:55 AM~3544861
> *forsure, well nose up after the hop
> *



after?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 10:20 PM~3544709
> *Why are you bringing clubs into this?  I'm ain't gonna step over that line.  Yeah I gotta say, this is not lowriding and I now I have to question your claim to be a lowrider.  From my impression of you on LIL you seem to be someone thats in this for how "cool" it is.
> 
> Your calling us out like this is a Truucha video.  Cool yourself man.  When our car(s) is/are ready, we'll hop off against you.
> 
> Are you really a lowrider?  Do you really love lowriding as much as we do?
> *


k man...now your getting stupid......think before you talk you dont know me...and what impression have i given that makes you think im in this to be "cool"...anyway ..everyones so sensitive fuck this


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

yea i wanna measuere my inches b4 an exhibition hop


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 3 2005, 09:38 PM~3538559
> *Can't get up to begin with?  Buddy, my Caprice was hittin 40"!!!!  Didn't I meet you at the picnic last year?  Man, why is there so much hating.  I'll never understand this shit.  Anyway, I'm done.
> 
> Peace.
> *



let me tell u why there is so much haters????? :0 
when u have nothing but punks in your club,,,,ie skin'wimp" who talks all shit and again as usal u got nothing to show,,,by the way 40" asif it was only a dream.... :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 01:59 AM~3544875
> *yea i wanna measuere my inches b4 an exhibition hop
> *



I can tell you your inches, just fugure a foot and a half below mine.




'night dreamers...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

well see


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 5 2005, 12:59 AM~3544879
> *let me tell u why there is so much haters????? :0
> when u have nothing but punks in your club,,,,ie skin'wimp" who talks all shit and again as usal u got nothing to show,,,by the way 40" asif it was only a dream.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *



Nothing but punks? Wow, you guys are serious. Naw 40" was a reality, lets not talk about the dead batteries underneathe your rack.


----------



## allcoupedup

Funny thing is, Paco, we've always been cool. I never gave you any kinda atttiude or anything, and you never did the same to me. Why did this start?


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 11:05 PM~3544898
> *Funny thing is, Paco, we've always been cool.  I never gave you any kinda atttiude or anything, and you never did the same to me.  Why did this start?
> *


asif,,, the little boy wonder u call partner is got a biiiiiiig mouth and at srape i'm going to close it 4 him.


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 11:03 PM~3544893
> *Nothing but punks?  Wow, you guys are serious.  Naw 40" was a reality, lets not talk about the dead batteries underneathe your rack.
> *


thse batteries underneath were never needed,,,just a question...if the caprice is hitin 40' why bring the cutty....


----------



## maddy

:0 hello boy wonder..i can see u? boo :0


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

seems a bit quiet in here now


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 5 2005, 01:21 AM~3544961
> *thse batteries underneath were never needed,,,just a question...if the caprice is hitin 40' why bring the cutty....
> *



The Caprice is being totally redone. I killed that car last year, before we had the shop. The shop where I was building it, needed the space, so I had to do it quick. You saw the quarter panels. It ain't no secret, their buckled BAD! Thats because I didn't do the proper reinforments for the setup it had or the proper facilites. I'm doing a frame off as we speak and I hope to have it out sometime next year.

And I'm building that car for me. No one else.


----------



## Chris

what is one8seven's car hittin?

seems to talk alot


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

my car is hittin higher than the car they dont got to nose up with me


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 11:03 PM~3544893
> *Nothing but punks?  Wow, you guys are serious.  Naw 40" was a reality, lets not talk about the dead batteries underneathe your rack.
> *



oh wah,,i forgot sorry who said they were dead, someone giving u bad info... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 05:39 AM~3545014
> *my car is hittin higher than the car they dont got to nose up with me
> *


which is how high? can't claim something if ya don't have anything to back it up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

actions speak louder than words, im keeping my inches a secret until scrape


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 5 2005, 01:41 AM~3545027
> *oh wah,,i forgot sorry who said they were dead, someone giving u bad info... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL, ok, ok. They were fully charged batteries that were not hooked up to your setup.


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 05:46 AM~3545049
> *actions speak louder than words, im keeping my inches a secret until scrape
> *


if you got something good why not brag bout it and show everybody whats up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 4 2005, 11:48 PM~3545061
> *if you got something good why not brag bout it and show everybody whats up
> *


i will, when the time is right


----------



## maddy

there clowns who says openly that there the best? there asking 4 trouble, skin'wimp scared to answer me


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 05:49 AM~3545064
> *i will, when the time is right
> *


what are you running in the trunk...and i take it this is in a g body?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 4 2005, 11:49 PM~3545066
> *there clowns who says openly that there the best? there asking 4 trouble, skin'wimp scared to answer me
> *


scared to answer?, scared to build a car that can actually hop? conisidence? i think not :biggrin:


----------



## maddy

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 11:47 PM~3545053
> *LOL, ok, ok.  They were fully charged batteries that were not hooked up to your setup.
> *


didn't need them to kick any of your asses.. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 4 2005, 11:50 PM~3545068
> *what are you running in the trunk...and i take it this is in a g body?
> *


2pumps 8 batts


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 05:53 AM~3545083
> *2pumps 8 batts
> *


all 8 to the front?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 4 2005, 11:55 PM~3545090
> *all 8 to the front?
> *


that depends on ur definition of front :biggrin:


----------



## maddy

can switchrs and thangs come out to play.or ghosts and goblins ghosts r the cars u have and the goblin is your tall partner?????????????????


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 5 2005, 01:52 AM~3545078
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> didn't need them to kick any of your asses.. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



Question is, did you beat ANYone? Even while cheating?


----------



## Chris

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 05:56 AM~3545093
> *that depends on ur definition of front :biggrin:
> *


so is that all 8 batts to the front pump or no?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 11:56 PM~3545095
> *Question is, did you beat ANYone?  Even while cheating?
> *


biting off more than u can chew there for a guy who DOSENT HAVE A HOPPER!


----------



## DREEGZ

the only reason i ever got into this topic and started calling you guys out is because on many occasions...the most recent being one of my friends from ALL THAT you guys talk bad about marios work...its like you try and steal his customers.you ask them why they didnt go to you in the firstplace ..even with my buddy with the monte carlo,,,you guys said "who you gonna get to do your shit, MARIO?" its there cars let them do what they want.....you said you guys just opened the shop 4 months ago, well it shows, because you dont have a clue on how to run a business, what kind of shit is that..if that were never to have happened i wouldnt even be in this topic...but im in it out of respect for mario because hes one cool fuckin guy and he dons't talk shit about anyone.....so before you start calling me a hater and a fake lowrider...think about yourself....whos the hater?...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 5 2005, 12:03 AM~3545115
> *the only reason i ever got into this topic and started calling you guys out is because on many occasions...the most recent  being one of my friends from ALL THAT you  guys talk bad about marios work...its like you try and steal his customers.you ask them why they didnt go to you in the firstplace ..even with my buddy  with the monte carlo,,,you guys said "who you gonna get to do your shit, MARIO?" its there cars let them do what they want.....you said you guys just opened the shop 4 months ago, well it shows, because you dont have a clue on how to run a business, what kind of shit is that..if that were never to have happened i wouldnt even be in this topic...but im in it out of respect for mario because hes one cool fuckin guy and he dons't talk shit about anyone.....so before you start calling me a hater and a fake lowrider...think about yourself....whos the hater?...
> *


straight goods


----------



## allcoupedup

We aren't stealing anyones customers. You talkin about that dude with the Green Monte? Yeah that car is pretty clean. 

And actually, we got a real good idea on how to run a business. Is it wrong to give people an alternative? There hasn't been one in Toronto for AWHILE. And were offering a better product. All of LIL knows that.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 5 2005, 12:11 AM~3545127
> *We aren't stealing anyones customers.  You talkin about that dude with the Green Monte?  Yeah that car is pretty clean.
> 
> And actually, we got a real good idea on how to run a business.  Is it wrong to give people an alternative?  There hasn't been one in Toronto for AWHILE.  And were offering a better product.  All of LIL knows that.
> *


bro, u have no clue, u think ppl just find 1 guy who installs hydros and get it done? no they shop around, y do u think mario did my setup and u guys didnt?


----------



## DREEGZ

its not wrong to give people an alternative....its just wrong to go about it how you did...you pissed alot of people off...how would you feel if they went up to everyone and said ...dont go to switches and thangs there work is shit.....im sure you never told people on lay it low that part now did you?


----------



## DREEGZ

so...thats why this all started...for pissin these guys off there saying...ok ..lets hop then...see whose better..and your saying nah weve got nothing to prove your all just haters...


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsdown:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

that what it comes down to


----------



## Chris

bring em all to the west coast and we'll hop


----------



## allcoupedup

For real thats what this comes down to? 

If its business that you're talking about, then talk business, not drag my club through this. If I said anything to offend you personally, then I apologize. We'll keep this at a business level and say now there is competition in Toronto.


----------



## TORONTO

damn what the fuck, i thought were all supposed to get along... im new to the lowriding game around here but what the fuck is with all the hating... people dont realize, shit talking is un-necessary, a hop-off at scrape can automatically prove everything without even talking.. and if someone is talking shit TO or ABOUT sombody than bust their fuckin face and ur done...
its really simple, u guys are all makin too much of this shit its pretty childish, and believe me i aint gettin involved cuz i straight dont care, if you ask me, anybody who drives a lowrider is good in my books 100% whether their shit hops or doesnt, the thing that bothers me most is that this whole game is only a matter of money for everyone, obviously everybody would WANT to be rollin a magazine quality ride lets face it, but it aint happening for most of us for a reason! its alllll only money


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 4 2005, 05:23 PM~3539995
> *i aint talkin shit i just dont understand how u can claim to have a hydraulic shop without a hopper?
> *


lol, you dont need a hopper to have a shop, who ever said lowriding was supposed to be about who hops higher, thats just a small part of it looks at shops like bowtie connection, jhons exports, pretty sure they dont have hoppers, theres lotts of clubs outther there that dont have hoppers, yet they are probably some of the moast respectible clubs in the lowriding community


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

when someone directly talks shit about another club or shop they should at least be able to back it up


----------



## different

I think some people are getting confused as to what a shop hopper is. The majority of shops dont have a shop hopper. a car that was built for the purpose of hopping at events/shows/cruises/whatever to advertise for the shop is considered a shop hopper. And trust me youd know it if you see it. Most of them have to be trailered out. 
This is where people get confused, a customers car that comes out of a shop is not automatically considered a hopper. It all depends on what the customer wants done. 
My car is getting done there right now. Lets say that I only go with the most basic of setups. up down side to side,etc and I attempt to hop it one day. And im only chippin 4 inches, are people gonna say that the shop is shit cause it didnt build me a hopper...this is what i wanted.

how are we supposed to grow with all this hate, and yes this is hate. When you are calling people out in a negative way, just to make them look bad. then thats hate. It would be fine if you were doing it in a positive talking smack type of way. Like Joe said before, I dont know why asif and jeff are even bothering to defend themselves, especially to people who have been around only a short time.


----------



## allcoupedup

Steve, your totally right about all this. A customer will build what he or she wants to be built. And that cool with me. When were done with his car I can honestly say that it will be one of the strongest Caddys out there, if not the strongest.

All were trying to do is make him a reliable ride that he can go to everday, not worry about anything breaking, and that he can enjoy. THAT WHAT HE WANTS, THATS WHAT HE GETS!

ONE8SEVEN, looking back on things, I gotta say that if your car is hitting some good inches, then I'm grateful, we need to step up our game. 

Jeff and I have been building lowriders for a long time. Longer than you know I think. We know whats good and we know whats shit. 

I'm not calling anyone on this, please don't take this the wrong way, anyone please. Some of newest people on the block claim to be lowriders. But when I talk to them, its all about showing off, the prestige of having a low. Its like they are hardcore gangsters. I'm not calling out anyone on this, and beleive me its not one particular club or anything. Hell I even think we got some people that lil too hardcore that are trying to get into our club.

There is nothing about unity, and wanting to get together and going for a cruise or just getting together to chill. I think theres been some serious frustration in the lowriding game in T.O. 

Last night I think we all got a little carried away, and yes in the past, there has been shit talking, and because of the shit talking, nothing is getting better, lowriding isn't flourishing like it should. 

He is my suggestion, and you guys can agree or disagree. I think we should get together some time next week, just meet up somewhere and talk this shit out. Bring your cars, bring yourselves. I think we should make this first step. Like I said we can agree, or disagree, but I really think we need to do this.


----------



## TORONTO

shit im down since my car is ready to roll from paint next week n i wana check alllll your rides out


----------



## TORONTO

i gota ask since i really been wondering this... in the TO area n shit, there are a bunch of car clubs.. do all these clubs have beef with every other club? cuz its kinda seeming that way to me, i always thought that it wouldnt make a difference at all, i mean really who gives a fuck who ur rolling with... but im sure out of eveyrone around here you guys have been in the game for long so im sure some of you know the answer to this? u kno what im sayin, like if i roll up some place and its a bunch of guys askin me who i roll with and i say R4L is that beef or what?


----------



## allcoupedup

Funny thing is, there shouldn't been any kinda beef. I wanna squash this for the betterment of the sport and the lifestyle.


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: Its all love


----------



## Big E

There should be NO beefin at all..were all in the same game..There should only be love and resrect.. especially in canada.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

I live in Montreal and we do have the same kind of tension with another local club. I think it sucks that you guys in Ontario can't be more united...But we are going through the same BS up here and believe me, we are much less people into the lowrider game than you guys are...I find all of this very sad...But like Joe said, a little bit of competition and ''friendly'' shit talking at hop offs is fun though but as long as it doesn't get out of hand...I don't know Asif and the rest of the shop's crew but i think they are helping the lowrider scene in Ontario grow in a positive direction...I give them mad props for that!!! Hell, a lot of people (involved in lowriding) up here in Quebec talk about and know about this shop...And people up here including myself have a lot of respect for Rollerz Only Niagara chapter for what they are giving and showing to the lowrider comunity in Ontario and eastern Canada. You guys in Ontario are 3-5 years ahead of what is going on up here and a lot of guys in Quebec are looking up to you in Ontario on how to do things the right way...It forces us to get better and try to catch up...So getting along would be a great thing but who am I to tell you this when we have the same fucking bullshit going on up here...Just a humble thought from a LuxuriouS frenchie...


----------



## thehailife

was happening taber-rack :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Aug 5 2005, 11:11 AM~3546574
> *was happening taber-rack  :wave:
> *


What's going on Hai...And it spelled tabernak bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 5 2005, 08:36 AM~3546102
> *Steve, your totally right about all this.  A customer will build what he or she wants to be built.  And that cool with me.  When were done with his car I can honestly say that it will be one of the strongest Caddys out there, if not the strongest.
> 
> All were trying to do is make him a reliable ride that he can go to everday, not worry about anything breaking, and that he can enjoy.  THAT WHAT HE WANTS, THATS WHAT HE GETS!
> 
> ONE8SEVEN, looking back on things, I gotta say that if your car is hitting some good inches, then I'm grateful, we need to step up our game.
> 
> Jeff and I have been building lowriders for a long time.  Longer than you know I think.  We know whats good and we know whats shit.
> 
> I'm not calling anyone on this, please don't take this the wrong way, anyone please.  Some of newest people on the block claim to be lowriders.  But when I talk to them, its all about showing off, the prestige of having a low.  Its like they are hardcore gangsters.  I'm not calling out anyone on this, and beleive me its not one particular club or anything.  Hell I even think we got some people that lil too hardcore that are trying to get into our club.
> 
> There is nothing about unity, and wanting to get together and going for a cruise or just getting together to chill.  I think theres been some serious frustration in the lowriding game in T.O.
> 
> Last night I think we all got a little carried away, and yes in the past, there has been shit talking, and because of the shit talking, nothing is getting better, lowriding isn't flourishing like it should.
> 
> He is my suggestion, and you guys can agree or disagree.  I think we should get together some time next week, just meet up somewhere and talk this shit out.  Bring your cars, bring yourselves.  I think we should make this first step.  Like I said we can agree, or disagree, but I really think we need to do this.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## thehailife

oh i know, taber-rack just sounds better, so u ready for scrape , casue im ready for your lady friends, as long as my ol lady aint around :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Aug 5 2005, 11:28 AM~3546689
> *oh i know, taber-rack just sounds better, so u ready for scrape , casue im ready for your lady friends, as long as my ol lady aint around  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yeah it does sound better... :biggrin: So far, i got one girl coming with me but she only speaks french...You better ask your girl to give you some french lesson before Scrape bro... :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## ezslim

What beef man yee yo thas not really beef its jus hatin ppl do b/c som1's ride looks better, that shouldnt be occurining. We all from t.o. we shold b toghter n show off you rides toghter nah? the idea of getting together is a really ncie one good thinkin !!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 5 2005, 08:36 AM~3546102
> *Steve, your totally right about all this.  A customer will build what he or she wants to be built.  And that cool with me.  When were done with his car I can honestly say that it will be one of the strongest Caddys out there, if not the strongest.
> 
> All were trying to do is make him a reliable ride that he can go to everday, not worry about anything breaking, and that he can enjoy.  THAT WHAT HE WANTS, THATS WHAT HE GETS!
> 
> ONE8SEVEN, looking back on things, I gotta say that if your car is hitting some good inches, then I'm grateful, we need to step up our game.
> 
> Jeff and I have been building lowriders for a long time.  Longer than you know I think.  We know whats good and we know whats shit.
> 
> I'm not calling anyone on this, please don't take this the wrong way, anyone please.  Some of newest people on the block claim to be lowriders.  But when I talk to them, its all about showing off, the prestige of having a low.  Its like they are hardcore gangsters.  I'm not calling out anyone on this, and beleive me its not one particular club or anything.  Hell I even think we got some people that lil too hardcore that are trying to get into our club.
> 
> There is nothing about unity, and wanting to get together and going for a cruise or just getting together to chill.  I think theres been some serious frustration in the lowriding game in T.O.
> 
> Last night I think we all got a little carried away, and yes in the past, there has been shit talking, and because of the shit talking, nothing is getting better, lowriding isn't flourishing like it should.
> 
> He is my suggestion, and you guys can agree or disagree.  I think we should get together some time next week, just meet up somewhere and talk this shit out.  Bring your cars, bring yourselves.  I think we should make this first step.  Like I said we can agree, or disagree, but I really think we need to do this.
> *


well said, u guys just take it too personal when you get called out 4 a hop, i wish u guys the best, and when ur single pump car is ready, im ready


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 4 2005, 08:14 PM~3544347
> *no one is steppin up? :0
> *


kid i'll juice my fleetwood and drive it across the country to serve you at scrape then drive it back home


----------



## SICBSTRD

Asif good luck with the shop...me and D'Arlea are planning on stopping by when were out there for scrape...got your number i'll give you a call when were in town


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 4 2005, 11:00 PM~3544883
> *I can tell you your inches, just fugure a foot and a half below mine.
> 'night dreamers...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 




Speak on it bro speak on it.....


----------



## Lights Out

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Aug 5 2005, 01:25 AM~3545165
> *bring em all to the west coast and we'll hop
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

i should brake bread for a full wrap then switches and thangs will have themselves a hopper for when shit jumps off


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 4 2005, 11:40 PM~3544101
> *Thanks for adding your thoughts to the topic, Joe.  And of course your right when you say that we should be sharing not withholding info.
> 
> Jae, gimme a call this weekend.
> 
> Matt, thanks lil bro.  I guess we'll see you down at Scrape right?
> *


yeah sif ill be at scrape 4 sure but my car wont be there till next year


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Aug 5 2005, 03:31 PM~3548453
> *kid i'll juice my fleetwood and drive it across the country to serve you at scrape then drive it back home
> *


pull up or shut up


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 5 2005, 12:00 AM~3544883
> *I can tell you your inches, just fugure a foot and a half below mine.
> 'night dreamers...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

not everyone has a "rollerz only" budget


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 08:06 PM~3549491
> *not everyone has a "rollerz only" budget
> *


you said you wanted to nose up against him right?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Aug 5 2005, 07:07 PM~3549498
> *you said you wanted to nose up against him right?
> *


i wont back down, but hes probably got a couple inches and a couple thousand on my car


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 08:09 PM~3549506
> *i wont back down, but hes probably got a couple inches and a couple thousand on my car
> *


ic..its still funny...but if you know you don't have a chance then why would you try,and risk brekin your shit.i understand for braggin rights,but thats when if you have a chance..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Aug 5 2005, 07:12 PM~3549518
> *ic..its still funny...but if you know you don't have a chance then why would you try,and risk brekin your shit.i understand for braggin rights,but thats when if you have a chance..
> *


actions speak louder than words, as for breaking my shit, i'll hop this motherfucker till the wheels fall off


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 08:13 PM~3549523
> *actions speak louder than words, as for breaking my shit, i'll hop this motherfucker till the wheels fall off
> *


Tru..goodluck then :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 07:06 PM~3549491
> *not everyone has a "rollerz only" budget
> *


not sure what you mean by this but.....




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 5 2005, 07:26 PM~3549586
> *not sure what you mean by this but.....
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and  :roflmao:
> *


simply what i ment by that is u rollerz only boys got the cleanest cars around and the best of everything, i make less than $25k a year which dosent really let me build a car that can compare to rollerz only quality, and what i dont understand is y pete would get involved in me trying to call out switches and thangs, no disrespect but u boyz r a bit outta my league


----------



## Guest

Jeff and Asif......lets try and get back on topic here

Keep up the good work and keep building cars :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 



and remember we're just tryin to make good TV but most importantly we do it for the kids! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 07:29 PM~3549603
> *simply what i ment by that is u rollerz only boys got the cleanest cars around and the best of everything, i make less than $25k a year which dosent really let me build a car that can compare to rollerz only quality, and what i dont understand is y pete would get involved in me trying to call out switches and thangs, no disrespect but u boyz r a bit outta my league
> *



Shit homie your doin better then me I don't even have a job 

Also we're not rich by anymeans....it took us ALL years to get our cars the way they are 6-7 years for some of us..

I'm lookin forward to seeing you serve some single pump cars for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

im not even gonna ask, do what ya gotta do


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 5 2005, 07:33 PM~3549618
> *Shit homie your doin better then me I don't even have a job
> 
> Also we're not rich by anymeans....it took us ALL years to get our cars the way they are 6-7 years for some of us..
> 
> I'm lookin forward to seeing you serve some single pump cars for sure  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man, see u at scrape


----------



## switches and thangs

we just want 2 make things bigger and better in the T.O. 

Iam not going 2 say anything about people talking shit on me or the shop bacause Iam a BIGGER man then that . so Iam DONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 81delta

I havn't been lowriding for long.. nor am I entiled to say anything to anyone. But as a person living in CANADA I'm entitled to an opinion (but its not always vital). Everyone wants to make 'LOWRIDING' BIGGER AND BETTER in Canada but now its nothing but politics and who is THE BEST bull shit. Big Egos get no1 anywhere. I think things were better when a small group of guys were building cars in back yards. No beef, just respect for the fellow man and his car and givin each other a helpin hand with no questions. And the best part was when someone helped someone they never expected nothin in return. They helped you out in free will. Now, theres a price on everyones service. Which doesn't matter cuz everyone gots to make a living but its just the pricipal of things....

In my opinion no1 should rep any shop unless they are the shop owners themself. We got All That customers with braggin rights, but in my opinion Mario, the man himself should represent his shop if he chooses not his customers and vice versa. 

Shops should promote themselves with their own vehicles..not customers cars.

And customers shouldn't be too conceited because they paid someone else to build their car.

And car clubs and Shops don't mix the names. A car club is a whole different entity. If you wanna rep your shop. Rep just the SHOP! Don't need to start car club beef bullshit. It is what makes good members go solo.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Aug 5 2005, 11:09 PM~3550665
> *I havn't been lowriding for long.. nor am I entiled to say anything to anyone. But as a person living in CANADA I'm entitled to an opinion (but its not always vital). Everyone wants to make 'LOWRIDING' BIGGER AND BETTER in Canada but now its nothing but politics and who is THE BEST bull shit. Big Egos get no1 anywhere. I think things were better when a small group of guys were building cars in back yards.  No beef, just respect for the fellow man and his car and givin each other a helpin hand with no questions. And the best part was when someone helped someone they never expected nothin in return. They helped you out in free will. Now, theres a price on everyones service. Which doesn't matter cuz everyone gots to make a living but its just the pricipal of things....
> 
> In my opinion no1 should rep any shop unless they are the shop owners themself. We got All That customers with braggin rights, but in my opinion Mario, the man himself should represent his shop if he chooses not his customers and vice versa.
> 
> Shops should promote themselves with their own vehicles..not customers cars.
> 
> And customers shouldn't be too conceited because they paid someone else to build their car.
> 
> And car clubs and Shops don't mix the names. A car club is a whole different entity. If you wanna rep your shop. Rep just the SHOP! Don't need to start car club beef bullshit. It is what makes good members go solo.
> *


like mario said to jeff, every car he builds is a shop hopper, some hit 4 inches, some hit 4ft, but differently when i call someone out i know that mario's got my back, but it looks like toronto's best lolo shop still dosent have a single pump hopper, hell, i'm at the point where i'll even nose em up with ur double!


----------



## 81delta

I think you got me confused for someone else.

I don't hop. My cars are strictly show.

I'll mention wat cars we got.

My bro's car 'frostbyte' will be makin its debut. Its the Baby Blue Grand Prix. 
And I'm not reppin anyone here but Switches and Things did the Control arms for that car and once they were chromed they came out beautiful. (Posted Earlier). 
But we don't brag bout anything. As you said b4 "Actions speak Louder then Words" So we stay quiet.

And I say you should listen to yourself  Stay queit and if you feel someone is steppin up. Snap and doup his ass.  

As for Mario, When i first started buildin my car. A 1981 Delta 88, He was the first person I talked to for hydraulics. He was, and still is a postive infleunce to me and so is Asif. Asif is wat got me into this period.(Hoppin his cutty down my street) :biggrin: 

But since I have so much respect for everyone doin setups in Toronto, that includes Mario, Asif, Clyde, (and if I missed someone I havn't met you yet) . I probably ain't gonna go to any of them for my car. I don't need to get involved in beef. Now I rather struggle and learn myself. :happysad:


----------



## juiceman

Oye Chup kaar, bakwass boli janda ... lol .. wssup man ?????


----------



## 2low

Thumbs up for war amps


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!!!!


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Aug 6 2005, 09:50 AM~3552035
> *Oye Chup kaar, bakwass boli janda ... lol .. wssup man ?????
> *


What 'bakwass' Jazz???


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 5 2005, 09:06 PM~3549491
> *not everyone has a "rollerz only" budget
> *


'spose this was directed at me...and yeah I been making some bank lately...but I been buildin my lac for over 8 years now...like everybody else - do shit in the winter, cruise it in the summer...people that know me remember me rollin my shit with hubcaps cause I couldn't afford wires when I 1st lifted it...I remember Pete rollin a-team rims for the same fuckin reason

it ain't all about RO budget, its about knowledge and dedication...did I spend alot of dough on my ride over the years? hell ya - but my next project will cost me less than half - cause trial n error cost alotta $$$. Dedication is havin a vision of what you want to build and making sacrifices to get there...like dropping shit off at the chrome plater, then not bein able to answer your phone cause you can't afford to pay the dude to p/u your parts...then when you finally come up with the loot, you drop off more parts

if it was all about bank-roll - then it would be about dropping your ride off and picking it up 6 months later - done. Ain't nobody in RO thats done that shit. And if it was as easy as just having bank-roll - how come no new richboy's been able to step up to the plate? :dunno:


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 6 2005, 11:56 AM~3552406
> *'spose this was directed at me...and yeah I been making some bank lately...but I been buildin my lac for over 8 years now...like everybody else - do shit in the winter, cruise it in the summer...people that know me remember me rollin my shit with hubcaps cause I couldn't afford wires when I 1st lifted it...I remember Pete rollin a-team rims for the same fuckin reason
> 
> it ain't all about RO budget, its about knowledge and dedication...did I spend alot of dough on my ride over the years? hell ya - but my next project will cost me less than half - cause trial n error cost alotta $$$. Dedication is havin a vision of what you want to build and making sacrifices to get there...like dropping shit off at the chrome plater, then not bein able to answer your phone cause you can't afford to pay the dude to p/u your parts...then when you finally come up with the loot, you drop off more parts
> 
> if it was all about bank-roll - then it would be about dropping your ride off and picking it up 6 months later - done. Ain't nobody in RO thats done that shit. And if it was as easy as just having bank-roll - how come no new richboy's been able to step up to the plate?  :dunno:
> *


what's up joe???


----------



## DREEGZ

:wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i respect all the rollerz only guys but basically when i call out switches and thangs, im not callin out westside hydros or rollerz only, will i nose up with pete? hell ya! but did i call him out? no. but as for "bitches & thangs" if a lowrider like mine can be built in a weekend, your weekend is almost up! wheres ur hopper?


----------



## DREEGZ

2 weeks till scrape


----------



## allcoupedup

Lets face it, no matter what we say or do at this point, its going to be a losing battle. For those with the positive words, thank you.


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 7 2005, 10:44 AM~3556149
> *Lets face it, no matter what we say or do at this point, its going to be a losing battle.  For those with the positive words, thank you.
> *


So true.

guess ppl are always gonna start shit......

Asif, Jeff. U guys are doin a great thing. Keep it up.

187- How old are you anyway???


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 7 2005, 01:44 PM~3556149
> *Lets face it, no matter what we say or do at this point, its going to be a losing battle.  For those with the positive words, thank you.
> *


hey sif it wont be the same way next year because i plan on havin switches and thangs do my monte as a hopper


----------



## DREEGZ

:buttkick: :around:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 7 2005, 06:58 PM~3557212
> *hey sif it wont be the same way next year because i plan on havin switches and thangs do my monte as a hopper
> *



Thanks, Matt.


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 4 2005, 10:59 PM~3544879
> *let me tell u why there is so much haters????? :0
> when u have nothing but punks in your club,,,,ie skin'wimp" who talks all shit and again as usal u got nothing to show,,,by the way 40" asif it was only a dream.... :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *





shut the fuck up u wish ur car was hittn 40's


----------



## Zakir

dvjbk


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Aug 7 2005, 02:17 PM~3556687
> *So true.
> 
> guess ppl are always gonna start shit......
> 
> Asif, Jeff. U guys are doin a great thing. Keep it up.
> 
> 187- How old are you anyway???
> *


dont worry about how old i am, and i didnt start the shit, the "bitches & thangs" crew did when they started talking shit about mario's work


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 7 2005, 04:58 PM~3557212
> *hey sif it wont be the same way next year because i plan on havin switches and thangs do my monte as a hopper
> *


yea that would be great, then they wouldnt have ne more excuses


----------



## DREEGZ

dont worry bro, everyone just overlooks that FACTS , were HATERS remember


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 7 2005, 09:03 PM~3558321
> *dont worry bro, everyone just overlooks that FACTS , were HATERS remember
> *


straight goods, thats what i want on my shirt "haters only lowrider c.c." lol


----------



## DREEGZ

hey look at the bright side , were keeping your topic at the top...HAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

well its past 12:00 so technically its monday, wheres you single pump hopper? shit, if my car was built in a weekend u should be ready right?


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm, bitches & thangs, come out and playyy :0


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hey everyone check out the cce website, great shit on there, www.coolcars.org


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hey 84dippin, if i take my voltage down to 48v (4batts) will u nose up with me? maybe we can "swang"


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

check the signature just so were clear


----------



## DREEGZ

your a hater 187 :thumbsdown:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 7 2005, 09:41 PM~3558579
> *your a hater 187 :thumbsdown:
> *


ur just hating cuz im the number 1 hater and ur just the number 2 hater, fuck! i hate u!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hahaha, shit thats almost as funny as walking around a carshow with a plaq and no car HAHAHAHA


----------



## DREEGZ

how come no ones in the ontario topic anymore? :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 7 2005, 09:46 PM~3558620
> *how come no ones in the ontario topic anymore? :dunno:
> *


im too busy hatin on this topic


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

like u said b4, at least were keeping this topic at the top


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: KustomImage, dfdubb, switches & thangs, 84Dippin
....damn its quiet in here


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

they shook cuz aint no suck thing as half way lowriders


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

bla bla fuckin bla, lets hop already


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: ONE8SEVEN, *switches & thangs*, KustomImage, *84Dippin*
these 2 are pretty quiet


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

only the haters r posting now


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 8 2005, 12:35 AM~3558535
> *check the signature just so were clear
> *



hey fucker, when you can learn to spell the city where your "reppin" from, (torotNOS ?) then I might let you chip against my $500 hopper. I've got a budget too !

RO 4 LIFE


----------



## westsidehydros

> like mario said to jeff, every car he builds is a shop hopper, some hit 4 inches, some hit 4ft,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uh...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think 4 inches is considered "hopping" maybe you meant "hoping", like when you said 4 ft?
> 
> 
> Maybe you should talk to Mario BEFORE you post about him and his cars. I don't think this is the publicity he is lookin for.
> 
> when you do talk to him, tell him I said HI.


----------



## 2low

wow, you guys sure do talk alot. i get your point, heres a question. 187. did you build your car?


----------



## Zakir

remember that song "insomniac"?


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey 187 did you realize that their shop hasnt even been open that long and they already got lots of business meanwhile i havnt seen your car at any of the shows yet or are you too busy talkin shit on the comp 24-7 :0


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

whats up pete? you're right it's not the way i like to promote the shop, but shit happens. shit talkin about my work and the equipment i sell started long time before these posts. i respect switches and thangs and other hydraulic shop working on growing their business, its a tough market in t.o. i just dont respct the way they're going about it, i dont talk shit about other peples work or equipment, i quote jobs on what i can do and pricing not on how much i can discourage the guy from going to other shops. thats pretty much whats happening out here and me and my guys are sick hearing this shit. YOU HAVE TO GIVE RESPECT TO EARN REPECT!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 8 2005, 04:39 AM~3559909
> *hey 187 did you realize that their shop hasnt even been open that long and they already got lots of business meanwhile i havnt seen your car at any of the shows yet or are you too busy talkin shit on the comp 24-7 :0
> *


i been saving my shit 4 scrape, and i realize that their shop has only been open 4 months, but its looking pretty good 4 them cuz their already "the best"


----------



## TORONTO

hey 1970LOWRIDER is that your ride in ur little pic on the side there???
is it bodydropped????


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

no, just a short coil & 18" low profile tires


----------



## TORONTO

it looks fukin amazing
u got any pics u can post???
u gona be at scrape with that cuz id love to take a look


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

it will be at scrape but with my 14" wires


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Aug 8 2005, 12:28 PM~3561398
> *it will be at scrape but with my 14" wires
> *



Whats up Mario... long time no talk


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Duppy

Holy shit this thing just keeps goin and goin.....man in any event this is where the problem lies with the shit talkin, hatin and my shit it better than yours, your shit smells sweeter etc....all in all we are a bunch of dudes in the same game, I would like to say for the same reason of buildin your ride, rep'in your club, luv for the game and the scene but this doesn't apply to eveyone. 

Business is Business nothing you can do about someone else getting a customer cause they quoted cheaper or gave extras etc.. this is how businesses strive...it's a doggy dog world! Ultimately it's the customers decision to make! 

For all of the OG Shops that have been around from day one and are still around now Mad props......  

For all of the new shops that opened Mad props to u 2.....


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

> Whats up Mario... long time no talk
> :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:
> [/quote
> ya, its been a long time. we'll talk more at scrape. make sure u come see me we'll have a juice together


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

whats up omar?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

the big dogg finally started posting, whats goin on mario?


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

same old shit. tired as hell today. been some loooooooonnnnnnggggggg ass nights at the shop.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i dunno whats goin on with me, i havent worked in a week now, but i bought a new amp and sub, the box will fit im gonna need u to weld a bracket for me on saturday tho


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

np bro u know i'll take of u like that, bring some juice and we'll do it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

straight goods, im feelin some corona's


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

going to be posting some rides on the ontario riders forum


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Aug 8 2005, 02:21 PM~3562129
> *going to be posting some rides on the ontario riders forum
> *


from toronto's number 2 lolo shop??? :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Aug 8 2005, 10:48 AM~3560183
> *whats up pete? you're right it's not the way i like to promote the shop, but shit happens. shit talkin about my work and the equipment i sell started long time before these posts. i respect switches and thangs and other hydraulic shop working on growing their business, its a tough market in t.o. i just dont respct the way they're going about it, i dont talk shit about other peples work or equipment, i quote jobs on what i can do and pricing not on how much i can discourage the guy from going to other shops. thats pretty much whats happening out here and me and my guys are sick hearing this shit. YOU HAVE TO GIVE RESPECT TO EARN REPECT!
> *



sup mario ? as far as personal shit said and shop shit slangin, I'm out of the loop,and I don''t know what was said before, I just thought that you would want to know what was being said now. Like when you have a lil bro, and he starts shit in the playground with the other kids, and says his big bro is gonnna whoop ass, and your like "damn, thats not really what I wanted, oh shit, I never said I was gonna whoop no ass !"

but its all good. Hopefully everyone on this little site here can have some fun, and talk some shit. It stirs up the comp. BETWEEN THE CARS, NOT THE BUILDERS. Personal beefs should be handled personaly, ya know? Hey, look at it this way, 3-4 yrs ago, none of this talk even happened we were all just happy that there where other cars out there on the scene. Lets not scare away the newguys with politics, when it all comes down to just ridin'...

besides, i've been practicin my shit talkin, and I'm gettin good, ya'll better watch out!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 8 2005, 07:10 PM~3563925
> *sup mario ?  as far as personal shit said and shop shit slangin,  I'm out of the loop,and I don''t know what was said before,  I just thought that you would want to know what was being said now.  Like when you have a lil bro, and he starts shit in the playground with the other kids, and says his big bro is gonnna whoop ass, and your like "damn, thats not really what I wanted, oh shit, I never said I was gonna whoop no ass !"
> 
> but its all good. Hopefully everyone on this little site here can have some fun, and talk some shit.  It stirs up the comp.  BETWEEN THE CARS, NOT THE BUILDERS.  Personal beefs should be handled personaly, ya know? Hey, look at it this way, 3-4 yrs ago, none of this talk even happened we were all just happy that there where other cars out there on the scene. Lets not scare away the newguys with politics, when it all comes down to just ridin'...
> 
> besides, i've been practicin my shit talkin, and I'm gettin good, ya'll better watch out!!! :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

shut up :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

:biggrin: :uh:  :angry: :0


----------



## DREEGZ

:0 this topic is bigger than ontario riders


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 8 2005, 07:10 PM~3563925
> *sup mario ?  as far as personal shit said and shop shit slangin,  I'm out of the loop,and I don''t know what was said before,  I just thought that you would want to know what was being said now.  Like when you have a lil bro, and he starts shit in the playground with the other kids, and says his big bro is gonnna whoop ass, and your like "damn, thats not really what I wanted, oh shit, I never said I was gonna whoop no ass !"
> 
> but its all good. Hopefully everyone on this little site here can have some fun, and talk some shit.  It stirs up the comp.  BETWEEN THE CARS, NOT THE BUILDERS.  Personal beefs should be handled personaly, ya know? Hey, look at it this way, 3-4 yrs ago, none of this talk even happened we were all just happy that there where other cars out there on the scene. Lets not scare away the newguys with politics, when it all comes down to just ridin'...
> 
> besides, i've been practicin my shit talkin, and I'm gettin good, ya'll better watch out!!! :biggrin:
> *


ya i agree i dont think anything should be taken personally...anyone need a tissue


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

when i called out switches and thangs i wanted it to be good natured but then i started gettin called a hater, w/e tho, dont take shit personal when u get called out, im tryin to make lowriding more interesting for everyone :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Glad to see everyone is getting ready for Scrape. Were tryin to finish a few rides too, but just for the customers. If they choose to hop their cars, thats their decision. Good luck to everyone. See everyone there!


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

WHATS THIS? I THINK IM GETTING................................ A.......................LITTLE.............................EMOTIONAL............................SHIT, IM GOING TO NEED THAT TISSUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

good luck to everyone building and bringing a car to scrape.


----------



## Sonu

:thumbsup: Goodluck ppl


----------



## 84Dippin

hey sup Sonu 
i heard you got a new ride
congratulation man.

Are you gonna bring both ride to Scrape??


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Aug 8 2005, 01:27 PM~3561760
> *whats up omar?
> *



Whut up Mario....how's married life? :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 9 2005, 05:12 AM~3569116
> *hey sup Sonu
> i heard you got a new ride
> congratulation man.
> 
> Are you gonna bring both ride to Scrape??
> *


Hey sup Jay thanks man, yeh i got a new Town Car gonna put some spokes on it soon to atleast give it the looks :biggrin: i dont know about the Cutty but yeah for sure my lincoln with spokes i will i think there is what like 3 weeks left till scrape??


----------



## ezslim

one8seven iun tihnk they want u in this topic b its strictly lovers not haters, omie u claim to b big n shit but prove it


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 9 2005, 05:55 PM~3571884
> *Hey sup Jay thanks man, yeh i got a new Town Car gonna put some spokes on it soon to atleast give it the looks  :biggrin: i dont know about the Cutty but yeah for sure my lincoln with spokes i will i think there is what like 3 weeks left till scrape??
> *


hey sonu if you bring one of your rides u should take it cruisin in the falls ill take ya to the cruisin spots


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by ezslim_@Aug 9 2005, 03:39 PM~3572160
> *one8seven iun tihnk they want u in this topic b its strictly lovers not haters, omie u claim to b big n shit but prove it
> *


i'll prove it at scrape :0


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey 187 what kind of pumps are u runnin and what kind of work did u do to your ride like a full or partial wrap?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 9 2005, 05:30 PM~3572643
> *hey 187 what kind of pumps are u runnin and what kind of work did u do to your ride like a full or partial wrap?
> *


youll see, put it this way, what u see at scrape is a warm up for next year, im still gonna own nething in the single pump class, but concider that a warning for next year


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 9 2005, 08:33 PM~3572653
> *youll see, put it this way, what u see at scrape is a warm up for next year, im still gonna own nething in the single pump class, but concider that a warning for next year
> *


well if i get my monte done next year itll be single we can have a hop off


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:cheesy: where have u been all this post? lol!


----------



## G'dupGbody

i mean next year i still got a lot of work to do on it but if my cash flow continues it should be a good challenge


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 9 2005, 05:44 PM~3572700
> *i mean next year i still got a lot of work to do on it but if my cash flow continues it should be a good challenge
> *


straight goods man, all the power to ya, i been looking for some competition around here


----------



## G'dupGbody

yea im buildin a hopper we need more hoppers round here


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## lowcaddy87

nevermind *edit


----------



## Sonu

We tried putting on the 13s on 01 Town Car but the caliper is huge on the front :0 otherwise it was lookin nice still on the back and yeh if it fit the front


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 9 2005, 09:54 PM~3574322
> *We tried putting on the 13s on 01 Town Car but the caliper is huge on the front  :0 otherwise it was lookin nice still on the back and yeh if it fit the front
> *


use a spacer


----------



## lowcaddy87

or 2 and some longer wheelstuds :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 9 2005, 09:54 PM~3574322
> *We tried putting on the 13s on 01 Town Car but the caliper is huge on the front  :0 otherwise it was lookin nice still on the back and yeh if it fit the front
> *



We had no problem doing it  NO spacers OR Grinding :biggrin: 


but then again these are 14's not 13's Good luck


----------



## DREEGZ

sweet..... :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

Jeremy wut up homie?i called you this morning


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 10 2005, 11:06 AM~3579547
> *We had no problem doing it    NO spacers OR Grinding  :biggrin:
> but then again these are 14's not 13's Good luck
> *


----------



## rollinniagara

all this single pump talk! 
its got me all warm and fuzy inside


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 10 2005, 08:06 AM~3579547
> *We had no problem doing it    NO spacers OR Grinding  :biggrin:
> but then again these are 14's not 13's Good luck
> *


Thanks Jeremy, yeah im thinking to put 14s on it


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Aug 10 2005, 06:26 PM~3584882
> *all this single pump talk!
> its got me all warm and fuzy inside
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Sonu

are there any castle grill for these 01 Lincolns by any chance?


----------



## lowcaddy87

no castle e&g jusdt got this but i like the stock one better


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hmmm is switches&what gonna pull out a hopper for scrape or whats goin on?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Aug 10 2005, 09:25 PM~3587900
> *no castle  e&g jusdt  got this but i like the stock one better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey nice grill, thats the same one i think thats on Mr Presidente lincoln. But yeah i guess you r right stock ones look nice still


----------



## Volv_lo

. :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87

:uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 10 2005, 07:24 PM~3585218
> *Thanks Jeremy, yeah im thinking to put 14s on it
> *


Just for the record....14's will rub on the caliper as well .......good luck


----------



## G'dupGbody

whens the true playaz picnic?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 11 2005, 03:05 PM~3595415
> *Just for the record....14's will rub on the caliper as well .......good luck
> *


how much do i have to grind in order for them not rub? coz it looks like i cant get spacers this fast


----------



## 2low

i think well have a some word on the picnic after this sunday.


----------



## allcoupedup

We wanna do it around the same time this year. It worked out real well last year.


----------



## Sonu

seen cant wait for that picnic


----------



## G'dupGbody

yea the picnic should be good just post it up when ya figure out the date


----------



## Big E

didn't even hear bout the one last year til after  ...let up know when its going down :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Aug 12 2005, 10:27 AM~3603673
> *didn't even hear bout the one last year til after   ...let up know when its going down :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 "US"


----------



## juiceman

what date was it last year ?


----------



## switches and thangs

It s the last sunday of sept


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 12 2005, 07:34 PM~3606919
> *It s the last sunday of sept
> *


Great :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

cool ill try to make it out i should be there


----------



## G'dupGbody

whos all goin cruisin on the niagara falls strip after scrape?


----------



## rollinniagara

cruzin the strip in a single pump hopper?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Aug 14 2005, 09:56 AM~3615028
> *cruzin the strip in a single pump hopper?
> *


i'll second that


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 14 2005, 02:04 PM~3615215
> *i'll second that
> *



i hope thats all the way down in the front


----------



## Sonu

hey i got those 1/2 inch spacers for the lincoln, hope it works with 13s


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Aug 14 2005, 10:56 AM~3615028
> *cruzin the strip in a single pump hopper?
> *


is that u jim dog


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 14 2005, 08:01 PM~3620187
> *i hope thats all the way down in the front
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: With all the shit he's talkin i hope so..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

so 187 you gonna hop off with anyone at the cruise on the strip


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 04:26 PM~3628623
> *so 187 you gonna hop off with anyone at the cruise on the strip
> *


u kno it


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 05:26 PM~3628623
> *so 187 you gonna hop off with anyone at the cruise on the strip
> *


Ya He's Gonna nose up against Big Pete :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

petes probly gonna win hands down


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 06:02 PM~3628858
> *petes probly gonna win hands down
> *


Prolly? LOL of cosre he is :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody

i heard hes got a new single caddy


----------



## G'dupGbody

the cruise will be crazy with all the lows and hop offs :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 06:05 PM~3628873
> *i heard hes got a new single caddy
> *


 :dunno: Don't know


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 06:07 PM~3628882
> *the cruise will be crazy with all the lows and hop offs :biggrin:
> *


Your right it will.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 05:02 PM~3628858
> *petes probly gonna win hands down
> *


bro finish ur car b4 u talk, i dont care if i win or lose against pete, like i said b4, imma hop this mutha fucka till the wheels fall off


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

something really funny would be if the bitches & thangs crew could ever get off r.o. dick


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 09:01 PM~3629235
> *bro finish ur car b4 u talk, i dont care if i win or lose against pete, like i said b4, imma hop this mutha fucka till the wheels fall off
> *


holy fuck you like startin shit i hope pete does serve you


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 06:49 PM~3629546
> *holy fuck you like startin shit i hope pete does serve you
> *


i hope u finish ur car so i can serve u


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

and to all the other dick riders on here who ride bitches & thangs dick because there wanabe lowriders without cars, learn some history b4 u get your hydro's done


----------



## G'dupGbody

shit motherfucker u always goin round startin shit for no reason what the fuck is up with that? :dunno: i cant wait till my car done so we can nose up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 06:58 PM~3629612
> *shit motherfucker u always goin round startin shit for no reason what the fuck is up with that? :dunno: i cant wait till my car done so we can nose up
> *


know what ur talking about b4 u talk


----------



## G'dupGbody

u came in to this topic a little while back and started shit with switches and thangs cuz they didnt have a hopper


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 07:02 PM~3629634
> *u came in to this topic a little while back and started shit with switches and thangs cuz they didnt have a hopper
> *


its more than that, talk to jeff, maybe he'll tell u how many ppl hes fucked


----------



## Kurupt K

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 06:01 PM~3629235
> *bro finish ur car b4 u talk, i dont care if i win or lose against pete, like i said b4, imma hop this mutha fucka till the wheels fall off
> *


Most people take longer than a weekend to build a respectable ride, although i suprised it took the whole weekend to create your abortion. you should shut the fuck up cause you didnt even do the work yourself, you paid someone to do it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:13 PM~3629730
> *Most people take longer than a weekend to build a respectable ride, although i suprised it took the whole weekend to create your abortion. you should shut the fuck up cause you didnt even do the work yourself, you paid someone to do it.
> *


and u drive?..........


----------



## G'dupGbody

so if its just beef with jeff than just keep it at that y bring the shop and the true playaz club into it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

every problem will be resolved


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 07:14 PM~3629744
> *so if its just beef with jeff than just keep it at that y bring the shop and the true playaz club into it
> *


is jeff not the vice president of true playaz? and dosent he own 1/2 of switches and thangs?


----------



## Kurupt K

youll see it when it comes out. like i said RESPECTABLE rides take time. furthermore, i dont need to prove myself to some punk kid with a beater and some switches.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:19 PM~3629790
> *youll see it when it comes out. like i said RESPECTABLE rides take time. i dont need to prove myself to some punk kid with a beater and some switches.
> *


thats right, cuz my car is a beater. make some loot, pull up a ride, and try getting a real job, wannabe rapper


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 10:18 PM~3629774
> *is jeff not the vice president of true playaz? and dosent he own 1/2 of switches and thangs?
> *


maybe so, but still doesnt mean ya gotta shit talk their whole club or the shop because u got beef wit just jeff


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Aug 15 2005, 07:21 PM~3629811
> *maybe so, but still doesnt mean ya gotta shit talk their whole club or the shop because u got beef wit just jeff
> *


im not shit talking their whole club, dont get me wrong there r some guys in true playaz who rnt ******* like jeff. but there shop is another story, fuck switches and thangs


----------



## Kurupt K

you know nothing about me or what i do, and i wouldnt even waste my money on some shit install. how about you let your own work do the talking for you.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:26 PM~3629868
> *you know nothing about me or what i do, and i wouldnt even waste my money on some shit install. how about you let your own work do the talking for you.
> *


you'll see my own work this winter when i do my frame off


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 10:26 PM~3629867
> *im not shit talking their whole club, dont get me wrong there r some guys in true playaz who rnt ******* like jeff. but there shop is another story, fuck switches and thangs
> *


what do you got against the other people at the shop nate, and asif? and switches and thangs does good work iv seen some of it


----------



## Kurupt K

better do something cause you talk alot of shit, and everyone is sick of listening to your punk ass. start the frame off early so we dont have to read this bullshit you keep typing.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

bro im speaking 4 alot of ppl when i say fuck switches and thangs, just let me get on the microphone at scrape and i'll say whats up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:31 PM~3629916
> *better do something cause you talk alot of shit, and everyone is sick of listening to your punk ass. start the frame off early so we dont have to read this bullshit you keep typing.
> *


y dont u get a car u dick riding fagget


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

you know something if ya got a problem with Jeff or the shop take it up with them in person. STOP TAKING UP SPACE ON THE NET WITH YOUR BEEF!!!> WE ARE ALL SICK OF READING IT!!!!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 15 2005, 07:34 PM~3629950
> *you know something if ya got a problem with Jeff or the shop take it up with them in person. STOP TAKING UP SPACE ON THE NET WITH YOUR BEEF!!!> WE ARE ALL SICK OF READING IT!!!!!!!
> *


i tried that route with a civilized hop off, but that didint happen


----------



## Kurupt K

let your car speak for you and there wont be a single person there who could give a fat fuck what you have to say. you would think you would get the hint and would have fucked off by now. NO ONE CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:35 PM~3629963
> *let your car speak for you and there wont be a single person there who could give a fat fuck what you have to say. you would  think you would get the hint and would have fucked off by now. NO ONE  CARES WHAT YOU HAVE TO SAY
> *


if u dont care y do u keep responding?


----------



## G'dupGbody

im out good luck wit your car bro, maybe you can resolve your problems with jeff and switches


----------



## Kurupt K

i want you to shut the fuck up so this post doesnt get filled up with anything else you have to say


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:39 PM~3629998
> *i want you to shut the fuck up so this post doesnt get filled up with anything else you have to say
> *


get off my nuts, dont talk until u have a car to pull up


----------



## Kurupt K

blow me, i'd rather wait then stand beside a beater like yours and call it my own


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:42 PM~3630023
> *blow me, i'd rather wait then stand beside a beater like yours and call it my own
> *


come talk to me at scrape and we can take a walk


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

I think if you have a problem with this Jeff. or the shop. it probalby would be better if you went down there and resolved it.. Posting what you post on this forum doesn't make you look good.


----------



## Kurupt K

im sure i wont be the only one. and if i was you id keep walking


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Kurupt K_@Aug 15 2005, 07:45 PM~3630051
> *im sure i wont be the only one. and if i was you id keep walking
> *


i look foreward to it


----------



## Kurupt K

you should learn how to spell in the mean time. illiterate fuck


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

both of you's give it a rest...


----------



## DREEGZ

stop the shit talkin and just wait till scrape ...........


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 09:43 PM~3630035
> *come talk to me at scrape and we can take a walk
> *


to everyone building up this shit - Ima say this once and listen very carefully - after last year's brawl if anything goes down at Scrape that will cost us this venue - and we don't care which side, who starts it, joins in or finishes it...you will be dealt with


----------



## DREEGZ

i dont think there will be any fighting going on....settle it the way lowriders do at a lowrider show....lets say there is beef a maybe a brawl...i hope you guys wouldnt be stupid enough to do it at scrape and bring heat to the show and fuck up what we all look forward to every year...just my 2 cents


----------



## thehailife

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:19 AM~3635090
> *to everyone building up this shit - Ima say this once and listen very carefully - after last year's brawl if anything goes down at Scrape that will cost us this venue - and we don't care which side, who starts it, joins in or finishes it...you will be dealt with
> *



theres was a scrap at scrape ? :dunno: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Aug 16 2005, 11:40 AM~3635248
> *theres was a scrap at scrape ?    :dunno:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


yeah when that drunk fuck drove the golf cart into the suburban...out of all the positive shit that goes on a Scrape over the past 5 years, all I hear from the city is the brawl, the cops, better not happen again, hire more cops, more insurance, more security, blah


----------



## StraightThug

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 15 2005, 07:13 PM~3629727
> *its more than that, talk to jeff, maybe he'll tell u how many ppl hes fucked
> *


I just heard bout this shop, was thinking of getting my whip done from them, what this about jeff fucken ppl over ? wanna know whats going on ?


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

switches and thangs dont fuck people over....people hate them bcus they do good work....and they build quality rides....get your car done thier homie u wont b dissapointed....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2005, 09:19 AM~3635090
> *to everyone building up this shit - Ima say this once and listen very carefully - after last year's brawl if anything goes down at Scrape that will cost us this venue - and we don't care which side, who starts it, joins in or finishes it...you will be dealt with
> *



Can I help dealing with it JOE ??? :biggrin:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 16 2005, 06:51 PM~3637766
> *Can I help dealing with it JOE  ??? :biggrin:
> *


I want to help too, as long as it takes place close to my house


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 16 2005, 03:55 PM~3637789
> *I want to help too, as long as it takes place close to my house
> *



why your not makinb it to Scape Dan ?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 16 2005, 07:30 PM~3638012
> *why your not makinb it to Scape Dan ?
> *


Nah, it damn near killed me last time. Sunday shows are hard for me if it's not a holiday weekend


----------



## NastyRedz

> Nah, it damn near killed me last time.  Sunday shows are hard for me if it's not a holiday weekenfd
> holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty Habitz 2004 Lowrider / Import / Sport Truck Auto Show
> This years show is slated for September 5th 2004 from 8:00 AM to 6:00 PM at the Terryville Fairgrounds in Terryville CT. This years show features over 70 Competition Categories (listed below!), Hydraulic / Airbag Competition, Lowrider Competition, Engine Rev Competition, Club Categories, Tug-of-War, Twinkie eating Contest, DJ, Merchandise Vendors, Raffles and more. Registration Closes at 12:00PM - Arrive Early! - NEW larger show area, Plenty of free spectator parking.. Fliers with registration forms are currently available, email us with your mailing address and we'll mail one out to you. A copy of our web flier is shown above just click on flier for a large printable version. Merchandise vendors interested in a vendor spot at the show should email us at [email protected]


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 16 2005, 06:08 PM~3638641
> *Nah, it damn near killed me last time.  Sunday shows are hard for me if it's not a holiday weekend
> *



:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 

I guess its just not close enough.........


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey nate ill have that vinyl top trim for u at scrape


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 14 2005, 11:05 PM~3620995
> *is that u jim dog
> *


what up


----------



## rollinniagara

alot of shit talkin on this forum ! from what i have seen in the past few years you can talk as much shit as you want but havent seen any of these bumber crushin 187 rides ? and scrape is 2 days away so maybe a little less shit talkin and just maybe you might get a lil bit of respect even if the car dont leave the ground .
anyway ladies see everyone at scrape , and i am sure there wont be any problems at scrape, disrespect each other at home on the computer not at a event such as this one


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Aug 19 2005, 08:28 PM~3660132
> *alot of shit talkin on this forum ! from what i have seen in the past few years you can talk as much shit as you want but havent seen any of these bumber crushin 187 rides ? and scrape is 2 days away so maybe a little less shit talkin and just maybe you might get a lil bit of respect even if the car dont leave the ground .
> anyway ladies see everyone at scrape , and i am sure there wont be any problems at scrape, disrespect each other at home on the computer not at a event such as this one
> *


i agree, lets keep it civil as if the warden were around lol


----------



## DREEGZ

lol


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Aug 16 2005, 10:19 AM~3635090
> *to everyone building up this shit - Ima say this once and listen very carefully - after last year's brawl if anything goes down at Scrape that will cost us this venue - and we don't care which side, who starts it, joins in or finishes it...you will be dealt with
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

FIRST OF ALL, YOU GUY'S IN CANADA ARE SHOWING GREAT WORK AND CONGRATS ON ALL OF THE MOLDING. MOST PEOPLE HAVE NO IDEA WHAT IT TAKES TO "REALLY" PARTICIPATE IN THIS GAME. RATHER YOU LIKE IT OR NOT, IT DOES TAKE HELLA TIME TO BUILD A REAL CLEAN CAR, SHIT I'VE BEEN DOWN FOR MY SECOND YEAR NOW. IT'S FUNNY HOW CATS RESPOND TO PEOPLE BUILDING SHIT THAT TAKES TIME, BUT DON'T TRIP, THOSE WILL BE THE SAME PEOPLE THAT CRY TO YOU AND BEG YOU TO DO THEIR FRAMES WHEM THEIR CRADLE STARTS TO CAVE IN DOING 5 INCHES!! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## NastyRedz

good jobs do take a long time! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zakir

rollerz might have gotten higher than your coupe in the pit but your ride was tight as hell guys!! both teams put forth an impressive car, and anybody who was there and saw what you guys did in just 3 days can vouch for you all. i know i do!!! nice meeting you all there..... i'll be seeing you around hopefully!


----------



## Zakir

posin' and 3-wheelin into the pit!!!


----------



## G'dupGbody

the car looked great too bad it had technical problems


----------



## Zakir

yeah after seeing the chop top buckle and bend, i was sure the blue was going to rip it up on the hop...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

yea its too bad my single out hopped both of those doubles with cut coils :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

WHAT DID IT HIT?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

32 on cut coils


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

NOT BAD, I USED TO HIT THAT ON MY SECOND LICK.


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 22 2005, 08:02 PM~3671768
> *32 on cut coils
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PISTONPUMP-1

NIIIIICCCCEEEE!!!!!!! IT'S GREAT TO SEE CUTTYS SWANGIN! HOPE THAT CRADLE IS WRAPPED, THAT :biggrin: SHIT WILL PUT YOU DOWN FA SHO IF NOT!!!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 22 2005, 06:55 PM~3671741
> *yea its too bad my single out hopped both of those doubles with cut coils :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Everyone was great at Scrape. Everyone was mad cool! Lets keep up the good work!


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey sif are you guys gonna be at the shop saturday because i can swing by


----------



## allcoupedup

Can't say for sure Matt. But call me on Friday.


----------



## G'dupGbody

alright thats cool


----------



## allcoupedup

And 91PurplePeopleEater, you made the trek boy! Thanks for coming all that way to support a great event.


----------



## rollinniagara

hey 187 i see u are on the forum good for u, got your car up to 32 inchs i am impressed ! hope to see your car out at the picnic in TO in sept u should practice on your switch there might be a car ready for u ? and your hoes where great :thumbsup: bring them 2 make sure they are in those lil shorts that was the best but i missed the line one of them said on stage ? i heard something about it though


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ne car we hop, we let mario do it, i can hop my car, please believe, but the deal is, if mario breaks ne thing, he fixes it, so im not gonna argue


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 22 2005, 08:33 PM~3671992
> *And 91PurplePeopleEater, you made the trek boy!  Thanks for coming all that way to support a great event.
> *


thanks man i did my best to bad the front o-ring shit the bed while i was hopping


----------



## rollinniagara

shit does mario pay for the parts too ? cause if he does he is my new switch man 2


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by 91PurplePeopleEater_@Aug 22 2005, 06:43 PM~3672050
> *thanks man i did my best to bad the front o-ring shit the bed while i was hopping
> *


thanks for making it out to scrape man that shows alot of love for this shit hope to see you next year


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

only on setups that he does, cuz u kno bout the quality control :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

quality control i hope you aren't disrespecting me ? i dont think u are i must be taking it the wrong way ? anyway i will see u around


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Aug 22 2005, 05:50 PM~3672125
> *quality control i hope you aren't disrespecting me ? i dont think u are i must be taking it the wrong way ? anyway i will see u around
> *


naw man i didint mean it like that, i simply ment that our setups r quality, i havent seen ur ride in a while, but i kno its quality


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

from the pics ive seen that is


----------



## rollinniagara

if u think u have seen my car you must have me confused with someone else my car isnt fished yet not till its 100% then u will see my car ?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

wasnt it at scrape 2 years ago?


----------



## 2low

i got myself a new target, im coming for you one eight seven, after you , its all about that black 63.


----------



## DREEGZ

im coming after all of you


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

imma warn u all now, espically u kustom image, ur all gonna get served


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 22 2005, 08:25 PM~3673197
> *imma warn u all now, espically u kustom image, ur all gonna get served
> *


 :tears: im shakin in my boots


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 22 2005, 08:17 PM~3673106
> *i got myself a new target, im coming for you one eight seven, after you , its all about that black 63.
> *


what was it u said to me b4 we went into the pit? i think it was something like "that sits pretty low in the front 4 a hopper"? i'll give u guys credit for trying, i think ur switchman could use some practice tho :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

its gonna be a 187 ON 187


----------



## allcoupedup

Its all good, your Cutty surprised the hell outta me for being so low up front.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

we'll see, concidering i have a 90% chance of knowing exactly what ur gonna run in ur trunk!


----------



## DREEGZ

think AGAIN


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 22 2005, 08:38 PM~3673352
> *Its all good, your Cutty surprised the hell outta me for being so low up front.
> *


the hot rod guys call ars like mine sleepers


----------



## allcoupedup

What up Big Jerm?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 22 2005, 08:41 PM~3673373
> *What up Big Jerm?
> *


----------



## DREEGZ

nice to see you jeremy its been a while since i talked to you guys...i dont even think i got a chance to say whatsup to pete i was so tired i didnt sleep ...tell him i said what up!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 22 2005, 08:44 PM~3673390
> *nice to see you jeremy its been a while since i talked to you guys...i dont even think i got a chance to say whatsup to pete i was so tired i didnt sleep ...tell him i said what up!
> *



Whats up homie.... I wished I had more time during the show to hang out and socialize but it never happens that way...we need to get all the riders out for our picnic and the True Playaz picnic as well as its gives everyone a chance to hang out and shit talk :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

i agree


----------



## Sonu

Hey wazzup ppl, damn this was my first Scrape and was a BLASTT for me man!... really loved all dem lowriderz out there big shouts to Asif, Jeff, and Nathan for True Blue uffin: Jae your car did great man


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 22 2005, 11:17 PM~3673106
> *i got myself a new target, im coming for you one eight seven, after you , its all about that black 63.
> *


yea and by then after the black 63 its gonna be my monte hittin the high digits :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Aug 23 2005, 03:21 AM~3674447
> * Hey wazzup ppl, damn this was my first Scrape and was a BLASTT for me man!... really loved all dem lowriderz out there big shouts to Asif, Jeff, and Nathan for True Blue uffin: Jae your car did great man
> *


thanks Sonu.. 
im very happy with what i got considering it's my first year with juice.
3rd place is not bad for a rookie.  

Once again thanks to Switches & Thangs. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 23 2005, 09:26 AM~3674924
> *thanks Sonu..
> im very happy with what i got considering it's my first year with juice.
> 3rd place is not bad for a rookie.
> 
> Once again thanks to Switches & Thangs. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yea jae your car did pretty good u steppin it up next year?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 23 2005, 06:26 AM~3674924
> *thanks Sonu..
> im very happy with what i got considering it's my first year with juice.
> 3rd place is not bad for a rookie.
> 
> Once again thanks to Switches & Thangs. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah Jae your car did pretty well for its hops, loved the way that car was goin..
Madd respect goez out to Jae and Switches N Thangz crew :thumbsup: uffin: keep it up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

still cant touch me son! :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

lmao


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hey asif, u done ne more work to ur ride since scrape?


----------



## allcoupedup

On the Caprice? Nah man. Still sitting there. We have Sonu's (CutCutty) to still finish. His car will be strictly a cruiser though.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

hmmm, u need crazier customers who want hoppers. ur caprice gonna be ready 4 ur picnic?


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL, for real. As for the Caprice, that more of a long term thing. Maybe next year some time. 

[attachmentid=254521]

Started reinforcing the top of the frame.

Going to work on a frame stand after CutCuttys car.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

frame work looks good, what size plate ru using?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

its gonna be a shame when i have to serve u after u did all that work eh :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL, we'll see, we'll see. 1/4". I'd like to have the frame done for Speedorama, but I don't know if thats gonna happen. I don't want to rush it.


----------



## allcoupedup

Peace, I'm going to bed people.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i wont be at speedorama, my car will be in hibernation


----------



## 2low

hibernation? toiling in the lab no doubt. trying to figure out how to cram more spring in, after you paint them white


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 23 2005, 10:02 PM~3680371
> *hibernation? toiling in the lab no doubt. trying to figure out how to cram more spring in, after you paint them white
> *


i cut my springs 4 the low look, now when u wanna see me set my car up 4 hopping all ur gonna need to do is look up, u might see some undercarriage


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## lowcaddy87

how many batterys in the cutty 187?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 24 2005, 01:08 AM~3680404
> *i cut my springs 4 the low look, now when u wanna see me set my car up 4 hopping all ur gonna need to do is look up, u might see some undercarriage
> *


do we really want to see that undercarriage? :0 


:roflmao:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 24 2005, 02:48 PM~3684537
> *do we really want to see that undercarriage? :0
> :roflmao:
> *



yeah its gonna be all chrome......


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Aug 24 2005, 02:02 PM~3684205
> *how many batterys in the cutty 187?
> *


8


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Aug 24 2005, 06:01 PM~3685629
> *yeah its gonna be all chrome......
> *


like i said, this year is a preview 4 next year. im not going with ne chrome underneath the car because i drive it alot, and im too lazy to clean that much chrome, but that dosent rule out powder coating :0


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 24 2005, 09:48 PM~3686367
> *like i said, this year is a preview 4 next year. im not going with ne chrome underneath the car because i drive it alot, and im too lazy to clean that much chrome, but that dosent rule out powder coating :0
> *



what colour you gonna do 4 your undercarriage??


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Aug 24 2005, 08:04 PM~3686539
> *what colour you gonna do 4 your undercarriage??
> *


i dunno, it might just be a surprise!


----------



## DREEGZ

two tone pink and baby diaper green :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 24 2005, 08:07 PM~3686577
> *two tone pink and baby diaper green :thumbsup:
> *


yea thats it! i can see it now! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

lol with piss yellow skulls


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Aug 24 2005, 08:10 PM~3686604
> *lol with piss yellow skulls
> *


yo u gotta hook that up, i know u can do that with a little bit of flake lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

switches and thangs, come out and playyyy................ getting bored over here, wheres ur hopper?


----------



## allcoupedup

Sorry boys, just tryin to catch up on some rest, work and cleanin up the shop. Got a meeting this weekend for the planning of the picnic.


----------



## 416impala

Good job 187 ur car looked clean from what i seen.

im thinkin about building a streetable hopper for next year. not to sure yet.

[email protected]


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 26 2005, 12:26 PM~3697608
> *Good job 187 ur car looked clean from what i seen.
> 
> im thinkin about building a streetable hopper for next year. not to sure yet.
> 
> [email protected]
> *


its alot of fun, just make sure u do the proper reinforcements or u'll taco it


----------



## 416impala

you think?

i think i re-enforced my truck enough, the body takes a beating but it still keeps hopping. hey i seen you had a video camera, dont you have any footage of it, cuz i need some digital footage of it. let me know. it would help me out. thanks man.


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 24 2005, 08:06 PM~3686559
> *i dunno, it might just be a surprise!
> *



i was thinking u should chrome it so u can see my undercarriage in it's reflection,,, :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
wusup homie????


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 26 2005, 06:57 PM~3700233
> *i was thinking u should chrome it so u can see my undercarriage in it's reflection,,, :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> wusup homie????
> *


paco u better watch out, cuz now im wearing the crown, so it looks like i took ur seat as the godfather


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 26 2005, 04:06 PM~3699215
> *you think?
> 
> i think i re-enforced my truck enough, the body takes a beating but it still keeps hopping. hey i seen you had a video camera, dont you have any footage of it, cuz i need some digital footage of it. let me know. it would help me out. thanks man.
> *


o got some real good footage of ur truck but im computer illeterate so i cant post em


----------



## G'dupGbody

so whats the word on the picnic? :dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup

Looks like its going to be on the 25th of September. Same location as last year. More info to follow!


----------



## 2low

black monte?....


----------



## switches and thangs

ttt


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 31 2005, 12:47 AM~3723957
> *ttt
> *


look who it is, you still alive?


----------



## juiceman

Toronto :tears:


----------



## izzo

whats up asif~ if you dont know who i am.. im the china man with coupe deville~
well cong. to your new shop~

hope to deal with your shop soooooon~


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 26 2005, 11:08 PM~3701554
> *paco u better watch out, cuz now im wearing the crown, so it looks like i took ur seat as the godfather
> *




hey smooooo, it's gonna take alot more than 1 hop off ,your just a rookie with a wide mouth... don't make me put u in place,,,,
ever sit in the corner with your nose in it....... respect your elders.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Aug 31 2005, 02:05 PM~3727854
> *hey smooooo, it's gonna take alot more than 1 hop off ,your just a rookie with a wide mouth... don't make me put u in place,,,,
> ever sit in the corner with your nose in it....... respect your elders.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


hahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: alright thats it, now im gonna really have to serve u


----------



## SIN187

yo yo whats up ..........where is my man clyde, has he not learned how to type yet.....
:biggrin:


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Aug 31 2005, 02:22 PM~3727966
> *hahahahahahahaha  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  alright thats it, now im gonna really have to serve u
> *


yo 143 will u be serving me mickey d's or burger king bitttttttttch
1111 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Sep 1 2005, 06:01 PM~3736092
> *yo 143 will u be serving me mickey d's or burger king  bitttttttttch
> 1111 :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


popeyes! c'mon now, at least get it right where i work, and i'll be serving u some deep fried spicy chicken testicles :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

wheres the true playaz picnic going to be :dunno:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

PROLLY hUMBER bAY PARK WHERE IT WAS LAST YEAR


----------



## count mario

it shoulda move toa italy just asa long as that cock sucker kinga koopa donta show up


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!!!


----------



## count mario

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 5 2005, 05:10 AM~3749674
> *LOL!!!
> *


u likea my joke? weeeeeeeeeeee 1up1up1up1up


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

there is a good chance that my club wont be coming to the picnic to support ur show, nothing against true playaz personally its just we dont wanna chill with no punk bitches like ride or die. ive talked to many of my club members and i'd like to deliver a big "fuck you" to ride or die from my entire club. but ne wayz, hope u all have a great time this year, and maybe next year well come down  

i guess u could say its like preventing really bad things from happening :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 5 2005, 09:25 AM~3754681
> *there is a good chance that my club wont be coming to the picnic to support ur show, nothing against true playaz personally its just we dont wanna chill with no punk bitches like ride or die. ive talked to many of my club members and i'd like to deliver a big "fuck you" to ride or die from my entire club. but ne wayz, hope u all have a great time this year, and maybe next year well come down
> 
> i guess u could say its like preventing really bad things from happening :thumbsup:
> *


I have not heard of a club called Ride or Die..Are they also from toronto?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 5 2005, 01:49 PM~3756419
> *I have not heard of a club called Ride or Die..Are they also from toronto?
> *


its a single guy who bought a car done from cali


----------



## topless65

what kind of car is it? a hopper?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 5 2005, 04:50 PM~3756423
> *its a single guy who bought a car done from cali
> *


I really don't think that "ride or die" exsists. Does ANYONE know him, or even heard of him? Not supporting another clubs picnic, especially to back up some shit talkin, cause of an internet e thug is kinda lame.


----------



## 84caddy

I guarantee RIDE or DIE is an alias of someone who's up on here all the time...all we need is a mod to tell us who he is


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 5 2005, 09:03 PM~3758107
> *I guarantee RIDE or DIE is an alias of someone who's up on here all the time...all we need is a mod to tell us who he is
> *


thats a good idea


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah its someone on here thats tryin to start shit up. If he does exist, I'd like him to do us all a favour and stay away from the True Playaz show. I can't let one person stop an entire club not come to it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 5 2005, 08:21 PM~3758744
> *Yeah its someone on here thats tryin to start shit up.  If he does exist, I'd like him to do us all a favour and stay away from the True Playaz show.  I can't let one person stop an entire club not come to it.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## count mario

ride ora die can eata my italian sausage!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

hey Asif or Jeff how about some info on where the picnic is us guys from my shop want to roll down and check this shit out.. i just want to see someone get served ...LOL..


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 5 2005, 10:21 PM~3758744
> *Yeah its someone on here thats tryin to start shit up.  If he does exist, I'd like him to do us all a favour and stay away from the True Playaz show.  I can't let one person stop an entire club not come to it.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by count mario_@Sep 5 2005, 08:44 PM~3758947
> *ride ora die can eata my italian sausage!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## count mario

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Sep 7 2005, 01:56 AM~3761063
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


1up


----------



## topless65

Stop using the word SERVED...just cause there was a movie about break dancing, doesn't mean that the word should be used in everyother sentence...that would be great..thx.

>anyways..the BBQ will be at HUMBER BAY PARK (its the Park Lawn Rd. exit off the Gardiner Expy Way)


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 6 2005, 01:47 PM~3762959
> *Stop using the word SERVED...just cause there was a movie about break dancing, doesn't mean that the word should be used in everyother sentence...that would be great..thx.
> 
> >anyways..the BBQ will be at HUMBER BAY PARK (its the Park Lawn Rd. exit off the Gardiner Expy Way)
> *


the word served has been used for lowlows for a while now, catch up man ur slippin


----------



## DREEGZ

:wave:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 6 2005, 05:17 PM~3763106
> *the word served has been used for lowlows for a while now, catch up man ur slippin
> *


i've been lowriders for about 5 years now...So before you tell me i'm slipping..you should think back 5 years ago, when you were 12 years old, waiting 4 years till you turn 16 for ur G1


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 7 2005, 07:46 AM~3767930
> *i've been lowriders for about 5 years now...So before you tell me i'm slipping..you should think back 5 years ago, when you were 12 years old, waiting 4 years till you turn 16 for ur G1
> *


 :uh:


----------



## DREEGZ

:cheesy:


----------



## Sonu

Asif your Monte looks niceeee :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 7 2005, 02:46 PM~3770739
> *Asif your Monte looks niceeee  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i thought that was nate's monte? :dunno:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 7 2005, 02:48 PM~3770753
> *i thought that was nate's monte?  :dunno:
> *


Well there are 2... one is Nate's.. and One is Asif's Euro front Monte


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 7 2005, 02:49 PM~3770764
> *Well there are 2... one is Nate's.. and One is Asif's Euro front Monte
> *


well i hope at least 1 of em is gonna be a hopper :0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 7 2005, 10:46 AM~3767930
> *i've been lowriders for about 5 years now...So before you tell me i'm slipping..you should think back 5 years ago, when you were 12 years old, waiting 4 years till you turn 16 for ur G1
> *


damn


----------



## vwlownslo

Cool to see another shop in the GTA! I'll have to come check yall out!

SIDENOTE: this is my first post in like 6 months, So I just wanted to give a shout out! HEY L.I.L ers!!!


----------



## 2low

oh yea, one of those montes wil be a hopper alright and just like a mcdonals 187, here to serve you!


----------



## G'dupGbody

my monte is up for sale


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 7 2005, 04:29 PM~3771362
> *oh yea, one of those montes wil be a hopper alright and just like a mcdonals 187, here to serve you!
> *


good luck nate, u'll need it


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

LOL that was good.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 7 2005, 04:30 PM~3771370
> *my monte is up for sale
> *


wtf? i thought u were gonna build it up?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 7 2005, 06:30 PM~3771370
> *my monte is up for sale
> *



WHat year, how much and any pics. one of the guys in the club is looking for one


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Sep 7 2005, 07:31 PM~3771381
> *wtf? i thought u were gonna build it up?
> *


im tryin to scrape 6000 together to buy a 76 glasshouse


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Sep 7 2005, 04:32 PM~3771389
> *im tryin to scrape 6000 together to buy a 76 glasshouse
> *


 :0 hit me on the pm, i know where theres a really clean all original 1 u could prob get cheaper


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 7 2005, 07:31 PM~3771384
> *WHat year, how much and any pics. one of the guys in the club is looking for one
> *


im still deciding on the price i might have a buyer already for $1500 but i got 2 and i might sell them together because one is for parts


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

what kind of shape is the second one in, the guys not looking for a clean car, he wants something he can beat. wants to build a rust bucket hopper lol


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by count mario_@Sep 5 2005, 09:44 PM~3758947
> *ride ora die can eata my italian sausage!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 7 2005, 07:38 PM~3771436
> *what kind of shape is the second one in, the guys not looking  for a clean car, he wants something he can beat. wants to build a rust bucket hopper lol
> *


my parts one is in alright shape except for the frame is shot and im in the process of pullin the motor i dont know if its worth all the time gettin it back together


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

yeah he wants one were the frame isn't too bad.


----------



## lil giz

:0 :0 :0 nice BRO    :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wave: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 7 2005, 07:40 PM~3771459
> *yeah he wants one were the frame isn't too bad.
> *


my other one aint really that bad little rust interior is mint real good frame but i dont know how much i would charge


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

I'll let him know about it


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 7 2005, 07:54 PM~3771565
> *I'll let him know about it
> *


thats cool ill get some pics too does he go on LIL?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

LMAO. naw hes still in the dark ages, has no computer.


----------



## G'dupGbody

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah, even more love over here!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=203056


----------



## topless65

to.the.top


----------



## Swangin44s

Thats like the only hydraulic shop in ontario isnt it?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

I don't think so. I believe Rishi has a shop, Mario has one. and i think Jeramy has low life customs still.


----------



## 2low

hey matt! i some more clips and some mirrors bro!!!! wanna sell me some stuff before you get rid of the car?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 10 2005, 07:41 PM~3789289
> *hey matt! i  some more clips and some mirrors bro!!!! wanna sell me some stuff before you get rid of the car?
> *


yea man no prob just let me know what ever you need
but if you want more clips for the vinyl top i dont got any more, but i could try to find you some theres a shit load of monte carlos and parts for sale around here


----------



## 2low

i need both side mirrors (sport) and some of the hard white plastic clips for the vynal trim, and the trim looks great bro. thanks


----------



## Sonu

Asif... we went to see "THE MAN" damn your Caddy looks nice still in that movie i loved it... they damaged your Grill somehow during the shoot or something... no doubt though the car looked nice still... in the end they dont really mash up the car but they just put a bullet hole through the windhsheild

Hahaha we also saw the deck you had in the car that was nice still :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 12 2005, 12:16 AM~3795785
> *i need both side mirrors (sport) and some of the hard white plastic clips for the vynal trim, and the trim looks great bro. thanks
> *


i got the mirrors but no clips but ill see what i can find for you


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 12 2005, 03:34 AM~3796739
> *Asif... we went to see "THE MAN" damn your Caddy looks nice still in that movie i loved it... they damaged your Grill somehow during the shoot or something... no doubt though the car looked nice still... in the end they dont really mash up the car but they just put a bullet hole through the windhsheild
> 
> Hahaha we also saw the deck you had in the car that was nice still :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 I believe there was 3 cars used for the movie.. but how was the movie over all??


----------



## DREEGZ

it was pure jokes


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 12 2005, 03:56 PM~3800263
> *I believe there was 3 cars used for the movie.. but how was the movie over all??
> *


The movie is nice... funny still i thought it was gonna be something like TRAINING DAY but it wasnt


----------



## switches and thangs

To everyone that will be attending the True Playaz picnic on Sunday, September25th,2005. We have changed the location to Humberbay Park.Diretions QEW to Parklawn north on Parklawn right on Lakeshore first entrence on the left (across from the Coffee Time)


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

yo sif whats with the new location ?is it bigger?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Sep 14 2005, 09:27 PM~3816537
> *To everyone that will be attending the True Playaz picnic on Sunday, September25th,2005. We have changed the location to Humberbay Park.Diretions QEW to Parklawn north on Parklawn right on Lakeshore first entrence on the left (across from the Coffee Time)
> *


Its the same park as last year...its just a bigger parking lot (not on the rightside like last year....but on the a little further on the left i believe)


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by count mario_@Sep 6 2005, 08:58 AM~3761065
> *1up
> *



luv regals has a more appropriate avatar for you


----------



## thehailife

wouldnt u go south on parklawn from the QEW to get to lakeshore ????


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Sep 15 2005, 06:45 AM~3819459
> *convertables are ugly
> *


 :0


----------



## switches and thangs

Yeah u go south on parklawn :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

TTT


----------



## SIN187

who's cook'n the food???????????? I think anyone that shows up with a caprice wagon should do the cook'n :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by SIN187_@Sep 21 2005, 09:29 PM~3862020
> *who's cook'n the food????????????    I think anyone that shows up with a caprice wagon should do the cook'n :biggrin:
> *


i vote 4 nate, cuz he proised hes gonna serve me something :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

saturday night cruise night at altered altitude customs 

2200 Markham Rd. Unit 6
Toronto, Ontario
M1B 2W4 

or dial 1-866-FUK-NLOW for toll free directions


----------



## Sonu

Damn cant wait till the picnic :biggrin: my car is gonna be dere


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 22 2005, 02:50 PM~3866518
> *Damn cant wait till the picnic :biggrin: my car is  gonna be dere
> *


is it done yet? asif said its pretty clean, u got ne pics?


----------



## topless65

all true playaz members will be there early to lock off the parking lot, and to set up everything..
lets all hope for good weather


----------



## Sonu

does anyone know where can i find those musical horns from?


----------



## allcoupedup

TTT


----------



## SIN187

I LIKE HYDRAULICS


----------



## allcoupedup

For real?


----------



## SIN187

I like it when they go up and down )>=)>


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey sif thanks a lot for given up your caprice lights they look good on the monte :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu




----------



## juiceman

:dunno:


----------



## SIN187

:guns: :burn: yep


----------



## Big E

SWITCHES & THANGS! 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 7 2005, 11:57 AM~3960709
> *:dunno:
> *


do u live on darcel and finch? i was working there the other day and i see what looked like a 80's town car under a cover at the house i was working infront of


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

workin in front of a house whats your new job... your pimp got you on the stroll...LOL.


> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 8 2005, 10:42 AM~3965288
> *do u live on darcel and finch? i was working there the other day and i see what looked like a 80's town car under a cover at the house i was working infront of
> *


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Oct 8 2005, 07:58 AM~3965322
> *workin in front of a house whats your new job... your pimp got you on the stroll...LOL.
> *


actually i was selling my body, lol but naw im doin construction right now :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

getting cold out nowadays :uh: sigh!


----------



## juiceman

187 u talkin to me ? no i live in malton , near derry and airport, i owned a 96' lincoln w/hydros till i sold it, i got other projects in the works in t.o., but im currently in florida


----------



## juiceman

Sonu, its like 25 right now at 9:26 pm ... gotta love the florida weather


----------



## 2low

:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=304467]


----------



## 2low

any word on when that show airs?


----------



## G'dupGbody

sonu's cutty is lookin good :thumbsup: and whos 63 is that?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 9 2005, 04:43 PM~3970924
> *sonu's cutty is lookin good :thumbsup: and whos 63 is that?
> *


Thankx bro


----------



## Sonu

Yepp Juiceman its gettin cold here :uh: and im gettin depressed now wish we had a Warm weather well atleast till December


----------



## Sonu

seen my lowrider is almost done.. by Asif and Jeff.. big thanks goes to them :biggrin: ..... man i hit a Switch today after school when i visited the Shop

 Nicest feeling i ever had uffin:


----------



## 2low

i like tosteto's :0


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sonu

ttt


----------



## allcoupedup

Wicked Sonu, glad you like it man. Gotta get you those right size tires and you should be good to go!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i said it in the other post but *$100 STORAGE! ALL WINTER! HIT ME UP 4 DETAILS!!!!!!*


----------



## allcoupedup

Hmmm.......


----------



## Big E

:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

ya sif its gonna look tight still... i might be running around a little Thursday morning because i need to get that Battery, and emission work and insurance for this car... ill be needing it friday for the presentation in StreetsVille


----------



## 2low

friday is my birthday heres my wishlist
-everything
-lapdance
-a beer
-another lapdance
:biggrin:
or as big jerm would say "exchange best friend pins"


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 13 2005, 12:37 PM~3994106
> *friday is my birthday heres my wishlist
> -everything
> -lapdance
> -a beer
> -another lapdance
> :biggrin:
> or as big jerm would say "exchange best friend pins"
> *


good luck :biggrin: but y only 1 beer?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 13 2005, 03:37 PM~3994106
> *friday is my birthday heres my wishlist
> -everything
> -lapdance
> -a beer
> -another lapdance
> :biggrin:
> or as big jerm would say "exchange best friend pins"
> *


sounds like you got a good night planned


----------



## Sonu

uffin: :thumbsup: Happy burday Nate... wish u best of luck


----------



## SIN187

HAAAAAAAAPY BIRTHDAY NATE GET FUCK'N DRUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :cheesy: :roflmao: :0 :ugh: :barf:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by SIN187_@Oct 14 2005, 04:32 PM~4001856
> *HAAAAAAAAPY BIRTHDAY NATE GET FUCK'N DRUUUUUUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :0  :ugh:  :barf:
> *


i never puke when i get drunk, what do you think i drive a black cutlas or something?!


----------



## SIN187

:biggrin: hahahaha


----------



## topless65

Last night's downtown cruse was exactly what i need to get my game together...thx Steve, jae, and sonu...(sif,jeff,cliff..etc.)


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 15 2005, 01:57 PM~4006281
> *Last night's downtown cruse was exactly what i need to get my game together...thx Steve, jae, and sonu...(sif,jeff,cliff..etc.)
> *


glad to hear that .....it was a good night..
i will prolly cruize a lil bit tonight.. before i go home ...im at downtown rite now


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 15 2005, 02:57 PM~4006281
> *Last night's downtown cruse was exactly what i need to get my game together...thx Steve, jae, and sonu...(sif,jeff,cliff..etc.)
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Last night was amazing, its been a long time since I've done something like that. Gonna post some pics, hold up!


----------



## Sonu

Happy Burday Nate and Steve :biggrin: wish u guys best of luck... yeh man last night cruise was crazy my first time in my car lolz


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Oct 15 2005, 04:20 PM~4006629
> *glad to hear that .....it was a good night..
> i will prolly  cruize a lil bit tonight..  before i go home ...im at downtown rite now
> *



Must be nice!!


----------



## Big E




----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 15 2005, 11:53 PM~4008812
> *Last night was amazing, its been a long time since I've done something like that.  Gonna post some pics, hold up!
> *


 :dunno: A True Playaz thang?


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 16 2005, 02:04 AM~4008849
> *Happy Burday Nate and Steve  :biggrin:  wish u guys best of luck... yeh man last night cruise was crazy my first time in my car lolz
> *



thanks homie. needed that one last ride! the cutty was looking real nice sonu. your car was gettin up for only 4 batteries


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 16 2005, 09:04 AM~4009283
> *:dunno:  A True Playaz thang?
> *


nah homie it was an everybody thang. Shit if i had your number i would of gave you a shout to come cruise.


----------



## juiceman

:scrutinize:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by different_@Oct 16 2005, 06:52 AM~4009354
> *thanks homie. needed that one last ride! the cutty was looking real nice sonu. your car was gettin up for only 4 batteries
> *


No problem bro... thankx man.. yeh the cutty was doin good.. i liked the three by the shop lolzz and the gas hop DAMNN


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 16 2005, 08:04 AM~4009283
> *:dunno:  A True Playaz thang?
> *


Not really, kinda a spur fo the moment thing. Sonu's car was happened to be done that night, hydro wise that is. So we asked if he wanted to cruise out. According to Different, cops were on some kinda strike action, so they were letting us get away with murder! Hopping in front of em, 3 wheeling in their faces. And they were asking us to!

 I wanna do it again.


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT 4 the best shop in T.O. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 16 2005, 10:51 AM~4010077
> *Not really, kinda a spur fo the moment thing.  Sonu's car was happened to be done that night, hydro wise that is.  So we asked if he wanted to cruise out.  According to Different, cops were on some kinda strike action, so they were letting us get away with murder!  Hopping in front of em, 3 wheeling in their faces.  And they were asking us to!
> 
> I wanna do it again.
> *


True say asif... i cant get enough of that i wanna do more more more :biggrin: :biggrin:  lolz


----------



## SIN187

:biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 16 2005, 11:51 AM~4010077
> *Not really, kinda a spur fo the moment thing.  Sonu's car was happened to be done that night, hydro wise that is.  So we asked if he wanted to cruise out.  According to Different, cops were on some kinda strike action, so they were letting us get away with murder!  Hopping in front of em, 3 wheeling in their faces.  And they were asking us to!
> 
> I wanna do it again.
> *


Ya me too hit me up if you guys go again.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by different_@Oct 16 2005, 07:55 AM~4009359
> *nah homie it was an everybody thang. Shit if i had your number i would of gave you a shout to come cruise.
> *


Aiight..i PM you my # homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## BG PMPN

Damn I wanna come 

Our boy Tommy's doin' big thangs for cruises out in BC...we should follow his lead and set something up like that up out here...............of course they got that coastal climate and we get the white shit....

but whatever.

I can't believe you were mashin' the switchbox in front of the cops!!! If i saw tha tshit was goin' on, I would'a worked the PHONE lines and called everyone I know to bring their cars out! That's a once in a lifetime thing.....!


----------



## Sonu

Hey weather is kinda lookin up for Wednesday.... kinda cloudy with +17 
... oh Steve i got the link in my Signature for the Cougar


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave: SWITCHES & THANGS!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

What up, Elliot? :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 18 2005, 08:12 PM~4026767
> *What up, Elliot?  :biggrin:
> *


Nuttin huch homie.Wut up with you Sif? :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Nothin much really. Just tryin to keep the shop clean. Those frames keep piling up.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Just Call Big Body Dan at ASAP Scrap. He'll get rid of those frames for ya. then ya can have a nice clean shop LOL....


Whoz got the frames being done for next year?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 19 2005, 03:48 PM~4033150
> *Nothin much really.  Just tryin to keep the shop clean.  Those frames keep piling up.
> *



The repo man is commin if one of them isn't paid for soon.......


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 19 2005, 06:48 PM~4033150
> *Nothin much really.  Just tryin to keep the shop clean.  Those frames keep piling up.
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY+Oct 19 2005, 06:08 PM~4033277-->
> 
> 
> 
> Just Call  Big Body Dan at ASAP Scrap. He'll get rid of those frames for ya. then ya can have a nice clean shop LOL....
> Whoz got the frames being done for next year?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah Danny was at the shop tonight, he was already eyeing the damn frames, I swear damn scrap guys, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2005, 07:34 PM~4033899
> *The repo man is comin if one of them isn't paid for soon.......
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you reffering to a certain big body? You guys can come pick that shit up, you got some 5 on 5 rims you can bring? Someone stole all of ours.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juiceman_@Oct 19 2005, 09:32 PM~4034692
> *:cheesy:
> *


Juiceman, you got that info I sent?


----------



## juiceman

:dunno: nothing yet


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 19 2005, 04:48 PM~4033150
> *Nothin much really.  Just tryin to keep the shop clean.  Those frames keep piling up.
> *


 :0


----------



## Sonu

Anyone has Hose that i can use for back right hand cylinder?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 19 2005, 10:13 PM~4035608
> *
> Are you reffering to a certain big body?  You guys can come pick that shit up, you got some 5 on 5 rims you can bring?  Someone stole all of ours.
> 
> *



not at all im referring the the money thats owed to me........fuck that big body it has NOTHING to do with the frame as far as im concerned

just remember what comes around goes around


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 16 2005, 12:04 PM~4010332
> *TTT 4 the best shop in T.O. :thumbsup:
> *


the best eh? watch ur lip *CO-OWNER*, i'll come down there and serve nething u got


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Oct 20 2005, 10:54 AM~4037636
> *not at all im referring the the money thats owed to me........fuck that big body it has NOTHING to do with the frame as far as im concerned
> 
> just remember what comes around goes around
> *



You comin down?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 20 2005, 05:22 PM~4040656
> *the best eh? watch ur lip CO-OWNER, i'll come down there and serve nething u got
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIN187

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 20 2005, 03:22 PM~4040656
> *the best eh? watch ur lip CO-OWNER, i'll come down there and serve nething u got
> *


 :tears:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

ok this shit is startin to fuckin piss me off now!!!!! FUCK THAT!! us bringing a set of wheels for the fuckin big body, the car was bought with wheels if i come down there and pick this car up right now with no god dam wheels on it, all Jeff is goin to see is $100.00 from me... now that i know there are no wheels on this car.... that deal was made between myself and Jeff... i have been fuckin waiting since what fuckin August for Jeff to get his fuckin act together and get some front fuckin control arms on this car... this is just FUCKING BULLSHIT !!!!! HEY JERM FUCK THIS SHIT LETS GO AND COLLECT MY DEPOSIT AND YOUR FRAME!!!!! and i really hope that frame is under a body cause i would just love to see a shell sittin in their parkin lot...JERM YOU WANT TO ROLL DOWN TO SWITCHES AND THANGS THIS WEEKEND AND DO SOME REPOING??? let me know...


> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 20 2005, 01:13 AM~4035608
> *Yeah Danny was at the shop tonight, he was already eyeing the damn frames, I swear damn scrap guys, huh?
> Are you reffering to a certain big body?  You guys can come pick that shit up, you got some 5 on 5 rims you can bring?  Someone stole all of ours.
> Juiceman, you got that info I sent?
> *


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

well look at that, i post that reply and i get a few pm's sayin you guys (SWITCHES AND THANGS) rip people off... this fuckin better not be the case here ... thats why i stated the deal was with myself and Jeff not the shop... i hope this is not how you guys do buisness through the shop or you will be losing alot of customers.....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 20 2005, 03:48 PM~4040812
> *You comin down?
> *



for what to get my frame? or to pick up my cash


----------



## 2low




----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

oh shit, the *co-owner* is gonna get his ass repo'd!


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 20 2005, 06:38 PM~4041120
> *
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Guest

Before this gets out of hand and everyone starts bashing the shop IT HAS NOTHING TO DO WITH Switches and Thangs.....Sif I'll call you tommorow...I just got your messages now


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT 4 THE BEST SHOP IN THE T.O.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

Jerm i talked to Asif last night and he is goin to call me today sometime and let me know what is goin on with this whole fucked up deal...... and i would like to state again that this deal was made through Jeff NOT the shop...


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 17 2005, 06:04 AM~4014687
> *Damn I wanna come
> 
> Our boy Tommy's doin' big thangs for cruises out in BC...we should follow his lead and set something up like that up out here...............of course they got that coastal climate and we get the white shit....
> 
> but whatever.
> 
> I can't believe you were mashin' the switchbox in front of the cops!!!  If i saw tha tshit was goin' on, I would'a worked the PHONE lines and called everyone I know to bring their cars out!  That's a once in a lifetime thing.....!
> *


:thumbsup: keep it going as long as you can Asif! you should start setting things up for next year and blow it up:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 20 2005, 11:41 PM~4043500
> *TTT  4 THE BEST SHOP IN THE T.O.
> *


the best shop that aint got a single car that can beat me? or even a double that can beat me? ****** please, when ur shop can build a car to beat mine and has built half as many cars as mario has himself u can talk, until then *co-owner*


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: SWITCHES&THANGS!!


----------



## 2low

awwww one eight seven, do you need a hug? :uh:


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT 4 THE BAST SHOP IN T.O. :biggrin:WHATS UP TOMMY


----------



## juiceman

WILMAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 21 2005, 10:50 AM~4046152
> *TTT 4 THE BAST SHOP IN T.O. :biggrin:WHATS UP TOMMY
> *


whats goin on Jeff :wave: get at me...got news for you if Asif hasnt told you yet


----------



## SIN187

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 21 2005, 07:24 AM~4044429
> *the best shop that aint got a single car that can beat me? or even a double that can beat me? ****** please, when ur shop can build a car to beat mine and has built half as many cars as mario has himself u can talk, until then co-owner
> *


 :nono:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Can't you just feel the Love in here :dunno:


----------



## westsidehydros

...and here we go again...


----------



## topless65

This forum is for the shop...so shop topics only....problems with individual people should be handled outside of this...

>so i suggest everyone be careful what the say..THANK YOU !


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 21 2005, 05:32 PM~4048067
> *This forum is for the shop...so shop topics only....problems with individual people should be handled outside of this...
> 
> >so i suggest everyone be careful what the say..THANK YOU !
> *


 :thumbsup: Good idea


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Very good idea. Have a good weekend peeps.


----------



## SIN187

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIN187

2 more weeks of rid'n then I think I will be tear'n my bitch down )>=)>


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

its so nice to see everyone getting along makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside :burn:


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 21 2005, 05:32 PM~4048067
> *This forum is for the shop...so shop topics only....problems with individual people should be handled outside of this...
> 
> >so i suggest everyone be careful what the say..THANK YOU !
> *


and jamie this means u or it sounds like u are going to get beat up :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i dunno, i dont think i'd get hydros insatalled by a shop where 3 guys who dont have cars do the installs :uh:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

Jimmy i would like to see that happen..lol..and this is what i say to that.... "Don't let fear and common sence stop you"...LOL...


> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 22 2005, 12:09 AM~4049354
> *and jamie this means u or it sounds like u are going to get beat up  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 22 2005, 12:20 AM~4049822
> *i dunno, i dont think i'd get hydros insatalled by a shop where 3 guys who dont have cars do the installs :uh:
> *


says the guy who didnt do his own install :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 21 2005, 04:32 PM~4048067
> *This forum is for the shop...so shop topics only....problems with individual people should be handled outside of this...
> 
> >so i suggest everyone be careful what the say..THANK YOU !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

Happy Burday Asif and Jeff  :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Sonu!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 22 2005, 05:45 PM~4050654
> *says the guy who didnt do his own install :uh:
> *



ouch, that must'a left a MARK!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 22 2005, 08:45 AM~4050654
> *says the guy who didnt do his own install :uh:
> *


says the guy whos had a car 4 3 years and only recently got wires 4 it


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 23 2005, 10:48 AM~4054839
> *says the guy whos had a car 4 3 years and only recently got wires 4 it
> *



ve had the car for 2 years. and i got those wires within a month of getting the car. i had hydros too, but they got stollen.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 23 2005, 10:22 AM~4054941
> *ve had the car for 2 years.  and i got those wires within a month of getting the car. i had hydros too, but they got stollen.
> *


shit happens :dunno:


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Oct 22 2005, 08:12 AM~4050400
> *Jimmy i would like to see that happen..lol..and this is what i say to that.... "Don't let fear and common sence stop you"...LOL...
> *



i dont know he might have some size on u , and hows your whole caddy deal going?


----------



## allcoupedup

Got the rims, in the process of getting the tires mounted. Just let us know when you want us to meet up. Oh by the way, I was speaking to topless65 and that comment wasn't directed at strapped.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

well even if someones got some size on me it takes alot for me to back down..lol.. i dont start the game i just finish it...lol... as for the caddy deal... well its goin..SLOW... just waitin for some fleetwood wheels to show up with rubber on them and the rubber better have white walls like the rest...lol.. or they can just throw a set of spokes on the big body for my winter wheels...


> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 23 2005, 02:32 PM~4055201
> *i dont know he might have some size on u  , and hows your whole caddy deal going?
> *


----------



## thehailife

just a quick shout out to sif & Jeff, happy b-day, sorry we couldnt make it to the bar, we didn't get out of the music shoot till like 7 am, fucking producers


----------



## switches and thangs

Thanks hai and ttt 4 the best shop in the T.O. :biggrin:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: 
Damn! You Canadian fuckers sure do wine alot. This is the hydraulic TECH forum, not who bought wires and who didn't!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 24 2005, 09:30 PM~4064961
> *Thanks hai  and ttt 4 the best shop in the T.O. :biggrin:
> *


ttt for the shop where ur no car havin bitch ass works, switches and thangs aint got shit on all that auto custom, if u want ur shit done right the first time, hit me up 4 the number


----------



## switches and thangs

IF I WAS U I WOULD I WOULD STAY OUT OF BIG PEOPLES BUSINESS AND WATCH WHAT U SAY ON OUR SHOP POST BECAUSE I KNOW WERE U LIVE AND THE NEXT TIME U SAY SOMETHING THAT I DONT LIKE I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE . SO GOOFFREY IT IS UP 2 U TOUGH GUY


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 24 2005, 10:21 PM~4065236
> *IF I WAS U I WOULD I WOULD STAY OUT OF BIG PEOPLES BUSINESS AND WATCH WHAT U SAY ON OUR SHOP POST BECAUSE I KNOW WERE U LIVE AND THE NEXT TIME U SAY SOMETHING THAT I DONT LIKE I WILL BE THERE 4 SURE . SO GOOFFREY IT IS UP 2 U TOUGH GUY
> *


better bring more than urself big guy  and do a lil more research b4 u get urself in a position u really dont wanna be in


----------



## switches and thangs

I AM NOT GOING :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 24 2005, 10:26 PM~4065271
> *IAM NOT GOING
> *


cuz ur a pussy?


----------



## switches and thangs

U TALK 2 MUCH 4 A PUNK BITCH


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 24 2005, 10:29 PM~4065293
> *U TALK 2 MUCH 4 A PUNK BITCH
> *


u saying u kno where i live? come now, i'll wait 4u at the end of my street


----------



## switches and thangs

DONT WORRY I WILL C U . WHEN I C U IN PERSON U DIDNT SAY SHIT. I HAVE NO TIME 2 WASTE WITH U LITTIL BOY NOW GO ASK YOUR MOM AND DAD 4 SOME MORE $ SO U CAN GET SOME MORE READY MIX 4 YOUR LEMON


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 24 2005, 10:40 PM~4065356
> *DONT WORRY I WILL C U . WHEN I C U IN PERSON U DIDNT SAY SHIT. I HAVE NO TIME 2 WASTE WITH U LITTIL BOY NOW GO ASK YOUR MOM AND DAD 4 SOME MORE $ SO U CAN GET SOME MORE READY MIX 4 YOUR LEMON
> *


thats cuz beef was squashed bitch, but now u wanna go make retarded claims that u got the best shop in toronto when clearly ur ass got served at scrape and your own picnic! and as 4 money, every dollar into my car was mine, now u wanna be a big man? come down right now, u need directions bitch?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

all that auto custom, we dont claim to be the best because actions speak louder than words, my homie mario has 12 years experience by himself installing hydros, so if u want it done right the first time, hit me up 4 the number


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Give it a fucking rest would ya.You say the Beef was squashed yet your in this post making comments. LET IT BE! If you don't like then fine but I'm sure me and a bunch of other guys are FUCKING SICK of reading this shit!


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 25 2005, 01:49 AM~4065397
> *thats cuz beef was squashed bitch, but now u wanna go make retarded claims that u got the best shop in toronto when clearly ur ass got served at scrape and your own picnic! and as 4 money, every dollar into my car was mine, now u wanna be a big man? come down right now, u need directions bitch?
> *


i aint tryin to get into this and start shit but i just gotta say that they did respectably well with the cars there puting out and they havnt even been open that long


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2005, 01:34 PM~4066069
> *i aint tryin to get into this and start shit but i just gotta say that they did respectably well with the cars there puting out and they havnt even been open that long
> *


yeah AND there was that whole period where All That didn't really turn out any cars, or at least any QUALITY work....but of course that was a while ago, and it wasn't for too long.

I don't know, I'm confused with all these shops. Maybe I'll just go see Andy over at Pick-Up Tricks.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Oct 25 2005, 06:36 AM~4066366
> *yeah AND there was that whole period where All That didn't really turn out any cars, or at least any QUALITY work....but of course that was a while ago, and it wasn't for too long.
> 
> I don't know, I'm confused with all these shops.  Maybe I'll just go see Andy over at Pick-Up Tricks.
> *



Oh shit! Pick-Up Tricks.......OG shop right there kid :thumbsup:


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

Fuckin wah!!!! 
How old are you people ten.
I'll kick all your asses.
stop with this BS


----------



## 2low

no worries pat, the beef gets us going, and gets us motevated


----------



## juiceman

Hurry up and get movitavted, common now ! .. and remember lots and lots of CHROME !


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Oct 25 2005, 04:10 AM~4066050
> *Give it a fucking rest would ya.You say the Beef was squashed yet your in this post making comments. LET IT BE! If you don't like then fine but I'm sure me and a bunch of other guys are FUCKING SICK of reading this shit!
> *


dont read it then


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2005, 04:34 AM~4066069
> *i aint tryin to get into this and start shit but i just gotta say that they did respectably well with the cars there puting out and they havnt even been open that long*


and yet there the best?


----------



## SIN187

Clyde's my man, respect to swithes and thangs...one8seven do us all a favour and break your own fuck'n fingers while fixing your car and shut your fuck'n shit start'n mouth.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by SIN187_@Oct 25 2005, 03:55 PM~4069555
> *Clyde's my man, respect to swithes and thangs...one8seven do us all a favour and break your own fuck'n  fingers while fixing your car and shut your fuck'n shit start'n mouth.
> *


eat a dick, i never said nething bad about clyde because he does good work, the only reason im saying nething is because switches and thangs has been open 4 how long? and has served who? and and produced what show cars? and they are the best y?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Oct 25 2005, 06:45 PM~4069483
> *and yet there the best?
> *


well i dont think theyre gonna call them self the worst shop around or anything like that. if you owned a shop and you wanted more customers what would you tell them your shop is just decent or the shittiest shop around, of course not


----------



## topless65

You guys have to be kidding me... i still don't why no one got their ass kicked, this has been going on for too long. (people have been asked many times to be respectful of others, and still we see this .. i guess violence has to be the answer)
>but if you say ur going to 'get' someone..make sure you actually do it, and not just type about it


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2005, 04:09 PM~4069649
> *well i dont think theyre gonna call them self the worst shop around or anything like that. if you owned a shop and you wanted more customers what would you tell them your shop is just decent or the shittiest shop around, of course not
> *


yea but the reason my shop dosent claim to be the best is because actions speak louder than words, but clearly switches and thangs cant produce ne actions so they just have the co-owner/cheerleader claiming that its the best shop in T.O. meanwhile not having a car of his own and co-owning every car in the hop pit even the ones that rnt from his shop or club


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 25 2005, 04:10 PM~4069654
> *You guys have to be kidding me... i still don't why no one got their ass kicked, this has been going on for too long. (people have been asked many times to be respectful of others, and still we see this .. i guess violence has to be the answer)
> >but if you say ur going to 'get' someone..make sure you actually do it, and not just type about it
> *


i gave someone an invitation last night but they never showed :dunno:


----------



## rollinniagara

Just for the record i don't know who said this is getting old i love commin home after working on a few chevys and reading all the hard core shit that gets said here , really i do . now if some of the typers could work a grinder as fast as they could type we wouldn't be the only ones on top!



















:uh:


----------



## G'dupGbody

whos setup?


----------



## rollinniagara

its a secret


----------



## rollinniagara

anyway all the to guys and girls are good fuckers 
but sometimes the shit that is said is just too stupid 
see everyone in jan


----------



## SIN187

thats a nice whammy ..........."SMOKED OUT"


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by SIN187_@Oct 25 2005, 08:01 PM~4069976
> *thats a nice whammy ..........."SMOKED OUT"
> *


the whole damn setup is nice i wonder if its a secret ro niagara ride :0


----------



## SIN187

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 25 2005, 05:02 PM~4069984
> *the whole damn setup is nice i wonder if its a secret ro niagara ride :0
> *


I think it might be!?


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Oct 26 2005, 02:02 AM~4069984
> *the whole damn setup is nice i wonder if its a secret ro niagara ride :0
> *


I think it might be that radical Accord that Dilbert was talkin' about building.....



oh no, I think I've SAID TOO MUCH.......or haven't I said enough...... :uh: :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 25 2005, 04:51 PM~4069903
> *Just for the record i don't know who said this is getting old i love commin home after working on a few chevys and reading all the hard core shit that gets said here , really i do .  now if some of the typers could work a grinder as fast as they could type we wouldn't be the only ones on top!
> :uh:
> *



 whats up JIMMMAAAYYY


----------



## allcoupedup

Whoa a lots going on up in here! What going on everybody? Thanks Hai for the shoutout, birthdays were good. I find this pretty funny too! Pick-up tricks and Andy! LOL wooo that a name I haven't heard in a while. I paid for some cylinders back in 99 and still haven't gotten em.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

What's going on ASif...


----------



## allcoupedup

What you sayin, Dave? Been kinda a long few weeks out here. Hows the shop going man?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 25 2005, 08:07 PM~4070773
> *What you sayin, Dave?  Been kinda a long few weeks out here.  Hows the shop going man?
> *


I'm good bro...The pawn shop is doing good man...We're all working on our cars now and trying to plan a good trip to Scrape next year with 4-5 cars and a couple of bikes...Try to rep our city and club in Niagara and at some RO and True Players picnics...


----------



## allcoupedup

Sounds good man, I know y'all are working your asses over there puttin it down for the bix Lux! Keep up the good work. It'll be great to see you guys and hopefully our club can return the favour and make our way out there!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 25 2005, 08:21 PM~4070885
> *Sounds good man, I know y'all are working your asses over there puttin it down for the bix Lux!  Keep up the good work.  It'll be great to see you guys and hopefully our club can return the favour and make our way out there!
> *


That would be nice to see you guys come up here...We're trying to organize something for next summer up here...I'll let you know for sure bro...Having TRue Players come up for an event would be an honor for us...


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey nate i think i got some chrome headlight bezels just need to be polished if you want them


----------



## 2low

AWSOME, i assume for a monte :biggrin: ill give you fiddy cents for them


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 25 2005, 10:24 PM~4070906
> *That would be nice to see you guys come up here...We're trying to organize something for next summer up here...I'll let you know for sure bro...Having TRue Players come up for an event would be an honor for us...
> *


We'd love to come up to montreal. But make sure its a little later on in the summer, cuase i doubt my car will be done at the beginning


----------



## SIN187

I like strip clubs............................................. :tongue:


----------



## Big E

:wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Elliot is always so friendly! Whats up big guy?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 26 2005, 04:33 AM~4073299
> *Elliot is always so friendly!  Whats up big guy?
> *


 :thumbsup: nuttin much homie jus kinda depressed bout puttin the lac away  ...wut up with you? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 25 2005, 11:28 PM~4072295
> *We'd love to come up to montreal. But make sure its a little later on in the summer, cuase i doubt my car will be done at the beginning
> *


That would be great to have us up here for a show or some kind of event...I'll let you guys know for sure!!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Oct 25 2005, 07:51 PM~4069903
> *Just for the record i don't know who said this is getting old i love commin home after working on a few chevys and reading all the hard core shit that gets said here , really i do .  now if some of the typers could work a grinder as fast as they could type we wouldn't be the only ones on top!
> :uh:
> *


 i must agree with this post... im not gettin tired of this shit... you can feel the love.. and just think everytime some one posts something this shit goes back to the top...


----------



## Sonu

Elliot i called u Tuesday still... yeh man soon i have to put away the Cutty too


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 27 2005, 06:00 AM~4080649
> *Elliot i called u Tuesday still... yeh man soon i have to put away the Cutty too
> *


yo give me a call tonight homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

I'm down for a MTL trip....gotta get my Queue de Cheval on...then visit some "clubs" up on Ste Catherine :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

:0 :worship:


----------



## Big E

wut up joe :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## topless65

its not the quantity that matters, its the quality of work...and even though this frame is taking some time to do...believe me when it's done, it will be well worth the wait. These guys do some great work.


----------



## juiceman

hey man u wrapping the frame yourself ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:55 AM~4081466
> *I'm down for a MTL trip....gotta get my Queue de Cheval on...then visit some "clubs" up on Ste Catherine  :biggrin:
> *


Hey you know we would love to have some RO guys over here and kick it...I know some good ''pleasure'' spots in the city...  Hey Joe, do you have the date for Scrape next year or is it still too early? We want to plan a big trip down there next year...We might show a bunch of cars with 2 clubs and a dancer on air...It's time for us to rep our city and our club down in Niagara and have fun with our Ontario friends...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 27 2005, 05:39 PM~4084589
> *its not the quantity that matters, its the quality of work...and even though this frame is taking some time to do...believe me when it's done, it will be well worth the wait. These guys do some great work.
> *



Looking good bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 27 2005, 11:56 AM~4081476
> *:0  :worship:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:  :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## coco73chev

eat some scoff then :worship: at the chez!


----------



## G'dupGbody

whats up SWITCHES AND THANGS!!!!


----------



## 2low

Built by the S&T Dudes


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 27 2005, 06:11 AM~4080793
> *yo give me a call tonight homie. :thumbsup:
> *


Sorry Elliot.. i recieved ure missed call.. i was fast asleep but hey Saturday Sunday is nice i think r u out on those days?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 28 2005, 07:04 AM~4086949
> *Sorry Elliot.. i recieved ure missed call.. i was fast asleep but hey Saturday Sunday is nice i think r u out on those days?
> *


damn homie i might be working..but maybe saturday.


----------



## Big E

SWITCHES&THANGS! :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 28 2005, 07:19 AM~4087000
> *  :wave:
> *


sorry elliot everytime you post that waving guy, i can picture you waving like that. it just doesnt seem right :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 28 2005, 06:07 AM~4086962
> *damn homie i might be working..but maybe saturday.
> *


Yeh safe.. i got Saturday school in sauga so that be cool.. if u cruising ill call u... did u put away the Caddy yet?


----------



## Sonu

Nathan i need to purchase that part from u.. that outshaft seal


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 28 2005, 08:23 AM~4087195
> *Yeh safe.. i got Saturday school in sauga so that be cool.. if u cruising ill call u... did u put away the Caddy yet?
> *


na not yet homie,soon..you got the cutty away?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 28 2005, 08:07 AM~4087154
> *sorry elliot everytime you post that waving guy, i can picture you waving like that. it just doesnt seem right :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 27 2005, 07:14 PM~4084866
> *Hey you know we would love to have some RO guys over here and kick it...I know some good ''pleasure'' spots in the city...   Hey Joe, do you have the date for Scrape next year or is it still too early? We want to plan a big trip down there next year...We might show a bunch of cars with 2 clubs and a dancer on air...It's time for us to rep our city and our club down in Niagara and have fun with our Ontario friends...
> *


tentative Aug 20th :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 27 2005, 07:57 PM~4084760
> *hey man u wrapping the frame yourself ?
> *


nope..thats jeff's welding.
>so ur 60 is going to look like that too :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

TrueBlue


----------



## topless65

more of TrueBlue...built by the guys at Switches&Thangs


----------



## topless65

How many other people in toronto have split the belly on a 63?
>Switchs&Thangs are among the handful that have...and their quality of work is amazing. Keep up the good clean work.


----------



## westsidehydros

anyone wanna have a "hop off" before the snow falls? i don't think there is gonna be one at speedorama this year !


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 28 2005, 07:06 PM~4090442
> *anyone wanna have a "hop off"  before the snow falls? i don't think there is gonna be one at speedorama this year !
> *



anyone wanna have a "hop off" = who's money should i take  

thats the real double pump king


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 28 2005, 06:52 PM~4090350
> *How many other people in toronto have split the belly on a 63?
> >Switchs&Thangs are among the handful that have...and their quality of work is amazing. Keep up the good clean work.
> *


sorry..i'd like to correct myself quickly that is NOT splitting the belly..thats my type-o


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 28 2005, 02:15 PM~4089312
> *tentative Aug 20th  :biggrin:
> *


Nice...That gives me a good idea and we'll get ready...


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 27 2005, 09:55 AM~4081466
> *I'm down for a MTL trip....gotta get my Queue de Cheval on...then visit some "clubs" up on Ste Catherine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *



hey joe let me know when you are going my old man's got habs season ticks!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Oct 28 2005, 09:34 PM~4091754
> *hey joe let me know when you are going my old man's got habs season ticks!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

anybody he's got 4 seats every game!!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 28 2005, 09:26 AM~4087648
> *na not yet homie,soon..you got the cutty away?
> *


Not yet bro but soon


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Oct 28 2005, 11:49 PM~4091873
> *anybody he's got 4 seats every game!!
> *



WICKED!

I'm gonna come down and wear my blue and white for a leaf hab game!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 28 2005, 10:54 PM~4092340
> *Not yet bro but soon
> *


cool homie..i'm off sat for sure so give me a call homie.


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 29 2005, 05:35 AM~4093608
> *:biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Damn bro, you just keep on waving at peeps...  :biggrin: 
:wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Oct 29 2005, 11:14 AM~4094418
> *Damn bro, you just keep on waving at peeps...   :biggrin:
> :wave:
> *


its all luv homie. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Oct 28 2005, 10:34 PM~4091754
> *hey joe let me know when you are going my old man's got habs season ticks!!
> *


:thumbsup: damn - thats across the street from Queu de Cheval too :0 :0 

how's he get season's when he lives 7 hours away??? does he go to games?

I'm in MTL for a week in Feb too :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 28 2005, 06:10 PM~4090457
> *anyone wanna have a "hop off" = who's money should i take
> 
> thats the real double pump king
> *


nah, he's talkin some SINGLE gate money


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 29 2005, 12:36 PM~4094686
> *:thumbsup:  damn - thats across the street from Queu de Cheval too  :0  :0
> 
> how's he get season's when he lives 7 hours away??? does he go to games?
> 
> I'm in MTL for a week in Feb too :biggrin:
> *



Call me up when you come up Joe and we'll party or something... :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 28 2005, 08:45 PM~4091187
> *sorry..i'd like to correct myself quickly that is NOT splitting the belly..thats my type-o
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

I see you Trudawg. We were planning on making a trip to Show & Go in the next few weeks. You ever down there?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 28 2005, 07:10 PM~4090457
> *anyone wanna have a "hop off" = who's money should i take
> 
> thats the real double pump king
> *



I wassnt really thinkin about $, just about gettin the pecking order straight before the fuckin snow hits !! 

I guess there are no more double pump cars in our area anymore? Well, single it is than. Anyone wanna get together for some friendly "hoppin" ?



ps. by the way... do you have to give the "other guy" any notice before you show up and serve them? or do you just show up? regardless, you ALL better get your shit together in the next couple weeks. peace out


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

you need to give notice before you show up Pete....Just so the rest of us can be there to watch


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Oct 29 2005, 07:05 PM~4096166
> *you need to give notice before you show up Pete....Just so the rest of us can be there to watch
> *


i second that i wanna see :cheesy:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 29 2005, 07:59 PM~4096140
> *I wassnt really thinkin about $, just about gettin the pecking order straight before the fuckin snow hits !!
> 
> I guess there are no more double pump  cars in our area anymore?  Well, single it is than.  Anyone wanna get together for some friendly "hoppin"  ?
> ps. by the way...  do you have to give the "other guy"  any notice before you show up and serve them? or do you just show up?  regardless,  you ALL better get your shit together in the next couple weeks.  peace out
> *




I meant for a shop call...


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah sure, if you want to get together next week lets do it! Saturday, Sunday. This weekend is gonna be nice, hopefully it stays this way for next week.


----------



## Big E

Switches&Thangs.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 29 2005, 12:13 PM~4094606
> *its all luv homie. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


All good bro... :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sonu

Whatsup Elliot  :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 31 2005, 08:01 AM~4105431
> *Whatsup Elliot   :biggrin: :wave:
> *


wut up homie  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 31 2005, 12:13 PM~4106999
> *wut up homie    :thumbsup:
> *


Nothing bro just here in Sauga till 4 for school what about u r swinging by confederation?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 31 2005, 01:24 PM~4107085
> *Nothing bro just here in Sauga till 4 for school what about u r swinging by confederation?
> *


umm not today..i'll prolly roll by there tomorrow mourning.. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldschoolpimp

Thers no talk about anything thydraulic related. this thread should be moved into local events or OFF TOPIC. 


Forum administrator please move this thread. Thanks


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Oct 31 2005, 01:06 PM~4107438
> *umm not today..i'll prolly roll by there tomorrow mourning.. :thumbsup:
> *


Safe still... im about leave here too.. been here all day if u wanna roll tomorrow with the caddy since ure off let me know ill be here same time till 4 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Oct 31 2005, 02:18 PM~4107513
> *Safe still... im about leave here too.. been here all day if u wanna roll tomorrow with the caddy since ure off let me know ill be here same time till 4 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


cool homie..its going down for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

"cool anouncer voice>" Switches and Thangs for all your hydraulic needs, we got wraps we got pumps, we got dumps of all sizes. doing full frame offs wraps to parcials. installs from basic to extreme, street to show. we got you covered.

and star wipe and cut :biggrin:

maybe the credit ninja will make an appearence now


----------



## Sonu

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

i haven't been on LIL in a while
Sup everyone  :biggrin: 


TTT


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 31 2005, 04:20 PM~4107928
> *"cool anouncer voice>" Switches and Thangs for all your hydraulic needs, we got wraps we got pumps, we got dumps of all sizes. doing full frame offs wraps to parcials. installs from basic to extreme, street to show. we got you covered.
> 
> and star wipe and cut :biggrin:
> 
> maybe the credit ninja will make an appearence now
> *


i need a price for my g-body frame full wrap price and partial price the body will be off the frame already


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Oct 31 2005, 06:24 PM~4109301
> *i haven't been on LIL in a while
> Sup everyone   :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


wut up homie.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Oct 31 2005, 08:24 PM~4109301
> *i haven't been on LIL in a while
> Sup everyone   :biggrin:
> TTT
> *



What you sayin, Jae?

Where you been?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Oct 31 2005, 05:24 PM~4109301
> *i haven't been on LIL in a while
> Sup everyone   :biggrin:
> TTT
> *


Heyy whatsup Jae :biggrin: where u been bro havent seen u on msn much either


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville+Nov 1 2005, 07:34 AM~4112241-->
> 
> 
> 
> wut up homie.. :biggrin:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sup Elliot... Hows the caddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 1 2005, 11:29 PM~4118197
> *What you sayin, Jae?
> 
> Where you been?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup Sif.. been workin a lot lately.. i gotta stop by the shop sometimes this week
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutcutty_@Nov 2 2005, 04:04 AM~4119513
> *Heyy whatsup Jae  :biggrin:  where u been bro havent seen u on msn much either
> *


Sup Sonu... haven't been in computer in a while so...how's the cutty???


----------



## Big E

its all good homie gotta go away soon..hows your ride homie? :thumbsup:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 2 2005, 10:08 AM~4120216
> *its all good homie gotta go away soon..hows your ride homie? :thumbsup:
> *


still on the road...i gotta find myself a winter beater soon..cuz its my daily driver :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Nov 2 2005, 09:32 AM~4120323
> *still on the road...i gotta find myself a winter beater soon..cuz its my daily driver :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Nov 2 2005, 09:32 AM~4120323
> *still on the road...i gotta find myself a winter beater soon..cuz its my daily driver :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Nov 2 2005, 08:06 AM~4120209
> *Sup Elliot...  Hows the caddy
> sup Sif.. been workin a lot lately.. i gotta stop by the shop sometimes this week
> Sup Sonu... haven't been in computer in a while so...how's the cutty???
> *


Whatsup Jae.. nothing much bro just gettin the car ready for its Storage :biggrin: hows ure Cutty?


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Nov 2 2005, 10:32 AM~4120323
> *still on the road...i gotta find myself a winter beater soon..cuz its my daily driver :biggrin:
> *


This was posted on another site (SLC site) This was my old winter daily. 


1990 Civic (RED- sorry no pics)
5 speed with heavy duty clutch
4 Wheel Disk Brakes
Poly bushings through out
Headers
CRX RIMS
K&N
2 1/4" dia EXHAUST

AS A SIDE NOTE - *** he didn't close the hood properly one day and the hood flew up and hit the windshield. As a result, it broke the marker light and cracked the windshield. It now has a white hood and tape on the marker lens ****

Not sure what it will need for a saftey besides the above but it passed 1 1/2 yrs ago (when I sold it to my Brother in law) and has been sitting for approx 7 months now. as he bought a mini van (he has 3 kids oldest 7 - kinda needs a mini van.. lol)

Not sure what he will take for it, prolly less than a $1,000. Its just sitting there and he wants it out of his driveway.

CALL ADAM OR SHARON (they both know nothing about cars so if your interested, go see it in person)
905-899-1364 Wainfleet

what engine does it have ???

To be honest, I don't know much about hondas. BUT, I do know that the engine was upgraded to a newer better one by the previous owner. The only thing that never got done was a RAIL FUEL INJECTION SYSTEM. It still has the Throttle Body. I got the car with all the parts, so for fun I put it all on, INCLUDING the poly bishings (WHICH WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS). the rear disk brakes and exaust and poly bushing in the back. It sure made a big difference in handling if any one is thinking about doing it to their car. Changing lanes was very responsive after the bushing were changes.

I'm not saying the car is MINT, or clean, but it wasn't hacked or mickey moused. It was quality work with quaility parts. NO BODY KITS, NO BODY MODS, STOCK GUTS, CRX RIMS, the previous owner was a mechanic for at least 10 yrs and bought the car from his relative so its always been in good hands until my brother in law got it and left the hood unlatched and wrecked the original looks of it then left it sitting with the window down a bit. The stereo was stolen too, so the dash is broken.

HEY, ITS A WINTER CAR WITH GOOD, gently used parts.

Good cheap reliable car.. See it in person or call 905-899-1364 for prices or other info.. I think its still available, have to call to confirm.


----------



## Big E

Wut up guys :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sonu

Wutsup Elliot :biggrin: :wave: how was the cruise?


----------



## SICBSTRD

:wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Tommy! Whats up Elliot! Cruising in November,can't get anymore canadian that that!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 3 2005, 08:18 PM~4132089
> *Wutsup Elliot  :biggrin:  :wave: how was the cruise?
> *


man theres nobody out cruizin :dunno: ..we need some more lowriders in this area. :thumbsup:


----------



## thehailife

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 3 2005, 11:14 PM~4133566
> *man theres nobody out cruizin  :dunno: ..we need some more lowriders in this area. :thumbsup:
> *



i was out cruising yesterday, and might even today , gotta love the plus 17 weather in november :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

we took the caddy rag out on december 24th 2002 with the roof down :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Nov 2 2005, 12:33 PM~4121038
> *This was posted on another site (SLC site)  This was my old winter daily.
> 1990 Civic (RED- sorry no pics)
> 5 speed with heavy duty clutch
> 4 Wheel Disk Brakes
> Poly bushings through out
> Headers
> CRX RIMS
> K&N
> 2 1/4" dia EXHAUST
> 
> AS A SIDE NOTE - *** he didn't close the hood properly one day and the hood flew up and hit the windshield. As a result, it broke the marker light and cracked the windshield. It now has a white hood and tape on the marker lens ****
> 
> Not sure what it will need for a saftey besides the above but it passed 1 1/2 yrs ago (when I sold it to my Brother in law) and has been sitting for approx 7 months now. as he bought a mini van (he has 3 kids oldest 7 - kinda needs a mini van.. lol)
> 
> Not sure what he will take for it, prolly less than a $1,000. Its just sitting there and he wants it out of his driveway.
> 
> CALL ADAM OR SHARON (they both know nothing about cars so if your interested, go see it in person)
> 905-899-1364 Wainfleet
> 
> what engine does it have ???
> 
> To be honest, I don't know much about hondas. BUT, I do know that the engine was upgraded to a newer better one by the previous owner. The only thing that never got done was a RAIL FUEL INJECTION SYSTEM. It still has the Throttle Body. I got the car with all the parts, so for fun I put it all on, INCLUDING the poly bishings (WHICH WAS A PAIN IN THE ASS). the rear disk brakes and exaust and poly bushing in the back. It sure made a big difference in handling if any one is thinking about doing it to their car. Changing lanes was very responsive after the bushing were changes.
> 
> I'm not saying the car is MINT, or clean, but it wasn't hacked or mickey moused. It was quality work with quaility parts. NO BODY KITS, NO BODY MODS, STOCK GUTS, CRX RIMS, the previous owner was a mechanic for at least 10 yrs and bought the car from his relative so its always been in good hands until my brother in law got it and left the hood unlatched and wrecked the original looks of it then left it sitting with the window down a bit. The stereo was stolen too, so the dash is broken.
> 
> HEY, ITS A WINTER CAR WITH GOOD, gently used parts.
> 
> Good cheap reliable car..  See it in person or call 905-899-1364 for prices or other info..  I think its still available, have to call to confirm.
> *


thanks for the info 
im gonna call and see whats up


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 3 2005, 11:13 PM~4133561
> *Whats up Tommy!  Whats up Elliot!  Cruising in November,can't get anymore canadian that that!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Nov 4 2005, 07:20 AM~4134990
> *i was out cruising yesterday, and might even today , gotta love the plus 17 weather in november  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck i love it.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

i hope it stays like this for the reast of november :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

lol or do what i did, cruise the car in the winter, aint nothing like frozen juice in the winter :uh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 4 2005, 07:22 PM~4140078
> *i hope it stays like this for the reast of november :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: agreed.


----------



## Sonu

i wish it never snows :biggrin: just little cool nights and warmer during the day will be perfecttt


----------



## 81delta

:machinegun: Guess WHOS BACK! uffin: 

(I'll post "em" when the "shit" starts again) LOL


----------



## DREEGZ

post


----------



## Sonu




----------



## Sonu

Switches N Thangz  :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

whats that running? 4 batts.....
>nothing wrong with those results


----------



## G'dupGbody

:thumbsup:


----------



## thehailife

whats up switches & thangs, been awhile! gotta come by for a visit , ive been neglecting :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah, Hai. You gotta come by. You gotta come give us a hand to get that body off.


----------



## juiceman

:wave:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 10 2005, 10:18 PM~4182710
> *whats that running? 4 batts.....
> >nothing wrong with those results
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :ugh:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

all that auto custom, single pump 8 batts


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Nov 11 2005, 12:17 PM~4186600
> *:wave:
> *


Wassup Jazz


----------



## juiceman

nothing much man same old work work !!!. whats goin on with you


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

HEY Asif you guys goin to be around 2morrow morning?? if so a few of us are rollin down to get that caddy..... ill call you later..


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 11 2005, 06:17 PM~4187599
> *HEY Asif you guys goin to be around 2morrow morning?? if so a few of us are rollin down to get that caddy..... ill call you later..
> *


Hey Jamie, yeah tomorrow should be cool. Gimme a call.


----------



## 81delta

:tongue:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

:uh: sry nate, tony soprano has made me an offer i cant refuse for that pic lmao


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 10 2005, 06:04 PM~4180985
> *Switches N Thangz   :thumbsup:
> *


hey hey is that u on the switch sonu?


----------



## 2low

its that new purple sticky punch


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 11 2005, 04:07 PM~4186910
> *all that auto custom, single pump 8 batts
> *


hey.hey..isn't that you one the switch ONE8SEVEN? 

OH WAIT..NO NO..SORRY NEVERMIND.



















just joking...it was just to easy, i had to say something


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Nov 12 2005, 05:39 AM~4191408
> *hey hey is that u on the switch sonu?
> *


No... its Jeff i think


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 11 2005, 02:07 PM~4186910
> *all that auto custom, single pump 8 batts and 600 pounds of lead
> *


 EEEEEEXACTLY


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 14 2005, 09:01 PM~4206457
> *EEEEEEXACTLY
> *


AHEM! at least i own my own car, and im not a CO-OWNER like u and jeff


----------



## 2low

who gives a shit i was looking at something and someone took a pic. post it again all i give a fuck


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 14 2005, 09:07 PM~4206488
> *who gives a shit i was looking at something and someone took a pic. post it again all i give a fuck
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## DREEGZ

nicest car on the streets of t.o


----------



## G'dupGbody

whos 64?


----------



## DREEGZ

o.g jay


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 15 2005, 12:06 AM~4206484
> *AHEM! at least i own my own car, and im not a CO-OWNER like u and jeff
> *



Hey Geoff, Nate ain't a co-owner. Jeff and I own Switches & Thangs, man.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 15 2005, 10:53 PM~4214240
> *Hey Geoff, Nate ain't a co-owner.  Jeff and I own Switches & Thangs, man.
> *


for someone who knows so much, he sure is misinformed :uh:


----------



## Big E

Whys there so much hatin' between everybody? :dunno:


----------



## 84caddy

for real - cause its gettin old...share some info on this whole beef - how it started, who's involved...and why nobodys finished it yet

:dunno:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 16 2005, 09:25 AM~4216052
> *for real - cause its gettin old...share some info on this whole beef - how it started, who's involved...and why nobodys finished it yet
> 
> :dunno:
> *


agreed..theres too much bullshit&hatin.we need to squash all this beef bullshit..


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 16 2005, 09:25 AM~4216052
> *for real - cause its gettin old...share some info on this whole beef - how it started, who's involved...and why nobodys finished it yet
> 
> :dunno:
> *


i think nobody has finished it yet cause all i smell is some pussy ? it reminds me of some young high school bitches always runnin at the mouth


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Nov 16 2005, 12:17 PM~4217307
> *i think nobody has finished it yet cause all i smell is some pussy ?  it reminds me of some young high school bitches always runnin at the mouth
> *


Yup..they all jus need shut the fuck up.. :thumbsup: ...cuz nobody wants to read this bullshit.


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 14 2005, 09:45 PM~4206786
> *nicest car on the streets of t.o
> *




nope???? the red 64RAG is the nicest in T.O


----------



## Sonu

:wave:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 16 2005, 05:25 PM~4216052
> *for real - cause its gettin old...share some info on this whole beef - how it started, who's involved...and why nobodys finished it yet
> 
> :dunno:
> *



yeah..........and also why Mario and Luigi don't post up no more.

they was funny.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by str8W3stC0ast1n_@Nov 16 2005, 02:15 PM~4217721
> *nope???? the red 64RAG is the nicest in T.O
> *


yes the red 64 is BEAUTIFUL!!! but i said streets of T.O....i dont ever see him ..so he dont count when we talk about "streets".


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 16 2005, 10:02 PM~4218072
> *yes the red 64 is BEAUTIFUL!!!  but i said streets of T.O....i dont ever see him ..so he dont count when we talk about "streets".
> *


just cuz YOU don't see him, don't mean he ain't out there 

Hai (if you're talking about Hai's 64) is always out on the BLVDs...with the front locked and the ass dropped.....a real ganxta lean


----------



## DREEGZ

a real gangsta car too...but im not the ONLY one who dont see him or most other people on this site that are from toronto cruising toronto i live downtown im always around and im sure he cruises large and everyone else....but as far as the streets in t.o its like that annoying bad boy commercial NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOBOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODY is out...so that why that blue 64 is the hottest on the streets :cheesy:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Nov 16 2005, 02:17 PM~4217307
> *i think nobody has finished it yet cause all i smell is some pussy ?  it reminds me of some young high school bitches always runnin at the mouth
> *


so when are you 2 goin to get together and finish this shit??? ill bring the cam corder...lol...


----------



## DREEGZ

either way ali there two beautiful drops lol  ....lets get back to the stop the hate campaign!


----------



## DREEGZ

more unity and more cruising together next year hows that for a t.o new years resolution??


----------



## juiceman

HAHA i;d liked to see that happen


----------



## DREEGZ

:uh:


----------



## count mario

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 17 2005, 07:27 AM~4217829
> *yeah..........and also why Mario and Luigi don't post up no more.
> 
> they was funny.
> *


1up


----------



## DREEGZ

:happysad:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by count mario_@Nov 16 2005, 05:39 PM~4219390
> *1up
> *


MARIOS BACK!!! Fuckin right. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by count mario_@Nov 16 2005, 04:39 PM~4219390
> *1up
> *


 :biggrin: :wave: Heyya Mario!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by count mario_@Nov 17 2005, 01:39 AM~4219390
> *1up
> *



Good, now maybe you can help get these guys to open they mouths, Mario!!!!

Get them to deal with the topic at hand and spill the deal on this beef!!!! 

(SOMEthing interesting since this topic's getting boring now...)


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 16 2005, 05:19 PM~4219259
> *more unity and more cruising together next year hows that for a t.o  new years resolution??
> *


I like it.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i'm down.


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: a spot for lowriders to hangout ...every weekend? one a month? twice? it can even change locations so it can be fair ...i dunno just some ideas


----------



## juiceman

I suggest MALTON.... tim hortons .. like the good ol'days


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 17 2005, 12:31 PM~4224653
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  a spot for lowriders to hangout ...every weekend? one a month? twice? it can even change locations so it can be fair ...i dunno just some ideas
> *


Agreed.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

Isn't there 1 spot that everybody can agree on? :dunno: ...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 17 2005, 11:31 AM~4224653
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  a spot for lowriders to hangout ...every weekend? one a month? twice? it can even change locations so it can be fair ...i dunno just some ideas
> *


st.clair is poppin :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 17 2005, 05:22 PM~4226342
> *Isn't there 1 spot that everybody can agree on?  :dunno: ...
> *


Sunday nites - Niagara Falls


----------



## count mario

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 18 2005, 02:52 AM~4223321
> *Good, now maybe you can help get these guys to open they mouths, Mario!!!!
> 
> Get them to deal with the topic at hand and spill the deal on this beef!!!!
> 
> (SOMEthing interesting since this topic's getting boring now...)
> *


have a canoli? :dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 17 2005, 02:31 PM~4224653
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  a spot for lowriders to hangout ...every weekend? one a month? twice? it can even change locations so it can be fair ...i dunno just some ideas
> *



How 'bout every week? Nothing is mandatory. Yeah rotating locations or whatever is a good idea. Nobody said about cruising after we meet up. Lets do that, thats one of the biggest incentives for me, I mean other than chillin with everyone. 

Lets do it up, winter is a good time to plan things, since its downtime for our rides.


----------



## BG PMPN

hey how about like three different spots around the GTA. Like one up North for us riders on the Hill (the richmond hill that is), one for the Mr. Sauga folks, and one for the downtownies.

Then like if ONE spots dead, we could swang to the NEXT spot...and then eventually find some people...
and then after ONE spot gets real big, ANOTHER spot will get real big....and then we can have like ONE spot get together and cruise to the NEXT spot, and have like a little turf war to see who can hop higher, then the winner can go down to the THIRD spot and take king of the GTA......

(read the signature. that will explain the post)




But if it's gonna be one place....the Malton Tim's at hwy 7 is not bad, I been there a couple times. Thing is, the lot's not straight/flat.....so it breeds rolling when the car's in neutral.....and it's a decent cruise across 7 from where I'm at.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 17 2005, 06:40 PM~4226994
> *hey how about like three different spots around the GTA.  Like one up North for us riders on the Hill (the richmond hill that is), one for the Mr. Sauga folks, and one for the downtownies.
> 
> Then like if ONE spots dead, we could swang to the NEXT spot...and then eventually find some people...
> and then after ONE spot gets real big, ANOTHER spot will get real big....and then we can have like ONE spot get together and cruise to the NEXT spot, and have like a little turf war to see who can hop higher, then the winner can go down to the THIRD spot and take king of the GTA......
> 
> (read the signature.  that will explain the post)
> But if it's gonna be one place....the Malton Tim's at hwy 7 is not bad, I been there a couple times.  Thing is, the lot's not straight/flat.....so it breeds rolling when the car's in neutral.....and it's a decent cruise across 7 from where I'm at.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: ya anywhere at this point is good ..


----------



## Sonu




----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 17 2005, 06:40 PM~4226994
> *hey how about like three different spots around the GTA.  Like one up North for us riders on the Hill (the richmond hill that is), one for the Mr. Sauga folks, and one for the downtownies.
> 
> Then like if ONE spots dead, we could swang to the NEXT spot...and then eventually find some people...
> and then after ONE spot gets real big, ANOTHER spot will get real big....and then we can have like ONE spot get together and cruise to the NEXT spot, and have like a little turf war to see who can hop higher, then the winner can go down to the THIRD spot and take king of the GTA......
> 
> (read the signature.  that will explain the post)
> But if it's gonna be one place....the Malton Tim's at hwy 7 is not bad, I been there a couple times.  Thing is, the lot's not straight/flat.....so it breeds rolling when the car's in neutral.....and it's a decent cruise across 7 from where I'm at.
> *


or, you can just roll down to NF on any Sunday (weather permittin) - guaranteed 300+ cars...tons-o-honeys...then some hops, some drinks and then tidday's at the Downer


----------



## 81delta

[attachmentid=354244]Special request.
This car was not to be shown until complete.
Switches & Thangs did all control arm, trailing arm, and rear end re-inforcements on this vehicle.

The underwear is chrome.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 17 2005, 10:13 PM~4228940
> *or, you can just roll down to NF on any Sunday (weather permittin) - guaranteed 300+ cars...tons-o-honeys...then some hops, some drinks and then tidday's at the Downer
> *


NF is kinda far for us round here..maybe like once a month we meet up here then roll down together.. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 18 2005, 12:22 AM~4229022
> *NF is kinda far for us round here..maybe like once a month we meet up here then roll down together.. :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 its not that far... its about the same for us from Brantford to roll to T.O. as it is to go to the falls.... just get off your wallets and put some gas in your rides.....lol..


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2005, 10:27 PM~4229061
> *its not that far... its about the same for us from Brantford to roll to T.O. as it is to go to the falls.... just get off your wallets and put some gas in your rides.....lol..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....i'm down to roll to the fall like once a month..but every weekend is alot homie..


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 18 2005, 12:31 AM~4229109
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: ....i'm down to roll to the fall like once a month..but every weekend is alot homie..
> *


 whats that phrase.... if you wanna play you gotta pay....lol... well .. time to pay up...LOL.....


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Nov 18 2005, 12:17 AM~4228973
> *[attachmentid=354244]Special request.
> This car was not to be shown until complete.
> Switches & Thangs did all control arm, trailing arm, and rear end re-inforcements on this vehicle.
> 
> The underwear is chrome.
> *



C'mon Jazz, more pics man!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 17 2005, 10:33 PM~4229130
> *whats that phrase.... if you wanna play you gotta pay....lol... well .. time to pay up...LOL.....
> *


True..well i'm always down to cruize..i guess it will be a bit longer..every weekend isn't that bad..i'm down to roll every weekend..if all the other Toronto and area riders are down.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 17 2005, 09:35 PM~4229143
> *C'mon Jazz, more pics man!
> *


I;m still using the old skool Dial up connection...56K BABY!!!! :cheesy: 

gimme some time.


----------



## 81delta




----------



## juiceman

Yes Jazz need more pic's :roflmao:


----------



## juiceman

panchod sliding rag :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Nov 17 2005, 10:57 PM~4229282
> *
> *


Very nice homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

Nice Ride


----------



## allcoupedup

I hope TO gets to see that ride next year and not only the mean streets of Bramladesh.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn that car looks CLEAN!


----------



## Sonu

Snow fall on my car this morning :uh:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 18 2005, 03:20 PM~4230390
> *Snow fall on my car this morning  :uh:
> *



it's bin snowing up here since before Hallowe'en.......
.....if I weren't so damn lazy I'd post pics.


Anyway, 'NF' is good...everytime I hit that place it's a good time. Expecially hittin' Brian's 'private office' up there.... lol

reverse gas hopping
dressing up like Shaft
Seeing sexy Dilbert pull up in his wife's whip
seeing Hagen damn near swang into a wall with his 3

Even that Sin City place is allright, across from the Caddilac hoe-tell...cuz it's usually dead and we run that place through...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 18 2005, 07:11 AM~4230523
> *reverse gas hopping
> dressing up like Shaft
> Seeing sexy Dilbert pull up in his wife's whip
> seeing Hagen damn near swang into a wall with his 3
> 
> 
> *



this comming from a guy who needed his wife to finish HIS lowrider



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

And my girls TC is STILL cleaner then yours


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 18 2005, 05:46 PM~4230926
> *this comming from a guy who needed his wife to finish HIS lowrider
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And my girls TC is STILL cleaner then yours
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :uh: here we go with THIS shit again, Dilbert. WHERE'S THE LOVE like the black eyed peas!!!!! :uh: :uh: 

Of course her TCs cleaner.....she went to TEXAS to link it up! I went to Woodbridge to get mine 

OH YEAH AND IT'S LIKE 10 YEARS NEWER!!!!

besides. you know how many fares I get in that thing? How you expect me to keep it clean?! time spent cleaning = time taken away from fares. :angry: :angry: that no goody goody


enough hateration like Mary J. post up progress pics of the five nine, nicka.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Nov 17 2005, 11:57 PM~4229282
> *
> *


sick!!!!! fuckn clean ride man nice work!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 18 2005, 09:50 AM~4231360
> *:uh:  :uh:  here we go with THIS shit again, Dilbert.  WHERE'S THE LOVE like the black eyed peas!!!!!  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Of course her TCs cleaner.....she went to TEXAS to link it up!  I went to Woodbridge to get mine
> 
> OH YEAH AND IT'S LIKE 10 YEARS NEWER!!!!
> 
> besides.  you know how many fares I get in that thing?  How you expect me to keep it clean?!  time spent cleaning = time taken away from fares.  :angry:  :angry:  that no goody goody
> enough hateration like Mary J.  post up progress pics of the five nine, nicka.
> *



:biggrin: whats up my fav brown guy :biggrin: 


No progress pics just parts......you'll see it when its finished


----------



## thehailife

hey Jerm you got any other chrome parts that u wanna get rid of that will fit my 6-hoe ??? i heard u hook up my buddy real good, thanks man 
RO always looking out !!!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Nov 17 2005, 11:17 PM~4228973
> *[attachmentid=354244]Special request.
> This car was not to be shown until complete.
> Switches & Thangs did all control arm, trailing arm, and rear end re-inforcements on this vehicle.
> 
> The underwear is chrome.
> *


 :0 :0 someone in TO just turned up the heat :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

speaking of chrome, guess who got a new job starting tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

:thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 18 2005, 04:18 PM~4233321
> *speaking of chrome, guess who got a new job starting tuesday :biggrin:
> *


who :uh:


----------



## DREEGZ

hey wait....shouldnt all this talk be going on in ontario riders?? or is switches and thangs trying to seperate like quebec ??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j\k


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 18 2005, 11:18 PM~4233321
> *speaking of chrome, guess who got a new job starting tuesday :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

so we're not gonna see you causin' ruckus on the forums no more?   

lol


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 18 2005, 11:46 AM~4230926
> *this comming from a guy who needed his wife to finish HIS lowrider
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> And my girls TC is STILL cleaner then yours
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that ones goin to hurt...LOL


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Nov 18 2005, 12:17 AM~4228973
> *[attachmentid=354244]Special request.
> This car was not to be shown until complete.
> Switches & Thangs did all control arm, trailing arm, and rear end re-inforcements on this vehicle.
> 
> The underwear is chrome.
> *


cars lookin clean boy!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Nov 18 2005, 12:17 AM~4228973
> *[attachmentid=354244]Special request.
> This car was not to be shown until complete.
> Switches & Thangs did all control arm, trailing arm, and rear end re-inforcements on this vehicle.
> 
> The underwear is chrome.
> *


 chrome underWHERE???? the question is where is the chrome all i see is upper and lower control arms and chrome sway bar... if its "underwear " shouldnt that include the rear end not just a chrome diff cover from Canadian Tire??? and rear trailing arms ,gas tank and list could go on but ill just leave it at that?? maybe thats what you guys in T.O. call chrome "underwear" but when we refer to chrome "underwear" it means everything like steering box, control arms , gas tank, tie rods , drag link, REAR END, trailing arms usually the only thing that gets painted is the frame..... but hey maybe thats just us doin this the wrong way??


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 18 2005, 04:46 PM~4233984
> *hey wait....shouldnt all this talk be going on in ontario riders?? or is switches and thangs trying to seperate like quebec ??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j\k
> *


That shit ain't gonna happen in a long shot...Damn these filthy seperatists ain't gonna fuck it up for me... :angry:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 18 2005, 06:23 PM~4234311
> *chrome underWHERE???? the question is where is the chrome all i see is upper and lower control arms and chrome sway bar... if its  "underwear " shouldnt that include the rear end not just a chrome diff cover from Canadian Tire??? and rear trailing arms ,gas tank and list could go on but ill just leave it at that?? maybe thats what you guys in T.O. call chrome "underwear" but when we refer to  chrome "underwear" it means everything like steering box, control arms , gas tank, tie rods , drag link, REAR END, trailing arms usually the only thing that gets painted is the frame..... but hey maybe thats just us doin this  the  wrong way??
> *



relax .....


----------



## DREEGZ

have a


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 18 2005, 07:34 PM~4234408
> *relax .....
> *


 i am very relaxed why??? am i the only one who thinks this way???


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 19 2005, 01:06 AM~4234169
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! that ones goin to hurt...LOL
> *



naw....what's gonna hurt is when I get a shot of MY Town Car in LRM........the same LRM that HIS RAG TREY couldn't get into 
(even if its just a door....and the car's in the background....lol)


j/p Dill ha ha


And straPPed93wood.....yes. you DID have it wrong. the pumpkin is considered undercarriage. all that other stuff you listed is just overkill. 

And hey, maybe the underwear he was talkin' about was a THONG. There's a lot less underwear when it's a THONG....


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 18 2005, 07:36 PM~4234422
> *have a
> *


 i dont smoke...


----------



## DREEGZ

i pictured someone screaming and about to smash their keyboard thats why i said relax :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

nah that aint chrome thong thats chrome G-STRING


----------



## westsidehydros

bottom line, there IS chrome underneath that car. 'bout time !! see, it aint that hard ! Now you got the rest of the winter to do the rest !


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 18 2005, 07:23 PM~4234311
> *chrome underWHERE???? the question is where is the chrome all i see is upper and lower control arms and chrome sway bar... if its  "underwear " shouldnt that include the rear end not just a chrome diff cover from Canadian Tire??? and rear trailing arms ,gas tank and list could go on but ill just leave it at that?? maybe thats what you guys in T.O. call chrome "underwear" but when we refer to  chrome "underwear" it means everything like steering box, control arms , gas tank, tie rods , drag link, REAR END, trailing arms usually the only thing that gets painted is the frame..... but hey maybe thats just us doin this  the  wrong way??
> *



Whats up, Jamie. Actually the trailing arms are chrome and the steering linkage is chrome as well. I honestly have to say for this kids first attempt at a low turn out amazing. A lot of the guys from TO are real young and their quality has really stepped up. After all they have been learning from some of the big boys, ie the clubs in Ont.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 18 2005, 08:08 PM~4234753
> *Whats up, Jamie.  Actually the trailing arms are chrome and the steering linkage is chrome as well.  I honestly have to say for this kids first attempt at a low turn out amazing.  A lot of the guys from TO are real young and their quality has really stepped up.  After all they have been learning from some of the big boys, ie the clubs in Ont.
> *


 well post up some pics of that shit then... and if its got chrome "underwear" it must be only a g-string cause from those pics i can barley see any... just like a g-string on a fat chick... it maybe there but you cant see it...


----------



## DREEGZ

it is a nice car tho post up some more pics .


----------



## Duppy

nice ride


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 18 2005, 08:13 PM~4234784
> *well post up some pics of that shit then... and if its got chrome "underwear" it must be only a g-string cause from those pics i can barley see any... just like a g-string on a fat chick... it maybe there but you cant see it...
> *




hater...








































:scrutinize: 
























:biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Hey Asif, take some pics of Tj's car . i want to see it with the new paint on it.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 18 2005, 08:35 PM~4234982
> *hater...
> :scrutinize:
> :biggrin:
> *



THATS DAM RITE THERE GHETTO CELEB.... I HATE FAT CHICKS IN G-STRINGS!!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Nov 18 2005, 03:57 PM~4234084
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> so we're not gonna see you causin' ruckus on the forums no more?
> 
> lol
> *


dont u worry about that, theres a computer at work too


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 18 2005, 06:40 PM~4234465
> *    i pictured someone screaming and about to smash their keyboard thats why i said relax :roflmao:
> *


[attachmentid=355405]


----------



## Str8 Clownin'

Are there many riderz in canada ay. Can I come see the fight?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Nov 18 2005, 10:27 PM~4236229
> *[attachmentid=355405]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: EXACTLY!!!


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 18 2005, 05:54 PM~4235155
> *THATS DAM RITE THERE GHETTO CELEB.... I HATE FAT CHICKS IN G-STRINGS!!!!!
> *



Just to give you a little background...i don't really say much but don't make an ass outta yourself by assuming. Its not full out chrome car cuz this car is a daily. And Wat u see is done in less then a year....

ANd i totally agree with your definition of Chrome undercarriages.....but i prefer those items to be gold. 


Thats wat makes me different...I don't diss anyones ride...i learn from it.


Thatz my word...u'll never hear from me again...


----------



## 81delta




----------



## DRAGGINTOY




----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Nov 17 2005, 11:13 PM~4228940
> *or, you can just roll down to NF on any Sunday (weather permittin) - guaranteed 300+ cars...tons-o-honeys...then some hops, some drinks and then tidday's at the Downer
> *


NF the place to be  :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 18 2005, 04:18 PM~4233321
> *speaking of chrome, guess who got a new job starting tuesday :biggrin:
> *


are u workin down at the pre chrome shop in stevensville?


----------



## Sonu

:wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 19 2005, 09:32 PM~4241181
> *are u workin down at the pre chrome shop in stevensville?
> *


not that i know of lol


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 20 2005, 09:39 AM~4242346
> *not that i know of lol
> *


oh i thought i read that u got a job doin chroming


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

hey Jeff i have a question for ya..... who the fuck put the front control arms on that big body... i would really like to meet him and shake his hand and then smack him in the fuckin mouth..... when you put control arm bolts in it is very wise to put fuckin nuts on the other end of a bolt so the bolt does not back out and drop out like it dam near did today!!!!!! and the same goes with the rear trailing arms when you put bolt in make sure the nuts are tight and not on by 2 fuckin threads!!!!! it is a real good thing that i went over this car b4 i put it on the dam road because if something happend someone would never hear the fuckin end of it...


----------



## coco73chev

:0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 20 2005, 05:53 PM~4244885
> *hey Jeff i have a question for ya..... who the fuck put the front control arms on that big body... i would really like to meet him and shake his hand and then smack him in the fuckin mouth..... when you put control arm bolts in it is very wise to put fuckin nuts on the other end of a bolt so the bolt does not back out and drop out like it dam near did today!!!!!! and the same goes with the rear trailing arms when you put bolt in make sure the nuts are tight and not on by 2 fuckin threads!!!!! it is a real good thing that i went over this car b4 i put it on the dam road because if something happend someone would never hear the fuckin end of it...
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


fuckin relax remeber you did buy it as is


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 20 2005, 09:25 PM~4245058
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> fuckin relax remeber you did buy it as is
> *


yes you are right i did buy it as is but when someone says no prob everything will be put back the way it was ... and i find this... wouldnt you be a lil pissed too...its just a dam good thing that the bolts didnt come out on use whil it was on the trailer commin back fron T.O.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 20 2005, 06:28 PM~4245078
> *yes you are right i did buy it as is but when someone says no prob everything will be put back the way it was ... and i find this... wouldnt you be a lil pissed too...its just a dam  good thing that the bolts didnt come out on use whil it was on the trailer commin back fron T.O.
> *


all i got to say to you is 


:barf:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 20 2005, 09:46 PM~4245170
> *all i got to say to you is
> :barf:
> *



your fucked ...LOL


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Nov 20 2005, 08:58 PM~4246003
> *your fucked ...LOL
> *



NO sir YOU bought that Caddy.....YOUR fucked :biggrin: 














NOTICE: the statement above was in no way intended for anyone it was soley for the purpose of having a good laugh at STRAPED93FLEETWOOD's exspense


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 21 2005, 12:05 AM~4246041
> *NO sir YOU bought that Caddy.....YOUR fucked  :biggrin:
> NOTICE: the statement above was in no way intended for anyone it was soley for the purpose of having a good laugh at STRAPED93FLEETWOOD's exspense
> *


 thanks man... i love it when ppl are laughin at me...LOL...you just wait...


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

This is a funkin soap opera "As The Pumphead Turns".........WTF!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Nov 20 2005, 09:14 PM~4246088
> *This is a funkin soap opera "As The Pumphead Turns".........WTF!!!  :0  :0  :0
> *


Hey guess what FUCK OFF


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 21 2005, 12:15 AM~4246092
> *Hey guess what FUCK OFF
> *


 i could not have said it any better.....


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Nov 20 2005, 09:15 PM~4246092
> *Hey guess what FUCK OFF
> *


You bitchs' stay in Canada 'cause you will get smacked the fuck up other wise...........and that's on the real.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:twak: :buttkick:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Nov 21 2005, 12:20 AM~4246118
> *You bitchs' stay in Canada 'cause you will get smacked the fuck up other wise...........and that's on the real.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


well the topic does say " TORONTO'S NEW HYDRAULIC SHOP" so you can keep your ass in kentucky and go play with your inbreed brothers...hey if you get divorced from your wife will you two still be brother and sister??? just throwin that on table... its something i always wondered about you red necks down there...


----------



## Tony Soprano

ahahahahahaahah fuckin INBREEDOWNED


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Nov 20 2005, 09:20 PM~4246118
> *You bitchs' stay in Canada 'cause you will get smacked the fuck up other wise...........and that's on the real.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :twak:  :buttkick:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

coronas? :dunno:


----------



## 2low

best friend pins? :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juiceman

:biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Nov 20 2005, 04:53 PM~4244506
> *oh i thought i read that u got a job doin chroming
> *


yea i did, i start tommorow, its a shop in toronto


----------



## Sonu

Hey whatsup Elliot :wave: did u put away ur caddy?


----------



## G'dupGbody

whats up switches and thangs


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Matt? What you been up to?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 22 2005, 01:05 AM~4253444
> *Whats up Matt?  What you been up to?
> *


just strippin some of the monte down


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 21 2005, 10:21 AM~4247996
> *Hey whatsup Elliot :wave: did u put away ur  caddy?
> *


  yup


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 22 2005, 05:44 AM~4254075
> * yup
> *


  yeah... i heard its gonna snow again.. i covered mine up.. couldnt get the storage on time the guy messed it up again so i had to clean it up.. but no one helped me


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 22 2005, 02:32 PM~4255942
> *  yeah... i heard its gonna snow again.. i covered mine up.. couldnt get the storage on time the guy messed it up again so i had to clean it up.. but no one helped me
> *


hows your rides ....did you ever find those musical horns you wanted ?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 22 2005, 07:44 AM~4254075
> * yup
> *


hey bro i dont think ive ever seen your caddy ...got any pics?


----------



## 2low

switches and thangs home of the hupdown shoque :thumbsup: would like to shout out joe and pete for there awsome shots in LRM Including a lil shot from the True Playaz Fall Klasik. Great job guys, does this mean your retiring?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 22 2005, 03:02 PM~4257212
> *hows your rides  ....did you ever find those musical horns you wanted ?
> *


Yeah bro i got em my rides are cool man thanks for asking cutty is just covered up


----------



## burnslo

Just want 2 big up the man dem and the new shoppe. ITs good 2 see you guys doing the damm thang! Best of luck and imma come down soon..................Going out to all LOw Riders, Remember its for the love of it, thats why we roll the way we roll...........RESPECT AND UNITY IS THE KEY


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Nov 22 2005, 10:40 PM~4259191
> *Just want 2 big up the man dem and the new shoppe. ITs good 2 see you guys doing the damm thang! Best of luck and imma come down soon..................Going out to all LOw Riders, Remember its for the love of it, thats why we roll the way we roll...........RESPECT AND UNITY IS THE KEY
> *



Thanks, Mike! Thats what its all about! Wow didn't realize you joined LIL so long ago! Your an OG!


----------



## allcoupedup

Selling my 88 Monte LS.

American car.

Less than 100kms on full tune-up, new fuel pump.

4.3 fuel injected V6.





$1500 or B.O. takes her home.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Nov 22 2005, 06:10 PM~4258183
> *hey bro i dont think ive ever seen your caddy ...got any pics?
> *


Its got a LONG way to go..you prolly saw it at the TP picnic.


----------



## Big E

And the RO Picnic aswell..


----------



## Sonu

Lookin good Elliot :thumbsup: ... Thanks Asif for the 8 mill... i got the battery out its on charge right now  ill probably drop by tonight if u guys will be there.. ive just been busy bro


----------



## topless65

TTT


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 23 2005, 04:16 PM~4264936
> *Lookin good Elliot :thumbsup: ... Thanks Asif for the 8 mill... i got the battery out its on charge right now  ill probably drop by tonight if u guys will be there.. ive just been busy bro
> *


Respect sonu :thumbsup: ...can't wait to start rollin again..


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 24 2005, 08:35 PM~4272045
> *Respect sonu :thumbsup: ...can't wait to start rollin again..
> *


yeah bro... cant wait for Spring to show up.. im not driving the TC much nowadays.. just trying to avoid it because of the weather that has been here lately


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 25 2005, 12:53 AM~4272693
> *yeah bro... cant wait for Spring to show up.. im not driving the TC much nowadays.. just trying to avoid it because of the weather that has been here lately
> *


ya no kidding. i hate snow..


----------



## Sonu

:biggrin:  ttt


----------



## Big E

Wuts up guys? :wave:


----------



## Sonu

:thumbsup: :wave: Supp Elliot


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 27 2005, 08:34 PM~4287611
> *:thumbsup:  :wave: Supp Elliot
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Big E

Sif & Jeff you guys hiding? :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

NO MAN JUST VERY BUSY AT THE SHOP U SHOUD STOP BY GIVE ONE OF US A CALL WELL BE THERE 2 NIGHT


----------



## juiceman

:wave:


----------



## Sonu

:biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 28 2005, 04:21 PM~4292734
> *NO MAN JUST VERY BUSY AT THE SHOP U SHOUD STOP BY GIVE ONE OF US A CALL WELL BE THERE 2 NIGHT
> *


maybe homie..one day this week for sure. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

Long time no see bro we gotta chill still


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 30 2005, 10:04 AM~4305788
> * Long time no see bro we gotta chill still
> *


Sure homie..jus let me know when your down.. :thumbsup: 

I wanna roll over to the shop to see whats up with jeff & Sif.. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## whatitdocus

wad up sif jermaine from the club how have u been doing


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Nov 30 2005, 09:33 AM~4305942
> *Sure homie..jus let me know when your down.. :thumbsup:
> 
> I wanna roll over to the shop to see whats up with jeff & Sif.. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Alrighty no problem.. just hit me up on my cell u got my # safe still


----------



## 2low

more like Switches and BIG Thangs. home of the hupdown shoque. were else you gonna find that? :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

i want updown shucks in my TAXI! :biggrin: u know what me talk about?!? me englis no good.. but i want cool u know!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 5 2005, 12:39 AM~4337737
> *i want updown shucks in my TAXI!  :biggrin: u know what me talk about?!? me englis no good.. but i want cool u know!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

Crazy Canadians!


----------



## topless65

did you try gas hopping in an icy parking lot :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

whens that music video supposed to air?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 6 2005, 05:33 AM~4346417
> *whens that music video supposed to air?
> *


i was just searching on that today.. i dont know havent seen sign of it


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 7 2005, 12:26 AM~4353085
> *i was just searching on that today.. i dont know havent seen sign of it
> *


What video? :dunno:


----------



## juiceman

Damn u canadians


----------



## BIG SHAWN79

I love your logo

GOOD LUCK GUYS


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Dec 7 2005, 08:34 AM~4354481
> *What video?  :dunno:
> *


Hip-Hop video which the cars were in by Spex and Trinity


----------



## juiceman

:dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup

I know eh, Jazz? Damn Canadians and their parts cars!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by slammedwagon91_@Dec 7 2005, 02:07 PM~4355349
> *I love your logo
> 
> GOOD LUCK GUYS
> *



Thanks!

This one?



Or this one?



Or both?


----------



## allcoupedup

I see Jazz and Cliff peepin!

Whats up guys??!!


----------



## juiceman

lol, flying bel air !!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 7 2005, 10:45 PM~4361089
> *I know eh, Jazz?  Damn Canadians and their parts cars!
> 
> 
> *


wasnt this car on vol.20? :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 83lincolnboy

right on guys, good to hear that toronto is bringin the lowrider scene out! best of luck with the shop i'll be stoppin by soon


----------



## thehailife

Hey my car's in the new Temperture video with sean paul, not much footage of it , but still cool i think to be in, thanks to striaght westcoasting for pointing it out


----------



## juiceman

hey man nice ride !, the car is near the end of the video 

http://www.mtv2.com/#videoPremiere/1517458


----------



## thehailife

hey juice thanks for the link , i want to see it on tv, to see if you can see the sinfull plaque,


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Dec 8 2005, 12:03 PM~4363960
> *hey man nice ride !, the car is near the end of the video
> 
> http://www.mtv2.com/#videoPremiere/1517458
> *


 :thumbsup: Nice


----------



## juiceman

[attachmentid=379057]


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 7 2005, 11:00 PM~4361239
> *I see Jazz and Cliff peepin!
> 
> Whats up guys??!!
> *



supp sif,yea i was lookin at that spaceship  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn that vid looks badass


----------



## allcoupedup

That video gets you hype! Cars look great in it, Hai!


----------



## Sonu

heyy whatsup asif?! sorry man ive been soo busy lately... going through final exams right now havent seen u guys in a while.. ill come sometime around btw i know where there is a nice Fleetwood coupe silver with silver top.. some Senior guy drives it i saw him driving it in winter too


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 9 2005, 12:22 AM~4369416
> *heyy whatsup asif?! sorry man ive been soo busy lately... going through final exams right now havent seen u guys in a while.. ill come sometime around btw i know where there is a nice Fleetwood coupe silver with silver top.. some Senior guy drives it i saw him driving it in winter too
> *


Wut up sono.sorry i haven't called you back homie,i've been pretty busy..
GoodLuck with your exams homie :thumbsup: 

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Dec 9 2005, 11:57 AM~4371723
> *Wut up sono.sorry i haven't called you back homie,i've been pretty busy..
> GoodLuck with your exams homie :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


Thanks Elliot


----------



## BigDeep

isn't that big Jazz's 63 Impala?? :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=381486]
good stuff boy's...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

yes that is Jaz's Impala over behind those people.


----------



## topless65

its a snowy snowy day in toronto..but keep up the good work Sif and Jeff.


----------



## 84caddy

congrats! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

Wut up Fellas. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## G'dupGbody

ttt


----------



## ENVIUS

:wave:


----------



## Zakir

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 9 2005, 02:22 AM~4369416
> *heyy whatsup asif?! sorry man ive been soo busy lately... going through final exams right now havent seen u guys in a while.. ill come sometime around btw i know where there is a nice Fleetwood coupe silver with silver top.. some Senior guy drives it i saw him driving it in winter too
> *


get that coupe!!!


----------



## ENVIUS

:dunno:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by slamed87lincoln_@Dec 16 2005, 10:27 AM~4418006
> *:dunno:
> *


Whats wrong?


----------



## ENVIUS

haha nothin lol


----------



## allcoupedup

Damn, slammed is a busy guy, responded to every topic!


----------



## ENVIUS

lol just really bored


----------



## Sonu

Whatsup Asif.. hows shop comin? whatsup with the hip-hop video shoot any hear from it


----------



## ENVIUS

haha cleaned the house and im still bored :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

any one want something pinstriped? tool boxes? air cleaners? etc. need stuff to practice on. :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

:dunno:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 16 2005, 05:58 PM~4420637
> *any one want something pinstriped? tool boxes? air cleaners? etc. need stuff to practice on.  :biggrin:
> *


hey nate if ur good enough i might have u do the monte next summer


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 16 2005, 04:58 PM~4420637
> *any one want something pinstriped? tool boxes? air cleaners? etc. need stuff to practice on.  :biggrin:
> *


PRACTICE!! i'm surprised People arn't lined up to get there rides done by you homie..

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

pratice makes perfect...atleast thats what they say..lol


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Dec 16 2005, 08:37 PM~4422144
> *PRACTICE!! i'm surprised People arn't lined up to get there rides done by you homie..
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


well bring some stuff by for me then :biggrin: ill give you a great price


----------



## juiceman

:wave:


----------



## rollinniagara

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=225825


----------



## Sonu

Whats wrong bro :0 ? :dunno: lilred2door


----------



## 2low

if jimmy sells that stuff he could buy a house!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 18 2005, 02:47 PM~4430971
> *if jimmy sells that stuff he could buy a house!
> *


got ne pics of ur pinstriping?


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 17 2005, 01:49 AM~4423437
> *well bring some stuff by for me then :biggrin: ill give you a great price
> *



F the pinstriping. Bring back the animated adventures of 2low to offtopic. :0


----------



## 2low

hmmmm maybe i should bill, maybe i should..... ill get some pinstripe pics for you guys real soon


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## Sonu

Seen Seeen


----------



## Big E

:0 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Sonu

Elliottt :wave: Caddylackinn


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Dec 19 2005, 06:11 PM~4438914
> *Elliottt :wave: Caddylackinn
> *


Wut up Sonu..gonna call you tomorrow homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## different

:0


----------



## SIN187

Merry fuck'n Christmas everybody ...... :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Marry Xmas


----------



## G'dupGbody

those some nice lookin a-arms whos are they


----------



## switches and thangs

Those are on a certain Cadillac.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 25 2005, 07:50 PM~4481469
> *those some nice lookin a-arms whos are they
> *


Steves? :dunno:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Dec 26 2005, 03:59 AM~4483591
> *Steves?  :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 25 2005, 09:50 PM~4481469
> *those some nice lookin a-arms whos are they
> *



the whiteboy has got welding skills. Just playing jeff. But Ill have a lot more pics posted of my setup done at switches and thangs and my 90 conversion in about a month in my build-up post. look out for that.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 26 2005, 08:53 AM~4484373
> *the whiteboy has got welding skills. Just playing jeff. But Ill have a lot more pics posted of my setup done at switches and thangs and my 90 conversion in about a month in my build-up post. look out for that.
> *



Damn, that's real nice man... Can't wait to see that build up...


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 26 2005, 11:03 AM~4484420
> *Damn, that's real nice man... Can't wait to see that build up...
> *



 thanks homie


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 26 2005, 09:53 AM~4484373
> *the whiteboy has got welding skills. Just playing jeff. But Ill have a lot more pics posted of my setup done at switches and thangs and my 90 conversion in about a month in my build-up post. look out for that.
> *


damn everybodys getin 90 conversions for the 06 :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 26 2005, 08:36 PM~4488126
> *damn everybodys getin 90 conversions for the 06 :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu




----------



## lawanna

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 26 2005, 06:53 AM~4484373
> *the whiteboy has got welding skills. Just playing jeff. But Ill have a lot more pics posted of my setup done at switches and thangs and my 90 conversion in about a month in my build-up post. look out for that.
> *



:0 You bastard!!!!! I guess the race is on!!  Steve out of the gates with a huge lead. Fuck it you win :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey D'Arela. At least you'll have an extra set of hands to help you with the Caddy.


----------



## oldschoolpimp

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 26 2005, 07:53 AM~4484373
> *the whiteboy has got welding skills. Just playing jeff. But Ill have a lot more pics posted of my setup done at switches and thangs and my 90 conversion in about a month in my build-up post. look out for that.
> *




i dont see any welds? i just see them grinded down and smoothed out.

. they could have been ass for all we know. :uh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by oldschoolpimp_@Dec 30 2005, 02:59 AM~4513561
> *i dont see any welds? i just see them grinded down and smoothed out.
> 
> . they could have been ass for all we know. :uh:
> *


He was jus making a statememt about his welding skillz in general..had nothing to do with the pic homeboy.. :thumbsup:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by oldschoolpimp_@Dec 30 2005, 01:59 AM~4513561
> *i dont see any welds? i just see them grinded down and smoothed out.
> 
> . they could have been ass for all we know. :uh:
> *



YO jeff does some good work man trust it  hes not the best at CALLING PEEPS BACK (hint hint) if you out there jeff.........but the work is top shelf! :biggrin:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Dec 30 2005, 10:48 AM~4514153
> *He was jus making a statememt about his welding skillz in general..had nothing to do with the pic homeboy.. :thumbsup:
> *


good looking out elliot :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 30 2005, 01:46 PM~4516099
> *good looking out elliot  :thumbsup:
> *


No Prob homie :thumbsup:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Dec 29 2005, 09:38 PM~4510194
> *:0 You bastard!!!!! I guess the race is on!!   Steve out of the gates with a huge lead. Fuck it you win  :biggrin:
> *



Well if you wanna get technical, your already ahead with the fleetwood :0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by oldschoolpimp_@Dec 30 2005, 04:59 AM~4513561
> *i dont see any welds? i just see them grinded down and smoothed out.
> 
> . they could have been ass for all we know. :uh:
> *


if they would have been ass, than they wouldn't been able to be ground down, they would be filled with holes and "gas bubbles".

true, you don't know how "thin" they became after grinding,but thats not a call you can make based on a picture.


----------



## lawanna

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 29 2005, 09:11 PM~4512292
> *Hey D'Arela.  At least you'll have an extra set of hands to help you with the Caddy.
> *


Really small hands :biggrin:


----------



## lawanna

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 30 2005, 11:49 AM~4516126
> *Well if you wanna get technical, your already ahead with the fleetwood  :0
> *


If you want to trade just say the word


----------



## allcoupedup

From everyone at Switches and Thangs, we'd like to wish everyone a safe and happy new year!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 31 2005, 11:15 AM~4520876
> * From everyone at Switches and Thangs, we'd like to wish everyone a safe and happy new year!
> *


You To Sif&Jeff.. :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

to all :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 31 2005, 11:15 AM~4520876
> * From everyone at Switches and Thangs, we'd like to wish everyone a safe and happy new year!
> *


Same to you Asif and your family and car club...


----------



## Sonu

Happy New Years guyz uffin:


----------



## 84Dippin

Happy New Years everyone!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

You too, guys. Hope everyone enjoys this year as much as Jeff and I enjoyed 2005. We met a lot of great people and so many people have shown us love since day one, especially our boys Jae, Steve and Sonu.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 3 2006, 04:14 PM~4541187
> *You too, guys.  Hope everyone enjoys this year as much as Jeff and I enjoyed 2005.  We met a lot of great people and so many people have shown us love since day one, especially our boys Jae, Steve and Sonu.
> *


Wut up Sif? :wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 3 2006, 03:14 PM~4541187
> *You too, guys.  Hope everyone enjoys this year as much as Jeff and I enjoyed 2005.  We met a lot of great people and so many people have shown us love since day one, especially our boys Jae, Steve and Sonu.
> *


no thanks to nate? i thought he helps u guys out down there? :dunno:


----------



## juiceman

sif has forgotten some of his friends  :twak:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Dec 26 2005, 07:36 PM~4488126
> *damn everybodys getin 90 conversions for the 06 :0
> *


can I play?

Guess we'll have to line em up and see whos has the most "90's Parts" to it


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 4 2006, 08:47 PM~4549873
> *can I play?
> 
> Guess we'll have to line em up and see whos has the most "90's Parts" to it
> *


got any progress pics of your coupe yet or is everyone gonna have to wait until its out


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN+Jan 4 2006, 07:09 PM~4548913-->
> 
> 
> 
> no thanks to nate? i thought he helps u guys out down there? :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I think Nate thinks he helps us out a lot down there.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-juiceman_@Jan 4 2006, 09:39 PM~4549815
> *sif has forgotten some of his friends    :twak:
> *



Didn't forget about you Jazz, just forgot what you look like, with your Florida ass!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 4 2006, 11:19 PM~4550434
> *got any progress pics of your coupe yet or is everyone gonna have to wait until its out
> *


spy pics of the coupe.... all i have to say is when this thing rollz out it will be " a bad mother fucker" ... thats just my opinion though o and a direct quote from Jer...lol


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 4 2006, 11:01 PM~4550634
> *spy pics of the coupe....  all i have to say is when this thing rollz out it will be " a bad mother fucker" ... thats just my opinion though o and a direct quote from Jer...lol
> *


any hints to tell us what level its on like painted frame? :dunno:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 5 2006, 12:51 AM~4551943
> *any hints to tell us what level its on like painted frame? :dunno:
> *


How about the highest level of a 90's conversion you can do  


if that makes sense :dunno:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 5 2006, 12:11 PM~4553845
> *How about the highest level of a 90's conversion you can do
> if that makes sense  :dunno:
> *


Yup that makes sense.. :thumbsup: 
My guess is it gonna be you homie. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

And in second.. ME!!! Hopefully


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 5 2006, 11:21 AM~4553899
> *And in second.. ME!!! Hopefully
> *


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 4 2006, 09:58 PM~4550621
> *No I think Nate thinks he helps us out a lot down there.
> *


well, atleast now i know what i was thinking, im pulling a jea.see you when i got money :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 5 2006, 05:34 PM~4555351
> *
> *



hummmm.....


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 5 2006, 06:49 PM~4556825
> *hummmm.....
> *


ladies stop flirting :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Looking through some pics from the summer. Found one of the control arm just after being welded. As you can see, professional welding.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 5 2006, 11:02 PM~4558436
> *Looking through some pics from the summer.  Found one of the control arm just after being welded.  As you can see, professional welding.
> 
> *


that depends on ur definition of professional  its a little sloppy but not bad


----------



## allcoupedup

And then there is some other stuff.


----------



## Sonu

Looking tight still  :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

187 are u going 2 speedorama


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 6 2006, 09:46 PM~4564994
> *187 are u going 2 speedorama
> *


my car is in pieces right now, prepping 4 chrome :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

TTT for winter lows!


----------



## 2low

damn straight. so yea is anyone def. gonna go to any of the febuary shows?


----------



## Sonu




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 9 2006, 01:43 AM~4576622
> *damn straight. so yea is anyone def. gonna go to any of the febuary shows?
> *


The only show i'm going to is Autoramma in detroit.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 6 2006, 02:25 PM~4561374
> *And then there is some other stuff.
> 
> 
> *


whos all this for?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 8 2006, 09:16 PM~4575723
> *TTT for winter lows!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zakir

what up switches crew?
i'm friggin tired.


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 9 2006, 05:37 AM~4577707
> *whos all this for?
> *


Noobady Knows...........................


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 12 2006, 08:51 PM~4606520
> *Noobady Knows...........................
> *


 :0 ..Top Secret? :scrutinize:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 12 2006, 09:51 PM~4606520
> *Noobady Knows...........................
> *


are they for a grand prix i heard about? :dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Zakir+Jan 12 2006, 03:24 AM~4600359-->
> 
> 
> 
> what up switches crew?
> i'm friggin tired.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Scarbro?
> Get some rest, I know you wanna do your Coupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2006, 10:51 PM~4606520
> *Noobady Knows...........................
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81'Coupe [email protected] 12 2006, 11:02 PM~4606617
> *:0 ..Top Secret?  :scrutinize:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-G'dupGbody_@Jan 12 2006, 11:08 PM~4606660
> *are they for a grand prix i heard about? :dunno:
> *



Its no secret. Its just too bad the car wasn't really seen in 2005, hopefully it'll be around for every cruise in 2006.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 12 2006, 11:42 PM~4607933
> *Its no secret.  Its just too bad the car wasn't really seen in 2005, hopefully it'll be around for every cruise in 2006.
> *


:biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Wut up Sif? :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

What up, big E? Just here tryin to get some rest, looks like a busy weekend ahead. Tryin to finish up some Impala parts for a customer and get a Lincoln outta the shop.


----------



## billy nugz

Whens a good time to call ? Ive tryed both #'s and all I get is a machine.


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 13 2006, 04:41 PM~4612565
> *Whens a good time to call ? Ive tryed both #'s and all I get is a machine.
> *


call them after 5 or 6 if not just leave a message. im sure they'll get back at u.


----------



## baggedgeo91

yeh toronto yeh


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by baggedgeo91_@Jan 13 2006, 04:04 PM~4612745
> *yeh toronto yeh
> *


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 13 2006, 07:32 AM~4609469
> *What up, big E?  Just here tryin to get some rest, looks like a busy weekend ahead.  Tryin to finish up some Impala parts for a customer and get a Lincoln outta the shop.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Keep Up The Good Work Sif..


----------



## juiceman

:wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jan 13 2006, 05:05 PM~4613136
> *:wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## 2low

:wave:


----------



## Sonu




----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 13 2006, 05:41 PM~4612565
> *Whens a good time to call ? Ive tryed both #'s and all I get is a machine.
> *



Yeah, our phones are always on, but we are not always available. Leave a message and we'll call you back.


----------



## billy nugz

Can you guys do some work to my tranny ?


----------



## allcoupedup

What kinda work do you need?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

whats goin on in here, jeff asif and nate rnt true playaz ne more? kustomimage was right! switches & thangs is seperating like quebec! (just fuckin around dave  )


----------



## allcoupedup

Why you say that man?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

maybe cuz under ur screen name none of u have club affiliation :dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup

Nah, man. You got it wrong, I think you take things a lil to seriously here on LIL. We even had a meeting today at the shop. Things are going real well with the club nowadays.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 15 2006, 07:10 PM~4628096
> *Nah, man.  You got it wrong, I think you take things a lil to seriously here on LIL.  We even had a meeting today at the shop.  Things are going real well with the club nowadays.
> *


not taking nothing too seriously, but i figured if u have pride and unity in your club your would wanna rep to the fullest no? :dunno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 15 2006, 06:10 PM~4627174
> *whats goin on in here, jeff asif and nate rnt true playaz ne more? kustomimage was right! switches & thangs is seperating like quebec! (just fuckin around dave  )
> *


Hahaha...Quebec will never separate...Well if it does, these separatists will have to fight me and thousands other french Canadians that don't want this bullshit to happen...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Hey Asif, keep up the good work bro...It's nice to see your shop still running and making it happen for some riders down there...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 15 2006, 11:02 PM~4628559
> *Hey Asif, keep up the good work bro...It's nice to see your shop still running and making it happen for some riders down there...
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: keep up the good work Asif and the crew


----------



## Sonu

Switches N Thangz :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 15 2006, 10:56 PM~4628482
> *not taking nothing too seriously, but i figured if u have pride and unity in your club your would wanna rep to the fullest no? :dunno:
> *


Yeah, but I can think of better ways to rep for the club. :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy+Jan 15 2006, 11:02 PM~4628559-->
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Asif, keep up the good work bro...It's nice to see your shop still running and making it happen for some riders down there...
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2006, 11:04 PM~4628588
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: keep up the good work Asif and the crew
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutcutty_@Jan 15 2006, 11:57 PM~4629134
> * Switches N Thangz :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks guys! We really want to continue our good fortune into 2006. Thanks for the support.


----------



## billy nugz

Yo big ups ! thanks for comming up you guys Hopefully i will see you guys this weekend ! Check the PM


----------



## allcoupedup

For sure man, thanks for having us over. Peace, Nugz


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 15 2006, 07:10 PM~4627174
> *whats goin on in here, jeff asif and nate rnt true playaz ne more? kustomimage was right! switches & thangs is seperating like quebec! (just fuckin around dave  )
> *


 :dunno: i meant the topic was gettin so big back then and no one was in ontario riders topic....get it ...."serperating" like french land :happysad: :scrutinize:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 17 2006, 05:21 PM~4643313
> *:dunno:  i meant the topic was gettin so big back then and no one was in ontario riders topic....get it ...."serperating" like french land :happysad:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

SWITCHES AND THANGS


----------



## Big E

TTT for the Switches&Thangs Boyz


----------



## Sonu

TTT


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 17 2006, 07:23 PM~4643330
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 16 2006, 04:56 AM~4628482
> *not taking nothing too seriously, but i figured if u have pride and unity in your club your would wanna rep to the fullest no? :dunno:
> *


Yeah but on the same note...things change when you have a shop. You gotta keep the two separate (like Ontario and France next door) otherwise your club gets associated with your shop.
Opens up a WHOLE new can o'worms - like if your shop messes up or turns out shawdy work, then it brings your club down. And if your club isn't up to par, it brings your shop down. And if the two are associated, then it turns into a 'club shop only', and people think that if they're NOT in that club, then they can't get work done at that shop....like a hoe who's scared to get 'knocked' by another pimp, so she stay away from rival pimps, you know.

Besides - would you want some knock off to be in 'All That' just cuz he hustled up a few G's to slap a setup in a car?! 
feel me?


----------



## lolow

:uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

Wut up Sif&Jeff? :wave:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 18 2006, 06:26 AM~4647796
> *Yeah but on the same note...things change when you have a shop.  You gotta keep the two separate (like Ontario and France next door) otherwise your club gets associated with your shop.
> Opens up a WHOLE new can o'worms - like if your shop messes up or turns out shawdy work, then it brings your club down.  And if your club isn't up to par, it brings your shop down.  And if the two are associated, then it turns into a 'club shop only', and people think that if they're NOT in that club, then they can't get work done at that shop....like a hoe who's scared to get 'knocked' by another pimp, so she stay away from rival pimps, you know.Besides - would you want some knock off to be in 'All That' just cuz he hustled up a few G's to slap a setup in a car?!
> feel me?
> *


y didint u say so! :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 19 2006, 01:08 AM~4651809
> *y didint u say so! :biggrin:
> *



HA HA HA HA

I KNEW that out of ALL the shit I wrote, you'd understand THAT ONE PHRASE!!!! LOL LOL


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 18 2006, 09:26 AM~4647796
> *Yeah but on the same note...things change when you have a shop.  You gotta keep the two separate (like Ontario and France next door) otherwise your club gets associated with your shop.
> Opens up a WHOLE new can o'worms - like if your shop messes up or turns out shawdy work, then it brings your club down.  And if your club isn't up to par, it brings your shop down.  And if the two are associated, then it turns into a 'club shop only', and people think that if they're NOT in that club, then they can't get work done at that shop....like a hoe who's scared to get 'knocked' by another pimp, so she stay away from rival pimps, you know.
> 
> Besides - would you want some knock off to be in 'All That' just cuz he hustled up a few G's to slap a setup in a car?!
> feel me?
> *


BG P speakin da truth.... I knew there was a reason we have him in the club besides the cheap rides to da airport.


----------



## DREEGZ

HAHAHA


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 18 2006, 08:55 PM~4653228
> *BG P speakin da truth.... I knew there was a reason we have him in the club besides the cheap rides to da airport.
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A RAPPER


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 18 2006, 06:57 PM~4653245
> *SOUNDS LIKE A RAPPER
> *


fuck dont get him started again :uh: , last time he was rappin about tow trucks and shit


----------



## DREEGZ

hahahahahahhahaahahhahahahaa


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

too late hes here.... get READY FOR MASTER BG P...MPN!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 18 2006, 07:20 PM~4653362
> *too late hes here.... get READY FOR MASTER BG P...MPN!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

wow it's taken him a bit to post...ya know this gonna be BIG!!!!


Hes gonna lay down sum werds opn all you folk. so sit back and enjoy


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 18 2006, 09:24 PM~4653399
> *wow it's taken him a bit to post...ya know this gonna be BIG!!!!
> Hes gonna lay down sum werds opn all you folk. so sit back and enjoy
> *


yea yea check one two mic check


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

maybe he left his computer on :dunno:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

no he says it's BIG... so just be patiant


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

6 Members: ONE8SEVEN, DRAGGINTOY, phatz, flaked85, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, BG PMPN

weve got an audience :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

LET ME SEE YOUR GRILL BG P !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 19 2006, 03:55 AM~4653228
> *BG P speakin da truth.... I knew there was a reason we have him in the club besides the cheap rides to da airport.
> *


Back then, they didn't want me
Now I'm SMART, they all on me.
(I said) 
Back then, they didn't want me
Now I'm smart, they all on me.

Before I came up in the game 
these hoes they show no LOVE
They used to diss my Honda
And Tahoe cuz it ain't on DUBS

281-330-8-ZEEERO ZEERO-4
that's the number I dialed on my PHONE
and when it ring, 
asked for HI-LOW

they wouldn't holla cuz my dolla'z
wasn't strong ENOUGH
I bet they change they mind 
when they see White Gold come strollin' UP

But we know it don't MATTA
cuz they pockets got FATTA
and all the work I did was WHACK 
cuz the money went to...................................an illegal substance of some sort?


:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 18 2006, 09:37 PM~4653538
> *Back then, they didn't want me
> Now I'm SMART, they all on me.
> (I said)
> Back then, they didn't want me
> Now I'm smart, they all on me.
> 
> Before I came up in the game
> these hoes they show no LOVE
> They used to diss my Honda
> And Tahoe cuz it ain't on DUBS
> 
> 281-330-8-ZEEERO ZEERO-4
> that's the number I dialed on my PHONE
> and when it ring,
> asked for HI-LOW
> 
> they wouldn't holla cuz my dolla'z
> wasn't strong ENOUGH
> I bet they change they mind
> when they see White Gold come strollin' UP
> 
> But we know it don't MATTA
> cuz they pockets got FATTA
> and all the work I did was WHACK
> cuz the money went to...................................an illegal substance of some sort?
> :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 18 2006, 07:37 PM~4653538
> *Back then, they didn't want me
> Now I'm SMART, they all on me.
> (I said)
> Back then, they didn't want me
> Now I'm smart, they all on me.
> 
> Before I came up in the game
> these hoes they show no LOVE
> They used to diss my Honda
> And Tahoe cuz it ain't on DUBS
> 
> 281-330-8-ZEEERO ZEERO-4
> that's the number I dialed on my PHONE
> and when it ring,
> asked for HI-LOW
> 
> they wouldn't holla cuz my dolla'z
> wasn't strong ENOUGH
> I bet they change they mind
> when they see White Gold come strollin' UP
> 
> But we know it don't MATTA
> cuz they pockets got FATTA
> and all the work I did was WHACK
> cuz the money went to...................................an illegal substance of some sort?
> :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 18 2006, 09:26 AM~4647796
> *Yeah but on the same note...things change when you have a shop.  You gotta keep the two separate (like Ontario and France next door) otherwise your club gets associated with your shop.
> Opens up a WHOLE new can o'worms - like if your shop messes up or turns out shawdy work, then it brings your club down.  And if your club isn't up to par, it brings your shop down.  And if the two are associated, then it turns into a 'club shop only', and people think that if they're NOT in that club, then they can't get work done at that shop....like a hoe who's scared to get 'knocked' by another pimp, so she stay away from rival pimps, you know.
> 
> Besides - would you want some knock off to be in 'All That' just cuz he hustled up a few G's to slap a setup in a car?!
> feel me?
> *


Guilty or innocent by association I guess. Right now, we're getting close to our one year. All I really want to do is have fun with this shit for as a long as I can. I love it waaaaay to much to stop at this point.


----------



## allcoupedup

Couple cars in the shop.

:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

BRAND NEW control arms getting some slight improvements.


----------



## DREEGZ

nice job on the control arms!


----------



## billy nugz

Hey yo. When can you guys fuck with my ride ? Oh and the front end droped real slow over like 3 days its to the ground now. Back end droped a bit but not much. If you guys are still down to show me a thing or to on the weekend Im all over that. 

let me know.


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 19 2006, 09:51 AM~4656774
> *Hey yo. When can you guys fuck with my ride ? Oh and the front end droped real slow over like 3 days its to the ground now. Back end droped a bit but not much. If you guys are still down to show me a thing or to on the weekend Im all over that.
> 
> let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*the front end droped real slow over like 3 days its to the ground now. Back end droped a bit but not much*
I'll take CHECK VALVES for $200 BOB.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by KustomImage+Jan 19 2006, 09:55 AM~4656582-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice job on the control arms!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks man! Glad to see you getting back into the swang of things.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Volv_lo_@Jan 19 2006, 11:50 AM~4656974
> *the front end droped real slow over like 3 days its to the ground now. Back end droped a bit but not much
> I'll take CHECK VALVES for $200 BOB..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Yup, if you ain't got no puddles on the ground below your cylinders or in your trunk then its either your dumps or check valves. And we're down for this weekend sometime, give us a call.


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin: 4 the crew :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Jan 15 2006, 09:59 PM~4628521
> *Hahaha...Quebec will never separate...Well if it does, these separatists will have to fight me and thousands other french Canadians that don't want this bullshit to happen...
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: 

can't stand Martin anymore...but he said some shit that rings true - "the French built Canada in the beginning - why would they want to give up on something they worked so hard to create?"


----------



## westsidehydros

Hola Jose... buenos dias!!! Como esta ustedes? muy buen !


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 22 2006, 04:06 PM~4680870
> *Hola Jose...  buenos dias!!!  Como esta ustedes?  muy buen !
> *


quattro cervesa por favor  :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

ttt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 22 2006, 02:17 PM~4680628
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> 
> can't stand Martin anymore...but he said some shit that rings true - "the French built Canada in the beginning - why would they want to give up on something they worked so hard to create?"
> *


You're right about this Joe...Martin sucks and his crooked friends have to go...I did learn english when I was 18 when I went to live in Cali for a little less than 2 years...Only then I began to understand the bullshit french separatists were feeding us up here...Fuck all that, my ancestors were born Candians and they died Canadians...It will be the same for me...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 22 2006, 03:06 PM~4680870
> *Hola Jose...  buenos dias!!!  Como esta ustedes?  muy buen !
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

All the election talk, GET YOUR ASSES OUT THERE TOMORROW AND VOTE!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 22 2006, 11:30 PM~4684164
> *All the election talk, GET YOUR ASSES OUT THERE TOMORROW AND VOTE!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: Todays the Day..


----------



## 84caddy

I strategically voted PC to keep the NDP from ruining the Liberals' chances  

"they were hopping cars
in our streets
in Canada
...we're not making this up"


----------



## billy nugz

Man I really hope you guys dont vote PC. We dont really need a bush poster boy in canada. "Better the devil you know then the devil you dont" VOTE LIBERAL.


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 23 2006, 04:10 PM~4687707
> *Man I really hope you guys dont vote PC. We dont really need a bush poster boy in canada. "Better the devil you know then the devil you dont" VOTE LIBERAL.
> *


 :uh: damn - even if I was the most left wing US hatin tree huggin gay marriage lovin gun hatin liberal...I would NEVER admit it in public...just go vote quietly and wait a few years - they'll be back to rackateer more of our hard earned $$$ soon


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 23 2006, 06:31 PM~4688179
> *:uh:  damn - even if I was the most left wing US hatin tree huggin gay marriage lovin gun hatin liberal...I would NEVER admit it in public...just go vote quietly and wait a few years - they'll be back to rackateer more of our hard earned $$$ soon
> *



your not left wing your Joe Wing !!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 23 2006, 06:08 PM~4688401
> *your not left wing your Joe Wing !!
> *


nah - actually I play center, shoot left, vote right


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 23 2006, 05:31 PM~4688179
> *:uh:  damn - even if I was the most left wing US hatin tree huggin gay marriage lovin gun hatin liberal...I would NEVER admit it in public...just go vote quietly and wait a few years - they'll be back to rackateer more of our hard earned $$$ soon
> *


WOW just picking the lesser of 2 evils man. I usually vote green party but I voted liberal just to keep "Rickys" cosine out of office. 

I will just agree to dissagree with you bro.

Funny article
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/Art...tional/National


----------



## 84caddy

lesser of 2 evils? w/o gettin into all the scandals, rackateering, bribery...

Canada's become an embarrasment...we brag about being to be a leader in environment, yet we're far behind the anti-Kyoto US on every level

...we're supposed to have the health care system the world once envied...now its a joke - we spend less per capita than the "supposed" worst health care system in the world (US)...been near a hospital lately? its a joke...its so bad that our Prime Minister uses PRIVATE health care - but we're not allowed to - its unpatriotic

...we brag about being the world's peace keepers...yet our military is so underfunded we have to hitch rides with the Russians and US to get anywhere in the world at the cost of millions/ride...and when we get there they have to use their own $$ to buy flack jackets from the local militias...drive non-armored G's...use out dated equipment, etc etc 

what the fuck happened to us? 

I could go on and on...but lets just agree to disagree


----------



## billy nugz

Your right my friend. Regardless of whos in power (congradulations by the way) they need to step it up.


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 24 2006, 01:33 PM~4693920
> *Your right my friend. Regardless of whos in power (congradulations by the way) they need to step it up.
> *


fuck ya..now I agree to agree with you :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 24 2006, 02:43 PM~4694002
> *fuck ya..now I agree to agree with you  :biggrin:
> *


fuck all this political talk... it dont matter who you vote for we ALL get fucked in the end....lol...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 25 2006, 06:15 PM~4704810
> *fuck all this political talk... it dont matter who you vote for we ALL get fucked in the end....lol...
> *


wow, i couldnt of said it better myself


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

the time has come to post some pics of the big body that i bought from Jeff, i know some people have been askin around about whats goin on with it and i have a few questions for Jeff ... this car was runnin a 16 battery and 4 pump set up and since im not goin to be runnin that set up i want to get the car to be mine and not something SWITCHES & THANGS built , i cut out the huge rack from the trunk and in doin so i came across a few hurdles and this is where my question for Jeff comes in... i cut out the rack and on the right rear piece of 2x2 tubing that is welded to the frame for the rack there is a small square piece of Checker plate just sitin there chillin with only one weld on it...my question for Jeff is this.. when you built this did you drop that piece of checker plate down the huge hole through the body(trunk pan) for the the rack legs by accedent and instead of reachin in and pickin it up did you just think "ah hell i'll just throw some weld on it so it dont fall off the frame and hit the floor"?? because i have been all over the car and there is no real use for that piece of steel being there... (i have attached a pic of what im talkin about...) and the second question is since when do people put in a huge bridge from rear tower to rear tower.. ive put alot of these things in trucks but never in a car.. and this is another hurdle i have to over come and i have to make a notch cover for the thing and then patch the inner wheel wells so the trunk is sealed off from the outside.. i will post a pic of the rear Bridge real soon...to show people what im talkin about..another question for Jeff is do you put in these big ugly dumb bridges in all the cars you guys build?..


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 08:59 AM~4708286
> *the time has come to post some pics of the big body that i bought from Jeff, i know some people have been askin around about whats goin on with it and i have a few questions for Jeff ... this car was runnin a 16 battery and 4 pump set up and since im not goin to be runnin that set up  i want to get the car to be mine and not something SWITCHES & THANGS built , i cut out the huge rack from the trunk and in doin so i came across a few hurdles and this is where my question for Jeff comes in... i cut out the rack and on the right rear piece of 2x2 tubing that is welded to the frame for the rack there is a small square piece of Checker plate just sitin there chillin with only one weld on it...my question for Jeff is this.. when you built this did you drop that piece of checker plate down the huge hole through the body(trunk pan) for the the rack legs by accedent and instead of reachin in and pickin it up did you just think "ah hell i'll just throw some weld on it so it dont fall off the frame and hit the floor"?? because i have been all over the car and there is no real use for that piece of steel being there... (i have attached a pic of what im talkin about...) and the second question is since when do people put in a huge bridge from rear tower to rear tower.. ive put alot of these things in trucks but never in a car.. and this is another hurdle i have to over come and i have to make a notch cover for the thing and then patch the inner wheel wells so the trunk is sealed off from the outside.. i will post a pic of the rear Bridge real soon...to show people what im talkin about..another question for Jeff is do you put in these big ugly dumb bridges in all the cars you guys build?..
> *


 :0


----------



## oldschoolpimp

DAMM *****

i THOGUHT ICHIBAHN WAS HACKS. Fuck I dont even think they do that shit! LOL

nice cuts on the floor too they look clean hommie :uh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by oldschoolpimp_@Jan 26 2006, 01:00 PM~4710017
> *DAMM *****
> 
> i THOGUHT ICHIBAHN WAS HACKS. Fuck I dont even think they do that shit! LOL
> 
> nice cuts on the floor too they look clean hommie  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 09:59 AM~4708286
> *the time has come to post some pics of the big body that i bought from Jeff, i know some people have been askin around about whats goin on with it and i have a few questions for Jeff ... this car was runnin a 16 battery and 4 pump set up and since im not goin to be runnin that set up  i want to get the car to be mine and not something SWITCHES & THANGS built , i cut out the huge rack from the trunk and in doin so i came across a few hurdles and this is where my question for Jeff comes in... i cut out the rack and on the right rear piece of 2x2 tubing that is welded to the frame for the rack there is a small square piece of Checker plate just sitin there chillin with only one weld on it...my question for Jeff is this.. when you built this did you drop that piece of checker plate down the huge hole through the body(trunk pan) for the the rack legs by accedent and instead of reachin in and pickin it up did you just think "ah hell i'll just throw some weld on it so it dont fall off the frame and hit the floor"?? because i have been all over the car and there is no real use for that piece of steel being there... (i have attached a pic of what im talkin about...) and the second question is since when do people put in a huge bridge from rear tower to rear tower.. ive put alot of these things in trucks but never in a car.. and this is another hurdle i have to over come and i have to make a notch cover for the thing and then patch the inner wheel wells so the trunk is sealed off from the outside.. i will post a pic of the rear Bridge real soon...to show people what im talkin about..another question for Jeff is do you put in these big ugly dumb bridges in all the cars you guys build?..
> *


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## DREEGZ

got yourself a nice project there .....................................................................


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 02:06 PM~4710731
> *got yourself a nice project there .....................................................................
> *


thats quite the understatement :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: if he does work like that on his own car i could imagine what a customers car would look like :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by oldschoolpimp_@Jan 26 2006, 12:00 PM~4710017
> *DAMM *****
> 
> i THOGUHT ICHIBAHN WAS HACKS. Fuck I dont even think they do that shit! LOL
> 
> nice cuts on the floor too they look clean hommie  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 01:19 PM~4710124
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


umm , what is, was it , ahh fuck it 
good luck with that 
u know where there is a blue one! 
well at least it will keep u busy and out of the cage


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 02:19 PM~4710124
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 03:43 PM~4710988
> *thats quite the understatement  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: if he does work like that on his own car i could imagine what a customers car would look like  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

hm


----------



## 2low

the car was a hopper, why the hate, it was his own car. compare that to the cars theyve put out. sonu's, jea's and steves cars were clean look good and work pretty good too, if i hacked my own car who cares its MY car and if im satisfied. think i would give a shit what people say? fuck no. im not saying he hacked the car. im not saying he didnt. why does it matter any way. egg's apperently cutting it all out 

im on the phone with jeff now he says " i got the car for free, the car was always a peice of shit, and he knew that when he got the car, the metal was free, everything was free except the hydraulics. i wasnt making alot of money and i was young at the time,i built the car 4 years ago. i was learning, and the reason why the holes are so big is becouse the floor was rotten already , the floors are pretty much held together by undercoating tar and newspapers. and the damn thing has a million k on it. it always was a peice of shit and he knew that. and it always will be."


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 06:40 PM~4712228
> *the car was a hopper, why the hate, it was his own car. compare that to the cars theyve put out. sonu's, jea's and steves cars were clean look good and work pretty good too, if i hacked my own car who cares its MY car and if im satisfied. think i would give a shit what people say? fuck no. im not saying he hacked the car. im not saying he didnt. why does it matter any way. egg's apperently cutting it all out
> 
> im on the phone with jeff now he says " i got the car for free, the car was always a peice of shit, and he knew that when he got the car, the metal was free, everything was free except the hydraulics. i wasnt making alot of money and i was young at the time,i built the car 4 years ago. i was learning, and the reason why the holes are so big is becouse the floor was rotten already , the floors are pretty much held together by undercoating tar and newspapers. and the damn thing has a million k on it. it always was a peice of shit and he knew that. and it always will be."
> *


while you got him on the phone ask him bout sonus ride...i really wanna know. :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 06:43 PM~4712249
> *while you got him on the phone ask him bout sonus ride...i really wanna know. :angry:
> *


Damn Elliot, that's the first time I see you upset like that... :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 06:44 PM~4712255
> *Damn Elliot, that's the first time I see you upset like that... :0
> *


sorry homie anybody that know me knows i'm not like this...i'm jus kinda pissed that there walking all over my boy..look out for the little guy you know..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 06:45 PM~4712263
> *sorry homie anybody that know me knows i'm not like this...i'm jus kinda pissed that there walking all over my boy..look out for the little guy you know..
> *


I hear ya bro...


----------



## Big E

Am i gonna get an answer soon nate? :dunno:


----------



## juiceman

:scrutinize:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jan 26 2006, 07:24 PM~4712495
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## 2low

like i said call the guy.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 08:10 PM~4712853
> *like i said call the guy.
> *


i'll let sonu deal with it..i'll go to the shop one day with sonu and we'll talk...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 08:40 PM~4712228
> *the car was a hopper, why the hate, it was his own car. compare that to the cars theyve put out. sonu's, jea's and steves cars were clean look good and work pretty good too, if i hacked my own car who cares its MY car and if im satisfied. think i would give a shit what people say? fuck no. im not saying he hacked the car. im not saying he didnt. why does it matter any way. egg's apperently cutting it all out
> 
> im on the phone with jeff now he says " i got the car for free, the car was always a peice of shit, and he knew that when he got the car, the metal was free, everything was free except the hydraulics. i wasnt making alot of money and i was young at the time,i built the car 4 years ago. i was learning, and the reason why the holes are so big is becouse the floor was rotten already , the floors are pretty much held together by undercoating tar and newspapers. and the damn thing has a million k on it. it always was a peice of shit and he knew that. and it always will be."
> *


i am removeing the battery and pump rack ....and yes this car has been beat... i was simply askin whats up with the piece of checker plate and why the big ugly bridge....as for the holes in the trunk pan for the rack,,, thats the most solid part of the trunk pan... i wasnt tryin to hate but now after talkin to Jeff and the comments that came outa his yap 2nite on the phone its fuckin on..... i see a SHOP CALL REAL SOON... i know im free this weekend... so step up to the plate Jeff....


----------



## 2low

dont shoot the messenger. why do we gotta stir up all this shit before the new show season?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 11:21 PM~4713271
> *dont shoot the messenger. why do we gotta stir up all this shit before the new show season?
> *


talk about the fuckin drama eh ..... im not shootin the messenger nate this has nothing to do with you or Asif or the shop or True Playas... but after talkin to jeff on the phone 2nite at my shop he took this shit to the next level....


----------



## Guest

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: lowlife59, 81'Coupe deville, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, lilred2door, G'dupGbody, allcoupedup


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 26 2006, 09:42 PM~4713353
> *6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: lowlife59, 81'Coupe deville, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, lilred2door, G'dupGbody, allcoupedup
> 
> *


Whats Wrong Jeremy?


----------



## rollinniagara

what up


----------



## rollinniagara

jer what time u rollin trough tomarrow


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 08:44 PM~4713364
> *jer what time u rollin trough tomarrow
> *


noon i think


----------



## rollinniagara

straps will be next to the blue big body in the white house


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 06:05 PM~4711108
> *umm , what is, was it , ahh fuck it
> good luck with that
> u know where there is a blue one!
> well at least it will keep u busy and out of the cage
> *


JIMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!dude with all this fuckin drama this just mite get me put in the cage...LOL...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 08:45 PM~4713372
> *straps will be next to the blue big body in the white house
> *



thank you JIMMY 
:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rollinniagara

so what was said jamie ?
]


----------



## rollinniagara

:thumbsup: so dont be suprised when u see that hunk o


----------



## Guest

9 Members: lowlife59, lilred2door, DRAGGINTOY, KustomImage, 81'Coupe deville, SICBSTRD, G'dupGbody, allcoupedup, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD


:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREEGZ

:cheesy: :wave: :wave: :wave: :guns: :guns:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

:wave: waz sup Jer


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 26 2006, 09:52 PM~4713427
> *9 Members: lowlife59, lilred2door, DRAGGINTOY, KustomImage, 81'Coupe deville, SICBSTRD, G'dupGbody, allcoupedup, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## rollinniagara

i really dont think jaime will do anything he is all talk  
well somebody better hope so anyway :ugh:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 10:54 PM~4713447
> *i really dont think jaime will do anything he is all talk
> well somebody better hope so anyway  :ugh:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## rollinniagara

and he is just a little guy anyway


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 26 2006, 10:52 PM~4713427
> *9 Members: lowlife59, lilred2door, DRAGGINTOY, KustomImage, 81'Coupe deville, SICBSTRD, G'dupGbody, allcoupedup, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


whatup big homie


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

12 Members: LuxuriouSMontreaL, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, G'dupGbody, ONE8SEVEN, guumba, lilred2door, 81delta, 81'Coupe deville, cutcutty, DRAGGINTOY, lowlife59, allcoupedup

:0


----------



## DREEGZ

:cheesy:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 26 2006, 11:52 PM~4713427
> *9 Members: lowlife59, lilred2door, DRAGGINTOY, KustomImage, 81'Coupe deville, SICBSTRD, G'dupGbody, allcoupedup, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


hi there BIG JERM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DREEGZ

JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY JERRY


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 09:41 PM~4713344
> *talk about the fuckin drama eh ..... im not shootin the messenger nate this has nothing to do with you or Asif or the shop or True Playas... but after talkin to jeff on the phone 2nite at my shop he took this shit to the next level....
> *


 bah, cant we all just get along.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

poor poor skinny whip, when u hack cars and fuck loyal customers how the fuck do u expect to run a business? and by the way ur big body was built 2 years ago, and hopper? please no one seen that car leave the ground! stupid motherfucker, no one who installs hydros does it for the money, but i guess ur shitty welding makes u think u can retire off the first customer that comes in there? well i guess u'll find out....


so when is the going out of business sale? :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Whats up guys....looks like it getting busy up in this Beotch


I keep getting this message when i try to post "Server is too busy because the Switches & Thang topic keeps blowin up"


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 26 2006, 11:14 PM~4713575
> *Whats up guys....looks like it getting busy up in this Beotch
> I keep getting this message when i try to post "Server is too busy because the Switches & Thang topic keeps blowin up"
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

[double post


----------



## rollinniagara

so what u are saying is the caddy didnt have a cut coil :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 09:41 PM~4713344
> *talk about the fuckin drama eh ..... im not shootin the messenger nate this has nothing to do with you or Asif or the shop or True Playas... but after talkin to jeff on the phone 2nite at my shop he took this shit to the next level....
> *


 bah, cant we all just get along.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 10:15 PM~4713582
> *bah, cant we all just get along.
> *


as far as i'm concerned it only concerns jeff.... :twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Damn, this is the place to be for LIL drama reading tonight... :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:17 PM~4713592
> *as far as i'm concerned it only concerns jeff.... :twak:
> *


 yea and jeff is my boy. you put in a word for sonu. and im doing the same for jeff


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 27 2006, 12:14 AM~4713575
> *Whats up guys....looks like it getting busy up in this Beotch
> I keep getting this message when i try to post "Server is too busy because the Switches & Thang topic keeps blowin up"
> *


this shit goin off.... im gettin that shit too....


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:19 PM~4713610
> *Damn, this is the place to be for LIL drama reading tonight... :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: You got it dave :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 10:16 PM~4713589
> *bah, cant we all just get along.
> *


easy there rodney king


----------



## DRAGGINTOY




----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 11:20 PM~4713621
> *easy there rodney king
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

13 Members: 81'Coupe deville, ONE8SEVEN, KustomImage, 2low, LuxuriouSMontreaL, lilred2door, G'dupGbody, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, DRAGGINTOY, cutcutty, lowlife59, allcoupedup, switches & thangs
Jeffs got nuttin to say? :dunno:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4713621
> *easy there rodney king
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 10:20 PM~4713621
> *easy there rodney king
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinniagara

well i like skinny pimp 
and i am in fear for him and his life so when anyone sees him 
tell him to make it better !
i know that crazy bastard and he isnt 100% able to control himself 
{jaime} :twak:


----------



## DREEGZ

:cheesy: popcorn anyone?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 26 2006, 10:26 PM~4713655
> *well i like skinny pimp
> and i am in fear for him and his life so when anyone sees him
> tell him to make it better !
> i know that crazy bastard and he isnt 100% able to control himself
> {jaime} :twak:
> *


i don't think he can homie...he dug his hole to far this time


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 10:27 PM~4713657
> *:cheesy: popcorn anyone?
> *


ya i'll take some :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

the anticipation i wonder what will be posted next :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:19 PM~4713610
> *Damn, this is the place to be for LIL drama reading tonight... :0
> *


No Kidding Dave, I'm not even from Canada and I'm all involved in the chismosa reading all this


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 09:29 PM~4713673
> *the anticipation i wonder what will be posted next  :roflmao:
> *


u still gonna get them to turn ur monte into a hopper??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

13 Members: 81'Coupe deville, 2low, lilred2door, G'dupGbody, KustomImage, 81delta, ONE8SEVEN, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, allcoupedup, LuxuriouSMontreaL, DRAGGINTOY, cutcutty, lowlife59
Sif you wanna speak on behalf of jeff since he won't speak?


----------



## DREEGZ

:0


----------



## 2low

cmon nah. my client was intagejated. and flabasterated. i renounce and denounce the alegations


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:21 PM~4713635
> *13 Members: 81'Coupe deville, ONE8SEVEN, KustomImage, 2low, LuxuriouSMontreaL, lilred2door, G'dupGbody, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, DRAGGINTOY, cutcutty, lowlife59, allcoupedup, switches & thangs
> Jeffs got nuttin to say?  :dunno:
> *


That's Jeff on here?????


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Jan 27 2006, 12:26 AM~4713655
> *well i like skinny pimp
> and i am in fear for him and his life so when anyone sees him
> tell him to make it better !
> i know that crazy bastard and he isnt 100% able to control himself
> {jaime} :twak:
> *


hey homie i try


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 11:30 PM~4713680
> *u still gonna get them to turn ur monte into a hopper??? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i got nuthin against them personally but no :ugh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:31 PM~4713690
> *That's Jeff on here?????
> 
> *


ya..switches&Thangs..but he won't talk..


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 11:31 PM~4713684
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:30 PM~4713677
> *No Kidding Dave, I'm not even from Canada and I'm all involved in the chismosa reading all this
> *



Haha Larisa...You come for the reading but you stay for the drama... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:33 PM~4713710
> *Haha Larisa...You come for the reading but you stay for the drama... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Excatly! Plus other than this LayitLow is boring.

Who was making the popcorn?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:34 PM~4713717
> *Excatly! Plus other than this LayitLow is boring.
> 
> Who was making the popcorn?
> *


Kustomimage :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

someones gettin fucked...... dont forget the ky


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:34 PM~4713717
> *Excatly! Plus other than this LayitLow is boring.
> 
> Who was making the popcorn?
> *


I don't know but popcorn and a nice beer would be nice right about now... :0 :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 12:30 AM~4713682
> *13 Members: 81'Coupe deville, 2low, lilred2door, G'dupGbody, KustomImage, 81delta, ONE8SEVEN, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, allcoupedup, LuxuriouSMontreaL, DRAGGINTOY, cutcutty, lowlife59
> Sif you wanna speak on behalf of jeff since he won't speak?
> *



Whats up Elliot, got my message?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 11:36 PM~4713729
> *someones gettin fucked...... dont forget the ky
> *


where the hell are u finding these pics :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 10:36 PM~4713729
> *someones gettin fucked...... dont forget the ky
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 3 2005, 08:37 PM~3538131
> *Wow, I can't beleive our shop is getting called out by a ...... you know what forget it.  I build what I want for myself, (and what the customer wants) and you can build what you want.
> 
> Trust me, our shop builds quality, not quantity.  Full stack of springs (yes you can fit them in) or totally laid out.  Plus we use real hydro equipment.  Going back to one Kustom Images previous quotes, Torontos not swangin anyway.  Not with the shit y'all have been using.
> I mean up until now.
> *


what the fuck ever happend to this??????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 10:36 PM~4713729
> *someones gettin fucked...... dont forget the ky
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm sure nate will buy some for jeff..


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:36 PM~4713735
> *I don't know but popcorn and a nice beer would be nice right about now... :0  :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


yes it would..


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:37 AM~4713748
> *what the fuck ever happend to this??????? :0  :0  :0
> *


Same still holds true.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 09:36 PM~4713729
> *someones gettin fucked...... dont forget the ky
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 26 2006, 10:36 PM~4713737
> *Whats up Elliot, got my message?
> *


 :dunno: na homie..pm it.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 11:38 PM~4713762
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 11:38 PM~4713749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm sure nate will buy some for jeff..
> *


 :0 all this talk about ky and butt fuckin is gettin sick lol LIL is for scrapin lowriders not asses


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:38 PM~4713757
> *yes it would..
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 10:40 PM~4713773
> *:0  all this talk about ky and butt fuckin is gettin sick lol LIL is for scrapin lowriders not asses
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: tru homie..


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh fuckkk hahahahahha a


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 11:40 PM~4713773
> *:0  all this talk about ky and butt fuckin is gettin sick lol LIL is for scrapin lowriders not asses
> *


bringin a whole new meaning to hittin back bumper


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 12:39 AM~4713768
> *:dunno: na homie..pm it.
> *


Called you on your cell man


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 10:42 PM~4713791
> *bringin a whole new meaning to hittin back bumper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:40 PM~4713774
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Is it your turn to buy the beer or mine?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 11:42 PM~4713791
> *bringin a whole new meaning to hittin back bumper
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 26 2006, 10:42 PM~4713795
> *Called you on your cell man
> *


i got a new cell homie..i pm'd it to you months ago..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:42 PM~4713797
> *Is it your turn to buy the beer or mine?
> *


It doesn't matter, let's just get drunk tonight... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:38 PM~4713749
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm sure nate will buy some for jeff..
> *



ha ha ha ... :buttkick:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:44 PM~4713815
> *It doesn't matter, let's just get drunk tonight... :0  :biggrin:
> *


Can i Come? :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 10:42 PM~4713791
> *bringin a whole new meaning to hittin back bumper
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:44 PM~4713815
> *It doesn't matter, let's just get drunk tonight... :0  :biggrin:
> *


probably not drunk, i havent done that since high school. Remember I gotta drive the caddy home


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4713819
> *ha ha ha ... :buttkick:
> *


sorry nate..


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4713821
> *Can i Come?  :0  :0
> *


Sure...the more the merrier


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4713821
> *Can i Come?  :0  :0
> *


You know it Big Elliot... :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:46 PM~4713840
> *Sure...the more the merrier
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4713826
> *probably not drunk, i havent done that since high school. Remember I gotta drive the caddy home
> *


You drive me home then... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:47 PM~4713845
> *You know it Big Elliot... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:47 PM~4713845
> *You know it Big Elliot... :biggrin:
> *


We gotta have a get drunk layitlow fest in Indy


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:48 PM~4713858
> *We gotta have a get drunk layitlow fest in Indy
> *


I sure hope so... :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

so this be were yall mofo be hangin out huh.... :biggrin: :biggrin: 

what up homies


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:48 PM~4713858
> *We gotta have a get drunk layitlow fest in Indy
> *


 :0 :biggrin:  Yup forsure


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:49 PM~4713870
> *:0  :biggrin:   Yup forsure
> *


Your going for sure right? I gotta have you boys cleaning my mirrors, im putting you and dave to work


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 10:49 PM~4713865
> *so this be were yall mofo be hangin out huh.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> what up homies
> *


wut up..


----------



## 2low

hey jo, do some catch up reading you missed all the action?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:49 PM~4713878
> *Your going for sure right? I gotta have you boys cleaning my mirrors, im putting you and dave to work
> *


 :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:49 PM~4713878
> *Your going for sure right? I gotta have you boys cleaning my mirrors, im putting you and dave to work
> *


:dunno: not sure..but i already talked to dave and i'm gonna do everything i can...if i do you know were gonna make the lac look hella clean :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

oh server just went out commercial break


----------



## DREEGZ

:ugh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 10:55 PM~4713938
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

i think it would be a good time to throw this in here.......lol........



*ALL THAT AUTO CUSTOM when u want ur shit hooked up right the first time, or if u want ur hack ass install fixed, hit us up*  


pm me for the phone number :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:51 PM~4713910
> *:dunno: not sure..but i already talked to dave and i'm gonna do everything i can...if i do you know were gonna make the lac look hella clean :thumbsup:
> *


im expecting you to be there... and well i dont like to be disappointed


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 11:55 PM~4713938
> *:ugh:
> *


what the hell lol


----------



## Big E

15 Members: G'dupGbody, 81'Coupe deville, KustomImage, cutcutty, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, 81delta, flyin da coupe, SICBSTRD, ONE8SEVEN, Mario Muro, DRAGGINTOY, LuxuriouSMontreaL, lilred2door, billy nugz, lowcaddy87



DAMN!!! is busy in here..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 09:55 PM~4713938
> *:ugh:
> *


hahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:51 PM~4713910
> *:dunno: not sure..but i already talked to dave and i'm gonna do everything i can...if i do you know were gonna make the lac look hella clean :thumbsup:
> *


right on...


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:56 PM~4713955
> *im expecting you to be there... and well i dont like to be disappointed
> *


   You know i never wanna disappoint you..FRIEND.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:56 PM~4713955
> *im expecting you to be there... and well i dont like to be disappointed
> *


Damn Elliot, you better not disapoint the UCE lady...  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

yo iam too lazy to read the 80 pinche pages on here ,whats goin down nate ? all i read is jeff wont talk ? an sif sayin we gettinn called out?yo i hope nobody messing with tha homies


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 10:57 PM~4713971
> *   You know i never wanna disappoint you..FRIEND.
> *


LOL see what you started dave..

90 days til Indy :biggrin:  - i still have all undercarriage to put back on and still get the car back from paint and interior :uh:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:59 PM~4714000
> *Damn Elliot, you better not disapoint the UCE lady...   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 10:59 PM~4714004
> *yo iam too lazy to read the 80 pinche pages on here ,whats goin down nate ? all i read is jeff wont talk ? an sif sayin we gettinn called out?yo i hope nobody messing with tha  homies
> *


i said this earlier...this only conerns jeff right now...NOT TruePlayaz..


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 10:59 PM~4714000
> *Damn Elliot, you better not disapoint the UCE lady...   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 27 2006, 12:59 AM~4714004
> *yo iam too lazy to read the 80 pinche pages on here ,whats goin down nate ? all i read is jeff wont talk ? an sif sayin we gettinn called out?yo i hope nobody messing with tha  homies
> *



Its all good, this happens every few months.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 10:59 PM~4714004
> *yo iam too lazy to read the 80 pinche pages on here ,whats goin down nate ? all i read is jeff wont talk ? an sif sayin we gettinn called out?yo i hope nobody messing with tha  homies
> *


dont worry in good time um old jedi? :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 26 2006, 10:01 PM~4714034
> *Its all good, this happens every few months.
> *


MAYBE U SHOULD QUIT TRYING TO FUCK UR LOYAL CUSTOMERS AND IT WILL STOP! :uh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 11:02 PM~4714050
> *MAYBE U SHOULD QUIT TRYING TO FUCK UR LOYAL CUSTOMERS AND IT WILL STOP! :uh:
> *


very good idea.. :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Geoff, we haven't screwed over anyone, thats your opinion.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 27 2006, 12:59 AM~4714004
> *yo iam too lazy to read the 80 pinche pages on here ,whats goin down nate ? all i read is jeff wont talk ? an sif sayin we gettinn called out?yo i hope nobody messing with tha  homies
> *


Asif said you guys are gettin called out????? really.... well i stated this b4 and ill fuckin say it again.... this has nothing to do with Asif, Nate or the shop or True Playas... I AM CALLIN OUT JEFF!!!!!! AND I WILL DO A FUCKIN SHOP CALL.... I WILL SQUASH THIS BEEF REAL FUCKIN QUICK.... so ppl better be gettin thier shit straight.....


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:04 PM~4714065
> *Asif said you guys are fettin called out????? really.... well i stated this b4 and ill fuckin say it again.... this has nothing to do with Asif, Nate or the shop or True Playas... I AM CALLIN OUT JEFF!!!!!! AND I WILL DO A FUCKIN SHOP CALL.... I WILL SQUASH THIS BEEF REAL FUCKIN QUICK.... so ppl better be gettin thier shit straight.....
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 81delta

Its funny wat ppl don't know. :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:59 PM~4714009
> *LOL see what you started dave..
> 
> 90 days til Indy  :biggrin:   - i still have all undercarriage to put back on and still get the car back from paint and interior  :uh:
> *


All chrome??? :0


----------



## 2low

see and heres were the confusion comes in

its just a big ball of hate


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 11:06 PM~4714090
> *All chrome??? :0
> *


damn shes a real pimp...


----------



## DREEGZ

moral of the story folks.............dont graffiti cows...they have feeling too.....poor little guy :tears:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 26 2006, 10:03 PM~4714062
> *Geoff, we haven't screwed over anyone, thats your opinion.
> *


hmmmmmmmmm, i dont think so, elliot knows what im talking about, and i think it will be brought to your attention very soon, out of respect for sonu i wont get into it


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 11:06 PM~4714090
> *All chrome??? :0
> *


come on you cant know all my secrets


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
12 Members: ONE8SEVEN, KustomImage, 81delta, 81'Coupe deville, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, lowcaddy87, allcoupedup, 2low, billy nugz, G'dupGbody, *cutcutty*, DRAGGINTOY




wut it do sonu?


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:09 AM~4714137
> *14 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
> 12 Members: ONE8SEVEN, KustomImage, 81delta, 81'Coupe deville, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD, lowcaddy87, allcoupedup, 2low, billy nugz, G'dupGbody, cutcutty, DRAGGINTOY
> wut it do sonu?
> *


wut it doooooooooooo


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 27 2006, 12:04 AM~4714065
> *Asif said you guys are gettin called out????? really.... well i stated this b4 and ill fuckin say it again.... this has nothing to do with Asif, Nate or the shop or True Playas... I AM CALLIN OUT JEFF!!!!!! AND I WILL DO A FUCKIN SHOP CALL.... I WILL SQUASH THIS BEEF REAL FUCKIN QUICK.... so ppl better be gettin thier shit straight.....
> *


it will probly be sumthin like this


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:09 PM~4714130
> *come on you cant know all my secrets
> *


 of course its chrome. its not like you would get them pink dipped?

right? :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 26 2006, 10:05 PM~4714080
> *Its funny wat ppl don't know. :biggrin:
> *


so fill us in


----------



## DREEGZ

all this reading....i think i need some lowrider food


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 11:11 PM~4714169
> *all this reading....i think i need some lowrider food
> *


mmmm spaghetti :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 10:11 PM~4714169
> *all this reading....i think i need some lowrider food
> *


 :0


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 01:08 AM~4714121
> *hmmmmmmmmm, i dont think so, elliot knows what im talking about, and i think it will be brought to your attention very soon, out of respect for sonu i wont get into it
> *


You don't think I talk to Sonu everyday, c'mon man. I know exactly what you and Elliot are talking to him about. But its all good.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 26 2006, 11:15 PM~4714188
> *You don't think I talk to Sonu everyday, c'mon man.  I know exactly what you and Elliot are talking to him about.  But its all good.
> *


so what is it..tell us..


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:13 AM~4714187
> *:0
> *


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 10:11 PM~4714159
> *so fill us in
> *


Actions speak louder then words...all i havta say is....jeff has done some quality work...

and hell sonu's controls arm might have bent but at least springs don't pop out and almost kill celebrities.

no disrespect to anyone...but nobady is perfect either.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 11:10 PM~4714152
> *it will probly be sumthin like this
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 26 2006, 11:13 PM~4714187
> *:0
> *


 damn geoff youll ride anything even a green chicken cheese burrito :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:09 PM~4714130
> *come on you cant know all my secrets
> *


Must be all chrome... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

that burito needs a mural....then send it over to nate to stripe it......just dont send it u know where ahahhahahahahahaha aha ahahhah   :cheesy:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 26 2006, 11:17 PM~4714200
> *Actions speak louder then words...all i havta say is....jeff has done some quality work...
> 
> and hell controls arm might have bent but at least springs don't pop out and almost kill celebrities.
> 
> no disrespect to anyone...but nobady is perfect either.
> *


ya sonus bent but they won't fix it without charging him....THEY FUCKIN BROKE IT!!!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2006, 11:11 PM~4714157
> *of course its chrome. its not like you would get them pink dipped?
> 
> right? :biggrin:
> *


in the states we have a thing called gold too..


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:20 PM~4714227
> *in the states we have a thing called gold too..
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 12:19 AM~4714220
> *that burito needs a mural....then send it over to nate to stripe it......just dont send it u know where ahahhahahahahahaha aha ahahhah      :cheesy:
> *


there might be cheese where theres not supposed to be cheese


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 11:21 PM~4714235
> *there might be cheese where theres not supposed to be cheese
> *


a mural of that taco bell dog


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:20 PM~4714227
> *in the states we have a thing called gold too..
> *


damn you americans...chrome aint good enough nomore :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 11:19 PM~4714224
> *ya sonus bent but they won't fix it without charging him....THEY FUCKIN BROKE IT!!!
> *


how did "they" break it and when. out of curriosety


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 27 2006, 12:21 AM~4714235
> *there might be cheese where theres not supposed to be cheese
> *


and random bits of metal :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:21 PM~4714245
> *damn you americans...chrome aint good enough nomore :wave: :biggrin:
> *


LOL dont get jealous


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 26 2006, 10:17 PM~4714200
> *Actions speak louder then words...all i havta say is....jeff has done some quality work...
> 
> and hell controls arm might have bent but at least springs don't pop out and almost kill celebrities.
> 
> no disrespect to anyone...but nobady is perfect either.
> *


u tellin me u've never broken a balljoint b4? thats part of lowriding, not over charging someone and doing shitty work to top it off :uh:


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 10:20 PM~4714227
> *in the states we have a thing called gold too..
> *


 i like the sound of that....don't worry we have some gold here too


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 27 2006, 12:21 AM~4714245
> *damn you americans...chrome aint good enough nomore :wave: :biggrin:
> *


us canadians are gonna have to go up to the yukon to get some gold and make ourselves some control arms


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:22 PM~4714252
> *LOL dont get jealous
> *


to late


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 27 2006, 01:21 AM~4714245
> *damn you americans...chrome aint good enough nomore :wave: :biggrin:
> *


 Tommy what you saying DAD... man i still can't believe it.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 26 2006, 10:19 PM~4714220
> *that burito needs a mural....then send it over to nate to stripe it......just dont send it u know where ahahhahahahahahaha aha ahahhah      :cheesy:
> *


baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahahahahahahAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:23 PM~4714263
> *Tommy what you saying DAD... man i still can't believe it.
> *


Called "Dayton" , I love that


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:23 PM~4714263
> *Tommy what you saying DAD... man i still can't believe it.
> *


everything is great!!! cept the fleetwood is fucking up again :angry:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:24 PM~4714272
> *Called "Dayton" , I love that
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 81delta

In the conclusion.......becuase of the hup down shock, We hab the broken baal jont and bend control arrm.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 27 2006, 12:41 AM~4714290
> *In the conclusion.......becuase of the hup down shock, We hab the broken baal jont and bend control arrm.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 26 2006, 10:41 PM~4714290
> *In the conclusion.......becuase of the hup down shock, We hab the broken baal jont and bend control arrm.
> *


no control arms bent over here, we do shit the right way  










*ALL THAT AUTO CUSTOM, pm me 4 number*


----------



## 81delta

Vee should stop the jumpin of the caaarrr and make the show caaarrrr only.

then ve have no the fighting for who jump high in the sky, and no broke caarrr. 

then everybady be the happy.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:20 PM~4714227
> *in the states we have a thing called gold too..
> *


 :0


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 27 2006, 12:45 AM~4714305
> *Vee should stop the jumpin of the caaarrr and make the show caaarrrr only.
> 
> then ve have no the fighting for who jump high in the sky, and no broke caarrr.
> 
> then everybady be the happy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SICBSTRD

7 Members: westsidehydros, SICBSTRD, MR.559, LuxuriouSMontreaL, cutcutty, 81delta, flyin da coupe


whats up Pete :wave:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 11:45 PM~4714306
> *:0
> *


i knew you'd love that comment


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:24 PM~4714272
> *Called "Dayton" , I love that
> *


Damn you do know absolutely every single little thing in and about this lowrider world... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 27 2006, 01:38 AM~4714282
> *:biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


Just please promise me ya wont put tape over the light again lol


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 11:47 PM~4714314
> *Damn you do know absolutely every single little thing in and about this lowrider world... :0  :biggrin:
> *


I've known Tom for going on 6 years or something wild like that


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:47 PM~4714315
> *Just please promise me ya wont put tape over the light again lol
> *


haha half the idiot lights dont work anyway :angry:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:46 PM~4714311
> *i knew you'd love that comment
> *



Like I said before, you do know me well... :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:48 PM~4714318
> *I've known Tom for going on 6 years or something wild like that
> *


yea something like that


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 11:49 PM~4714324
> *Like I said before, you do know me well... :biggrin:
> *


True, true


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:48 PM~4714318
> *I've known Tom for going on 6 years or something wild like that
> *


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:49 PM~4714326
> *yea something like that
> *


since the days of Lowrider.com


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 09:50 PM~4714334
> *since the days of Lowrider.com
> *


lets never mention that site again :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:49 PM~4714326
> *yea something like that
> *


So what's going on Tom...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

hey tommy u gettin any sleep yet ....lol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Jan 26 2006, 10:45 PM~4714305
> *Vee should stop the jumpin of the caaarrr and make the show caaarrrr only.
> 
> then ve have no the fighting for who jump high in the sky, and no broke caarrr.
> 
> then everybady be the happy.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 09:51 PM~4714344
> *So what's going on Tom...
> *


just enjoying being a daddy :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:51 PM~4714342
> *lets never mention that site again  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ahhh low-riders,com...been a while since ive been on there...


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 09:51 PM~4714345
> *hey tommy u gettin any sleep yet ....lol
> *


couple hours at a time here and there :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 09:52 PM~4714354
> *ahhh low-riders,com...been a while since ive been on there...
> *


not low-riders.com....lowrider.com :thumbsdown:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

lol hehehe shit i know that routine


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ohhh i remember that site ,shit looked real ghetto....but it ...naww


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:52 PM~4714351
> *just enjoying being a daddy  :biggrin:
> *


Right on brother...


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 09:56 PM~4714381
> *Right on brother...
> *


see the Luxurious boys at scrape :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 11:56 PM~4714381
> *Right on brother...
> *


Go find a nice girl, and have a few dave


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

tips the cup to the dads in here...we aint got no easy job..lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 26 2006, 11:57 PM~4714390
> *see the Luxurious boys at scrape :thumbsup:
> *


You know it bro...We're gonna be there with rides this year...


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 26 2006, 09:58 PM~4714402
> *You know it bro...We're gonna be there with rides this year...
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

DAmn i'm gonna miss it too.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 26 2006, 11:57 PM~4714391
> *Go find a nice girl, and have a few dave
> *


Great idea... :biggrin: 

I don't think so... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

yo we need more shows an cruises


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 26 2006, 11:01 PM~4714420
> *yo we need more shows an cruises
> *


and shop calls and house calls


----------



## SICBSTRD

thats enough whorin for me...gotta get some precious sleep :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

well any body makin a house call to me gonna aint making it to the door..lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Jan 27 2006, 12:02 AM~4714440
> *thats enough whorin for me...gotta get some precious sleep :wave:
> *


Good night Tom...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:01 AM~4714426
> *and shop calls and house calls
> *


 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

all right tommy latr ....u only sleep in shifts ...lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Good night fellas...I'm off to bed...  Thanks for that nice thursday night entertainment...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 12:09 AM~4714498
> *Good night fellas...I'm off to bed...   Thanks for that nice thursday night entertainment...   :biggrin:
> *


Nite homie :wave:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 26 2006, 11:19 PM~4714224
> *ya sonus bent but they won't fix it without charging him....THEY FUCKIN BROKE IT!!!
> *


yea its about that time. got another 9 hours of pain tomorrow :biggrin: 

"gotta get that money mayne"


----------



## Big E

aiight i'm out to..we should do this more often.. :wave: 





















joking sif :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 12:13 AM~4714530
> *aiight i'm out to..we should do this more often.. :wave:
> joking sif  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 12:15 AM~4714538
> *:biggrin:
> *


goodnight Larisa..

My FRIEND :wave:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 12:16 AM~4714547
> *goodnight Larisa..
> 
> My FRIEND :wave:
> *


night...its back to whoring in the Uce topic :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 26 2006, 10:10 PM~4714152
> *it will probly be sumthin like this
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Goddamn Im gone for an hour or two I get in the door and say " I got a 14 hour drive ahead of me in the morning I really should got to bed"

BUT fuck it I log on to lil and see theres like 5 more pages to read.....DAMN!!!!

so i get to reading and see the post about "it will probly be sumthin like this " and i start to laugh out loud to myself knowing it WON'T be like that cause my bro cant lift his fucking leg that high

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ok yall iam gone too ,i need to sleep but aint got no heat :angry:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

any body got a torch i can borrow...brrrrrrr :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT :biggrin: 





I figured this topic needed it


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 3 2006, 03:14 PM~4541187
> *You too, guys.  Hope everyone enjoys this year as much as Jeff and I enjoyed 2005.  We met a lot of great people and so many people have shown us love since day one, especially our boys Jae, Steve and Sonu.
> *


wow, if u treat ur boys like that i'd hate to see how u treat a customer :uh: 






lol sry everyone, had to throw that in there :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

TTT! FOR THE CANADIAN ICHIBAN!!!!!


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 27 2006, 01:23 AM~4714590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Goddamn Im gone for an hour or two I get in the door and say " I got a 14 hour drive ahead of me in the morning I really should got to bed"
> 
> BUT fuck it  I log on to lil and see theres like  5 more pages to read.....DAMN!!!!
> 
> so i get to reading and see the post about "it will probly be sumthin like this " and i start to laugh out loud to myself knowing it WON'T be like that cause my bro cant lift his fucking leg that high
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 27 2006, 12:23 AM~4714590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Goddamn Im gone for an hour or two I get in the door and say " I got a 14 hour drive ahead of me in the morning I really should got to bed"
> 
> BUT fuck it  I log on to lil and see theres like  5 more pages to read.....DAMN!!!!
> 
> so i get to reading and see the post about "it will probly be sumthin like this " and i start to laugh out loud to myself knowing it WON'T be like that cause my bro cant lift his fucking leg that high
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i laughed me ass off at that to.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

matt your a fuckin joker homie..


----------



## topless65

lol....i guess winter just makes everyone depressed..


----------



## topless65

MY 2 CENTS (actually worth a lot more then that, cause i hate wasting my time but people on here don't understand)

YOU GET WANT YOU PAY FOR..BOTTOM LINE..
>ex. you want to get a basic install? EXPECT, ACTUALLY DON'T EVEN EXPECT, KNOW FOR A FACT THINGS WILL BREAK WHEN YOU HOP THE CAR. 
>ex. you pay someone for their time and hard work. THEN SHIT WILL COME OUT CLEAN.
>ex. NO ONE IS GOING TO WORK FOR FREE, BREAK THEIR BACK WHEN SOME COUSTOMERS ARE CHEAP AND DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT YOU CAN'T HOP WITH A BASIC INSTALL. 
>ex. if you want it done right, take it to S&T and expect to pay their employees good money for their time. AND IF YOU TRY AND TALK THEM DOWN ON THE PRICE, OF COURSE THEY'LL DROP IT FOR YOU...BUT REMEMBER THE FIRST LINE 'you get what you pay for' NO ONE IS GOING TO BUST THEIR ASS FOR YOU IF YOUR NOT PAYING THEM WHAT THIER TIME/EFFORTS ARE WORTH..

>THE FOLLOWING ARE EXAMPLES OF GOOD COUSTOMERS WHO PAID AND GOT SHIT DONE PROPER.

SO IF UR ON A CHEAP BUDGET BUT WHAT TO HOP YOUR CAR..GO TO A DIFFERENT SHOP..there is acutally one advertising on this forum and i'm sure they'll work for free :uh:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Jan 27 2006, 02:23 AM~4714590
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Goddamn Im gone for an hour or two I get in the door and say " I got a 14 hour drive ahead of me in the morning I really should got to bed"
> 
> BUT fuck it  I log on to lil and see theres like  5 more pages to read.....DAMN!!!!
> 
> so i get to reading and see the post about "it will probly be sumthin like this " and i start to laugh out loud to myself knowing it WON'T be like that cause my bro cant lift his fucking leg that high
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thats a good one Jer...


----------



## Big E

5 Members: 81'Coupe deville, Volv_lo, juiceman, eyhomes, STRAPED93FLEETWOOD


its only 11:00am and its starting again.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## billy nugz

Just to let all of you know my experience with Switches and Thangs has been more then professional. Jeff and Siff drove out into the middle of no ware to met me and have a look at my car on nothing more then a phone call. They had some great suggestions on what I should do to my system and how to fix some of my problems. Their friendly attitude and overall professionalism was only out done when I went down to their shop and saw some of the work they had done. I look forward to doing future business with them.

Let me know when I can bring my ride in.


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 27 2006, 10:56 AM~4716061
> *MY 2 CENTS (actually worth a lot more then that, cause i hate wasting my time but people on here don't understand)
> 
> YOU GET WANT YOU PAY FOR..BOTTOM LINE..
> >ex. you want to get a basic install? EXPECT, ACTUALLY DON'T EVEN EXPECT, KNOW FOR A FACT THINGS WILL BREAK WHEN YOU HOP THE CAR.
> >ex. you pay someone for their time and hard work. THEN SHIT WILL COME OUT CLEAN.
> >ex. NO ONE IS GOING TO WORK FOR FREE, BREAK THEIR BACK WHEN SOME COUSTOMERS ARE CHEAP AND DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT YOU CAN'T HOP WITH A BASIC INSTALL.
> >ex. if you want it done right, take it to S&T and expect to pay their employees good money for their time. AND IF YOU TRY AND TALK THEM DOWN ON THE PRICE, OF COURSE THEY'LL DROP IT FOR YOU...BUT REMEMBER THE FIRST LINE 'you get what you pay for' NO ONE IS GOING TO BUST THEIR ASS FOR YOU IF YOUR NOT PAYING THEM WHAT THIER TIME/EFFORTS ARE WORTH..
> 
> >THE FOLLOWING ARE EXAMPLES OF GOOD COUSTOMERS WHO PAID AND GOT SHIT DONE PROPER.
> 
> SO IF UR ON A CHEAP BUDGET BUT WHAT TO HOP YOUR CAR..GO TO A DIFFERENT SHOP..there is acutally one advertising on this forum and i'm sure they'll work for free :uh:
> *


but with sonu i thought they were homies? and you always help a homie out :dunno:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 27 2006, 08:09 PM~4716792
> *but with sonu i thought they were homies? and you always help a homie out :dunno:
> *


speaking from experience, homies are homies. But when the shop bills come up...homies ain't around so much!!!

Of course, you gotta help out your crew, your boys, and all that. And me personally, I don't care, whatever it costs, I'm down with it. my club's the same way, we're down for whatever no matter what it is. But SOME people think that they'll help as much as is needed UNTIL it starts to cost them money, then they gotta watch it, or get paid, or whatever. 

bottom line, bills gotta be paid.

But I don't know what this whole Sonu situation is.....someone wanna pm me?!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 27 2006, 12:26 PM~4716879
> *speaking from experience, homies are homies.  But when the shop bills come up...homies ain't around so much!!!
> 
> Of course, you gotta help out your crew, your boys, and all that.  And me personally, I don't care, whatever it costs, I'm down with it.  my club's the same way, we're down for whatever no matter what it is.  But SOME people think that they'll help as much as is needed UNTIL it starts to cost them money, then they gotta watch it, or get paid, or whatever.
> 
> bottom line, bills gotta be paid.
> 
> But I don't know what this whole Sonu situation is.....someone wanna pm me?!
> *


don't even worry about it ali...i talked to sif last night..


----------



## juiceman

:scrutinize:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Jan 27 2006, 12:09 PM~4716792
> *but with sonu i thought they were homies? and you always help a homie out :dunno:
> *


exactly..i know that if i ever had a prob with my install jeremy would either help me over the phone or roll down here to help me..he done it b4..and i'm not RO jeremy is a great business man theres no one else i'd reather go to.sonu is suposed to be TruePlayaz and a friend.you look out for your brothers..


----------



## BG PMPN

BOOOO!!!

and here I was hoping to get some dirty gossip from our LayitLow soap opera "As the wire wheel turns" since all I'm seeing out here is hella rice.......but whatever.

fine

take my fun away.

I'm gonna go back to practicing my FIDDLE so I fit in with the locals. And start saying 'BYE' instead of 'BOY'


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jan 27 2006, 12:53 PM~4717020
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :scrutinize: 


















Wut up Jazz? :wave:


----------



## Big E

Jus for the record i got no beef with you sif you know that...


----------



## juiceman

nm dude, just reading up on the gossip :around:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jan 27 2006, 01:00 PM~4717077
> *nm dude, just reading up on the gossip  :around:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 



hey i think its kinda fun....


----------



## juiceman

That caddy was hacked, cause i helped hacked it,..lol, it was made just to hop, no cruising or nothing. After that i have no clue what happened to it, cause i left toronto for sometime


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jan 27 2006, 01:05 PM~4717126
> *That caddy was hacked, cause i helped hacked it,..lol, it was made just to hop, no cruising or nothing. After that i have no clue  what happened to it, cause i left toronto for sometime
> *


 :0 hacked is an understatement..


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 02:08 PM~4717148
> *:0  hacked is an understatement..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 02:01 AM~4714426
> *and shop calls and house calls
> *


:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 01:11 PM~4717169
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


here we'll bring it back again.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 26 2006, 04:59 PM~4708286
> *the time has come to post some pics of the big body that i bought from Jeff, i know some people have been askin around about whats goin on with it and i have a few questions for Jeff ... this car was runnin a 16 battery and 4 pump set up and since im not goin to be runnin that set up  i want to get the car to be mine and not something SWITCHES & THANGS built , i cut out the huge rack from the trunk and in doin so i came across a few hurdles and this is where my question for Jeff comes in... i cut out the rack and on the right rear piece of 2x2 tubing that is welded to the frame for the rack there is a small square piece of Checker plate just sitin there chillin with only one weld on it...my question for Jeff is this.. when you built this did you drop that piece of checker plate down the huge hole through the body(trunk pan) for the the rack legs by accedent and instead of reachin in and pickin it up did you just think "ah hell i'll just throw some weld on it so it dont fall off the frame and hit the floor"?? because i have been all over the car and there is no real use for that piece of steel being there... (i have attached a pic of what im talkin about...) and the second question is since when do people put in a huge bridge from rear tower to rear tower.. ive put alot of these things in trucks but never in a car.. and this is another hurdle i have to over come and i have to make a notch cover for the thing and then patch the inner wheel wells so the trunk is sealed off from the outside.. i will post a pic of the rear Bridge real soon...to show people what im talkin about..another question for Jeff is do you put in these big ugly dumb bridges in all the cars you guys build?..
> *




All I really care is......
















































dude, how do you get a welding helmet on? Don't it smack up against the switch extension?
Inquiring minds GOT to KNOW!


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 02:14 PM~4717195
> *here we'll bring it back again.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahahahahahaha oh shit that was jokes


----------



## DREEGZ

oh shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=232713&st=100


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 01:30 PM~4717352
> *oh shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=232713&st=100
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 91PurplePeopleEater

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 03:30 PM~4717352
> *oh shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=232713&st=100
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## billy nugz

81 coup deville, you must really know what your doing can I see some of your work ?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 27 2006, 02:07 PM~4717565
> *81 coup deville, you must really know what your doing can I see some of your work ?
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 27 2006, 02:07 PM~4717565
> *81 coup deville, you must really know what your doing can I see some of your work ?
> *


i'm only lookin out for sonu..i have nothin else to say about the rest of Jeffs work..
LowLife does my work homie..


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 27 2006, 03:07 PM~4717565
> *81 coup deville, you must really know what your doing can I see some of your work ?
> *


whats that have to do with it bro?
hes defending his boy ..and thats that, im sure youd do the same.
we all would.
hopefully everything works out for sonu, i feel for him. ive been fucked by shops before (engine work). now im not saying they fucked him or not im just going on what is being said. its fuckin hard this day and age life is expensive, and the last thing you need is being cheated out of your extra money that you put into your hobby. dont you think? that why i dont fuck with shops no more man. i painted and did the body work on my lincoln along with my homey and his brother. so ill try to get most of my shit done backyard boogie. but if i could i know where my shit would be going.  .....


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 02:55 PM~4717809
> *whats that have to do with it bro?
> hes defending his boy ..and thats that, im sure youd do the same.
> we all would.
> hopefully everything works out for sonu, i feel for him. ive been fucked by shops before (engine work). now im not saying they fucked him or not im just going on what is being said. its fuckin hard this day and age life is expensive, and the last thing you need is being cheated out of your extra money that you put into your hobby. dont you think? that why i dont fuck with shops no more man. i painted and did the body work on my lincoln along with my homey and his brother. so ill try to get most of my shit done backyard boogie. but if i could i know where my shit would be going.  .....
> *


good lookin homie.. :thumbsup: 
Appreciate it..


----------



## BG PMPN

hey wait a minute, Has the back seat bin removed from the car? Cuz I don't think there's 4 captains chairs in a big body....and looking through the 'walk through trunk' feature this Big Body's equipped with...I see two captain's chairs...





and hey, maybe he had a 6-disc in the trunk, and wanted to be able to easily change the magazine without stopping. 

Joooo just nevurrr know vith the bouncy bouncy carrrs. I tell you damn right.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 27 2006, 03:26 PM~4717987
> *hey wait a minute, Has the back seat bin removed from the car?  Cuz I don't think there's 4 captains chairs in a big body....and looking through the 'walk through trunk' feature this Big Body's equipped with...I see two captain's chairs...
> and hey, maybe he had a 6-disc in the trunk, and wanted to be able to easily change the magazine without stopping.
> 
> Joooo just nevurrr know vith the bouncy bouncy carrrs. I tell you damn right.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 27 2006, 04:17 PM~4717934
> *good lookin homie.. :thumbsup:
> Appreciate it..
> *


no problem homie


----------



## DREEGZ

what it do 186.9


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 27 2006, 08:56 AM~4716061
> *MY 2 CENTS (actually worth a lot more then that, cause i hate wasting my time but people on here don't understand)
> 
> YOU GET WANT YOU PAY FOR..BOTTOM LINE..
> >ex. you want to get a basic install? EXPECT, ACTUALLY DON'T EVEN EXPECT, KNOW FOR A FACT THINGS WILL BREAK WHEN YOU HOP THE CAR.
> >ex. you pay someone for their time and hard work. THEN SHIT WILL COME OUT CLEAN.
> >ex. NO ONE IS GOING TO WORK FOR FREE, BREAK THEIR BACK WHEN SOME COUSTOMERS ARE CHEAP AND DON'T UNDERSTAND THAT YOU CAN'T HOP WITH A BASIC INSTALL. >ex. if you want it done right, take it to S&T and expect to pay their employees good money for their time. AND IF YOU TRY AND TALK THEM DOWN ON THE PRICE, OF COURSE THEY'LL DROP IT FOR YOU...BUT REMEMBER THE FIRST LINE 'you get what you pay for' NO ONE IS GOING TO BUST THEIR ASS FOR YOU IF YOUR NOT PAYING THEM WHAT THIER TIME/EFFORTS ARE WORTH..
> 
> >THE FOLLOWING ARE EXAMPLES OF GOOD COUSTOMERS WHO PAID AND GOT SHIT DONE PROPER.
> 
> SO IF UR ON A CHEAP BUDGET BUT WHAT TO HOP YOUR CAR..GO TO A DIFFERENT SHOP..there is acutally one advertising on this forum and i'm sure they'll work for free :uh:
> *


SO $5000 ISNT ENUF TO REINFORCE A CAR WITH A 2 PUMP STREET KIT? RU FUCKED?!?!?


----------



## DREEGZ

:0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

I CAN PROUDLY SAY I PAID $5,000 FOR MY INSTALL AND I GOT THE FOLLOWING:

ALL ARCHES REINCORCED

UPPER CONTROL ARMS REINFORCED AND EXTENDED

LOWER CONTROL ARMS REINFORCED

BRIDGE IN THE BACK

8" AND 12" CYLINDERS

ALL MY COILS AND COIL OVER DEEP CUPS

2 PUMPS 8 BATTS

ALL *PROFESSIONALLY INSTALLED* SOMETHING BITCHES&THANGS DONT KNOW HOW TO DO!

OH AND NOT TO MENTION I GOT THE SINGLE PUMP HOPPING TITLE FOR ONTARIO!









AND WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT WHOEVER IS ON THE SWITCH IS LIABLE FOR NE DAMAGE DONE TO THE CAR, WHEN MARIO HOPS MY CAR NE DAMAGE IS COVERED BY HIM OUT OF HIS POCKET, BUT I GUESS THATS THE WRONG WAY TO RUN A BUSINESS????? GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

my car is built quality, i beat the living fuck out of it everyday for a whole summer, i even let my homies give it a couple licks (ask kustomimage) and my car holds up, how can u say u do quality work if u dont stand behind it!?!?!?!?!


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 05:16 PM~4718410
> *my car is built quality, i beat the living fuck out of it everyday for a whole summer, i even let my homies give it a couple licks (ask kustomimage) and my car holds up, how can u say u do quality work if u dont stand behind it!?!?!?!?!
> *


i gas hopped that bitch after he gas hopped it all the way home on THE DVP!! this guy has a screw loose for real though lol..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 27 2006, 03:19 PM~4718430
> *i gas hopped that bitch after he gas hopped  it all the way home on THE DVP!! this guy has a screw loose for real though lol..
> *


lol, dont u know im loco????


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 05:14 PM~4718397
> *OH AND NOT TO MENTION I GOT THE SINGLE PUMP HOPPING TITLE FOR ONTARIO!
> *


for about a month :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 27 2006, 11:02 AM~4716755
> *Just to let all of you know my experience with Switches and Thangs has been more then professional. Jeff and Siff drove out into the middle of no ware to met me and have a look at my car on nothing more then a phone call. They had some great suggestions on what I should do to my system and how to fix some of my problems. Their friendly attitude and overall professionalism was only out done when I went down to their shop and saw some of the work they had done. I look forward to doing future business with them.
> 
> Let me know when I can bring my ride in.
> *


you'll be needing this


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 27 2006, 03:44 PM~4718596
> *for about a month  :biggrin:
> *


i'll still whoop ur douple pump caddy with 2 adex's all day joe :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 05:48 PM~4718624
> *i'll still whoop ur douple pump caddy with 2 adex's all day joe :biggrin:
> *


sure - change the subject  

and we'll be seein about who whoops my lac this summer :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 27 2006, 03:51 PM~4718649
> *sure - change the subject
> 
> and we'll be seein about who whoops my lac this summer  :biggrin:
> *


i'll be pullin my lil bro's lac out and showin u a thing or 2


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

2 Members: ONE8SEVEN, cutcutty


what it do sonu?


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 28 2006, 12:14 AM~4718397
> *I CAN PROUDLY SAY I PAID $5,000 FOR MY INSTALL AND I GOT THE FOLLOWING:
> 
> ALL ARCHES REINCORCED
> 
> UPPER CONTROL ARMS REINFORCED AND EXTENDED
> 
> LOWER CONTROL ARMS REINFORCED
> 
> BRIDGE IN THE BACK
> 
> 8" AND 12" CYLINDERS
> 
> ALL MY COILS AND COIL OVER DEEP CUPS
> 
> 2 PUMPS 8 BATTS
> 
> ALL PROFESSIONALLY INSTALLED SOMETHING BITCHES&THANGS DONT KNOW HOW TO DO!
> 
> OH AND NOT TO MENTION I GOT THE SINGLE PUMP HOPPING TITLE FOR ONTARIO!
> AND WHEN IT COMES DOWN TO IT WHOEVER IS ON THE SWITCH IS LIABLE FOR NE DAMAGE DONE TO THE CAR, WHEN MARIO HOPS MY CAR NE DAMAGE IS COVERED BY HIM OUT OF HIS POCKET, BUT I GUESS THATS THE WRONG WAY TO RUN A BUSINESS????? GIVE ME A FUCKING BREAK!
> *



...so if anyone else needs it done, get the next package up for $5,199 that includes rear-end reinforcements 

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

What's up ONE EIGHT! LOL
I'm getting switch withdrawals. I actually bought a switch at Crappy tire, and I walk around with it in my hand, hitting it. Wearing a fcuking suit, acting Pit Boss for the next little while, mashing on a switch. 

I should see a shrink.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

CAn we just give this shit a rest. So the caddy looked HAcked or was HAcked. it was hes car at the time and it's what he wanted to do to it.As for sonu.... i don't know what he paid to have done to hes car so i can't comment on it.ANd all this Dissing a shop telling people to stay away from them because they do shit work, needs to STOP! every shop out there at one point has done work thats SHIT. Hell i've seen a few cars/trucks on the road built by shops that claim to do PROFESSIONAL WORK that looks like i did it while i was drunk. Now lets stop this shop against shop crap and get back to building your ride and having FUN.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 27 2006, 04:55 PM~4719252
> *...so if anyone else needs it done, get the next package up for $5,199 that includes rear-end reinforcements
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> What's up ONE EIGHT!  LOL
> I'm getting switch withdrawals.  I actually bought a switch at Crappy tire, and I walk around with it in my hand, hitting it.  Wearing a fcuking suit, acting Pit Boss for the next little while, mashing on a switch.
> 
> I should see a shrink.
> *


lmao im feeling that hardcore! but as 4 the rest of that i think u should either see a shrink or move out of sunnyvale :uh: lololol


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 27 2006, 05:00 PM~4719285
> *CAn we just give this shit a rest. So the caddy looked HAcked or was HAcked. it was hes car at the time and it's what he wanted to do to it.As for sonu.... i don't know what he paid to have done to hes car so i can't comment on it.ANd all this Dissing a shop telling people to stay away from them because they do shit work, needs to STOP!  every shop out there at one point has done work thats SHIT. Hell i've seen a few cars/trucks on the road built by shops that claim to do PROFESSIONAL WORK that looks like i did it while i was drunk. Now lets stop this shop against shop crap and get back to building your ride and having FUN.
> *


a shop that rips ppl off wont last long :cheesy:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 06:01 PM~4718692
> *i'll be pullin my lil bro's lac out and showin u a thing or 2
> *


but will it be sportin all that gold and chrome :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 27 2006, 03:26 PM~4717987
> *hey wait a minute, Has the back seat bin removed from the car?  Cuz I don't think there's 4 captains chairs in a big body....and looking through the 'walk through trunk' feature this Big Body's equipped with...I see two captain's chairs...
> and hey, maybe he had a 6-disc in the trunk, and wanted to be able to easily change the magazine without stopping.
> 
> Joooo just nevurrr know vith the bouncy bouncy carrrs. I tell you damn right.
> *


 the back seat was out and the steel removed to install the pumps. he trunk was FILLED with batts and the 4 pumps were mounted verticaly under the rear dash. so just to make it easy if you had to change a moter. pop the back seat lay down and swap it instead of reaching over batts


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 27 2006, 05:39 PM~4719560
> *the back seat was out and the steel removed to install the pumps. he trunk was FILLED with batts and the 4 pumps were mounted verticaly under the rear dash. so just to make it easy if you had to change a moter. pop the back seat lay down and swap it instead of reaching over batts
> *


u runnin the same setup in ur monte nate? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


i got some little pieces of checker plate u can use :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

And this is still going on???? Damn you guys are gonna catch up to the LuxuriouS topic... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 06:42 PM~4719575
> *u runnin the same setup in ur monte nate? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i got some little pieces of checker plate u can use :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 little peices fuck naw . why not use GIANT peices and use some for floor mats while im at it. you can get some too :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 27 2006, 05:59 PM~4719698
> *little peices fuck naw . why not use GIANT peices and use some for floor mats while im at it. you can get some too :0
> *


i think u should get the stickers and put em all over ur car, that would look sweet :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 06:44 PM~4719589
> *And this is still going on???? Damn you guys are gonna catch up to the LuxuriouS topic... :0  :biggrin:
> *


that will NEVER happen :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:10 PM~4719765
> *that will NEVER happen  :biggrin:
> *



We are the biggest post whores on LIL...Is that what you're saying??? :0  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 07:12 PM~4719774
> *We are the biggest post whores on LIL...Is that what you're saying??? :0    :biggrin:
> *


Yes, yes i am and your their leader in the whore dept. :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:17 PM~4719804
> *Yes, yes i am and your their leader in the whore dept.  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 07:00 PM~4719708
> *i think u should get the stickers and put em all over ur car, that would look sweet :cheesy:
> *


 YELLOW stickers, ill have a black muggen monte. with a fresh 4 foot aluminum. no wait LEAD wing. for hopping of course


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 07:20 PM~4719814
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


i post alot and you joined the same time as me and you have more than twice as many posts as me


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:25 PM~4719842
> *i post alot and you joined the same time as me and you have more than twice as many posts as me
> *


Yes but I got about 14 000 posts in one single thread... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 07:28 PM~4719857
> *Yes but I got about 14 000 posts in one single thread... :0  :biggrin:
> *


And I don't really go on off topic... :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 07:29 PM~4719862
> *And I don't really go on off topic... :0
> *


me neither, learned my lesson..LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:30 PM~4719871
> *me neither, learned my lesson..LOL
> *


Yep...Really bad place to hang out...  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 07:31 PM~4719883
> *Yep...Really bad place to hang out...   :biggrin:
> *


Now I just whore up topics...in other countries


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:37 PM~4719916
> *Now I just whore up topics...in other countries
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 27 2006, 07:37 PM~4719921
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


INTERNATIONAL post whoring... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:39 PM~4719933
> *INTERNATIONAL post whoring... :biggrin:
> *


Damn straight... :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 06:06 PM~4719339
> *a shop that rips ppl off wont last long :cheesy:
> *


Agreed...



James is always tryin to be the peacemaker..


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 27 2006, 07:39 PM~4719933
> *INTERNATIONAL post whoring... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 27 2006, 03:15 PM~4717208
> *All I really care is......
> dude, how do you get a welding helmet on?  Don't it smack up against the switch extension?
> Inquiring minds GOT to KNOW!
> *


my welding helmet is notched for the switch extension....LOL...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 06:06 PM~4718336
> *SO $5000 ISNT ENUF TO REINFORCE A CAR WITH A 2 PUMP STREET KIT? RU FUCKED?!?!?
> *


DON'T EVER TALK TO ME LIKE THAT AGAIN.. "RU FUCKED?!?!?!?!"

>5000 is enough. But BASIC doesn't include wraped uppers and lowers, and the price is a lot under 4g...so thats why some people's broke, and others didn't.


----------



## topless65

THIS CAR WASN'T DONE AT S&W

>but just like this owner, you learn form ur own mistakes... and believe that it's getting a channel from ear to ear...


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 28 2006, 01:09 AM~4721536
> *THIS CAR WASN'T DONE AT S&W
> 
> >but just like this owner, you learn form ur own mistakes... and believe that it's getting a channel from ear to ear...
> *


When you pay someone to do something..there is no learn from your mistakes homie..you jus can't make mistakes when ur getting paid,or if you do make a mistake you fix it....and you don't learn on Customers cars you learn on your own ride.. :thumbsup: ....


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 05:41 AM~4722191
> *When you pay someone to do something..there is no learn from your mistakes homie..you jus can't make mistakes when ur getting paid,or if you do make a mistake you fix it....and you don't learn on Customers cars you learn on your own ride.. :thumbsup: ....
> *


im not saying i know every thing, and dont take this the wrong way. but for a bunch of guys who went to mcdonalds for your burgers you sure do act like you know how to cook


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 27 2006, 11:47 PM~4721458
> *DON'T EVER TALK TO ME LIKE THAT AGAIN.. "RU FUCKED?!?!?!?!">
> 5000 is enough.  But BASIC doesn't include wraped uppers and lowers, and the price is a lot under 4g...so thats why some people's broke, and others didn't.
> *


first off, incase u dont know, i dont give a fuck who u r and u seem like an asshole so in my books thats what u r, ur speaking on something u dont know about so mind ur business  


asif and jeff fucked sonu and charged him $5,000 AND TOOK 5 FUCKING MONTHS TO DO HIS CAR!, now u tell me how it would make sense to get a 2 pump street kit for $5,000 and not have ur control arms reinforced? now u wanna go around saying u get what u pay y dont u take your hard earned $5,000 down to switches & thangs, but just dont forget this......


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 28 2006, 05:35 AM~4722260
> *im not saying i know every thing, and dont take this the wrong way. but for a bunch of guys who went to mcdonalds for your burgers you sure do act like you know how to cook
> *


 :uh: y is everything food with u?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 28 2006, 10:58 AM~4722436
> *
> asif and jeff fucked sonu and charged him $5,000, now u tell me how it would make sense to get a 2 pump street kit for $5,000 and not have ur control arms reinforced? now u wanna go around saying u get what u pay y dont u take your hard earned $5,000 down to switches & thangs, but just dont forget this......
> *


OK so tell us, for $5000 what did he get???


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

i really hope there is someone at Switches & Thangs 2day cause to day is the day... and if not o well there is always next weekend to meet up with Jeff at the show in T.O.....


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 28 2006, 08:59 AM~4722439
> *:uh:  y is everything food with u?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Jan 28 2006, 10:38 AM~4722682
> *i really hope there is someone at Switches & Thangs 2day cause to day is the day... and if not o well there is always next weekend to meet up with Jeff at the show in T.O.....
> *


 :0 ...like i said jeff,jus sell any lowrider you got :uh: ..and buy some rice and jus get outta the game :thumbsup: before you have the whole lowriding community after you..


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 27 2006, 06:01 PM~4718692
> *i'll be pullin my lil bro's lac out and showin u a thing or 2
> *


 :0 show my lac a thing or 2 ??

no offense, but :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jan 28 2006, 11:51 AM~4723210
> *:0  show my lac a thing or 2 ??
> 
> no offense, but  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 28 2006, 07:35 AM~4722260
> *im not saying i know every thing, and dont take this the wrong way. but for a bunch of guys who went to mcdonalds for your burgers you sure do act like you know how to cook
> *


well in that case it looks like jeff burnt tha burger hahahahahahahahahahahaa


----------



## BigDeep

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 12 2005, 01:17 PM~3262529
> *Let us know when your ready!
> 
> Jaz with the '63 has a frame being done in the shop right now!
> *


 are you talking about big jazz with the pony tail? having this frame wrapped right now!!!!(Jun 12, 2005)

i heard its only not even half done its been 9 months!  :biggrin: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
no offence just a concerned friend and possibly future customer :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Jan 28 2006, 02:13 PM~4723570
> *are you talking about big jazz with the pony tail? having this frame wrapped right now!!!!(Jun 12, 2005)
> 
> i heard its only not even half done its been 9 months!   :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> no offence just a concerned friend and possibly future customer :uh:
> *


Is this Jazz with the orange 63 in Sinful Creations?


----------



## BigDeep

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 02:17 PM~4723592
> *Is this Jazz with the orange 63 in Sinful Creations?
> *


Yes i think it is..i remember the frame coming in back in June 2005...it has to be i know there are alot of Jazz's but he the only Jazz with a 63 that i know of...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Jan 28 2006, 02:26 PM~4723635
> *Yes i think it is..i remember the frame coming in back in June 2005...it has to be i know there are alot of Jazz's but he the only Jazz with a 63 that i know of...
> *


Well he was at Scrape with his 63 this last summer so it must be another X frame he's getting done...Even if it takes time, he can still ride in his 63 in the meantime...


----------



## BigDeep




----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 28 2006, 08:59 AM~4722439
> *:uh:  y is everything food with u?
> *


its a fat guy thing you skinnies wouldnt understand :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 28 2006, 04:58 PM~4724151
> *its a fat guy thing you skinnies wouldnt understand :biggrin:
> *


good point... :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## Big E

Ok guys i'll keep you updated on sonus ride...
Asif grabed sonus back pump and is fixing it for him (No Charge)..
as for the Control arms i'm pretty sure Asif will put everything on hold and fix them for sonu..but like i said i'll keep you updated guys. :thumbsup: 
Thank you Asif.i appreciate you fixin souns ride for him..  



As for jeff hes still a cocksucker and i'm sure all you guys know that.Asif my advice to you if get rid the that *** and start your own shop homie cuz your a good business man and i know your a reasonable person.but jeff is a fuckin child..


----------



## lowcaddy87

whats up evereyone, i just read some of this topic i havent been on the forums much lately but shits like a soap opera up in here! lol


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jan 28 2006, 05:19 PM~4724263
> *whats up evereyone, i just read some of this topic i havent been on the forums much lately but shits like a soap opera up in here! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Jan 28 2006, 05:19 PM~4724263
> *whats up evereyone, i just read some of this topic i havent been on the forums much lately but shits like a soap opera up in here! lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LIL drama keeps me entertained on those long winter nights...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 05:26 PM~4724283
> *LIL drama keeps me entertained on those long winter nights...   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 05:26 PM~4724283
> *LIL drama keeps me entertained on those long winter nights...   :biggrin:
> *


Very true. I dont even need cable with all this drama


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 05:34 PM~4724315
> *Very true. I dont even need cable with all this drama
> *


Well said... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

By the way, this has to be the biggest topic in the hydraulic section...All canadian on top of that... :0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 05:51 PM~4724389
> *By the way, this has to be the biggest topic in the hydraulic section...All canadian on top of that... :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

it's what the winter does to us this time of the year.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 28 2006, 05:57 PM~4724407
> *it's what the winter does to us  this time of the year.
> *


excuses, excuses....dont lie you canadian boys just love the drama


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:01 PM~4724439
> *excuses, excuses....dont lie you canadian boys just love the drama
> *


not james his always tryin to make peace.. :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 08:07 PM~4724477
> *not james his always tryin to make peace.. :thumbsup:
> *


lol if that was only true...you've never seem my rants about UWC .


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:11 PM~4724498
> *lol if that was only true...you've never seem my rants about UWC .
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: UnderworldCustoms?


----------



## 2low

saterday night, beautiful weather. who's cruising? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 28 2006, 06:18 PM~4724531
> *saterday night, beautiful weather. who's cruising? :biggrin:
> *


Winter has been pretty mild so far...A very warm month of january...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 08:14 PM~4724513
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  UnderworldCustoms?
> *


yes , and if you look in the dicionary under HACK, you'll see there name


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:23 PM~4724559
> *Winter has been pretty mild so far...A very warm month of january...
> *


o man don't say that.....knock on wood.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:24 PM~4724561
> *yes , and if you look in the dicionary under HACK, you'll see there name
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:07 PM~4724477
> *not james his always tryin to make peace.. :thumbsup:
> *


then I was talking about you & dave! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:24 PM~4724563
> *o man don't say that.....knock on wood.
> *


It's all good Elliot since the month of january is practically over...Let's not talk about february though...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:27 PM~4724583
> *then I was talking about you & dave!  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

thats ok...i like to entertain you..FRIEND.


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:23 PM~4724559
> *Winter has been pretty mild so far...A very warm month of january...
> *


Have u seen the movie "The day after Tomorrow"? Thats what is happening, just in reserve


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:27 PM~4724583
> *then I was talking about you & dave!  :biggrin:
> *


I have to admit that drama is entertaining as long as it stays under control...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:29 PM~4724595
> *I have to admit that drama is entertaining as long as it stays under control...   :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:29 PM~4724595
> *I have to admit that drama is entertaining as long as it stays under control...   :biggrin:
> *


There's a thin line between love and hate huh? LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:28 PM~4724587
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> thats ok...i like to entertain you..FRIEND.
> *


I like the constant clarification...haha...  :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:30 PM~4724602
> *I like the constant clarification...haha...   :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: ....


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:30 PM~4724602
> *I like the constant clarification...haha...   :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


See what effect you have on the boy...LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:30 PM~4724601
> *There's a thin line between love and hate huh? LOL
> *


yes...good observation here...Very thin sometimes...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:31 PM~4724606
> *See what effect you have on the boy...LOL
> *


 :roflmao: well i'm young to..so i'm easily influenced :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

Todays Top 10 Posters
Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts 
*LuxuriouSMontreaL* Feb 2004 22,230 194 3.80% 
*LUXURY* Feb 2004 8,304 103 2.02% 
shyboo Jan 2004 1,580 84 1.65% 
lolow Jan 2003 11,689 84 1.65% 
bigpimpin25 Mar 2005 5,664 81 1.59% 
bizzle Sep 2004 7,802 78 1.53% 
$outh$ider Jul 2002 3,452 71 1.39% 
mackinoz Aug 2005 1,354 70 1.37% 
Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 6,290 53 1.04% 
Xx_de_xX Dec 2003 3,152 52 1.02%


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:32 PM~4724609
> *:roflmao:  well i'm young to..so i'm easily influenced :roflmao:
> *


I know, your lucky you live there cause i think id be a bad influence on you


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:31 PM~4724606
> *See what effect you have on the boy...LOL
> *


I know FRIEND...Haha...Just joking Elliot...  :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:32 PM~4724611
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 22,230 194 3.80%
> LUXURY Feb 2004 8,304 103 2.02%
> shyboo Jan 2004 1,580 84 1.65%
> lolow Jan 2003 11,689 84 1.65%
> bigpimpin25 Mar 2005 5,664 81 1.59%
> bizzle Sep 2004 7,802 78 1.53%
> $outh$ider Jul 2002 3,452 71 1.39%
> mackinoz Aug 2005 1,354 70 1.37%
> Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 6,290 53 1.04%
> Xx_de_xX Dec 2003 3,152 52 1.02%
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh shit you 2 are fuckin huge post whores..


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:32 PM~4724607
> *yes...good observation here...Very thin sometimes...   :biggrin:
> *


VERY, very thin


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:33 PM~4724621
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh shit you 2 are fuckin huge post whores..
> *


 :0 

what did u just call me????


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:33 PM~4724617
> *I know, your lucky you live there cause i think id be a bad influence on you
> *


lol you a bad influene on me now...i haven't taled to you for alittel bit so i'm being good again..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:32 PM~4724611
> *Todays Top 10 Posters
> Member Joined Total Member Posts Posts Today % of todays posts
> LuxuriouSMontreaL Feb 2004 22,230 194 3.80%
> LUXURY Feb 2004 8,304 103 2.02%
> shyboo Jan 2004 1,580 84 1.65%
> lolow Jan 2003 11,689 84 1.65%
> bigpimpin25 Mar 2005 5,664 81 1.59%
> bizzle Sep 2004 7,802 78 1.53%
> $outh$ider Jul 2002 3,452 71 1.39%
> mackinoz Aug 2005 1,354 70 1.37%
> Fried Chicken Eater Sep 2003 6,290 53 1.04%
> Xx_de_xX Dec 2003 3,152 52 1.02%
> *


Damn, am I that much of a whore??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:34 PM~4724631
> *lol you a bad influene on me now...i haven't taled to you for alittel bit so i'm being good again..
> *


I got my phone back...PM me your # again cause i lost all of them


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:34 PM~4724630
> *:0
> 
> what did u just call me????
> *


 :0  PLEASE! Don't beat me up..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:34 PM~4724630
> *:0
> 
> what did u just call me????
> *


He said POST before whore though...  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:35 PM~4724633
> *Damn, am I that much of a whore??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Yes you are :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:36 PM~4724638
> *He said POST before whore though...   :biggrin:
> *


I know, but I got to keep him in line


























j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 06:36 PM~4724637
> *:0   PLEASE! Don't beat me up..
> *


LOL....


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 05:15 PM~4724245
> *Ok guys i'll keep you updated on sonus ride...
> Asif grabed sonus back pump and is fixing it for him (No Charge)..
> as for the Control arms i'm pretty sure Asif will put everything on hold and fix them for sonu..but like i said i'll keep you updated guys. :thumbsup:
> Thank you Asif.i appreciate you fixin souns ride for him..
> As for jeff hes still a cocksucker and i'm sure all you guys know that.Asif my advice to you if get rid the that *** and start your own shop homie cuz your a good business man and i know your a reasonable person.but jeff is a fuckin child..
> *


I don't really know Jeff that much but I know Asif is a good guy...


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:38 PM~4724652
> *I don't really know Jeff that much but I know Asif is a good guy...
> *


yup Sif is a real cool guy i got NO beef with him...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:36 PM~4724640
> *Yes you are  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I know I am... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:37 PM~4724645
> *I know, but I got to keep him in line
> j/k  :biggrin:
> *


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:39 PM~4724658
> *:0  I know I am... :biggrin:
> *


See I learned it from you...so your to blame


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:43 PM~4724674
> *See I learned it from you...so your to blame
> *



And I learned it from lolow on here...This guy is a Hall of Famer post whore... :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:45 PM~4724683
> *And I learned it from lolow on here...This guy is a Hall of Famer post whore... :0
> *


so is MAYHEM...funny they are all from your chapter


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 28 2006, 06:46 PM~4724692
> *so is MAYHEM...funny they are all from your chapter
> *


I know...We're all great ''post'' gentlemen and I use the term ''gentlemen'' loosely...  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 06:50 PM~4724713
> *I know...We're all great ''post'' gentlemen and I use the term ''gentlemen'' loosely...   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 07:15 PM~4724245
> *Ok guys i'll keep you updated on sonus ride...
> Asif grabed sonus back pump and is fixing it for him (No Charge)..
> as for the Control arms i'm pretty sure Asif will put everything on hold and fix them for sonu..but like i said i'll keep you updated guys. :thumbsup:
> Thank you Asif.i appreciate you fixin souns ride for him..
> As for jeff hes still a cocksucker and i'm sure all you guys know that.Asif my advice to you if get rid the that *** and start your own shop homie cuz your a good business man and i know your a reasonable person.but jeff is a fuckin child..
> *



Elliot, as far as I'm concerned, Jeff is going nowhere and that shop belongs to both of us. The comments that are being made towards Jeff are totally not called for, and I'll probably take some heat for that, but I don't care. We're looking out for ourselves, because it doesn't seem like there are many others out there that are. Hell what can you say when we show you pics of our other cars and work that we've done, that have had nothing but good happen to them, and not a peep. Not one positive word, but as soon as a customer messes up a car, WE take it on the chin? Not right. It seems that there are those of you out there that want to see us fail. 

The whole situation with Sonu should have stayed at the face to face level. I had reservations about doing a hydro setup for him even before we started the car, only reason being was because of his inexperience to hydros and they are not easy on cars, we all know that. And Elliot, we talked about this on the phone. 

Anyway, people can say what they want, I know what I say won't change shit.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 28 2006, 06:51 PM~4724718
> *Elliot, as far as I'm concerned, Jeff is going nowhere and that shop belongs to both of us.  The comments that are being made towards Jeff are totally not called for, and I'll probably take some heat for that, but I don't care.  We're looking out for ourselves, because it doesn't seem like there are many others out there that are.  Hell what can you say when we show you pics of our other cars and work that we've done, that have had nothing but good happen to them, and not a peep.  Not one positive word, but as soon as a customer messes up a car, WE take it on the chin?  Not right.  It seems that there are those of you out there that want to see us fail.
> 
> The whole situation with Sonu should have stayed at the face to face level.  I had reservations about doing a hydro setup for him even before we started the car, only reason being was because of his inexperience to hydros and they are not easy on cars, we all know that.  And Elliot, we talked about this on the phone.
> 
> Anyway, people can say what they want, I know what I say won't change shit.
> *


Asif, is Sonu a True Players member? And was he at Scrape By The Lake this past summer?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 08:59 PM~4724752
> *Asif, is Sonu a True Players member? And was he at Scrape By The Lake this past summer?
> *


If you don't mind, i'll answer on the club's behalf. Sonu is not part of True Playaz.. 
>as for scrape, i'm 99% sure he was there. I personaly don't remember, but i doubt he'd miss that show (side note: his car didn't have juice at that time either way)


----------



## 2low

yea i rode down with him in his lincoln, and from what i hear he isnt in the club


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 28 2006, 07:35 PM~4724900
> *If you don't mind, i'll answer on the club's behalf. Sonu is not part of True Playaz..
> >as for scrape, i'm 99% sure he was there. I personaly don't remember, but i doubt he'd miss that show (side note: his car didn't have juice at that time either way)
> *


Cool...By reading the posts on here, I thought he was...Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 28 2006, 08:49 PM~4725246
> *Cool...By reading the posts on here, I thought he was...Thanks for the clarification...
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 10:55 PM~4725281
> *:scrutinize:
> *



confused...about which part?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jan 28 2006, 08:55 PM~4725281
> *:scrutinize:
> *


I think Geoff(187) said he was earlier...(previous pages) But now I know he's not...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ,Jan 28 2006, 11:10 PM~4725389_@~
> *I think Geoff(187) said he was earlier...(previous pages) But now I know he's not...
> *


yea..that sucks eh..
>just goes to prove ppl on lil dont' always know what they're talking about. Just goes to who if u want the right info, go stright to the source (like LuxuriouSMontreaL did when he asked a member of True Playaz) which is how we avoid a forum full of B.S.


----------



## DREEGZ

bro whats the bullshit???


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Jan 28 2006, 11:16 PM~4725417
> *bro whats the bullshit???
> *


lol..like the last 10 pages of bashing people, shops, cars, installs, etc...etc.


----------



## DREEGZ

i dunno man can you honestly look at that caddy trunk and not say its garbage?


----------



## lowcaddy87




----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 28 2006, 08:14 PM~4725407
> *yea..that sucks eh..
> >just goes to prove ppl on lil dont' always know what they're talking about. Just goes to who if u want the right info, go stright to the source (like LuxuriouSMontreaL did when he asked a member of True Playaz) which is how we avoid a forum full of B.S.
> *


i base what i say on what i see, for months sonu had "true playaz c.c." under his club affiliation, but he naver became a full member by choice  



oh and elliot and sonu, thanks 4 dropping by the shop its was good to finally meet u guys


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 29 2006, 12:29 AM~4726596
> *i base what i say on what i see, for months sonu had "true playaz c.c." under his club affiliation, but he naver became a full member by choice
> oh and elliot and sonu, thanks 4 dropping by the shop its was good to finally meet u guys
> *


I thought he was a club member too.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 28 2006, 08:11 PM~4724498
> *lol if that was only true...you've never seem my rants about UWC .
> *


ive seen them.....lol...


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 29 2006, 12:29 AM~4726596
> *i base what i say on what i see, for months sonu had "true playaz c.c." under his club affiliation, but he naver became a full member by choice
> oh and elliot and sonu, thanks 4 dropping by the shop its was good to finally meet u guys
> *


exactly,he was a TruePlaya..maybe not a full member yet but forsure a prospect he showed alot of luv for you guys..but i gus you Topless65,and jeff..don't give a fuck about him.i guess you find out who your true friends are after time...



No Prob homie :thumbsup: ..it was good meeting you 2 homie...and the rest of the homies i met aswell you guys are a cool bunch of guys.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 29 2006, 05:19 AM~4725432
> *lol..like the last 10 pages of bashing people, shops, cars, installs, etc...etc.
> *


No, only the last like 3 out of ten pages is bashing....the rest is Impy&Caddy and LUXURY chatting!!!

Sup dave?!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 29 2006, 02:51 AM~4724718
> *Elliot, as far as I'm concerned, Jeff is going nowhere and that shop belongs to both of us.  The comments that are being made towards Jeff are totally not called for, and I'll probably take some heat for that, but I don't care.  We're looking out for ourselves, because it doesn't seem like there are many others out there that are.  Hell what can you say when we show you pics of our other cars and work that we've done, that have had nothing but good happen to them, and not a peep.  Not one positive word, but as soon as a customer messes up a car, WE take it on the chin?  Not right.  It seems that there are those of you out there that want to see us fail.
> 
> The whole situation with Sonu should have stayed at the face to face level.  I had reservations about doing a hydro setup for him even before we started the car, only reason being was because of his inexperience to hydros and they are not easy on cars, we all know that.  And Elliot, we talked about this on the phone.
> 
> Anyway, people can say what they want, I know what I say won't change shit.
> *



I think we might have had this conversation before, Sif....that whole thing about 'no one remembers the good' and all that, and how people only wanna talk about the bad. No matter what happens, no one is going to say "oh, well my car broke cuz I didn't wanna fork out for a proper install" they're gonna say "Well, I just told [the shop] to do the install, they didn't tell me my 4-pump 85-battery setup would rip my car in half when I lay it on the bumper...."!!!! lol

Of course, I'm NOT saying that the customer in question (Sonu, is it?) didn't fork out proper money, or doesn't know what he's doing or whatever, I'm just speaking in general. The woes of going into business in a subjective field  !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 29 2006, 03:15 PM~4728920
> *No, only the last like 3 out of ten pages is bashing....the rest is Impy&Caddy and LUXURY chatting!!!
> 
> Sup dave?!
> *


Haha...True...We just wanted to make the atmosphere a little cooler in here... :biggrin: 

So when are you coming back to the 514 bro? (MTL) :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 01:09 AM~4729387
> *Haha...True...We just wanted to make the atmosphere a little cooler in here... :biggrin:
> 
> So when are you coming back to the 514 bro? (MTL) :biggrin:
> *


it will be soon my friend!

Just for the night, but towards the end of February. Will Timmay be around by then or what?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 29 2006, 05:33 PM~4728999
> *I think we might have had this conversation before, Sif....that whole thing about 'no one remembers the good' and all that, and how people only wanna talk about the bad.  No matter what happens, no one is going to say "oh, well my car broke cuz I didn't wanna fork out for a proper install" they're gonna say "Well, I just told [the shop] to do the install, they didn't tell me my 4-pump 85-battery setup would rip my car in half when I lay it on the bumper...."!!!! lol
> 
> Of course, I'm NOT saying that the customer in question (Sonu, is it?) didn't fork out proper money, or doesn't know what he's doing or whatever, I'm just speaking in general.  The woes of going into business in a subjective field  !!
> *



Thanks Ali, yeah I think that was about 92 pages ago.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 29 2006, 05:50 PM~4729593
> *it will be soon my friend!
> 
> Just for the night, but towards the end of February.  Will Timmay be around by then or what?
> *


Yeah he'll be out by then...We'll go party Montreal style... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 29 2006, 05:58 PM~4729645
> *Thanks Ali, yeah I think that was about 92 pages ago.
> *


Asif, put it this way bro...That thread always stays on top...Biggest one on the hydraulic section and all Canadian bro...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:07 PM~4729697
> *Yeah he'll be out by then...We'll go party Montreal style... :0  :biggrin:
> *


so you lied :twak: you damn Fo0L


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 29 2006, 06:11 PM~4729729
> *so you lied  :twak: you damn Fo0L
> *


What are you talking about you goof? :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:12 PM~4729733
> *What are you talking about you goof? :0
> *


you said 2 years now his out in february :twak: lier :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 29 2006, 06:14 PM~4729743
> *you said 2 years now his out in february  :twak: lier  :biggrin:
> *


He will be coming out on a bail you fool...His trial will be later...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:21 PM~4729773
> *He will be coming out on a bail you fool...His trial will be later...   :biggrin:
> *


more lies :nono: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 29 2006, 06:24 PM~4729786
> *more lies  :nono:  :rofl:
> *


No lies there...How do you think this shit works you goofy Gatineau fool? He'll pay the bail money next time he goes to court on the 2nd of february and be out till his trial starts... :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:27 PM~4729807
> *No lies there...How do you think this shit works you goofy Gatineau fool? He'll pay the bail money next time he goes to court on the 2nd of february and be out till his trial starts... :uh:
> *


bla bla bla ........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 29 2006, 06:34 PM~4729849
> *bla bla bla ........................................  :biggrin:
> *



GOOF!!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 08:36 PM~4729864
> *GOOF!!!!! :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


F00L !!!!! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 29 2006, 06:21 PM~4729773
> *He will be coming out on a bail you fool...His trial will be later...   :biggrin:
> *


he doesnt want out... :biggrin:


----------



## mumblez210

god lord dats sum funky shit


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 29 2006, 10:37 PM~4731316
> *he doesnt want out... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 07:38 AM~4733153
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


It's true


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 07:42 AM~4733166
> *It's true
> *


You're up already??? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 02:21 AM~4729773
> *He will be coming out on a bail you fool...His trial will be later...   :biggrin:
> *


well as long as drinking isn't against bail reg's........!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 07:44 AM~4733168
> *You're up already??? :0  :biggrin:
> *


and now im home...i wake up 5:30am my time everyday


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 06:49 PM~4737264
> *and now im home...i wake up 5:30am my time everyday
> *


Hard working girl...


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 07:14 PM~4737473
> *Hard working girl...
> *


Lowriding is an expensive hobby


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 07:34 PM~4737623
> *Lowriding is an expensive hobby
> *


You know it... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 07:35 PM~4737628
> *You know it... :0  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 06:34 PM~4737623
> *Lowriding is an expensive hobby
> *


very :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 30 2006, 07:37 PM~4737648
> *very :cheesy:
> *


but its a lifestyle


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 07:42 PM~4737690
> *but its a lifestyle
> *



It is...Really... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 10:09 PM~4737923
> *It is...Really... :biggrin:
> *


not for you ,your a rich pimp hahahahaha


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 08:20 PM~4737999
> *not for you ,your a rich pimp hahahahaha
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 10:28 PM~4738059
> *:0
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: he is loaded ,Dave is a pimp  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 08:29 PM~4738070
> *:uh:  :biggrin: he is loaded ,Dave is a pimp    :biggrin:
> *


lol if you want him to think that...its cool


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 10:31 PM~4738089
> *lol if you want him to think that...its cool
> *


its true :biggrin: 3 caddy full frame-ups ,plus on big 4x4 crew cab truck is rollin in money :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 08:36 PM~4738119
> *its true  :biggrin: 3 caddy full frame-ups ,plus on big 4x4 crew cab truck is rollin in money  :roflmao:
> *


oh i meant the pimp part...trust me hes already bragged about his money to me. LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 08:31 PM~4738089
> *lol if you want him to think that...its cool
> *


Larisa knows I ain't no pimp...I'm a sweet french canadian white boy... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 08:45 PM~4738210
> *oh i meant the pimp part...trust me hes already bragged about his money to me. LOL
> *


I told you I was poor... :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 10:45 PM~4738210
> *oh i meant the pimp part...trust me hes already bragged about his money to me. LOL
> *


oooooooooooo shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 08:46 PM~4738215
> *Larisa knows I ain't no pimp...I'm a sweet french canadian white boy... :0  :biggrin:
> *


umm...dont lie to yourself dave thats bad


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 08:50 PM~4738279
> *oooooooooooo shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 08:56 PM~4738324
> *umm...dont lie to yourself dave thats bad
> *


Well I'm sweet,I'm canadian, I'm a white boy and I speak french...Sweet french canadian white boy... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 08:50 PM~4738279
> *oooooooooooo shit  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



STFU you goof... :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 08:59 PM~4738355
> *Well I'm sweet,I'm canadian, I'm a white boy and I speak french...Sweet french canadian white boy... :0  :biggrin:
> *


boy???? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:00 PM~4738362
> *STFU you goof... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


hahaha make me Fo0L :biggrin: :buttkick:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 09:00 PM~4738362
> *STFU you goof... :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


dont yell at your members


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:11 PM~4738451
> *boy????  :biggrin:
> *


Well...Man...
:happysad:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:12 PM~4738463
> *dont yell at your members
> *


lolow wants to be a Lux member but he's just holding back... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 11:12 PM~4738463
> *dont yell at your members
> *


hahaha no problem im not a member


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:14 PM~4738495
> *lolow wants to be a Lux member but he's just holding back... :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahahah its you ,who want me in so you can have someone who knows wtf his talking about lolows hahahahahahaha Fo0L :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 09:14 PM~4738495
> *lolow wants to be a Lux member but he's just holding back... :0  :biggrin:
> *


oh i see...well then yell away


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 09:16 PM~4738511
> *hahahah its you ,who want me in so you can have someone who knows wtf his talking about lolows hahahahahahaha Fo0L :biggrin:
> *


Fucking goof... :uh: Where's the humility you Gatineau post whore???? :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY+Jan 30 2006, 11:18 PM~4738531-->
> 
> 
> 
> oh i see...well then yell away
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:18 PM~4738535
> *Fucking goof... :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 09:18 PM~4738535
> *Fucking goof... :uh: Where's the humility you Gatineau post whore???? :0
> *


you guys are related?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 11:20 PM~4738558
> *you guys are related?
> *


dear god no hahahaha :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:18 PM~4738535
> *Fucking goof... :uh: Where's the humility you Gatineau post whore???? :0
> *


its like mayem brain i dont have any :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 09:22 PM~4738570
> *dear god no hahahaha  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:20 PM~4738558
> *you guys are related?
> *


I live in Montreal and this goof lives in Gatineau...One of the most boring city in Canada...I can't be related to that wannabe me... :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:24 PM~4738609
> *I live in Montreal and this goof lives in Gatineau...One of the most boring city in Canada...I can't be related to that wannabe me... :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hahahahaha Fo0L


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 09:22 PM~4738579
> *its like mayem brain i dont have any  :roflmao:
> *


that deserves another

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 09:24 PM~4738609
> *I live in Montreal and this goof lives in Gatineau...One of the most boring city in Canada...I can't be related to that wannabe me... :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


full of yourself


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:33 PM~4738715
> *full of yourself
> *


Hahaha...Not really...I try to help my good Gatineau friend all the time... :0 :biggrin: But he told me once he wishes he would be like me or something...hahaha...That goof... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:52 PM~4738859
> *Hahaha...Not really...I try to help my good Gatineau friend all the time... :0  :biggrin:  But he told me once he wishes he would be like me or something...hahaha...That goof... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


only to have your amout of money you rich basterd :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 09:54 PM~4738873
> *only to have your amout of money you rich basterd  :biggrin:
> *


You mean poor my good Gatineau post whore friend...  :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 09:54 PM~4738873
> *only to have your amout of money you rich basterd  :biggrin:
> *


I agree


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 09:57 PM~4738917
> *I agree
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 09:58 PM~4738924
> *:0  :0
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 11:57 PM~4738916
> *You mean poor my good Gatineau post whore friend...   :biggrin:
> *


stop trying to say your poor ,wen your loaded ,i wish i was rich like you :biggrin: its not a shame to be rich and all you friends are poor :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 30 2006, 10:00 PM~4738942
> *stop trying to say your poor ,wen your loaded ,i wish i was rich like you  :biggrin: its not a shame to be rich and all you friends are poor  :cheesy:
> *


sharing is caring :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICANPOISON

i see dave is takin over all the forums huh :0 j/k bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 30 2006, 10:02 PM~4738952
> *sharing is caring  :cheesy:
> *


I care about lolow but this goof is loaded...Just that he wants to keep it low key... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 12:04 AM~4738969
> *I care about lolow but this goof is loaded...Just that he wants to keep it low key... :0  :biggrin:
> *


im not loaded but in not poor ,i just survive lately


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

^^^^^^ now thats just some good ole POST WHORING aT it's finist! lol


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 30 2006, 10:29 PM~4739148
> *^^^^^^ now thats just some good ole POST WHORING aT it's finist! lol
> *


Yes it is and out of respect for Asif and his shop thread, I'll stop posting on here except if it is hydraulics related...I meant no disrespect and I know my friends LUXURY and lolow didn't either...We just get carried away when we get e-together on here...  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 12:32 AM~4739177
> *Yes it is and out of respect for Asif and his shop thread, I'll stop posting on here except if it is hydraulics related...I meant no disrespect and I know my friends LUXURY and lolow didn't either...We just get carried away when we get e-together on here...   :biggrin:
> *


yup what he said


----------



## 2low

yea i know, Le switches and puetine or what? HEY SIF how bout' some shop pics?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

hey id rather see dave an luxury an lolow whorin then see a fellow member of my club family being bashed :angry:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

yeah reading daves,lolow and luxury's post are fucking funny.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

its like there so caught up in conversation they dont even relize the topic..lol, :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ,iam gonna post some pountine an see who bites first dave or lolow :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 30 2006, 11:40 PM~4739633
> *its like there so caught up in conversation they dont even relize the topic..lol, :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ,iam gonna post some pountine an see who bites first dave or lolow  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn don't get me going again... :0  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

trap is set...lol :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 30 2006, 11:52 PM~4739676
> *trap is set...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

nuff for me tonight ,iam goin to bed ,job huntin is a biachhhhh :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 31 2006, 01:58 AM~4739717
> *nuff  for me tonight ,iam goin to bed ,job huntin is a biachhhhh :uh:
> *


hahahahaha :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 30 2006, 10:53 PM~4739367
> *yeah reading daves,lolow and luxury's post are fucking funny.
> *


see i knew i was doing something right


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2006, 10:32 PM~4739177
> *Yes it is and out of respect for Asif and his shop thread, I'll stop posting on here except if it is hydraulics related...I meant no disrespect and I know my friends LUXURY and lolow didn't either...We just get carried away when we get e-together on here...   :biggrin:
> *


I meant it..... :0 






















j/k :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

its all luv luxury ,   12 downloads huh , :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 31 2006, 01:40 PM~4742752
> *its all luv luxury ,    12 downloads huh , :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:  

BTW, im larisa


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 07:00 PM~4745130
> *:biggrin:
> 
> BTW, im larisa
> *


And she's cool as hell... :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 07:02 PM~4745154
> *And she's cool as hell... :biggrin:
> *


aw, see thats why i keep ya around...self esteem booster


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 07:03 PM~4745160
> *aw, see thats why i keep ya around...self esteem booster
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

WOOT WOOT 100 PAGES!!!!! 100 pages and less then a week away from switches being open for one year


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 31 2006, 07:05 PM~4745645
> *WOOT WOOT 100 PAGES!!!!! 100 pages and less then a week away from switches being open for one year
> *


too bad its mostly bad publicity on those 100 pages eh there nate? :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

Viewing Profile: 2low
2low



O Dogg



Member Group: Members
Joined: Feb 2004 Profile Options Add to contact list 
Find member's posts 
Find member's topics 
Ignore User 



Active Stats 
User's local time Jan 31 2006, 08:41 PM 
Total Cumulative Posts 1,469 
( 2.1 posts per day / 0.08% of total forum posts ) 
Most active in Lowrider Bikes
( 265 posts / 29% of this member's active posts ) 
Last Active Today, 07:31 PM 
*Status (Active in topic: TWINNS PLAYMATES!)* 
Communicate 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
No Information 
Send a Personal Message 
Send an Email 





owned! nate u perv there are free porn sites everywhere, layitlow isnt 1 of them :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

hey larisa iam guiseppe :cheesy: ,bangin caddy u got :biggrin: so whats goin on in ur world


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 31 2006, 08:43 PM~4745964
> *Viewing Profile: 2low
> 2low
> O Dogg
> Member Group: Members
> Joined: Feb 2004  Profile Options Add to contact list
> Find member's posts
> Find member's topics
> Ignore User
> 
> Active Stats
> User's local time Jan 31 2006, 08:41 PM
> Total Cumulative Posts 1,469
> ( 2.1 posts per day / 0.08% of total forum posts )
> Most active in Lowrider Bikes
> ( 265 posts / 29% of this member's active posts )
> Last Active Today, 07:31 PM
> Status  (Active in topic: TWINNS PLAYMATES!)
> Communicate
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> No Information
> Send a Personal Message
> Send an Email
> 
> owned! nate u perv there are free porn sites everywhere, layitlow isnt 1 of them :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

hey hey hey. im a poster not a viewer. :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 31 2006, 08:08 PM~4746141
> *hey hey hey. im a wacker and a stroker.  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 31 2006, 08:51 PM~4746034
> *hey larisa iam guiseppe :cheesy:  ,bangin caddy u got  :biggrin: so whats goin on in ur world
> *


thanks, nothing much just getting the caddy ready for indy


----------



## 2low

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Jan 31 2006, 09:15 PM~4746198
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 09:03 PM~4745160
> *aw, see thats why i keep ya around...self esteem booster
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 31 2006, 11:36 PM~4747372
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: 

see dave is good for something


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:39 PM~4747409
> *:biggrin:
> 
> see dave is good for something
> *


I know you love me... :0 As a FRIEND of course...haha... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 11:43 PM~4747451
> *I know you love me... :0  As a FRIEND of course...haha... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Of course I do ******... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:44 PM~4747458
> *Of course I do ******... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 30 2006, 09:47 PM~4739323
> *hey id rather see dave an luxury an lolow whorin then see a fellow member of my club family being bashed  :angry:
> *


me to......meeee tooooo


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 11:50 PM~4747527
> *:0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:53 PM~4747557
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:53 PM~4747557
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good old crackers... :0 :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 10:55 PM~4747573
> *Good old crackers... :0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *



luxury lips that was a good one


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Jan 31 2006, 11:57 PM~4747586
> *luxury lips that was a good one
> *


i gotta tease you canadian boys...its amusing for me


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 11:55 PM~4747573
> *Good old crackers... :0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


but atleast your a premium cracker


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:58 AM~4747599
> *i gotta tease you canadian boys...its amusing for me
> *


damn are we ever white :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 1 2006, 12:00 AM~4747609
> *damn are we ever white :roflmao:
> *


excatly! and thats what makes it funny


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:59 PM~4747605
> *but atleast your a premium cracker
> *


 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Feb 1 2006, 12:01 AM~4747622
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your a premium too "e"


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 01:44 AM~4747458
> *Of course I do ******... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:04 AM~4747648
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


what nationality are you lolow?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:05 AM~4747658
> *what nationality are you lolow?
> *


lolow is whiter than a ghost that French Canadian goof... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:10 AM~4747710
> *lolow is whiter than a ghost that French Canadian goof... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:10 AM~4747710
> *lolow is whiter than a ghost that French Canadian goof... :0  :biggrin:
> *


it fooled me cause in his signature it says "el rey de las calles" LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:59 PM~4747605
> *but atleast your a premium cracker
> *


Higher quality...The one you love to eat... :0 :biggrin: J/K 
:roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 02:10 AM~4747710
> *lolow is whiter than a ghost that French Canadian goof... :0  :biggrin:
> *


hahah your a retard :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:11 AM~4747722
> *Higher quality...The one you love to eat... :0  :biggrin: J/K
> :roflmao:
> *


umm...that doesnt sound right, cause i dont eat crackers


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:11 AM~4747718
> *it fooled me cause in his signature it says "el rey de las calles" LOL
> *


 :biggrin: king of the streets


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:05 AM~4747658
> *what nationality are you lolow?
> *


canadian :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:14 AM~4747747
> *:biggrin: king of the streets
> *


umm ya no kidding, me = mexican...LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:11 AM~4747718
> *it fooled me cause in his signature it says "el rey de las calles" LOL
> *


He's a wannabe chicano... :0 :biggrin: 
:roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:15 AM~4747768
> *He's a wannabe chicano... :0  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:
> *


Oh hes one of those...he eats his burritos with ketchup instead of hot sauce


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:16 AM~4747777
> *Oh hes one of those...he eats his burritos with ketchup instead of hot sauce
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:18 AM~4747788
> *:0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:16 AM~4747777
> *Oh hes one of those...he eats his burritos with ketchup instead of hot sauce
> *


hahahaha no :uh: one of my best friend growing up was mexican ,and every time i wen to his house his father olways talked to me in spanish :biggrin: and got me the love for spicy food  :thumbsup: so i used to know alot of spanish ,but i lost most of it now


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:16 AM~4747777
> *Oh hes one of those...he eats his burritos with ketchup instead of hot sauce
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:20 AM~4747810
> *hahahaha no  :uh: one of my best friend growing up was mexican ,and every time i wen to his house his father olways talked to me in spanish  :biggrin: and got me the love for spicy food    :thumbsup: so i used to know alot of spanish ,but i lost most of it now
> *


Lying is a bad thing..LOL jk


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ahhhhahhhhaahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ketchup on the burritos , i got some chillies we can give em at scrape.....that ll really make him hop :0 




all the way to the water booth :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:22 AM~4747827
> *Lying is a bad thing..LOL jk
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: 

arrepentido yo me puse entiendo español


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:22 AM~4747827
> *Lying is a bad thing..LOL jk
> *


hahaha...lolow...you goof...
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 12:23 AM~4747834
> *ahhhhahhhhaahahaha :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ketchup on the  burritos , i got some chillies we can give em at scrape.....that ll really make him hop :0
> all the way to the water booth :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


im from new mexico...you cant make anything hot enough for me


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:24 AM~4747839
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> 
> arrepentido yo me puse entiendo español
> *


copy and paste from a translation page huh?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:25 AM~4747846
> *im from new mexico...you cant make anything hot enough for me
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:27 AM~4747869
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:13 AM~4747742
> *umm...that doesnt sound right, cause i dont eat crackers
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 1 2006, 12:28 AM~4747880
> *:0
> *


isnt it past your bedtime viejo?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:26 AM~4747859
> *copy and paste from a translation page huh?
> *


hahahahaha que :dunno: hágale habla francés :biggrin: 


je peux te parler comme ca si tu veux !!? :biggrin: 

damn what ?? :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:30 AM~4747923
> *hahahahaha que :dunno: hágale habla francés  :biggrin:
> je peux te parler comme ca si tu veux !!?  :biggrin:
> 
> damn what ??  :roflmao:
> *


you can tell because of the accents above the text....most people that speak the language dont add those in normal convo


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

me either larisa ,i put tabasco on popcorn ,just cause :biggrin: :biggrin: 
but i once had a pepper that i thought was gonna damage me though....it was a mongolian type....my primo gave it to me as a joke ....i beat his ass after i could feel my tounge :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 12:31 AM~4747989
> *me either larisa ,i put tabasco on popcorn ,just cause  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> but i once had a pepper that i thought was gonna damage me though....it was a mongolian type....my primo gave it to me as a joke ....i beat his ass after i could feel my tounge :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


are you mexican? they have them in canadian?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:31 AM~4747971
> *you can tell because of the accents above the text....most people that speak the language dont add those in normal convo
> *


i know i can listen most of it still ,and can still speak it (a litle ) but i mostly cant right it 

comprende :cheesy:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:34 AM~4748026
> *i know i can listen most of it still ,and can still speak it  but i mostly cant right it
> 
> comprende  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:32 AM~4748011
> *are you mexican? they have them in canadian?
> *


hahah your joking righ :biggrin: there is alot here :thumbsup:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:36 AM~4748093
> *hahah your joking righ  :biggrin: there is alot here  :thumbsup:
> *


thats like white people in houston...its like a needle in a haystack


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 02:31 AM~4747989
> *me either larisa ,i put tabasco on popcorn ,just cause  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> but i once had a pepper that i thought was gonna damage me though....it was a mongolian type....my primo gave it to me as a joke ....i beat his ass after i could feel my tounge :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SICBSTRD

fucking post whores :angry: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

so where u foos at :wave:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 12:38 AM~4748135
> *fucking post whores  :angry:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


bite me...


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 12:38 AM~4748135
> *fucking post whores  :angry:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Fuck no kidding


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:39 AM~4748168
> *bite me...
> *


damn i woud :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 12:40 AM~4748234
> *damn i woud  :biggrin:
> *


dont make me sic bela on you


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 10:39 PM~4748168
> *bite me...
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:39 AM~4748168
> *bite me...
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURY

POST WHORING has officially moved to the ontario topic...thank you for letting us rent this space


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ya we got lots of mexican an mexicants up here in cold ass canada.....,what up sic hows the family?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:41 AM~4748246
> *dont make me sic bela on you
> *


hahaha that wanna-be though guy dont make me :roflmao:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 31 2006, 10:43 PM~4748319
> *ya we got lots of mexican an mexicants up here in cold ass canada.....,what up sic hows the family?
> *


family doin good man :thumbsup: lookin forward to scrape :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0


> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 02:43 AM~4748318
> *POST WHORING has officially moved to the ontario topic...thank you for letting us rent this space
> *


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 12:43 AM~4748318
> *POST WHORING has officially moved to the ontario topic...thank you for letting us rent this space
> *


Ontario topic I go... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> i beat his ass after i could feel my tounge...
> 
> 
> 
> u like that one lolow.....he didnt ...... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

good to hear ,so hows thangs crackin on the west coast ?scrape huh...that caddy done?


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jan 31 2006, 10:49 PM~4748514
> *good to hear ,so hows thangs crackin on the west coast ?scrape huh...that caddy done?
> *


the caddy is fucked...AGAIN...im ready to burn that peice of shit


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 02:51 AM~4748530
> *the caddy is fucked...AGAIN...im ready to burn that peice of shit
> *


 :0 :0 :0 give it to me insted :roflmao: dont waist good gas its expensive now :cheesy:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 31 2006, 10:54 PM~4748560
> *:0  :0  :0 give it to me insted  :roflmao: dont waist good gas its expensive now  :cheesy:
> *


i wouldnt give these problems away for free...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 12:55 AM~4748572
> *i wouldnt give these problems away for free...
> *


 :0


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 12:51 AM~4748530
> *the caddy is fucked...AGAIN...im ready to burn that peice of shit
> *


dont EVER talk about a caddy like that, go smack yourself


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 10:57 PM~4748587
> *dont EVER talk about a caddy like that, go smack yourself
> *


but its a shitty ass 6.0 with the 4-6-8 and i do smack myself everyday for buying it


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 12:59 AM~4748609
> *but its a shitty ass 6.0 with the 4-6-8 and i do smack myself everyday for buying it
> *


oh then yes...smack yourself for me


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 03:00 AM~4748617
> *oh then yes...smack yourself for me
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 01:01 AM~4748625
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you too, just for the fun of it


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Jan 31 2006, 11:00 PM~4748617
> *oh then yes...smack yourself for me
> *


 :tears:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 03:01 AM~4748630
> *you too, just for the fun of it
> *


done :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Feb 1 2006, 01:03 AM~4748641
> *done  :biggrin:
> *


you liked it too huh?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 12:59 AM~4748609
> *but its a shitty ass 6.0 with the 4-6-8 and i do smack myself everyday for buying it
> *


Yeah, these were the worse caddy engine ever built...


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 01:02 AM~4748637
> *:tears:
> *


i thought i taught you better


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 1 2006, 03:03 AM~4748647
> *you liked it too huh?
> *


you bet :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 11:04 PM~4748649
> *Yeah, these were the worse caddy engine ever built...
> *


haha and i thought the 4.1 was a shitty motor


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 01:05 AM~4748658
> *haha and i thought the 4.1 was a shitty motor
> *


It's not too bad...But it's not great...But the 4-6-8 is really shitty...


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 31 2006, 11:07 PM~4748676
> *It's not too bad...But it's not great...But the 4-6-8 is really shitty...
> *


yes sir it is


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 08:59 AM~4748609
> *but its a shitty ass 6.0 with the 4-6-8 and i do smack myself everyday for buying it
> *



WHAT THE HELL????!!!!

TOMMY, YOU BOUGHT THE 4-6-8?????!!!!! WTF WTF WTF?!

Dude, I didn't know you done did that....I think we should keep this between ourselves, if child services finds out, they might think you PERPETUALLY make bad decisions and will come and take your little MIJO away!!!!

How is baby Dana Dane?


----------



## 84caddy

Tommy - you see your old lac tearin around in the Man? It was the dual exhaust one (out of all the clones) ...shoulda seen the 350 they put in that thing :0 

pull that 4-6-8 out and drop in a reg 368ci lac motor...str8 bolt in :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2006, 06:31 PM~4750184
> *Tommy - you see your old lac tearin around in the Man? It was the dual exhaust one (out of all the clones) ...shoulda seen the 350 they put in that thing  :0
> 
> pull that 4-6-8 out and drop in a reg 368ci lac motor...str8 bolt in  :biggrin:
> *



Ouch.
I can't BELIEVE he went THERE on ya, Tomm.....!!!


(relax, at least YOUR old whip's in 'The Man'....the only place I'd see mine is in Fast and the Furious...and that too I'd pretend it wasn't mine, like seeing ur regular hooker in a restaurant when u with ur wife...I'd just walk on by...)


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin: walk on by ,pass the hoe, like she standin still :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 1 2006, 08:31 AM~4750184
> *Tommy - you see your old lac tearin around in the Man? It was the dual exhaust one (out of all the clones) ...shoulda seen the 350 they put in that thing  :0
> 
> pull that 4-6-8 out and drop in a reg 368ci lac motor...str8 bolt in  :biggrin:
> *


yea i seen it man :biggrin: made me want that car back real bad..i actually want to put a 350 in it fuck this cadillac motor bullshit...great cars but they couldnt get the motors right


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 08:25 PM~4750910
> *yea i seen it man  :biggrin: made me want that car back real bad..i actually want to put a 350 in it fuck this cadillac motor bullshit...great cars but they couldnt get the motors right
> *


so tell me young blood....you got a placa made up for that car club or yours?! lol j/p

How's baby D? (the REAL baby D?!) has he hit THIRTEEN INCHES tall yet?!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 1 2006, 01:25 PM~4750910
> *yea i seen it man  :biggrin: made me want that car back real bad..i actually want to put a 350 in it fuck this cadillac motor bullshit...great cars but they couldnt get the motors right
> *


368 ci caddy motor is a great motor IMO :thumbsup: 

plus you can buy aftremarket chrome shit for em too


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

flyin da coupe Today, 01:04 PM | | Post #2087 

barrio chingon

Posts: 48
Joined: Jan 2004
From: right behind u puto
Car Club: TRUE PLAYAZ C.C. 







--------------------

This ese Riding till the switch box rusts

MEMBER OF TRUE PLAYAZ C.C. SINCE 1994
thats MR. Vato to u

*contraversal bit of fact without True Playaz ,riders 4 life c.c. an All that c.c. would never be born KNOW THE HISTORY *
06-05-05-R.I.P chago -best cause ive ever donated 2 
? I KNOW THE HISTORY. WTF!


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## ONE8SEVEN

preach O.G. M :biggrin:


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

sup dreegs? u coming to the shop tonight?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Feb 1 2006, 07:05 PM~4753251
> *flyin da coupe  Today, 01:04 PM    |  | Post #2087
> 
> barrio chingon
> 
> Posts: 48
> Joined: Jan 2004
> From: right behind u puto
> Car Club: TRUE PLAYAZ C.C.
> 
> --------------------
> 
> This ese Riding till the switch box rusts
> 
> MEMBER OF TRUE PLAYAZ C.C. SINCE 1994
> thats MR. Vato to u
> 
> contraversal bit of fact without True Playaz ,riders 4 life c.c. an All that c.c. would never be born KNOW THE HISTORY
> 06-05-05-R.I.P chago -best cause ive ever donated 2
> ?    I KNOW THE HISTORY. WTF!
> *


 Well back in the Pachuco days, when all the Vato's use to cruise young st. There was this man he went by the name EL Lowrider guy. well he started it all...the END!!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

so ur tryin to tell me that these names were never true playaz in the beginning ,mario ,wayne rishie,benji should i go on?cause i got pictures from back in the days video 2 !!!!
shit i was there


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

so whats this then a figment of my imagination


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

yo camile :wave:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 08:59 PM~4753993
> *so whats this then a figment of my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Theres Some old school right Thur! Wasn't Joe one of the OG true player guys also?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 07:59 PM~4753993
> *so whats this then a figment of my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yes it was


----------



## 2low

video wont work :angry: think you can send me some of that footage joe? and yup joes been around since 94 and more


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

see pics never lie ,i actually cant remember if joe was ur talkin years ago my memory slips once in a while... :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 08:18 PM~4754133
> *see pics never lie ,i actually cant remember if joe was ur talkin years ago my memory slips once in a while... :biggrin:
> *


 guisepe, think you can send me some of your massive stocks of fottage. i cant open that avi for some reason


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ya nate actually let me link it from zippy videos give me a sec..hey larisa how u doin ?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

try this nate


http://www.zippyvideos.com/693580086353195...*flyindacoupe83


----------



## 2low

zippy videos aint workin for me :angry: this stinks. you got msn on that computer?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

better nate?


----------



## 2low

sadly, no


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

i had to edit the post it works now ..ya its not much :biggrin: 

anyways brother ill be on latr ..larisa be good..... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 08:35 PM~4754220
> *i had to edit the post it works now ..
> *


 think you could send some to me on msn?


----------



## Duppy

Still laughin at Crawley's (Ben-G's) hair in the vid, :rofl: ,


----------



## Duppy

contraversal bit of fact without True Playaz ,riders 4 life c.c. an All that c.c. would never be born KNOW THE HISTORY


Fact is fact and here is a brief history lesson:

Rishi was rollin his 626 with his mcleans even before True Playaz was formed.

Playaz Car Hydraulics (Rishi) was formed in 1996, Southside Rydaz CC was created in 2001 and has since changed it's name to Rydaz 4 Life CC in 2002

Clyde was introduced to Rishi by Joe with the blue flaked Tacoma, after Rishi reworked the juice in Christian's impala, a few months later Clyde and some of his riders, Rishi and some of his, as well as Mario & Wayne had a meeting at Markham Station with regards to forming one club which was True Playaz, it was created that date (formally) which lasted a few events and cruises and due to circumstances everyone parted their separate ways, although True Playaz remained existant the other clubs still moved forward ie: Rydaz & All that....  

So we are not and never were a spinoff of True Playaz......keep in mind this is very brief but without writing a book these are the highlights.


Peace,

Rishi & Omar


----------



## juiceman

some interesting info there


----------



## westsidehydros

Fact is fact and here is a brief history lesson:

a few months later Clyde and some of his riders, Rishi and some of his, as well as Mario & Wayne had a meeting at Markham Station with regards to forming one club which was True Playaz, it was created that date 

So we are not and never were a spinoff of True Playaz......keep in mind this is very brief but without writing a book these are the highlights.
Peace,

Rishi & Omar
[/quote]



I'm confused ?


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 08:20 PM~4754142
> *ya nate actually let me link it from zippy videos give me a sec..hey larisa how u doin ?
> *


im good mijo, and you?


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Feb 1 2006, 10:03 PM~4754824
> *contraversal bit of fact without True Playaz ,riders 4 life c.c. an All that c.c. would never be born KNOW THE HISTORY
> Fact is fact and here is a brief history lesson:
> 
> Rishi was rollin his 626 with his mcleans even before True Playaz was formed.
> 
> Playaz Car Hydraulics (Rishi) was formed in 1996, Southside Rydaz CC was created in 2001 and has since changed it's name to Rydaz 4 Life CC in 2002
> 
> Clyde was introduced to Rishi by Joe with the blue flaked Tacoma, after Rishi reworked the juice in Christian's impala, a few months later Clyde and some of his riders, Rishi and some of his, as well as Mario & Wayne had a meeting at Markham Station with regards to forming one club which was True Playaz, it was created that date (formally) which lasted a few events and cruises and due to circumstances everyone parted their separate ways, although True Playaz remained existant the other clubs still moved forward ie: Rydaz & All that....
> 
> So we are not and never were a spinoff of True Playaz......keep in mind this is very brief but without writing a book these are the highlights.
> Peace,
> 
> Rishi & Omar
> *


 :thumbsup: Omar hit that shit on the money. And as far as im concerned the people in that video and pictures are the real o.g's that rep'd the T.O. Im not denying that we were not part of True Playaz, but dont make it sound like Rydaz 4 Life and All That owe True Playaz for our existance. I don't have beef with any of the other car clubs in the city. no offence but i just wanted to clarify you're signature "contraversal bit of fact without True Playaz ,riders 4 life c.c. an All that c.c. would never be born KNOW THE HISTORY"


----------



## Duppy

> Fact is fact and here is a brief history lesson:
> 
> a few months later Clyde and some of his riders, Rishi and some of his, as well as Mario & Wayne had a meeting at Markham Station with regards to forming one club which was True Playaz, it was created that date
> 
> So we are not and never were a spinoff of True Playaz......keep in mind this is very brief but without writing a book these are the highlights.
> Peace,
> 
> Rishi & Omar


I'm confused ?
[/quote]


Pete I don't blame yah very complicated history...


----------



## BG PMPN

> I'm confused ?


Pete I don't blame yah very complicated history... 
[/quote]


It was MOST confusing in the 'POST G-Funk Era', where names were changed on a weekly basis. The names 'Left Lane Riders, Riderz on Wirez, Wirez on Tirez, True Tirez, True Riderz, Ruff Riderz' and more were voted upon by club members, and some were even test-driven, before arriving finally at the names we all see today. 

Perhaps the only thing us lowrider car club historians can consider a 'spin-off' is the smaller, lesser known car club, '50 Playaz Deep', which at last count consisted of one (1) yellow Escort. Low-thropologists are awaiting the arrival of summer to uncover their latest archea-LOW-gical finds in this field.


LOL whatever, clubs always go through growing pains until they settle down into the 'way things are'. I think all clubs, formed from old members of other clubs or not, have all made their prescence known, and have set the standard by which we, as a lowrider community in Ontario (or butt-fcuk New Brunswick as my case may be), will judge any new club that comes up. so it's all good.


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

sup omar? long time no speak.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> a few months later Clyde and some of his riders, Rishi and some of his, as well as Mario & Wayne had a meeting at Markham Station with regards to forming one club which was True Playaz, it was created that date
> 
> i know cause i was there but anyways
> 
> BORN may have been to strong ,all i want is these youngins coming up to know the history an respect it  alot of post in this topic is alot of hate an slandering of one person ,but in fact its not just about that one person ,it becomes an issue of pride and respect towards clubs gettin along....see i look at it like this u disrespect a member of a club u dint just insult them u in a sense insulted the whole club :angry: and i stand by that ..we as the OGS OF THE CLUBS GOTTA CURB THIS BULLSHIT B4 IT EVER ESCALTES IN TO SOMETHING SERIOUS.....CAUSE IN THE END WE ALL HERE TO RIDE AND REPP OUR LOWRIDING CULTURE  so iam glad this made ppl stop an think ,there was no hate intended in this contraversal fact :biggrin: ....jk
> 
> ya i agree begji hair was bone bone bone... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> man we were all comin into our own back then ...fuck darkknights :twak:


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

> a few months later Clyde and some of his riders, Rishi and some of his, as well as Mario & Wayne had a meeting at Markham Station with regards to forming one club which was True Playaz, it was created that date
> 
> i know cause i was there but anyways
> 
> BORN may have been to strong ,all i want is these youngins coming up to know the history an respect it  alot of post in this topic is alot of hate an slandering of one person ,but in fact its not just about that one person ,it becomes an issue of pride and respect towards clubs gettin along....see i look at it like this u disrespect a member of a club u dint just insult them u in a sense insulted the whole club :angry: and i stand by that ..we as the OGS OF THE CLUBS GOTTA CURB THIS BULLSHIT B4 IT EVER ESCALTES IN TO SOMETHING SERIOUS.....CAUSE IN THE END WE ALL HERE TO RIDE AND REPP OUR LOWRIDING CULTURE  so iam glad this made ppl stop an think ,there was no hate intended in this contraversal fact :biggrin: ....jk
> 
> ya i agree begji hair was bone bone bone... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> man we were all comin into our own back then ...fuck darkknights :twak:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: that pic of Benji sure is funny,hair and all! no hate taken to you're signature, were just clarifying our history :thumbsup: :biggrin: man i remember back in the day we used to have so much fun criusing the yonge st. strip, a hell of a lot less drama back then. :tears: anyways peace homie see ya at the next cruise spot.
Click to expand...


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Feb 1 2006, 08:59 PM~4753993
> *so whats this then a figment of my imagination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that show like it was yesterday ...I tried to come in the "corrall" and meet the dudes in the club and take some pics of the cars but they fuckin blew me off - told me to get out cause hydro shit was dangerous 
:uh: 

then Clyde showed up and was totally cool :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Feb 2 2006, 09:16 AM~4757340
> *sup omar? long time no speak.
> *



Whut up Mario, yeah I know long friggin time.....I so can't wait till it's warmer :wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 2 2006, 02:55 PM~4759025
> *I remember that show like it was yesterday ...I tried to come in the "corrall" and meet the dudes in the club and take some pics of the cars but they fuckin blew me off - told me to get out cause hydro shit was dangerous
> :uh:
> 
> then Clyde showed up and was totally cool  :biggrin:
> *


Are you serious?
Jackass's :twak: 

Damn Thats was cool of Clyde :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 2 2006, 01:55 PM~4759025
> *I remember that show like it was yesterday ...I tried to come in the "corrall" and meet the dudes in the club and take some pics of the cars but they fuckin blew me off - told me to get out cause hydro shit was dangerous
> :uh:
> 
> then Clyde showed up and was totally cool  :biggrin:
> *


fuck im having flashbacks, i remember going to that show when i was 11 years old and 3.5' tall


----------



## BG PMPN

> i know cause i was there but anyways
> 
> alot of post in this topic is alot of hate an slandering of one person ,but in fact its not just about that one person ,it becomes an issue of pride and respect towards clubs gettin along....see i look at it like this u disrespect a member of a club u dint just insult them u in a sense insulted the whole club :angry: and i stand by that ..we as the OGS OF THE CLUBS GOTTA CURB THIS BULLSHIT B4 IT EVER ESCALTES IN TO SOMETHING SERIOUS.....CAUSE IN THE END WE ALL HERE TO RIDE AND REPP OUR LOWRIDING CULTURE
> 
> 
> 
> I gotta say, I don't agree with that so much.
> Why can't I say something about one person in a club without 'dissing' his whole club? Sure, if someone turns out some real bad quality work on his ride, and I call him on it, then what, the WHOLE CLUB gonna look at me like I'm talkin' shit on him?
> Don't make no kinda sense to me.
> 
> If I say "Dude, Sinfull creations, they ain't in the game, they takin' WAAAAY too long on their shit, they're not in the game no more, they're just in the DRINKING game, wastin' time not worrying about their rides, and even when they do, they turn out shit. They can't drive their whips, they always break, what piles of shit"
> THAT is dissing the club.
> But if I said 'Dude, that guy ALY in Sinfull ain't in the game...' then it's not dissing the club, it's comments towards one person.
> 
> I think that when a club takes derogatory comments towards one of their own as comments toward THE WHOLE CLUB, I see that as a problem. That's when club wars start up, rumours, drama...
> 
> just my .02
Click to expand...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 03:26 PM~4759741
> *I gotta say, I don't agree with that so much.
> Why can't I say something about one person in a club without 'dissing' his whole club?  Sure, if someone turns out some real bad quality work on his ride, and I call him on it, then what, the WHOLE CLUB gonna look at me like I'm talkin' shit on him?
> Don't make no kinda sense to me.
> 
> If I say "Dude, Sinfull creations, they ain't in the game, they takin' WAAAAY too long on their shit, they're not in the game no more, they're just in the DRINKING game, wastin' time not worrying about their rides, and even when they do, they turn out shit. They can't drive their whips, they always break, what piles of shit"
> THAT is dissing the club.
> But if I said 'Dude, that guy ALY in Sinfull ain't in the game...' then it's not dissing the club, it's comments towards one person.
> 
> I think that when a club takes derogatory comments towards one of their own as comments toward THE WHOLE CLUB, I see that as a problem.  That's when club wars start up, rumours, drama...
> 
> just my .02
> *


Preach on it BIG P  (aka mr estrada) :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

i gotta agree with aly 120% on that one folks


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 3 2006, 12:29 AM~4759771
> *Preach on it BIG P  (aka mr estrada)  :biggrin:
> *


Will you stop posting? YOUR AVATAR'S MAKING ME HUNGRY!

Damn, if you gave it a candy Louisiana Hot Sauce paint job, I'd have that thing in my mouth quicker than Monica Lewinsky


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 03:42 PM~4759890
> *Will you stop posting?  YOUR AVATAR'S MAKING ME HUNGRY!
> 
> Damn, if you gave it a candy Louisiana Hot Sauce paint job, I'd have that thing in my mouth quicker than Monica Lewinsky
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

yo who owns a black linc like phils with wires and juice ????????? theres one on lansdowne


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 2 2006, 10:55 PM~4759025
> *I remember that show like it was yesterday ...I tried to come in the "corrall" and meet the dudes in the club and take some pics of the cars but they fuckin blew me off - told me to get out cause hydro shit was dangerous
> :uh:
> 
> then Clyde showed up and was totally cool  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

I remember that show...red imp with the 'INMATE' plates. I like that plate for some reason.
I remember waiting like 2.5 hours for the hydro show.


----------



## BG PMPN

SEE THAT IMPY&CADDY and LUXURY?!
YOU AIN'T THE ONLY ONES WHO CAN POST WHORE!!!!! lol


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

*<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"I GOT CHROME N PAINT STREET LIFE BOUNCE ON CHROME STREET LIFE BOUNCE ON PAINT "*</span>
this is tha jam!!
ice cube - chrome n paint


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 03:42 PM~4759890
> *Will you stop posting?  YOUR AVATAR'S MAKING ME HUNGRY!
> 
> Damn, if you gave it a candy Louisiana Hot Sauce paint job, I'd have that thing in my mouth quicker than Monica Lewinsky
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## DREEGZ

HERE YOU GO HOMIES :biggrin: 
ice cube ft wc - chrome and paint.mp3 
http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2E7T8CE...I40IGRE7R24RW4Y


----------



## coco73chev

truucha chrome and paint is even better ....


----------



## coco73chev

sorry i havent got a link for taht shit though ....


----------



## DREEGZ

THIS IS THE SONG AT THE BEGINING OF CHROME AND PAINT ITS CALLED CHROME AND PAINT


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 2 2006, 04:55 PM~4759025
> *I remember that show like it was yesterday ...I tried to come in the "corrall" and meet the dudes in the club and take some pics of the cars but they fuckin blew me off - told me to get out cause hydro shit was dangerous
> :uh:
> 
> then Clyde showed up and was totally cool  :biggrin:
> *


Yup..that exact thing happened to me at that show...and to this day i remember the person to told me to "get the fuck out". And i still have no respect for them, cause i wanted to learn. We should just trying and help and teach others, and not think that we're better then anyone..RESPECT FOR EACHOTHER


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 05:26 PM~4759741
> *I gotta say, I don't agree with that so much.
> Why can't I say something about one person in a club without 'dissing' his whole club?  Sure, if someone turns out some real bad quality work on his ride, and I call him on it, then what, the WHOLE CLUB gonna look at me like I'm talkin' shit on him?
> Don't make no kinda sense to me.
> 
> If I say "Dude, Sinfull creations, they ain't in the game, they takin' WAAAAY too long on their shit, they're not in the game no more, they're just in the DRINKING game, wastin' time not worrying about their rides, and even when they do, they turn out shit. They can't drive their whips, they always break, what piles of shit"
> THAT is dissing the club.
> But if I said 'Dude, that guy ALY in Sinfull ain't in the game...' then it's not dissing the club, it's comments towards one person.
> 
> I think that when a club takes derogatory comments towards one of their own as comments toward THE WHOLE CLUB, I see that as a problem.  That's when club wars start up, rumours, drama...
> 
> just my .02
> *


ya that ALy guy... hes never been in da GAme. Waste too much time overcharging people for rides to da Airport...come on 50 rupies. thats outrageous!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 3 2006, 01:43 AM~4760446
> *Yup..that exact thing happened to me at that show...and to this day i remember the person to told me to "get the fuck out". And i still have no respect for them, cause i wanted to learn. We should just trying and help and teach others, and not think that we're better then anyone..RESPECT FOR EACHOTHER
> *


Wait a minute, aren't you IN True Playaz? That means tht way back, you would'a got "punk'd" by a (now) club member. That's cool, your business is your business, but I wouldn't be in a club with anyone I don't respect. (and I could have my correlations wrong, and maybe said person ain't in the club no more or whatever, I don't know the whole story)

Same thing happened to me in MY club - TOMMY aka SICBSTRD done punked me off when I first tried to talk to them :biggrin: :biggrin: But then after a while, when he saw my hot ass HONDA he wanted a piece of it pretty bad and wanted to give up his cracky-lac to get a piece of the UNCLE BEN'S lol lol
TOMMY WHERE YOU AT?! YOU REMEMBER THAT NIGGRA?!
lol but it all worked out, we talked it out, and in the end, we kicked him out to the WestCoast! lol j/p
Tommy, just for that, I'm buying your son Dayton his first car...and it'll be a Civic. 

I'm not trying to be the DR. PHIL of Ontario lowriding....(well, maybe the DR. GRILLE of lowriding lol) but I'm just saying, maybe if we got something to say, we say it to the person's face instead of trying to be all hush hush about it, then maybe there'd be less misunderstandings and hate between cats. That's all. I'm sure if we all knew that we were all mature enough to talk to each other without 'other' repurcussions, we'd be able to speak more freely.


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 3 2006, 02:00 AM~4760654
> *ya that ALy guy... hes never been in da GAme. Waste too much time overcharging people for rides to da Airport...come on 50 rupies. thats outrageous!
> *


you listen here, you truck-scrapping, time-wasting, three weeks-away-from-having-a-mullet wearing prick, if you EVER harass me about my cab fares being too high again, I'll kick you right in the cunt!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Sup henny!
:biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 2 2006, 06:43 PM~4760446
> *Yup..that exact thing happened to me at that show...and to this day i remember the person to told me to "get the fuck out". And i still have no respect for them, cause i wanted to learn. We should just trying and help and teach others, and not think that we're better then anyone..RESPECT FOR EACHOTHER
> *


 That happens with every club. I remeber when Aly first approched are group, one guy brushed him off(he wasn't doing it on purpose,he was just tired).But he gave us another chance and look hes our moncton chapter LOL


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 05:26 PM~4759741
> *I gotta say, I don't agree with that so much.
> Why can't I say something about one person in a club without 'dissing' his whole club?  Sure, if someone turns out some real bad quality work on his ride, and I call him on it, then what, the WHOLE CLUB gonna look at me like I'm talkin' shit on him?
> Don't make no kinda sense to me.
> 
> If I say "Dude, Sinfull creations, they ain't in the game, they takin' WAAAAY too long on their shit, they're not in the game no more, they're just in the DRINKING game, wastin' time not worrying about their rides, and even when they do, they turn out shit. They can't drive their whips, they always break, what piles of shit"
> THAT is dissing the club.
> But if I said 'Dude, that guy ALY in Sinfull ain't in the game...' then it's not dissing the club, it's comments towards one person.
> 
> I think that when a club takes derogatory comments towards one of their own as comments toward THE WHOLE CLUB, I see that as a problem.  That's when club wars start up, rumours, drama...
> 
> just my .02
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 07:03 PM~4760680
> *you listen here, you truck-scrapping, time-wasting, three weeks-away-from-having-a-mullet wearing prick, if you EVER harass me about my cab fares being too high again, I'll kick you right in the cunt!
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Sup henny!
> :biggrin:
> *


I cut my hair so it'll be a little longer the 3 week to grow that mullet.ANd your fares are too high. I can get a ride for only 30 rupie. ANd don't get Pissy with me or i'll tell everyone, that not only did your wife get your car built for ya, but a group of MINI TRUCKERS DID THE WORK!!!!


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 3 2006, 02:07 AM~4760724
> *I cut my hair so it'll be a little longer the 3 week to grow that mullet.ANd your fares are too high. I can get a ride for only 30 rupie. ANd don't get Pissy with me or i'll tell everyone, that not only did your wife get your car built for ya, but a group of MINI TRUCKERS DID THE WORK!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

30 rupees is cool..........BUTT VHOT ABOUT THE TIPP BUURRDEE!!!!!


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 07:08 PM~4760737
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 30 rupees is cool..........BUTT VHOT ABOUT THE TIPP BUURRDEE!!!!!
> *


If ya seen da guy i use ...you wouldn't tip him either.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Feb 2 2006, 04:52 PM~4759986
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>"I GOT CHROME N PAINT STREET LIFE BOUNCE ON CHROME STREET LIFE BOUNCE ON PAINT "</span>
> this is tha jam!!
> ice cube - chrome n paint
> *


try masta ace-born to roll. original cut not the remix


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 2 2006, 02:55 PM~4759025
> *I remember that show like it was yesterday ...I tried to come in the "corrall" and meet the dudes in the club and take some pics of the cars but they fuckin blew me off - told me to get out cause hydro shit was dangerous
> :uh:
> 
> then Clyde showed up and was totally cool  :biggrin:
> *


thats how i became a member of true playaz. i was watching esan hop against alex's 65 when it was still white (when the battery fell out). afterwards i went to say whats up to the riders guys couse i had a 65 at the time too. and all i got was a screw face. i went to say whats up to clyde. he envited me to the shop . hooked me up with some prices and envited me to my first meeting were i soon became a club member. :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

sounds like a buncha "cool guys" :uh:


----------



## DREEGZ

hey what the hell is the name of that song that come on after spike gets into a fight in volume 21? when the cars start hopping? .....sik jam but nothing beats the older cali swangin jams. i remember once i called because my video was late and kj said hed hook me up....so he sent me my video plus a cd with tracks from the video and a fuckin huge dollar sign chain bling bling yo :uh: ...i woulda rocked a checker plate tho :cheesy:


----------



## DREEGZ

big shout out to YUNGS JEWELLERY


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 04:48 PM~4759949
> *SEE THAT IMPY&CADDY and LUXURY?!
> YOU AIN'T THE ONLY ONES WHO CAN POST WHORE!!!!! lol
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


we're proud...you learned from the best


----------



## Big E

Update for you guys...Jus got together with Sif,Jeff&Sonu, and his car will all be fixed(Everything i mentioned)....most of it was all a big misunderstanding...

Thank you Jeff&Asif.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

Switches N Thangz


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Feb 2 2006, 08:21 PM~4761923
> *Update for you guys...Jus got together with Sif,Jeff&Sonu, and his car will all be fixed(Everything i mentioned)....most of it was all a big misunderstanding...
> 
> Thank you Jeff&Asif.. :thumbsup:
> *


see....NO more drama for you, your grounded


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 2 2006, 07:00 PM~4761694
> *thats how i became a member of true playaz. i was watching esan hop against alex's 65 when it was still white (when the battery fell out). afterwards i went to say whats up to the riders guys couse i had a 65 at the time too. and all i got was a screw face. i went to say whats up to clyde. he envited me to the shop . hooked me up with some prices and envited me to my first meeting were i soon became a club member. :biggrin:
> *



Just curious who did you talk to?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 04:48 PM~4759949
> *SEE THAT IMPY&CADDY and LUXURY?!
> YOU AIN'T THE ONLY ONES WHO CAN POST WHORE!!!!! lol
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

well, i went into the lil' riders compound. and asked one of the girls sitting under the tent who i should talk to. they pointed me over to ben G and some other dude. i said excuse me guys got a sec? they just kinda looked at me funny and went back to talking. dont get me wrong. s'all good now. but then. after that i thought "fuck this".


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> man i remember back in the day we used to have so much fun criusing the yonge st. strip, a hell of a lot less drama back then. anyways peace homie see ya at the next cruise spot.
> 
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: yup those were the days :biggrin: or rollin down the club district scoopin all the honeys...


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2006, 09:32 PM~4762708
> *  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 04:01 PM~4760658
> *
> 
> Same thing happened to me in MY club - TOMMY aka SICBSTRD done punked me off when I first tried to talk to them  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  But then after a while, when he saw my hot ass HONDA he wanted a piece of it pretty bad and wanted to give up his cracky-lac to get a piece of the UNCLE BEN'S lol lol
> TOMMY WHERE YOU AT?!  YOU REMEMBER THAT NIGGRA?!
> lol but it all worked out, we talked it out, and in the end, we kicked him out to the WestCoast! lol j/p
> Tommy, just for that, I'm buying your son Dayton his first car...and it'll be a Civic.
> *


haha yup i remember that shit...i still cant stand your brown ass...LOL...wheres my fucking og rider dvds bitch


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 2 2006, 05:04 PM~4760099
> *:cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

it was like that alot back in the day...I remember cruisin the falls when I first got my car out...there was only 2 other lolos up there on cruise nites...a lincoln from the states (later chop top) and Stevie's old caddy rag...the rest was just muscle cars n 5 liters...then one day outta the blue I see a 64 on wires - nearly shit myself...so I go up and say whatsup, and dudes actin all hard with his 6" BMXer goatee says "your lac juiced?" and I say yeah..he goes "fuck now everybodys got hydraulics" and drove away

took a few years - but now we're cool! :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 3 2006, 11:52 AM~4766091
> *it was like that alot back in the day...I remember cruisin the falls when I first got my car out...there was only 2 other lolos up there on cruise nite...a lincoln from the states (later chop top) and Stevie's old caddy rag...the rest was just muscle cars n 5 liters...then one day outta the blue I see a 64 on wires - nearly shit myself...so I go up and say whatsup, and dudes actin all hard with his 6" BMXer goatee says "your lac juiced?" and I say yeah..he goes "fuck now everybodys got hydraulics" and drove away
> 
> took a few years - but now we're cool!  :biggrin:
> *


what color 64 joe....


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 3 2006, 08:15 AM~4764134
> *haha yup i remember that shit...i still cant stand your brown ass...LOL...wheres my fucking og rider dvds bitch
> *


Get your lac runnin' right first. THEN the DVDs will come....otherwise you're liable to make a hopper out of it from the motivation...!


Besides, I know you're gonna play them non stop in Baby D's crib, for subliminal mesaging purposes, so for your own good, They stayin' in toronto! lol j/p


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Feb 3 2006, 05:57 PM~4766126
> *what color 64 joe....
> *


Get of the fuccin' net and go uncover more checkerplate in your new whip, foolio.


Actually, no, stay here and play with Uncle Aly...I'm bored...

and GET YOUR BROTHER TO RETURN MY CALL!!!! Before I start stalkin' him


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Feb 3 2006, 10:57 AM~4766126
> *what color 64 joe....
> *


you know ...and who I'm talkin about


----------



## Volv_lo

was it silver with red pearl?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> I remember that show...red imp with the 'INMATE' plates.
> 
> 
> were u talkin bout this licence plate bg pmpn? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now whos those O.G'S in this pic anyone? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MR. VATO ,CLYDE AND ESAN uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BG PMPN

> I remember that show...red imp with the 'INMATE' plates.
> were u talkin bout this licence plate bg pmpn? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now whos those O.G'S in this pic anyone? :biggrin:
> MR. VATO ,CLYDE AND ESAN uffin: :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who the whiteness is, and I don't know 'bandanna's' name, but I know him. He was Clyde's switchman at Scrape a couple years ago, straight guy. And of course, Clyde...
> ...but the REAL OG in that pic is the 'Lac! Damn, I remember juicing that thing...it was nice. Took a helluva long time for some reason, but whatever, we were busy. Thing MOVED (not that we tested it too much) but damn, 4/16 in the trunk, and it STOOD on three with half the batt's out...
> 
> 
> EDIT: right, I didn't read that you actually wrote the peoples names on the post. duh. Esan is his name. word
Click to expand...


----------



## lowcaddy87

whats up everyone!


----------



## lawanna

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2006, 04:01 PM~4760658
> *Tommy, just for that, I'm buying your son Dayton his first car...and it'll be a Civic.
> *


Ummm NO! Btw I'm doing well thanks for asking :twak:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Feb 3 2006, 10:52 PM~4768186
> *Ummm NO! Btw I'm doing well thanks for asking  :twak:
> *


I ASK ALL THE TIME!
Not my fault if YOUR babydaddy don't pass the message on!



Take care of my little boy there, allright?! (and I mean Dayton, not Tommy. I could care less about Tommy lol j/p)


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 3 2006, 10:18 AM~4766646
> *was it silver with red pearl?
> *


Nope long before the Volvo had hydros


----------



## LUXURY

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Feb 3 2006, 02:52 PM~4768186
> *Ummm NO! Btw I'm doing well thanks for asking  :twak:
> *


hey girl how are you doing? congrats on the little one


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 3 2006, 12:59 PM~4766518
> *you know ...and who I'm talkin about
> *


thats who i thought mr. DAVE N....LOL


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 3 2006, 07:24 PM~4769810
> *Nope long before the Volvo had hydros
> *



I thought it was Ryan. Thats when I had Hydros on the volvo too... I remember seeing your car and taking a pic of it in wassaga. I was like damn, Thats gotta be the nicest 63 rag I've ever seen in person... (must have been 12 years ago - WOW, time flies) And that was before you finished it the way it was when you sold it... :biggrin: 

You prolly didn't see my car in wassaga, but you never know.

Too bad you could't have kept that car Jeremy. But I know you've moved on to BIGGER and better..


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 4 2006, 11:03 AM~4774749
> *I thought it was Ryan.  Thats when I had Hydros on the volvo too...  I remember seeing your car and taking a pic of it in wassaga.  I was like damn, Thats gotta be the nicest 63 rag I've ever seen in person... (must have been 12 years ago - WOW, time flies)  And that was before you finished it the way it was when you sold it...  :biggrin:
> 
> You prolly didn't see my car in wassaga, but you never know.
> 
> Too bad you could't have kept that car Jeremy.  But I know you've moved on to BIGGER and better..
> *


Dave (the one Joe is talking about) sold that rag top to Ryan.....I remember Dave bought it from Kingston and got in it and drove the fucker home

Yeah I'm not gonna lie I miss my drop but i know its gone to a good home and will be taken care of

When you took the pic of it that was the first year I had it out with hydros, do you still have the pic I would love to see it ! and yeah that was some years ago :tears:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 3 2006, 10:52 AM~4766091
> *it was like that alot back in the day...I remember cruisin the falls when I first got my car out...there was only 2 other lolos up there on cruise nites...a lincoln from the states (later chop top) and Stevie's old caddy rag...the rest was just muscle cars n 5 liters...then one day outta the blue I see a 64 on wires - nearly shit myself...so I go up and say whatsup, and dudes actin all hard with his 6" BMXer goatee says "your lac juiced?" and I say yeah..he goes "fuck now everybodys got hydraulics" and drove away
> 
> took a few years - but now we're cool!  :biggrin:
> *


As soon as ya said this i knew exactly who ya were talking about lol


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 4 2006, 06:38 PM~4776335
> *Dave (the one Joe is talking about) sold that rag top to Ryan.....I remember Dave bought it from Kingston and got in it and drove the fucker home
> 
> Yeah I'm not gonna lie I miss my drop but i know its gone to a good home and will be taken care of
> 
> When you took the pic of it that was the first year I had it out with hydros, do you still have the pic I would love to see it ! and yeah that was some years ago :tears:
> *



I have some pics back when ya had it out at the Costco show.I think it was up in kitchner


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 4 2006, 07:38 PM~4776335
> *Dave (the one Joe is talking about) sold that rag top to Ryan.....I remember Dave bought it from Kingston and got in it and drove the fucker home
> 
> Yeah I'm not gonna lie I miss my drop but i know its gone to a good home and will be taken care of
> 
> When you took the pic of it that was the first year I had it out with hydros, do you still have the pic I would love to see it ! and yeah that was some years ago :tears:
> *


i went with dave to get that car... the guy he got it from was a gaurd from the kingston pen... we had daves moms toyota corrola and they guy asked us how we where gettin it back to brantford and dave said we are goin to tow it with the yota...LOL... the guy said what... there is no way it can be done .. so we hooked that fucker up to the yota and pulled it down the road about 6 blocks and dave got out at a stop sign and said fuck this... he went into the truck and got his plates from the gold and white 64 and threw them on the white one and said ok lets do this... it was winter when we got it and the dam thing had no heat...lol... dave froze his ass off we must have stoped lke 200 times so he could jump in the yota and warm up his feet and hands... that is a fuckin trip i will never forget..


----------



## lawanna

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 3 2006, 03:44 PM~4769474
> *I ASK ALL THE TIME!
> Not my fault if YOUR babydaddy don't pass the message on!
> 
> 
> 
> Take care of my little boy there, allright?! (and I mean Dayton, not Tommy. I could care less about Tommy lol j/p)
> *


Ya Ya blame it on the fat guy!
How's the weather over there LMAO :biggrin:


----------



## lawanna

> _Originally posted by LUXURY_@Feb 3 2006, 08:49 PM~4771680
> *hey girl how are you doing? congrats on the little one
> *


Thanks
Doing good but what I wouldn't give for more than 2 hours sleep in a row.


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 4 2006, 06:38 PM~4776335
> *Dave (the one Joe is talking about) sold that rag top to Ryan.....I remember Dave bought it from Kingston and got in it and drove the fucker home
> 
> Yeah I'm not gonna lie I miss my drop but i know its gone to a good home and will be taken care of
> 
> When you took the pic of it that was the first year I had it out with hydros, do you still have the pic I would love to see it ! and yeah that was some years ago :tears:
> *



Back before DIGI CAMS. I'll find it and scan it, ( I know where it is) I'll post it up and email you a copy :biggrin:

And the pic was taken just down the street from your cottage, or the cottage you rented maybe. On the strip. I pooped out of Ryans car ran back and snapped a pic of you CHIPN' (lol..) It was the coolest..


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0 

I got more, but for now, heres two of each car..


----------



## westsidehydros

JJJIIIMMMMIIIIEEE !!!!!!




:wave:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 4 2006, 12:03 PM~4774749
> *I thought it was Ryan.  Thats when I had Hydros on the volvo too...  I remember seeing your car and taking a pic of it in wassaga.  I was like damn, Thats gotta be the nicest 63 rag I've ever seen in person... (must have been 12 years ago - WOW, time flies)  And that was before you finished it the way it was when you sold it...  :biggrin:
> 
> You prolly didn't see my car in wassaga, but you never know.
> 
> Too bad you could't have kept that car Jeremy.  But I know you've moved on to BIGGER and better..
> *


thats funny, i remember almost shitting my pants the 1st time i saw jer's 63 in wasaga, it was a year before that, and it was parked in a driveway on the way to the strip. I stopped my truck and Chris(guumba) got out and took pics of it.

Just last week we were looking at those pics i told him to scan'em and post 'em. Does any body have any more pics of Ryan's 64, i never saw it up close rumor has it it was pretty rough. Didn't his wheel fall off on his way to Wasaga that year.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 5 2006, 10:57 AM~4780705
> *:0  :0
> 
> I got more, but for now, heres two of each car..
> *


Nice pics...


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 3 2006, 09:52 AM~4766091
> *it was like that alot back in the day...I remember cruisin the falls when I first got my car out...there was only 2 other lolos up there on cruise nites...a lincoln from the states (later chop top) and Stevie's old caddy rag...the rest was just muscle cars n 5 liters...then one day outta the blue I see a 64 on wires - nearly shit myself...so I go up and say whatsup, and dudes actin all hard with his 6" BMXer goatee says "your lac juiced?" and I say yeah..he goes "fuck now everybodys got hydraulics" and drove away
> 
> took a few years - but now we're cool!  :biggrin:
> *


the chop top was Tony's T-bird, I remember that car rollin on 17" gold daytons and juice in the snow, Where is that car now??


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 5 2006, 01:48 PM~4781013
> *the chop top was Tony's T-bird, I remember that car rollin on 17" gold daytons and juice in the snow, Where is that car now??
> *



still in the falls, had a box frame made for it to connect subframes.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 5 2006, 11:57 AM~4780705
> *:0  :0
> 
> I got more, but for now, heres two of each car..
> *


 DAnny T almost bought that rag, but he couldn't sell hes truck fast enough, so he ended up buying DAves 64. what ever happened to the rag anyways?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 5 2006, 12:04 PM~4781164
> *still in the falls,  had a box frame made for it to connect subframes.
> *


never see it on this side of the ditch, probably not allowed to cross anymore. He used to cruise with 40's on his lap :uh:


----------



## different

Ah the good ole' days. Shit, i never saw jeremys car there.


----------



## different

"LITE IT UP" ..................the kids still saying that nowadays? :roflmao:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:06 PM~4781182
> *DAnny T almost bought that rag, but he couldn't sell hes truck fast enough, so he ended up buying DAves 64. what ever happened to the rag anyways?
> *



haven't seen Dave's hard top in a couple years either! Last time i saw it was Dark Knights 3 years ago.


----------



## topless65

TTT .switches&thangs.


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@Feb 5 2006, 06:51 AM~4778541
> *Ya Ya blame it on the fat guy!
> How's the weather over there LMAO  :biggrin:
> *


Actually, Mama D (that's your new name, since you passed on 'Baby D' to your new little bundle of chrome  ) the weather here is MINT! I'm in Moncton, and it's HALIFAX that got the 65 cm of snow...
But I would'a LOVED to get that much snow, then I could FINALLY USE my truck for one of it's main intended purposes ( 1) pimpin', 2) haulin', 3) snow drivin', 4) pimpin') since the last two years I had it!!

But instead I was driving around yesterday with the ROOF BACK!!!! it was ACTUALLY that nice that I had the windows down, and the roof back, car-OOOZIN'!

Advice for getting more than 2 hours of sleep.....COUGH SYRUP! (not for you, for the kid. Or Crown Royal in the bottle. Whatever)


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 5 2006, 11:57 AM~4780705
> *:0  :0
> 
> I got more, but for now, heres two of each car..
> *


anyone else got any pics of jeremys 63 like it is in these pics?


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 5 2006, 07:50 PM~4783484
> *anyone else got any pics of jeremys 63 like it is in these pics?
> *



I have photo albums of cars from way back. I was a picture WHORE - STILL AM. I have at least 30 pics of Ryans and Jers cars, even old school pics of Joes caddy, everyones rides. Just that I have to scan them.. Maybe I'll scan some and put them on my website... 

YES RYANS wheel did fall off on the HWY. First time out, drove to sauga, and had the adaptors on the wrong sides. BUT HE MADE IT THERE, had it flat bedded back..

Man those two cars, drew a lot of attention that weekend :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 5 2006, 08:39 PM~4783855
> *I have photo albums of cars from way back.  I was a picture WHORE - STILL AM.  I have at least 30 pics of Ryans and Jers cars, even old school pics of Joes caddy, everyones rides.  Just that I have to scan them..  Maybe I'll scan some and put them on my website...
> 
> YES RYANS wheel did fall off on the HWY.  First time out, drove to sauga, and had the adaptors on the wrong sides.  BUT HE MADE IT THERE, had it flat bedded back..
> 
> Man those two cars, drew a lot of attention that weekend :biggrin:
> *



WHat happened to the rag? i don't think i've seen it since


----------



## Volv_lo

He told me that someone in Missisauga bought it. Not sure who.


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 5 2006, 12:04 PM~4781164
> *still in the falls,  had a box frame made for it to connect subframes.
> *


oh ya still in the FALLS i just live here dont mean i am a FALLS nut ? ok so maybe sometimes :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## guumba




----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by guumba_@Feb 6 2006, 01:02 PM~4788203
> *
> *


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
:biggrin: THOSE ARE THE PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

clean :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu




----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by guumba_@Feb 6 2006, 03:02 PM~4788203
> *
> *


THOSE WHERE THE DAYS.........


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by guumba_@Feb 6 2006, 12:02 PM~4788203
> *
> *



DAMN!!!!!

shit that had to be 6 or 7 years ago???

what a trip seein it like that from back in the day :tears:

that was before the dual rear antennas,rear bumper gaurds, and before a shit load of chrome plating....oh and was with the Reds double top setup (the OGs will remember that stuff)

shit it still has the Roadsters on it :0


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the throw back :thumbsup:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 06:10 PM~4790594
> *DAMN!!!!!
> 
> shit that had to be 6 or 7 years ago???
> 
> what a trip seein it like that from back in the day :tears:
> 
> that was before the dual rear antennas,rear bumper gaurds, and before a shit load of chrome plating....oh and was with the Reds double top setup (the OGs will remember that stuff)
> *


THAT WAS THE ONLY BAD THING I COULD SAY ABOUT THAT RIDE, "ONLY 1 ANTENNA!!" ALWAYS LIKED THAT TRE. I ALSO REMEMBER THE CAR FROM 'TOON TOWN' IN NIAGARA FALLS, PLACE WAS PACKED EVERY SUNDAY. ALWAYS HATED YOU CAUSE YOUR SHIT WAS THE NICEST THERE!! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 05:17 PM~4790644
> *THAT WAS THE ONLY BAD THING I COULD SAY ABOUT THAT RIDE, "ONLY 1 ANTENNA!!" ALWAYS LIKED THAT TRE.  I ALSO REMEMBER THE CAR FROM 'TOON TOWN' IN NIAGARA FALLS, PLACE WAS PACKED EVERY SUNDAY. ALWAYS HATED YOU CAUSE YOUR SHIT WAS THE NICEST THERE!! :biggrin:
> *


"ONLY 1 ANTENNA" what a hooptie



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:19 PM~4790659
> *"ONLY 1 ANTENNA" what a hooptie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL........ you can say that again


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 06:19 PM~4790659
> *"ONLY 1 ANTENNA" what a hooptie
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HAD TO FIND SOMETHING WRONG WITH IT........WAS THAT CAR A TRUE 409 CAR, AND DID YOU HAVE THE 409 FOR IT, THAT WAS THE RUMOR....JUS WONDERING


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 05:24 PM~4790688
> *HAD TO FIND SOMETHING WRONG WITH IT........WAS THAT CAR A TRUE 409 CAR, AND DID YOU HAVE THE 409 FOR IT, THAT WAS THE RUMOR....JUS WONDERING
> *


YES it was and YES i did....I sold the 409 with a 64 SS 409 car I had for a little bit of cash  

After I realized no one would want a OG 409 car flaked out that was cut with hydros 

Anybody can restore them It takes an idiot like me to cut it LOL


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

YOU'RE FUCKED :angry: , THAT'S A HUGE $$$$$$$ ORIGINAL CAR (in case you didn't know). YOU NEED HELP.

I'M SURE YOU GOT GOOD MONEY FOR IT, SO I'LL JUST MIND MY OWN FUCKING BUSINESS.

IS THE 59 A 348? AND IS IT DONE YET?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 05:33 PM~4790730
> *YOU'RE FUCKED :angry: , THAT'S A HUGE $$$$$$$ ORIGINAL CAR (in case you didn't know).  YOU NEED HELP.
> 
> I'M SURE YOU GOT GOOD MONEY FOR IT, SO I'LL JUST MIND MY OWN FUCKING BUSINESS.
> 
> IS THE 59 A 348? AND IS IT DONE YET?
> *



   

Not a 348 car but on the vin (if you care to decode it) it says "BADMUTHERFUCKER"


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 08:33 PM~4790730
> *YOU'RE FUCKED :angry: , THAT'S A HUGE $$$$$$$ ORIGINAL CAR (in case you didn't know).  YOU NEED HELP.
> 
> I'M SURE YOU GOT GOOD MONEY FOR IT, SO I'LL JUST MIND MY OWN FUCKING BUSINESS.
> 
> IS THE 59 A 348? AND IS IT DONE YET?
> *


lol will the details of this build come out???


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:37 PM~4790752
> *
> 
> Not a 348 car but on the vin (if you care to decode it) it says "BADMUTHERFUCKER"
> *


LOL nice


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 06:37 PM~4790752
> *
> 
> Not a 348 car but on the vin (if you care to decode it) it says "BADMUTHERFUCKER"
> *



JUST ALITTLE PEAK JER!! ANY PICS FOR THE LAYITLOWERS?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 05:39 PM~4790762
> *JUST ALITTLE PEAK JER!! ANY PICS FOR THE LAYITLOWERS?
> *


OK  its just another hooptie not really a big deal


----------



## coco73chev

are we gonna see this car hit the streets some time this summer ??


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 07:47 PM~4790794
> *OK    its just another hooptie not really a big deal
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 06:47 PM~4790794
> *OK    its just another hooptie not really a big deal
> *


I SEE POWER WINDOWS :0 AND ARE THOSE TRAILMASTERS :0 ??


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 6 2006, 05:48 PM~4790799
> *are we gonna see this car hit the streets some time this summer ??
> *



Keep your eyes open you never know what you might see  

Picture this 2 59 drops cruisin the Falls this summer......one never knows


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:53 PM~4790826
> *Keep youe eyes open you never know what you might see
> 
> Picture this 2 59 drops cruisin the Falls this summer......one never knows
> *


what about the G-bodies on back bumper???


----------



## coco73chev

yah aight ....i got my fingers crossed ...2 59 rollin should be shaweet man .....i can pictue it now fuckin hop off at no frills :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 05:52 PM~4790820
> *I SEE POWER WINDOWS :0  AND ARE THOSE TRAILMASTERS :0 ??
> *


Power windows, power vents, power bench seat......the list goes on


like i said its in the VIN just decode it  


BADMUTHERFUCKER


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Feb 6 2006, 05:54 PM~4790835
> *what about the G-bodies on back bumper???
> *


Shit bro I got more into my cruiser skirts then the Cutlass


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

WHO'S GONNA DRIVE THE COUPE?? OR IS IT FOR SALE??


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:57 PM~4790866
> *Shit bro I got more into my cruiser skirts then the Cutlass
> *


i know but look at some of the other rides that stand on back bumper i have more into my kicks then they have into thier rides....


----------



## coco73chev

cruiser skirts :tongue:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 07:15 PM~4790632
> *Thanks for the throw back Eric :thumbsup:
> *


 if ya like those pics i gonna dig out mine i took


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 05:57 PM~4790868
> *WHO'S GONNA DRIVE THE COUPE?? OR IS IT FOR SALE??
> *


Its gonna be a community car


----------



## guumba




----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 08:57 PM~4790868
> *WHO'S GONNA DRIVE THE COUPE?? OR IS IT FOR SALE??
> *


EVERYTHING IS FOR SALE FOR THE RIGHT PRICE....LOL AINT THAT RITE JER..


----------



## topless65

Jer, if you get that 59 done by this summer....all i have to say is :worship: 
cause i know how much work that is, espically to make it to standards. GOOD LUCK HOMIE.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 6 2006, 05:59 PM~4790878
> *cruiser skirts  :tongue:
> *



NOS cruiser skirts


----------



## coco73chev

nice ! :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

AIN'T NO WAY BOTH WILL BE DONE THIS SUMMER, I HOPE THEY ARE, BUT TOO MUCH WORK INVOLVED. 


IS THE OTHER 59 PETE'S, IF SO IS THE 63 FOR SALE?


----------



## DREEGZ

damnnn


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 6 2006, 06:01 PM~4790898
> *Jer, if you get that 59 done by this summer....all i have to say is :worship:
> cause i know how much work that is, espically to make it to standards. GOOD LUCK HOMIE.
> *


Well all i will say is that its not coming out until its 110% no half steppin with this one .....so we'll just have to wait and see

It won't be rushed PERIOD


----------



## coco73chev

i think the 63 is 4sale for 25 with no set up and batts :dunno:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 09:03 PM~4790913
> *AIN'T NO WAY BOTH WILL BE DONE THIS SUMMER, I HOPE THEY ARE, BUT TOO MUCH WORK INVOLVED.
> IS THE OTHER 59 PETE'S, IF SO IS THE 63 FOR SALE?
> *


well that sounds like a challenge..LOL.. like jer said you never know what you might see in the falls this year...


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 06:03 PM~4790913
> *AIN'T NO WAY BOTH WILL BE DONE THIS SUMMER, I HOPE THEY ARE, BUT TOO MUCH WORK INVOLVED.
> *


----------



## coco73chev

its all about the falls !!!!!!!! uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

TTT for Switches & Thangs :thumbsup: 

Sorry for whoring out your topic with my junk


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 07:04 PM~4790922
> *Well all i will say is that its not coming out until its 110% no half steppin with this one .....so we'll just have to wait and see
> 
> It won't be rushed PERIOD
> *



DUAL ANTENNAS AND ALL .................J/K, DEJU VU :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 6 2006, 07:04 PM~4790924
> *i think the 63 is 4sale for 25 with no set up and batts :dunno:
> *



25 US......................GOD DAMN :0


----------



## maddy

WUT'S UP EVERYBODY??? :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:06 PM~4790944
> *TTT for Switches & Thangs  :thumbsup:
> 
> Sorry for whoring out your topic with my junk
> *


damn gangsta doin it big  
fuck atleast when we whore its still about lowriders fukin ontario topic went to shit


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by PROJECT6DEUCE_@Feb 6 2006, 06:07 PM~4790945
> *DUAL ANTENNAS AND ALL .................J/K, DEJU VU :biggrin:
> *


Thanks already got them  and my AC vents as well


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Feb 6 2006, 09:11 PM~4790968
> *damn gangsta doin it big
> fuck atleast when we whore its still about lowriders fukin ontario topic went to shit
> *


LOL thats a good call


----------



## coco73chev

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 6 2006, 08:10 PM~4790966
> *WUT'S UP EVERYBODY??? :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup paco


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Feb 6 2006, 08:11 PM~4790973
> *LOL thats a good call
> *


  and thats tha TRUTH lol


----------



## guumba

> _Originally posted by coco73chev_@Feb 6 2006, 07:06 PM~4790938
> *its all about the falls !!!!!!!! uffin:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Feb 6 2006, 06:11 PM~4790968
> *damn gangsta doin it big
> fuck atleast when we whore its still about lowriders fukin ontario topic went to shit
> *


Tell me about it ....its all hugs and kisses ,sweetie this and sweetie that......

like Pete said 10 pages of junk THANKS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## coco73chev

dont quote me i could be wrong ....


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 07:11 PM~4790969
> *Thanks already got them    and my AC vents as well
> *



POWER EVERYTHING AND A/C, FUCK I'M STARTING TO HATE YOU ALL OVER AGAIN, SOMEONE FOUND A PERFFECTLY OPTIONED 59, FUCK IT RESTORE ORIGINAL AND COMPETE IN THE O.G. CLASSES AT LOWRIDER SHOWS.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:14 PM~4790998
> *Tell me about it ....its all hugs and kisses ,sweetie this and sweetie that......
> 
> like Pete said 10 pages of junk THANKS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: pete couldnt have said it any better


----------



## maddy

JER;
GOT A PUT THAT BIG ASS POLICE SPOT LIGHT TOO. 

WUT'S UP DREEGS????? JUST IN THE GARAGE DOING THE NEXT EPISODE OF PACO'S DANGEROUS GARAGE... TODAY'S SHOW IS HOW 2 CHOP A 64 WAGON IN 3 DAYS??? :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## DREEGZ

SO WHAT THE FUCK IS CRACKIN ........OTHER THAN SHITTY WEATHER
WHAT ARE ALL THE HOMIES UP TO


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 6 2006, 08:19 PM~4791038
> *JER;
> GOT A PUT THAT BIG ASS POLICE SPOT LIGHT TOO.
> 
> WUT'S UP DREEGS????? JUST IN THE GARAGE DOING THE NEXT EPISODE OF PACO'S DANGEROUS GARAGE... TODAY'S SHOW IS HOW 2 CHOP A 64 WAGON IN 3 DAYS??? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 09:04 PM~4790922
> *Well all i will say is that its not coming out until its 110% no half steppin with this one .....so we'll just have to wait and see
> 
> It won't be rushed PERIOD
> *


EXACTLY..110%
>so you won't see the '65 till 2007, right now its at like 10%. But with the help of friends like Jeff and Asif, things will start looking better soon. NOTHING BUT FULL FRAME WRAPS, FULL CHROME UNDIES/ENGINE, AND HEATED SEATS FOR THOSE COLD CANADIAN NIGHTS :biggrin:


----------



## G'dupGbody

whats up everybody


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Feb 6 2006, 08:23 PM~4791064
> *whats up everybody
> *


NUTTIN HOMIE,,,,CHILLIN IN THA HYDRO SECTION STAYIN AWAY FROM THA FUKIN MARTHA STEWART TOPIC :ugh:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Feb 6 2006, 08:27 PM~4791095
> *NUTTIN HOMIE,,,,CHILLIN IN THA HYDRO SECTION STAYIN AWAY FROM THA FUKIN MARTHA STEWART TOPIC  :ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

SHhhhh! not so loud they might hear us in here/


----------



## DREEGZ

OH ITS OK HOMEY I JUST BLEW UP THE ONTARIO TOPIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## G'dupGbody

theyve been to this topic before hopefully they dont find it again


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Feb 6 2006, 09:38 PM~4791176
> *OH ITS OK HOMEY I JUST BLEW UP THE ONTARIO TOPIC  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


dam man you really know how to clean out a topic... there was 6 users in here b4 you put that quote and now theres only 2...LOL..


----------



## DREEGZ

LOL


----------



## topless65

during my tirp to LA


----------



## topless65

more


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 07:10 PM~4790594
> *DAMN!!!!!
> 
> shit that had to be 6 or 7 years ago???
> 
> what a trip seein it like that from back in the day :tears:
> 
> that was before the dual rear antennas,rear bumper gaurds, and before a shit load of chrome plating....oh and was with the Reds double top setup (the OGs will remember that stuff)
> 
> shit it still has the Roadsters on it  :0
> *



I think the roadsters looked good


----------



## Volv_lo

:0


----------



## Volv_lo

:0 :0


----------



## Volv_lo

last one for now.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

nice pics man.. keep that shit rollin.....


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:04 PM~4790922
> *Well all i will say is that its not coming out until its 110% no half steppin with this one .....so we'll just have to wait and see
> 
> It won't be rushed PERIOD
> *


I'm bettin it'll be seen in a magazine before seen on the streets  

on the muthafuckin COVER :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

on the muthafuckin COVER :biggrin:
[/quote]


...or the muthafuckin BUMPHA :biggrin:


----------



## thehailife

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 5 2006, 12:06 PM~4781182
> *DAnny T almost bought that rag, but he couldn't sell hes truck fast enough, so he ended up buying DAves 64. what ever happened to the rag anyways?
> *


im pretty sure Ryan sold the car to Theo with no pumps, then theo painted it a baby blue, then he sold it to sum guy in rexdale, then it was sold to Jay from all that cc currently the baby blue 64 in there club , but i might be wrong


----------



## Big E

Shit that shit is way back...pic of Brians Merc. :thumbsup:


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 6 2006, 08:01 PM~4790902
> *NOS cruiser skirts
> *



:worship: nice !!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Feb 7 2006, 07:43 AM~4794149
> *Shit that shit is way back...pic of Brians Merc. :thumbsup:
> *


that thing is sick :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Feb 7 2006, 07:57 AM~4794050
> *im pretty sure Ryan sold the car to Theo with no pumps, then theo painted it a baby blue, then he sold it to sum guy in rexdale, then it was sold to Jay from all that cc currently the baby blue 64 in there club , but i  might be wrong
> *


GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE, CAR LOOKS WAY BETTER NOW!!


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 7 2006, 04:54 PM~4796496
> *that thing is sick  :biggrin:
> *


 That is sitting in hes Garage in lots of peices.Someone needs to go kick hes ass and get him back on it. Elliot and chris get to it.Ever since he started hanging with a certain guy he hasn't had interest in working on it. :tears:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 7 2006, 09:17 PM~4798074
> *That is sitting in hes Garage in lots of peices.Someone needs to go kick hes ass and get him back on it. Elliot and chris get to it.Ever since he started hanging with a certain guy he hasn't had interest in working on it. :tears:
> *



I'm interested. :0


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 7 2006, 10:01 PM~4798804
> *I'm interested. :0
> *


Hes dad will not allow that truck to be sold. He'll take it back before that happens.


----------



## coco73chev

:0 those truck go for good money where there done to the tits ....


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 7 2006, 11:10 PM~4798888
> *Hes dad will not allow that truck to be sold. He'll take it back before that happens.
> *


I'm sorry, I thought we were talkin about a 64 rag


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 7 2006, 07:17 PM~4798074
> *That is sitting in hes Garage in lots of peices.Someone needs to go kick hes ass and get him back on it. Elliot and chris get to it.Ever since he started hanging with a certain guy he hasn't had interest in working on it. :tears:
> *


i've been tryin to get him workin on it for like a year..


----------



## burnslo

Whats up dogz?.......... I just well.... ya know ttt :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Mike, yeah we know man, all too well.


----------



## burnslo

whats up hommies is it not cold as shit out side I was tryin to do some work on my ride but its to damm cold


----------



## allcoupedup

It is cold out there man, we thought that warm spell woulda lasted.


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 8 2006, 07:55 PM~4806873
> *It is cold out there man, we thought that warm spell woulda lasted.
> *


ya but with are luck looks like we might be in for a bit more of this shit. my boy was gonna put the 20z back on his 4 runner 2/...3 weeks back go thing he didnt he woulda had to take them off back :uh:


----------



## topless65

keepin Toronto on top of the scene!!!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 9 2006, 02:11 AM~4808619
> *keepin Toronto on top of the scene!!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Feb 9 2006, 01:18 AM~4808642
> *:0  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats gwanin hommies???? hope all my peeps had a good day to day. I cant wait till summer just like the rest of yall.. anyone get some work done on there rides this week?? I didnt to cold,I have a heater but shit dont cut it some one tell me thay got some work done, I here stuff like that it warms me up ya know! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

the cold is keeping everyone indoors...way too cold to go outside


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Feb 9 2006, 04:48 PM~4812313
> *Whats gwanin hommies???? hope all my peeps had a good day to day. I cant wait till summer just like the rest of yall.. anyone get some work done on there rides this week?? I didnt to cold,I have a heater but shit dont cut it some one tell me thay got some work done, I here stuff like that it warms me up ya know! :biggrin:
> *


na no work homie it was pretty fuckin cold..damn.

but i wanna start gettin some shit done man this is killing me.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Sonu

:wave: sickk cold outside


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Feb 9 2006, 05:48 PM~4812313
> *Whats gwanin hommies???? hope all my peeps had a good day to day. I cant wait till summer just like the rest of yall.. anyone get some work done on there rides this week?? I didnt to cold,I have a heater but shit dont cut it some one tell me thay got some work done, I here stuff like that it warms me up ya know! :biggrin:
> *


Not alot of room to work and its to colld to move stuff around in my garage but im dieing to get my car out and cruz.


----------



## lowcaddy87

shit i got a heated shop but nothing to really work on, well maby soon i will, well we are building a paint booth right now :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

meh, just sitting inside puting lines on anything i can find. its even to cold to go take parts off my car to stripe


----------



## lowcaddy87

i think i gave up on the striping thing a while ago, no time to practice and i gotta be in a certain mood to get into it


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Jay any word on that Caprice? Gotta # for us?


----------



## lowcaddy87

ya il pm it to you, i havent been buy in a while, but it should be there still


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Feb 6 2006, 09:22 PM~4792015
> *:0  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 11 2006, 05:09 PM~4827283
> *ttt
> *


 :uh: ppppppfffffffffffffff thats how you do it you FO0L :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 13 2006, 06:22 PM~4841188
> *hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it
> *


whats this about a 58? :0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 13 2006, 07:22 PM~4841188
> *hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it
> *



dum, da dum dum... :0


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 13 2006, 06:22 PM~4841188
> *hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it
> *



:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 13 2006, 05:22 PM~4841188
> *hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 13 2006, 04:22 PM~4841188
> *hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it
> *


hey your nose looks a little brown, does it smell like shit? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65

lol...just though i'd bring some life to the topic..i saw it on the second page..and TTT is just getting lame


----------



## lowcaddy87

this 58 i just got, no it wont get there for at least a week


----------



## G'dupGbody

cant wait to see this 58 come out


----------



## BG PMPN

nice! clean car from the quick look I took.
so you back in the game son?!


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 13 2006, 08:00 PM~4842697
> *this 58 i just got, no it wont get there for at least a week
> *


 :0


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 14 2006, 08:44 AM~4845569
> *nice!  clean car from the quick look I took.
> so you back in the game son?!
> *


hey bigfoolio,, that pic of your avitar looks likes it been enhanced,, anything u own only has a limit of tic tacing... :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: 
besides if u look really cose u can see the thin wires used to hold the linc up>>>> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 13 2006, 09:00 PM~4842697
> *this 58 i just got, no it wont get there for at least a week
> *


 digga-digga-damn! . clean as fuck! :0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 13 2006, 11:00 PM~4842697
> *this 58 i just got, no it wont get there for at least a week
> *




ain't that some buuuuuullllllllssshhhhiiitttt !!!!!!!

fess up now, or for ever hold your peice !
:cheesy:


----------



## lowcaddy87

QUOTE(topless65 @ Feb 13 2006, 04:22 PM) 
hey asif.and jeff.... i hope that 58 made it there safe..can't wait to see it


hey your nose looks a little brown, does it smell like shit? 



> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 14 2006, 04:42 AM~4842502
> *lol...just though i'd bring some life to the topic..i saw it on the second page..and TTT is just getting lame
> *


that auction just hapend to be ending when i was reading this, wish had that car though


----------



## juiceman

:twak:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin: hey nate


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 14 2006, 11:37 PM~4847583
> *hey bigfoolio,, that pic of your avitar looks likes it been enhanced,, anything u own only has a limit of tic tacing...
> besides if u look really cose u can see the thin wires used to hold the linc up>>>>
> *


now now, don't hate just cuz you know that's twice the hieght that 2LOW4PACO hits!!! HA HA HA

And what's this I'm reading on YOUR avatar?! You're ALL THAT now? Weren't you with Rydaz4Life a while ago? 

Damn, I gotta talk to Mario...seems he'll let ANYONE in his club.... :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy: 
ha ha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 13 2006, 09:00 PM~4842697
> *this 58 i just got, no it wont get there for at least a week
> *



Right on brother...Congradulations man...


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 15 2006, 07:39 AM~4852752
> *now now, don't hate just cuz you know that's twice the hieght that 2LOW4PACO hits!!!  HA HA HA
> 
> And what's this I'm reading on YOUR avatar?! You're ALL THAT now?  Weren't you with Rydaz4Life a while ago?
> 
> Damn, I gotta talk to Mario...seems he'll let ANYONE in his club.... :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> ha ha
> *


 :nono:


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 15 2006, 06:02 PM~4853072
> *Right on brother...Congradulations man...
> *


i didnt really get it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Feb 15 2006, 10:41 PM~4857523
> *i didnt really get it
> *


Sorry man, I thought you did...


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 15 2006, 03:53 PM~4855357
> *:nono:
> *



damn were u been????
iv'e been all that at least 2 1\2 years already?????
when you got time to talk instead of being a cover girl 4 LRM i'll fill u in on the details.... so when do we leave 4 bermuda...got to see my #1 girl?????? :0 :0 :0 :0 
and if memory serves me right u had to use a jack to lift your shiiiiiiiiit?bitch.....


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by maddy_@Feb 19 2006, 07:31 AM~4878541
> *damn were u been????
> iv'e been all that at least 2 1\2 years already?????
> when you got time to talk instead of being a cover girl 4 LRM i'll fill u in on the details.... so when do we leave 4 bermuda...got to see my #1 girl?????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> and if memory serves me right u had to use a jack to lift your shiiiiiiiiit?bitch.....
> *



HA HA HA!!! USE A JACK!!! I LOVE IT!

And hey...ANYTIME you wanna be a cover girl for LRM, you let me know....we all know YOUR rack's bigger than MINE...!!! :O :O 

I leave for Bermuda Friday, it's a pretty tight schedule so I prolly won't get time to swang through Toronto, even though I want to so I can see my car (and maybe my wife, but more my car) But when I do, we'll get together and get drunk.
We'll have a LAYITLOW club night or something...hopefully that RIDEORLIE mother comes out HA HA


----------



## Wutitdo

Hope your all ready for this!!!


COMING SUMMER 2006


----------



## Wutitdo

OH FUCK...


----------



## juiceman

clydes old car, i wondered what happened to it .lol :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Lookin good, wutitdo!!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by Wutitdo_@Feb 20 2006, 08:33 PM~4890301
> * OH FUCK...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by Wutitdo_@Feb 20 2006, 10:33 PM~4890301
> * OH FUCK...
> *


someone's been busy  :thumbsup:


----------



## different

wutitdo,cars lookin mean boy!


----------



## different




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

haha whatitdo ,looking good homie ,i swear that car gonna out live all of us..lol :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 21 2006, 02:12 PM~4894433
> *
> *



:dunno:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 21 2006, 03:12 PM~4894433
> *
> *



Hey man, where did you find this?


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 21 2006, 12:12 PM~4894433
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## topless65

that Lemans will be interesting to watch this summer at scrape!!


----------



## different

Trinity Chris - In the Streets

http://www.videodirector.ca/cv_24.html


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 22 2006, 05:17 AM~4899907
> *Trinity Chris - In the Streets
> 
> http://www.videodirector.ca/cv_24.html
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 
Congrats Guys.. :thumbsup: 
Lookin Good.


----------



## thehailife

Sweet shit steve, u get paid for that shiet ???


----------



## maddy

wut up!wut up? 
how you's doing??? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 22 2006, 01:17 PM~4899907
> *Trinity Chris - In the Streets
> 
> http://www.videodirector.ca/cv_24.html
> *



WORD! Swangin' in the WINTER! 
Nice, congrats y'all!

Not a bad song/message either


----------



## topless65

ttt


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Feb 22 2006, 09:57 AM~4900214
> *Sweet shit steve, u get paid for that shiet ???
> *


Nah Hai, Not money anyway. They gave us that shot of the shop logo as advertising. .............and I cant forget free coffee
Not yet at the big time movie/tv/video level that the hailife 64 gets to be in. 
I swear your car must have its own agent :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 23 2006, 08:38 AM~4909120
> *Nah Hai, Not money anyway. They gave us that shot of the shop logo as advertising. .............and I cant forget free coffee
> Not yet at the big time movie/tv/video level that the hailife 64 gets to be in.
> I swear your car must have its own agent  :biggrin:
> *


Way to go guys...Looking real nice...


----------



## thehailife

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 23 2006, 08:38 AM~4909120
> *Nah Hai, Not money anyway. They gave us that shot of the shop logo as advertising. .............and I cant forget free coffee
> Not yet at the big time movie/tv/video level that the hailife 64 gets to be in.
> I swear your car must have its own agent  :biggrin:
> *



fuck i wish, goin to the shop tonite , u gonna be there ? 

wassup tabernack i see u :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

Nuff Big ups to all T.P Kru :biggrin: The lemans looks dope love the rimz, what he do wid the gold ones????? there is gonna be so much new rides and re done rides at scrape this year...Yo Hai tell that ass hole jazz(mr big rimz 63) to call Bandit If you chat to him thx


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Feb 23 2006, 12:58 PM~4909854
> *fuck i wish, goin to the shop tonite , u gonna be there ?
> 
> wassup tabernack i see u  :biggrin:
> *


might pass through before work


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

im gonna come by too, my daily needs some checkerplate :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 23 2006, 04:45 PM~4913070
> *im gonna come by too, my daily needs some checkerplate :biggrin:
> *


Pick my ass up take me wid you :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 23 2006, 07:45 PM~4913070
> *im gonna come by too, my daily needs some checkerplate :biggrin:
> *


still with the checkerplate....LOL


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 23 2006, 05:45 PM~4913070
> *im gonna come by too, my daily needs some checkerplate :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by thehailife_@Feb 23 2006, 10:58 AM~4909854
> *fuck i wish, goin to the shop tonite , u gonna be there ?
> 
> wassup tabernack i see u  :biggrin:
> *


What's up you crazy fucker... :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Dave? What going down?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 22 2006, 01:54 PM~4901803
> *WORD!  Swangin' in the WINTER!
> Nice, congrats y'all!
> 
> Not a bad song/message either
> *



I'm really surprised by that video too. I thought it was going to be some cheesy production, but it came out really well.


----------



## Sonu




----------



## BigDeep

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Feb 23 2006, 04:57 PM~4912671
> *Nuff Big ups to all T.P Kru :biggrin:  The lemans looks dope love the rimz, what he do wid the gold ones????? there is gonna be so much new rides and re done rides at scrape this year...Yo Hai tell that ass hole jazz(mr big rimz 63) to call Bandit If you chat to him thx
> *


Jazz "Mr Big Rimz 63" is out of the country taking car of some :biggrin: "business" :biggrin: won't be back for 6 weeks....


----------



## 2low

:wave: mmmmm snow... :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

booo snow ..imformer.yadda yadda lick ur boom -boom down... :biggrin: :ya the video production was really good for canadian product .the boys shoulda got paid .... :thumbsdown:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 24 2006, 11:39 AM~4919069
> *Whats up Dave?  What going down?
> *


nothing much Asif...Just working at the pawn shop and on my rides...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 25 2006, 08:21 PM~4927656
> *:wave: mmmmm snow... :uh:
> *


Where'd ya get that pic from?


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 25 2006, 08:21 PM~4927656
> *:wave: mmmmm snow... :uh:
> *



Suckers :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 25 2006, 08:14 PM~4927910
> *Where'd ya get that pic from?
> *


 infront of my house this morning. heres another 

SWITCHES AND THANGS


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 25 2006, 10:53 PM~4928488
> *infront of my house this morning. heres another
> 
> SWITCHES AND THANGS
> *



You had snow like that infr9ont of your house today??? Man thank god i live in Burlington, we had No snow .


----------



## 2low

its almost 2/3 gone now, but its still shitty out


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Damn that sucks. I can see Grass outside here in burlington. nice and sunny and dry today.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Feb 25 2006, 11:17 PM~4928318
> *Suckers  :biggrin:
> *



Suckers, huh? You'll be back here soon enough!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

an ull be freezing ur ass off like we are.... :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Feb 25 2006, 04:25 PM~4925218
> *Jazz "Mr Big Rimz 63" is out of the country taking car of some :biggrin:  "business"  :biggrin: won't be back for 6 weeks....
> *



ahhh, SUMMBUDDY GONNA GETTA MARRRIED IN INDIA!!!!!

JOKING!! JOKING!!!!


Hey DragginToy........there ain't no snow here  in fact, there NEVER HAS BEEN! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Feb 25 2006, 07:25 AM~4925218
> *Jazz "Mr Big Rimz 63" is out of the country taking car of some :biggrin:  "business"  :biggrin: won't be back for 6 weeks....
> *



Cool Cool Thx big deep I just wanted to ask hm some stuff no big deal


----------



## 2low

the "unicorn"


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 28 2006, 07:52 PM~4948516
> *the "unicorn"
> *



LOL thats what they call my truck too. since it hasn't seen the road in 7 years and very few have actualy seen it in person


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 28 2006, 05:52 PM~4948516
> *the "unicorn"
> *


just like ur car on juice eh no-car nate? :0 aint no one seen that shit :biggrin:


----------



## Crazy Bruce

What would you charge me for a set of chrome extended upper a-arms for a 82 Cutlass?

Need Upper A-arms


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Feb 28 2006, 08:25 PM~4948854
> *What would you charge me for a set of chrome extended upper a-arms for a 82 Cutlass?
> 
> Need Upper A-arms
> *


$600. canadian. molded,wrapped in 1/4 and chromed ill post some pics in a sec of a set Switches did and had chromed.


----------



## 2low

here ya go


----------



## BigDeep

> ahhh, SUMMBUDDY GONNA GETTA MARRRIED IN INDIA!!!!!
> 
> JOKING!! JOKING!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: ...... :ugh: ................. :dunno: ................ :biggrin:


----------



## I.N.K

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 28 2006, 05:52 PM~4948516
> *the "unicorn"
> *


IS THIS A PIC OF A CARSHOW WITH A CAR THAT HAS MULTI COLORED DOORS?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 28 2006, 11:03 PM~4949111
> *$600. canadian. molded,wrapped in 1/4 and chromed ill post some pics in a sec of a set Switches did and had chromed.
> *



Thanks, Nate. Yeah thats Canadian and we'll work something out for the shipping too.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by I.N.K_@Feb 28 2006, 10:32 PM~4949679
> *IS THIS A PIC OF A CARSHOW WITH A CAR THAT HAS MULTI COLORED DOORS?
> *


yea its darknights we boycot them now. but that multi coloured car is the only car ive seen 3 wheel doing 80 on the highway :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ya nate rob is one crazy mofo when it comes to the 3 wheel :0 

i think i goin to have to reveal another unicorn that was beside robs old mali :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin:


----------



## topless65

nice pics!!


----------



## Mr Impala

If any of you guys have a lowriding related company and want to advertise we are very reasonable and would like to get some of the LIL members shops in the first issue we have alot of support so far and we will only have stuff that pertains to lowriders no bail bonds ads or big rim ads so hit me up our first issue is getting put together and trust me it will be a serious collectors item


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 28 2006, 08:03 PM~4949111
> *$600. canadian. molded,wrapped in 1/4 and chromed ill post some pics in a sec of a set Switches did and had chromed.
> *


HOLY FUCK! DOES IT COME WITH A CAR?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Feb 28 2006, 08:09 PM~4948767
> *just like ur car on juice eh no-car nate?  :0  aint no one seen that shit :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 1 2006, 07:18 AM~4951473
> *HOLY FUCK! DOES IT COME WITH A CAR?
> *



Too much for your blood?


----------



## 98lowboy

aaa


----------



## Crazy Bruce

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 28 2006, 09:05 PM~4949424
> *here ya go
> *



I'll give you $600CDN for everything in that picture :biggrin: 

Sent you a PM...


----------



## rollinniagara

westside hydros will do wrapped control arms just if anyone is lookin


----------



## I.N.K

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Mar 1 2006, 02:52 PM~4954807
> *westside hydros will do wrapped control arms just if anyone is lookin
> *


way to highjack a thread :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 1 2006, 06:46 AM~4951655
> *Too much for your blood?
> *


nah actually wrapped and chromed control arms ended up costing me $150 for uppers and lowers :0


----------



## I.N.K

:0


----------



## Crazy Bruce

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 1 2006, 04:08 PM~4955343
> *nah actually wrapped and chromed control arms ended up costing me $150 for uppers and lowers  :0
> *



Get me the same deal :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Mar 1 2006, 05:52 PM~4954807
> *westside hydros will do wrapped control arms just if anyone is lookin
> *


so will EGGZ CUSTOM FAB.....and ya we be jackin all the time!!!!


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Mar 1 2006, 04:13 PM~4955368
> *Get me the same deal  :biggrin:
> *


no :biggrin:


----------



## rollinniagara

shit lets see some pics of them chrome wrapped and molded control arms for $150 i will buy 100 of them


----------



## I.N.K

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Mar 1 2006, 06:31 PM~4956131
> *shit lets see some pics of them chrome wrapped and molded control arms for $150 i will buy 100 of them
> *


thats his hookup , not for sale :uh:


----------



## 2low

wrapped in $150 worth of tinfoil :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Mar 1 2006, 06:31 PM~4956131
> *shit lets see some pics of them chrome wrapped and molded control arms for $150 i will buy 100 of them
> *


sorry bro, u just aint all that


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 1 2006, 06:40 PM~4956180
> *wrapped in $150 worth of tinfoil :biggrin:
> *


even if they were wrapped in tinfoil that would still be more than u got, eh no-car nate? :biggrin:


----------



## I.N.K

:uh:


> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 1 2006, 06:40 PM~4956180
> *wrapped in $150 worth of tinfoil :biggrin:
> *


that would look great on a multicolored lowrider at a show dont you think


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 1 2006, 08:40 PM~4956180
> *wrapped in $150 worth of tinfoil :biggrin:
> *


the only arms wrapped in tinfoil are probly the ones in 187's pic of the burrito


----------



## I.N.K

tinfoil, sounds like something that switches n thongz stocks , along with chekerplate and there custom painter who captures the essence of rust as if it was real. :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by I.N.K_@Mar 1 2006, 07:10 PM~4956371
> *tinfoil, sounds like something that switches n thongz stocks , along with chekerplate and there custom painter who captures the essence of rust as if it was real. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Mar 1 2006, 11:38 AM~4952035
> *I'll give you $600CDN for everything in that picture  :biggrin:
> 
> Sent you a PM...
> *



Would love you to hook you up man, but all of that chrome is on a car already.


----------



## juiceman

What up Sif ? Hows the shop comming along ? i just got back in


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up, Jaz? Shop is going real well right now. Stop by when you can. Welcome back man.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Mar 1 2006, 03:52 PM~4954807
> *westside hydros will do wrapped control arms just if anyone is lookin
> *


 :0  :biggrin: 

Pete can fuckin do everything..


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 2 2006, 10:57 AM~4959003
> *:0    :biggrin:
> 
> Pete can fuckin do everything..
> *


yes Pete can...and hes dam good too...


----------



## Crazy Bruce

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 1 2006, 10:52 PM~4957734
> *Would love you to hook you up man, but all of that chrome is on a car already.
> *



Ya I need the hook up bad... the weather out here is getting better and my car is out of commission... damn I wish I could just buy a-arms off the shelf somewhere :biggrin: 

thanks anywayz allcoupedup... nice looking parts :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Mar 2 2006, 09:33 AM~4959139
> *yes Pete can...and hes dam good too...
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Crazy Bruce_@Mar 2 2006, 11:50 AM~4959230
> *Ya I need the hook up bad... the weather out here is getting better and my car is out of commission... damn I wish I could just buy a-arms off the shelf somewhere  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks anywayz allcoupedup... nice looking parts  :thumbsup:
> *


No problem! If you need to get a hold of us, you know how. Good luck with your car!


----------



## billy nugz

Billy's Bel Air ? Help a brotha out.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 1 2006, 09:45 PM~4956212
> *sorry bro, u just aint all that
> *



thank God...


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 1 2006, 07:45 PM~4956212
> *sorry bro, u just aint all that
> *


----------



## rollinniagara

thanks for reminding me though :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by I.N.K_@Mar 1 2006, 08:10 PM~4956371
> *tinfoil, sounds like something that switches n thongz stocks , along with chekerplate and there custom painter who captures the essence of rust as if it was real. :cheesy:
> *


not meaning to but into the whole " hate on switches" but i seen some of there stuff they are building and it is some quality work . and as far as this 187, u woof all this shit and i haven't seen u bring anything besides a 30's single pump hop out ! good for u ,but maybe if u spent less time on hating u could maybe just get a lil bit of respect from people around here . 
or i can just be totally wrong and all that work u are just hiding from everyone is goin to take lowrider of the year at the super show ? 

cause to just non stop run your mouth when u have the car that takes it all well thats ok i guess, 

well carry on with the talkin see ya out this summer :wave:


----------



## I.N.K

homie no disrespect but you can stay out of "the whole hate on switches" topic because "it has nothing to with you" or your club and we dont need any "mediators" both clubs have history and the shit talking started with switches on mario then back n forth but hey u dont need to whole story because "your not part of it" neither is your club or any other ontario club. no disrespect to any club just the shop that tries "to steal" customers by down talking another shop. so please NO MEDIATORS we are big boys we handle shit our way. thank you.  

and as far as 187 goes. he wont first place single right?
am i wrong?
nope.
its not like the guy is saying hes the shit while cars are on the bumper steady.
look around us. 
he is that guy.
single pump.
respect.
peace.
why.
am.
i
typing.
like.
this.
lol


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by I.N.K_@Mar 3 2006, 06:08 PM~4970177
> *homie no disrespect but you can stay out of "the whole hate on switches" topic because "it has nothing to with you" or your club and we dont need any "mediators" both clubs have history and the shit talking started with switches on mario then back n forth but hey u dont need to whole story because "your not part of it" neither is your club or any other ontario club. no disrespect to any club just the shop that tries "to steal" customers by down talking another shop. so please NO MEDIATORS we are big boys we handle shit our way. thank you.
> 
> and as far as 187 goes. he wont first place single right?
> am i wrong?
> nope.
> its not like the guy is saying hes the shit while cars are on the bumper steady.
> look around us.
> he is that guy.
> single pump.
> respect.
> peace.
> why.
> am.
> i
> typing.
> like.
> this.
> lol
> *



OMG..I can't belive you just said that to those guys from Rollerz.
Rollerz members are people who i value/respect what they have to say, so i for one would like to hear their view point on things.....

BTW..its a free country...so u can't really tell anyone to 'stay out of it' espically when i/we conduct business deals RO/westsidehydroulics and would like to continue to have a good working relationship with them...

thanks son!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by I.N.K_@Mar 3 2006, 04:08 PM~4970177
> *homie no disrespect but you can stay out of "the whole hate on switches" topic because "it has nothing to with you" or your club and we dont need any "mediators" both clubs have history and the shit talking started with switches on mario then back n forth but hey u dont need to whole story because "your not part of it" neither is your club or any other ontario club. no disrespect to any club just the shop that tries "to steal" customers by down talking another shop. so please NO MEDIATORS we are big boys we handle shit our way. thank you.
> 
> and as far as 187 goes. he wont first place single right?
> am i wrong?
> nope.
> its not like the guy is saying hes the shit while cars are on the bumper steady.
> look around us.
> he is that guy.
> single pump.
> respect.
> peace.
> why.
> am.
> i
> typing.
> like.
> this.
> lol
> *


1) Who the fuck are you? :biggrin: 

2)i think we've tried over and over to clear up this whole shit talking thing, i was there when some things were said between dude with the lincoln and sif. there was no shit talking. and no one said anything bad about mario. BROKEN TELEPHONE!!!!!! 

there are tonnes of shit we could say about eachother. but notice how some of us guys who have been on the scene for awhile keep our mouths shut, even mario. i dont see him up here talking mad shit. 

AND on what you said about alex's 65, that car is bad ass. i remember when it was still white hopping againts esan at darknights way back when he dropped the battery out. i want a 65 again


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by lilred2door_@Mar 3 2006, 02:19 PM~4969657
> *not meaning to but into the whole " hate on switches"  but i seen some of there stuff they are building and it is some quality work . and as far as this 187, u woof all this shit and i haven't seen u bring anything besides a 30's single pump hop out ! good for u ,but maybe if u spent less time on hating u could maybe just get a lil bit of respect from people around here .
> or i can just be totally wrong and all that work u are just hiding from everyone is goin to take lowrider of the year at the super show ?
> 
> cause to just non stop run your mouth when u have the car that takes it all well thats ok i guess,
> 
> well carry on with the talkin see ya out this summer  :wave:
> *


the thing u forget, is i am 19 years old, what where u driving when u were 19?

thanks to a conversation that i had with egg over msn the other day i know where we stand in your eyes, and i was gonna be a nice guy and hook u guys up with chrome, but since EGOS ONLY niagra believes that their shit dont stink, and some very ignorant comments from egg towards my club i will come out and say for everyone to read




*FUCK "EGOS" ONLY*


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 3 2006, 04:54 PM~4971029
> *OMG..I can't belive you just said that to those guys from Rollerz.
> Rollerz members are people who i value/respect what they have to say, so i for one would like to hear their view point on things.....
> 
> BTW..its a free country...so u can't really tell anyone to 'stay out of it' espically when i/we conduct business deals RO/westsidehydroulics and would like to continue to have a good working relationship with them...
> 
> thanks son!!
> *


OMG i cant believe ur such a ball washer :uh: remember, we didint start this


----------



## G'dupGbody

someones on a roll :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 3 2006, 06:46 PM~4971346
> *
> FUCK "EGOS" ONLY
> *


so does this mean your gonna boycot scrape?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 3 2006, 05:57 PM~4971429
> *so does this mean your gonna boycot scrape?
> *


build a car b4 u ask questions


----------



## 2low

likewise. weres that bigbody?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 3 2006, 08:51 PM~4971384
> *OMG i cant believe ur such a ball washer :uh: remember, we didint start this
> *


Your DONE!!!
you can stop talking now, cause its all over


----------



## BigRickyT

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 3 2006, 10:01 PM~4971458
> *likewise. weres that bigbody?
> *


dun worry about that big body.. i would worry about you car first fuckn *** :around:


----------



## G'dupGbody

damn shit got crazy all of a sudden :0


----------



## westsidehydros

*FUCK "EGOS" ONLY*
[/quote]


that'll get ya far.


----------



## topless65

THAT'S ALL!!!!!!


----------



## topless65

represent.


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 3 2006, 06:27 PM~4971607
> *represent.
> *


is that profit from sonu's install?


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by BigRickyT_@Mar 3 2006, 07:10 PM~4971520
> *dun worry about that  big body.. i would worry about you car first  fuckn *** :around:
> *


how many times do i have to say this tonight. who the fuck are you ? 
online meeting of haters are us


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 3 2006, 09:28 PM~4971612
> *is that profit from sonu's install?
> *



DONT' EVEN DARE SAY ANYTHING TOWARDS TRUE PLAYAZ..JUST STOP!
True Playaz is a car club, so they never did the install on ur boyfriend’s car..
but since he's ur boyfriend now, make sure you change his dyper..Or actually would he be changing urs...cause shit ur both like 18?19? Do either of u still take breast milk?


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 3 2006, 08:38 PM~4971680
> *DONT' EVEN DARE SAY ANYTHING TOWARDS TRUE PLAYAZ..JUST STOP!
> True Playaz is a car club, so they never did the install on ur boyfriend’s car..
> but since he's ur boyfriend now, make sure you change his dyper..Or actually would he be changing urs...cause shit ur both like 18?19? Do either of u still take breast milk?
> *


im not gettin in this but i dont think you should start sayin shit bout sonu


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Mar 3 2006, 09:41 PM~4971697
> *im not gettin in this but i dont think you should start sayin shit bout sonu
> *


So don't get in it..fuck you!!..and sonu too

p.s. look up 3 or 4 posts..and check who brough sonu into this.


----------



## juiceman

leave sonu outta this, the dispute is between sonu and the shop. He not a 12 yrd old kid, he can take care of his issues himself.


----------



## lowcaddy87

im looking for an impala under 8 gz anybody know of anything?


----------



## Guest

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin: 


yeah fuck those EGO ONLY guys 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 3 2006, 08:53 PM~4971774
> *im looking for an impala under 8 gz anybody know of anything?
> *


does cliff still got his?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 3 2006, 09:53 PM~4971775
> *:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:
> yeah fuck those EGO ONLY guys
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



HONESTLY............I STILL CAN'T BELIEVE HE SAID THAT...wow, what a fuk up..


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

*LISTEN ONCE AND FOR FUCKING ALL IVE HAD ENOUGH, 


FIRST, the switches and thangs beef, all started whith the owners of the shop personally telling future customers to stay away from all that auto custom, not trying to bring up old beef but it is what it is so dont ever question ne shit talking coming towards the shop, u brought it on urself




SECOND, egg or strapped93fleetwood, you have said things to me about my club and about our cars that if i said those things about R.O. i'd have a shitstorm from every chapter of R.O. worldwide, it has been cleared up by pete that egg is not R.O. so i would like to apoligise to R.O. niagra personally for being disrespectful towards Rollerz Only Niagra chapter, we dont start shit, we finish it  



THIRD, to all the ppl who think all that c.c. and affiliates of all that auto custom are a bunch of haters, read the truth now that its out in the open, actions which created the reactions you have all seen.


now with 2696 posts i will retire from layitlow, ive had enough of the nut riders and cheerleaders talking shit and i will stick to what we do best, lowriding  




ALL THAT LRCC 4 LIFE*


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by G'dupGbody_@Mar 4 2006, 03:54 AM~4971778
> *does cliff still got his?
> *


i was interested in it but someone beat me to it


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 3 2006, 09:53 PM~4971774
> *im looking for an impala under 8 gz anybody know of anything?
> *



Yeah Jay, give me a call. I know of a couple.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 3 2006, 09:55 PM~4971786
> *LISTEN ONCE AND FOR FUCKING ALL IVE HAD ENOUGH,
> FIRST, the switches and thangs beef, all started whith the owners of the shop personally telling future customers to stay away from all that auto custom, not trying to bring up old beef but it is what it is so dont ever question ne shit talking coming towards the shop, u brought it on urself
> SECOND, egg or strapped93fleetwood, you have said things to me about my club and about our cars that if i said those things about R.O. i'd have a shitstorm from every chapter of R.O. worldwide, it has been cleared up by pete that egg is not R.O. so i would like to apoligise to R.O. niagra personally for being disrespectful towards Rollerz Only Niagra chapter, we dont start shit, we finish it
> THIRD, to all the ppl who think all that c.c. and affiliates of all that auto custom are a bunch of haters, read the truth now that its out in the open, actions which created the reactions you have all seen.
> now with 2696 posts i will retire from layitlow, ive had enough of the nut riders and cheerleaders talking shit and i will stick to what we do best, lowriding
> ALL THAT LRCC 4 LIFE
> *



FIRST, GET THE FUK OUT OF HERE YOU FUCKEN PUSSY....
SECOND, MAYBE YOU SHOULD FIND OUT THE FACTS BEFORE YOU OPEN UR MOUTH
THIRD, SHUT THE FUCK UP..U KNOW WHERE I WORK, SO FEEL FREE TO COME BY ANYTIME (since u were so interested in finding out from sonu)


----------



## Guest

ttt























dont mind me im just whorin it up :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 3 2006, 10:06 PM~4971850
> *ttt
> dont mind me im just whorin it up  :biggrin:
> *


hater :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

i hate brocoli if somone has brocoli i hate them too :thumbsdown: 

mmmm hatorade


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 3 2006, 10:10 PM~4971880
> *i hate brocoli if somone has brocoli i hate them too  :thumbsdown:
> 
> mmmm hatorade
> *



actually, i like broccoli, it all depends on how you make it.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

So is this Hate fest finished? it's like a Jerry Springer show in here.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 3 2006, 09:13 PM~4971896
> *actually, i like broccoli,  it all depends on how you make it.
> *



Yeah it's pretty good with some cheese


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 3 2006, 10:14 PM~4971908
> *Yeah it's pretty good with some cheese
> *


i actually like it with balsamic vinager and salt.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 3 2006, 08:13 PM~4971896
> *actually, i like broccoli,  it all depends on how you make it.
> *


oh, well i gotta hate you, um your car hops to damn high and uh...
you got brocoli in your teeth


:biggrin: 
playin' pete. so can i hand out some more bestfriend pins before scrape or what?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 3 2006, 09:15 PM~4971918
> *i actually like it with balsamic vinager and salt.
> *



hmm i've never tried it that way before


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

ok here we go.... this convo that 187 and i had on msn was about gettin shit chromed... and any thing i said represets me.. and yes i am NOT in RO... so like everyone has said b4... know that facts b4 you spout off... and if i did say anything like some of the cars that roll to the shows around here look like shit.. so fuckin be it.. if you fuckin guys would stop tryin to be fuckin E THUGS maybe you could have cars worthy to roll with a plaque from a club that is WORLD WIDE and not from a lil hood from T.O. or where ever... and as for being a cheerleader we will see the next time 187 and i meet , how fast i can swing a pom pom and smash his teeth out... and yes u lil fuck i am callin you out fuck a hop off... when i was talkin to you about gettin shit chromed it was from my shop point of view not as some guy from a car club...and as for the EGOS ONLY coment if you had the rides these guys owned i bet you would be talkin shit even worse than you do now and the only reason why your talkin shit is because you call ur self the "single pump champ of SCRAPE" well maybe you should find out the facts about that as well .... the champ of single pump hit alot higher than you i do believe.. and like i have seen in other posts that relate to you (187) have a nice nite CHIPPER...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Mar 4 2006, 12:19 AM~4972673
> *ok here we go.... this convo that 187 and i had on msn was about gettin shit chromed... and any thing i said represets me.. and yes i am NOT in RO... so like everyone has said b4... know that facts b4 you spout off... and if i did say anything like some of the cars that roll to the shows around here look like shit.. so fuckin be it.. if you fuckin guys would stop tryin to be fuckin E THUGS maybe you could have cars worthy to roll with a plaque from a club that is WORLD WIDE and not  from a lil hood from T.O. or where ever... and as for being a cheerleader we will see the next time 187 and i meet , how fast i can swing a pom pom and smash his teeth out... and yes u lil fuck i am callin you out fuck a hop off... when i was talkin to you about gettin shit chromed it was from my shop point of view not as some guy from a car club...and as for the EGOS ONLY coment if you had the rides these guys owned i bet you would be talkin shit even worse than you do now and the only reason why your talkin shit is because you call ur self the "single pump champ of SCRAPE"  well maybe you should find out the facts about that as well .... the champ of single pump hit alot higher than you i do believe.. and like i have seen in other posts that relate to you (187) have a nice nite CHIPPER...
> *



could not have said it better


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 3 2006, 04:59 PM~4971442
> *build a car b4 u ask questions
> *


learn to hit your own switch


----------



## SIN187

I like broccoli with its cousin collyflower................................ :biggrin: ONE8SEVEN Garden Gnome azz look'n fatherfucker Just shut the FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCK up.........


----------



## Big E

:0 :0 Damn...


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Mar 4 2006, 01:47 AM~4973772
> *learn to hit your own switch
> *


Bout' time you got cought up tommy :biggrin: 
how the lil' homie?


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 3 2006, 08:24 AM~4966889
> *Billy's Bel Air ? Help a brotha out.
> *


What type of help you need B??? Lets get your car dippin this weekend :biggrin:
call a *****.......


----------



## BG PMPN

okay, NOW it's getting good....


----------



## I.N.K

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 3 2006, 09:36 PM~4972781
> *could not have said it better
> *


you are not the same guy on the phone, me and you both know that. 
stay out of this in the future and well stay out of this thread for good.
and what i said last night , goes for every night.


----------



## 84caddy

god damn - everyones got their pantys in a bunch huh?

first off - I don't know the history/drama between All That, TP, Solo, Rydaz, etc...all I know is I respect the dudes from all those clubs

second - both shops are workin hard to raise the bar up here and in my opinion both are doing a damn good job

third - certain people are gonna hate n talk shit no matter what... sad part is they take their whole club, shop, or crew down with them - just by association

lastly - as far as RO, we have standards for our own chapter - dictated to us by LA. But outside our club we never judged anyone based on the quality of their rides. Ego'z Only, RO budget, our shit don't stink - whatever you wanna use as an excuse to hate on us on any particular day - you gotta do what you gotta do. We could easily jump all over dudes with junk cars - but we choose not to. Its about respect - give it and it'll come back 10-fold.


----------



## I.N.K

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 4 2006, 01:52 PM~4975791
> *god damn - everyones got their pantys in a bunch huh?
> 
> first off - I don't know the history/drama between All That, TP, Solo, Rydaz, etc...all I know is I respect the dudes from all those clubs
> 
> second - both shops are workin hard to raise the bar up here and in my opinion both are doing a damn good job
> 
> third - certain people are gonna hate n talk shit no matter what... sad part is they take their whole club, shop, or crew down with them - just by association
> 
> lastly - as far as RO, we have standards for our own chapter - dictated to us by LA. But outside our club we never judged anyone based on the quality of their rides. Ego'z Only, RO budget, our shit don't stink - whatever you wanna use as an excuse to hate on us on any particular day - you gotta do what you gotta do. We could easily jump all over dudes with junk cars - but we choose not to. Its about respect - give it and it'll come back 10-fold.
> *




everything you just said is true 84caddy, maybe you should have a talk with strapped93fleetwood, and ask him why he offered jeff a "real" plaque, that whole egos only comment would have never even crossed his mind if he wasnt told that. but think about it if someone said that to you how would you feel, would like you feel like the person who told you that has a big ego, he sure was actin like he was rollersonly, :angry:


----------



## BG PMPN

Why does Sinfull have no drama.

I want drama. 


DRAGGINTOY, FUCK YOU YOUR SHOP SUCKS ASS. YOU KEEP CHANGING NAMES LIKE I CHANGE UNDERWEAR.......TWICE!!!
MAKE UP YOUR FUCKING MIND! ARE YOU FUCT CONCEPTS, OR ARE YOU WHOZ NEXT?!
YOU GUYS FUCKED WITH MY TOWN CAR AND NOW IT ONLY HOPS WHEN I'M DRIVING IN REVERSE AT NIGHT IN NIAGARA FALLS.

On a sidenote, playa, I needs some of those 'WHOZ NEXT' stickers sent out here for me, I'll send you the address. I need one for my SCOOTER to REPRESENT!!
YES THAT'S RIGHT, I SAID SCOOTER ******. CALL ME FUCKING ALFIE, I don't care.

It's all you're allowed to rent out here. They don't let you rent cars, they don't let you rent motorbikes, NOTHING unless you've been here for three months and apply for a license. So all you can get is a faggoty scooter. eat a dick. They're fun. F'n helmet messes up my hair though...


----------



## RULOW

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Mar 3 2006, 06:55 PM~4971786
> *LISTEN ONCE AND FOR FUCKING ALL IVE HAD ENOUGH,
> FIRST, the switches and thangs beef, all started whith the owners of the shop personally telling future customers to stay away from all that auto custom, not trying to bring up old beef but it is what it is so dont ever question ne shit talking coming towards the shop, u brought it on urself
> SECOND, egg or strapped93fleetwood, you have said things to me about my club and about our cars that if i said those things about R.O. i'd have a shitstorm from every chapter of R.O. worldwide, it has been cleared up by pete that egg is not R.O. so i would like to apoligise to R.O. niagra personally for being disrespectful towards Rollerz Only Niagra chapter, we dont start shit, we finish it
> THIRD, to all the ppl who think all that c.c. and affiliates of all that auto custom are a bunch of haters, read the truth now that its out in the open, actions which created the reactions you have all seen.
> now with 2696 posts i will retire from layitlow, ive had enough of the nut riders and cheerleaders talking shit and i will stick to what we do best, lowriding
> ALL THAT LRCC 4 LIFE
> *


some body needs to add a big......................................................................................*WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....IMLEAVING LAYITLOW....WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....I DIDNT START THIS...WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:

end quote :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ahhhhhhh haaaaaaa haaaaaaaa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

hey honey, wanna ride on my scooter?

wait

were you goin'?

oh is that your man?

aright ill catch you later i guess....


bzzzzzzzzzzzz put BANG bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 4 2006, 02:52 PM~4975791
> * - you gotta do what you gotta do. We could easily jump all over dudes with junk cars - but we choose not to. Its about respect - give it and it'll come back 10-fold.
> *


couldnt have said it better joe


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 4 2006, 03:58 PM~4975813
> *Why does Sinfull have no drama.
> 
> I want drama.
> DRAGGINTOY, FUCK YOU YOUR SHOP SUCKS ASS.  YOU KEEP CHANGING NAMES LIKE I CHANGE UNDERWEAR.......TWICE!!!
> MAKE UP YOUR FUCKING MIND!  ARE YOU FUCT CONCEPTS, OR ARE YOU WHOZ NEXT?!
> YOU GUYS FUCKED WITH MY TOWN CAR AND NOW IT ONLY HOPS WHEN I'M DRIVING IN REVERSE AT NIGHT IN NIAGARA FALLS.
> 
> On a sidenote, playa, I needs some of those 'WHOZ NEXT' stickers sent out here for me, I'll send you the address.  I need one for my SCOOTER to REPRESENT!!
> YES THAT'S RIGHT, I SAID SCOOTER ******.  CALL ME FUCKING ALFIE, I don't care.
> 
> It's all you're allowed to rent out here.  They don't let you rent cars, they don't let you rent motorbikes, NOTHING unless you've been here for three months and apply for a license.  So all you can get is a faggoty scooter.  eat a dick.  They're fun. F'n helmet messes up my hair though...
> *


Don't lie...you don't wear underwear! and as for only Hopping in reverse....Remeber who keeps telling ya they built your car, BLAME HIM!


----------



## SIN187

> _Originally posted by RULOW_@Mar 4 2006, 03:32 PM~4976164
> *some body needs to add a big......................................................................................WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....IMLEAVING LAYITLOW....WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA.....I DIDNT START THIS...WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> 
> end quote :biggrin:
> *


whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa ahahahahah lol


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 4 2006, 06:43 AM~4974501
> *Bout' time you got cought up tommy :biggrin:
> how the lil' homie?
> *


growin like a bad weed...lol...o yea and he already hittin his own switches unlike someone else


----------



## burnslo

ok ok IM new to the car thing Cuz I just got one ( I had trikes and won 2 and 3 at scrape) but all you guys talk so much shit I say lets dead the talks and see who hops what at the show. If you got what it takes to be the boss we will see at the show. I know it wont be me, but Im not out for king stats I rate 187 he won last year for 1 pump and hes not wid my kru but he won, im on here day after day and hear yall bitch bout (my shop my kru he cant make a car right) I say lets dead the talks cuz talking aint shit ....Show Me The Inches


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

quote -show the inches

i cant burn it might scare ur girl :0 ...lol jus fuckn around dog ,i couldnt resist... :biggrin: so hows that ride coming along?


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Mar 4 2006, 05:54 PM~4976779
> *quote -show the inches
> 
> i cant burn it might scare ur girl :0 ...lol jus fuckn  around dog ,i couldnt resist... :biggrin: so hows that ride coming along?
> *


Its commin... YO like im sayin im not no lowrider king but to much guys on here talk to much (you feel me) my car is my first and it wont be my last but I dont talk shit im real...... yo you going to the club tonight to see some play boy bunnys??


----------



## burnslo

I want to get jeff and sif out there buy them some drinks


----------



## allcoupedup

This is something that I wrote in a topic in Lowrider General.

I think over the past little while the term "lowrider" has become synonymous with gangsterism. See a lot of kids riding out there because they think its the cool thing to do. I've met a lot of people over the last few years that HAVE a lowrider, but I wouldn't necessarily call THEM a lowrider.

Its all about your attitude and wanting to see this sport grow. Although I know our lifestyle and sport will never be as big as the import thing, ask me if I care about that. I'd rather keep it to a few dedicated individuals that will always have a positive attitude and that will only want to make this thing bigger and better. As far as I'm concerned, the car only makes up a certain percentage of this sport. I'd much rather roll with a bunch of people that I actually respect, because I know they have the same respect for me. Its not about pissing off cops or other people, its about hitting a switch for a kid when he/she asks, or actually carrying on a conversation with that old guy that says "I remember I used to have a car like this" and explaining to him how much we appreciate these cars.

In short its all about the proper attitude, respect, and most of all keeping you mouth shut when you should be listening. A lot of us think we know it all, but in actuallity we've only begun to learn about lowriding.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Mar 4 2006, 09:08 PM~4976879
> *I want to get jeff and sif out there buy them some drinks
> *



Thanks man.


----------



## SICBSTRD

whats up Asif :wave:


----------



## different

damn sif, that was deep


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by I.N.K_@Mar 4 2006, 04:58 PM~4975811
> *everything you just said is true 84caddy, maybe you should have a talk with strapped93fleetwood, and ask him why he offered jeff a "real" plaque, that whole egos only comment would have never even crossed his mind if he wasnt told that. but think about it if someone said that to you how would you feel, would like you feel like the person who told you that has a big ego, he sure was actin like he was rollersonly,  :angry:
> *


ok i dont know where you are gettin your facts from man but i have never said once i was in RO...sure when my ride rolls out it will be up to RO standards but i never once said that i was in RO and i never offered a plaque to anyone...i said if you guys werent actin like E THUNGs maybe you could have cars that are worthy to fly a plaque from a club that is world wide....and like i have said b4 everything i say reps me not some club ... i speak my fuckin mind and yes i pick cars , trucks bikes what ever apart when im at a show or where ever.. and if someone asks i tell them what i see and how i would change things... i could go on forever on here about how many cars i seen rollin around that look like ass and if the owners would just spend some fuckin time cleaning shit up they would look alot better... enough said...


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 4 2006, 06:24 PM~4977008
> *This is something that I wrote in a topic in Lowrider General.
> 
> I think over the past little while the term "lowrider" has become synonymous with gangsterism. See a lot of kids riding out there because they think its the cool thing to do. I've met a lot of people over the last few years that HAVE a lowrider, but I wouldn't necessarily call THEM a lowrider.
> 
> Its all about your attitude and wanting to see this sport grow. Although I know our lifestyle and sport will never be as big as the import thing, ask me if I care about that. I'd rather keep it to a few dedicated individuals that will always have a positive attitude and that will only want to make this thing bigger and better. As far as I'm concerned, the car only makes up a certain percentage of this sport. I'd much rather roll with a bunch of people that I actually respect, because I know they have the same respect for me. Its not about pissing off cops or other people, its about hitting a switch for a kid when he/she asks, or actually carrying on a conversation with that old guy that says "I remember I used to have a car like this" and explaining to him how much we appreciate these cars.
> 
> In short its all about the proper attitude, respect, and most of all keeping you mouth shut when you should be listening. A lot of us think we know it all, but in actuallity we've only begun to learn about lowriding.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

you guys should all have a group hug. it'll make ya feel better.


----------



## westsidehydros

looky looky look look


look at all these mofo's in here on a sat night, at 9 pm.

hehehehe


yeah, me too.


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 4 2006, 06:25 PM~4977017
> *Thanks man.
> *



Come out to jacks tonight its on me hommies much love for all the love and help


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

aren't you guys supossed to be at the Downer at this time of the night???


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 4 2006, 07:06 PM~4977276
> *you guys should all have a group hug. it'll make ya feel better.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY




----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 4 2006, 07:08 PM~4977286
> *looky looky look look
> look at all these mofo's in here on a sat night, at 9 pm.
> 
> hehehehe
> yeah, me too.
> *


YO if you leave now we can see you by 11.00 drinks on me :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY




----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 5 2006, 04:08 AM~4977286
> *looky looky look look
> look at all these mofo's in here on a sat night, at 9 pm.
> 
> hehehehe
> yeah, me too.
> *


just stop home have a shower read up on the latest lil drama and off to the casino to watch ufc, what u up to pete?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY




----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 5 2006, 04:09 AM~4977298
> *aren't you guys supossed to be at the Downer at this time of the night???
> *


if you go there you can catch the blond haired girl in black in the april lrm scrape coverage up on stage doing her thang she got some implants since those pics though :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 4 2006, 09:16 PM~4977335
> *if you go there you can catch the blond haired girl in black in the april lrm scrape coverage up on stage doing her thang she got some implants since those pics though  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: implants slap them shits around :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Mar 4 2006, 07:45 PM~4977447
> *:biggrin: implants slap them shits around  :biggrin:
> *



Slap slap...slap slap........POP! :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Mar 4 2006, 09:32 PM~4977062
> *whats up Asif :wave:
> *



What you sayin Tommy?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 4 2006, 07:24 PM~4977008
> *This is something that I wrote in a topic in Lowrider General.
> 
> I think over the past little while the term "lowrider" has become synonymous with gangsterism. See a lot of kids riding out there because they think its the cool thing to do. I've met a lot of people over the last few years that HAVE a lowrider, but I wouldn't necessarily call THEM a lowrider.
> 
> Its all about your attitude and wanting to see this sport grow. Although I know our lifestyle and sport will never be as big as the import thing, ask me if I care about that. I'd rather keep it to a few dedicated individuals that will always have a positive attitude and that will only want to make this thing bigger and better. As far as I'm concerned, the car only makes up a certain percentage of this sport. I'd much rather roll with a bunch of people that I actually respect, because I know they have the same respect for me. Its not about pissing off cops or other people, its about hitting a switch for a kid when he/she asks, or actually carrying on a conversation with that old guy that says "I remember I used to have a car like this" and explaining to him how much we appreciate these cars.
> 
> In short its all about the proper attitude, respect, and most of all keeping you mouth shut when you should be listening. A lot of us think we know it all, but in actuallity we've only begun to learn about lowriding.
> *


 :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## juiceman

So what do u guys got planned for '06


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Well after 7 years...finaly have my truck back on the road


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Mar 5 2006, 12:12 PM~4979936
> *So what do u guys got planned for '06
> [attachmentid=486778]
> [attachmentid=486780]
> *



IS thats the before and after pic?


----------



## 2low

the toyota?!?! it lives!?!? :0


----------



## juiceman

oh no no, the bel air is the parts car, the vert i picked up recently


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 5 2006, 12:19 PM~4979962
> *the toyota?!?! it lives!?!? :0
> *


yes it lives and will be out this year sometime. it's at the bodyshop right now.


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 5 2006, 01:07 AM~4976290
> *hey honey, wanna ride on my scooter?
> 
> wait
> 
> were you goin'?
> 
> oh is that your man?
> 
> aright ill catch you later i guess....
> bzzzzzzzzzzzz put BANG bzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> *



please.
When you got game, it don't matter what kinda whip you're driving. I'm just that good.

(of course, the whip DOES help...but only little kiddy girls. Like, girls your age :O :O )

heh heh


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Mar 5 2006, 01:12 PM~4979936
> *So what do u guys got planned for '06
> 
> *


good luck with the build, you are one lucky guy ! I got a cousin who is ready to kill you right now when I told him what your building :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 5 2006, 11:26 AM~4979999
> *please.
> When you got game, it don't matter what kinda whip you're driving.  I'm just that good.
> 
> (of course, the whip DOES help...but only little kiddy girls.  Like, girls your age :O :O )
> 
> heh heh
> *


HEY, im 21. im only a kid if your 40 :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 5 2006, 12:26 PM~4979999
> *please.
> When you got game, it don't matter what kinda whip you're driving.  I'm just that good.
> 
> *


The only reason girls get into your ride is because ya only charge 50 ruppeeeies to da airport!


----------



## BG PMPN

LOL

but they don't know what a 'rupee' is...so I sorta 'make it up as I go along'


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 5 2006, 11:16 AM~4979951
> *Well after 7 years...finaly have my truck back on the road
> *


 :0 :biggrin: ...

So The Truck Is Real.. :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 5 2006, 03:25 PM~4980917
> *:0  :biggrin: ...
> 
> So The Truck Is Real.. :biggrin:
> *



of course it's real. and a few lucky people have seen it in person


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 5 2006, 10:30 AM~4980017
> *The only reason girls get into your ride is because ya only charge 50 ruppeeeies to da airport!
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

Whatsup everyone  :wave:


----------



## RULOW

pm from 187 faggio to me:

"_come up 4 scrape, u wont make it home "_



so i guess i wont go to scrape :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

INTERNET GANSTA....ahahahahahha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

e-thugs 
:twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I.N.K

im an e-thug , i smoke e-weed in an e-cigar


----------



## I.N.K

:wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Some pics of our work. These parts are going for chrome.

Extended, wrapped and molded control arms.





Wrapped and molded trailing arms, with a Caprice sway bar modded to fit the trailing arms. More bling for the buck.


----------



## BigDeep

who's ride is this? i always see it in the Stockyards area. looks pretty good. 4-door 62?? Belair :thumbsup: (cars look nicer in person pix are off my cell phone)

[attachmentid=487908][attachmentid=487909]
[attachmentid=487910][attachmentid=487914]




Switches & Thangs- whats up boys? its 1:30am just got off the phone with Jazz(63 big rims Jazz :biggrin: ) he wanted me to ask how the progress is with u know what... and he sends a "hello" too. if u guys want me to pass a message off to him i can..will bill u guys the long distance fee though :biggrin: ...peace!!


----------



## allcoupedup

You'll bill us huh? Desi riders for real. Tell him that its coming along nicely.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 5 2006, 02:31 PM~4980942
> *of course it's real. and a few lucky people have seen it in person
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Crazy Bruce

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 5 2006, 11:05 PM~4984044
> *Some pics of our work.  These parts are going for chrome.
> 
> Extended, wrapped and molded control arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped and molded trailing arms, with a Caprice sway bar modded to fit the trailing arms.  More bling for the buck.
> 
> 
> *


Those look good... do you grind/sand them smooth before they are chromed??? Damn I wish you had some for a G-Body extended 1.5" and chromed sittin on a shelf


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Mar 5 2006, 12:12 PM~4979936
> *So what do u guys got planned for '06
> 
> [attachmentid=486778]
> [attachmentid=486784]
> *


god damn - like I said dudes are raisin the bar around here :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 6 2006, 09:32 AM~4985692
> *god damn - like I said dudes are raisin the bar around here  :biggrin:
> *



Raising it HI at that....cant wait till scrape :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

WOW I just read like 5 pages of shit, and now billy's puttin in his 2 cents.

1) Mike get over to my gates and we will roll.

2) I like brocoli salted, cheesed, plane whatever. It looks good up in my teeth WHAT !

3) That last 187 post was just weird.

4) Sif/Jeff good to see you saturday see you soon.

5) Mike you should save that tax money and not blow it on drinks (jokes)

6) Sun downers is the best strip club I have bin too and fake tities are good to look at but no mater how hard they try they just arnt REAL.

And thats it Im going to get some lunch.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 6 2006, 11:38 AM~4986269
> *WOW I just read like 5 pages of shit, and now billy's puttin in his 2 cents.
> 
> 1) Mike get over to my gates and we will roll.
> 
> 2) I like brocoli salted, cheesed, plane whatever. It looks good up in my teeth  WHAT !
> 
> 3) That last 187 post was just weird.
> 
> 4) Sif/Jeff good to see you saturday see you soon.
> 
> 5) Mike you should save that tax money and not blow it on drinks (jokes)
> 
> 6) Sun downers is the best strip club I have bin too and fake tities are good to look at but no mater how hard they try they just arnt REAL.
> 
> And thats it Im going to get some lunch.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiceman

Im just waiting till it get warmer !, I got sif n jeff to work on the frame, getting it wrapped and molded. after that the chroming starts .lol. Do you guys know anyone local to the mississauga area that rebuilds a 348 ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 6 2006, 12:05 AM~4984044
> *Some pics of our work.  These parts are going for chrome.
> 
> Extended, wrapped and molded control arms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrapped and molded trailing arms, with a Caprice sway bar modded to fit the trailing arms.  More bling for the buck.
> 
> 
> *


nice work Asif...


----------



## 2low

that sway bar is bitchin'


----------



## BigDeep

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 6 2006, 01:25 AM~4984405
> *You'll bill us huh?  Desi riders for real.  Tell him that its coming along nicely.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2006, 03:19 PM~4986987
> *nice work Asif...
> *


Thanks, Dave! Not going to take credit for all of it though, thats Jeffs great work on that control arm. He's done a bunch of em now and he's getting better and better with each pair!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 6 2006, 11:00 PM~4991276
> *Thanks, Dave!  Not going to take credit for all of it though, thats Jeffs great work on that control arm.  He's done a bunch of em now and he's getting better and better with each pair!
> *



Well you guys are doing some good work man...Those look good bro...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup: looking damm good homies , yo u know iam gonna need a pair


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Mar 7 2006, 09:57 PM~4998582
> *:thumbsup: looking damm good homies ,  yo u know iam gonna need a pair
> *


hey hows ur caddy coming bro


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

it will be out this summer for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Mar 7 2006, 10:38 PM~4998819
> *it will be out this summer for sure  :biggrin:
> *


cool mang!


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 6 2006, 10:38 AM~4986269
> *WOW I just read like 5 pages of shit, and now billy's puttin in his 2 cents.
> 
> 1) Mike get over to my gates and we will roll.
> 
> 2) I like brocoli salted, cheesed, plane whatever. It looks good up in my teeth  WHAT !
> 
> 3) That last 187 post was just weird.
> 
> 4) Sif/Jeff good to see you saturday see you soon.
> 
> 5) Mike you should save that tax money and not blow it on drinks (jokes)
> 
> 6) Sun downers is the best strip club I have bin too and fake tities are good to look at but no mater how hard they try they just arnt REAL.
> 
> And thats it Im going to get some lunch.
> *




lol YOu have lots of time Im commin over tonight


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

WHOS ALL ROLLIN TO PROFORMANCE WORLD?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Mar 11 2006, 01:02 AM~5023047
> *WHOS ALL ROLLIN TO PROFORMANCE WORLD?
> *


Me , Big Jerm, Pete , and Jimmy have been there yesterday (thursday) and 2day and will be there again 2morrow and sunday


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Mar 11 2006, 12:59 AM~5023422
> *Me , Big Jerm, Pete , and Jimmy have been there yesterday (thursday) and 2day and will be there again 2morrow and sunday
> *


WHAT!!! no E thug's with 40 of there homies rolling up on ya ?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 11 2006, 02:26 AM~5023620
> *WHAT!!! no E thug's with 40 of there homies rolling up on ya ?
> *


LOL nope not yet..... and i am VERY perpared in case someone does wanna ROLL UP ON ME...LOL


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

damm i wanna see a 187 on 187 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Maybe ya need a laptop with ya. then he'll e-roll up on ya


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

with forty threating pms.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 10 2006, 11:45 PM~5023704
> *Maybe ya need a laptop with ya. then he'll e-roll up on ya
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 11 2006, 01:45 AM~5023704
> *Maybe ya need a laptop with ya. then he'll e-roll up on ya
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## topless65

first you see it...then u don't

..honestly how can anyone say this shop does bad work...?


----------



## maddy

YOU ALL NEED 2 GET A LIFE?
STOP[ SPENDING SO MUCH TIME ON LIL????? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
ANYTHING WORTH WHLE AT PERFORNCE WORLD.. IE LOLO'S OTHER THAN ROLLERS ONLY??????? WUT'S UP PETE JOE JER.....
TAKE PIC'S SAVE A BRO A $$$$$$ NEED IT 4 MY CAR.....
THANX


----------



## allcoupedup

TTT


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 11 2006, 04:19 AM~5024079
> *first you see it...then u don't
> 
> ..honestly how can anyone say this shop does bad work...?
> *


looks good keep up the good work guys  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 11 2006, 02:19 AM~5024079
> *first you see it...then u don't
> 
> ..honestly how can anyone say this shop does bad work...?
> *


Nice...


----------



## topless65

TTT for the best full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.


----------



## topless65

just a little insight
(the idea was given by Pete, but expanded on..) thanks again for ur help


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 13 2006, 02:06 PM~5040059
> *just a little insight
> (the idea was given by Pete, but expanded on..) thanks again for ur help
> *


whats goin' on in that pic exactly?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 13 2006, 04:09 PM~5040076
> *whats goin' on in that pic exactly?
> *


mounting the strut tower upside down...so ur struts now mount to ur roof, and u hope higher


----------



## topless65

and by hope i mean hop


----------



## juiceman

:0 interesting


----------



## rollinniagara

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 13 2006, 02:22 PM~5040171
> *and by hope i mean hop
> *


hell ya get like 50 more inches


----------



## juiceman

50 MORE INCH ??? holly shit dude, i gotta get that done !!! :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 13 2006, 04:20 PM~5040159
> *mounting the strut tower upside down...so ur struts now mount to ur roof, and u hope higher
> *



LOL!

Thats some custom shit right there!


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 13 2006, 10:43 PM~5043005
> *LOL!
> 
> Thats some custom shit right there!
> *


Sonus Back Pump?
:dunno:


----------



## $Lavish Lows$

I've Been Looking At This Topic All I Got To Say Is.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................Go Canada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

I've got a good idea, for now on, the posts in this topic stay about the shop.

No other BS

please.

its all obviously over.

there is no need to talk about it anymore

thanks.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 13 2006, 03:06 PM~5040059
> *just a little insight
> (the idea was given by Pete, but expanded on..) thanks again for ur help
> *


That Jaz's frame ya working on? and i got to say good idea on the porta power mod ya did.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 14 2006, 09:40 PM~5049665
> *I've got a good idea,  for now on, the posts in this topic stay about the shop.
> 
> No other BS
> 
> please.
> 
> its all obviously over.
> 
> there is no need to talk about it anymore
> 
> thanks.
> *



Sup Pete :wave: you been working on the 59?


----------



## 2low

whats up from canada's gutter douche west side :uh:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Mar 14 2006, 10:54 PM~5049790
> *That Jaz's frame ya working on? and i got to say good idea on the porta power mod ya did.
> *



Thanks James!


----------



## allcoupedup

Does anyone have a link on any GTO's complete cars or parts? Thanks!


----------



## 81delta

Wat u need sif??? Wat years?


----------



## allcoupedup

I'm looking for 67-69. Thanks!


----------



## maddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 17 2006, 07:42 AM~5066551
> *I'm looking for 67-69.  Thanks!
> *


if u go to broadview and queen,,, right beside the dvp on ramp there's and old guy with lots of oldies i saw three gto's check it out,,, i think there called cambridge auto wreckers but not sure>>


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Maddy. Appreciate it.


----------



## juiceman

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Wazzap ppl!!!


----------



## lowcaddy87

whats up everyone, i got the caddy up on ebay today http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=4624233528


----------



## BG PMPN

best of luck man


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 20 2006, 08:52 PM~5089363
> *whats up everyone, i got the caddy up on ebay today http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=4624233528
> *


3 bucks take it or leave it :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Mar 20 2006, 07:52 PM~5089363
> *whats up everyone, i got the caddy up on ebay today http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...item=4624233528
> *


im the high bidder :biggrin: but the reserve is not met


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 22 2006, 11:33 PM~5100271
> *im the high bidder  :biggrin:  but the reserve is not met
> *


Like this motherphucker ain't got ENOUGH lacs already.... :uh: ....


sup Jurrrrmy?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 14 2006, 07:40 PM~5049665
> *I've got a good idea,  for now on, the posts in this topic stay about the shop.
> 
> No other BS
> 
> please.
> 
> its all obviously over.
> 
> there is no need to talk about it anymore
> 
> thanks.
> *


yeah sure :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 22 2006, 03:35 PM~5100660
> *Like this motherphucker ain't got ENOUGH lacs already....  :uh:  ....
> sup Jurrrrmy?
> *


not much how you been homie :biggrin: hows the weather


----------



## Sonu

:wave:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Mar 22 2006, 11:20 PM~5102863
> *not much how you been homie :biggrin:  hows the weather
> *


there ain't no weather in Bermuda...its the same every damn day :biggrin:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Mar 23 2006, 06:40 PM~5105023
> *there ain't no weather in Bermuda...its the same every damn day :biggrin:
> *




well, it's not quite 'summer' yet...so we're dealing with like 16-18 degrees and some GANGSTER winds right now, but we get the off period where it's sunny and warm for a few days at a go.
Summer don't start till April 11.....incidentally, the same day as the first cruise ship docks up   

So I decided to go 'out' last saturday, went to a bar that a friend manages. Just wanted to hang out, take in the local sights, get established as a 'local and not a 'tourist', you know. Keep a low profile and all. Place was pretty dead, but there was a LITTLE action there. After about half an hour, I said 'screw it', and decided to do some pimpin'.
Below is a pic of the two girls sitting next to me at the bar, Lauren and [someotherbitchIcan'tcaretorememberherfcukingname], from "BWOSS-TUN" (Boston). They're kissing on command. They initially didn't wanna, then they did, and it turns out they kinda liked it so they kept goin', long enough for me to whip out the phone and snap one off (a PIC, that is).
Pretty not bad for my first night out...!!!
www.grottobay.com - that's where I'm at...see y'all here soon


----------



## 2low

: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN

Damn, what y'all talkin' about MY weather for...yours is pretty good back home, no?
My Wife called last night and said she was cruising on Hwy 7 near 404 behind an ALL THAT g-body yesterday...black with a white top...so if the whips are coming out...it must be nice, no?!


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 25 2006, 02:22 PM~5118554
> *Damn, what y'all talkin' about MY weather for...yours is pretty good back home, no?
> My Wife called last night and said she was cruising on Hwy 7 near 404 behind an ALL THAT g-body yesterday...black with a white top...so if the whips are coming out...it must be nice, no?!
> *


we got up to +6 today still to cold to dip the whips I say 3 more weeks or so


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Mar 25 2006, 02:22 PM~5118554
> *Damn, what y'all talkin' about MY weather for...yours is pretty good back home, no?
> My Wife called last night and said she was cruising on Hwy 7 near 404 behind an ALL THAT g-body yesterday...black with a white top...so if the whips are coming out...it must be nice, no?!
> *


lol damn aint that a trip yo that was me...... small fukn world wow....


----------



## vwlownslo

:biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

TTT i love this [email protected]!


----------



## 2low

my homie christine (more pics coming soon) on hai's ride :biggrin:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 14 2006, 01:04 PM~5242027
> *my homie christine (more pics coming soon) on hai's ride :biggrin:
> *



nice


----------



## lolow

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## lowcaddy87

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 14 2006, 10:04 PM~5242027
> *my homie christine (more pics coming soon) on hai's ride :biggrin:
> *


does asif still have that monte for sale? thats his in the background right? couldnt get ahold of him to ask


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Jay, yeah its for sale. Just got it on the road officially, but willing to give it up.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@Apr 14 2006, 08:17 PM~5244433
> *does asif still have that monte for sale? thats his in the background right? couldnt get ahold of him to ask
> *


thats funny i dont see a monte in that picture  


:roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

If it was yours, you'd probably see it. But then again, you'd probably have a pic with her in it too.


----------



## BigDeep

Hey Asif/Jeff, hows it going at the shop? Hope all is well... just got off the phone with Jazz, he asked how the progress is going??? i told him i saw a few pic's posted and all looked good...he should be back by next weekend...Cheers!


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 14 2006, 05:39 AM~5044904
> *Sonus Back Pump?
> :dunno:
> *



 What up! :dunno:


----------



## 2low

SWITCHES AND THANGS!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Apr 20 2006, 01:15 PM~5279804
> *  What up! :dunno:
> *


Don't Even Sweat it... Sif's Takin Care Of Everything..

Appreciate Jeff&Sif..  :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## Sonu

safe safe


----------



## 84Dippin

TTT


----------



## 2low

switches and thangs :biggrin: 

mali-brew hunting lemme know. 
im hitting some cool oldschool scrap yards out here.
ill let you guys know if i see anything cool


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 11 2006, 10:53 AM~5409694
> *switches and thangs :biggrin:
> 
> mali-brew hunting lemme know.
> im hitting some cool oldschool scrap yards out here.
> ill let you guys know if i see anything cool
> *


Safe :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

:biggrin:


----------



## lawanna

:wave: what's up ontario???????????????????


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by lawanna_@May 15 2006, 02:42 AM~5431008
> *:wave: what's up ontario???????????????????
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## topless65

Jeff and Asif are proud organizers and supporters.
Make sure you come out and check out their quality work seen on many cars there!!


http://www.pichut.org/up/carshoiw.jpg[/img]]Flyer


----------



## 2low

w00t :wave:


----------



## Sonu

w00t w00t


----------



## 2low

:wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Bounce!


----------



## topless65

I'm just waiting to see the pics of the new chrome stuff :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Me too Man!


----------



## allcoupedup

The body was no good......



but the frame was.


----------



## Sonu

safe


----------



## allcoupedup

Some pics of the wrapped and molded X-frame...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

fuck Asif, that's great work bro...I got to say that you guys are really doing some good work  ...Is Jeff welding or you guys are both doing that frame?


----------



## allcoupedup

Damn these pics is big.  I resized them, but they are still big, oh well.


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Dave. Actually that is alllll Jeff on that frame. The man knows his stuff. Whats going down on your side?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@May 26 2006, 10:32 PM~5503655
> *Thanks, Dave.  Actually that is alllll Jeff on that frame.  The man knows his stuff.  Whats going down on your side?
> *


Damn Jeff is really doing some nice work man  ...We are working hard on our cars too up here trying to improve them as much as we can bro...  But building decent rides take time and money though...Samething for all of us bro...


----------



## allcoupedup

Everything takes something, right? Whether is be money, time, etc, it always takes, but if it takes it'll give back too.

Good luck with your projects... Post some pics if you can!


----------



## juiceman

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@May 26 2006, 10:47 PM~5503741
> *Everything takes something, right?  Whether is be money, time, etc, it always takes, but if it takes it'll give back too.
> 
> Good luck with your projects... Post some pics if you can!
> *


I do bro in the project rides section on my many project threads... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

that frame work is lookin pretty damn good !!

:thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@May 26 2006, 10:47 PM~5503741
> *Everything takes something, right?  Whether is be money, time, etc, it always takes, but if it takes it'll give back too.
> 
> Good luck with your projects... Post some pics if you can!
> *


So true man...


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by juiceman+May 27 2006, 12:50 AM~5503764-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats up Jaz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2006, 12:54 AM~5503781
> *I do bro in the project rides section on my many project threads... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, just goes to show you how much I'm up here nowadays
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-westsidehydros_@May 27 2006, 09:36 AM~5504798
> *that frame work is lookin pretty damn good !!
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Pete


----------



## allcoupedup

Double post.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@May 27 2006, 08:57 AM~5505033
> *Double post.
> *


you could fix it woth some CHROME pics :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

lol, soon. He should be getting it back within the next few days


----------



## 2low

War of the Wheels airing on MenTV
War of the Wheels will debut on MenTV at 9pm M-F (5 days a week) for 2 ½ weeks, starting May 29. It'll also air on MenTV weekly – Saturdays at 8pm, starting June 3.

show starts airing tomorrow and its on all week. not sure witch build though


----------



## lowcaddy87

just got back from laying some primer on the monte

wtf is men tv? is it on cable, cant miss this show


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lowcaddy87_@May 29 2006, 06:53 PM~5515938
> *just got back from laying some primer on the monte
> 
> wtf is men tv? is it on cable, cant miss this show
> *


well they aired episode negative one ( the pilot) so OUR show is iether on friday OR 5 weeks from now. couse were episode 5. and egg and his truck guys are episode 6


----------



## lowcaddy87

ok but what chanel is men tv?


----------



## 2low

bah, it was just the pilot today, the civics. but atleast i got to see what the show MAY be like. next monday i get to see one of the new ones that was shot in hamilton


----------



## Volv_lo

102	1995 Volkswagen Golf GTI	30-May-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	3-Jun-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	3-Jun-2006	7:00
108	1995 Jeep YJ	31-May-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	10-Jun-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	4-Jun-2006	7:00
103	1988 Mustang GT 5.0	1-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	17-Jun-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	10-Jun-2006	7:00
106	*1996 Chevy S10 pickup	2-Jun-2006* 13:00/21:00/05:00	24-Jun-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	11-Jun-2006	7:00
104	1991 Eagle Talon Tsi	5-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	1-Jul-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	17-Jun-2006	7:00
105	*1980 Cadillac Coupe de Ville	6-Jun-2006* 13:00/21:00/05:00	8-Jul-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	18-Jun-2006	7:00
101	1994 Dodge Neon	7-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	15-Jul-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	24-Jun-2006	7:00
110	1969 VW Beetles	8-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	22-Jul-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	25-Jun-2006	7:00
109	1990 Nissan 240SX	9-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	29-Jul-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	1-Jul-2006	7:00
107	1991 Subaru Legacy Turbo	12-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	5-Aug-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	2-Jul-2006	7:00
111	1969 Pontiac Firebird	13-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	12-Aug-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	8-Jul-2006	7:00
112	1984 Mazda RX7	14-Jun-2006	13:00/21:00/05:00	19-Aug-2006	12:00/20:00/04:00	9-Jul-2006	7:00


----------



## 2low

new show thread


----------



## Sonu

Damn my cutty is came out MEAN.. its lookin real nice with all the work to it.. Thanks Asif and Jeff (Switches N Thangz)


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

whats up guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

switches and thangs. on TV this tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 3 2006, 11:01 PM~5547805
> *switches and thangs. on TV this tuesday :biggrin:
> *


Cool.. ill stay tuned!.. what time what channel?


----------



## allcoupedup

Hey Sonu post some pics of you car man!


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 4 2006, 08:54 AM~5548780
> *Hey Sonu post some pics of you car man!
> *


I have one sif but i cant get the attachment option :dunno: Car is looking beautiful though man.. looks like one of those TRUUCHA Hoppers with those control arms and back locked up pretty high


----------



## allcoupedup

Email me the pics then, Sonu......in the mean time here are some chrome pics to brighten up your day....


----------



## allcoupedup

:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 5 2006, 01:02 AM~5552222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Woah :0 hella nice job


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by cutcutty+Jun 4 2006, 06:11 AM~5548303-->
> 
> 
> 
> Cool.. ill stay tuned!.. what time what channel?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> men tv on tuesday. ill be watching all three times its on
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allcoupedup_@Jun 4 2006, 11:02 PM~5552222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Big thangs guys. what up sif and jeff :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

These are going on my car right ??? :biggrin: :biggrin: .. Ive been upto nothign just working, thinking bout picking up a impala, ive been in contact with jeff, gonna roll by and see what the guy says


----------



## Sonu

Now that is sexi chrome job, Asif!!!.. I'll sure email you the pictures i got one i gotta take few more shined up the rims today :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## lolow

nice work


----------



## 2low

SWITCHES AND THANGS, As seen on TV


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 5 2006, 12:02 AM~5552222
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *















Holla at Ol Nugz. I need to get my wirering harnes sorted


----------



## Duppy

Fuk I think I'm blind....they look mint ..


----------



## savageloc24

where is toronto in relation to seattle..and do you sell setups or jus install?


----------



## westsidehydros

damn ! chrome looks good homie !!


----------



## 84caddy

PROPS to TP and S+T on the TV show...and big thanks to Jeff for the good words :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Duppy+Jun 6 2006, 06:00 PM~5563085-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fuk I think I'm blind....they look mint ..
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol, thanks, Omar!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2006, 07:12 PM~5563540
> *where is toronto in relation to seattle..and do you sell setups or jus install?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We sell setups as well, we do all sorts of custom work, and can make anyone control arms and other peices for your low.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2006, 08:05 PM~5563740
> *damn !  chrome looks good homie !!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Pete!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-84caddy_@Jun 6 2006, 10:46 PM~5564467
> *PROPS to TP and S+T on the TV show...and big thanks to Jeff for the good words  :biggrin:
> *


How did the show turn out Joe?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Jun 5 2006, 02:23 AM~5552780-->
> 
> 
> 
> Woah  :0  hella nice job
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 04:18 AM~5553167
> *men tv on tuesday. ill be watching all three times its on
> Big thangs guys. what up sif and jeff :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Nathan!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 04:27 AM~5553182
> *These are going on my car right  ??? :biggrin:  :biggrin: .. Ive been upto nothign just working, thinking bout picking up a impala, ive been in contact with jeff, gonna roll by and see what the guy says
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How did the meeting go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2006, 05:28 AM~5553237
> *Now that is sexi chrome job, Asif!!!.. I'll sure email you the pictures i got one i gotta take few more shined up the rims today :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Sonu!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2006, 01:14 PM~5561181
> *nice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lolow, always TTTing our topic, thanks man!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Jun 6 2006, 02:16 PM~5561543
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holla at Ol Nugz. I need to get my wirering harnes sorted
> *


Holla!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: np  T T T :cheesy:


----------



## triple X level

whats up toronto shout out from the west coast..


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 6 2006, 11:18 PM~5564898
> *How did the show turn out Joe?
> *


after watching another one they did - I was pretty scared...but your episode turned out real good :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

damn i wanna see that show :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Lolow? How are things over there?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 10 2006, 07:06 PM~5586064
> *Whats up Lolow?  How are things over there?
> *


same old try`n to get $$$$$ so i can build my project :biggrin: wasup with you guys  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 11 2006, 12:07 AM~5587666
> *same old try`n to get $$$$$ so i can build my project  :biggrin: wasup with you guys    :biggrin:
> *


Damn lolow, you're fucking rich you goof, stop trying to play low key you fool and finish your ride... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 11 2006, 02:22 PM~5589152
> *Damn lolow, you're fucking rich you goof, stop trying to play low key you fool and finish your ride... :0  :biggrin:
> *


beleve me if i had $$$$ that car you be done already :angry: :twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 11 2006, 12:24 PM~5589162
> *beleve me if  i had $$$$ that car you be done already  :angry:  :twak:
> *


Ok low key brother...  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## Volv_lo

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jun 7 2006, 07:59 AM~5566304
> *after watching another one they did - I was pretty scared...but your episode turned out real good  :biggrin:
> *



Did you notice that I said dump, but they have me pointing at a check valve..

:uh: :uh: :uh: Oh well, both shows turned out extremely well. :biggrin: 
Thanx Joe :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## switches and thangs

:scrutinize:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jun 16 2006, 12:27 AM~5615961
> *:scrutinize:
> *


whatchu lookin' at white boy?


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jun 16 2006, 01:27 AM~5615961
> *:scrutinize:
> *


Yup, get back to welding, my frames not gonna weld itself now is it ??? :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

WHO DAT!!


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jun 16 2006, 06:56 PM~5620021
> *Yup, get back to welding, my frames not gonna weld itself now is it ???  :biggrin:
> *


YESSS SIR :worship:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

lollow stop being a whore,that shit must be addictive to u.....jk homie


----------



## lolow

it kinda is hahaha j/k


----------



## switches and thangs

M A L T O N :scrutinize: :0


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 20 2006, 09:32 AM~5637963
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## juiceman

What the hell is a malton ? :uh:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jun 20 2006, 01:56 PM~5639672
> *What the hell is a malton ? :uh:
> *


the mississauga ghetto :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jun 20 2006, 10:17 AM~5638232
> *lollow stop being a whore,that shit must be addictive to u.....jk homie
> *


Finally someone other than myself told that Gatineau goof... :0  :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## juiceman

Jeff any word from the engine rebuilder ?? And hey anyone know where i can get a versalle 9" rear end (disc brakes) ??


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jun 21 2006, 08:48 AM~5643984
> *Finally someone other than myself told that Gatineau goof... :0    :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


its only becose im the only one keeping this topic on top that it look like im whorin hahahahaha  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 21 2006, 09:42 AM~5644594
> *its only becose im the only one keeping this topic on top that it look like im whorin hahahahaha   :cheesy:
> *


bahahaha, it's just another excuse to keep your LIL whoring crown you goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jun 21 2006, 09:14 AM~5644066
> *Jeff any word from the engine rebuilder ?? And hey anyone know where i can get a versalle 9" rear end (disc brakes) ??
> *



I can build you one, but they are expensive !!!


----------



## 2low

TTT for the homies

Switches and thangs

- hydraulic installations
- air ride installations
- Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
- Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
- Wire wheels - any size
- Molded and wrapped control arms 
- Reinforced rear ends
- *CHROME*

We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products! 

Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!

If you wanna get a hold of us, please call

Asif - (416) 899-2027
Jeff - (416) 419-2366


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:  T T T  :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up people? How are things going? Who is going to the Rollerz picnic and Parkin Lot Pimpin next month?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 23 2006, 12:39 PM~5657136
> *Whats up people?  How are things going?  Who is going to the Rollerz picnic and Parkin Lot Pimpin next month?
> *


You know I'll be there...


----------



## lolow

i wont  :angry: but 100% at scape by the lake  :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 23 2006, 12:39 PM~5657136
> *Whats up people?  How are things going?  Who is going to the Rollerz picnic and Parkin Lot Pimpin next month?
> *


what up sif. hows things at the shop?
any cars coming together?
PICS MAN PICS!!!!


----------



## topless65

]My Webpage[/URL]


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65

And here is the Crazy man responsible for it all.....


----------



## topless65

THE CLOSE UP!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 23 2006, 08:03 PM~5659183
> *THE CLOSE UP!!
> 
> *


i see all is well at the shop. that picture has been saved for blackmail reasons :biggrin: 

is that your frame or sifs kamil?


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Man you guys doing big thangz out in Canada!!!
I'll have to come up so time to see how you bringing the style out there :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 23 2006, 09:53 PM~5659569
> *i see all is well at the shop. that picture has been saved for blackmail reasons :biggrin:
> 
> is that your frame or sifs kamil?
> *


No that s Rustin's frame Kamil's and 60 Jazz is frame is next :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!!!!!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

Danny looks like a japanese anime character.


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 24 2006, 12:20 AM~5660390
> *Danny looks like a japanese anime character.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jun 23 2006, 11:21 PM~5659968
> *No that s Rustin's frame Kamil's and 60 Jazz is frame is  next  :biggrin:
> *


cant wait to finally get somthing of mine in there. one day :uh:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 24 2006, 01:24 AM~5660512
> *cant wait to finally get somthing of mine in there. one day :uh:
> *


dont worry bro soontimes


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Jun 24 2006, 06:04 AM~5660782
> *dont worry bro soontimes
> *


C-R-E-A-M.

Danny sell his caddy yet?


----------



## allcoupedup

No not yet man. He might be on the verge. Did you want to buy it?


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jun 22 2006, 12:11 AM~5648231
> *I can build you one,  but they are expensive !!!
> *


pete i pm'ed you


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 25 2006, 05:08 PM~5666608
> *No not yet man.  He might be on the verge.  Did you want to buy it?
> *


nah. i couldnt see myself in a caddy. im a chevy guy. aside from the right rivi.


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Hey Jeff...Here is teh Pump Plate Sample I made for ya to chk....what do ya think?


this is unpolished...right off my machine!


----------



## lolow

looks great   :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 28 2006, 12:48 AM~5680403
> *Hey Jeff...Here is teh Pump Plate Sample I made for ya to chk....what do ya think?
> this is unpolished...right off my machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow..that is really nice


----------



## switches and thangs

DAMN :worship: Jazz that looks bad :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

SHIT!! Do a set of those come with my instal? :worship: :worship: :worship:

just gotta powdercoat it black :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 28 2006, 03:33 PM~5684152
> *SHIT!! Do a set of those come with my instal? :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> just gotta powdercoat it black :biggrin:
> *


No prob bob


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

damm them plates looking tite


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jun 29 2006, 10:27 PM~5692022
> *damm them plates looking tite
> *


sup joe. is your car done yet? :buttkick: 









:roflmao: 
i know i know. this coming from a guy with no car

Yet :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 2 2006, 03:36 PM~5703936
> *wasup :wave:
> *


what up homie. :wave:


----------



## topless65




----------



## lolow

:0 litle bling :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 3 2006, 10:29 AM~5708163
> *
> *


70?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 3 2006, 10:29 AM~5708163
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

real quick look like 7100 $ :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

see....... it pays to go to the RO picnic..

Thank you Casino Nigara (not all...but some of that is won) rest is chome money.


----------



## 84caddy

Downtown Mini-Scrape this Saturday July 8th - St Catharines ONT

$700 DP
$300 SP
(but if SP beats DP number - they take the whole G) :0 :0 :biggrin: 

plus trophies for best lolo, truck and sport compact

free entry (with non-perishable food donation) registration CLOSES at 11am



map



last year's show
http://www.scrapebythelake.com/DowntownMiniScrape05.html


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## 2low




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 3 2006, 12:29 PM~5708163
> *
> *


damn thats like 360 USD! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jul 7 2006, 07:13 PM~5733894
> *damn thats like 360 USD!  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :scrutinize: not these days were almost equal :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jul 7 2006, 08:27 PM~5734189
> *:nono:  :scrutinize: not these days were almost equal :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T  :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's going on...


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Sonu

Sup YaLL


----------



## burnslo

<embed src="http://widget-cd.slide.com/widgets/slideticker.swf" quality="high" scale="noscale" salign="l" wmode="transparent" flashvars="site=widget-cd.slide.com.com&channel=7127501&cy=ms" width="475" height="375" name="flashticker" align="middle" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"/>


----------



## 2low

PRE-REGISTER
send $35 (Canadian) through Pay Pal to [email protected]
which includes entrance for 1 car and 2 people.

Please include the following information in the comments section of Pay Pal form

1. Name of Owner
2. Contact phone number
3. Make and model of car
4. Car Club (optional)



For those interested in having a booth to promote your company/business
please contact Clyde at 647.281.9293 for pricing and space info.


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## 2low

TTT


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

damm i need to put u foos on the stroll ,so much whoring goin on in here :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## 2low

oh, i thought some one said there was whores in here. not whoring


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 17 2006, 05:24 PM~5789841
> *oh, i thought some one said there was whores in here. not whoring
> *


yous a foo :nono: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn...on page 4...Post up some pics of some lowers Sif... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

yea foo0l show your stuff (hydro only hahaha) :biggrin:


----------



## 2low




----------



## topless65

The Blue 63 SS is finaly done...make sure you all come to the PARKING LOT PIMPIN CAR SHOW to check it out...as well as other clean cars that were built but Asif and Jeff..


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 26 2006, 08:41 AM~5844965
> *The Blue 63 SS is finaly done...make sure you all come to the PARKING LOT PIMPIN CAR SHOW to check it out...as well as other clean cars that were built but Asif and Jeff..
> *


Nice...I'll be there to check it out... :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 26 2006, 08:41 AM~5844965
> *The Blue 63 SS is finaly done...make sure you all come to the PARKING LOT PIMPIN CAR SHOW to check it out...as well as other clean cars that were built but Asif and Jeff..
> *


ill be expecting lots of pictures :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Ok I think your shops nolonger new :biggrin:


----------



## burnslo

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Jul 26 2006, 02:37 PM~5847325
> *Ok I think your shops nolonger new :biggrin:
> *



Have you been there??? Did not think so Its new to your ass!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Jul 26 2006, 04:23 PM~5847625
> *Have you been there???  Did not think so Its new to your ass!
> *


 :0


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 26 2006, 09:41 AM~5844965
> *The Blue 63 SS is finaly done...make sure you all come to the PARKING LOT PIMPIN CAR SHOW to check it out...as well as other clean cars that were built but Asif and Jeff..
> *



OMG Tj's car is finaly done??


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jul 26 2006, 07:44 PM~5848614
> *OMG Tj's car is finaly done??
> *


it was sick when it came in,
It was sick sitting on jack stands,
Somthing tells me its sick as fuck now :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

Should be a good show :biggrin: My car wont be ready thow :angry: but its all good :biggrin:


----------



## shorty004

I wish someone in Regina saskatchewan would open up a shop, there aint nothing here!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by shorty004_@Jul 27 2006, 09:08 AM~5851440
> *I wish someone in Regina saskatchewan would open up a shop, there aint nothing here!
> *


 :0


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Jun 28 2006, 12:48 AM~5680403
> *Hey Jeff...Here is teh Pump Plate Sample I made for ya to chk....what do ya think?
> this is unpolished...right off my machine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats str8 gangsta


----------



## TD Hydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 23 2006, 09:48 PM~5659134
> *]My Webpage[/URL]
> *


is that bridge made out of 3/8?


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## burnslo

I was at the shop last night till like 2am jeff and sif were still working and working hard when I left them boys get sh!t done. Big things for the show imma tell you that.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Jul 29 2006, 12:25 PM~5864406
> *I was at the shop last night till like 2am jeff and sif were still working and working hard when I left them boys get sh!t done. Big things for the show imma tell you that.
> *


can't wait to see that tomorrow...


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Jul 29 2006, 12:25 PM~5864406
> *I was at the shop last night till like 2am jeff and sif were still working and working hard when I left them boys get sh!t done. Big things for the show imma tell you that.
> *


Its like that for EVERY show. has been for as long as i remember. i remember the all nighter before the last scrape. allnighter before the last TP picnic. 

ill be right back in the groove once i get home :biggrin:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by burnslo_@Jul 26 2006, 03:23 PM~5847625
> *Have you been there???  Did not think so Its new to your ass!
> *


Too shay :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## FWDFleetwood

New here guys, and I'm in hamilton, about an hour from where switches & thangs is. Right now I'm in the process of gettin a 92 fleet fwd, I know, not the typical lowrider lac but it's my first caddy. I already drive it frequently as it currently belongs to an elderly friend and I use it for running her errands, and for my personal use. But she's going to be giving it to me soon. Actually I'll be driving it to the scrape on the 20th, hope to meet somebody from this board there, maybe even the guys from S&T.

Anyway, to the point, the reason I'm posting here is to ask some guys who install hydros proffessionally, what can be done with a fwd caddy like the fleetwood as far as hydros are concerned, and I was hoping someone from the shop could get back to me about possible setups and pricing for a complete system installed. It's wierd, when I look at this blue granny mobile, I already see a 3 wheelin' caddy with gold flake and 13" wires.

Hope to do to the scrape next year as more than a spectator  . Thanks in advance for any info you guys can help with.



BTW, is S&T gonna be representin' at the scrape?


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jul 31 2006, 01:00 AM~5872549
> *New here guys, and I'm in hamilton, about an hour from where switches & thangs is.  Right now I'm in the process of gettin a 92 fleet fwd, I know, not the typical lowrider lac but it's my first caddy.  I already drive it frequently as it currently belongs to an elderly friend and I use it for running her errands, and for my personal use.  But she's going to be giving it to me soon.  Actually I'll be driving it to the scrape on the 20th, hope to meet somebody from this board there, maybe even the guys from S&T.
> 
> Anyway, to the point, the reason I'm posting here is to ask some guys who install hydros proffessionally, what can be done with a fwd caddy like the fleetwood as far as hydros are concerned, and I was hoping someone from the shop could get back to me about possible setups and pricing for a complete system installed.  It's wierd, when I look at this blue granny mobile, I already see a 3 wheelin' caddy with gold flake and 13" wires.
> 
> Hope to do to the scrape next year as more than a spectator  .  Thanks in advance for any info you guys can help with.
> BTW, is S&T gonna be representin' at the scrape?
> *


As always of course.

if you wanna talk to the guys, givem all tomorrow afternoon.(after work-ish)
Asif - (416) 899-2027
Jeff - (416) 419-2366

im sure they can answer any questions you have  

see you at scrape


----------



## juiceman

Yummy :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jul 31 2006, 09:14 AM~5873152
> *Yummy :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice.......... woot it do !!! :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jul 31 2006, 07:39 AM~5873222
> *:0  :0  :0
> nice.......... woot it do !!!  :biggrin:
> *


not to much cause christian cut the springs a lil short an gave it to much play,the kinks are still being worked out....wait till scape the all will be revealed...whooooohahahah


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Jul 31 2006, 09:49 AM~5873246
> *not to much cause christian cut the springs a lil short an gave it to much play,the kinks are still being worked out....wait till scape the all will be revealed...whooooohahahah
> *


cant wait to see that  :biggrin: what do you have in the back 16 or 18`` cylinders or ?? :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

Im gonna go ahead and guess 18's


----------



## switches and thangs

well iam 6"4 and the bumper is at my chest. we still have to work out the bugs we HOPE to be at scrape with 2 hoppers if they get done but we have a lot of work to do.That car was NOT locked up in that pic


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jul 31 2006, 01:49 PM~5874502
> *well iam 6"4 and the bumper is at my chest. we still have to work out the bugs we HOPE to be at scrape with 2 hoppers if they get done but we have a lot of work to do.That car was NOT locked up in that pic
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jul 31 2006, 11:49 AM~5874502
> *well iam 6"4 and the bumper is at my chest. we still have to work out the bugs we HOPE to be at scrape with 2 hoppers if they get done but we have a lot of work to do.That car was NOT locked up in that pic
> *


Count me in ill be back soon


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by shorty004_@Jul 27 2006, 09:08 AM~5851440
> *I wish someone in Regina saskatchewan would open up a shop, there aint nothing here!
> *


we can help u out whatever u need just call and have parts in stock like conarms rearnd frames etc.


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TD Hydros_@Jul 27 2006, 09:23 AM~5851507
> *is that bridge made out of 3/8?
> *


YES SIR


----------



## juiceman

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Got a pair of lowers done by switches and thangs in Toronto...Jeff and Asif are doing some good work...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ya not bad for being done at 5am the day of the show with no sleep for 2 days .... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 1 2006, 08:46 PM~5884980
> *ya not bad for being done at 5am the day of the show with no sleep for 2 days ....  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 1 2006, 08:46 PM~5884980
> *ya not bad for being done at 5am the day of the show with no sleep for 2 days ....  :0
> *


WHATCHU TALK'IN BOUT WILLIS

thats reguler pre show stuff :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

:dunno:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 1 2006, 10:46 PM~5884980
> *ya not bad for being done at 5am the day of the show with no sleep for 2 days ....  :0
> *



yeah, that'll make em' feel good about those arms !!!!!



j/k

:uh:


----------



## allcoupedup

Who needs sleep anywayzzzzzzz...................................


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 2 2006, 11:48 PM~5892693
> *Who needs sleep anywayzzzzzzz...................................
> *



not you playboy !!!! watch'ya doin?


----------



## allcoupedup

lol, chillin man, just get my couple minutes of lil in before I head to bed. What you doing?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 2 2006, 09:16 PM~5892402
> *yeah,  that'll make em' feel good about those arms !!!!!
> j/k
> 
> :uh:
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no but seriously pete jeff was in the zone that day


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

heres asif b4 christian an me brought the big white monster i think that was around noon time.... its a lil small cause its off my palm phone :biggrin: my man was dead to world :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2006, 10:08 AM~5895266
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


would you stop putting smilies on Jeff and Asif's thread fokker :biggrin: ...A couple of guys in Toronto last weekend asked me about you...Who's that LuX whore lolow who's putting smilies everywhere...I told them you were a LIL hall of famer post goof whore... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats so true dave


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 3 2006, 10:15 AM~5895317
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: thats so true dave
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2006, 12:13 PM~5895303
> *would you stop putting smilies on Jeff and Asif's thread fokker :biggrin: ...A couple of guys in Toronto last weekend asked me about you...Who's that LuX whore lolow who's putting smilies everywhere...I told them you were a LIL hall of famer post goof whore... :0 :biggrin:
> *


woot :biggrin: at least i keep there topic on top if not it woud be 30 pages back hahaha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: look i got lolow syndrome :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2006, 10:28 AM~5895406
> *woot  :biggrin: at least i keep there topic on top if not it woud be 30 pages back hahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he got a point


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 3 2006, 10:30 AM~5895418
> *did u guys meet ?
> *


of course bro...We are in the same club...lolow comes to almost all our shows and all the meetings...That goof will be at Scrape with me in 2 weeks...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2006, 10:28 AM~5895406
> *woot  :biggrin: at least i keep there topic on top if not it woud be 30 pages back hahaha
> *


very true... :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2006, 10:36 AM~5895478
> *of course bro...We are in the same club...lolow comes to almost all our shows and all the meetings...That goof will be at Scrape with me in 2 weeks...
> *


no i meant lolow an asif ,thought i read a post that said they met/....mind must be playin tricks on me :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ey lolow what u riding in anyways man we never see ur car


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2006, 12:36 PM~5895478
> *of course bro...We are in the same club...lolow comes to almost all our shows and all the meetings...That goof will be at Scrape with me in 2 weeks...
> *


and met one already you know cant remember came for full throtle last year he had a black truck and you gave him a lux lisence and stiker or he was from true player mabe :biggrin: cant remember


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 3 2006, 12:41 PM~5895518
> *ey lolow what u riding in anyways man we never see ur car
> *


its a new project (in the process of building it) its a 1968 buick le saber :biggrin: 


most likely be a street hopper  :cheesy:

started fixing it slowly wen $$$ get in hahah

half the inside and floor fixed need to finish it :biggrin: 



shaved the rear emblems of it


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 3 2006, 12:53 PM~5895593
> *:thumbsup:
> *


my hydro ,just need new coils for the front and read +16 cylinders and batteries and thats it for the juice :biggrin: it coming along slowly but it will get done :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

:cheesy: Nice


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2006, 12:36 PM~5895478
> *...That goof will be at Scrape with me in 2 weeks...
> *




with a  on his face too !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 3 2006, 10:41 AM~5895518
> *ey lolow what u riding in anyways man we never see ur car
> *


damn you don't want to see that weird looking thing... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 3 2006, 10:43 AM~5895530
> *and met one already  you know cant remember  came for full throtle last year he had a black truck  and you gave him a lux lisence and stiker or he was from true player mabe  :biggrin: cant remember
> *


Asif never came to Full Throttle you goof... :twak:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 3 2006, 07:01 PM~5898832
> *with a    on his face too !
> *


Yeah, it sure gonna be a lot of fun...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 3 2006, 09:07 PM~5898888
> *Asif never came to Full Throttle you goof... :twak:
> *


who came then was it from true player hai life :dunno: cant remember his name  :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 3 2006, 12:30 PM~5895418
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  look i got lolow syndrome :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Aug 3 2006, 09:01 PM~5898832
> *with a    on his face too !
> *


you bet i will


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

no worries homie u keep it goin....so who else is scrape bound from montreal?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 4 2006, 12:52 AM~5900240
> *no worries homie u keep it goin....so who else is scrape bound from montreal?
> *


me, dave ( luxuriourmontreal) and few others i think we gonna be 4 or 5 :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup: ill look forward to meetn u an the rest of the homies ,so u bringing any rides down


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 4 2006, 05:34 AM~5901334
> *:thumbsup: ill look forward to meetn u an the rest of the homies ,so u bringing any rides down
> *


We are bringing a TC 98 and hopefully my hooptylishous Coupe 84 if I can get it ready on time and a couple of lowrider bikes...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2006, 08:29 AM~5901407
> *We are bringing a TC 98 and hopefully my hooptylishous Coupe 84 if I can get it ready on time and a couple of lowrider bikes...
> *


abel his coming .................a crap i wont go then hahahahahaha j/k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 4 2006, 10:24 AM~5902118
> *abel his coming .................a crap i wont go then hahahahahaha j/k
> *


you goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 4 2006, 08:30 PM~5904942
> *you goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## TROUBLESOME




----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

man ....was on page 2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

lol, thanks lolow, appreciate your to the toppings!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 7 2006, 12:47 AM~5916055
> *lol, thanks lolow, appreciate your to the toppings!
> *


lolow got you guys back by whoring out your topic...Everybody wins... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 7 2006, 07:25 AM~5916464
> *lolow got you guys back by whoring out your topic...Everybody wins... :0  :biggrin:
> *


yup hahahahaha


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 7 2006, 07:25 AM~5916464
> *lolow got you guys back by whoring out your topic...Everybody wins... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

:thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 8 2006, 02:08 AM~5922528
> *:thumbsup:
> *


stop post whorin in this topic HAHAHAHAHAHAHA j/k :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 8 2006, 04:12 AM~5923346
> *stop post whorin in this topic HAHAHAHAHAHAHA j/k  :biggrin:
> *


damn goof... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 8 2006, 08:07 AM~5923495
> *damn goof... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


wo0t :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy: good morning :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

morning!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 9 2006, 07:28 AM~5931727
> *morning!
> *


morning SiF...


----------



## FWDFleetwood

good afternoon?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 9 2006, 02:30 PM~5934254
> *good afternoon?
> *


front wheel drive fleetwood????? :barf:  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

whores :ugh: 

TTT for the homies. :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 10 2006, 02:11 PM~5941207
> *whores :ugh:
> 
> TTT for the homies. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 10 2006, 05:13 PM~5943057
> *:biggrin:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:  :guns: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up guys?

Here are few more chrome pics.


----------



## allcoupedup

We'll have a lot of frame pics to post up reallllll soon.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

that imp won anything at the TP show?


----------



## 2low

wicked sif, i really wanted to see how that sway bar turned out :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

nice ride


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up lolo, what you sayin man?


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

I think hes sayin MORE PICS!!!!! Hey Asif did your buddy finish that taco with the supra engine? if so i want pICS!!!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 12 2006, 09:32 AM~5952737
> *Whats up lolo, what you sayin man?
> *


not much just waiting for scrape hahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Aug 12 2006, 09:50 AM~5952980
> *I think hes sayin MORE PICS!!!!! Hey Asif did your buddy finish that taco with the supra engine? if so i want pICS!!!!!
> *


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## lolow

are you guys ready for scrape just one week to go  :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Does S&T have a website by any chance?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 11 2006, 10:06 AM~5946941
> *that imp won anything at the TP show?
> *


Yea it actually won 3rd place impala (pete's 63 was first, and Hai's 64 rag was second). It is a real clean car, and it was nice to see it finally done and working right..

P.S. Thanks for coming down to the show and supporting


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 13 2006, 05:57 PM~5960092
> *Yea it actually won 3rd place impala (pete's 63 was first, and Hai's 64 rag was second). It is a real clean car, and it was nice to see it finally done and working right..
> 
> P.S. Thanks for coming down to the show and supporting
> *


Right on man...I try my hardest to support Ontario lowrider shows...Next year hopefully we can bring out cars...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 14 2006, 08:03 PM~5967477
> *Right on man...I try my hardest to support Ontario lowrider shows...Next year hopefully we can bring out cars...
> *


hope so :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 13 2006, 04:33 PM~5959196
> *Does S&T have a website by any chance?
> *


Not yet, but its in the works!


----------



## allcoupedup

And a big thanks to the Lux boys. Thank you for the support!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Good good, I'm in hamilton and I don't know of anyone around here that does lows so I'll be keeping you guys in mind for when I find myself a different lac. Roughly what neighborhood we talkin for a decent FBSS+3w setup installed in like an 80's fleetwood/coupe with reinforcing, no a-arm extensions. I'm talking from stock, to working with batts and all.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 03:23 AM~5970201
> *Good good, I'm in hamilton and I don't know of anyone around here that does lows so I'll be keeping you guys in mind for when I find myself a different lac.  Roughly what neighborhood we talkin for a decent FBSS+3w setup installed in like an 80's fleetwood/coupe with reinforcing, no a-arm extensions.  I'm talking from stock, to working with batts and all.
> *



Hey FWDFleetwood, sent you a pm.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 14 2006, 11:56 PM~5969932
> *And a big thanks to the Lux boys.  Thank you for the support!
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up, Dave? How are things coming along on the Caddy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 15 2006, 07:43 AM~5970752
> *Whats up, Dave?  How are things coming along on the Caddy?
> *


Well I just got my lowers and uppers back from the chrome shop...Coupe should be ready in about 2-3 weeks bro...I'll be at Scrape with no cars...


----------



## allcoupedup

Thats cool man. I know you'll rep responsibly when the time is right! Post up the chromies!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 15 2006, 11:04 AM~5971179
> *Thats cool man.  I know you'll rep responsibly when the time is right!  Post up the chromies!
> *


here they are :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 15 2006, 11:02 AM~5971797
> *here they are  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still got to clean up those rod tips though... :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 15 2006, 02:15 PM~5972325
> *still got to clean up those rod tips though... :0
> *


you mean getting some one to clean them for you BAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup: cromies looking good dave ,u should just slap those on the hooptie and bring it to scrape ,come on we know u can do it :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 15 2006, 12:17 PM~5972341
> *you mean getting some one to clean them for you BAHAHAHAHA
> *


Yeah, probably you mister goof... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 15 2006, 12:50 PM~5972583
> *:thumbsup: cromies looking good dave ,u should just slap those on the hooptie and bring it to scrape ,come on we know u can do it :biggrin:
> *


I would bro but it is not quite ready yet...


----------



## SIN187

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 15 2006, 12:23 AM~5970201
> *Good good, I'm in hamilton and I don't know of anyone around here that does lows so I'll be keeping you guys in mind for when I find myself a different lac.  Roughly what neighborhood we talkin for a decent FBSS+3w setup installed in like an 80's fleetwood/coupe with reinforcing, no a-arm extensions.  I'm talking from stock, to working with batts and all.
> *


Eric Beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeetieeeeeeeeeeeeeeee customs here in Hamilton does low lows :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

reeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeealy?



lol


----------



## SIN187

:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## lolow

nice caddy


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, wish I still had it.


----------



## lolow

only 4 days till scrape .............are you ready :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

were never ready till the allnighters on saturday,an the sun starts to rise...lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 16 2006, 01:47 PM~5979882
> *were never ready till the allnighters on saturday,an the sun starts to rise...lol :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 16 2006, 11:47 AM~5979882
> *were never ready till the allnighters on saturday,an the sun starts to rise...lol :biggrin:
> *


Not this year


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:0 damm i was looking foward to being up all night an fellin like iam goinna drop :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 15 2006, 10:36 PM~5976030
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Tyte


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Aug 16 2006, 07:44 PM~5982702
> *Not this year
> *


i was shocked when i first heard it, but i believe it :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:uh: WHORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

only 2 days for scrape  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

34 hours!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 18 2006, 11:12 PM~5998711
> *34 hours!
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:  its time to go to............. SCRAPE :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

not yet brother ,so when are u guys leaving an where u stayin at ?


----------



## FWDFleetwood

lol when my g/f saw that lincoln today she was like ewe that's so ugly, I lol'd and said, it ain't gotta be pretty, it's just gotta work. Too bad it broke though, better luck next event guys.


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah its not the prettiest car out there, but it is really straight. All the body has been done on the car (minus the rear quarter panel now) and what you saw was white primer. On top of that, the car was only working on one of the 2 front pumps. Chrome control arms and REAL Daytons. Although we did win, we knew it coulda done a hell of a lot better. It was hitting a hell of a lot higher the day before. :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

so how high did it hit earlier?aha!(all- that squeal ehhayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy) :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

I HOPE ALL OF YOUR TRANSMISSIONS FUCK UP !















J/K How was the show ?


----------



## FWDFleetwood

It was aight, the highlight of the competition part though had to be the AAC truck, and I liked the cop car.


----------



## lolow

t t t  :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup: aac truck now thats not a hopper ,its a jumper :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

AAC Truck Video, just a little sumpin off my G/F's camera, mine are better quality, but I have to buy a card reader to get them off the card.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 23 2006, 10:55 AM~6023938
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


stop post whorin ..................bwahahahahahaha  :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2006, 10:38 AM~6024519
> *stop post whorin ..................bwahahahahahaha    :biggrin:
> *


i learned from the best bwhahahahahahahahahahahahah :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2006, 10:38 AM~6024519
> *stop post whorin ..................bwahahahahahaha    :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## sickthree

power balls????? i need a pair


----------



## SICBSTRD

anyone gonna be at the shop tonight? we'd like to come by for a visit before we leave. let me know....778 388 1169


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 23 2006, 08:49 PM~6028953
> *:0
> *


i know ha , :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

t t t   for da crew :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 04:06 PM~6043457
> *t t t   for da crew  :cheesy:
> *


bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:uh: you damn whore :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 06:49 PM~6044240
> *:uh: you damn whore  :biggrin:
> *


damm rightttttttttt 
:biggrin: bwhahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

hey nate should i post up the blackmail photo... :biggrin: 
bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

yes no maybe...lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 07:12 PM~6044332
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

whores. more like sluts if you ask me :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 25 2006, 09:56 PM~6044535
> *whores. more like sluts if you ask me :biggrin:
> *


come on now :uh: :biggrin: your gonna hurt noobie whore feelings :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 08:17 PM~6044661
> *come on now  :uh:  :biggrin: your gonna hurt noobie whore feelings  :roflmao:
> *


your not new, but joe is :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

i know thats what i was sayin ......................sry only french canadian (quoting a famus drunk bwahahaha)


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 25 2006, 10:19 PM~6045392
> *your not new, but joe is  :biggrin:
> *


wtf u talkin bout i was registerd b4 u :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

yea but he got 3 times your post count hahahahahah noob


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 25 2006, 10:36 PM~6045520
> *yea but he got 3 times your post count hahahahahah noob
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: he jus found his inner hoe b4 i did. 

nate get ur back on the corner an make me some money :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

bwhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 26 2006, 10:44 PM~6050084
> *bwhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaha :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn startin to be a litle whore i see hahahahah


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX




----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

hahahahaha a 100 post of smillies you damn whore :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

No more down and dirty! Just clean and productive!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Aug 25 2006, 10:58 PM~6045669
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: he jus found his inner hoe b4 i did.
> 
> nate get ur back on the corner an make me some money :biggrin:
> *


hey, taco boy. dont you got work on your car you could be doing?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 27 2006, 10:58 PM~6056521
> *hey, taco boy. dont you got work on your car you could be doing?
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 27 2006, 10:56 PM~6056018
> *No more down and dirty!  Just clean and productive!
> *



sure sure, its not like you guys are gonna clean up the place :uh:


----------



## westsidehydros

ehem... ehrm.... boyz, enough of the whorein !! GET BACK TO WORK !!!!


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 11 2005, 10:04 PM~3260766
> *It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here.  A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called….
> 
> [attachmentid=187895]
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> 
> We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products!
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> Asif - (416) 899-2027
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> *


 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh:   :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks Nate! Still going strong!


----------



## Sonu

Good Morning ppl :biggrin: Whats going on.. i guess no one comes on this early yet on LiL.. so ill just post something lol


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 29 2006, 09:35 PM~6069680
> *Thanks Nate!  Still going strong!
> *


ide expect nothing less man!

DO THE DAMN THANG!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Aug 28 2006, 11:01 PM~6063190
> *sure sure, its not like you guys are gonna clean up the place  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## OoDIZZoO

just wondering if theres a website for the shop??


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Aug 30 2006, 12:33 PM~6073199
> *just wondering if theres a website for the shop??
> *


not as of yet. but me and the boys have a funny story about dundas ontario :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

any info you need , check page one and give them a call at one of there numbers and im sure they would be happy to answer your question homie :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Aug 30 2006, 02:33 PM~6073199
> *just wondering if theres a website for the shop??
> *


Responding from on the road. The website is under development, should be up in the next lil while. 

You working on a Caprice huh? Great car to do. We have about 6 of them scheduled for the next year or so. Some boxes, some bubbles, some houses. Give us a call.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 30 2006, 03:53 PM~6074439
> *Responding from on the road.  The website is under development, should be up in the next lil while.
> 
> You working on a Caprice huh?  Great car to do.  We have about 6 of them scheduled for the next year or so.  Some boxes, some bubbles, some houses.  Give us a call.
> *


 :0 u portable now


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :cheesy:


----------



## juiceman

:uh: :uh:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Aug 31 2006, 12:50 AM~6077463
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


WAH wah waaaaaaaaah :0


----------



## allcoupedup

Doe's open man!


----------



## juiceman

Doors ? who needs doors ?


----------



## juiceman

btw i have a 235 or 230 Inline 6 motor for sale it w/ powerglide tranny if anyone wants it pm me


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 31 2006, 12:31 PM~6079978
> *Doe's open man!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:cheesy: :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

:0 nice 60!!! gawddd i havent seen one before in my lifeee in toronto :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 1 2006, 08:02 AM~6084870
> *:0 nice 60!!! gawddd i havent seen one before in my lifeee in toronto :uh:
> *


u jus need to look around some old man has to have one in storage somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 31 2006, 10:05 AM~6079112
> *WAH wah waaaaaaaaah :0
> *


ROCKERS LOOK LIKE MY OLD 62-GOOD TIMES!


----------



## billy nugz

Did somone say transmision ?.... :biggrin:


----------



## capslock

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Aug 30 2006, 02:53 PM~6074439
> *Responding from on the road.  The website is under development, should be up in the next lil while.
> 
> You working on a Caprice huh?  Great car to do.  We have about 6 of them scheduled for the next year or so.  Some boxes, some bubbles, some houses.  Give us a call.
> *



sup sif ?yeah one of them is mine.. next year for sure. my caprice is going to your shop..
its cliff's bro by the way !


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 1 2006, 09:02 AM~6084870
> *:0 nice 60!!! gawddd i havent seen one before in my lifeee in toronto :uh:
> *



sup sonu 
:wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Sep 1 2006, 12:22 PM~6085676
> *Did somone say transmision ?.... :biggrin:
> *


Naw man. Just you. But give me a call on Sunday morning so you can get your baby over here.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by capslock_@Sep 1 2006, 12:32 PM~6086504
> *sup sif ?yeah one of them is mine.. next year for sure. my caprice is going to your shop..
> its cliff's bro by the way !
> *


 :wave: whats crackin cliff dogg :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Sep 1 2006, 11:46 AM~6086576
> *sup sonu
> :wave:
> *


Sup bro.. nun much here still trying to sell Cutlass Coupe


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by capslock_@Sep 1 2006, 02:32 PM~6086504
> *sup sif ?yeah one of them is mine.. next year for sure. my caprice is going to your shop..
> its cliff's bro by the way !
> *


Yo Cliff, whatchu sayin man? Damn, you have too many projects too huh? Oh well one at time, but they'll all be fine!


----------



## Sonu

Selling Cutty :biggrin: Not taking her with me to Christmas time someone buy it.. Btw Sif!.. i put little bit wait to right end of the car and it does a nice 3 while going slow now


----------



## westsidehydros

SO WHEN IS THE TRUE PLAYAZ PICNIC THIS YEAR`??


----------



## allcoupedup

24th of September, we haven't decided on the east or west park yet though. Which one did everyone like better?


----------



## originallow

- ALL CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS -

BIG CRUISE GOING DOWN THIS MONDAY , YOU CAN EXPECT THE USUAL SUSPECTS WILL BE THERE .....THE'RE SENDING OUT AN OPEN INVITE TO ALL CLUBS - ALL THAT , ROLLERZ ONLY , TRUE PLAYAZ , RYDAZ 4 LIFE SINFUL CREATIONS ....SORRY IF I MISSED YOUR CLUB BUT YOUR ALL INVITED! AND ALL SOLO RIDERS TOO! DONT MISS IT , CAMERAS WILL BE ROLLING AS ALWAYS !! LETS ALL COME TOGETHER FOR A CRUISE/HANGOUT AND ROLL TILL THE WHEELS FALL OFF!!


MEETING PLACE : QUEEN/ PORTLAND 1 BLOCK EAST OF BATHURST (PARKING LOT WITH GRAFFITI MURALS)



TIME: 2PM - TILL THE MUTHERFUCKEN WHEELS FALL OFF!!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 3 2006, 10:58 AM~6095937
> *24th of September, we haven't decided on the east or west park yet though.  Which one did everyone like better?
> *


the one we used last year should be fine :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Yeah what he said ^^^^^^


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 3 2006, 01:47 PM~6096517
> *the one we used last year should be fine  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cutlass kid2

i was at the 05 fall picnic, and their was a great turn out and i had a good time. cant wait till this upcoming picnic!


----------



## allcoupedup

Glad you had a good time. Getting that flyer together, so it should be posted soon.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 5 2006, 09:36 AM~6107285
> *Glad you had a good time.  Getting that flyer together, so it should be posted soon.
> *


----------



## cutlass kid2

what does switches and thangs charge for batteries, im gonna need 6. thnaks


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by cutlass kid2_@Sep 5 2006, 03:24 PM~6109611
> *what does switches and thangs charge for batteries, im gonna need 6. thnaks
> *


hit them at these numbers im sure one of them will be glad to shoot you a price

Asif - (416) 899-2027
Jeff - (416) 419-2366


----------



## lolow

what does switches and thangs charge for wraping/molding a-arms top extented 1 inch ,and buttom reenforced for mad hop :biggrin: let me know plz


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> what does switches and thangs charge for wraping/molding a-arms top extented 1 inch ,and buttom reenforced for mad hop :biggrin: let me know plz
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: call the number :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 5 2006, 10:57 PM~6113320
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak: call the number  :biggrin:
> *


no whores alowed :buttkick: 

is your car 90'd yet?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 5 2006, 11:12 PM~6113413
> *no whores alowed  :buttkick:
> 
> is your car 90'd yet?
> *


u got a car yet fucker :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 5 2006, 11:18 PM~6113450
> *u got a car yet fucker :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


man, i could lace roller skates that would pull more trophies then your car :0
so chop chop taco man. 

im looking, dont you worry. lemme know when you finally get your clip :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 6 2006, 03:26 AM~6113898
> *im looking, dont you worry. lemme know when you finally get your clip :biggrin:
> *



what do you mean, "finally",, I've got like 3, when do you need em' ?


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 6 2006, 07:05 AM~6114399
> *what do you mean,  "finally",,  I've got like 3,  when do you need em' ?
> *


he needs it a week ago. hit him with a pm :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Got a few things for sale.

For a 63 Impala SS:



Centre console and shifter console.



Good for a cruiser, not a show car. $200 CDN for both



Impala Steering wheel with horn ring.



Again, good for a cruiser. $100 CDN 



Brand new set of 13's with Zenith style knock-off. Hammer included. Never been on a car.



PM for price.


----------



## 2low

you still got that 63 stuff? 
sell it for some big bucks :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> what does switches and thangs charge for wraping/molding a-arms top extented 1 inch ,and buttom reenforced for mad hop :biggrin: let me know plz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who us asking here? lol
> 
> We charge $500 per pair for upper and lower control arms, wrapped, extended and molded. Perfect for paint, powder coat or chrome.
> 
> If you are getting both the uppers and lowers done, we can work something out.
Click to expand...


----------



## topless65

The time has come.....

Switches & Thangs presents what will shape the future of Toronto lowriders, A car like you've never seen before(in person at least)......
















Plz check back on Saturday Sept. 9th for some evidence, just to show that i'm not talking shit...


----------



## allcoupedup

Uh oh...........:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 6 2006, 05:00 PM~6117121
> *The time has come.....
> 
> Switches & Thangs presents what will shape the future of Toronto lowerders, A car like you've never seen before(in person at least)......
> Plz check back on Saturday Sept. 9th for some evidence, just to show that i'm not talking shit...
> *




ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


:biggrin:


----------



## 2low

gee i wonder. :0


----------



## Duppy

:0 :0 :0


----------



## westsidehydros

Hey, is anyone gonna have any hoppers ready for the Picnic ? Sif, you guys ready yet?




... im waiting...






:biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

picnic this year would be really interesting :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 6 2006, 01:41 PM~6115792
> *Who us asking here?  lol
> 
> We charge $500 per pair for upper and lower control arms, wrapped, extended and molded.  Perfect for paint, powder coat or chrome.
> 
> If you are getting both the uppers and lowers done, we can work something out.
> *


thanks ill get in touch wen im ready to get them (uppers and lowers )done :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 6 2006, 06:42 PM~6117950
> *ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> :biggrin:
> *


dont' worry its not a 59 rag...but i at least think it can come close  There is no way on earth that i could afford to build a 59rag considering my 65 is still apart. So this was just a back to school present to myself.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Come on just tell us, we can't wait ti'll the 9th. I might be dead by then


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 6 2006, 05:00 PM~6117121
> *The time has come.....
> 
> Switches & Thangs presents what will shape the future of Toronto lowerders,
> 
> *



Come on, all of us lower-ders want to know ! :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

DER!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 6 2006, 07:43 PM~6118315
> *Hey,  is anyone gonna have any hoppers ready for the Picnic ?  Sif,  you guys ready yet?
> ...  im waiting...
> :biggrin:
> *



Well if you are asking about the Lincoln, it won't be at the show. Its been stripped and we are going to be starting a frame for it before the end of the year. 

For some strange reason I think you may have something there......it is the Caddy? Or is it some 63 with a primered up front end?


----------



## juiceman

hmmm i wonder what it could be ????? :worship:


----------



## allcoupedup

Going to the swap meet on Saturday. Anyone need anything? Hai, sorry I don't think I can do Friday.

Nugz, can you get your car there on Sunday?


----------



## juiceman

Sif, did u have a chance to see the e-mail i sent you ? whats your opinon on it ?


----------



## allcoupedup

I did Jazz. Car looks good. I read the description, he said the interior was sandblasted right? Looks like he left out in the weather after that. Need to see some more exterior shots. But it does look pretty good for the price. Good project for your bro.


----------



## juiceman

it looks pretty solid, but hes pretty excited about it, hes already talking about putting hydros in it :banghead:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

FOr christ sakes man just tell us what ya getting???????


----------



## juiceman

lol the car im getting is nothing special, i havent picked it up yet, so im not gonna say much .. but kamils car, is the special one, cant say anything about it, but i hear that shes a beauty :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 7 2006, 12:22 AM~6120378
> *Come on,  all of us lower-ders  want to know ! :biggrin:
> *


lowriders :twak: wow, i feel dumb.


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 6 2006, 11:47 PM~6120554
> *Going to the swap meet on Saturday.  Anyone need anything?  Hai, sorry I don't think I can do Friday.
> 
> Nugz, can you get your car there on Sunday?
> *


SUNDAY ! WHICH SUNDAY? THIS SUNDAY? IM THERE TONIGHT ! Oh wait Im mean sunday. SO down with sunday but friday sounds better LOL. Let me know.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 6 2006, 10:47 PM~6120554
> *Going to the swap meet on Saturday.  Anyone need anything?  Hai, sorry I don't think I can do Friday.
> 
> Nugz, can you get your car there on Sunday?
> *


i might be down. maybe i can make myself usefull and pull the wagon.
and do a little car hunting :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

Got a 5th wheel yesterday for Stanky Lanky


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 7 2006, 09:20 AM~6122680
> *i might be down. maybe i can make myself usefull and pull the wagon.
> and do a little car hunting :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: hey is that the one in barrie :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 7 2006, 12:23 PM~6123730
> *:biggrin: hey is that the one in barrie :cheesy:
> *


i believe so


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 7 2006, 12:03 PM~6123586
> *Got a 5th wheel yesterday for Stanky Lanky
> *


now all you need is another bumper skin so you can make your CHROME booty kit look good on a PLASTIC bumper


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 6 2006, 09:47 PM~6120554
> *Going to the swap meet on Saturday.  Anyone need anything?  Hai, sorry I don't think I can do Friday.
> 
> Nugz, can you get your car there on Sunday?
> *



what time you headin up on Sat? me Rishi and Al are too


----------



## juiceman

:cheesy:


----------



## allcoupedup

We probably leaving around 7:30ish, give me a call.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 7 2006, 11:47 PM~6128501
> *We probably leaving around 7:30ish, give me a call.
> *


yea right :biggrin: 
ill see if i can meet you guys there


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 8 2006, 09:16 AM~6130122
> *yea right  :biggrin:
> ill see if i can meet you guys there
> *


ya were on true playaz time :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 8 2006, 09:15 PM~6134643
> *ya were on true playaz time :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yea you know the deal, if jeff says 7 am. he means noon. 
if we say i gotta head home. it means ill probly get home in 2 hours


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 8 2006, 11:43 PM~6134827
> *yea you know the deal, if jeff says 7 am. he means noon.
> if we say i gotta head home. it means ill probly get home in 2 hours
> *


Oh Nate, always got something to say, don't you have anything to DO?


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 8 2006, 11:10 PM~6135381
> *Oh Nate, always got something to say, don't you have anything to DO?
> *


nope not until school starts WAHAHAHA :biggrin: 

TTT


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 8 2006, 11:10 PM~6135381
> *Oh Nate, always got something to say, don't you have anything to DO?
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## topless65

I'm not happy...and uhaul is the reason, cause their trailers don't have electric break..

..pics postponded untill next week sunday...


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 9 2006, 07:26 PM~6138800
> *I'm not happy...and uhaul is the reason, cause their trailers don't have electric break..
> 
> ..pics postponded untill next week sunday...
> *



Yeah Uhaul uses those stupid ass brakes. But you said you'd tell us today so tell us NOW we can wait for pics later.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 9 2006, 08:08 PM~6139325
> *Yeah Uhaul uses those stupid ass brakes. But you said you'd tell us today so tell us NOW we can wait for pics later.
> *


you of all people should know paitience is a virtue.


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 9 2006, 08:08 PM~6139325
> *Yeah Uhaul uses those stupid ass brakes. But you said you'd tell us today so tell us NOW we can wait for pics later.
> *


I will give u guis a hint . OK go to autotraider.ca go to cars and look for a white car . In the ad that says v8 automatic yes thats all it says. :ugh:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Sep 9 2006, 11:20 PM~6139913
> *I will give u guis a hint . OK go to autotraider.ca go to cars and look for  a  white car . In the ad that says v8 automatic yes thats all it says.    :ugh:
> *



DAMN thats NICE!!!!!!!!!! did he get it for that or did he offer him less. ANd it's got a booty kit. GOnna look sweet, is he gonna juice it or just add wires


----------



## topless65

i tried to offer less, but the guy is actually a car salesman by trait for FORD....so he wouldn't drop it. And i wasn't going to pass up this deal.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

it's still a steal for that price. Take some pics when ya get it


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Sep 9 2006, 10:20 PM~6139913
> *I will give u guis a hint . OK go to autotraider.ca go to cars and look for  a  white car . In the ad that says v8 automatic yes thats all it says.    :ugh:
> *


where the fck is this thing all i see is 2 lincolns ones a limo an ones a 69 mark 3, :dunno:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 10 2006, 10:56 AM~6141504
> *where the fck is this thing all i see is 2 lincolns ones a limo an ones a 69 mark 3, :dunno:
> *



your looking at the wrong kind of car....


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ok so what is ? :uh:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

IMPALA


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 10 2006, 10:18 AM~6141570
> *[SIZE=14 IMPALA]
> *


didnt know they had that model :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 10 2006, 11:19 AM~6141575
> *didnt know they had that model :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oit these damn new fangled computers. can't figure em out. but i edited it so now it makes sense :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 10 2006, 10:21 AM~6141577
> *:biggrin: oit these damn new fangled computers. can't figure em out. but i edited it so now it makes sense :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
\so what year is it iam looking through the pages now


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Sep 9 2006, 11:20 PM~6139913
> *I will give u guis a hint . OK go to autotraider.ca go to cars and look for  a  white car . In the ad that says v8 automatic yes thats all it says.    :ugh:
> *


 what he said ^^^^^^^ it's the only one there that fits that discreption


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 10 2006, 10:26 AM~6141598
> *what he said ^^^^^^^ it's the only one there that fits that discreption
> *


the 2 tone 62 :uh:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

no it's white has a booty kit and only says V8 auto in the discreption.... and it's older then the 62


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 10 2006, 10:34 AM~6141617
> *no it's white has a booty kit and only says V8 auto in the discreption.... and it's older then the 62
> *


hell i cant find it :angry: just tell me or better yet post the link


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

ya didn't do a search for all of ONT did ya.... it's da 58


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 10 2006, 10:38 AM~6141631
> *ya didn't do a search for all of ONT did ya.... it's da 58
> *


noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

god dammm thats a good price ,shit  thats my retirment car right there :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

juice ,hows that ride comming along


----------



## juiceman

its moving along slowly, just waiting for a single part for the motor so i can get that rebuilt. I've mostly been concentrating on stripping the bel air down :uh:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 9 2006, 05:26 PM~6138800
> *I'm not happy...and uhaul is the reason, cause their trailers don't have electric break..
> 
> ..pics postponded untill next week sunday...
> *



Should have called me i would pick it up for you...your one stop transportation shop


----------



## allcoupedup

Always looking out huh?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Sep 10 2006, 03:53 PM~6143143
> *Should have called me i would pick it up for you...your one stop transportation shop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 10 2006, 03:56 PM~6143489
> *Always looking out huh?
> *


for fellow riders for sure 

all day every day


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Sep 10 2006, 06:50 PM~6143833
> *for fellow riders for sure
> 
> all day every day
> *



Hows the 59 coming along?it ready to be sent to paint yet?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

:scrutinize: :tongue:


----------



## 84caddy

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 11 2006, 12:08 PM~6147970
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 nice 58


----------



## DREEGZ

nice :0


----------



## topless65

lol..thanks joe for showing the whole world :scrutinize:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 11 2006, 07:26 PM~6151911
> *lol..thanks joe for showing the whole world :scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

TTT (felt like whoring)


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Sep 13 2006, 07:36 AM~6161709
> *TTT (felt like whoring)
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

noob :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 13 2006, 10:29 AM~6162812
> *noob  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 11 2006, 10:08 AM~6147970
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Damn I saw that 58 when it came out in the trader and I almost went down to Brantford to check it out but I got too many fucking cars to finish first... :uh:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2006, 11:52 PM~6168290
> *Damn I saw that 58 when it came out in the trader and I almost went down to Brantford to check it out but I got too many fucking cars to finish first... :uh:
> *


that is exactly how i feel like right now...that 58 took most of my 65 budget money, so i doubt my 65 will be done for this summer...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 13 2006, 09:55 PM~6168306
> *that is exactly how i feel like right now...that 58 took most of my 65 budget money, so i doubt my 65 will be done for this summer...
> *


so you did buy that 58 bro? Still nice man...


----------



## kboogie

hey yo thats what up / more to the world of low riding
do your self a favor an stick to your word cause it will be the glue to
holding your shop down/ of course being a great work.


----------



## 2low

TTT for the homies!


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 13 2006, 11:58 PM~6168313
> *so you did buy that 58 bro? Still nice man...
> *


oh yea..keys are in my hand and everything :biggrin: A ragtop 58 is my dream car, but i just couldn't let this pass me by.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 14 2006, 06:57 AM~6169829
> *oh yea..keys are in my hand and everything :biggrin: A ragtop 58 is my dream car, but i just couldn't let this pass me by.
> *


good find man...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 14 2006, 10:19 AM~6170159
> *good find man...
> *


x2


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 14 2006, 08:57 AM~6169829
> *oh yea..keys are in my hand and everything :biggrin: A ragtop 58 is my dream car, but i just couldn't let this pass me by.
> *


post some better pics. nice car


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 14 2006, 03:01 PM~6173886
> *post some better pics. nice car
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 14 2006, 07:57 AM~6169829
> *oh yea..keys are in my hand and everything :biggrin: A ragtop 58 is my dream car, but i just couldn't let this pass me by.
> *


I hear ya , my dream car is a 61 Rag but if i have the money and come across a nice clean hardtop i'd get it


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 14 2006, 03:01 PM~6173886
> *post some better pics. nice car
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## OldDirty

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 11 2006, 09:26 PM~6151911
> *lol..thanks joe for showing the whole world :scrutinize:
> *


So it was you that bought the car! I called and they said that it was probably sold already :angry: Good luck with it :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Sep 15 2006, 03:13 PM~6182099
> *So it was you that bought the car! I called and they said that it was probably sold already  :angry:  Good luck with it  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Just want to once again welcome everyone to the 3rd Annual the Fall Classik!



Everyone is welcome! Come chill out with your fellow lowriders.

Free food and drinks! 

Same location as last year. Parklawn and Lakeshore, in the west park. 

It does look like a busy weekend, as it should be every weekend.

Hope to see everyone at the All That picnic as well as the Classik!

Any questions post away! I'll put a map up for those that haven't been before.

Peace

P.S. Props to my bro for making the flyer!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 16 2006, 10:46 PM~6188954
> *Just want to once again welcome everyone to the 3rd Annual the Fall Classik!
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is welcome!  Come chill out with your fellow lowriders.
> 
> Free food and drinks!
> 
> Same location as last year.  Parklawn and Lakeshore, in the west park.
> 
> It does look like a busy weekend, as it should be every weekend.
> 
> Hope to see everyone at the All That picnic as well as the Classik!
> 
> Any questions post away!  I'll put a map up for those that haven't been before.
> 
> Peace
> 
> P.S.  Props to my bro for making the flyer!
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 17 2006, 10:45 AM~6190576
> *t t t
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## allcoupedup

Couldn't wait eh Kamil? Need some 13's fo sho!


----------



## topless65

13 still rub in the back...i think the rearend needs to be shortened


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Stuf a nice ford 9" in there. what plans ya got for it?


----------



## billy nugz

NICE RIDE !


----------



## kboogie

hey bro . do you guys ship in n.carolina ? if so i need some tires
13's with inch an a quarter white walls .. i would of bought a kit 
but just ordered my kit from prohopper this weekend.


----------



## kboogie

holla back at me bro. aight?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by kboogie_@Sep 17 2006, 10:55 PM~6193400
> *holla back at me bro. aight?
> *


It is cheaper for you to buy it in our own city, cause shipping and duties/taxes are just not worth it.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 07:48 PM~6192903
> *
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

He doesn't look too sure if its on safely....


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:17 PM~6193553
> *He doesn't look too sure if its on safely....
> 
> *


 I hope you smacked the guy for not keep it clean


----------



## topless65

Just a little dusty and smelling like mothballs, but she's all good :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by kboogie_@Sep 17 2006, 10:53 PM~6193387
> *hey bro . do you guys ship in n.carolina ? if so i need some tires
> 13's with inch an a quarter white walls .. i would of bought a kit
> but just ordered my kit from prohopper this weekend.
> *



Good choice with the Prohopper kit, thats who we deal with all day, everyday! Just ask them to upgrade those check valves for you.

As for the 13's, like topless65 said, it'll be a lot cheaper to pick them up locally.

http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?...dex=&tire_size=

This link is for Wal-Mart in Sylva, NC Is it close to you? They may not have the expertise to install the tires, but a local shop with a blaster can install them for you.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 17 2006, 11:19 PM~6193570
> *I hope you smacked the guy for not keep it clean
> *


Hey at least the car wasn't outside. Only livestock in that barn was an Impala.


----------



## topless65

I just also want to thank Jeff, Asif and Raustin for coming down with me to check the car out..and listen to my constant yapping on the way home cause i was soo excited.


----------



## allcoupedup

No problem, anytime! We'll be there when you find that rag!


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65

Once when i looked back and forgot that I was towing the car, i just though some asshole was just riding my ass


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:21 PM~6193589
> *Just a little dusty and smelling like mothballs, but she's all good :biggrin:
> 
> *



I got to say for the $$$ thats one amazing looking car. Now a days you can't find clean cars like this for that cheap. GOOD FIND!!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

Car has a good interior in it too!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 17 2006, 11:30 PM~6193668
> *I got to say for the $$$ thats one amazing looking car. Now a days you can't find clean cars like this for that cheap. GOOD FIND!!!!
> *


yea thanks..people are telling to me sell it and make money on it..but i think i'll just keep it for now and go crusin' with some 13"


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:30 PM~6193666
> *Once when i looked back and forgot that I was towing the car, i just though some asshole was just riding my ass
> 
> *



lol :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:35 PM~6193682
> *yea thanks..people are telling to me sell it and make money on it..but i think i'll just keep it for now and go crusin' with some 13"
> *


whats your plans for it? Ya gonna juice it or just clean it up and drive it


----------



## juiceman

whats up with the lights near the windsheild ? was that a factory add on ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Yep great find man...


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up, Dave? You guys going to be here next weekend?


----------



## topless65

and for all those of you who are wondering....

YES THIS CAR IS GETTING JUICE!!.. 4 PUMPS, AND AT LEAST 8 MAYBE 10 BATTS. BUT NOT UNTILL IT GETS A FULL FRAME WRAP BY THE GUYS AT SWITCHES & THANGS I WOULDN'T TRUST ANYONE ELSE TO WRAP MY FRAME. 
So if you want to get it done, and done right the first time. Take the advice that's given from Asif and Jeff, they really know what they're doing.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Sep 17 2006, 10:38 PM~6193697
> *whats up with the lights near the windsheild ? was that a factory add on ?
> *


 what you talking about? the spot lights. cause that was the thing to have back then on your ride. Think it was for sneaking up to make out point and scare your kids while they were getting laid


----------



## G'dupGbody

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 17 2006, 11:41 PM~6193729
> *what you talking about? the spot lights. cause that was the thing to have back then on your ride. Think it was for sneaking up to make out point and scare your kids while they were getting laid
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## juiceman

yea the spot lights ... lol


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:41 PM~6193725
> *and for all those of you who are wondering....
> 
> YES THIS CAR IS GETTING JUICE!!.. 4 PUMPS, AND AT LEAST 8 MAYBE 10 BATTS. BUT NOT UNTILL IT GETS A FULL FRAME WRAP BY THE GUYS AT SWITCHES & THANGS I WOULDN'T TRUST ANYONE ELSE TO WRAP MY FRAME.
> So if you want to get it done, and done right the first time. Take the advice that's given from Asif and Jeff, they really know what they're doing.
> *



Can i make a suggestion.....HARDLINES!!!! a classy car like this needs some hardlines. and also LA Series pumps, nuting beats the look of the centre port with side returns


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 17 2006, 11:48 PM~6193812
> *Can i make a suggestion.....HARDLINES!!!! a classy car like this needs some hardlines. and also LA Series pumps, nuting beats the look of the centre port with side returns
> *


oh yes..but may i add to your suggestion. May the hardlines get chromed with chromed fittings? :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Way ahead of you James! :0


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:50 PM~6193828
> *oh yes..but may i add to your suggestion. May the hardlines get chromed with chromed fittings? :biggrin:
> *


 of course. but don't go to percision plating for it


----------



## juiceman

hardlines is a must, kamil whats your plans now since u have this car ? is the '65 project going to suffer ?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 17 2006, 11:51 PM~6193841
> *of course. but don't go to percision plating for it
> *


that name rings a bell..but i can't remember where they are located


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:57 PM~6193913
> *thank name rings a bell..but i can't remember where they are located
> *


Oakville. there good but after doing my hardlines in chrome they don't want to do them anymore LOL. It seems the guys in the back couldn't grasp the concept of making sure the fitting was at the ends and not in the middle. They ruined had to redo 2 of my lines.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Sep 17 2006, 11:51 PM~6193842
> *hardlines is a must, kamil whats your plans now since u have this car ? is the '65 project going to suffer ?
> *


i wouldn't say suffer..but my $$$ are kind of low right now. So basically everything is still going to happen according to plan, but at a little slower rate, untill i can pay off the 58. I wouldn't start the 58 untill the 65 in completely done and driveable. So my main focus is still to finish that car ASAP (with a chrome underchariage etc)


----------



## 2low

hey kamil, hit up rollinaround i think he has a 2 pump aircraft kit for sale for $999 US.


----------



## switches and thangs

juiceman wants an aircraft kit for the 6D rag but i thank he wants a 4 pump


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Sep 18 2006, 10:35 AM~6196262
> *juiceman wants an aircraft kit for the 6D rag but i thank he wants a 4 pump
> *


yea i think rollinaround is actualy putting kits together now. send him a PM


----------



## juiceman

thanks nate for the info


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

damn on page 2 :angry: :biggrin:  t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 19 2006, 02:45 PM~6204651
> *damn on page 2  :angry:  :biggrin:   t t t
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 17 2006, 09:39 PM~6193715
> *Whats up, Dave?  You guys going to be here next weekend?
> *


If I can find a guy to come down with me, I'll come down man... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

????????????????????????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 19 2006, 06:20 PM~6205837
> *????????????????????????
> *


lolow you want to go to the All That picnic and TP picnic this coming saturday and sunday in Toronto with me mister goof? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 19 2006, 07:43 PM~6206005
> *lolow you want to go to the All That picnic and TP picnic this coming saturday and sunday in Toronto with me mister goof? :0  :biggrin:
> *



Dave you don't ask him you TELL him hes going. He'll just have to make smileys he can carry with him


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 19 2006, 08:07 PM~6206476
> *Dave you don't ask him you TELL him hes going. He'll just have to make smileys he can carry with him
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 19 2006, 10:07 PM~6206476
> *Dave you don't ask him you TELL him hes going. He'll just have to make smileys he can carry with him
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## whiteguy

do you guy's have a email.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 19 2006, 10:02 PM~6207353
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


so lolow, answer the question fokker... :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 10:17 PM~6193553
> *He doesn't look too sure if its on safely....
> 
> *


its NEVER on safe if its on a U-HAUL trailer


----------



## 84caddy

when I first saw this car - it reminded me of the 58 that Ritchie Cunningham drove in the American Graffiti movie :biggrin: 



they used to sell em at Toys R Us too...



its worth renting that movie just to watch that 58 cruise around :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 20 2006, 09:49 AM~6209969
> *when I first saw this car - it reminded me of the 58 that Ritchie Cunningham drove in the American Graffiti movie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> they used to sell em at Toys R Us too...
> 
> 
> 
> its worth renting that movie just to watch that 58 cruise around  :biggrin:
> *


ya :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 20 2006, 09:27 AM~6209823
> *its NEVER on safe if its on a U-HAUL trailer
> *


 :0


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 20 2006, 11:49 AM~6209969
> *when I first saw this car - it reminded me of the 58 that Ritchie Cunningham drove in the American Graffiti movie  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> they used to sell em at Toys R Us too...
> 
> 
> 
> its worth renting that movie just to watch that 58 cruise around  :biggrin:
> *


S'up Joe. Went for a cruise in it last night, drives sooooo nice.


----------



## G'dupGbody

hey sif i seen in a earlier post you said you had some chrome 13's for sale how much are u asking and do you have all the accessories with them? i tried to pm you but ur message box is full


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2006, 08:26 AM~6209047
> *so lolow, answer the question fokker... :biggrin:
> *



Ya don't have to wait for an ANswer Dave Hes going !!! Hes got no say in it  :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2006, 09:26 AM~6209047
> *so lolow, answer the question fokker... :biggrin:
> *


im broke so no :angry: + i need to work on my ride if i dont want it done in 2050  :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Sep 20 2006, 07:40 PM~6212790
> *Ya don't have to wait for an ANswer Dave Hes going !!! Hes got no say in it    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: im not one of is mtl puppets hahahahahaha j/k


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 20 2006, 06:42 PM~6213144
> *im broke so no :angry:  + i need to work on my ride if i dont want it done in 2050    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2006, 09:41 PM~6213629
> *
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 20 2006, 06:44 PM~6213155
> *:uh:  :biggrin: im not one of is mtl puppets hahahahahaha j/k
> *


Yes you are you goof... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 17 2006, 09:21 PM~6193589
> *Just a little dusty and smelling like mothballs, but she's all good :biggrin:
> 
> *


 nice car! congrats , that looks tough on them whites w/ skirts , shoulda rolled it like that !


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow+Sep 20 2006, 06:44 PM~6213155-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin: im not one of is mtl puppets hahahahahaha j/k
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 20 2006, 09:27 PM~6214406
> *Yes you are you goof... :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by brett_@Sep 20 2006, 11:32 PM~6214454
> *nice car!  congrats , that looks tough on them whites w/ skirts , shoulda rolled it like that !
> *


Thanks. I'm actually looking for skirts right now, so if anyone knows of a set for sale.let me know..


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

84 COUPE FOR SALE
PM ME FOR INFO
$1500


----------



## billy nugz

:dunno: ??? :dunno:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 20 2006, 06:10 PM~6212598
> *S'up Joe.  Went for a cruise in it last night, drives sooooo nice.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: you dudes STOLE that car  looks like it needs a wash ...and gas :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 21 2006, 12:19 PM~6217288
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  you dudes STOLE that car   looks like it needs a wash ...and gas  :0
> *


AND, don't forget about the 4 pumps and 16 batts :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Sep 21 2006, 11:57 AM~6217166
> *:dunno:  ???  :dunno:
> *


Call me after 6 today, Nugz.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

see you guys this weekend ill be down taking ALOT of pics :biggrin: 
sif you gonna be at the shop friday night?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 21 2006, 08:41 PM~6220592
> *see you guys this weekend ill be down taking ALOT of pics  :biggrin:
> sif you gonna be at the shop friday night?
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

alvero that u homie? :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Sep 21 2006, 10:41 PM~6220592
> *see you guys this weekend ill be down taking ALOT of pics  :biggrin:
> sif you gonna be at the shop friday night?
> *


Maybe, give me a call.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Any new pics about work being done in the shop guys?


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 21 2006, 10:00 PM~6221119
> *Maybe, give me a call.
> *


will do


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 21 2006, 11:54 AM~6217464
> *AND, don't forget about the 4 pumps and 16 batts  :biggrin:
> *


You are brave my friend !!


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Good morning, lolow!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 22 2006, 04:14 AM~6222516
> *good morning guys :wave:
> *


morning senor goof... :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 22 2006, 07:36 AM~6222962
> *morning senor goof... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 21 2006, 08:26 AM~6216367
> *Thanks. I'm actually looking for skirts right now, so if anyone knows of a set for sale.let me know..
> *



just so you know, the last set of cruiser skirts I saw on ebay for a 58 went for about 2500.


have fun !!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 22 2006, 05:26 PM~6226445
> *just so you know,  the last set of cruiser skirts I saw on ebay for a 58 went for about 2500.
> have fun !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn! :0


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 22 2006, 04:26 PM~6226445
> *just so you know,  the last set of cruiser skirts I saw on ebay for a 58 went for about 2500.
> have fun !!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Damn.. impala tings n stuff r pretty pricy ey


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6226948
> *Damn.. impala tings n stuff r pretty pricy ey
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 22 2006, 07:20 PM~6226948
> *Damn.. impala tings n stuff r pretty pricy ey
> *


58 and 59 parts are usually more expensive than other years' impalas...


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 22 2006, 09:04 PM~6227737
> *58 and 59 parts are usually more expensive than other years' impalas...
> *


forreal forreal


----------



## westsidehydros

59-60 skirts are at least the same and kinda a "universal" fit, but the 58s are 58 ONLY, and they're made to fit only 58s, cause they still follow the body line of the quarter. look close at a pic of a 58 with skirts and compare to a 59-60,, you'll see.


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Sep 23 2006, 10:31 AM~6230085
> *59-60 skirts are at least the same and kinda a "universal" fit,  but the 58s are 58 ONLY,  and they're made to fit only 58s,  cause they still follow the body line of the quarter.  look close at a pic of a 58 with skirts and compare to a 59-60,,  you'll see.
> *


hey how much are Swamp Coolers?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Sep 23 2006, 08:55 PM~6232443
> *hey how much are Swamp Coolers?
> *


 :uh: :dunno:


----------



## topless65

nice to see some visitors at the shop


----------



## topless65

and here we go again..more shop/frame pictures..


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

nice Kamil...Keep them pics coming bro...


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65

I MISS YOU SOO MUCH BABY...but don't worry, you're getting a new frame and we'll be together again :tears:
 

Hopin' for Summer 2007


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 24 2006, 10:23 PM~6237676
> *I MISS YOU SOO MUCH BABY...but don't worry, you're getting a new frame and we'll be together again :tears:
> 
> 
> Hopin' for Summer 2007
> *


07 here we come :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

that frame look like shit :angry: 































BWAHAHAHAHAHA j/k bro. you guys do really nice work keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

hey guys just wanted to say the picnic yesterday was good... even with the rain...


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Sep 25 2006, 09:52 AM~6239110
> *hey guys just wanted to say the picnic yesterday was good... even with the rain...
> *


Thanks Egg! Like I said it was good to see you there and not there.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 25 2006, 08:55 AM~6239376
> *Thanks Egg!  Like I said it was good to see you there and not there.
> *


x2
allways good to be free to walk around,not locked outa ur cell at 6am to wonder the range in a circle :biggrin: glad ur outa there big egg.....always wondered poached or scrambled :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 hahahahahaha


----------



## billy nugz

Yes sir BIG UP the sausages and burgers. Best rainy pic nick I have ever been to.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Just some pics from yesterdays BB-Q.
Special thanks goes out to CLYDE, Jeff, Asif and all the PLAYAZ that turned out.!! 
PURO


----------



## lolow




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

is that the imfamous duece rivas standing in the corner by puro 62 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 25 2006, 10:54 AM~6240312
> * is that the imfamous duece rivas  standing in the corner by puro 62 :biggrin:
> *


You got it homie!
PURO


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Sep 25 2006, 12:05 PM~6240379
> *You got it homie!
> PURO
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

what up asif


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 25 2006, 12:27 PM~6239866
> *x2
> allways good to be free to walk around,not locked outa ur cell at 6am to wonder the range in a circle :biggrin: glad ur outa there big egg.....always wondered poached or scrambled :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it was good and im glad to be out.... and its HARD BOILED its alot harder to crack than poached or scrambled...lol


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by STRAPED93FLEETWOOD_@Sep 25 2006, 08:08 PM~6243391
> *it was good and im glad to be out.... and its HARD BOILED its alot harder to crack than poached or scrambled...lol
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## juiceman

had a great time there :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Sep 25 2006, 10:32 PM~6244686
> *had a great time there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 84caddy

fuck this weather - worst summer for shows ever...but still had a great time - PROPS to True Playaz - ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up everyone?


----------



## billy nugz

WHATS UP SIF !!!!


----------



## lolow

hi :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Sep 26 2006, 07:55 PM~6250615
> *fuck this weather - worst summer for shows ever...but still had a great time - PROPS to fall classic - ANOTHER GREAT PICNIC!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin:  :cheesy:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Sep 27 2006, 01:56 PM~6255388
> *WHATS UP SIF !!!!
> *


Wot up Nugz? Got that tranny yet?


----------



## billy nugz

friday morning is when I get it. Hope thats cool, Im calllin you now.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

is it gonna be crome :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Sep 27 2006, 08:40 PM~6258680
> * friday morning is when I get it. Hope thats cool, Im calllin you now.
> *


Cool, got your message, looking forward to getting it done!


----------



## allcoupedup

Full stack after being compressed for a lil bit. If it were in there longer, would been even shorter!


----------



## allcoupedup

:0


----------



## allcoupedup

:biggrin: 

Pre-chrome


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## allcoupedup

Some of the T-Dots Impalas


----------



## allcoupedup

After Chrome!


----------



## allcoupedup

One of Pitbull when I was down in Louisville!


----------



## allcoupedup

:angry: 

Not for sale!


----------



## allcoupedup

Hai reppin every sunny day that he could!


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 27 2006, 10:42 PM~6259944
> *:angry:
> 
> Not for sale!
> 
> 
> *


WHOZ IS DAT! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

TTT for the homies.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

nice pics sif :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Joe. We got some more coming out soon.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ya i gotta drop by an check em out


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 27 2006, 09:33 PM~6259877
> *
> 
> 
> *


 :dunno: howcome?


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## billy nugz

I GOT MY SCHUMACKER BACK ! :cheesy: it only took a month to get it fixed and its about time cus my batteries are very low  . Tranny should be done at 1pm. So things are lookin up :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Sounds good Nugz, maybe you can drop it off because your batteries are TOAST!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 29 2006, 12:48 AM~6268230
> *:dunno: howcome?
> *


Long story about the Cutlass, well not really. Needless to say he'll be back next year, but not with that car. :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

oh ok i kinda knew that but nothing was confirmed


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 29 2006, 11:07 AM~6270706
> *Sounds good Nugz, maybe you can drop it off because your batteries are TOAST!
> *



Yes Sir. I will see you tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 29 2006, 12:31 PM~6271536
> *wasup homies :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

hahahaha :biggrin: 1100 :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Sep 29 2006, 03:16 PM~6271775
> *:thumbsup:
> *



Whats up, Homeboy?


----------



## juiceman

ohhh shit we got a real lowrider here :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

Mr. Swtich and Mr. Thangs hard at work :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## juiceman

jesus lolow do u ever sleep ?


----------



## lolow

nope hahahaha


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Sep 30 2006, 12:02 AM~6274996
> *jesus lolow do u ever sleep ?
> *


barely... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

slowly getting things done









this one is a bit fuzzy


----------



## lolow

:0 nice bling :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 30 2006, 11:45 AM~6276819
> *:0 nice bling  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: iam liking that kamil


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow+Sep 30 2006, 12:11 AM~6275054-->
> 
> 
> 
> nope hahahaha
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Sep 30 2006, 06:11 AM~6275785
> *barely... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: what up lux brothers


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 30 2006, 03:17 PM~6277163
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up lux brothers
> *


not your bissssssnaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssss :biggrin: 














































hahaha j/k chillin like alway drinkin beer


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 30 2006, 08:19 PM~6279017
> *not your bissssssnaaaaaaassssssssssssssssssssss  :biggrin:
> hahaha j/k chillin like alway drinkin beer
> *


then share fckr :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 30 2006, 10:35 PM~6279106
> *then share fckr :biggrin:
> *


lets go to the downer :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Sep 30 2006, 08:36 PM~6279109
> *lets go to the downer  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 30 2006, 01:17 PM~6277163
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: what up lux brothers
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 1 2006, 09:00 AM~6281175
> *wasup :wave:
> *


chillin right now


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Sep 30 2006, 03:15 PM~6277159
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: iam liking that kamil
> *


Thanks..there is a lot more to come


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 1 2006, 10:02 PM~6285673
> *Thanks..there is a lot more to come
> *


nice where u getting it done at? i need to start gettin shit cromed :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Oct 2 2006, 12:24 AM~6285786
> *nice where u getting it done at? i need to start gettin shit cromed :biggrin:
> *


either at Plating Masters in london ontario, or Cambridge custom chrome in Cambridge


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 2 2006, 07:34 AM~6286906
> *either at Plating Masters in london ontario, or Cambridge custom chrome in Cambridge
> *


 :thumbsup: hows there prices?


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 2 2006, 08:34 AM~6286906
> *either at Plating Masters in london ontario, or Cambridge custom chrome in Cambridge
> *


Plating Masters is a bit cheaper - and quality is good...but wait times are fucked. All the bike/car shit is done on the side, after hours..and bike shit gets priority

Cambridge is more expensive - but quality is better than anyone around here...never have to worry about anything - they say when it'll be done and its done. Not side shit either - they do car shit 100% full time


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 2 2006, 11:21 AM~6288229
> *Plating Masters is a bit cheaper - and quality is good...but wait times are fucked. All the bike/car shit is done on the side, after hours..and bike shit gets priority
> 
> Cambridge is more expensive - but quality is better than anyone around here...never have to worry about anything - they say when it'll be done and its done. Not side shit either - they do car shit 100% full time
> *


joe u got a number for canbridge?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 2 2006, 01:21 PM~6288229
> *Plating Masters is a bit cheaper - and quality is good...but wait times are fucked. All the bike/car shit is done on the side, after hours..and bike shit gets priority
> 
> Cambridge is more expensive - but quality is better than anyone around here...never have to worry about anything - they say when it'll be done and its done. Not side shit either - they do car shit 100% full time
> *


To tell you the truth 84caddy, Plating Masters isn't that cheap lately either..That is why i'd just rather go to Cambridge.
i was told $2000 for a ford 9" and an extra 900 for the third member
-$600 for a 3piece chevy bumper
-$400 for each wheel well = $800

So i'm going to see how much Cambridge wants for bumpers etc. cause even if its an extra $100 for whatever, and its better quality and sooner turn around. Plating Master is good if you want gold, but its 3 times they price of chrome. Eg. a gold rear end is about $6000..lol..
>So even then i'd rather just give you a call to do my gold (on smaller stuff like mirrors, lights, etc)

http://www.custom-chrome.com/


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Oct 2 2006, 01:25 PM~6288461
> *joe u got a number for canbridge?
> *


(519) 658-6681 :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 2 2006, 05:29 PM~6290376
> *To tell you the truth 84caddy, Plating Masters isn't that cheap lately either..That is why i'd just rather go to Cambridge.
> i was told $2000 for a ford 9" and  an extra 900 for the third member
> -$600 for a 3piece chevy bumper
> -$400 for each wheel well = $800
> 
> So i'm going to see how much Cambridge wants for bumpers etc. cause even if its an extra $100 for whatever, and its better quality and sooner turn around. Plating Master is good if you want gold, but its 3 times they price of chrome. Eg. a gold rear end is about $6000..lol..
> >So even then i'd rather just give you a call to do my gold (on smaller stuff like mirrors, lights, etc)
> 
> http://www.custom-chrome.com/
> *


I'm not gonna talk shit on Jerry - he did some great chroming for my lac - but lets just say we don't go there anymore


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Also The PLATING HOUSE in Concorde is good too. I had my Valve cover done there, turned out MINT!!!!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damnnnnnnnnnn...Seeing those prices makes me realize that the place we go for chrome in MTL is pretty good... :0


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Sep 29 2006, 11:30 PM~6274171
> *Whats up, Homeboy?
> *


whats up , cars looking good and so is the shop  :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Oct 2 2006, 07:18 PM~6290768
> *I'm not gonna talk shit on Jerry - he did some great chroming for my lac - but lets just say we don't go there anymore
> *


i've always been dealing with Mel, but i heard a few some bad experiences from some people. But then again I know some people how have horror stories about cambridge. Its all a mater of personal experience, and how you deal with the shop you choose. And in the end, all that chrome under cars sure does look nice :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 2 2006, 09:05 PM~6292490
> *i've always been dealing with Mel, but i heard a few some bad experiences from some people. But then again I know some people how have horror stories about cambridge. Its all a mater of personal experience, and how you deal with the shop you choose. And in the end, all that chrome under cars sure does look nice :biggrin:
> *


ttt for the crome undies :biggrin:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Oct 2 2006, 04:49 PM~6290981
> *Also The PLATING HOUSE in Concorde is good too. I had my  Valve cover done there, turned out MINT!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> aint u workin at a crome shop?


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> :thumbsup:
> [/quote
> aint u workin at a crome shop?
> 
> 
> 
> nah i havent worked since the summer started
Click to expand...


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Morning, lolow


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow+Oct 4 2006, 04:12 AM~6302387-->
> 
> 
> 
> good morning  :wave:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allcoupedup_@Oct 4 2006, 04:14 AM~6302392
> *Morning, lolow
> *


what up :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## juiceman

:wave: :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Mr Saini?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman+Oct 4 2006, 05:21 PM~6306797-->
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allcoupedup_@Oct 4 2006, 08:21 PM~6307977
> *Whats up Mr Saini?
> *


 :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

What you sayin Joe?


----------



## juiceman

Siff wassup going on ??? Im just chilln in Arizona right now, trying to make something happen for the super show :tongue:


----------



## Mr.Ortiz

Can someone in here tell me if those waterman dumps are good?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 4 2006, 09:40 PM~6308557
> *What you sayin Joe?
> *


chillin an u hey any 12inch clyinders for sale an some powerballs ,need them for someone?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 4 2006, 10:25 PM~6308878
> *Siff wassup going on ???  Im just chilln in Arizona right now, trying to make something happen for the super show  :tongue:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 really


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 11 2005, 10:04 PM~3260766
> *It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here.  A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called Switches n' Thangs
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> -                   Chrome
> 
> We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products!
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> Asif - (416) 899-2027
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 5 2006, 06:58 PM~6314857
> *t t t
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP..


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 6 2006, 12:18 PM~6318982
> *SUP..
> *


get the information you needed?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Oct 6 2006, 07:21 PM~6320529
> *get the information you needed?
> *


IM WAITING FOR HOMIE TO CALL ME BACK I LEFT HIM 2 MESSAGES TODAY SO FAR AFTER HE PMD ME ...... :uh:


----------



## allcoupedup

Sorry bro, but you know that I got you. I'll call you tomorrow to let you know the total.


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## juiceman

:uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 6 2006, 11:28 PM~6322446
> *    :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: you damn post whore :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

LOL


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow+Oct 7 2006, 08:23 AM~6323518-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin: you damn post whore  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-juiceman_@Oct 7 2006, 11:32 AM~6324017
> *LOL
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 7 2006, 06:44 PM~5733775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Kandy Drippa

page 170


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## juiceman

Just got back from vegas, gotta say the super show was amazing !!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 9 2006, 12:41 AM~6332588
> *Just got back from vegas, gotta say the super show was amazing !!
> *


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 9 2006, 01:41 AM~6332588
> *Just got back from vegas, gotta say the super show was amazing !!
> *


POST THEM PICS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Oct 9 2006, 08:57 AM~6333040-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DRAGGINTOY_@Oct 9 2006, 11:32 AM~6333555
> *POST THEM PICS!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## juiceman

anyone know where i can upload multiple pics at a time ? i took close to 1100 pics !!


----------



## MAYHEM

www.megauploads.com


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 9 2006, 02:17 PM~6334288
> *anyone know where i can upload multiple pics at a time ? i took close to 1100 pics !!*


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

TTT from new lyskerd


----------



## allcoupedup

Where?


----------



## MAYHEM

thanx asif i got my cylinders and powerballs,and thanx for the shirt to homie !!!!!gonna fix up the ride tonite!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

No problem, man. Glad we could help.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 11 2006, 09:53 AM~6346146
> *Where?
> *


EXACTLY!

im right next to the quibec border, and half my class is from there so all day i have to listen too, "my name iz rick, jusd anudder rejek from smood rack,
i work in da mill for 27 year. big lay offs sure is a bitch eh?"

old ass french guys, sure can drink though :biggrin: 
ahem* abel. . .


----------



## lolow

t t t  for a great shop :cheesy:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 9 2006, 01:33 PM~6334862
> *www.megacumloads.com
> *


 :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

THATS SOME OF THE BEST "FUCKING SHIT" I HAVE EVER SEEN !


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 12 2006, 12:49 AM~6351692
> *t t t  for a great shop  :cheesy:
> *



Thanks lolow!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2006, 11:50 AM~6354331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## billy nugz

BUMP ! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

TTT for winter work!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Oct 12 2006, 11:50 AM~6354331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## BigBadValle818

:roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Oct 9 2006, 12:41 AM~6332588
> *Just got back from vegas, gotta say the super show was amazing !!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT hno:


----------



## gyzmo

BIG UPS from Los Vegas 2 Switches & thangs T dots BEST hydraulic SHOP and dats whats realy good! Keep up the good work No one can stop the sun from shining feel me. TTT


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by gyzmo_@Oct 17 2006, 10:34 PM~6390456
> *BIG UPS from Los Vegas 2 Switches & thangs T dots BEST hydraulic SHOP and dats whats realy good! Keep up the good work No one can stop the sun from shining feel me.  TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by gyzmo_@Oct 18 2006, 12:34 AM~6390456
> *BIG UPS from Los Vegas 2 Switches & thangs T dots BEST hydraulic SHOP and dats whats realy good! Keep up the good work No one can stop the sun from shining feel me.  TTT
> *


Yo Gyzmo! Whats up man, how are things down there?


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## juiceman




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

This topic needs more pics....come on guys lets see what ya doing


----------



## juiceman

all ive been doign is collecting parts, working on the engine a lill bit


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## gyzmo

I remember those days u didn't have a shop but that didn't stop you from getten ur hands dirty. Your love for hydraulics is increadable and I admire your unstopable drive for success. Who would of thought U would be one of the founders of T.dots Best Hydraulic Shop SWITCHES N THANGS I'll tell u I always beleived in ur dream once again "TTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow

wtf on page 2 :angry: 


















ok i fixed it T T T


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 22 2006, 12:41 PM~6419430
> *wtf on page 2  :angry:
> ok i fixed it  T T T
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now fix ur ride :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Oct 22 2006, 06:55 PM~6420606
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: now fix ur ride :biggrin:
> *


as soon ..........................you fix yours hahahahahahaha


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

bhaawahahahahahahahhahahas :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up everyone?


----------



## billy nugz

WHATS UP SIF !, Brafasco tonight ?


----------



## switches and thangs

HAPPEY DAY SIFJEET U OLD FART :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Joker. Happy birthday to you too!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Oct 23 2006, 03:39 PM~6426026
> *WHATS UP SIF !, Brafasco tonight ?
> *


No, tonight!


----------



## billy nugz

WORD !, Hollah


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## 2low

looks like i wont be able to make it down to wish you guys happy b day in person. *so happy b-day sif and jeff!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

happy b -day sif and jeff


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Oct 24 2006, 09:08 PM~6436167
> *happy b -day sif and jeff
> *


x2


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, everyone. Nate happy belated to you too man.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by KustomImage_@Oct 24 2006, 07:08 PM~6436167
> *happy b -day sif and jeff
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 24 2006, 10:47 PM~6438362
> *Thanks, everyone.  Nate happy belated to you too man.
> *


deuce deuce babay :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

happy b-day foos.....jk :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by KustomImage+Oct 24 2006, 09:08 PM~6436167-->
> 
> 
> 
> happy b -day sif and jeff
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> <!--QuoteBegin-flyin da coupe_@Oct 25 2006, 10:26 PM~6445042
> *happy b-day foos.....jk :biggrin:
> *


x3


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Oct 26 2006, 09:28 PM~6452279
> *:biggrin:
> *



Thanks, Mayhem.

Whats up, Joe?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 27 2006, 10:45 AM~6455775
> *Thanks, Mayhem.
> 
> Whats up, Joe?
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

What up T-Dot? We're working on a few new pieces of equipment to serve you better. Check back in the next little while.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 27 2006, 08:45 AM~6455775
> *Thanks, Mayhem.
> 
> Whats up, Joe?
> *


 :biggrin: what up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 27 2006, 11:25 PM~6460873
> *What up T-Dot?  We're working on a few new pieces of equipment to serve you better.  Check back in the next little while.
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Oct 28 2006, 01:25 AM~6460873
> *What up T-Dot?  We're working on a few new pieces of equipment to serve you better.  Check back in the next little while.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Deep West

:wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

happy b-dy to myself..party at my house


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 28 2006, 11:17 PM~6464693
> *happy b-dy to myself..party at my house
> *


it was a good party, with good people, food, music, and ofcourse BEER!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 28 2006, 09:17 PM~6464693
> *happy b-dy to myself..party at my house
> *


shit dog sorry i missed it avanos been really sick latly next year for sure


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 28 2006, 09:17 PM~6464693
> *happy b-dy to myself..party at my house
> *


Ha i did not right this . U fucker kamel :twak:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 29 2006, 10:59 PM~6469377
> *Ha i did not right this . U fucker kamel :twak:
> *


you butchered my name!!!
just like you butcher frames MR.CHECKERPLATE :buttkick:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOKKERZ??


----------



## allcoupedup

My age :scrutinize:


----------



## billy nugz

Sorry I missed the party boyz. I trust it was a good celebration.

HEY SIF ! Looks like tonights the night let me know if thats cool with you.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 30 2006, 12:37 AM~6470038
> *you butchered my name!!!
> just like you butcher frames MR.CHECKERPLATE :buttkick:
> *




WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW !!!!!!!


:biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Oct 30 2006, 07:46 PM~6475067
> *WWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOWWWWW !!!!!!!
> :biggrin:
> *


thats what i thought too....LOL...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Oct 30 2006, 05:50 PM~6475094
> *thats what i thought too....LOL...
> *


x3


----------



## billy nugz

Thanks again for the tranny work !

Another satisfied custy



TO THE BUMBOCLAT TOP ! :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 29 2006, 10:37 PM~6470038
> *you butchered my name!!!
> just like you butcher frames MR.CHECKERPLATE :buttkick:
> *


OHH SHIT!! :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## FantasyCustoms

I like to see so many people in Canada
In Lowriding :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 29 2006, 10:37 PM~6470038
> *you butchered my name!!!
> just like you butcher frames MR.CHECKERPLATE :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR FRAME IS NEXT IN LINE AND I JUST ORDED 2 4X8 SHEETS OF CHECKERPLATES FOR YOUR HOEL FRAME O AND A 4X4 PLAT FOR YOUR ARMES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Oct 31 2006, 10:51 AM~6478298
> *Thanks again for the tranny work !
> 
> Another satisfied custy
> TO THE BUMBOCLAT TOP !  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


No problem, Nugz. Anytime.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 31 2006, 11:43 AM~6479155
> *I like to see so many people in Canada
> In Lowriding  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms+Oct 31 2006, 01:43 PM~6479155-->
> 
> 
> 
> I like to see so many people in Canada
> In Lowriding  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks a lot man. Trying to make things grow for the better.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches & thangs_@Oct 31 2006, 02:27 PM~6479409
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR FRAME IS NEXT IN LINE AND I JUST ORDED 2 4X8 SHEETS OF CHECKERPLATES FOR YOUR HOEL FRAME O AND A 4X4 PLAT FOR YOUR ARMES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


We won't have to mold it either.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 31 2006, 12:27 PM~6479409
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR FRAME IS NEXT IN LINE AND I JUST ORDED 2 4X8 SHEETS OF CHECKERPLATES FOR YOUR HOEL FRAME O AND A 4X4 PLAT FOR YOUR ARMES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Oct 31 2006, 11:43 AM~6479155
> *I like to see so many people in Canada
> In Lowriding  :thumbsup:
> *


  we been at it as along as some u homie in the states :0 our shit just cost more so its harder an more expensive to ride up here ..but we still reppin the game :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by flyin da coupe_@Oct 31 2006, 03:03 PM~6479604
> * we been at it as along as some u homie in the states :0 our shit just cost more so its harder an more expensive to ride up here ..but we still reppin the game  :biggrin:
> *


well said my new luxurious brother :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Oct 31 2006, 02:27 PM~6479409
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR FRAME IS NEXT IN LINE AND I JUST ORDED 2 4X8 SHEETS OF CHECKERPLATES FOR YOUR HOEL FRAME O AND A 4X4 PLAT FOR YOUR ARMES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Do they have checkerplate box-tubing, for my pump rack? or are you just going to stick another piece from the side to fill the gap between the posts of the rack and the frame?
I'm cool with it, whatever works well for you.HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Oct 31 2006, 09:38 PM~6482145
> *Do they have checkerplate box-tubing, for my pump rack? or are you just going to stick another piece from the side to fill the gap between the posts of the rack and the frame?
> I'm cool with it, whatever works well for you.HOMIE :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :barf: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :twak:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 1 2006, 01:10 AM~6482646
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :barf:  :barf:  :nono:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :twak:
> *


 :tears: Sorry, i didn't mean to be rude. TTT for the shop!


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHAHA


----------



## allcoupedup

Damn!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=296299&st=0


----------



## allcoupedup

Damn!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=296299&st=0


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 1 2006, 11:18 AM~6484739
> *Damn!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=296299&st=0
> *


 :roflmao: 
Damn Thats Fucked!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Oct 31 2006, 07:13 PM~6481510
> *well said my new luxurious brother  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT FOR THE HOMIEZ


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks homeboy.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 2 2006, 10:47 AM~6490910
> *TTT FOR THE HOMIEZ
> *


ya bro x2


----------



## allcoupedup

What up Mr T-Dot Lux?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 2 2006, 03:02 PM~6492650
> *What up Mr T-Dot Lux?
> *


 :biggrin: busy asif got school and my co-op an gettin this club goin ,but iam lovin every min of it..when the goodies gttin installed in the shop  anyways brother back to the grind


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 2 2006, 06:45 PM~6493563
> *:biggrin: busy asif got school and my co-op an gettin this club goin ,but iam lovin every min of it..when the goodies gttin installed in the shop  anyways brother back to the grind
> *


 :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

what up S&T, were the pics at you workaholics?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 2 2006, 07:22 PM~6494732
> *what up S&T, were the pics at you workaholics?
> *


Ya Lets see Some Pics


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 2 2006, 07:22 PM~6494732
> *what up S&T, were the pics at you workaholics?
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :scrutinize:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 3 2006, 11:22 PM~6501101
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 4 2006, 09:56 AM~6502220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


you damn post whore :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 4 2006, 06:56 AM~6502220
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Hey congrats Joe! You starting the LUX toronto chapter? Good luck hombre!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Nov 4 2006, 11:01 AM~6502755
> *Hey congrats Joe! You starting the LUX toronto chapter? Good luck hombre!
> *


thx homie ..its a lot of work but all worth it ..ill call u soon to touch base


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 4 2006, 10:29 PM~6505021
> *thx homie ..its a lot of work but all worth it ..ill call u soon to touch base
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 4 2006, 11:08 PM~6505677
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: WHOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 3 2006, 11:13 PM~6501074
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :scrutinize:
> *


i know how it is. your like a speghetti fueled machine :biggrin: 
hows things down there. busy i hope :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 5 2006, 03:16 PM~6508691
> *i know how it is. your like a speghetti fueled machine :biggrin:
> hows things down there. busy i hope :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

mr nuggs :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn joe u whore everywhere


----------



## topless65

All that's missing are palm trees, the beaches, and girls in bikinis

S&T to the top


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 5 2006, 07:12 PM~6509289
> *All that's missing are palm trees, the beaches, and girls in bikinis
> 
> S&T to the top
> *


nice ride you lucky basterd :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Sep 24 2006, 11:45 PM~6237438
> *
> 
> *


This frame is almost done..i'll post up pics of it getting painted soon!!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 5 2006, 07:14 PM~6509304
> *nice ride you lucky basterd  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks, but i can't start anything on it without the green$


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 5 2006, 05:46 PM~6509476
> *This frame is almost done..i'll post up pics of it getting painted soon!!
> *


good shit man cant wait to see it


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 5 2006, 07:46 PM~6509476
> *This frame is almost done..i'll post up pics of it getting painted soon!!
> *


sweet work


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 5 2006, 05:30 PM~6509024
> *mr nuggs :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 5 2006, 06:12 PM~6509289
> *All that's missing are palm trees, the beaches, and girls in bikinis
> 
> S&T to the top
> *



DANG !!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 5 2006, 03:16 PM~6508691
> *i know how it is. your like a speghetti fueled machine :biggrin:
> hows things down there. busy i hope :thumbsup:
> *


lots of frames


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 6 2006, 11:17 AM~6513433
> *lots of frames
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## originallow

Anyone need a coupe?

Got 90's parts too

http://toronto.craigslist.org/car/231153493.html


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP


----------



## allcoupedup

What up Mayhem?


----------



## MAYHEM

NUTTIN MUCH HOMIE AND YOU??


----------



## allcoupedup

Doing a little work to my Caprice........finally


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 8 2006, 01:22 PM~6528312
> *Doing a little work to my Caprice........finally
> *


"a little"


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

What you sayin lolow, what you guys workin on right now?


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 8 2006, 05:43 PM~6529655
> *What you sayin lolow, what you guys workin on right now?
> *


workin slowly on my 68 :cheesy:


----------



## Duppy

:wave: Sup!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+Nov 8 2006, 12:22 PM~6528312-->
> 
> 
> 
> Doing a little work to my Caprice........finally
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Nov 8 2006, 12:25 PM~6528335
> *"a little"
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

MORNING HOMIES..


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

Good Morning.


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up people? What are you plans for winter?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by lolow+Nov 8 2006, 06:08 PM~6529859-->
> 
> 
> 
> workin slowly on my 68  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds good, whats the link to the buildup?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Duppy_@Nov 8 2006, 09:08 PM~6531143
> *:wave: Sup!!
> *


What up Dup? What are you working on now?


----------



## MAYHEM

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

sup fokkers...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 10 2006, 12:03 PM~6541332
> *Sounds good, whats the link to the buildup?
> What up Dup?  What are you working on now?
> *


dont have one yet wen ive done a lot i will make one now it like i just removed the hubcaps hahahaha


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 10 2006, 09:03 AM~6541332
> *Sounds good, whats the link to the buildup?
> What up Dup?  What are you working on now?
> *



we got a '63 in there now...almost ready for paint.......I got Rishi's caddy now....and he's got an up an coming '64 wait till you see this one!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Nov 10 2006, 08:24 PM~6544592
> *we got a '63 in there now...almost ready for paint.......I got Rishi's caddy now....and he's got an up an coming '64 wait till you see this one!!
> *


 :0 :thumbsup: nice step up the game :biggrin: thats what we all gotta do


----------



## lolow




----------



## billy nugz

Shamless Plug

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=298420


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP


----------



## switches and thangs

WHATS UP FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 13 2006, 12:41 PM~6558212
> *WHATS UP FUCKERS  :biggrin:
> *


WELL RIGHT NOW MY DICK??


----------



## allcoupedup

WOW Mayhem, you ain't afraid to share any info, huh?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 13 2006, 04:26 PM~6559867
> *WOW Mayhem, you ain't afraid to share any info, huh?
> *


HAHA BRO NO FUCKIN WAY :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 13 2006, 03:26 PM~6559867
> *WOW Mayhem, you ain't afraid to share any info, huh?
> *


:roflmao:
I was Thinkin Tha Same Thing


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs+Nov 13 2006, 11:41 AM~6558212-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP FUCKERS  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> now ur sounding like me :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-81'Coupe deville_@Nov 13 2006, 03:54 PM~6560031
> *:roflmao:
> I was Thinkin Tha Same Thing
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Good morning!


----------



## MAYHEM

WHATS GOIN ON FOKKERZ!!!


----------



## lolow

sup :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

WHAT UP HOMIES ,jus got my 91 parts car :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 14 2006, 02:09 PM~6566304
> *WHAT UP HOMIES ,jus got my 91 parts car  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Nov 14 2006, 01:09 PM~6566304-->
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT UP HOMIES ,jus got my 91 parts car  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 14 2006, 04:48 PM~6567751
> *:uh:
> *


WELL SOME OF US AINT RICH LIKE U MONTREAL FUCKERS :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wooooooooooooooo calm down only 3 are rich the rest of us are just like you poor fukkers :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Nov 14 2006, 06:44 PM~6568050-->
> 
> 
> 
> WELL SOME OF US AINT RICH LIKE U MONTREAL FUCKERS :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I AINT RICH FOKKER
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Nov 15 2006, 12:39 AM~6571093
> *wooooooooooooooo calm down only 3 are rich the rest of us are just like you poor fukkers  :biggrin:
> *


SO ITS ABEL,DAVE AND YOU???


----------



## billy nugz

I rich in spirt does that count.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 14 2006, 11:39 PM~6571093
> *wooooooooooooooo calm down only 3 are rich the rest of us are just like you poor fukkers  :biggrin:
> *


I'm one poor fokker here...All the money I have comes from Kinpin lolow...


----------



## lolow

:uh: what ever you wannabe poor :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

You guys are all ballin don't lie!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz+Nov 15 2006, 10:39 AM~6572861-->
> 
> 
> 
> I rich in spirt does that count.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO FOKKER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2006, 10:40 AM~6572870
> *I'm one poor fokker here...All the money I have comes from Kinpin lolow...
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU ABEL AND LOLOW ARE RICH BASTARDS LOLOW SAID THERE WAS 3 OF YOU??
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Nov 15 2006, 11:18 AM~6573106
> *:uh: what ever you wannabe poor  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 15 2006, 12:05 PM~6573380
> *You guys are all ballin don't lie!
> *


NO,IM NOT THE BIG BALLERS HERE ARE DAVE,ABEL ,LOLOW!!


----------



## lolow

wtf im not a baller ,,its dave and abel and i was thinkin bela too hahaha


----------



## allcoupedup

Its ok, you practically have to BE a baller to build a proper lowrider in Canada.


----------



## lolow

yea we get raped on prices :angry: :biggrin: but ooo well it prove that we realy love it :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup+Nov 15 2006, 01:18 PM~6574292-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its ok, you practically have to BE a  baller to build a proper lowrider in Canada.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FUCK YA ROB A BANK JUS TO BUILD ONE :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Nov 15 2006, 01:20 PM~6574308
> *yea we get raped on prices  :angry:  :biggrin: but ooo well it prove that we realy love it  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 15 2006, 12:18 PM~6574292
> *Its ok, you practically have to BE a  baller to build a proper lowrider in Canada.
> *


espically if u go to switches and thangs :0 :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6576920
> *espically if u go to switches and thangs :0  :biggrin:
> *


lol, well we all know you can afford it with you money stacks :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by ONE8SEVEN_@Nov 15 2006, 09:51 PM~6576920
> *espically if u go to switches and thangs :0  :biggrin:
> *


No you definately have to be a baller if you come here!















J/K


----------



## billy nugz

:uh: YAH MAN ! Sif back handed me and called me a little bitch one time cus I wasnt steping with the money right. My face still hurts.... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Nov 16 2006, 01:31 PM~6580975
> *:uh: YAH MAN ! Sif back handed me and called me a little bitch one time cus I wasnt steping with the money right. My face still hurts.... :biggrin:
> *


I had to jump for that one, you 7'2" mofo!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 16 2006, 02:25 PM~6581353
> *I had to jump for that one, you 7'2" mofo!
> *


damn tall fukker :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 16 2006, 01:25 PM~6581353
> *I had to jump for that one, you 7'2" mofo!
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!!!!


----------



## Canuk

Hey whats up...

I'm the guy from Thunder Bay.
I called Jeff a few times for some tech help for my first setup..

I have 8" fats in the front coilover
back has 10's coilover with powerballs, 4 link. (I have 18's sitting in the garage. Gotta extend the brake line.)

2 Pumps 4 dumps... Prohopper equipment...

I did it all myself cause theres no juice in the city... Big thanks for the help.
Jeff wanted me to post some pics. I just got it out of the paintbooth.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Nov 16 2006, 11:31 AM~6580975
> *:uh: YAH MAN ! Sif back handed me and called me a little bitch one time cus I wasnt steping with the money right. My face still hurts.... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow




----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## 2low

hey dudes. hope to swing in and say hey this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by Canuk_@Nov 16 2006, 08:53 PM~6584718
> *Hey whats up...
> 
> I'm the guy from Thunder Bay.
> I called Jeff a few times for some tech help for my first setup..
> 
> I have 8" fats in the front coilover
> back has 10's coilover with powerballs, 4 link.  (I have 18's sitting in the garage. Gotta extend the brake line.)
> 
> 2 Pumps 4 dumps... Prohopper equipment...
> 
> I did it all myself cause theres no juice in the city... Big thanks for the help.
> Jeff wanted me to post some pics. I just got it out of the paintbooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks really good . Its nice to see that you bought good equipment :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 17 2006, 12:33 PM~6588033
> *hey dudes. hope to swing in and say hey this weekend :biggrin:
> *


Aight, come on by. You driving your truck down?


----------



## KAKALAK

Nice jellies canuk


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 17 2006, 12:16 PM~6588796
> *Aight, come on by.  You driving your truck down?
> *


i wish, all i can drive right now is an empty truck until my school mails me my wallet cards :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 17 2006, 06:37 PM~6591199
> *i wish, all i can drive right now is an empty truck until my school mails me my wallet cards :uh:
> *


thats no good :0


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by Canuk_@Nov 16 2006, 08:53 PM~6584718
> *Hey whats up...
> 
> I'm the guy from Thunder Bay.
> I called Jeff a few times for some tech help for my first setup..
> 
> I have 8" fats in the front coilover
> back has 10's coilover with powerballs, 4 link.  (I have 18's sitting in the garage. Gotta extend the brake line.)
> 
> 2 Pumps 4 dumps... Prohopper equipment...
> 
> I did it all myself cause theres no juice in the city... Big thanks for the help.
> Jeff wanted me to post some pics. I just got it out of the paintbooth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice Truck homie :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 17 2006, 10:57 PM~6592644
> *thats no good :0
> *


few more days. you guys gonna be around on sunday?


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 18 2006, 12:38 PM~6594731
> *few more days. you guys gonna be around on sunday?
> *


YES SIR CALL ME OR SIF . JUST GOT BACK FROM THE STORAGE WERE THE BODY OF MY 64 IS . ITS BEEN 4 YEARS SINCE I HAVE SEEN IT . :tears: :tears: :tears: PICS SOON


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 18 2006, 01:45 PM~6594980
> *YES SIR CALL ME OR SIF . JUST GOT BACK FROM THE STORAGE WERE THE BODY OF MY 64 IS . ITS BEEN 4 YEARS SINCE I HAVE SEEN IT .  :tears:  :tears:  :tears: PICS SOON
> *


bummer dude. call ya then. if not. uh now. probly now


----------



## topless65

The 64


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 19 2006, 11:18 AM~6598422
> *The 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 19 2006, 05:21 PM~6599832
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


ill second that ,i still got pics from when it went dark nights with my coupe,car was always ur baby jeff..need to show it some luv


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

on a second note look what i picked up today :biggrin: 









:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :thumbsdown: 


































hahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 19 2006, 08:33 PM~6600826
> *on a second note look what i picked up today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean car joe :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 19 2006, 08:33 PM~6600826
> *on a second note look what i picked up today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: 
Looks Pretty Clean To


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 19 2006, 07:33 PM~6600826
> *on a second note look what i picked up today :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats really nice Joe.. what ur plans? daily it or part? either way it looks pretty nice and solid


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 20 2006, 07:02 AM~6603126
> *Thats really nice Joe.. what ur plans? daily it or part? either way it looks pretty nice and solid
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

WOW A 4 DOOR















































J/P..HAHA


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 19 2006, 01:18 PM~6598422
> *The 64
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



When this thing is out, it'll be killer!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow+Nov 19 2006, 09:14 PM~6601075-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :thumbsdown:
> hahaha j/k  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2006, 11:56 AM~6604197
> *WOW A 4 DOOR
> J/P..HAHA
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> fckuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu frog...lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lolow_@Nov 20 2006, 12:24 PM~6604335
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: i know u foos got luv for the 4 doors :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 20 2006, 01:12 PM~6604606
> *When this thing is out, it'll be killer!
> *


 :biggrin: yup jeff will get it back to life


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 20 2006, 02:24 PM~6604644
> *:0
> fckuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu frog...lol
> :biggrin: i know u foos got luv for the 4 doors  :biggrin:
> *


BACK TO YOU STRONZZA


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs+Nov 20 2006, 12:21 AM~6602351-->
> 
> 
> 
> clean car joe  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: yup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81'Coupe [email protected] 20 2006, 06:56 AM~6603120
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> Looks Pretty Clean To
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: yup :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2006, 07:02 AM~6603126
> *Thats really nice Joe.. what ur plans? daily it or part? either way it looks pretty nice and solid
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nope clean street hopper chrome ,paint ,interior an some extras,i got big shoes to fill with the lux standards
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-switches & thangs_@Nov 20 2006, 11:29 AM~6604046
> *:buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ::


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 20 2006, 01:25 PM~6604656
> *BACK TO YOU STRONZZA
> *


wtf is thatur saying, mr tight shorts...lol....................jkbro :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 20 2006, 02:31 PM~6604681
> *wtf is thatur saying, mr tight shorts...lol....................jkbro :biggrin:
> *


FILIA DI PUTANA :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 20 2006, 01:39 PM~6604734
> *FILIA DI PUTANA :biggrin:
> *


give up sour croute head...lol :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

dammmm its getting cold was checkin out the brougham an seeing what needs attention


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 20 2006, 04:42 PM~6605739
> *dammmm its getting cold was checkin out the brougham an seeing what needs attention
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 20 2006, 04:42 PM~6605739
> *dammmm its getting cold was checkin out the brougham an seeing what needs attention
> *


its about time you got your 90 shit now get to work you chump. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 20 2006, 05:12 PM~6606292
> *its about time you got your 90 shit now get to work you chump.  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Nathen whats wrong homie.. :biggrin: ?? dont talk no more, dont show no love no more, dont come around and say hi no more.. whats the matter bro? lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 20 2006, 05:42 PM~6605739
> *dammmm its getting cold was checkin out the brougham an seeing what needs attention
> *


WELL WUT NEEDS ATTENTION IS THE FACT YOU HAVE 2 DOORS TO MANY ON THAT RIDE FOOL!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 21 2006, 07:05 AM~6609581
> *Nathen whats wrong homie..  :biggrin: ?? dont talk no more, dont show no love no more, dont come around and say hi no more.. whats the matter bro? lol
> *


what are we, fucking dating? get off my nuts! :biggrin: 
your never online anymore anyways. :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 21 2006, 10:41 AM~6610055
> *what are we, fucking dating get of my nuts! :biggrin:
> your never online anymore anyways.  :0
> *


MAN I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOURE E-WHORE!!! :0


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Volv_lo

I have a Street Charger for sale. 24volts black. you can send it to STREETCHARGER and they'll change it to what ever voltage you want. Works fine, my new project is a sunday only, street chargers are for daily's..

LMK

$200


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low+Nov 20 2006, 06:12 PM~6606292-->
> 
> 
> 
> its about time you got your 90 shit now get to work you chump.  :0  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> unlike u no car nate again :biggrin: i have 2 sets of 90s parts so stfu an an stop swangin on my nutz :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2006, 09:33 AM~6610015
> *WELL WUT NEEDS ATTENTION IS THE FACT YOU HAVE 2 DOORS TO MANY ON THAT RIDE FOOL!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> likes urs huh :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 21 2006, 10:19 AM~6610303
> *MAN I THOUGHT THAT WAS YOURE  E-WHORE!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## billy nugz

:dunno: motor :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo+Nov 21 2006, 01:34 PM~6611013-->
> 
> 
> 
> I have a Street Charger for sale.  24volts black.  you can send it to STREETCHARGER and they'll  change it to what ever voltage you want.  Works fine, my new project is a sunday only, street chargers are for daily's..
> 
> LMK
> 
> $200
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ILL GIVE YOU $85 :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 21 2006, 02:32 PM~6611395
> *unlike u no car nate again :biggrin: i have 4 sets of 90s parts so stfu an an stop swangin on my nutz :uh:
> likes urs huh :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YA BUT MINE ONLY COMES IN 4 DOOR YOURS LOOKS LIKE A GRANDPA WITH DEPENDS RIDE


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 21 2006, 08:41 AM~6610055
> *what are we, fucking dating? get off my nuts! :biggrin:
> your never online anymore anyways.  :0
> *


lol no we werent datin but we were cool and chillin as homies... now u think ur soo kewl after getting hooked up to 18 wheelers


----------



## allcoupedup

Truck for a truck I guess huh?


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Nov 21 2006, 04:20 PM~6612591
> *lol no we werent datin but we were cool and chillin as homies... now u think ur soo kewl after getting hooked up to 18 wheelers
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 21 2006, 01:32 PM~6611395
> *unlike u no car nate again :biggrin: i have 2 sets of 90s parts so stfu an an stop swangin on my nutz :uh:
> 
> *


haw haw haw.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Nov 21 2006, 05:53 PM~6613164
> *haw haw haw.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: jus keepin u in line cause i wanna see u on juice an ridin...jus like me :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 21 2006, 06:16 PM~6613248
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: jus keepin u in line cause i wanna see u  on juice an ridin...jus like me :biggrin:
> *


what are you ridin' a bike? couse you aint done yet :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Nov 21 2006, 02:34 PM~6611013
> *
> Works fine, my new project is a sunday only, street chargers are for daily's..
> 
> LMK
> 
> 
> *



hmmm.... hno:


----------



## MAYHEM

sup foolz!


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Mayhem? Hows things?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 22 2006, 12:14 PM~6617448
> *Whats up Mayhem?  Hows things?
> *


GOOD HOMIE AND YOU!!


----------



## 2low

chrg dem b2rez 4 da h8rz :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT FOR YOU FOKKERSAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up guys? Where are you Lux boys getting you hydros from now?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 23 2006, 03:34 PM~6624903
> *Whats up guys?  Where are you Lux boys getting you hydros from now?
> *


well i just ordered a motor from black magic???why?? :0 you got sum good shit?? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 23 2006, 01:58 PM~6624426
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 23 2006, 02:47 PM~6624960
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## SICBSTRD

you guys need to post some pics of your work...i know you mofo's gotta be workin on something :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Nov 23 2006, 08:47 PM~6626355
> *you guys need to post some pics of your work...i know you mofo's gotta be workin on something :biggrin:
> *


X2 OR I COULD JUS PASS BY :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP..


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 24 2006, 09:33 AM~6628488
> *SUP..
> *


nutin jus home today chillin wit my lil man :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Nov 23 2006, 10:47 PM~6626355
> *you guys need to post some pics of your work...i know you mofo's gotta be workin on something :biggrin:
> *


There is always something going on, but life is real busy nowadays........


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 24 2006, 10:37 AM~6628499
> *nutin jus home today chillin wit my lil man  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 2low

what up


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

post pics fokkers... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 25 2006, 12:13 AM~6631651
> *post pics fokkers... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 24 2006, 11:42 PM~6632139
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


YA WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

:nono: :nono: :nono: :rofl:


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## surmayete13

Sup guys new to the forums but been checkin this section cuzz i live in Ottawa,CA. Used to be a T.Dot resident....anywho this msg is for the doods 

Asif&Jeff of [SWITCHES AND THANGS] 
Joe&LuxMtl of =[LUXURIOUS C.C.] ... 
Im looking to buy a 1992 Caddy Deville, that is in perfect condition and would like the whole setup for hydros...FrontBackSide2Side..ANY help would be aprecciated..

Questions for SnT: Do you guys have car club plaques?
Questions for LUXURIOUS C.C.: Where can i get more info on your services?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

dave will post pics of hamburgers and buffet lines so sum one post real shit !!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2006, 11:02 AM~6644283
> *dave will post pics of hamburgers and buffet  lines so sum one post real shit !!
> *


mmm hamburgers and buffet lines.... yo Dave post em up guy :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Nov 26 2006, 10:05 AM~6638095-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2006, 10:02 AM~6644283
> *dave will post pics of hamburgers and buffet  lines so sum one post real shit !!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by surmayete13_@Nov 26 2006, 06:12 AM~6637726
> *Sup guys new to the forums but been checkin this section cuzz i live in Ottawa,CA. Used to be a T.Dot resident....anywho this msg is for the doods
> 
> Asif&Jeff of [SWITCHES AND THANGS]
> Joe&LuxMtl of =[LUXURIOUS C.C.] ...
> Im looking to buy a 1992 Caddy Deville, that is in perfect condition and would like the whole setup for hydros...FrontBackSide2Side..ANY help would be aprecciated..
> 
> Questions for SnT: Do you guys have car club plaques?
> Questions for LUXURIOUS C.C.: Where can i get more info on your services?
> *


Whats up, surmayete. We can help you out for sure. I'm just wondering if you have had any experience with hydros before? Just to be honest with you, there are WAY better candidates for a lowrider than the 92 Deville you mentioned. Not trying to discourage you at all, but a rear wheel drive full frame car is a better candidate for a lowrider any day of the week.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 27 2006, 11:10 PM~6649292
> *Whats up, surmayete.  We can help you out for sure.  I'm just wondering if you have had any experience with hydros before?  Just to be honest with you, there are WAY better candidates for a lowrider than the 92 Deville you mentioned.  Not trying to discourage you at all, but a rear wheel drive full frame car is a better candidate for a lowrider any day of the week.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 27 2006, 10:02 AM~6644283
> *dave will post pics of hamburgers and buffet  lines so sum one post real shit !!
> *


you stupid dumbass... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 27 2006, 11:10 PM~6649292
> *Whats up, surmayete.  We can help you out for sure.  I'm just wondering if you have had any experience with hydros before?  Just to be honest with you, there are WAY better candidates for a lowrider than the 92 Deville you mentioned.  Not trying to discourage you at all, but a rear wheel drive full frame car is a better candidate for a lowrider any day of the week.
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 28 2006, 12:23 AM~6649400
> *you stupid dumbass... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT TALK WITH YOURE MOUTH FULL JABBA THE SLOB!! :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:0 :uh: :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Nov 28 2006, 04:56 PM~6654147
> *:0  :uh:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

MILK-2-GO OFFICIAL SPONSOR OF THE WEST COAST AND SWITCHES & THANGS!!










CORONA'S ARE OVER RATED!! MAKE THE HEALTHY CHOICE


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 28 2006, 07:42 PM~6655196
> *MILK-2-GO OFFICIAL SPONSOR OF THE WEST COAST AND SWITCHES & THANGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORONA'S ARE OVER RATED!! MAKE THE HEALTHY CHOICE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whos that cracker :biggrin: ...jk


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Where da heck are man???Looks like a basement? or is that you're shop?
Peace
PURO






> _Originally posted by topless65_@Nov 28 2006, 06:42 PM~6655196
> *MILK-2-GO OFFICIAL SPONSOR OF THE WEST COAST AND SWITCHES & THANGS!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CORONA'S ARE OVER RATED!! MAKE THE HEALTHY CHOICE
> *


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

LOL!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 28 2006, 09:49 AM~6651206
> *DONT TALK WITH YOURE MOUTH FULL JABBA THE SLOB!! :cheesy:
> *


wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you muscle goof... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Nov 29 2006, 09:45 AM~6658481
> *wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you muscle goof... :biggrin:
> *


HAHA U POT BELLY PIG BASTARDAHAHAHAHAHA AKA FLABBIO!!!


----------



## Infamous James

:uh: you bird brained samsquanch felcher


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Nov 29 2006, 08:45 AM~6658481-->
> 
> 
> 
> wahahahahaaaaaaaaaaa you muscle goof... :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2006, 12:49 PM~6659982
> *HAHA U POT BELLY PIG BASTARDAHAHAHAHAHA AKA  FLABBIO!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-sickst3_@Nov 29 2006, 01:03 PM~6660043
> *:uh: you bird brained samsquanch felcher
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by sickst3_@Nov 29 2006, 02:03 PM~6660043
> *:uh: you bird brained samsquanch felcher
> *


ITS SAMSQUANTCH YOU FUCKIN PEA BRAIN MONKEY JAKKER


----------



## allcoupedup

Haven't had a chance to watch it yet Nugz, but I will soon.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Nov 29 2006, 05:00 PM~6661183
> *Haven't had a chance to watch it yet Nugz, but I will soon.
> *



 You cant rush the universe. The secret will be unleashed when the time is right


----------



## 2low

what up :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies  :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Morning, guys. How goes it?


----------



## Volv_lo

Asif,

I heard your old caddy is for sale for $400.00 

Had one of the movie car delivery guys pick up a car at my place the other day.


----------



## MAYHEM

MORNING FOKKERS!!!


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 1 2006, 11:02 AM~6673145
> *Asif,
> 
> I heard your old caddy is for sale for $400.00
> 
> Had one of the movie car delivery guys pick up a car at my place the other day.
> *


Nice! Its beat up right? I heard a while ago that the car got beat up by golf clubs in a movie. Was it in that dancing movie with Antonio Banderas? 

Does it still have the setup in it?

What car did they pick up from you?


----------



## Volv_lo

A 58 Chrysler. 

I heard it was beat up. They guy said, "Hey, I can get you a Caddy with hydraulics in it for $400, it was used in a movie. Its a little beat up but I'm sure you could restore it or use the hydraulics. " So I imagine the hydraulics are still in it..... Thats as far as I know..


----------



## allcoupedup

I have to say that was the cleanest car that I have ever owned, it would be nice to see it again. How do I get a hold of this guy?


----------



## Volv_lo

I'll call my wife and get the #. I'll PM it to you if I can find it...

BTW, Was your car in another movie or just "the man"?


----------



## single pump FATBOY

where are u located exactly, and how do i go about extending my a-arms and body wrapping my 1991 gmc sonoma


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 1 2006, 12:32 PM~6673556
> *I'll call my wife and get the #.  I'll PM it to you if I can find it...
> 
> BTW, Was your car in another movie or just "the man"?
> *


Thanks man, I appreciate that.

Well someone said something about my car (or one of them) getting beat up by golf clubs. There was nothing like that in "The Man" But I watched the beginning of that movie Take the Lead w/Antonio Banderas and there was a black Caddy on spokes that got mashed up with golf clubs. I'm thinking it may be that one.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by single pump FATBOY_@Dec 1 2006, 12:36 PM~6673580
> *where are u located exactly, and how do i go about extending my a-arms and body wrapping my 1991 gmc sonoma
> *



We are located in Toronto. I'll be working on some control arms very soon, so I can give you a step by step. For now do a search and you'll find lots of info. Extend them at the ears, its a lot cleaner. When you do the search you'll see what I'm talking about.


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 1 2006, 11:43 AM~6673610
> *Thanks man, I appreciate that.
> 
> Well someone said something about my car (or one of them) getting beat up by golf clubs.  There was nothing like that in "The Man"  But I watched the beginning of that movie Take the Lead w/Antonio Banderas and there was a black Caddy on spokes that got mashed up with golf clubs.  I'm thinking it may be that one.
> *


yeah they wrecked both cars from the Man during that Banderas embarrasment...cars are all fucked up - including that mint southern one I sold them....they took your hydros outta your car during the Man and put in some plastic Princess Auto pumps...I think I posted a pic a while back

they were sitting in their yard in cherry beach...but that was back during the summer...they told me they were goin to the wreckers


----------



## Volv_lo

I did see that pic Joe.. I was talking to my dad about that because as soon as he heard that, he wanted to buy the caddy to put the hydraulics in his bentley. I told him that I think the guy doesn't know for sure because of those pics you posted. I didn't tell the guy that tho...... Plus I don't want my dad putting hydros on the bentley. Then he wanted to put hydros on his beat up truck. I think my dad wants a lowrider... lol...

I'll get that #. Let us know if you hear anything Asif.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Volv_lo_@Dec 1 2006, 11:07 AM~6673765
> *I did see that pic Joe..  I was talking to my dad about that because as soon as he heard that, he wanted to buy the caddy to put the hydraulics in his bentley.  I told him that I think the guy doesn't know for sure because of those pics you posted.  I didn't tell the guy that tho......  Plus I don't want my dad putting hydros on the bentley.  Then he wanted to put hydros on his beat up truck.  I think my dad wants a lowrider... lol...
> 
> I'll get that #.  Let us know if you hear anything Asif.
> *


so let him homie ,hey jay from eternal rollers dad(eastside1989) is reppin the club with a flaked an soon to be lifted truck,so remember old men need to have their fun :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

Sif you should grab that caddy if you can :biggrin: shop hopper?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Nov 19 2006, 08:29 PM~6600805
> *ill second that ,i still got pics from when it went dark nights with my coupe,car was always ur baby jeff..need to show it some luv
> *


JOE CAN YOU POST THEM


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 1 2006, 06:53 PM~6676395
> *
> *


and what! got a problem with porn? :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

may B coming 2 settle up there soon, would b nice 2 meet u guys!!!!!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 2 2006, 11:36 AM~6679968
> *may B coming 2 settle up there soon, would b nice 2 meet u guys!!!!!!
> *


bring your cars. step up the car dance game here. couse i dont think i single dancer here has yet to leave the ground...


----------



## Volv_lo

Can't find the #. I will find it tho.. as soon as I do, I'll get it to you Asif.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 1 2006, 11:08 PM~6677681
> *JOE CAN YOU POST THEM
> *


ya ill try an remember where i put em an ill put em up


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 2 2006, 03:27 PM~6680987
> *ya ill try an remember where i put em an ill put em up
> *


yup i got em









yo sorry bout the quality but i see it together :biggrin: an whos that fruitcake on the bike :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

at dark knights :uh: 









:0 its always hiding ..lol


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

damm thats the only show my coupe ever went to :biggrin: then it went to the garage..lol


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 2 2006, 06:40 PM~6681311
> *damm thats the only show my coupe ever went to :biggrin: then it went to the garage..lol
> *


sup toronto hoe ....... oups mean joe hahahhaha


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 2 2006, 04:36 PM~6681297
> *:uh:  :biggrin:
> *


easy laughing boy :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 2 2006, 04:41 PM~6681315
> *sup toronto hoe ....... oups mean joe hahahhaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA


----------



## billy nugz

:wave:


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

jeff :wave:


----------



## topless65

I guess christmas came early for some people this year.. hope you enjoy it :angel:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 2 2006, 12:45 PM~6680006
> *bring your cars. step up the car dance game here. couse i dont think i single dancer here has yet to leave the ground...
> *


hope 2 build 1 there when i come


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Hold on... your moving to Ontario????


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 4 2006, 09:33 PM~6694692
> *Hold on... your moving to Ontario????
> *


 :0 oh yax2


----------



## lolow

why :dunno: ?? you wanna go in ontario hahahahaha j/k


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 5 2006, 11:07 AM~6697804
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuck sancho


----------



## MAYHEM

WAHAHAHAHA HES RIDDIN DIRTY AHAHA


----------



## billy nugz

How the shop doing fellahs ??? Hope all is well.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Dec 5 2006, 04:26 PM~6699461
> *How the shop doing fellahs ??? Hope all is well.
> *


x2  :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOKKERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Bermuda Triangle




----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Dec 2 2006, 01:36 PM~6679968
> *may B coming 2 settle up there soon, would b nice 2 meet u guys!!!!!!
> *


You too! Drop us a line when you are coming down. We'll show you around the city and the shop and stuff.


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz+Dec 5 2006, 04:26 PM~6699461-->
> 
> 
> 
> How the shop doing fellahs ??? Hope all is well.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cool for now man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 6 2006, 01:39 AM~6703637
> *x2   :cheesy:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What up Lolow
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Dec 6 2006, 11:54 AM~6705911
> *SUP FOKKERZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> *


LOL what the hell is up Mayhem? You guys got any extra Caddy seats laying around? Fronts for a Big Body?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 6 2006, 11:09 PM~6710906
> *Cool for now man
> What up Lolow
> LOL what the hell is up Mayhem?  You guys got any extra Caddy seats laying around?  Fronts for a Big Body?
> *


NO BRO BUT IF I COME ACROSS SUM I WILL PM YOURE MONKEY ASS!!

ANY OF YOU GUYS GOT THIS DIFF COVER FOR A 93 FLEET??


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 6 2006, 11:09 PM~6710906
> *Cool for now man
> What up Lolow
> LOL what the hell is up Mayhem?  You guys got any extra Caddy seats laying around?  Fronts for a Big Body?
> *


NO BRO BUT IF I COME ACROSS SUM I WILL PM YOURE MONKEY ASS!!

ANY OF YOU GUYS GOT A DIFF COVER FOR A 93 FLEET??


----------



## allcoupedup

You looking for the diff cover?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 7 2006, 03:12 PM~6715356
> *You looking for the diff cover?
> *


YES SIR??


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 7 2006, 12:09 AM~6710906
> *Cool for now man
> What up Lolow
> LOL what the hell is up Mayhem?  You guys got any extra Caddy seats laying around?  Fronts for a Big Body?
> *



got some blue ones... does that help?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2006, 06:35 PM~6716575
> *got some blue ones...  does that help?
> *


hey fokker wut other caddy parts u got???


----------



## westsidehydros

sum, not a lot. Your caddy used to have a blue interior, so we have the og blue seats. some woodgrain shit, some stainless shit.


----------



## lolow

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2006, 10:34 PM~6718434
> *sum,  not a lot.  Your caddy used to have a blue interior, so we have the og blue seats.  some woodgrain shit,  some stainless shit.
> *


pm me on shit bro??


----------



## allcoupedup

So Mayhem, I can see that you are going over your car completely. Let me know when you or your boys need them control arms. Price still stands, and as you can see, its an amazing deal.


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up, TAIB? How is that Caprice coming along?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 8 2006, 10:40 AM~6721884
> *So Mayhem, I can see that you are going over your car completely.  Let me know when you or your boys need them control arms.  Price still stands, and as you can see, its an amazing deal.
> *


YES BRO IS IT CHROMED TO AND MOLDED??? :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 8 2006, 10:41 AM~6721886
> *Whats up, TAIB?  How is that Caprice coming along?
> *


ITS IN THE OVEN??


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 8 2006, 12:04 PM~6721997
> *YES BRO IS IT CHROMED TO AND MOLDED??? :biggrin:
> *


I told you we would hook you guys up! Of course its chrome and molded!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 8 2006, 11:21 AM~6722095
> *I told you we would hook you guys up!  Of course its chrome and molded!
> *


OK BRO MY MONKEY ASS WILL GET BACK TO YOU ON THAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 7 2006, 11:34 PM~6718434
> *sum,  not a lot.  Your caddy used to have a blue interior, so we have the og blue seats.  some woodgrain shit,  some stainless shit.
> *


So what are you to up lately..? any tricks :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 8 2006, 12:52 PM~6722296
> *So what are you to up lately..? any tricks  :biggrin:
> *



nah, just workin. doin some frame shit, and some small stuff. nothing real crazy. tryin to get another car done for the summer,not mine. just a cruiser, we'll see.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 8 2006, 08:13 PM~6725001
> *nah, just workin.  doin some frame shit, and some small stuff.  nothing real crazy.  tryin to get another car done for the summer,not mine. just a cruiser,  we'll see.
> *


Well post some pics if you can. The LeMans frame is done, and is going to the powdercoating in the next week, so i'll post some pics of that once we get it back.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 8 2006, 06:20 PM~6725023
> *Well post some pics if you can. The LeMans frame is done, and is going to the powdercoating in the next week, so i'll post some pics of that once we get it back.
> *


 :thumbsup: ruston must be happy :biggrin:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

The Lemans is that clydes old car?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 8 2006, 11:24 PM~6727181
> *The Lemans is that clydes old car?
> *


yup.clyde sold it to him


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 9 2006, 02:24 PM~6729534
> *yup.clyde sold it to him
> *


hahaha finaly your avatar look good joe hahahah


----------



## 2low

what up ttt for the homies :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 8 2006, 11:24 PM~6727181
> *The Lemans is that clydes old car?
> *


YES IT AND IT ISN'T THE CAR IS BUILT PROPERLY NOW FROM NEW FRAME REAR END UPER LOWERS AND COMPETE NEW SETUP


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 10 2006, 11:17 AM~6734536
> *YES IT AND IT ISN'T  THE CAR IS BUILT PROPERLY NOW FROM NEW FRAME REAR END UPER LOWERS AND COMPETE NEW SETUP
> *


AND A NEW TRUNK LID :biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 10 2006, 01:18 PM~6734545
> *AND A NEW TRUNK LID :biggrin:
> *



hmmm....


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 10 2006, 12:17 PM~6734536
> *YES IT AND IT ISN'T  THE CAR IS BUILT PROPERLY NOW FROM NEW FRAME REAR END UPER LOWERS AND COMPETE NEW SETUP
> *



What ever happened to clydes?joes old Caddy??


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 10 2006, 12:12 PM~6734773
> *What ever happened to clydes?joes old Caddy??
> *


joes old caddy? :dunno: i remember , he sold it to tej,his 84 with 16 in the trunk :0 ,that car was from florida when clyde got it ,i think


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 10 2006, 01:36 PM~6735063
> *joes old caddy? :dunno: i remember , he sold it to tej,his 84 with 16 in the trunk :0 ,that car was from florida when clyde got it ,i think
> *


YA IT BELONG TO ANOTHER JOE BUT CLYDE JUST GOT IT BACK FROM TAJ.


----------



## furburger

i seen a video not to long ago on much vibe with trinity chris feat. blessed called in the streets, not to sure.. but i'm pretty sure some of you have already heard/seen this video, but anyways, here it is!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uvWxqXLW65k


----------



## lolow




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 10 2006, 02:36 PM~6735063
> *joes old caddy? :dunno: i remember , he sold it to tej,his 84 with 16 in the trunk :0 ,that car was from florida when clyde got it ,i think
> *



Clyde got it from my buddy Joe, I had ripped out the dash from it.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 10 2006, 03:36 PM~6735604
> *Clyde got it from my buddy Joe, I had ripped out the dash  from it.
> *


coo


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 10 2006, 01:46 PM~6735104
> *YA IT BELONG TO ANOTHER JOE BUT CLYDE JUST GOT IT BACK FROM TAJ.
> *


so what clyde got it back in his possession :0


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Dec 9 2006, 04:38 PM~6730405
> *hahaha finaly your avatar look good joe hahahah
> *


looks like a KR3W tk coat :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 10 2006, 04:47 PM~6735378
> *i seen a video not to long ago on much vibe with trinity chris feat. blessed called in the streets, not to sure.. but i'm pretty sure some of you have already heard/seen this video, but anyways, here it is!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uvWxqXLW65k
> *


Nice signature Furgurger!


----------



## furburger

thanks man, its a sick vid :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 10 2006, 09:06 PM~6737440
> *looks like a KR3W tk coat  :0
> *


ok now iam confused ,an i own the coat :0 ,lets jus callit a lux bomber..lol


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## billy nugz

bump !


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, needed that, we were on the Second Page!

Holla!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 12 2006, 01:14 PM~6746802
> *Thanks, needed that, we were on the Second Page!
> 
> Holla!
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 11 2006, 01:03 AM~6738547
> *ok now iam confused ,an i own the coat :0 ,lets jus callit a lux bomber..lol
> *


KR3W apparel makes a coat that looks exactly the same (w/o the embriod) called the Acrtic - designed by TK (terry kennedy)...its a badass coat - waitin for the cold to get here so I can start rockin mine :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 12 2006, 08:37 PM~6750418
> *KR3W apparel makes a coat that looks exactly the same (w/o the embriod) called the Acrtic - designed by TK (terry kennedy)...its a badass coat - waitin for the cold to get here so I can start rockin mine  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## allcoupedup

TTW?


----------



## allcoupedup

TTT!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 13 2006, 01:14 PM~6755035
> *TTW?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ASIF WHATS UP :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 13 2006, 01:26 PM~6755123
> *ASIF WHATS UP  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 13 2006, 01:36 PM~6755176
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DAMMM THIS SEVERS FCKED :angry:


----------



## allcoupedup

Yeah its gettin stupid today.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX+Dec 13 2006, 03:37 PM~6755181-->
> 
> 
> 
> DAMMM THIS SEVERS FCKED :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allcoupedup_@Dec 13 2006, 05:24 PM~6755677
> *Yeah its gettin stupid today.
> *


 :angry: yes it is :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

AWWWWW SHIT server getting fucked up on a wensdee ! :biggrin: HAPPY HUMP DAY BITCHES !


----------



## 2low

merry christmas guys!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by furburger_@Dec 10 2006, 01:47 PM~6735378
> *i seen a video not to long ago on much vibe with trinity chris feat. blessed called in the streets, not to sure.. but i'm pretty sure some of you have already heard/seen this video, but anyways, here it is!
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=uvWxqXLW65k
> *


My Old Lowriderrr :0 :0  That was the day when i first met my gf


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz+Dec 13 2006, 05:09 PM~6756272-->
> 
> 
> 
> AWWWWW SHIT server getting fucked up on a wensdee !  :biggrin: HAPPY HUMP DAY BITCHES !
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2006, 12:25 AM~6758222
> *merry christmas guys!!!!! :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cutcutty_@Dec 14 2006, 07:04 AM~6759009
> *My Old Lowriderrr :0  :0   That was the day when i first met my gf
> *


an lost her...loljk :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 14 2006, 06:25 AM~6759071
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> an lost her...loljk  :biggrin:
> *


Nah man lol.. i didnt lose nobody i still got it


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Dec 14 2006, 07:25 AM~6759071
> *an lost her...loljk  :biggrin:
> *


OH BUUURN


----------



## topless65

*Just a few tools jeff made a while back.*


----------



## topless65

A Few last pics, taken before the drop mounts


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 14 2006, 12:36 PM~6760119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Few last pics, taken before the drop mounts
> *


those engine mounts looks nice
dont need to be replace huh!!


----------



## MAYHEM

NICE !!!


----------



## 2low

damn right its nice. know why?

i do. SWITCHES AND THANGS BABAY!!!!!!!


----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Dec 14 2006, 11:36 AM~6760119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Few last pics, taken before the drop mounts
> *


looking good guys...


----------



## switches and thangs

THANKS DAVE .


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 16 2006, 02:34 PM~6770802
> *looking good guys...
> *


x2


----------



## billy nugz

seasons greatings !


http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=7648296c9530c78c5d2f690G06121712 ://http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=...2f690G06121712 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## locotoys

thats a big project....


----------



## billy nugz

WITH SOUND !


http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=2616f5cb8c4a60636edcce1G06121712 ://http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=...dcce1G06121712 


LOL :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Dec 17 2006, 03:30 PM~6775863
> *WITH SOUND !
> http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=2616f5cb8c4a60636edcce1G06121712 ://http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=...dcce1G06121712 ://http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=...dcce1G06121712
> LOL  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOUR CRAZY NUGZ IT SUITS U


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 17 2006, 07:46 PM~6776489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOUR CRAZY NUGZ IT SUITS U
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Dec 17 2006, 05:02 PM~6775774
> *seasons greatings !
> http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=7648296c9530c78c5d2f690G06121712 ://http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=...2f690G06121712 ://http://www.elfyourself.com/?userid=...2f690G06121712
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


Looks about your height too!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 18 2006, 07:31 AM~6778968
> *Looks about your height too!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

sup FOKKERZ!!


----------



## billy nugz

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

what up cliff :biggrin: how u been bro


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

HOMIE I NEED YOU TO MAKE MY LOWERS TOO,IN ADDITION TO THE TOPS U MAKIN ME!!!! PM ME NIKKA!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Dec 22 2006, 08:36 PM~6806953
> *is that the new money for you guys that are a "Nation inside of a Nation" now???
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: But you and me know that you would love those bitches on the bills from this nation inside that nation anytime now... :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> :uh:
> whats the story wit them mounts?


----------



## westsidehydros

wassup e to the x2 g


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low

> :uh:
> whats the story wit them mounts?
> 
> 
> 
> there the kind that never break
Click to expand...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 22 2006, 11:19 PM~6807184
> *wassup e to the x2 g
> *


nada man just chillin... you...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

rodrigo what up homie :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev




----------



## topless65

:uh: 
whats the story wit them mounts?
[/quote]

Normal G-body V-6 mounts will get crushed under the weight of the engine when the car is hopping. This way they won't budge and the fan won't hit the fan shroud and or rad, etc, and all that other good stuff. Can't know for sure until the car is back together how well it will work, since there is no one here in Toronto to show us, so we have to lean and experiment for ourselves.

SWITCHES & THANGS <---ALL ABOUT INNOVATION


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## billy nugz

Seasons Greetings !


----------



## switches and thangs

MARRY CHRISTMAS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allcoupedup

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone! Thanks to those of you that have been around all year long.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Dec 25 2006, 09:05 AM~6820437
> *Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to everyone!  Thanks to those of you that have been around all year long.
> *


u 2 sif


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE !!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

merry xmas fokkerz


----------



## juiceman

:biggrin:


----------



## juiceman




----------



## juiceman




----------



## juiceman

id post up some more but my batteries dying :ugh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Dec 27 2006, 12:20 AM~6833545
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHOS :0 FRAME IS THAT?


----------



## MAYHEM

nice


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

That's Jazz's frame for the 63. looks fucking sweet all painted up too.


----------



## switches and thangs

PANCHOODDD :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Dec 27 2006, 12:49 PM~6836052
> *That's Jazz's frame for the 63. looks fucking sweet all painted up too.
> *


dammm nice jazz


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 27 2006, 04:34 PM~6836813
> *PANCHOODDD :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:

the frame looks great by the way


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 27 2006, 06:57 PM~6838742
> *:roflmao:
> 
> the frame looks great by the way
> *


x2


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by different_@Dec 27 2006, 06:57 PM~6838742
> *:roflmao:
> 
> the frame looks great by the way
> *


AHHH FUCK OFF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :wave: WHATS UP HONKEYYYYYYYYY


----------



## switches and thangs

TKANHS DAVE THAT REAR END OF YOURS LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigDeep

Pics of Jazz's frame after being picked up from Switches & Thangs. some paint.. Pics repost


----------



## MAYHEM

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET !!!


----------



## juiceman

damn that frame looks sick, any updates on that car since ?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Dec 28 2006, 12:48 AM~6841313
> *Pics of Jazz's frame after being picked up from Switches & Thangs. some paint.. Pics repost
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Dec 28 2006, 12:08 PM~6843804
> *damn that frame looks sick, any updates on that car since ?
> *


yea did he buy a nice set of SPOKES?!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Dec 28 2006, 01:48 AM~6841313
> *Pics of Jazz's frame after being picked up from Switches & Thangs. some paint.. Pics repost
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a beautiful site :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 28 2006, 12:16 PM~6844442
> *thats a beautiful site  :biggrin:
> *



Yes it is...

how is it going??


----------



## lolow

niiiiiiiiiiice


----------



## TORONTO

frames lookin sick!
hey asif any pics of that G-body frame u were tellin me bout?


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT SLAKERZ


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Dec 28 2006, 12:41 PM~6844078
> *yea did he buy a nice set of SPOKES?!
> *


FINALLY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 27 2006, 09:58 PM~6839949
> *TKANHS DAVE THAT REAR END OF YOURS LOOKS FAMILIAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


yeah I think you guys did that rearend since I bought that 93 from Ontario last year for parts...  Here's a pic of it at the copper stage...Will be chromed out in January...


----------



## allcoupedup

Whoa!

Nice Dave!


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 28 2006, 02:19 PM~6844463
> *Yes it is...
> 
> how is it going??
> *


sup!! things are good...cept I'm in 90 brougham wiring hell right now  

you start the 4 yet?? :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Dec 29 2006, 01:31 PM~6854003
> *yeah I think you guys did that rearend since I bought that 93 from Ontario last year for parts...  Here's a pic of it at the copper stage...Will be chromed out in January...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WE GONNA HAVE TO BRING MINE TO THE CHROMERS WITHIN 1 WEEK NIKKAH!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Dec 29 2006, 02:16 PM~6854908
> *WE GONNA HAVE TO BRING MINE TO THE CHROMERS WITHIN 1 WEEK NIKKAH!!
> *


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 28 2006, 05:25 PM~6847031
> *frames lookin sick!
> hey asif any pics of that G-body frame u were tellin me bout?
> *


PICS ARE A COUPLE PAGES BACK MORE UPDATS SOOOON    :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Sonu

Happy Eid, and a Happy New Year people


----------



## allcoupedup

Eid Mubarak and Happy New Year!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

HAPPY NEW YEARS FCKER I STARTED PARTING YESTURDAY :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

PARTY AT MY HOUSE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:HAPPEY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE :barf: :barf: :barf: :biggrin: LETS MAKE THIS THE YEAR TAHT WE PUT TORONTO ON THE LOWRIDER MAP :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 31 2006, 03:36 PM~6870482
> *PARTY AT MY HOUSE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:HAPPEY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE    :barf:  :barf:  :barf: :biggrin: LETS MAKE THIS THE YEAR TAHT WE PUT TORONTO ON THE LOWRIDER MAP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i dont think were gona have problems doing that


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 12:38 PM~6854535
> *sup!!  things are good...cept I'm in 90 brougham wiring hell right now
> 
> you start the 4 yet??  :0
> *


I hear you working on the Caddy project...

I started doing a few things here and there... might take a trip out that way soon...


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 31 2006, 02:36 PM~6870482
> *PARTY AT MY HOUSE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:HAPPEY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE    :barf:  :barf:  :barf: :biggrin: LETS MAKE THIS THE YEAR TAHT WE PUT TORONTO ON THE LOWRIDER MAP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT TIME :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 81delta

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 31 2006, 01:36 PM~6870482
> *PARTY AT MY HOUSE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:HAPPEY NEW YEAR EVERY ONE    :barf:  :barf:  :barf: :biggrin: LETS MAKE THIS THE YEAR TAHT WE PUT TORONTO ON THE LOWRIDER MAP  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

happy new years guys!!!!
sorry i didnt pass buy. i was half in the bag by 4 pm :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 2 2007, 09:52 AM~6881650
> *happy new years guys!!!!
> sorry i didnt pass buy. i was half in the bag by 4 pm  :biggrin:
> *


Wake up nate im bout to hit ur crib :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HAPPY ASS NEW YEARS FOKKERZ??


----------



## topless65

the mock-up, the angle of the upper mounts has to be adjusted


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## lolow

:0 nice guys :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

more coming soon....


----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

dayum, me next me next!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

HA


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## razor

lookin good jeff,gota come by and check it out,all locked up and nowher to go esse,at least not yet,cant wait to see what she hits. uffin:


----------



## 84Dippin

Looking good guys!!!
sorry i havent been passing by in a bit

hope u guys had a good new year

and a better year to come!!!


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 4 2007, 01:44 AM~6898286
> *
> 
> more coming soon....
> *



Sup Kamil???
nice pics keep them comin

give me a call sometimes when u reach down the shop


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Jan 4 2007, 07:27 PM~6903964
> *Sup Kamil???
> nice pics keep them comin
> 
> give me a call sometimes when u reach down the shop
> *


yea forsure maybe tuesday/wednesday next week


----------



## MAYHEM

DAVES HERE TO SAY HI!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

I really need the opinions of you guys at S&T in this thread, seeing as how you guys will likely be the ones wrapping and putting the juice to it in time, if I buy it that is.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jan 5 2007, 08:30 PM~6913767
> *I really need the opinions of you guys at S&T in this thread, seeing as how you guys will likely be the ones wrapping and putting the juice to it in time, if I buy it that is.
> *


WHATS UP MAN I'M A FREND OF JEFF,AT THAT SHOP,IF YOUR LOOKING TO GET THAT TYPE OF CADDY I BELEIVE IT'S GOT ''A'' ARMS LIKE THE FRONT BECUSE ITS FWD AS YOU POSTED SO INTERN YOU MIGHT NOT THREE AS HIGH AS YOU WANT OR AT ALL NOT GOOD FOR HOPPING EITHER BUT IF ULIKE TALK TO ASIF OR JEFF AND THELL PUT U ON THE RIGHT PATH TO BUILDING A NICE RIDE WITH NO PROB. WAATS UP JEFF/SIF GONA COME BY MAYBE 2MOROW AFT.     YOU KNOW


----------



## razor

SORRY MEANT TO SAY ITS GOT ''A'' ARMS IN THE REAR LIKE THE FRONT I'M NEW ALSO I DONT THINK THAT CAR HAS A FULL FRAME TO WRAP ONLY FRONT SUB FRAME ALL THE BEST THO


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jan 5 2007, 08:30 PM~6913767
> *I really need the opinions of you guys at S&T in this thread, seeing as how you guys will likely be the ones wrapping and putting the juice to it in time, if I buy it that is.
> *


fwd cars dont' make good lowriders...(forget gas hoppin :biggrin: ) The suspension in the front is harder to work around and it will probally cost more money to get it installed. Don't rush into buying that car, and keep your eyes open for something thats rwd. you'll be gald you did in the end. don't get me wrong it can be done, like on some euros etc. but those cars or not really ment for hydros, and not having a full frame really limits you to the kind of setup you can get installed. There is also little room for upgrading in the future, so personaly i'd stay away..


----------



## lolow

wasup guys :wave:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Yeah, thanks guys, I decided to stay away from that car in the end. I realised after some researching that although it looks similar to a bro, it is actually a FF k body with more in common with the eldorados. I'll keep looking and saving for a decent coupe and keep S&T in mind.


BTW, wtf happened to the ontario classifieds thread?????

That was like the only way to actually find shit locally, now it's gone.


----------



## switches and thangs

CALL ME AND WE CAN FIND U A CAR . 416 419 2366 JEFF I KNOW WERE THERE IS A COUPLE OF COUPES AND COUPEFLEETWOODS


----------



## switches and thangs

DAN IAM GOING TO THE SHOP WHEN IAM DOUN WORK AT 5 C U :biggrin:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jan 6 2007, 04:07 PM~6919712
> *Yeah, thanks guys, I decided to stay away from that car in the end.  I realised after some researching that although it looks similar to a bro, it is actually a FF k body with more in common with the eldorados.  I'll keep looking and saving for a decent coupe and keep S&T in mind.
> BTW, wtf happened to the ontario classifieds thread?????
> 
> That was like the only way to actually find shit locally, now it's gone.
> *


its still in the classifieds , its in a new sub forum now called other items


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by different_@Jan 6 2007, 07:17 PM~6920791
> *its still in the classifieds , its in a new sub forum now called other items
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 6 2007, 10:47 PM~6921856
> *:dunno:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=282906&st=385


----------



## FWDFleetwood

wtf would possess someone to look for other items when they want a car? I don't understand the move, but hey thanks for finding it bro.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jan 7 2007, 02:00 AM~6923673
> *wtf would possess someone to look for other items when they want a car?  I don't understand the move, but hey thanks for finding it bro.
> *


X2


----------



## MAYHEM

damn fell to the second page in tha middle ya slakin whorez!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 8 2007, 10:39 AM~6932052
> *damn fell to the second page in tha middle ya slakin whorez!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: UFOOOOO :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: t t t


----------



## FWDFleetwood

I PM'd a mod about the location of that thread btw guys, so it got moved back to the vehicles section.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jan 8 2007, 07:46 PM~6936791
> *I PM'd a mod about the location of that thread btw guys, so it got moved back to the vehicles section.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:wave:


----------



## 2low

what up guys. best of luck in the new year


----------



## MAYHEM

X2


----------



## switches and thangs

THANKS GAYS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches and thangs

JK THANKS GUYS :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## kdogg213

hey what's up guy's im new to this net thing


i heard bout this shop (S&T) 
just tryin to learn more about lowrider and get some help if i can 
and see how i can go about fixxin my car up

thank's 
appreciate it


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 10 2007, 06:32 PM~6953917
> *hey what's up guy's im new to this net thing
> i heard bout this shop (S&T)
> just tryin to learn more about lowrider and get some help if i can
> and see how i can go about fixxin my car up
> 
> thank's
> appreciate it
> *


i,m new 2,to this ''net'' bin fuckin wit droz 4 about 9-10 years,the guys over at S&T will hook u up real good :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 10 2007, 05:32 PM~6953917
> *hey what's up guy's im new to this net thing
> i heard bout this shop (S&T)
> just tryin to learn more about lowrider and get some help if i can
> and see how i can go about fixxin my car up
> 
> thank's
> appreciate it
> *


He busted his post cherry on this forum YOU HAVE TO HELP HIM NOW ! :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 10 2007, 07:23 PM~6954834
> *He busted his post cherry on this forum YOU HAVE TO HELP HIM NOW ! :biggrin:
> *


what ru talkin about sorry


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 10 2007, 06:03 PM~6954156
> *i,m new 2,to this ''net'' bin fuckin wit droz 4 about 9-10 years,the guys over at S&T will hook u up real good :thumbsup:
> *


thank's bro 
where they at in toronto S&T
r u in tdot


----------



## kdogg213

YEA IM JUST SAVIN UP SOME $$$ 
BUT I JUST WANNA CHECK OUT SOME PEOPLE'S
WORK 
SO IF ANY1 CAN HOOK ME UP WIT SUM LINK 
I'LL appreciate 
GET @ ME


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 10 2007, 07:23 PM~6954834
> *He busted his post cherry on this forum YOU HAVE TO HELP HIM NOW ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 10 2007, 05:40 PM~6954981
> *YEA IM JUST SAVIN UP SOME $$$
> BUT I JUST WANNA CHECK OUT SOME PEOPLE'S
> WORK
> SO IF ANY1 CAN HOOK ME UP WIT SUM LINK
> I'LL  appreciate
> GET @ ME
> *


YOU CAN CHECK THESE GUYS OUT TOO. All do good work!

http://www.truelowriders.com/50PlayazDeep/Store1/

http://www.rydaz4life.com/

http://www.niagararollerz.com/


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 11 2007, 12:19 AM~6957443
> *YOU CAN CHECK THESE GUYS OUT TOO. All do good work!
> 
> http://www.truelowriders.com/50PlayazDeep/Store1/
> 
> http://www.rydaz4life.com/
> 
> http://www.niagararollerz.com/
> *


hey thank's alot 
are they the most know shop in in toronto 


:biggrin: o ya i heard of true playaz c.c


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 10 2007, 06:40 PM~6954981
> *YEA IM JUST SAVIN UP SOME $$$
> BUT I JUST WANNA CHECK OUT SOME PEOPLE'S
> WORK
> SO IF ANY1 CAN HOOK ME UP WIT SUM LINK
> I'LL  appreciate
> GET @ ME
> *


SORRY JUST GUT BACK FROM THE SHOP . WE CAN HELP U OUT GIVE US A CALL JEFF 416 419 2366 ASIF 416 899 2027 GET U HOOKED UP RIGHT THE FIRST TIME  JEFF


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 11 2007, 12:33 AM~6958035
> *SORRY JUST GUT BACK FROM THE SHOP . WE CAN HELP U OUT GIVE US A CALL      JEFF 416 419 2366 ASIF 416 899 2027 GET U HOOKED UP RIGHT THE FIRST TIME             JEFF
> *


O AND WERE IN THE T.O.


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 11 2007, 01:33 AM~6958035
> *SORRY JUST GUT BACK FROM THE SHOP . WE CAN HELP U OUT GIVE US A CALL      JEFF 416 419 2366 ASIF 416 899 2027 GET U HOOKED UP RIGHT THE FIRST TIME             JEFF
> *


is this jeff or asif


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 11 2007, 01:35 AM~6958053
> *O AND WERE IN THE T.O.
> *


where about in T.O u guys at


----------



## allcoupedup

We're near Kipling and the Queensway


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jan 10 2007, 08:23 PM~6954834
> *He busted his post cherry on this forum YOU HAVE TO HELP HIM NOW ! :biggrin:
> *


no problem...wouldent b the first guy to help out this year...deez to cars gota start comin out cleaner if u wana start makin an image 4 ourselves.....has anyone seen any posts of jazz's 63?...........self explanetory....it's in ontario riders later homies.


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 11 2007, 10:32 AM~6959514
> *We're near Kipling and the Queensway
> *


would u guy's mine if i came by 2 check out 
the work you guy's have done or doin


----------



## lolow

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

I put up a video of S&T representin at the scrape on youtube, you can check it out here.


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 10 2007, 11:32 PM~6958030
> *hey thank's alot
> are they the most know shop in in toronto
> :biggrin: o ya  i heard of true playaz c.c
> *


Yes all those shops including S&T are the shops to go to. Make sure you check em out proper and make up you're own ind homie!
Mad respect to all the shops.
PURO


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jan 11 2007, 08:16 PM~6964082
> *Yes all those shops including S&T are the shops to go to. Make sure you check em out proper and make up you're own ind homie!
> Mad respect to all the shops.
> PURO
> *


thankz fam 
im just gonna look around rite now


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 11 2007, 10:08 PM~6965553
> *thankz fam
> im just gonna look around rite now
> *


THATS THE BEST THING TO DO . REMEMBER TO DO YOUR RESEARCH BE 4 U DO ANYTHING AND U ARE WELCOME TO COME BY ANYTIME JUST CALL US . JEFF 416 419 2366 ASIF 416 899 2027 .................... AND IT IS GOOD TO KNOW THE WEIDING BACKGROUND OF THE SHOP THAT U GO 2. THERE ARE ONLY 2 OUT OF THE 5 SHOPS THAT HAVE THERE WELDING TICKETS . AND YES IT DOSES MATTER. SWITCHES & THANGS IS 1 OF THEM    JEFF


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 12 2007, 01:23 AM~6966426
> *THATS THE BEST THING TO DO . REMEMBER TO DO YOUR RESEARCH BE 4 U DO ANYTHING AND U ARE WELCOME TO COME BY ANYTIME JUST CALL US  . JEFF 416 419 2366 ASIF 416 899 2027 .................... AND IT IS GOOD TO KNOW THE WEIDING BACKGROUND OF THE SHOP THAT U GO 2. THERE ARE ONLY 2 OUT OF THE 5 SHOPS THAT HAVE THERE WELDING TICKETS . AND YES IT DOSES MATTER. SWITCHES & THANGS IS 1 OF THEM       JEFF
> *



well whats the other shop with thier tickets ????


----------



## switches and thangs

U KNOW :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 12 2007, 01:27 AM~6966466
> *U KNOW  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



o ya MINE....LOL


----------



## switches and thangs

AND THERE IS ONE MORE AND I MEANT IN THE GTA RIDERZ 4 LIFE IS THE SECOND ONE IN THE GTA :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

I got a ticket for speeding once


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 12 2007, 12:23 AM~6966426
> *THATS THE BEST THING TO DO . REMEMBER TO DO YOUR RESEARCH BE 4 U DO ANYTHING AND U ARE WELCOME TO COME BY ANYTIME JUST CALL US  . JEFF 416 419 2366 ASIF 416 899 2027 .................... AND IT IS GOOD TO KNOW THE WEIDING BACKGROUND OF THE SHOP THAT U GO 2. THERE ARE ONLY 2 OUT OF THE 5 SHOPS THAT HAVE THERE WELDING TICKETS . AND YES IT DOSES MATTER. SWITCHES & THANGS IS 1 OF THEM       JEFF
> *


yea im just gonna do lots more research
and gonna have call jeff at s&t 
it give me lost more time 2 save up 

thank guy's 
appreciate it


----------



## FWDFleetwood

So jeff, did you guys manage to get any higher with that linc you had at the scrape? It looked like it should have gone higher.


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 11 2007, 11:33 PM~6966547
> *I got a ticket for speeding once
> *


Me 2 :biggrin: 

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 12 2007, 01:33 AM~6966547
> *I got a ticket for speeding once
> *


fuck dat i got one from MTO :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## allbusiness

for real I got pulled for being to low :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor+Jan 12 2007, 10:51 AM~6968732-->
> 
> 
> 
> fuck dat i got one from  MTO  :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-allbusiness_@Jan 12 2007, 10:57 AM~6968771
> *for real I got pulled for being to low :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 WTF WE AINT BC WITH A HEIGHT reqirment ...THATS JUS BULLSHIT ,U GOTTA FIGHT THAT SHIT FOR LOWRIDERS EVERYWHERE :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 12 2007, 02:44 PM~6969914
> *:0
> 
> :0  :0  :0 WTF WE AINT BC WITH A HEIGHT reqirment  ...THATS JUS BULLSHIT ,U GOTTA FIGHT THAT SHIT FOR LOWRIDERS EVERYWHERE :biggrin:
> *


i got a ticket from MTO 4 being over the weight limit(GVRW)in my work truck not the cars.........only got stopped once in the caddy wen i firs built it.....rear coils wer to stiff 4 the setup i had changed it over da next summer.....allbuisnes remembers ...it's his car now


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 12 2007, 10:45 PM~6970865
> *i got a ticket from MTO 4 being over the weight limit(GVRW)*


Well maybe if you lay off the Big Mac's....


----------



## razor

i am a big mack bitch! :biggrin: ........whats up big deep u postin somore pics?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## BigDeep

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 11 2007, 02:53 PM~6961839
> *has anyone seen  any posts of jazz's 63?...*


Before: Jazz's 63 back on my wedding day, my "limo" to the Temple  b4 the hydroz

Before: jazz's car at scrape a few years back. 

After: then Jazz met a guy named Danny :0 :biggrin: :dunno: 
 
LOL jus joking!!


Whats up Razor!, now that u have figured this computer thing out, teach jazz so i don't have to be his car post whore :biggrin: :biggrin: 

i will find some dirty clothes and come hold a flashlight or something to help out with whats left to do on Jazz's car!!


----------



## BigDeep

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 12 2007, 03:22 PM~6971178
> *whats up big deep u postin somore pics?
> *


ya got nothing new...will drop by to take some updated pix. 

Here's something for Hai, that i took on my cell phone.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xP4V8vezePo


----------



## 2low




----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2007, 06:16 PM~6971602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......that hat fuckin kills me... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2007, 03:16 PM~6971602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ROFLMFAOOO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## razor

hey pete,you gota grill 4 a 63 in good cndtn,also kick panles needed,will 64 0nes fit?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2007, 05:16 PM~6971602
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: elmer camile :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

he's gonna kill me :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 12 2007, 06:11 PM~6972035
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ......that hat fuckin kills me... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by BigDeep_@Jan 12 2007, 02:58 PM~6971474
> *Before: Jazz's 63 back on my wedding day, my "limo" to the Temple    b4 the hydroz
> 
> Before: jazz's car at scrape a few years back.
> 
> After: then Jazz met a guy named Danny  :0  :biggrin: :dunno:
> 
> LOL jus joking!!
> Whats up Razor!, now that u have figured this computer thing out, teach jazz so i don't have to be his car post whore :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> i will find some dirty clothes and come hold a flashlight or something to help out with whats left to do on Jazz's car!!
> *


Thats a nice LOWROD :biggrin: if i had it id put hydros in it.. howmany lowrods u raced yet Jazz??? :cheesy: 



LOL Just joking man... thats a nice low


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Jan 12 2007, 09:11 PM~6973059
> *Thats a nice LOWROD :biggrin: if i had it id put hydros in it.. howmany lowrods u raced yet Jazz???  :cheesy:
> LOL Just joking man... thats a nice low
> *


is this sonu?........waaats up its dan jazz has had da juice in dat ting 4 like 6-7 years....i see u got some riiiiiiiiims  :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 12 2007, 06:24 PM~6973165
> *is this sonu?........waaats up its dan  jazz has had da juice in dat ting 4 like 6-7 years....i see u got some riiiiiiiiims   :biggrin:
> *


LoLL yeah Dan its me Sonu.. yeah i got those 24s for a long time but i just put em on now! on the Colorado!.. now i miss having a Lift kit in there coz it fits fine and everything but it scrubs... but yeah i know Jazz had juice in there i was just kidding with him still


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by cutcutty_@Jan 12 2007, 11:08 PM~6974018
> *LoLL yeah Dan its me Sonu.. yeah i got those 24s for a long time but i just put em on now! on the Colorado!.. now i miss having a Lift kit in there coz it fits fine and everything but it scrubs... but yeah i know Jazz had juice in there i was just kidding with him still
> *


 : ........


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 12 2007, 07:13 PM~6972536
> *he's gonna kill me :biggrin:
> *


hahahha are u kidding me u know how many p-shops i had done of me ....hahahah :biggrin: this is nothing jus look at my avaitar for 1 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

:wave:


----------



## kdogg213

HEY WATTS UP 
JUST WANNA KNOW IF ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OF AN 
B 4 AND AFTER CAR
REINFORCE FRAME AND A WRAP FRAME
THANK'S


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 14 2007, 03:21 PM~6984381
> *HEY WATTS UP
> JUST WANNA KNOW IF ANYONE GOT ANY PICS OF AN
> B 4 AND AFTER CAR
> REINFORCE FRAME AND A WRAP FRAME
> THANK'S
> *


come by the shop and see it in person..picture just don't give it justice. Any time this week after 6 (but call first)


----------



## lolow

T T T


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 14 2007, 03:17 PM~6984702
> *come by the shop and see it in person..picture just don't give it justice. Any time this week after 6 (but call first)
> *



ight thank's fam 
who should i call 

can i get ur name fam or what u go by


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 14 2007, 09:19 PM~6987132
> *ight thank's fam
> who should i call
> 
> can i get ur name fam or what u go by
> *


Give Asif(416)899-2027 or Jeff(416)419-2366 a call they are usually there around evening times!!


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Jan 14 2007, 10:01 PM~6987568
> *Give Asif(416)899-2027 or Jeff(416)419-2366 a call they are usually there around evening times!!
> *




well do 
thankz


----------



## razor

doin BIG THANGS dis year.......you never know hoos gonna blow up next........shiaaat i gota get me another ride,11 years strait wit a ride last year,nothig jus atv'n dis year hopfully both....wutup swithes an tangs lol...found dat funny....i'l see u guys during da week sif/jeff


----------



## switches and thangs

JUST SEANT TOPLESS65'S FRAME 2 THE SANDBLASTER SO IF IT IS DONE YOU CAN C THE DIFFERANCE ............ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 15 2007, 12:49 AM~6989349
> *JUST SEANT TOPLESS65'S FRAME 2 THE SANDBLASTER SO IF IT IS DONE YOU CAN C THE DIFFERANCE ............  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


WHENS THAT GOINA BE DONE :0


----------



## razor

yo kdogg213,got your pm,well what your looking for is somethig (rwd) and full frame,not roted little surface rust is ok,but the cleaner the the better,then 4 a basic street car usualy u have 2 pumps 6or8 batts 4 dumps and atleast mild renforcements on the stress points,but like i said b4 pass by swithes n tings and u can see the work,parts,$,and time that it takes to do da dam thing homie,let me know wen u wana go down,i'l come by also


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 15 2007, 03:24 PM~6992788
> *yo kdogg213,got your pm,well what your looking for is somethig (rwd) and full frame,not roted little surface rust is ok,but the cleaner the the better,then 4 a basic street car usualy u have 2 pumps 6or8 batts 4 dumps and atleast mild renforcements on the stress points,but like i said b4 pass by swithes n tings and u can see the work,parts,$,and time that it takes to do da dam thing homie,let me know wen u wana go down,i'l come by also
> *


hey danu forget what province we live in :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 15 2007, 05:27 PM~6993415
> *hey danu forget what province we live in :biggrin:
> *


ya i fuigure he knows hes gona have a hard time finding one not rotten,but there out there


----------



## razor




----------



## MAYHEM

SUP HOMIES


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 16 2007, 12:23 AM~6997531
> *SUP HOMIES
> *


Nothing much..just took my frame to the sandblaster on sunday. Now we're just waiting for a dry clear day to bring it back. How's the weather there? We had a crazy snowstorm this morning here.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 16 2007, 12:34 AM~6998220
> *Nothing much..just took my frame to the sandblaster on sunday. Now we're just waiting for a dry clear day to bring it back. How's the weather there? We had a crazy snowstorm this morning here.
> *


that wasn't no crazy snowstorm, that was just a wee bit of rain and snow.


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 15 2007, 03:24 PM~6992788
> *yo kdogg213,got your pm,well what your looking for is somethig (rwd) and full frame,not roted little surface rust is ok,but the cleaner the the better,then 4 a basic street car usualy u have 2 pumps 6or8 batts 4 dumps and atleast mild renforcements on the stress points,but like i said b4 pass by swithes n tings and u can see the work,parts,$,and time that it takes to do da dam thing homie,let me know wen u wana go down,i'l come by also
> *


   
razor 
thank's fam respect 4 showin tha lov

yea i just need to see what im look foward to u know 

damn dogg ur far i was thinkin of goin by ther (s&t) this weekend 
so if u can make it down that will b kool if not we can save it for another day 
tru the weather is bad now 

get @ me cuzz


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 16 2007, 12:34 AM~6998220
> *Nothing much..just took my frame to the sandblaster on sunday. Now we're just waiting for a dry clear day to bring it back. How's the weather there? We had a crazy snowstorm this morning here.
> *


kool bro,ya we hada crazy storm here 2


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Jan 16 2007, 02:08 AM~6998463
> *that wasn't no crazy snowstorm, that was just a wee bit of rain and snow.
> *


well it was enough to make my 15 minute drive to work take almost an hour. :angry: the 401 was a parking lot, people need to learn how to drive in the snow!!


----------



## razor

kamil,u goin down tonight?


----------



## kdogg213

RAZOR I CANT FINE THE PAGE WIT THE ADD FOR S&T 
GET @ ME FAM


----------



## FWDFleetwood

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 16 2007, 04:50 PM~7003162
> *well it was enough to make my 15 minute drive to work take almost an hour. :angry:  the 401 was a parking lot, people need to learn how to drive in the snow!!
> *


Snow is easy, but that was what people call an ice storm, tires can grip to snow, but when the road is a sheet of ice, that's a different story. Not to mention the morons that continue to pile onto a highway hours after reports that it will be closed till the next day because of a burning tanker.


Oh shit I forgot to mention, Hey guys I remember you saying that the shop might be too busy even to put the towncar back together for next season. If you need a shop hand let me know. I'm trying to learn fabrication and hydraulics anyway, so the hands on experience would be great.


----------



## razor

kdogg,84dippin posted t  he number,1 page back,my cell phones in my truck....to lazy


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 16 2007, 07:10 PM~7004726
> *      :biggrin:
> *


did u get my pm?


----------



## kdogg213

YE FAM I GOT IT RESPECT


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 16 2007, 06:14 PM~7004752
> *did u get my pm?
> *


YE GOT IT 
U GOT MSN 
[email protected]


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Jan 16 2007, 06:42 PM~7004440
> *Snow is easy, but that was what people call an ice storm, tires can grip to snow, but when the road is a sheet of ice, that's a different story.  Not to mention the morons that continue to pile onto a highway hours after reports that it will be closed till the next day because of a burning tanker.
> Oh shit I forgot to mention, Hey guys I remember you saying that the shop might be too busy even to put the towncar back together for next season.  If you need a shop hand let me know.  I'm trying to learn fabrication and hydraulics anyway, so the hands on experience would be great.
> *



Then again driving a lowrider on 13s and with 14 batts and a wraped frame is like driving on ice anyways  FISH-TAILINNNNG ALL THE WAY !!!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 15 2007, 05:07 PM~6993830
> *ya i fuigure he knows hes gona have a hard time finding one not rotten,but there out there
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor+Jan 16 2007, 05:52 PM~7003850-->
> 
> 
> 
> kamil,u goin down tonight?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally someone spells my name right :biggrin: THANK YOU!!!!
> 
> I was planning to but then i found out i have more shit thats due tomorrow and not firday like i though. So thats a big negative for me tonight
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 15 2007, 02:20 PM~6991897
> *WHENS THAT GOINA BE DONE :0
> *


We're aiming for about 4 months, and then all the chrome goes on!!


----------



## razor

> Finally someone spells my name right :biggrin: THANK YOU!!!!
> spell it like you say it


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## juiceman

camel :dunno:


----------



## MAYHEM

ttt


----------



## allcoupedup

Sup guys


----------



## billy nugz

SUP


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by juiceman+Jan 17 2007, 12:38 AM~7008566-->
> 
> 
> 
> camel  :dunno:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so ur sayin he retains water..lol :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 17 2007, 09:05 AM~7009823
> *Sup guys
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sup asifff
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Jan 17 2007, 01:25 PM~7011756
> *SUP
> *


nugggs sssss whats goin on bro


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 17 2007, 02:29 PM~7012387
> *so ur sayin he retains water..lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> sup asifff
> nugggs sssss whats goin on bro
> *


Just holding work down.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by juiceman_@Jan 17 2007, 01:38 AM~7008566
> *camel  :dunno:
> *


Jizz :dunno:


----------



## kdogg213

SUP


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 17 2007, 10:04 PM~7017494
> *SUP
> 
> *


what gwan, you need an avatar :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 17 2007, 11:34 PM~7017722
> *what gwan, you need an avatar :biggrin:
> *


ya man gwan tru


----------



## allcoupedup

So Nate, where you at nowadays man?


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 18 2007, 02:41 PM~7021388
> *So Nate, where you at nowadays man?
> *


he's probb.... standing around or leaning on something .......you know nate lol :roflmao:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 18 2007, 12:41 PM~7021388
> *So Nate, where you at nowadays man?
> *


looking for work. to get money to build a car.
i was gonna go west but we havent heard back fromt hem after they told us the ice roads werent safe yet


----------



## kdogg213

ye fam same here lookin 4 work 2 get a ride up


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 18 2007, 03:15 PM~7022855
> * ye fam same here lookin 4 work 2 get a ride up
> *


IT TAKES TIME AND ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ TO BEALD A LOLO .


----------



## SpaHKz

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 18 2007, 05:22 PM~7023458
> *IT TAKES TIME AND ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ TO BEALD A LOLO .
> *



how much? hahaha


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## switches and thangs

THIS SHOP SUCKES NEED MORE PICS OF THERE SHIT FUCKING WORK

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## MAYHEM

THIS IS SUM THIGHT WORK HERE


----------



## FWDFleetwood

That is definitely tight.


----------



## kdogg213

NICE


----------



## SpaHKz

boss said something about it takes a lot of money to build a low rider.. just wondering from everyones prespective, how much do u think a FULL customized lowrider would cost, with everything top of the line?


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Jan 19 2007, 12:15 AM~7026480
> *boss said something about it takes a lot of money to build a low rider.. just wondering from everyones prespective, how much do u think a FULL customized lowrider would cost, with everything top of the line?
> *


35 to 40 thou jus going by what i've spent on other 2 cars 64-23 thou with buying it ,93 fleet 15-16thou with buying it,but the car is what usualy cost's more caus the cleaner the car usualy the more u pay,but thats not allways the case,sometimes u find the deals  .....just remember,.....money talks and bulshit walks.


----------



## triple X level

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Jan 18 2007, 08:15 PM~7026480
> *boss said something about it takes a lot of money to build a low rider.. just wondering from everyones prespective, how much do u think a FULL customized lowrider would cost, with everything top of the line?
> *



certified gangster was over 200k so was dontre 

it depends on what you want to do with your car,

a custom paint job by levi is up around 20k by it self


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Jan 19 2007, 01:15 AM~7027028
> *certified gangster was over 200k  so was dontre
> 
> it depends on what you want to do with your car,
> 
> a custom paint job by levi is up around 20k by it self
> *


that's some big dollars .......i agree with what u said also


----------



## kdogg213

razor u got pics of ur ride fam


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 19 2007, 01:32 AM~7027158
> *razor u got pics of ur ride fam
> *


gota dig them up,then scan themtoo.


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 19 2007, 12:34 AM~7027175
> *gota dig them up,then scan themtoo.
> *


ok fuckit thats kool
i guess i will see it in the summer lol


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Jan 19 2007, 01:37 AM~7027204
> *ok fuckit thats kool
> i guess i will see it in the summer lol
> *


not really,sold both,but if you've seen (allbuisnes)avitar thats my 93 fleet i sold to him last summer,cool guy keepin it clean.


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 19 2007, 12:40 AM~7027234
> *not really,sold both,but if you've seen (allbuisnes)avitar thats my 93 fleet i sold to him last summer,cool guy keepin it clean.
> *


o u sold them damn then i will like 2 see pics (lol) 
so what ru workin on now fam


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs+Jan 18 2007, 05:22 PM~7023458-->
> 
> 
> 
> IT TAKES TIME AND ALOT OF $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ TO BEALD A LOLO .
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell ya bro
> <!--QuoteBegin-SpaHKz_@Jan 18 2007, 11:15 PM~7026480
> *boss said something about it takes a lot of money to build a low rider.. just wondering from everyones prespective, how much do u think a FULL customized lowrider would cost, with everything top of the line?
> *


fck it all depends on ur budget an how deep ur pockets are wilin to drop ,but id say avrage 50,000 if u want bad ass custom everything ride.but then it also depends if u do the work urself to save cash or u balllin ,shit in our cali mother chapter ,we got trikes worth more then most of the rides done up down here,took first in vegas ,sic an twisted 2 is runnin about $70,000 easy,this lifestlye will usally break u but its all worth it when ur riding


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

whats crackin danny boy :biggrin: ,i see u creepin down there :biggrin:


----------



## razor

jus layin low 4 awhile,picked up an atv jus to fuckaround wit. fuck i need sleep  :scrutinize:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

jeffffff dammm its been a while how u doin bro


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 19 2007, 12:48 AM~7027336
> *jus layin low 4 awhile,picked up an atv jus to fuckaround wit. fuck i need sleep   :scrutinize:
> *


whahahahahhaha u addicted to hear now huh :biggrin: post whoring wit the rest of us :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

ALOT OF MONEY AND TIME  NICE


----------



## razor

jeff :wave: joe :wave: time to go count some sheep bitches.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 19 2007, 12:51 AM~7027377
> *jeff :wave: joe  :wave: time to go count some sheep bitches.
> *


ya danny iam headin for tittie land myself :biggrin: 1,2,4 awhh twins :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 18 2007, 07:33 PM~7025058
> *THIS IS SUM THIGHT WORK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Borat voice> I LIKE! sexy tieme


----------



## 2low




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 18 2007, 06:33 PM~7025058
> *THIS IS SUM THIGHT WORK HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



who did these arms? they look good.


----------



## lolow

yes they do :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 20 2007, 08:59 AM~7038609
> *yes they do  :biggrin:
> *


aiite i know that. im just wonderin who did them?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 20 2007, 11:07 AM~7038646
> *aiite i know that. im just wonderin who did them?
> *


i think tuna sandwich on here


----------



## OldDirty

I remember someone offering auto transportation in Ont. who was it again ?


----------



## kdogg213

WATTS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## SpaHKz

does anyone know any good interior places? mainly ppl who do seats, or dashes?


----------



## coco73chev

theres a guy here in niagara falls who does nice work 
scott at streamline automotive he did my vynil top 
He does nice interiors he did Joes 84caddy a few years back and it turned out very nice !! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 20 2007, 06:38 PM~7040542
> *I remember someone offering auto transportation in Ont. who was it again ?
> *


lowlife59 might...so you could PM him and ask.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by OldDirty_@Jan 20 2007, 06:38 PM~7040542
> *I remember someone offering auto transportation in Ont. who was it again ?
> *



it was us at EGGZ CUSTOM FAB..


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 19 2007, 03:09 PM~7031281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



... im sorry, I thought the idea was to get the FRONT of the car that high. Man, I knew I was doin somthin wrong...


----------



## SpaHKz

does ANYONE know anyone in Ontario who does custom interiors at a professinal level? pm me


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 21 2007, 12:46 PM~7044509
> *...  im sorry,  I thought the idea was to get the FRONT of the car that high.  Man,  I knew I was doin somthin wrong...
> *


Its ok, i know your new to all this stuff, so we'll let it slide this time!! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Jan 20 2007, 07:42 PM~7040975
> *does anyone know any good interior places? mainly ppl who do seats, or dashes?
> *


call Shamiah at (519) 722-7824 and tell him S&T sent you.


----------



## SpaHKz

thanks man,


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jan 20 2007, 09:59 AM~7038609
> *yes they do  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

dannnnnny boy whats crackin


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 21 2007, 10:28 PM~7048943
> *dannnnnny boy whats crackin
> *


----------



## razor

jeff :wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave:


----------



## kdogg213

HEY WATTS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## MAYHEM

SUP


----------



## FWDFleetwood

:wave:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 21 2007, 03:08 PM~7045616
> *call Shamiah at (519) 722-7824 and tell him S&T sent you.
> *


he does really good work


----------



## SpaHKz

how much does his stuff normally run? any ideas or pics?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Jan 22 2007, 11:53 PM~7058828
> *how much does his stuff normally run? any ideas or pics?
> *


That is something that you have to talk to him about, just because there are too many things that affect price. like 2-tone, leather, full/half wrap, door panels, bucket seats, bench seats, roofliner, rag tops., dashs, etc..


----------



## razor

kamil what day u goin down to da shizop?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 23 2007, 02:17 AM~7060246
> *kamil what day u goin down to da shizop?
> *


i was there for a bit day putting winter tires on the 58, cause the 520s were handling like shit the last couple of days


----------



## razor

ha ha u so crazy....but fo real.winter tire's...........ok when u going?


----------



## razor

fuck kamil you keep goin oof line like a light switch! :nono: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 23 2007, 01:25 AM~7060333
> *fuck kamil you keep goin oof line like a light switch! :nono:  :around:  :around:  :around:
> *


i said oof :rofl:


----------



## FWDFleetwood

and double posted lol


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor+Jan 23 2007, 01:26 AM~7060354-->
> 
> 
> 
> i said oof :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-FWDFleetwood_@Jan 23 2007, 01:42 AM~7060452
> *and double posted lol
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u newbie whore..loljk


----------



## BG PMPN

he's always been a whore, just now he's a newbie! lol

BIG PIMP DAN THE MICHELIN MAN
WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT!
YOU BEST COME UP OUT HERE DAN AND SHOW THESE HICKS WHAT A CRIP WALK IS ALL ABOUT!


----------



## allcoupedup

Damn, Danny. At this rate your gonna pass Mayhems post count.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 23 2007, 09:58 AM~7061589
> *Damn, Danny.  At this rate your gonna pass Mayhems post count.
> *


hahaha good luck on that hahahahaha


----------



## razor

i was jus thinking shuldent all u FOKERS BE WORKING!.......and if you'r thinking the same about me.......i'm self employd bitches!..... :biggrin: .......i'm da motherfuckin boss hog.


----------



## abel




----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 23 2007, 05:37 PM~7061862
> *i was jus thinking shuldent all u FOKERS BE WORKING!.......and if you'r thinking the same about me.......i'm self employd bitches!..... :biggrin: .......i'm da motherfuckin boss hog.
> *


...you're a HOG allright...boss.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Jan 23 2007, 12:14 PM~7062405
> *...you're a HOG allright...boss....  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

TTT


----------



## kdogg213

WATTS POPPIN FELLAZ


----------



## MAYHEM

NUTTIN


----------



## MAYHEM

ZENITHS ANYBODY HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## billy nugz

BUMP IT UP


----------



## allbusiness

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

BUMP














































oh the memories. from the hate to the GREAT
back when...


> _Originally posted by KustomImage+Aug 3 2005, 10:04 PM~3538326-->
> 
> 
> 
> ....i dont shit talk...i just speak on what i see...even without a car ready i can have an opinion....so...what are u guys gonna hop?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> too
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Zakir_@Aug 3 2005, 10:39 PM~3538568
> *blah blah blah!!!
> SWITCHES n THANGS!!!!
> *gunshots-in-the-air*
> 
> blap blap blap
> 
> woooooooooo-hooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!
> asif, you gonna be at scrape?
> 
> i don't have a ride to register, but i wanna check it out... what'm i supposed to do for admission??
> *



EVERYONES DOWN WITH THE S&T :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

Nice post Nate.

I'm might need you to polish some backing plates this weekend, you down?


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 25 2007, 02:08 PM~7082884
> *Nice post Nate.
> 
> I'm might need you to polish some backing plates this weekend, you down?
> *


you know it. just gimme a call.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 25 2007, 03:21 PM~7083026
> *you know it. just gimme a call.
> *


you bring da ''POLISHER''..........I'L BRING THE COMPUOND..... :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

:cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what's up Jeff and Sif...Looks like you guys have a lot of work...Looking good fellas...


----------



## kdogg213

watts up guy's


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 25 2007, 02:58 PM~7083384
> *you bring da ''POLISHER''..........I'L BRING THE COMPUOND..... :biggrin:
> *


shes 10 bucks an hour. so bring 2 bucks :0


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2007, 03:33 AM~7090761
> *shes 10 bucks an hour. so bring 2 bucks :0
> *


is that hand ....POLLISH.......OR SPIT SHINE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 25 2007, 06:36 PM~7085526
> *what's up Jeff and Sif...Looks like you guys have a lot of work...Looking good fellas...
> *


WHATS UP DAVE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 26 2007, 12:28 PM~7092770
> *WHATS UP DAVE
> *


HIS CHOLESTEROL???


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 26 2007, 12:22 PM~7093309
> *HIS CHOLESTEROL???
> *


stfu ya pea brain ass mook...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 24 2007, 11:59 AM~7071630
> *ZENITHS ANYBODY HAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jan 26 2007, 10:15 AM~7092156
> *is that hand ....POLLISH.......OR SPIT SHINE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


after were done at the shop we should go to speed-o-rama. one. its a car show. and a rock-a-billy show for me. the white kid :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 26 2007, 03:08 PM~7094515
> *after were done at the shop we should go to speed-o-rama. one. its a car show. and a rock-a-billy show for me. the white kid :biggrin:
> *


i'm not wasting my money on that show,plus parking$,and it's freeeezing,and were trying to get jazz's car done too,good weekend to do some work on da 63................even if it's not mine,at least someone will come out hard from the (gta)...or brampton :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rollinniagara

i have some scrap metal for u to pick up danny


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by rollinniagara_@Jan 26 2007, 05:16 PM~7095636
> *i have some scrap metal for u to pick up danny
> *


what is it exactly?.......it's gota be worth it if i gota drive far.but thank's for lookin out. .....i dont pick up cars either.is this jimmy?


----------



## kdogg213

HEY WATTZ UP GUY'S


----------



## topless65

The intake and block are getting painted the same colour (body colour) Just letting you know, cause i don't want to hear people saying i cheaped out and didn't get the nicer finish..

Can't include a pic of the block, cause my mom won't let me put it on the kitchen countertop. :uh:


----------



## topless65

allcoupedup's


----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor+Jan 26 2007, 11:15 AM~7092156-->
> 
> 
> 
> is that hand ....POLLISH.......OR SPIT SHINE :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 26 2007, 05:05 PM~7095543
> *i'm not wasting my money on that show,plus parking$,and it's freeeezing,and were trying to get jazz's car done too,good weekend to do some work on da 63................even if it's not mine,at least someone will come out hard from the (gta)...or brampton  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 27 2007, 01:04 PM~7101475
> *The intake and block are getting painted the same colour (body colour) Just letting you know, cause i don't want to hear people saying i cheaped out and didn't get the nicer finish..
> 
> Can't include a pic of the block, cause my mom won't let me put it on the kitchen countertop. :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topless65_@Jan 27 2007, 01:32 PM~7101621
> *allcoupedup's
> 
> *


----------



## impala_631

nice work!!!


----------



## kdogg213

YEA THAT'S NICE HOMIE


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 27 2007, 12:04 PM~7101475
> *The intake and block are getting painted the same colour (body colour) Just letting you know, cause i don't want to hear people saying i cheaped out and didn't get the nicer finish..
> 
> Can't include a pic of the block, cause my mom won't let me put it on the kitchen countertop. :uh:
> *


looking great Kamil...Keep up the good work bro...


----------



## billy nugz

TTT !


----------



## MAYHEM

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

ttmft for the ass clowns


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

First Annual Montreal LuxuriouS BBQ will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 by the St-Lawrence river in Verdun.

You guys are welcome to attend...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2007, 10:57 AM~7127146
> *First Annual Montreal LuxuriouS BBQ will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 by the St-Lawrence river in Verdun.
> 
> You guys are welcome to attend...
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jan 30 2007, 10:57 AM~7127146
> *First Annual Montreal LuxuriouS BBQ will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 by the St-Lawrence river in Verdun.
> 
> You guys are welcome to attend...
> *


FCKER U KNOW ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 30 2007, 01:28 PM~7128350
> *FCKER U KNOW ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


KOOL FINALY MEET YOURE MONKEY ASS


----------



## topless65

I'll speak for everyone at Switches & Thangs, we'll be there!!(you all know who you are)
Steve this includes you, so you better be there with bells on!! THIS IS YOUR PERSONAL INVITE , BECUASE I KNOW YOU'RE SPECIAL (and might i add rich)

P.S. LuxuriouSMontreaL could you also PM 'different' and ask him to come, cause he sometimes feels left out :tears:


----------



## allbusiness

what about me I feel left out :tears:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## topless65

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: topless65, different

oh here comes the reply


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 30 2007, 05:46 PM~7130177
> *I'll speak for everyone at Switches & Thangs, we'll be there!!(you all know who you are)
> Steve this includes you, so you better be there with bells on!! THIS IS YOUR PERSONAL INVITE , BECUASE I KNOW YOU'RE SPECIAL (and might i add rich)
> 
> P.S. LuxuriouSMontreaL could you also PM 'different' and ask him to come, cause he sometimes feels left out :tears:
> *


hahhaha, sorry for wanting to intrude on your little man date. My bad. By the way , I dont know if it was the lighting, or the camera you chose to use, but the finish on your intake looks a bit dull in that pic.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by different_@Jan 30 2007, 07:00 PM~7130889
> *hahhaha, sorry for wanting to intrude on your little man date. My bad.  By the way , I dont know if it was the lighting, or the camera you chose to use, but the finish on your intake looks a bit dull in that pic.
> *


  That was just uncalled for...its on now whiteboy!!


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jan 30 2007, 06:13 PM~7131002
> * That was just uncalled for...its on now whiteboy!!
> *


girls :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Jan 30 2007, 01:51 PM~7128547-->
> 
> 
> 
> KOOL FINALY MEET YOURE MONKEY ASS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: YA I FINALLY GET TO MEEET THE BENT NOSED FEET SNIFFER..LOLJK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 06:00 PM~7130889
> *hahhaha, sorry for wanting to intrude on your little man date. My bad.  By the way , I dont know if it was the lighting, or the camera you chose to use, but the finish on your intake looks a bit dull in that pic.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: OH SHITTTT
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 06:13 PM~7131002
> * That was just uncalled for...its on now whiteboy!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-razor_@Jan 30 2007, 06:41 PM~7131274
> *girls :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U 2 ARE WORSE THEN MY SISTERS...LOL


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 30 2007, 05:14 PM~7130463
> *what about me I feel left out :tears:
> *


COME ON DOWN THEN :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Everybody is welcome to our picnic...Free food and a fun day for sure in Montreal... :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

I will be there after my honeymoon


----------



## switches and thangs

ROB U ROLL WITH US ANYWAYS :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 30 2007, 09:41 AM~7127036
> *ttmft for the ass clowns
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U HOCKEY I NEED A PRICE ON SOME RIMS SO PM ME YOUR # :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 30 2007, 10:59 PM~7133829
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U HOCKEY I NEED A PRICE ON SOME RIMS SO PM      ME YOUR # :thumbsup:
> *


WTF WHERE DID U LEARN TO SPELL...HHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:JK


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Jan 30 2007, 09:52 PM~7133754
> *I will be there after my honeymoon
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

I'll be there before mine. :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jan 31 2007, 02:00 PM~7139098
> *I'll be there before mine.  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 30 2007, 09:05 PM~7132602
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: YA I FINALLY GET TO MEEET THE BENT NOSED FEET SNIFFER..LOLJK
> :biggrin:  :biggrin: OH SHITTTT
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: U 2 ARE WORSE THEN MY SISTERS...LOL
> *


AND I FINALLY MEET ANOTHER OUTTA SHAPE FAT FUCK PASTA EATING MOOK ,LIKE THERE AINT ENUFF FOOLS LIKE U ALREADY!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 02:57 PM~7139714
> *AND I FINALLY MEET ANOTHER OUTTA SHAPE FAT FUCK PASTA EATING MOOK ,LIKE THERE AINT ENUFF FOOLS LIKE U ALREADY!!
> *


buh-zing


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jan 31 2007, 12:20 PM~7138236
> *WTF WHERE DID U LEARN TO SPELL...HHAHAHAHAHA :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:JK
> *


THE SAME PLACE U LEARNED HOW 2 WORK ON CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 31 2007, 09:59 PM~7142591
> *THE SAME PLACE U LEARNED HOW 2 WORK ON CARS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


Not exactly sure where that place is, but I'm pretty sure that place isn't school :scrutinize:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 31 2007, 08:59 PM~7142591
> *THE SAME PLACE U LEARNED HOW 2 WORK ON CARS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


HAHA OWNED


----------



## MAYHEM

LOOK AT WHAT I JUST GOT 4 MY FLEET


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 12:40 PM~7147534
> *LOOK AT WHAT I JUST GOT 4 MY FLEET
> 
> *


that is sick :worship:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 1 2007, 01:33 PM~7147926
> *that is sick :worship:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 01:51 PM~7148038
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how come there are 4 hold downs?,and 2 are difrent.jus wondering.....tell dave dan from t.o. say's whats up.


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 01:51 PM~7148038
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice steering wheel and tie downs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor+Feb 1 2007, 01:55 PM~7148072-->
> 
> 
> 
> how come there are 4 hold downs?,and 2 are difrent.jus wondering.....tell dave dan from t.o. say's whats up.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> cuz i couldnt decide wich was nicer so i bought bothand dave says he wants one pair so i will hook him up :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-84Dippin_@Feb 1 2007, 02:25 PM~7148299
> *nice steering wheel and tie downs :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  :biggrin: thanx


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jan 31 2007, 02:57 PM~7139714
> *AND I FINALLY MEET ANOTHER OUTTA SHAPE FAT FUCK PASTA EATING MOOK ,LIKE THERE AINT ENUFF FOOLS LIKE U ALREADY!!
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 31 2007, 07:59 PM~7142591
> *THE SAME PLACE U LEARNED HOW 2 WORK ON CARS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :nono:  :buttkick:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 1 2007, 12:55 PM~7148072
> *how come there are 4 hold downs?,and 2 are difrent.jus wondering.....tell dave dan from t.o. say's whats up.
> *


what's going on Dan...I see you guys are doing great work on Jazz's 63...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 1 2007, 02:51 PM~7148038
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



GAY AND GAY....... that shit matches the visors that where rewrapped in pleather without cutting holes for the visor mirros,,, nothing like wrappin over the mirrors... it matches the mini trucker TWEED interior....


----------



## kdogg213

THAT'S A SICK WHEEL


----------



## allcoupedup

305 for sale.

Chrome valve covers
Chrome timing chain cover
Chrome oil pan
Chrome Edelbrock Intake
Painted high heat Chevy orange and cleared

Have all stock accesories.

$600 or best offer.


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 2 2007, 03:39 AM~7151439
> *GAY AND GAY....... that shit matches the visors that where rewrapped in pleather without cutting holes for the visor mirros,,, nothing like wrappin over the mirrors... it matches the mini trucker TWEED interior....
> *



:0 :0 

I think it's pretty cool - the wheel. custom made or is there somewhere that sells them?

If I could get steering wheel controls relocated I'd do that for my truck...

...who am I kidding, I'd never do that for my truck.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 1 2007, 07:39 PM~7151439
> *GAY AND GAY....... that shit matches the visors that where rewrapped in pleather without cutting holes for the visor mirros,,, nothing like wrappin over the mirrors... it matches the mini trucker TWEED interior....
> *


fucking Egg... :roflmao:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 2 2007, 09:09 AM~7155738
> *305 for sale.
> 
> Chrome valve covers
> Chrome timing chain cover
> Chrome oil pan
> Chrome Edelbrock Intake
> Painted high heat Chevy orange and cleared
> 
> Have all stock accesories.
> 
> $600 or best offer.
> 
> 
> *


damn Sif.. letting it go now!!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 2 2007, 08:45 AM~7155854
> *:0  :0
> 
> I think it's pretty cool - the wheel.  custom made or is there somewhere that sells them?
> 
> If I could get steering wheel controls relocated I'd do that for my truck...
> 
> ...who am I kidding, I'd never do that for my truck.
> *


 :0


----------



## 84Dippin

What's goin on Dave???


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 2 2007, 11:40 AM~7156106
> *damn Sif.. letting it go now!!!
> *


Yup got some other projects to work on


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 2 2007, 09:43 AM~7156139
> *What's goin on Dave???
> *


nothing much bro...Just getting ready to go to work...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 2 2007, 09:46 AM~7156155
> *Yup got some other projects to work on
> *


damn Baller... :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 2 2007, 10:46 AM~7156155
> *Yup got some other projects to work on
> *


that cool !!!! id love to buy it.. but no budget right now
maybe if u still got in couple of months  
is thhe caddy back on the road now???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 1 2007, 08:39 PM~7151439
> *GAY AND GAY....... that shit matches the visors that where rewrapped in pleather without cutting holes for the visor mirros,,, nothing like wrappin over the mirrors... it matches the mini trucker TWEED interior....
> *


oh so you are familliar with gay as you yourself are gay ok then ass clown i guess u look in the mirror offten then!!


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 2 2007, 12:18 PM~7156345
> *oh so you are familliar with gay as you yourself are gay ok then ass clown i guess u look in the mirror offten then!!
> *


thats right i am familiar with gays.... i see them all the time at my feet while im kickin them.... im pretty sure seen ur face there too... how did my size 13 ETNIES taste?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 2 2007, 11:51 AM~7156186
> *that cool !!!! id love to buy it.. but no budget right now
> maybe if u still got in couple of months
> is thhe caddy back on the road now???
> *


Budget yourself man. Do what you need to do.

Yeah I got it fixed. Gonna put it back on the road tomorrow.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 2 2007, 11:22 AM~7156372
> *thats right i am familiar with gays.... i see them all the time at my feet while im kickin them.... im pretty sure seen ur face there too... how did my size 13 ETNIES taste?
> *


NO IDEA WTF U TALKIN ABOUT ALL I KNOW I SEEN A GREESY SPOON FET ASS CLOWN LIKE U EATING A DICK IN SUM ALLEY !!MAYBE THATS THE SIZE 13 U TALKIN BOUT THATS ON YOUR BIRD BRAIN ALL THE TIME


----------



## billy nugz

SUP S&T !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 2 2007, 10:22 AM~7156372
> *thats right i am familiar with gays.... i see them all the time at my feet while im kickin them.... im pretty sure seen ur face there too... how did my size 13 ETNIES taste?
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 2 2007, 06:28 PM~7159630
> *:0
> *


----------



## razor

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## 2low

:0


----------



## razor

:nono: wut up nate?..dont do it


----------



## 84Dippin

what's goin on Danny???


----------



## razor

JUS CHILLIN MIGHT GO BY S/T IF THEY GON BE THERE IN THE NEX'T LIL BIT.what's really good wit u jae


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2007, 12:49 PM~7165343
> *:nono: wut up nate?..dont do it
> *


do it.
dont be scared


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 3 2007, 03:07 PM~7165421
> *do it.
> dont be scared
> *


i tink it be prenouced SCERRRD,ask ali he know all about da slang,you know with building all those donks! :roflmao: and did i mention his gost ridin. :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2007, 03:05 PM~7165415
> *JUS CHILLIN MIGHT GO BY S/T IF THEY GON BE THERE IN THE NEX'T LIL BIT.what's really good wit u jae
> *


nothin much just got home from coaching a lil basketball team!!!
did u find any projects yet???


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 3 2007, 03:30 PM~7165520
> *nothin much just got home from coaching a lil basketball team!!!
> did u find any projects yet???
> *


no,i think i'm gona hold off,i keep geti'n itchy tho.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2007, 01:49 PM~7165343
> *:nono: wut up nate?..dont do it
> *


ok i wont. but what i WILL do . is go get drunk tonight :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

anyone have an all chrome e&g grill for a big body that they might wanna trade for a chrome and gold one?


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2007, 10:54 PM~7168384
> *anyone have an all chrome e&g grill for a big body that they might wanna trade for a chrome and gold one?
> *


would one from a baby caddy fit?


----------



## billy nugz

BUMP, Whats up fellas.


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 3 2007, 10:16 PM~7165468
> *i tink it be prenouced  SCERRRD,ask ali he know all about da slang,you know with building all those donks! :roflmao: and did i mention his gost ridin. :biggrin:
> *


don't be scurrred
that's the werrrd
cuz being all scurrrred
is straight absurrrd


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Danny, I see you. Too cold huh? Thanks for your help last night. Still got the vibration in the drivetrain. I think its the transfer case to tell you the truth.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 5 2007, 09:48 AM~7177961
> *don't be scurrred
> that's the werrrd
> cuz being all scurrrred
> is straight absurrrd
> *


ya herrrd! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 5 2007, 05:23 PM~7178071
> *ya herrrd! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



I hearrrrd the wurrrrd.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 5 2007, 10:23 AM~7178069
> *Whats up Danny, I see you.  Too cold huh?  Thanks for your help last night.  Still got the vibration in the drivetrain.  I think its the transfer case to tell you the truth.
> *


actually,i'm jus goin to work in 10 min,about the drive shaft,you said it was all wheel drive,what about the front drive shaft?,it does have 2 more universals?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 1 2007, 07:39 PM~7151439
> *GAY AND GAY....... that shit matches the visors that where rewrapped in pleather without cutting holes for the visor mirros,,, nothing like wrappin over the mirrors... it matches the mini trucker TWEED interior....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 5 2007, 11:26 AM~7178085
> *actually,i'm jus goin to work in 10 min,about the drive shaft,you said it was all wheel drive,what about the front drive shaft?,it does have 2 more universals?
> *



Hmmmm, I'll have to look into it.


----------



## 84Dippin

TTT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l1674cfx18

3wheelin video from the docks last year


----------



## allcoupedup

Nice Jae! Have some vids on my computer, but its acting up. When its back up, I'll post some too.


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 5 2007, 01:44 PM~7178923
> *TTT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l1674cfx18
> 
> 3wheelin video from the docks last year
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 5 2007, 01:08 PM~7179134
> *Nice Jae!  Have some vids on my computer, but its acting up.  When its back up, I'll post some too.
> *


Thanks Sif!!! i just got that one recently from Naeem (the guy with the grand prix) 
Yeah ill wait on those videos from you

oh yeah i talked to my boy about the video couple years ago.. 
he said he's gonna look for it!!!
imma give it to u guys once he gives it to me


----------



## 2low

yea man, i wanna see some videos!


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 5 2007, 02:02 PM~7179554
> *yea man, i wanna see some videos!
> *


me too me too, was hpaning my vato nate?


----------



## razor

jeffry :wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin: :biggrin: :wave: :wave: :wave: :banghead:


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 5 2007, 01:06 PM~7179587
> *me too me too, was hpaning my vato nate?
> *


not much man. same old shit. finding a good local job is harder then i thought. 
everything is on the other side of brampton, in oshoway. or up in voughn

and the only jobs i've seen here so far. arent worth my time. 
you dont spend that much on school to take an $8 job :uh: 

anyone need an AZ driver?


----------



## coco73chev

shit homie to bad your not more towards newmarket ....my uncle drives out there and usually says there looking for drivers


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin+Feb 5 2007, 12:44 PM~7178923-->
> 
> 
> 
> TTT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l1674cfx18
> 
> 3wheelin video from the docks last year
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  dammm jae do tha damm thang :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-razor_@Feb 5 2007, 02:06 PM~7179587
> *me too me too, was hpaning my vato nate?
> *


lol que paso ese :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Feb 5 2007, 09:00 PM~7182867
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *



What up Omar? How are things bro?


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 5 2007, 07:22 PM~7182435
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:   dammm jae do tha damm thang :biggrin:
> 
> lol que paso ese :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i think u mean que pasa :biggrin: ...WHAT UP JOE LUX!


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## kdogg213

check thes vid's out i found on youtube   


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph_gWK0ZSxY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00D6SJbueT0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSQwAIZwkc8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYi_uQvVZV8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAycw-VOmuI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok9U311vKRg


----------



## billy nugz

Morning S&T


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats going Nugz? You get your car sold yet?


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 6 2007, 11:48 AM~7188421
> *Whats going Nugz?  You get your car sold yet?
> *


NOPE ! and alot of calls but no sales. But im sure it will find the right home soon enought. How is work at the shop man ?


----------



## razor

sif,any luck on that drive shaft?


----------



## razor

kamil,did u wach dem video's?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 5 2007, 10:58 PM~7184641
> *i think u mean que pasa  :biggrin: ...WHAT UP JOE LUX!
> *


nope  que paso is in the past tense :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Feb 6 2007, 01:23 AM~7186375
> *check thes vid's out i found on youtube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph_gWK0ZSxY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00D6SJbueT0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSQwAIZwkc8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYi_uQvVZV8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAycw-VOmuI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok9U311vKRg
> 
> 
> *


i seenin some nice vids :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 5 2007, 01:44 PM~7178923
> *TTT
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6l1674cfx18
> 
> 3wheelin video from the docks last year
> *


lol..that was nice.
Like you said, if your front pump isn't working and you can't hop..then just 3 wheel all day long!! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 6 2007, 08:57 PM~7192727
> *kamil,did u wach dem video's?
> *


not the tapes yet, just saw truccha #22.. 
I still have to look for my VCR somewhere in the basement and hook it up...havn't used that since 1999


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 6 2007, 06:57 PM~7193248
> *not the tapes yet, just saw truccha #22..
> I still have to look for my VCR somewhere in the basement and hook it up...havn't used that since 1999
> *


ready for the next vol this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 5 2007, 06:56 PM~7183333
> *What up Omar?  How are things bro?
> *



Sup Sif...same ole,same ole u??


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 6 2007, 08:29 PM~7193053
> *nope   que paso is in the past tense :biggrin:
> *


true,my bad.......and my best frend from high school is from ecuador,and my uncle argentina,shuld have realized :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

What buyz and Gurlz What's S & T Been Up to!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 6 2007, 08:55 PM~7193233
> *lol..that was nice.
> Like you said, if your front pump isn't working and you can't hop..then just 3 wheel all day long!! :biggrin:
> *


yup.. u know it  
at least im doin something!!!


----------



## kdogg213

WHAT'S POPPIN FELLAS

    

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IZmZxW_OyKA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd0IGb6yoM4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18K35JhqDek

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQMXV79lvyQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ywn0lokewRw


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 6 2007, 07:57 PM~7193248
> *not the tapes yet, just saw truccha #22..
> I still have to look for my VCR somewhere in the basement and hook it up...havn't used that since 1999
> *


i HAD a bunch of truucha dvds, until SOMEONE from majestics decided to keep them :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

Anybody have a copy of sunday driver :dunno: I still havent seen that shit :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Feb 6 2007, 02:23 AM~7186375
> *check thes vid's out i found on youtube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph_gWK0ZSxY
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00D6SJbueT0
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RSQwAIZwkc8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYi_uQvVZV8
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAycw-VOmuI
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ok9U311vKRg
> 
> 
> *


All That CC is holding it down...Its nice to see some good videos during these cold winter months.. :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 7 2007, 10:28 AM~7197711
> *All That CC is holding it down...Its nice to see some good videos during these cold winter months.. :biggrin:
> *


It just sucks after watching those you have to look out the window and cry because of all the snow and ice and salt and cold.


----------



## 84caddy

hey Sif - just got a new batch of Scrape DVD's - need any for the shop? ie consignment type deal?


----------



## allcoupedup

Sure, anything to help the scene out Joe.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 7 2007, 11:04 AM~7197929
> *It just sucks after watching those you have to look out the window and cry because of all the snow and ice and salt and cold.
> *


  YA NUGGS BUT ITS STR8 MOTIVATION TO GREET THE WARM WEATHER WITH A NICE RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## razor

whore'n up at 2:00 pm a joe :roflmao:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## razor

wut up allbidnessss,i guess wachin all dem trucha vid's is want'n to bust out da crackallac and start gett'n on daswizitch zzzzz zzzzz zzzzz zzzzz foe lick's foe dem hoe's gas hop style.  ho shit it's 4:20.....and i jus quit smokeing dat shit last week!


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 7 2007, 02:20 PM~7200163
> *wut up allbidnessss,i guess wachin all dem trucha vid's is want'n to bust out da crackallac and start gett'n on daswizitch    zzzzz zzzzz zzzzz zzzzz foe lick's foe dem hoe's gas hop style.         ho shit it's 4:20.....and i jus quit smokeing dat shit last week!
> *


Stay "trong" dont buckle :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 7 2007, 09:28 AM~7197234
> *i HAD a bunch of truucha dvds, until SOMEONE from majestics decided to keep them :biggrin:
> *


was i the only one to notice the name majestics ...... whos in majestics????


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 8 2007, 12:02 AM~7204066
> *was i the only one to notice the name  majestics ...... whos in majestics????
> *


OMG, lol, I KNEW THAT SOMEONE WOULD SAY SOMTHING....So i talked to 2low about that earlier today, and he was refering to Kyle from BC, cause when he was out there for a few months last year..he let him borrow he DVDs .etc.etc.

Believe me i was suprised myself when i saw that, cause i had no idea who that was refering too...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Feb 7 2007, 11:29 AM~7198404
> *hey Sif - just got a new batch of Scrape DVD's - need any for the shop? ie consignment type deal?
> *


is this the new Scrape dvd? the one from the 2006 show?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 7 2007, 11:49 PM~7204643
> *OMG, lol, I KNEW THAT SOMEONE WOULD SAY SOMTHING....So i talked to 2low about that earlier today, and he was refering to Kyle from BC, cause when he was out there for a few months last year..he let him borrow he DVDs .etc.etc.
> 
> Believe me i was suprised myself when i saw that, cause i had no idea who that was refering too...
> *


so missinformed...lol :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

yea kyle hajacked my dvds! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

YAH YAH ...But for real somone hook ol nugz up with Sunday Driver.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 8 2007, 09:24 AM~7207389
> *YAH YAH ...But for real somone hook ol nugz up with Sunday Driver.
> *


yea i wanna see that shit too!


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 8 2007, 08:24 AM~7207389
> *YAH YAH ...But for real somone hook ol nugz up with Sunday Driver.
> *


i got some at my shop. truccha,caliswangin,sundaydriver, Lowrider Expereince Vol2,


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 8 2007, 01:27 PM~7208920
> *i got some at my shop. truccha,caliswangin,sundaydriver, Lowrider Expereince Vol2,
> *


want some Scrape dvd's on consigment?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## kdogg213

LOL


----------



## Big E

TTT For Tha Homies.


----------



## allbusiness

sup sif :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

later sif :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

LOL what up R & D?


----------



## allbusiness

nuttin much its 4:24 in da morning here


----------



## billy nugz

9:13am over here rise and shine bitches !


----------



## allcoupedup

Up and about before the crack of dawn.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 9 2007, 11:19 AM~7217661
> *Up and about before the crack of dawn.
> *


ha ha you said crack,sif what ever hapend to the driveshaft situation?


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 9 2007, 09:05 PM~7218461
> *ha ha you said crack,sif what ever hapend to the driveshaft situation?
> *


I was JUST about to post and say the same thing...'you said CRACK'...lol

Dan, you bein' more like big pimp dan the RETIRED man...home at what, 2pm over there right now?
Nice. I'm about to ghostride the whip to Halifax right HYERE!
I wanna be an asap scrapper too!

What oyu know about an EASTERN CHAPTER? We'll call it "Bin Scrappin' - a Division of ASAP Scrap, 0192669 Ontario Ltd."


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 9 2007, 02:12 PM~7218504
> *I was JUST about to post and say the same thing...'you said CRACK'...lol
> 
> Dan, you bein' more like big pimp dan the RETIRED man...home at what, 2pm over there right now?
> Nice.  I'm about to ghostride the whip to Halifax right HYERE!
> I wanna be an asap scrapper too!
> 
> What oyu know about an EASTERN CHAPTER?  We'll call it "Bin Scrappin' - a Division of ASAP Scrap, 0192669 Ontario Ltd."
> 
> *


at home with the stomach flu,or else i'd be scrappin and hit'n dat liftgate switch.....zzzzzz zzzzzz lol.


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## razor

yall gon be at da shizop tomorow?...what time? :wave:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 9 2007, 01:20 PM~7218554
> *at home with the stomach flu,or else i'd be scrappin and hit'n dat liftgate switch.....zzzzzz  zzzzzz lol.
> *


actualy doesnt gate sound more like Hrmmmmmmmm hrmmmmmmmmm


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 9 2007, 07:33 PM~7221034
> *actualy doesnt gate sound more like Hrmmmmmmmm hrmmmmmmmmm
> *


ya it does in the winter,the oil is so thick i con use it like syrup on my pancakes in da morning.......hay mayne,you az or dz?maybe i got a job driving for the scrapyard i deal with.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 9 2007, 06:42 PM~7221136
> *ya it does in the winter,the oil is so thick i con use it like syrup on my pancakes in da morning.......hay mayne,you az or dz?maybe i got a job driving for the scrapyard i deal with.
> *


AZ of course i aint gonna go halfway :uh: 

im talking to a few brokers and theres still a tiny chance i might do a tour of duty on the tarsands. but. we'll see what happens. sned me a pm with some info. im down :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

WATTS GOOD FELLAS


----------



## allcoupedup

What up Dogg?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 9 2007, 08:48 PM~7221189
> * i might do a tour of duty on the tarsands.
> *




wtf does that mean?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 9 2007, 11:03 PM~7222110
> *wtf does that mean?
> *


LOL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 9 2007, 11:06 PM~7222128
> *LOL  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




Someones got sum new rims...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

*LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal first annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. Absolutely no alcohol beverages or drama will be tolerated. 

This is a map of where it is taking place:*

http://canada411.pagesjaunes.ca/business/Q...did=&stype%3Dsi


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 9 2007, 09:59 PM~7222084
> *What up Dogg?
> *


chillin 
watts poppin sif


----------



## razor

sif/jeff.......you guy's around tomorow?,or shuld i say today,it is 1:00 am.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2007, 12:12 AM~7222670
> *LuxuriouS Car Club Montreal first annual BBQ/Picnic will take place on saturday july 21st 2007 starting at 10 a.m in front of the 6775 Lasalle boulevard in Verdun just in front of the Douglas hospital near the St-Lawrence river. Huge parking and wonderful view of the St-Lawrence river. Come and bring your minitruck, lowrider bike, lowrider car,antique car or any car with an adjustable suspension and support the lowrider culture and enjoy some free food. Absolutely no alcohol beverages or drama will be tolerated.
> 
> This is a map of where it is taking place:
> 
> http://canada411.pagesjaunes.ca/business/Q...did=&stype%3Dsi
> *


could you post another map, because i was unable to find where the beer cooler would be located on that one..thanks :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 9 2007, 11:09 PM~7222165
> *Someones got sum new rims...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



who me?????? LOL....


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 9 2007, 11:09 PM~7222165
> *Someones got sum new rims...
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



there are a few boxes headin your way pete keep an eye out for them.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 10 2007, 03:16 AM~7224145
> *could you post another map, because i was unable to find where the beer cooler would be located on that one..thanks  :biggrin:
> *


AHHH SHITTT ABELS GONNA GET THE SHAKES WITH NO BEER AT A BBQ :biggrin: ,U KNOW WHAT ME TOOOO hno: hno: hno:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 10 2007, 11:54 AM~7225473
> *AHHH SHITTT ABELS GONNA GET THE SHAKES WITH NO BEER AT A BBQ :biggrin: ,U KNOW WHAT ME TOOOO hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


 :0


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 10 2007, 02:40 PM~7226071
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## lolow

:uh: :cheesy:


----------



## billy nugz

Rise and shine......ITS MONDAY !


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

Dam I thougt it said SWITCHES AND THONGS :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 09:34 AM~7238039
> *Dam I thougt it said SWITCHES AND THONGS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## billy nugz

HEY ! whats a good day for me to come down to the shop this week ???


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 09:34 AM~7238039
> *Dam I thougt it said SWITCHES AND THONGS :biggrin:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA I WISHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by Big Baller 82cutty_@Feb 12 2007, 08:34 AM~7238039
> *Dam I thougt it said SWITCHES AND THONGS :biggrin:
> *


that be a pretty wicked strip club though!


----------



## juiceman

helooooooo everyone !!!!!!!!


----------



## razor




----------



## allbusiness

no smoking! nagger :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Feb 12 2007, 11:39 PM~7244819
> *no smoking! nagger :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdogg213

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8ntuEH-Z_Y


----------



## billy nugz

BIZUMP !


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 14 2007, 10:46 AM~7258401
> *BIZUMP !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## razor

:nono:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 14 2007, 06:07 PM~7261823
> *:nono:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: :banghead: :scrutinize:


----------



## allbusiness

I hate fifty but It was a cold diss to camron


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Feb 14 2007, 06:17 PM~7261896
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :banghead:  :scrutinize:
> *


heyyyyyyy jooooooooe!........was happppanin?......que paso?.....this snow is some crazy shit,whent plowin to day with my bud from nexd door,hes got a dooly with a 8 foot ''v'' plow things fkn crazy,i tell you man you can do some damage wit dat ting.........any body ever need someone to snow plow let me know and i'l tell him,he does stuff on da side(reg driveways 2 or 4 car 20/30 buck's also depend's how far to travle)


----------



## 84Dippin

TTT


----------



## allbusiness

:0 :angry: :biggrin: :cheesy:  :uh:


----------



## allbusiness

fucken snow eh!


----------



## lolow

*t t t* :cheesy:


----------



## razor

yall motherfkers be creepin in da wee hours hf da morning he!.........allbidnessss. :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor+Feb 14 2007, 07:56 PM~7262635-->
> 
> 
> 
> heyyyyyyy jooooooooe!........was happppanin?......que paso?.....this snow is some crazy shit,whent plowin to day with my bud from nexd door,hes got a dooly with a 8 foot ''v'' plow things fkn crazy,i tell you man you can do some damage wit dat ting.........any body ever need someone to snow plow let me know and i'l tell him,he does stuff on da side(reg driveways 2 or 4 car 20/30 buck's also depend's how far to travle)
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ORALE DANNY IAM CHILLIN JUS TRYIN TO GET MY DOLLAZ UP SO I CAN GET THIS CADDY HOPPIN :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-razor_@Feb 15 2007, 09:18 AM~7266848
> *yall motherfkers be creepin in da wee hours hf da morning he!.........allbidnessss. :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

been up all night niccas


----------



## different

isnt there a frame that just got done? lets see some pics


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 15 2007, 10:51 AM~7267222
> *isnt there a frame that just got done? lets see some pics
> *


 x2


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 15 2007, 10:51 AM~7267222
> *isnt there a frame that just got done? lets see some pics
> *


steveomatic what da deal SON! :0


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 15 2007, 03:36 PM~7269168
> *steveomatic what da deal SON! :0
> *


hahha,. nothing much switchman. day off today , im taking it easy


----------



## Big E

TTT 4 Tha Switches&Thangs Homies


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin+Feb 15 2007, 12:23 PM~7267397-->
> 
> 
> 
> x2
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 03:36 PM~7269168
> *steveomatic what da deal SON! :0
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2007, 03:42 PM~7269229
> *hahha,. nothing much switchman. day off today , im taking it easy
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by 81'Coupe [email protected] 15 2007, 05:47 PM~7270421
> *TTT 4 Tha Switches&Thangs Homies
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allbusiness_@Feb 15 2007, 06:03 PM~7270576
> *:biggrin:
> *



Whats up guys?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 15 2007, 04:04 PM~7270584
> *Whats up guys?
> *


Jus Chillin..Wut Up With You Sif?


----------



## razor

sif my boy.............what cha bin up 2?


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville+Feb 15 2007, 06:56 PM~7270997-->
> 
> 
> 
> Jus Chillin..Wut Up With You Sif?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-razor_@Feb 15 2007, 07:25 PM~7271175
> *sif my boy.............what cha bin up 2?
> *


Nothing much. Just trying to get a few things done for the upcoming year.


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 15 2007, 05:04 PM~7270584
> *Whats up guys?
> *


nothin much Sif just working!!!!

u still got the engine????


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 15 2007, 11:25 PM~7274155
> *nothin much Sif  just working!!!!
> 
> u still got the engine????
> *


what up


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Feb 16 2007, 12:25 AM~7274155
> *nothin much Sif  just working!!!!
> 
> u still got the engine????
> *


Whats up Jae, yeah still got the engine.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Kamil just stopped by the pawn shop today in Montreal on his way to Mt Tremblant... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different_@Feb 15 2007, 09:51 AM~7267222
> *isnt there a frame that just got done? lets see some pics
> *


x2


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 15 2007, 08:34 PM~7273026
> *Nothing much.  Just trying to get a few things done for the upcoming year.
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## allcoupedup

Whats going down guys?


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 16 2007, 10:30 AM~7276605
> *Whats going down guys?
> *


Are you or jeff at the shop tonight ?


----------



## allcoupedup

I'll probably be there. You wanna come down?


----------



## razor

hey sif or jeff if you guys wana pass buy the shop come by tonight,i know jeff wanted too pass buy the other night.............gimie a call PIMPIN


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 16 2007, 12:21 PM~7277415
> *I'll probably be there.  You wanna come down?
> *


Yah gime a call when your headed down.


----------



## allbusiness

ready for the new vol?


----------



## razor

yo nuggs,if your lookin for a rivi,what year?,i know someone who had a origanal 71 riv that was a rare longer wheelbase car 455 eng,nice shade of burguny with a black vynle to,the guy used to rent up where i stored my caddy,but he moved 2 years ago and owed the landlord rent,so he gave him the car,it was not a rust bucket,turn key car,i heard it was sitting up there still,but if it is it's moved shops cuase someone rents there now,gota get in touch with the landlord,when i see him i'l ask him..........any call's 4 da 63 yet?


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 16 2007, 10:36 PM~7279261
> *yo nuggs,if your lookin for a rivi,what year?,i know someone who had a origanal 71 riv that was a rare longer wheelbase car 455 eng,nice shade of burguny with a black vynle to,the guy used to rent up where i stored my caddy,but he moved 2 years ago and owed the landlord rent,so he gave him the car,it was not a rust bucket,turn key car,i heard it was sitting up there still,but if it is it's moved shops cuase someone rents there now,gota get in touch with the landlord,when i see him i'l ask him..........any call's 4 da 63 yet?
> *



holy shit Tony done gave up the RIVI?!
That man has more bottles of Crown Royal in his shop than I have hairs on my chest.

And y'all think I'm wearing a shirt, but I'm not. WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT! THAT'S A LOTTA HAIRRRR!!!!


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 16 2007, 03:43 PM~7279324
> *holy shit Tony done gave up the RIVI?!
> That man has more bottles of Crown Royal in his shop than I have hairs on my chest.
> 
> And y'all think I'm wearing a shirt, but I'm not.  WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT!  THAT'S A LOTTA HAIRRRR!!!!
> *


ya i forgot,ali has seen the car,he can vouch for me,but tony hasent rented there for 2 year's or more and he gave the car to joe luca for the rent he owed him.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

THE HYDRO >>THE HYDRO Turn the light off please,you don't want to be here then leave ok.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Feb 16 2007, 05:48 PM~7280291
> *THE HYDRO >>THE HYDRO Turn the light off please,you don't want to be here then leave ok.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SpaHKz

2 quick questions for the ontario ppl... 1. can anyone around here, help me gut my car(interiors)? there are some issues im having with some of the parts. and 2. is it better to put the hydraulics on first before your start doing anythign else to the car? thanks


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Feb 16 2007, 03:43 PM~7279324
> *holy shit Tony done gave up the RIVI?!
> That man has more bottles of Crown Royal in his shop than I have hairs on my chest.
> 
> And y'all think I'm wearing a shirt, but I'm not.  WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THAT!  THAT'S A LOTTA HAIRRRR!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: :barf: :nono:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 16 2007, 03:36 PM~7279261
> *yo nuggs,if your lookin for a rivi,what year?,i know someone who had a origanal 71 riv that was a rare longer wheelbase car 455 eng,nice shade of burguny with a black vynle to,the guy used to rent up where i stored my caddy,but he moved 2 years ago and owed the landlord rent,so he gave him the car,it was not a rust bucket,turn key car,i heard it was sitting up there still,but if it is it's moved shops cuase someone rents there now,gota get in touch with the landlord,when i see him i'l ask him..........any call's 4 da 63 yet?
> *


Thanks but 71 not the year and I get calls daily for the 63 but no one showing me the money. IT will go when it goes I guess.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Feb 16 2007, 05:58 PM~7280728
> *2 quick questions for the ontario ppl... 1. can anyone around here, help me gut my car(interiors)? there are some issues im having with some of the parts. and 2. is it better to put the hydraulics on first before your start doing anythign else to the car? thanks
> *


i say juice frist couse. the reason ive never had a cut car is couse i always get my hydro's last.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 17 2007, 01:57 PM~7285829
> *i say juice frist couse. the reason ive never had a cut car is couse i always get my hydro's last.
> *


jus say it nate,your a lazy white boy. :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

Fix a dent ???


----------



## C-Bass

You guys got any powerballs in stock? I'm going to be in T.O. for a few weeks and I want to bring some back with me


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 17 2007, 02:02 PM~7285843
> *jus say it nate,your a lazy white boy. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Feb 17 2007, 05:48 PM~7286500
> *You guys got any powerballs in stock?  I'm going to be in T.O. for a few weeks and I want to bring some back with me
> *



gottem in stock in buffalo ny :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 17 2007, 03:55 PM~7286039
> *Fix a dent ???
> *


Dentures?

Been busy man, sorry. Plus we have to clear out the back of the shop so we can gets cars in.


----------



## kdogg213

WATTS POPPIN FELLAS


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 17 2007, 07:42 PM~7287218
> *Dentures?
> 
> Been busy man, sorry.  Plus we have to clear out the back of the shop so we can gets cars in.
> *


hahahaha naw sif hes talkin about a dent puller,ey me an nugz passed by around 10pm last nite an yall wernt there


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## billy nugz

Jeff sorted me out. You wer there in spirt thow Im sure LOL


----------



## allbusiness

good afternoon fockers :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 16 2007, 01:46 AM~7274868
> *Kamil just stopped by the pawn shop today in Montreal on his way to Mt Tremblant... :0
> *


Even though my visit was very short it was good to see you guys!!! Can't wait to come back for the July 21st BBQ (and this time i'll bring a few more people and a few cars too) :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## razor

WUT UP SWWWWWWWITCHES AND THAAAAAANGS!


----------



## allbusiness

goood night fockers :biggrin:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by kdogg213+Feb 18 2007, 11:27 PM~7293859-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 18 2007, 11:54 PM~7294242
> *WUT UP SWWWWWWWITCHES  AND THAAAAAANGS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-allbusiness_@Feb 19 2007, 12:40 AM~7294709
> *goood night fockers :biggrin:
> *


Whats up guys?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 18 2007, 09:16 PM~7293708
> *Even though my visit was very short it was good to see you guys!!! Can't wait to come back for the July 21st BBQ (and this time i'll bring a few more people and a few cars too) :biggrin:
> *


right on Kamil...Can't wait to see you guys at our picnic...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 19 2007, 12:04 PM~7296931
> *right on Kamil...Can't wait to see you guys at our picnic...
> *



i wish i could go to it.... but im not welcome there....LOL


----------



## westsidehydros

come to think of it, where ARE you welcome, anyways?


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 19 2007, 06:51 PM~7299946
> *come to think of it, where ARE you welcome, anyways?
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHA VERY FUNNY PRICK... i am welcome at my shop when im the only one there...LOL... im not even welcome in my own neighbor hood...


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 19 2007, 05:00 PM~7300037
> *HAHAHAHAHAHA VERY FUNNY PRICK... i am welcome at my shop when im the only one there...LOL... im not even welcome in my own neighbor hood...
> *


is it couse your white?
couse i get that ALLLL the time :biggrin:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Feb 19 2007, 08:30 PM~7300697
> *is it couse your white?
> couse i get that ALLLL the time :biggrin:
> *



nope its an all white hood.... just i dont get along with some of the ppl that live around me....


----------



## razor

yhea!








what!









ok!


----------



## razor

wut up jae.


----------



## CHINOacrossTHEst.

good shit! started one in Toronto!! Good luck with the shop.


----------



## allcoupedup

Thanks, Chino.


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

if any one needs parts for a 1992 lincoln towncar pm me, the car will be going to its final resting place at the end of the week. there are alot of good parts on this car. car is running. no suspension.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 19 2007, 03:59 PM~7299544
> *i wish i could go to it.... but im not welcome there....LOL
> *


Yes you are fokker... :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## 1970LOWRIDER

> _Originally posted by 1970LOWRIDER_@Feb 20 2007, 12:52 AM~7304772
> *if any one needs parts for a 1992 lincoln towncar pm me, the car will be going to its final resting place at the end of the week. there are alot of good parts on this car. car is running. no suspension.
> *


PARTS ARE FREE TO A GOOD HOME.


----------



## kdogg213

WATTS POPPIN FELLAS


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2007, 10:46 AM~7305683
> *Yes you are fokker... :uh:  :biggrin:
> *



but there is "NO DRAMA" allowed...so i cant go.... sense everyone seems to think i start drama...lol..


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## Duppy

:wave: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 20 2007, 04:09 PM~7309472
> *but there is "NO DRAMA" allowed...so i cant go.... sense everyone seems to think i start drama...lol..
> *


hahaha seems like we got plenty of drama setters in our chapter bro so maybe you guys could do some drama together...J/K  :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 20 2007, 10:56 PM~7311656
> *hahaha seems like we got plenty of drama setters in our chapter bro so maybe you guys could do some drama together...J/K   :roflmao:
> *



as long as i dont get thrown into one of your jails in your country... i heard they are like mexico jails....LOL


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 20 2007, 09:46 PM~7312379
> *as long as i dont get thrown into one of your jails in your country... i heard they are like mexico jails....LOL
> *


fucking Egg... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 19 2007, 11:51 PM~7303476
> *wut up jae.
> *


nothing much just working ...Danny
what up with you???


----------



## razor

got a set of 175/70/14 hancook white wall 2 really good conditon 75$ for both .......pm me.......i'l deliver free if it's not to far.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 21 2007, 03:21 PM~7318188
> *got a set of 175/70/14 hancook white wall 2 really good conditon 75$ for both .......pm me.......i'l deliver free if it's not to far.
> *


Dan you better make it down to our BBQ bro...  :biggrin:


----------



## bc_3wheel

anyone want to build a new batt /pump rack for me im in bc canada


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by bc_3wheel_@Feb 21 2007, 10:47 PM~7321049
> *anyone want  to build a  new batt /pump rack for me im in bc canada
> *


Sure, send the measurements!


----------



## billy nugz

Morning fellas


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 22 2007, 08:51 AM~7324756
> *Morning fellas
> *


 :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 20 2007, 10:46 PM~7312379
> *as long as i dont get thrown into one of your jails in your country... i heard they are like mexico jails....LOL
> *


HAHA FUCK THAT BRO WE WILL KEEP YOU OCCUPIED WITH FRENCH HOS BRO!!!YOU WONT HAVE TIME TO BREAK THE LAW HAHA


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2007, 11:34 AM~7325485
> *HAHA FUCK THAT BRO WE WILL KEEP YOU OCCUPIED WITH FRENCH  HOS BRO!!!YOU WONT HAVE TIME TO BREAK THE LAW HAHA
> *


Will they like Billy's Nugz ? :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 22 2007, 11:58 AM~7325667
> *Will they like Billy's Nugz ?  :biggrin:
> *


wut up nugz..........shit if you go to montreal with a name like BILLY NUGZ they might jus think your a porn star.............get some of that montreal PUNAUNNY! :biggrin: WHERE JOE LUX AT DEEZ DAYS?


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 22 2007, 11:58 AM~7325667
> *Will they like Billy's Nugz ?  :biggrin:
> *


THEY JUST MIGHT HOMIE!!!


----------



## kdogg213

DID I HEAR HOES IAM THERE 
MTL


----------



## billy nugz

LOL TTMFT ! bitches !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 22 2007, 10:34 AM~7325485
> *HAHA FUCK THAT BRO WE WILL KEEP YOU OCCUPIED WITH FRENCH  HOS BRO!!!YOU WONT HAVE TIME TO BREAK THE LAW HAHA
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 22 2007, 12:36 PM~7326513
> *wut up nugz..........shit if you go to montreal with a name like BILLY NUGZ they might jus think your a porn star.............get some of that montreal PUNAUNNY! :biggrin: WHERE JOE LUX AT DEEZ DAYS?
> *


his computer is fucked...Should be up and running again soon...


----------



## OG Matthew

Good luck Guys. The Hardest work you'll ever LOVE. I been there too a few years back. How much Sq Ft you have and how much per month? Matt


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by OG Matthew_@Feb 22 2007, 07:00 PM~7329804
> *Good luck Guys. The Hardest work you'll ever LOVE.  I been there too a few years back.  How much Sq Ft you have and how much per month?  Matt
> *


good lord MC made it up in here... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 22 2007, 03:07 PM~7328944
> *his computer is fucked...Should be up and running again soon...
> *


good maybe he'll get something done on the coupe finally :0 but i doubt his lazy ass will do anything :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@Feb 22 2007, 09:43 PM~7331310
> *good maybe he'll get something done on the coupe finally  :0 but i doubt his lazy ass will do anything :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## switches and thangs

> Good luck Guys. The Hardest work you'll ever LOVE. I been there too a few years back. How much Sq Ft you have and how much per month? Matt
> [/quote ABOUT 1600 SQ FT :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Feb 22 2007, 02:58 PM~7327333
> *
> DID I HEAR HOES IAM THERE
> MTL
> *


----------



## allcoupedup

lol, some once told me what SNAFU stood for. Is it something like Shit Not Another F*** up?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## razor

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Feb 23 2007, 09:46 AM~7334464
> *lol, some once told me what SNAFU stood for.  Is it something like Shit Not Another F*** up?
> *


so thats what my middle name means :0


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 22 2007, 01:36 PM~7326513
> *wut up nugz..........shit if you go to montreal with a name like BILLY NUGZ they might jus think your a porn star.............get some of that montreal PUNAUNNY! :biggrin: WHERE JOE LUX AT DEEZ DAYS?
> *


Yah man Im looking forward to it.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Feb 24 2007, 11:54 PM~7345524
> *Yah man Im looking forward to it.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 25 2007, 01:10 AM~7345613
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

ttt


----------



## topless65

Thanks to Pete (westsidehydros) for getting me such a clean frame.


----------



## lolow

:uh: nice


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 25 2007, 06:13 PM~7348818
> *Thanks to Pete (westsidehydros) for getting me such a clean frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what no thanks to ASAP SCRAP metal for picking it up?.........i can never get any love :tears: i think it's because i had the CLEANEST BIG BODY this side of the border........till this day!...........that mutherfucker whent to masatusis and back!....no trailers bitches.........oops did i say that out loud :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

nugzomatic.........what da deal son!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 25 2007, 08:47 PM~7350884
> *what no thanks to ASAP SCRAP metal for picking it up?.........i can never get any love :tears: i think it's because i had the CLEANEST BIG BODY this side of the border........till this day!...........that mutherfucker whent to masatusis and back!....no trailers bitches.........oops did i say that out loud :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 25 2007, 11:00 PM~7350995
> *:uh:
> *


hello


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 25 2007, 09:03 PM~7351031
> *hello
> *


whats up Dan the scrap metal man 
:wave:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 25 2007, 11:04 PM~7351043
> *whats up Dan the scrap metal man
> :wave:
> *


fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck alllllllllllllllllllllll.............trying to make some money like everbody else..........and shuvleing snow :angry:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 26 2007, 12:06 AM~7351058
> *fuuuuuuuuuuuuuck alllllllllllllllllllllll.............trying to make some money like everbody else..........and shuvleing snow :angry:
> *


I had to keep a close eye on you cause i was worried that you might make the wrong turn and take it to the scrap yard instead. 
But yes, thank you for your help!


----------



## juiceman

Sif, jeff i tried calling you a couple of times. Guess you guys are busy .. You guys start work on my frame yet ?


----------



## juiceman

oyya guess whos going to the phoenix lrm show next week :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 25 2007, 11:34 PM~7351328
> *I had to keep a close eye on you cause i was worried that you might make the wrong turn and take it to the scrap yard instead.
> But yes, thank you for your help!
> *


kamil that frame is worth more as it is than scrap...........now the rest of the car ??????????...well 6 thousand pounds of detroit steel...worth about 450$



















just kidding kamil .............dont cry :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 25 2007, 10:48 PM~7350894
> *nugzomatic.........what da deal son!
> *


AHHHHHHH SHIT! Just holdin down work with a case of the mondays.


----------



## MAYHEM

*ANYBODY GOT A DIFFERENTIAL COVER FOR SALE ,FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD????????*


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## westsidehydros

> Thanks to Pete (westsidehydros) for getting me such a clean frame.
> 
> 
> 
> I try and do what I can.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 26 2007, 10:11 AM~7353342
> *kamil that frame is worth more as it is than scrap...........now the rest of the car ??????????...well 6 thousand pounds of detroit steel...worth about 450$
> just kidding kamil  .............dont cry :biggrin:
> *


hey you dont' worry about the rest of the car....let me, and my deep pockets handle that


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> Thanks to Pete (westsidehydros) for getting me such a clean frame.
> I try and do what I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe you should try harder some times...LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 11:17 AM~7353576
> *ANYBODY GOT A DIFFERENTIAL COVER FOR SALE ,FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD????????
> *



call CANADIAN TIRE FOR FUCK SAKES.... or NAPA or PARTSOURCE..... GET OFF YOUR FUCKIN WALLET AND BUY A NEW ONE...HOLY FUCK...


----------



## OoDIZZoO

is there a website up for Switches & Thangs??


----------



## originallow

BIGBODY PARTS

What do you need?


----------



## PROJECT6DEUCE

> _Originally posted by lowlife59_@Feb 25 2007, 10:04 PM~7351043
> *whats up Dan the scrap metal man
> :wave:
> *



WHATS UP JER? HOW'S SUNNY CALIFORNIA??


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by OoDIZZoO_@Feb 26 2007, 08:59 PM~7357447
> *is there a website up for Switches & Thangs??
> *


no nothing yet..sorry, just look back in this topic and you'll see all the work done.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 26 2007, 06:51 PM~7357386
> *call CANADIAN TIRE FOR FUCK SAKES.... or NAPA or PARTSOURCE..... GET OFF YOUR FUCKIN WALLET AND BUY A NEW ONE...HOLY FUCK...
> *


 :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 26 2007, 11:17 AM~7353576
> *ANYBODY GOT A DIFFERENTIAL COVER FOR SALE ,FOR A 93 FLEETWOOD????????
> *


when dave is not looking just take his chrome rearend...i'm sure he won't notice.


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 27 2007, 12:21 AM~7360438
> *when dave is not looking just take his chrome rearend...i'm sure he won't notice.
> *


true i will do just that?? :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Feb 26 2007, 11:21 PM~7360438
> *when dave is not looking just take his chrome rearend...i'm sure he won't notice.
> *


hahaha fokker, that shit is well hidden in my shop... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 07:24 PM~7366513
> *hahaha fokker, that shit is well hidden in my shop... :biggrin:
> *


its well hidden in your fat rolls dummy no were to hide shit in your run down shop fokker!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Feb 27 2007, 07:58 PM~7367528
> *its well hidden in your fat rolls dummy no were to hide shit in your run down shop fokker!!
> *


wahahahaha ya dumb blond bastard, you wish you could find it and steal it from me ya bird brain...


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 10:03 PM~7368171
> *wahahahaha ya dumb blond bastard, you wish you could find it and steal it from me ya bird brain...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Feb 27 2007, 10:03 PM~7368171
> *wahahahaha ya dumb blond bastard, you wish you could find it and steal it from me ya bird brain...
> *


I WOULD NEVER STEAL FROM A BROTHER BUT I MIGHT SWAP IT FOR A RUSTY ONE BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU PEA BRAIN NEEDLE DICK!!


----------



## razor

what it do ? :guns:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Feb 28 2007, 07:14 PM~7375412
> *
> *


you buy a car yet?


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 28 2007, 07:17 PM~7375432
> *you buy a car yet?
> *


not yet styll lookin pulse im tryin to sell my 20''rims&tires first
but your boy topless65 help me out styll


----------



## billy nugz

BUMP !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Feb 26 2007, 07:51 PM~7357386
> *<s>call CANADIAN TIRE </s>FOR FUCK SAKES.... or<s> NAPA or PARTSOURCE.....</s> GET OFF YOUR FUCKIN WALLET AND BUY A NEW ONE...HOLY FUCK...
> *


TRIED THOSE THEY DONT HAVE SHIT BUT FINALLY THE GM DEALER CALLED ME BACK AND I GOT ONE YOU DICK HEAD!! :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 10:51 AM~7380841
> *TRIED THOSE THEY DONT HAVE SHIT BUT FINALLY THE GM DEALER CALLED ME BACK AND I GOT ONE YOU DICK HEAD!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## razor

:0 90' fleetwood in auto trader,1000 buck's...someone pick it up,190.000 km,gold


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 1 2007, 04:49 PM~7383444
> *:0 90' fleetwood in auto trader,1000 buck's...someone pick it up,190.000 km,gold
> *


yup been lookin at it 
but now the weather mess up to check it out


----------



## allbusiness

That car might be in my area because of area code, If somebody needs me to look at it
let me know....


----------



## originallow

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 1 2007, 02:49 PM~7383444
> *:0 90' fleetwood in auto trader,1000 buck's...someone pick it up,190.000 km,gold
> *


Its sold, I got this though


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Mar 1 2007, 06:48 PM~7384184
> *Its sold, I got this though
> 
> 
> *


kddog go talk to the man...he gon hook you up real good


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 11:51 AM~7380841
> *TRIED THOSE THEY DONT HAVE SHIT BUT FINALLY THE GM DEALER CALLED ME BACK AND I GOT ONE YOU DICK HEAD!! :biggrin:
> *



well its about time you got off your wallet... so hows the mini truck build commin??? o i mean the caddy build... i forgot you are puttin the TWEED in a caddy not a mini truck like all the rest of the mini trucker guys....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 1 2007, 07:01 PM~7384275
> *well its about time you got off your wallet... so hows the mini truck build commin??? o i mean the caddy build... i forgot you are puttin the TWEED in a caddy not a mini truck like all the rest of the mini trucker guys....
> *


BAHAHA WTF MAKES U SAY WALLET FOOL ,DAVES THE RICH MOFO!!!!BAH I LIKE TWEED IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT U KNOW WHAT I SAY THEY CAN GO FUCK THEM SELVES!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## vengence

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 1 2007, 06:35 PM~7384566
> *BAHAHA WTF MAKES U SAY WALLET FOOL ,DAVES THE RICH MOFO!!!!BAH I LIKE TWEED IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT U KNOW WHAT I SAY THEY CAN GO FUCK THEM SELVES!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


I have no cash ya pea brain...


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 1 2007, 06:51 PM~7384206
> *kddog go talk to the man...he gon hook you up real good
> *


i talked to him


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 02:00 AM~7388443
> *I have no cash ya pea brain...
> *


BRO WHEN U CAME BY MY SHOP AND GAVE ME 320$ OUTTA THAT STACK OF CASH OF YOURSE MAKES ME WONDER HOW MUCH OF A MILLIONAIRE YOU REALLY ARE YOU MUSTA HAD 6 GZ ON YA :0


----------



## 2low

TTT 

snow


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 2 2007, 01:59 PM~7391027
> *TTT
> 
> snow
> *


THE INFORMER??? :uh:


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 2 2007, 03:13 PM~7391483
> *THE INFORMER??? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: lickya boom boom down wtf was he thinkin :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 2 2007, 04:37 PM~7391936
> *:biggrin:  lickya boom boom down wtf was he thinkin :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I HAVE NO CLUE BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! I TAKE IT HE WAS LICKING A FILTHY ASS??


----------



## razor

was up jeffry my boy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 2 2007, 09:37 AM~7389782
> *BRO WHEN U CAME BY MY SHOP AND GAVE ME 320$ OUTTA THAT STACK OF CASH OF YOURSE MAKES ME WONDER HOW MUCH OF A MILLIONAIRE YOU REALLY ARE YOU MUSTA HAD 6 GZ ON YA :0
> *


wahahahaaaaaa you lier, you're the one who had 4-5 g's on him MAYHEM TRUMP... :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 06:22 PM~7392822
> *wahahahaaaaaa you lier, you're the one who had 4-5 g's on him MAYHEM TRUMP... :uh:
> *


I could barely find the money to pay you fokker... :0


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 07:24 PM~7392829
> *I could barely find the money to pay you fokker... :0
> *


looks like montreal has all the c$$$$$$$$$$$$sh :0


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 2 2007, 07:38 PM~7392943
> *looks like montreal has all the c$$$$$$$$$$$$sh :0
> *


no comment :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: x2 :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 2 2007, 08:38 PM~7392943
> *looks like montreal has all the c$$$$$$$$$$$$sh :0
> *


caaaaaa$$$$h

the dollar signs are placed instead of the S and not the A..
geez, someone must be new to lil. :uh:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 3 2007, 12:58 PM~7396760
> *caaaaaa$$$$h
> 
> the dollar signs are placed instead of the S and not the A..
> geez, someone must be new to lil.  :uh:
> *


hey hey fucker i'l spell it da way i motherfuckin want to cracker!........yo goin by da shizop later on?


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## juiceman




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 3 2007, 01:16 PM~7396860
> *hey hey fucker i'l spell it da way i motherfuckin want to cracker!........yo goin by da shizop later on?
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 2 2007, 07:24 PM~7392829
> *I could barely find the money to pay you fokker... :0
> *


bro u were pulling $100 bills from all over your fat rolls niggy?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 10:16 AM~7409829
> *bro u were pulling $100 bills from all over your fat rolls niggy?
> *


I wish...


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2007, 12:43 PM~7410325
> *I wish...
> *


YOU ARE DAVE GATES


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 5 2007, 04:47 PM~7412395
> *YOU ARE DAVE GATES
> *


and you are MAYHEM TRUMP...


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## billy nugz

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 5 2007, 11:25 PM~7415151
> *and you are MAYHEM TRUMP...
> *


so ,the gates familly is the richest in the world


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2007, 10:49 AM~7418880
> *so ,the gates familly is the richest in the world
> *


I might be Dave Gates but not related to Bill Gates like you are with your uncle Donald fokker... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2007, 04:48 PM~7421022
> *I might be Dave Gates but not related to Bill Gates like you are with your uncle Donald fokker... :0
> *


YOU MONEY BAGS BASTARD THATS YO DADDY DONT LIE U CHEAP SKATE!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2007, 04:25 PM~7421262
> *YOU MONEY BAGS BASTARD THATS YO DADDY DONT LIE U CHEAP SKATE!!
> *


I have no cash,that's a proven fact...


----------



## razor

:0


> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 6 2007, 05:25 PM~7421262
> *YOU MONEY BAGS BASTARD THATS YO DADDY DONT LIE U CHEAP SKATE!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 6 2007, 09:00 PM~7422379
> *I have no cash,that's a proven fact...
> *



yeah we put him the hole after we ate on saturday nite so hes broke..lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 6 2007, 10:28 PM~7423607
> *yeah we put him the hole after we ate on saturday nite so hes broke..lol
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHA HE KILLED THE BUFFET ,BUT ITS BEEN A FEW DAYS HE MAKES MILLIONS IN A DAY


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Mar 6 2007, 09:28 PM~7423607
> *yeah we put him the hole after we ate on saturday nite so hes broke..lol
> *


Egg knows what's up... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 7 2007, 11:02 AM~7427390
> *BAHAHAHAHAHA HE  KILLED THE BUFFET ,BUT ITS BEEN A FEW DAYS HE MAKES MILLIONS IN A DAY
> *


fokker I wish I could make all the cash you make in a day... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 8 2007, 04:27 PM~7437609
> *fokker I wish I could make all the cash you make in a day... :0
> *


OK LIER MR MONEY STACKS!!


----------



## razor

waat's up my little bitches........maybe we see you on sun at da show? :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

passed by the shop on weds. no one was around. what show is on sunday?


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 9 2007, 06:27 PM~7446469
> *passed by the shop on weds. no one was around. what show is on sunday?
> *


peeformance world,you gona show?.......and dont say you dont want to pay 20$......there's gona be a gang of people goin.......and if we all unite,there's gona be a grip!........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

where is the venu?


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 9 2007, 07:50 PM~7446845
> *where is the venu?
> *


international building...wut up nugs


----------



## 2low

im in, i work saterday night. so what time sunday?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 9 2007, 09:02 PM~7447166
> *im in, i work saterday night. so what time sunday?
> *


x2 any lows gonna be there :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 9 2007, 09:02 PM~7447166
> *im in, i work saterday night. so what time sunday?
> *


probably get there for 12:00...say everybody meet in front of the main gate 30 min who ever shows between 12:00 and 12:30...after that i say just go in and i'm sure everybody gona see each other inside...........


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## kdogg213

:angry: :angry: wish i can go 2 tha show
:angry: :angry:


----------



## 2low

cool, im down see ya at noon


----------



## Big E

Pg 2. :dunno: 


TTT


----------



## SpaHKz

pumps..


----------



## ShowKase

ayo i need a quote for my Brougham ... 2/3 pumps 8 Batt for instance ... wrapped frame and all ...


----------



## 2low

TTT

for quotes please call...



> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 11 2005, 10:04 PM~3260766
> *It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here.  A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called….
> 
> [attachmentid=187895]
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> 
> We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products!
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 19 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> Asif - (416) 899-2027
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> *


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Mar 11 2007, 08:55 PM~7457454
> *i need a quote for pumps for my coupe..
> *


A TWO PUMP FULL CHROME KIT NEW FRONT AND BACK SPRINGS, POWER BALLS WITH 6 "BRAND NEW" NOT USED BATTERIES :thumbsup: INSTALLED FOR $3500, AND YOU ALSO GET NEW UPPER AND LOWER UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS, OR FOR $5500 YOU GET THE SAME KIT, A SET OF 13' SPOKES AND TIRES, THE FOUR CORNERS, THE BOTTOM OF CROSSMEMBER, REAR END REINFORCED AND A SET OF UPPERS AND LOWERS REINFORCED AND EXTENDED TO YOUR LIKING. FOR 14" WHEELS AND TIRES ADD AN EXTRA $200.


----------



## switches and thangs

OUR JUST CALL


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Mar 12 2007, 02:53 AM~7459619
> *ayo i need a quote for my Brougham ... 2/3 pumps 8 Batt for instance ... wrapped frame and all ...
> *


FRAME WRAPPE IS 3000 2 4000 DEPENDS ON WHAT U WONT JUST CALL ME JEFF


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Mar 12 2007, 10:20 AM~7460771
> *FRAME WRAPPE IS 3000 2 4000 DEPENDS ON WHAT U WONT JUST CALL ME JEFF
> *


i just call him whiteboy myself :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :uh: nice


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Mar 11 2007, 10:55 PM~7457454
> *i need a quote for pumps for my coupe..
> *



shop around...


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## MAYHEM

sup


----------



## billy nugz

sup yo


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## MAYHEM

ha


----------



## allbusiness

what up....


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 03:39 PM~7484594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up....
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 02:39 PM~7484594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up....
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 02:39 PM~7484594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up....
> *


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 15 2007, 01:39 PM~7484594
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what up....
> *


 :ugh: :nosad: :loco: :barf: 
WTF?


----------



## allbusiness

I bet there gonna make a hat next.....


----------



## MAYHEM

GHEY


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

wah


----------



## ShowKase

Ayo im looking for a reliable mechanic who either is very very familliar with Caddys or is a Caddy expert - preferrably in the GTA area ...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Mar 17 2007, 08:53 AM~7495560
> *Ayo im looking for a reliable mechanic who either is very very familliar with Caddys or is a Caddy expert - preferrably in the GTA area ...
> *


RoyFoss
905-886-2000


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 17 2007, 09:38 AM~7496120
> *RoyFoss
> 905-886-2000
> *


even with older models ?


----------



## allcoupedup

What you need done, showcase? I can help you with that. What kinda Caddy?


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 17 2007, 11:23 PM~7499488
> *What you need done, showcase?  I can help you with that.  What kinda Caddy?
> *


hey man ... yeah well its a 1989 Cadillac Brougham ... and i decided that before i get my setup done i want to make sure that the engine is running in absolute tip top shape ... maybe even add a bit more power ... problem is seems like every time i start the car and even after i sit there and let it warm up it idles, idles really low and then conks out ( i always have to sit there and give it gas to save it from cutting out ) ... alotta times ill start it up, throw it into reverse and it'll conk out , gotta restart again . Alotta times ill start it up, start to drive off and it'll conk out, gotta restart again. The other day i was driving down the road and all of a sudden the car goes dead, power steering dies so i almost eat the curb - couldnt start it back up, battery was fine - but no power to anything. Id turn the key and nothing - no starter no nothing. Eventually i call my boy and he wiggles around one of the grounds and it started. He even added an additional ground just in case - but i dont think thats it because the car still cuts out. On top of all that its kinda sluggish going up even the slightest of inclines so i want a bit more power to work with. Thats the main problem besides some minor cosmetic things here and there. Lemme know if what you think ....

Blessings ...


----------



## allcoupedup

What up Case.

Basic things first. Have you given the car a tune up (ie plugs, wires, cap rotor)? Sounds like you have a fuel delivery problem, though. Fuel filter and possibly even the fuel pump.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Mar 18 2007, 10:17 AM~7500265
> *hey man ... yeah well its a 1989 Cadillac Brougham ... and i decided that before i get my setup done i want to make sure that the engine is running in absolute tip top shape ... maybe even add a bit more power ... problem is seems like every time i start the car and even after i sit there and let it warm up it idles, idles really low and then conks out ( i always have to sit there and give it gas to save it from cutting out ) ... alotta times ill start it up, throw it into reverse and it'll conk out , gotta restart again . Alotta times ill start it up, start to drive off and it'll conk out, gotta restart again. The other day i was driving down the road and all of a sudden the car goes dead, power steering dies so i almost eat the curb - couldnt start it back up, battery was fine - but no power to anything. Id turn the key and nothing - no starter no nothing. Eventually i call my boy and he wiggles around one of the grounds and it started. He even added an additional ground just in case - but i dont think thats it because the car still cuts out. On top of all that its kinda sluggish going up even the slightest of inclines so i want a bit more power to work with. Thats the main problem besides some minor cosmetic things here and there. Lemme know if what you think ....
> 
> Blessings ...
> *


idle ajustment,i had a 88,those 80' carb's suck balls if they never were cleaned,there easy to swap to an edlelbrock style or something else,but you can also try cleaning up the one you got,carb clean,change fuel filter,set idle screw higher............call allcouped up he will help you out......bin a while sif :wave:


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats up Danny. Yeah man, been a while.


----------



## allbusiness

Hello peoples welcome to my dream room....


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 18 2007, 08:47 PM~7502455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello peoples welcome to my dream room....
> *


looks a lot like my room :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Mar 18 2007, 09:17 AM~7500265
> *hey man ... yeah well its a 1989 Cadillac Brougham ... and i decided that before i get my setup done i want to make sure that the engine is running in absolute tip top shape ... maybe even add a bit more power ... problem is seems like every time i start the car and even after i sit there and let it warm up it idles, idles really low and then conks out ( i always have to sit there and give it gas to save it from cutting out ) ... alotta times ill start it up, throw it into reverse and it'll conk out , gotta restart again . Alotta times ill start it up, start to drive off and it'll conk out, gotta restart again. The other day i was driving down the road and all of a sudden the car goes dead, power steering dies so i almost eat the curb - couldnt start it back up, battery was fine - but no power to anything. Id turn the key and nothing - no starter no nothing. Eventually i call my boy and he wiggles around one of the grounds and it started. He even added an additional ground just in case - but i dont think thats it because the car still cuts out. On top of all that its kinda sluggish going up even the slightest of inclines so i want a bit more power to work with. Thats the main problem besides some minor cosmetic things here and there. Lemme know if what you think ....
> 
> Blessings ...
> *


my car did that to me when my alt. was going. but check with allcoupedup, hes the lac man.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Mar 18 2007, 08:47 PM~7502455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello peoples welcome to my dream room....
> *


hey thats luxuriousmontreals bed!!!! :0


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 18 2007, 12:05 PM~7500414
> *idle ajustment,i had a 88,those 80' carb's suck balls if they never were cleaned,there easy to swap to an edlelbrock style or something else,but you can also try cleaning up the one you got,carb clean,change fuel filter,set idle screw higher............call allcouped up he will help you out......bin a while sif :wave:
> *



Danny, was your Caddy TBI or carbed?


----------



## 2low




----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Mar 18 2007, 10:17 AM~7500265
> *hey man ... yeah well its a 1989 Cadillac Brougham ... and i decided that before i get my setup done i want to make sure that the engine is running in absolute tip top shape ... maybe even add a bit more power ... problem is seems like every time i start the car and even after i sit there and let it warm up it idles, idles really low and then conks out ( i always have to sit there and give it gas to save it from cutting out ) ... alotta times ill start it up, throw it into reverse and it'll conk out , gotta restart again . Alotta times ill start it up, start to drive off and it'll conk out, gotta restart again. The other day i was driving down the road and all of a sudden the car goes dead, power steering dies so i almost eat the curb - couldnt start it back up, battery was fine - but no power to anything. Id turn the key and nothing - no starter no nothing. Eventually i call my boy and he wiggles around one of the grounds and it started. He even added an additional ground just in case - but i dont think thats it because the car still cuts out. On top of all that its kinda sluggish going up even the slightest of inclines so i want a bit more power to work with. Thats the main problem besides some minor cosmetic things here and there. Lemme know if what you think ....
> 
> Blessings ...
> *


first - pull the fault codes off the climate control and post em up


----------



## SpaHKz

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Mar 19 2007, 11:40 AM~7506252
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey man do you got any side pics of that car? i think he has the same wheels as me.. want to see how they look on whitewalls.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Mar 19 2007, 10:36 AM~7505883
> *Danny, was your Caddy TBI or carbed?
> *


the 88 was carbed......gutless as fuck.....but it had a nice moonroof though.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2007, 10:08 AM~7505763
> *hey thats luxuriousmontreals bed!!!! :0
> *


yup yup :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

just a few old pics, though i'd share. Just to show the type of work Switches&Thangs does!


----------



## topless65

A set of uppers for originallow.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 19 2007, 09:08 AM~7505763
> *hey thats luxuriousmontreals bed!!!! :0
> *


wahahahaaaaaaaa I wish MAYHEM TRUMP... :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 19 2007, 09:39 PM~7510775
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few old pics, though i'd share. Just to show the type of work Switches&Thangs does!
> *


damn that's nice... :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2007, 12:58 PM~7513969
> *wahahahaaaaaaaa I wish MAYHEM TRUMP... :0
> *


WELL ITS THE TRUTH DAVID GATES YOU FUCKIN POP TART!!


----------



## lolow

niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice work


----------



## maniak2005

good work


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by maniak2005+Mar 20 2007, 07:01 PM~7516351-->
> 
> 
> 
> good work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 20 2007, 06:55 PM~7516309
> *niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiice work
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 20 2007, 12:59 PM~7513980
> *damn that's nice... :0
> *


Jeff says thanks!!! (his computer is down right now) so he asked me to pass on the word.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 20 2007, 11:51 PM~7519074
> *Jeff says thanks!!! (his computer is down right now) so he asked me to pass on the word.
> *


frame looks good kamil............he he :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

watts poppin fellaz 
that looks reall nice


----------



## Big E




----------



## allbusiness

nice ass :biggrin:


----------



## razor

jeffry my boi.


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 21 2007, 04:00 PM~7522730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice pic...She'll be out again this year, hopefully with better luck.


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Mar 21 2007, 02:00 PM~7522730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wicked picture :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## lolow




----------



## topless65

Great pics lolow, i've never seen those!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 21 2007, 11:29 PM~7526083
> *Great pics lolow, i've never seen those!!!
> *


scrape 06 :cheesy:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2007, 09:30 PM~7526097
> *scrape 06  :cheesy:
> *


yeah nice pics you goof...I notice you post them one by one and they've been posted before mister repost master... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 21 2007, 11:36 PM~7526159
> *yeah nice pics you goof...I notice you post them one by one and they've been posted before mister repost master... :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: you repost to much you see same pics all over you go0f hahahaha


----------



## coco73chev

check this 1 out ...still had the blue walls on errrrrrrr



 :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

nice :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

sweet pic's


----------



## coco73chev




----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

KOOL PICS


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

BUMP FOR THE METAL !


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 23 2007, 09:32 AM~7535774
> *BUMP FOR THE METAL !
> *


yas i like metal :biggrin: alot of metal.....even copper and aluminum :0 :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 23 2007, 09:43 AM~7535819
> *yas i like metal :biggrin: alot of metal.....even copper and aluminum :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

WTF


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

OK


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 23 2007, 07:43 AM~7535819
> *yas i like metal :biggrin: alot of metal.....even copper and aluminum :0  :biggrin:
> *



HA HA ...yo you almost sounded like Oliver " The cash/jewelry man fucker" LMAO

I'll buy your used gold, mom's earrings for CASH..lol


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 21 2007, 09:38 PM~7526187
> *:uh: you repost to much you see same pics all over you go0f hahahaha
> *


wahahahaha braaaaaaaaaaaaavvvvvvvvooooooooooooooo repost master... :twak:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Duppy_@Mar 23 2007, 06:51 PM~7538874
> *HA HA ...yo you almost sounded like Oliver " The cash/jewelry man fucker" LMAO
> 
> I'll buy your used gold, mom's earrings for CASH..lol
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: thats a fckn crook right there :angry:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:     :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

what up fokkers... :biggrin:


----------



## SpaHKz

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Mar 12 2007, 11:16 AM~7460745
> *A TWO PUMP FULL CHROME KIT NEW FRONT AND BACK SPRINGS, POWER BALLS WITH 6 "BRAND NEW" NOT USED BATTERIES :thumbsup: INSTALLED FOR $3500, AND YOU ALSO GET NEW UPPER AND LOWER UNBREAKABLE BALL JOINTS, OR FOR $5500 YOU GET THE SAME KIT, A SET OF 13' SPOKES AND TIRES, THE FOUR CORNERS, THE BOTTOM OF CROSSMEMBER, REAR END REINFORCED AND A SET OF UPPERS AND LOWERS REINFORCED AND EXTENDED TO YOUR LIKING. FOR 14" WHEELS AND TIRES ADD AN EXTRA $200.
> *



is this quote for a street kit? or competition?


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## razor

post thos pix fool. :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 23 2007, 08:32 AM~7535774
> *BUMP FOR THE METAL !
> *


METAL :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Mar 24 2007, 11:35 PM~7545243
> *is this quote for a street kit? or competition?
> *


Ususally street kits are not all chrome, for companies like showtime etc. This kit comes Marz gears and chrome blocks, tanks, motors etc. The kit comes with both blocks being 3/8 but can be upgraded to 1/2 or bigger for a small difference in price, and 8" and 10" cylinders. And remember you can customize anything you like for example deep cups, cylinder size, colour matched blocks and backing plates, etc.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:04 PM~7547543
> *Ususally street kits are not all chrome, for companies like showtime etc. This kit comes Marz gears and chrome blocks, tanks, motors etc. The kit comes with both blocks being 3/8 but can be upgraded to 1/2 or bigger for a small difference in price, and 8" and 10" cylinders. And remember you can customize anything you like for example  :biggrin:  cylinder size, colour matched blocks and backing plates, etc.
> *


deep cuts is what you get when you mess with sharp steel.....i shuld know


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:04 PM~7547543
> *Ususally street kits are not all chrome, for companies like showtime etc. This kit comes Marz gears and chrome blocks, tanks, motors etc. The kit comes with both blocks being 3/8 but can be upgraded to 1/2 or bigger for a small difference in price, and 8" and 10" cylinders. And remember you can customize anything you like for example deep cuts, cylinder size, colour matched blocks and backing plates, etc.
> *


----------



## razor

you sneeky there topless 64..opps 65 :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 25 2007, 02:12 PM~7547583
> *you sneeky there topless 64..opps 65 :biggrin:
> *


i think those paint fumes are making you see things.. i have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 25 2007, 01:12 PM~7547583
> *you sneeky there topless 64..opps 65 :biggrin:
> *


lol


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:15 PM~7547597
> *i think those paint fumes are making you see things.. i have no idea what you're talking about
> *


you mean primer...who was smellin the ''paint'' fumes now :biggrin:


----------



## SpaHKz

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:04 PM~7547543
> *Ususally street kits are not all chrome, for companies like showtime etc. This kit comes Marz gears and chrome blocks, tanks, motors etc. The kit comes with both blocks being 3/8 but can be upgraded to 1/2 or bigger for a small difference in price, and 8" and 10" cylinders. And remember you can customize anything you like for example deep cups, cylinder size, colour matched blocks and backing plates, etc.
> *



so the kits switches have are not street kits? and whats the big difference between street and competiton anyways? i was reading some of the forums and it explained somewhat, but i would like to know specifically if the prohoppers switches is quoting are street or competiton :cheesy:


----------



## topless65

*SPECIAL THANKS TO RAZOR FOR HIS HELP, HE REALLY DID AN AMAZING JOB!!* and also "switches&thangs" a.k.a. Jeff for his great fabrication skills, and putting up with my attitude!!!


----------



## kdogg213

nice pic and more


----------



## kdogg213

meant any more 
mybad


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by SpaHKz_@Mar 25 2007, 02:21 PM~7547627
> *so the kits switches have are not street kits? and whats the big difference between street and competiton anyways? i was reading some of the forums and it explained somewhat, but i would like to know specifically if the prohoppers switches is quoting are street or competiton  :cheesy:
> *


You would have to take to jeff or asif directly, cuase i'm not 100% sure. But if you want Carling switches i don't see it being a problem. I also believe the kit comes with chrome cylinders and 4 chrome dumps (dont' quote me on that, but i'm 99% sure. But those wouldn't be adex dumps) Cause 4 chrome adexs probally cost about 3500.LOL


----------



## SpaHKz

ye thanks for the info still, ima hit them up when i get my seats back, im just trying to get info on it right now.


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:26 PM~7547656
> *You would have to take to jeff or asif directly, cuase i'm not 100% sure. But if you want Carling switches i don't see it being a problem. I also believe the kit comes with chrome cylinders and 4 chrome dumps (dont' quote me on that, but i'm 99% sure. But those wouldn't be adex dumps) Cause 4 chrome adexs probally cost about 3500.LOL
> *


also vented end caps on the motors,and i believe...a fuck i forgot


----------



## kdogg213

fo real thanks for the info to 
good look out fam


----------



## topless65

*Primer ONLY no bondo!!!!!*


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:22 PM~7547634
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO RAZOR FOR HIS HELP, HE REALLY DID AN AMAZING JOB!! and also "switches&thangs" a.k.a. Jeff for his great fabrication stills, and putting up with my attitude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


paint fumes you say :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 25 2007, 02:31 PM~7547681
> *also vented end caps on the motors,and i believe...a fuck i forgot
> *


aww fuck?


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:34 PM~7547697
> *aww fuck?
> *


fumes :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

I know some people are looking for the checkerplate.!!LOL


----------



## lolow

niiiiiiiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## topless65




----------



## DREEGZ

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## razor

nice... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: let me know for mon or tues kamil.


----------



## 84Dippin

nice work jeff and danny :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## kdogg213

scarpe by the lake 
is aug 18 u guys said 

any show in july ???


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 25 2007, 11:43 PM~7550335
> *scarpe by the lake
> is aug 18 u guys said
> 
> any show in july ???
> *


Rollerz Only July4th Pinic is taking place on July 1st in the Falls (joe will correct me on that if i'm wrong.)


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by razor+Mar 25 2007, 03:33 PM~7548000-->
> 
> 
> 
> nice... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: let me know for mon or tues kamil.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To be honest, you probally won't see me down there till like sunday. Just cause i'll be busy with school this week.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DREEGZ_@Mar 25 2007, 03:32 PM~7547986
> *  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm sure that jeff already talked to you, but would you be interested in doing some pinstriping on the frame?


----------



## UCEFAMILY1

JUST A INVITE


----------



## 2low

TTT

eh jeff. i was wondering if you can do some welding on my frame once it gets dropped here. nothing crazy :biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 26 2007, 02:52 AM~7551540
> *Rollerz Only July4th Pinic is taking place on July 1st in the Falls (joe will correct me on that if i'm wrong.)
> *


yup - and Scrape is the 19th of August


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 26 2007, 03:00 AM~7551556
> *To be honest, you probally won't see me down there till like sunday. Just cause i'll be busy with school this week.I'm sure that jeff already talked to you, but would you be interested in doing some pinstriping on the frame?
> *


sunday it is.......unlles otherwise.


----------



## kdogg213

thats suck i gotta miss that frist pinic july 1 
but wat the fuck i will b at the rest


----------



## lolow

:0


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 26 2007, 12:03 PM~7553223
> *:uh:
> *


you boerd?........get that lack ready son........i wana see what you can do on dem swithces. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 12:51 PM~7547767
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know some people are looking for the checkerplate.!!LOL
> *


shit that frame looks real nice...Is it yours Kamil? :0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Mar 26 2007, 05:02 PM~7554962
> *shit that frame looks real nice...Is it yours Kamil? :0
> *


Thanks, but no thats for my firend Raustin, He is the one who has the gold Lemans. So that frame is going under that car. My frame is in the back of some of those pics, and its getting done soon as well..i'll be sure to post pics of mine asap.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 26 2007, 04:00 AM~7551556
> *I'm sure that jeff already talked to you, but would you be interested in doing some pinstriping on the frame?
> *


yea man id love to


----------



## ShowKase

sooooo ... the weathers gettin nice ... wheres everyone meetin up to cruise this summer ? i actually want to get a cruise together - thinking meeting up at Yonge & Sheppard on a Friday night and cruising all the way down from Yonge & Sheppard down Yonge to the Lakeshore ... just a thought ... maybe some of y'all would be down ...


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## billy nugz

bump for the vumey shop lol good to see you guys


----------



## billy nugz

I meant Fumey


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 26 2007, 04:13 PM~7555564
> *Thanks, but no thats for my firend Raustin, He is the one who has the gold Lemans. So that frame is going under that car. My frame is in the back of some of those pics, and its getting done soon as well..i'll be sure to post pics of mine asap.
> *


right on man...It's looking real nice bro...


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## razor

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 84Dippin_@Mar 25 2007, 06:36 PM~7548974
> *nice work jeff and danny  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 fuckn looks bad ass


----------



## MAYHEM

x4


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

HEY LOLOW I GOT YOUR DREAM GIRL


----------



## kdogg213

just wanna know if this is a good price for a set of wheels
real dayton 14x7 72 spoke for $ 1,801.00cnd 


:biggrin:   :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 28 2007, 04:33 PM~7570838
> *just wanna know if this is a good price for a set of wheels
> real dayton 14x7 72 spoke for $ 1,801.00cnd
> :biggrin:      :biggrin:
> *


if there new and in good condition and you like them it's not a bad deal,just make sure that price includes the knock off's and adaptors.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2007, 01:04 PM~7569257
> *HEY LOLOW I GOT YOUR DREAM GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2007, 01:04 PM~7569257
> *HEY LOLOW I GOT YOUR DREAM GIRL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that bitch must of had taco bell. :barf: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## UCEFAMILY1

eeeew dont bring that hina to the show :cheesy:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 28 2007, 04:43 PM~7570915
> *if there new and in good condition and you like them it's not a bad deal,just make sure that price includes the knock off's and adaptors.
> *


ye its got every thing its brand new its from daytonwheels.com


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 28 2007, 05:20 PM~7571199
> *ye its got every thing its brand new its from daytonwheels.com
> *


post a pick son!


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 28 2007, 05:20 PM~7571199
> *ye its got every thing its brand new its from daytonwheels.com
> *


daytonwirewheel.com


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 28 2007, 05:22 PM~7571209
> *daytonwirewheel.com
> *


1800 canadian.?..........ko 100 spoke two prong ko,me likey real nice :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 28 2007, 05:29 PM~7571248
> *1800 canadian.?..........ko 100 spoke two prong ko,me likey real nice :biggrin:
> *


14x7 all chrome 72 spoke he said 
i dont even know if its two prong


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 28 2007, 05:31 PM~7571266
> *14x7 all chrome 72 spoke he said
> i dont even know if its two prong
> *


if you like 72 spoke,most cars have 100 spokes,but if you wana be a lil different go with then 72's...all crhome or gold center.


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 28 2007, 05:45 PM~7571349
> *if you like 72 spoke,most cars have 100 spokes,but if you wana be a lil different go with then 72's...all crhome or gold center.
> *


ye i know most cars got the 100's but thats what he told me for 72's
im gettin a 100s tho all crome wit crm center


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Mar 28 2007, 05:51 PM~7571389
> *ye i know most cars got the 100's but thats what he told me for 72's
> im gettin a 100s tho all crome wit crm center
> *


cooo


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY1_@Mar 28 2007, 04:03 PM~7571098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeew dont bring that hina to the show  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Mar 26 2007, 07:11 PM~7555924
> *yea man id love to
> *


well if your not busy on sunday we're painting it red so if you wanna come check it out....and it would be nice if you could do some gold pinstriping and maybe leafing in a few spots sometime during next week..


----------



## Duppy

sup


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 28 2007, 11:18 PM~7573875
> *well if your not busy on sunday we're painting it red so if you wanna come check it out....and it would be nice if you could do some gold pinstriping and maybe leafing in a few spots sometime during next week..
> *


paint really?


----------



## allbusiness

bttt


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 28 2007, 05:45 PM~7571349
> *if you like 72 spoke,most cars have 100 spokes,but if you wana be a lil different go with then 72's...all crhome or gold center.
> *


nope the best daytons are 88 spoke but tryin to find em is impossible


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 29 2007, 11:26 PM~7580978
> *nope the best daytons are 88 spoke but tryin to find em is impossible
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

UP UP AND AWAYYYY


----------



## lolow

:uh: Bah !!! :cheesy:


----------



## allbusiness

ttt niccas


----------



## MAYHEM

OK


----------



## razor

aloha :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

whats good homies


----------



## razor

what it dew


----------



## lolow

:uh: :dunno:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## allbusiness

Bitch looks crazy.... :biggrin:


----------



## razor




----------



## kdogg213

wattts poppin


----------



## billy nugz

bu bu bu bump it up


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Mar 30 2007, 10:35 PM~7588252
> *what it dew
> *


hopefully about 50+ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

uffin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Mar 31 2007, 11:14 PM~7592735
> *hopefully about 50+ :0  :biggrin:
> *



degrees? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 31 2007, 09:34 PM~7592834
> *degrees? :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 31 2007, 10:34 PM~7592834
> *degrees? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: good one


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Mar 31 2007, 10:34 PM~7592834
> *degrees? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: wut up joe?


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 1 2007, 01:17 AM~7593385
> *:0  :roflmao: wut up joe?
> *



nuthin frank.


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 1 2007, 10:13 AM~7594526
> *nuthin frank.
> *



LOL NOW THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT RITE THUR........


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## Chaotic Lows

uffin:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 02:22 PM~7547634
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO RAZOR FOR HIS HELP, HE REALLY DID AN AMAZING JOB!! and also "switches&thangs" a.k.a. Jeff for his great fabrication skills, and putting up with my attitude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Mar 25 2007, 01:22 PM~7547634
> *SPECIAL THANKS TO RAZOR FOR HIS HELP, HE REALLY DID AN AMAZING JOB!! and also "switches&thangs" a.k.a. Jeff for his great fabrication skills, and putting up with my attitude!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


when were these pics taken?


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Apr 1 2007, 06:21 PM~7596456
> *when were these pics taken?
> *


the day i posted them.March 25 i believe.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 2 2007, 12:03 AM~7599321
> *the day i posted them.March 25 i believe.
> *



Really.... Hey Dan.... i thought ya quit? LOL


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Apr 2 2007, 05:59 AM~7600175
> *Really.... Hey Dan.... i thought ya quit? LOL
> *


i did for 2 weeks,i cut down tho...still trying.


----------



## DRAGGINTOY

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 2 2007, 04:05 PM~7603395
> *i did for 2 weeks,i cut down tho...still trying.
> *



lol 2 WEEKS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by DRAGGINTOY_@Apr 2 2007, 05:59 PM~7604190
> *lol 2 WEEKS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


the fameous two week's :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:0


----------



## billy nugz

bups !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 3 2007, 01:43 PM~7609808
> *bups !
> *


 :uh:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2007, 02:04 PM~7610338
> *:uh:
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 3 2007, 03:29 PM~7610527
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


 :loco:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 3 2007, 07:18 PM~7611978
> *t t t
> *


x2


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Any more pics fellas?


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 3 2007, 04:46 PM~7611507
> *:loco:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *

















:nosad:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 4 2007, 02:14 PM~7617272
> *Any more pics fellas?
> *


i'll post them either tonight or tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 4 2007, 02:26 PM~72
> *MY NEW RIDE HOMIES
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## kdogg213




----------



## topless65

Frame is painted and done...i'll update pics tomorrow.


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 4 2007, 12:36 PM~7617430
> *i'll post them either tonight or tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## topless65

Don't worry, you'll all see her this summer totally rebuilt at S&T(new frame, suspension, engine, trunk lid :biggrin: ), hopfully hitting some nice numbers at SCRAPE..


----------



## allbusiness

Do the damn thang.......


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Apr 4 2007, 03:31 PM~7618240-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: :uh:  :angry:  :biggrin:  :roflmao: :ugh: :rofl: :scrutinize: :happysad: :tongue:  :wow: :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-topless65_@Apr 5 2007, 12:42 AM~7621864
> *
> Don't worry, you'll all see her this summer totally rebuilt at S&T(new frame, suspension, engine, trunk lid :biggrin: ), hopfully hitting some nice numbers at SCRAPE..
> *


Nice ! TTT


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

ya ruston must be happy


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 5 2007, 12:42 AM~7621864
> *
> Don't worry, you'll all see her this summer totally rebuilt at S&T(new frame, suspension, engine, trunk lid :biggrin: ), hopfully hitting some nice numbers at SCRAPE..
> *


nice


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Apr 5 2007, 08:53 AM~7623501
> *nice
> *


 :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 6 2007, 11:52 AM~7630725
> *t t t :cheesy:
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: BAh !! :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


> _Originally posted by lolow_@Apr 6 2007, 12:32 PM~7631027
> *:uh: BAh !!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: WAH!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 6 2007, 04:01 AM~7629636
> *
> *


I SEE IN THE TIRE TREAD U LOOKIN FO THESE








:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 6 2007, 05:38 PM~7633238
> *I SEE IN THE TIRE TREAD U LOOKIN FO THESE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


thats nice


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@Apr 6 2007, 06:54 PM~7633359
> *thats nice
> *


OH YES THEY SURE ARE! :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

frames looking damm good ,nice job s&t :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 6 2007, 08:06 PM~7633711
> *It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [img]http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/6624/pict0373oa3.jpg[/img]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

good job on the frame fellas...


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Apr 6 2007, 10:47 PM~7634618
> *good job on the frame fellas...
> *


Thanks!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Apr 6 2007, 08:10 PM~7633741
> *frames looking damm good ,nice job s&t :biggrin:
> *


x10 :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 6 2007, 07:06 PM~7633711
> *It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD FAM


----------



## allbusiness

Coming to see that shit in person tomorrow... :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 7 2007, 01:19 AM~7636114
> *Coming to see that shit in person tomorrow... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## 2low

that shit looks NICE :biggrin:


----------



## SpaHKz

outta the blue, but i know we have to have some raptors fans here..

RAPTORS PLAYOFF TICKETS GAME 1 AND 2, ROW 104-112, VERY GOOD SEATS, GET THEM BEFORE THEY GONE,(pretty sure lower bowls sold out already on ticketmaster) MESSAGE FOR INFO.


----------



## 5DEUCE

I saw it in person ity looks awesome, good job boyz!


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 7 2007, 07:02 PM~7639190
> *I saw it in person ity looks awesome, good job boyz!
> *


so fresh and so clean :biggrin:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 7 2007, 07:36 PM~7639347
> *so fresh and so clean :biggrin:
> *


only if you painted cars! frame looks great guys


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by different_@Apr 7 2007, 09:37 PM~7640250
> *only if you painted cars! frame looks great guys
> *


maybe if you can come by and talk to jeff about getting a frame done for your car. He's real good at it and i'm sure you'll get a fair price. Do you want directions to his shop?


----------



## lolow

:uh:  :thumbsup:


----------



## razor

:0


> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 7 2007, 10:17 PM~7640542
> *maybe if you can come by and talk to jeff about getting a frame done for your car. He's real good at it and i'm sure you'll get a fair price. Do you want directions to his shop?
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

i see you creep'n down there deuce


----------



## 5DEUCE

creepin while you sleepin


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 8 2007, 12:28 AM~7641401
> *creepin while you sleepin
> *


i aint sleepin cousin.......but i am tired....i'm out cuz i talk to you during da week.


----------



## MAYHEM

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET PAINT JOB


----------



## 81delta

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## str8W3stC0ast1n

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 6 2007, 05:06 PM~7633711
> *It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 6 2007, 07:06 PM~7633711
> *It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## allbusiness

ttt..... For that clean ass frame.....


----------



## C-Bass

Jeff thanks for taking care of those powerballs for me before I went back to Mexico.

what a fuckin joke

3 weeks notice and you can't source the shit


----------



## billy nugz

Hater proof frame??? I thought for sure there would be one dood haiting on the frame but NOPE! ...LOOKS CRISP !


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 8 2007, 09:55 PM~7645898
> *Hater proof frame??? I thought for sure there would be one dood haiting on the frame but NOPE! ...LOOKS CRISP !
> *


and flex proof


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 8 2007, 09:55 PM~7645898
> *Hater proof frame??? I thought for sure there would be one dood haiting on the frame but NOPE! ...LOOKS CRISP !
> *



i can deep fry for extra crispyness :biggrin: ......wut up nugs....hows the ''sale'' going?...........sometimes you gota cut your losses,i know i did when i sold the big body but it whent to a good home.........what it dew rob... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## billy nugz

LOL well I get all kinds of people saying they want to buy it but no one has shown me cash even the low ballers


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 8 2007, 09:56 PM~7646291
> *[/color]
> i can deep fry for extra crispyness :biggrin: ......wut up nugs....hows the ''sale'' going?...........sometimes you gota cut your losses,i know i did when i sold the big body but it whent to a good home.........what it dew rob... :biggrin:
> *


I ment to add this to the last post feel free to point and laugh :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: WHATS UP FELLLAZ


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 9 2007, 11:47 AM~7649139
> *LOL well I get all kinds of people saying they want to buy it but no one has shown me cash even the low ballers
> *


 ILL TRADE YOU FOR A BOTTLE OF STEROIDS :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 8 2007, 07:56 PM~7646291
> *[/color]
> i can deep fry for extra crispyness :biggrin: ......wut up nugs....hows the ''sale'' going?...........sometimes you gota cut your losses,i know i did when i sold the big body but it whent to a good home.........what it dew rob... :biggrin:
> *


Nuttin much just picked up some 14/7s for the front... :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 9 2007, 02:54 PM~7650793
> *ILL TRADE YOU FOR A BOTTLE OF STEROIDS :biggrin:
> *


REALLY !!! :cheesy: ... :uh:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 9 2007, 08:47 AM~7649139
> *LOL well I get all kinds of people saying they want to buy it but no one has shown me cash even the low ballers
> *


Hows the sale coming along Nugz? I hope you get what you want. Toronto is broke, and yet LiL has many low ballers.  Its a nice Low though, I've seen it in person at Switches N Thangz! Has some nice stuff done to it.


----------



## D-BO

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 6 2007, 07:06 PM~7633711
> *It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This frame is off the hook! Maaaaan, you guys in the T.Dot are doing it for real!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Apr 9 2007, 11:32 PM~7655100
> *Hows the sale coming along Nugz? I hope you get what you want. Toronto is broke, and yet LiL has many low ballers.   Its a nice Low though, I've seen it in person at Switches N Thangz! Has some nice stuff done to it.
> *


Its going to mayham. Im giving up on lowriding and going into body building.

(billy rips off shirt ans skreams) "ITS BILLY ROIDS BITCH !" :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz+Apr 9 2007, 10:35 PM~7653860-->
> 
> 
> 
> REALLY !!!  :cheesy: ... :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: YES
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Apr 10 2007, 09:58 AM~7656649
> *Its going to mayham. Im giving up on lowriding and going into body building.
> 
> (billy rips off shirt ans skreams) "ITS BILLY ROIDS BITCH !"  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: BILLY NUGZANAGGER


----------



## billy nugz

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## billy nugz

THAT WAS A PICK OF HANZ AND FRANZ A SECOND AGO !?!?!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 10 2007, 01:33 PM~7658104
> *THAT WAS A PICK OF HANZ AND FRANZ A SECOND AGO !?!?!
> *


WELL WTF HAPPENED TO IT??


----------



## billy nugz

Aperently im a pussy who love retro junk


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 10 2007, 03:38 PM~7659008
> *Aperently im a pussy who love retro junk
> *


bahaha could be worse!!!!


----------



## Duppy

Frame looks bad ass!!


----------



## allbusiness

14/7s for the front with fresh rubber.....


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 10 2007, 05:55 PM~7661498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14/7s for the front with fresh rubber.....
> *


Shit I know that guy from somewhere...lol hey nice 7's homes!


----------



## allbusiness

Thanks now all I need is some straight bars and 5 cadillac chips.......


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 10 2007, 08:55 PM~7661498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14/7s for the front with fresh rubber.....
> *


:biggrin: i almost didn't regconize you without a hat..


----------



## allbusiness

I am puttin dem on tomorrow.....


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 10 2007, 08:55 PM~7661498
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14/7s for the front with fresh rubber.....
> *


looks like those tire's worked out great :biggrin: :biggrin: ,wish i had more


----------



## allbusiness

They cleaned up nice with SOS pads..... :biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 10 2007, 10:04 PM~7662135
> *:biggrin: i almost didn't regconize you without a hat..
> *


your on line allot for someone who said last week he was not going down to da shop till sunday.j/k :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 10 2007, 07:04 PM~7662135
> *:biggrin: i almost didn't regconize you without a hat..
> *


Ya I am at home with the heat on blast posing by my front closet..... Notice the two tone paint on my walls that shit is custom....... :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

Sup Sif......


----------



## allcoupedup

Whats going on Rob? Rims look good. Gonna find that info out for you tomorrow. Let me know how the rims roll!


----------



## allbusiness

Yep I am putting them on tomorrow morning, I will test drive them on friday when the weater is good......


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 10 2007, 09:08 PM~7661620
> *Thanks now all I need is some straight bars and 5 cadillac chips.......
> *


I TOLD YOU WERE TO GETTEM BROHAM? :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 11 2007, 08:24 AM~7665837
> *I TOLD YOU WERE TO GETTEM BROHAM? :biggrin:
> *


The homie is in cali, I have to wait till he is back in town......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 11 2007, 11:40 AM~7665958
> *The homie is in cali, I have to wait till he is back in town......
> *


 :0


----------



## BG PMPN

I got lincoln chips. i sell to you.
throw em on...fcuk people up


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7666631
> *I got lincoln chips.  i sell to you.
> throw em on...fcuk people up
> *


WAHAHAHAHA


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 11 2007, 10:06 AM~7666631
> *I got lincoln chips.  i sell to you.
> throw em on...fcuk people up
> *












I dont want to hert em like HAMMER...... :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

sup hai.....


----------



## allbusiness

Later Hai.....


----------



## MAYHEM

ttmft


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7666631
> *I got lincoln that chips.  i sell to you
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allbusiness

I have found chips with dip......


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 12 2007, 01:35 PM~7675162
> *I have found chips with dip......
> *


doritos and salsa dip?.................... :0 :cheesy:


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 12 2007, 07:37 PM~7675178
> *doritos and salsa dip?.................... :0  :cheesy:
> *


How about eating chips and a DICK BITCH?!
ha ha


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 12 2007, 07:35 PM~7675162
> *I have found chips with dip......
> *


I found curry chips.

I DANCE LIKE A IDIOT.



BUT I MAKE HER HEAAAAART FEEL GOOD


----------



## allbusiness

:biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 12 2007, 02:15 PM~7675426
> *How about eating chips and a DICK BITCH?!
> ha ha
> *


i guess you saw :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## razor

:biggrin:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@Apr 11 2007, 01:06 PM~7666631
> *I got lincoln that chips.  i sell to you.
> throw em on...fcuk people up
> *


ali we all know.................. :biggrin: j/k


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 12 2007, 03:23 PM~7676299
> *ali we all know.................. :biggrin: j/k
> *









razor, I have some scrap steel in P'cola FL can I get a pick up :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

TTT SON !


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 13 2007, 09:35 AM~7682078
> *TTT SON !
> *


OK POPS


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 13 2007, 03:13 AM~7681399
> *razor, I have some scrap steel in P'cola FL can I get a pick up :biggrin:
> *


it better be gold if i gota go that far :biggrin: :biggrin: .........my bros girl is from coco beach......how far is that from there?.........


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

ok


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Apr 13 2007, 04:38 PM~7684777
> *
> *


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 16 2007, 11:06 AM~7701781
> *
> *


i love goooooooooooooooooold


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 16 2007, 05:15 PM~7704921
> *i love goooooooooooooooooold
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 16 2007, 06:15 PM~7704921
> *i love goooooooooooooooooold
> 
> *


WOULD YOU LIKE A GOLDENSHOWER TOO? :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 09:42 AM~7710707
> *WOULD YOU LIKE A GOLDENSHOWER TOO?  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 11:42 AM~7710707
> *WOULD YOU LIKE A GOLDENSHOWER TOO?  :biggrin:
> *


bhaaaaaaaaaa..............no fokker :biggrin: :biggrin: but i would like some gold bars..........i think gold is selling for 600 bucks an ounce.....so if your pee is like gold your rich. :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 17 2007, 01:35 PM~7711518
> *bhaaaaaaaaaa..............no fokker :biggrin:  :biggrin: but i would like some gold bars..........i think gold is selling for 600 bucks an ounce.....so if your pee is like gold your rich. :0
> *


OH YES IM PISS FILLED RICH I DONT MIND SPREDING SOME OF MY GOLD PISS IF YA NEED ,U CAN COME PIC IT UP :uh:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 09:42 AM~7710707
> *WOULD YOU LIKE A GOLDENSHOWER TOO?  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Apr 17 2007, 01:41 PM~7712873
> *:ugh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Apr 17 2007, 04:41 PM~7712873
> *:ugh:
> *


I GOT ENUFF 4 U TOO


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 04:48 PM~7712944
> *I GOT ENUFF 4 U TOO
> *


your a disturbed individual :loco: :yessad: :nicoderm: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 17 2007, 04:54 PM~7712989
> *your a disturbed individual :loco:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT FUCKIN TELL ME U JUST NOTICED THAT :0


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 04:57 PM~7713020
> *DONT FUCKIN TELL ME U JUST NOTICED THAT  :0
> *


just thought i'd point it out :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 17 2007, 05:02 PM~7713043
> *just thought i'd point it out :biggrin:  :0  :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW WHO I AM DONT YOU?????


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 17 2007, 05:42 PM~7713298
> *YOU KNOW WHO I AM DONT YOU?????
> *


lets just say you bought jimmy's car instead of mine.........just kidding :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## allbusiness

:nicoderm:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 17 2007, 02:54 PM~7712989
> *your a disturbed individual :loco:  :yessad:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:
> *


He Is :yessad:


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 17 2007, 05:22 PM~7713521
> *lets just say you bought jimmy's car instead of mine.........just kidding :0  :biggrin:
> *


whahahahhahahahahhaha :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

who is this goldenshower fool :dunno:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 18 2007, 12:08 AM~7716433
> *who is this goldenshower fool :dunno:
> *


let's just say i may have a ham sandwitch for lunch...............when you painting the trizunk deuce?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 17 2007, 06:22 PM~7713521
> *lets just say you bought jimmy's car instead of mine.........just kidding :0  :biggrin:
> *


haha yes....what car did u have????


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 18 2007, 12:08 AM~7716433
> *who is this goldenshower fool :dunno:
> *


you fokker!!!its me mayhem :angry:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 09:47 AM~7718747
> *you fokker!!!its me mayhem :angry:
> *


Did you get banned ? :0


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 18 2007, 12:04 PM~7719269
> *Did you get banned ? :0
> *


YES,YES I DID?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 10:46 AM~7718744
> *haha yes....what car did u have????
> *


allbuisnness has it now,look at his avitar


----------



## allbusiness

yes look my way..... :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 18 2007, 02:00 PM~7720038
> *allbuisnness has it now,look at his avitar
> *


YOU HAD A CADDY AND WHAT THE FUCK HAPPENED ,U MUSTA NOT SHOWN ME PICS FOOL??? :angry:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 18 2007, 07:47 AM~7718747
> *you fokker!!!its me mayhem :angry:
> *


oh ofcourse only you can come up with shit like this...lol :biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 18 2007, 07:11 AM~7718560
> *let's just say i may have a ham sandwitch for lunch...............when you painting the trizunk deuce?
> *


The trizunk is no fun man, I found all kinds of shit under the paint, but going to rip it all off, little bondo and hopefully paint by the weekend homie, what you up to you old thug!


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 18 2007, 05:16 PM~7721354
> *oh ofcourse only you can come up with shit like this...lol :biggrin:
> *


HAHA YES FOOLIO :cheesy:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 18 2007, 05:23 PM~7721397
> *The trizunk is no fun man, I found all kinds of shit under the paint, but going to rip it all off, little bondo and hopefully paint by the weekend homie, what you up to you old thug!
> *


not too much i guess your not cruizin did weekend?


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 19 2007, 12:14 AM~7724462
> *not too much i guess your not cruizin did weekend?
> *


 :uh: THIS


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 19 2007, 10:16 AM~7726213
> *:uh:  THIS
> *


it was 12 am ..........i'l be looking at your spelling now you dutch bastard :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 19 2007, 10:37 AM~7726330
> *it was 12 am ..........i'l be looking at your spelling now you dutch bastard :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DONT BOTHER I FUCK UP SPELLING NOT WORDS LIKE YOU BAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 19 2007, 10:43 AM~7726365
> *DONT BOTHER I FUCK UP SPELLING NOT WORDS LIKE YOU BAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> *


step one is to admit you have a problem :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 19 2007, 10:46 AM~7726378
> *step one is to admit you have a problem :biggrin:
> *


IM WAY PAST THAT ,I GOT MANY PROBLEMS FOOL? :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER




----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 19 2007, 10:14 AM~7726585
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



THATS ONE KRAZY MOTHERFUCKER
   
I DONT THINK KRAZY THE WORD FOR HIM


----------



## topless65

who's black 64 SS is that in the back ground..it looks like a peice of shit. :uh:


----------



## allbusiness

:0


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 19 2007, 12:51 PM~7728568
> *
> who's black 64 SS is that in the back ground..it looks like a peice of shit. :uh:
> *


Nice! Ehsan's car eh, where is it now? who has it?


----------



## lolow

:dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:0


----------



## ShowKase

so any meetups/cruises been organized yet ? the weathers lookin nice for the weekend ...


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:uh:


----------



## allbusiness

:nicoderm:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@Apr 20 2007, 02:25 PM~7736206
> *:nicoderm:
> *


post pics of your caddy homie?


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 19 2007, 02:51 PM~7728568
> *
> who's black 64 SS is that in the back ground..it looks like a peice of shit. :uh:
> *


its jeffs u dick :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: my coupe was there too :biggrin: fck thats like 2002


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by Sonu_@Apr 19 2007, 04:57 PM~7729635
> *Nice! Ehsan's car eh, where is it now? who has it?
> *


no idea who he sold it too but my man esan really under cut himself on the price ,  thats whats happens when u got a weddin to pay for :angry: ,fck it its all good last i seen him he looked happy ,i told hoim wait a couple years ,ull be runnin for the hills :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Apr 20 2007, 08:19 AM~7734164
> *so any meetups/cruises been organized yet ? the weathers lookin nice for the weekend ...
> *


not yet bro ,alot of ppl still be buildin ,but i know u anxuios to ride that caddy :biggrin:


----------



## abel




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## Big E

TTT :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:uh:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

any of you fokkers got extra rod screws to hold a motor to the pump?????


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 23 2007, 09:48 AM~7753512
> *any of you fokkewrs got extra rod screws to hold a motor to the pump?????
> *


 :0


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 23 2007, 08:48 AM~7753512
> *any of you fokkewrs got extra rod screws to hold a motor to the pump?????
> *


 :uh: use a thumb tack you pinko


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Apr 23 2007, 03:20 PM~7755009
> *:uh: use a thumb tack you pinko
> *


get the dick out yo mouff foolio


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 23 2007, 11:48 AM~7753512
> *any of you fokkers got extra rod screws to hold a motor to the pump?????
> *


does it need to be gold?...........................fokker,i think jeff might have some???  it was a nice cruize on da weekend down on lakeshore :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 23 2007, 04:00 PM~7755310
> *does it need to be gold?...........................fokker,i think jeff might have some???  it was a nice cruize on da weekend down on lakeshore :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAHA I DONT GIVE 2 PISS STAINS WHAT COLOR IT IS I JUST NEED EM ,HOOK IT UP??


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by razor_@Apr 23 2007, 01:00 PM~7755310
> *does it need to be gold?...........................fokker,i think jeff might have some???  it was a nice cruize on da weekend down on lakeshore :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes its was......


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## allbusiness

Good work on the striping Dreegz......


----------



## DREEGZ

thank you , ill be back there tommorow , finishing up that color and starting on the next


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 23 2007, 11:48 AM~7753512
> *any of you fokkers got extra rod screws to hold a motor to the pump?????
> *


----------



## allbusiness

To the first page.... :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

..............


----------



## billy nugz

My Speakers got stolen out of my civic :angry:


----------



## different

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 6 2007, 08:06 PM~7633711
> *It was dusty in the shop, so the pictures aren't the greatest. But the paint came out nice and uniform, not fuzzy and no patches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


saw this frame last night , with the pinstriping. I have to say I am very impressed. Rodrigo is an artist who will be doing big things in the future


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Apr 25 2007, 08:48 PM~7773437
> *My Speakers got stolen out of my civic  :angry:
> *


WAHAHAHAHAHA CIVICOWNED


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by razor+Apr 23 2007, 03:00 PM~7755310-->
> 
> 
> 
> does it need to be gold?...........................fokker,i think jeff might have some???  it was a nice cruize on da weekend down on lakeshore :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> pics :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-billy nugz_@Apr 25 2007, 07:48 PM~7773437
> *My Speakers got stolen out of my civic  :angry:
> *


 :0 :angry: dammm that sux bro


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## kdogg213

WAT IT DEW FELLAS


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 26 2007, 10:24 AM~7777404-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAHAHAHAHAHA CIVICOWNED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :angry:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Apr 26 2007, 10:32 AM~7777459
> *pics :biggrin:
> :0  :angry: dammm that sux bro
> *


 :angry:


----------



## 2low

weres the striping pics maaaaan :biggrin:


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 26 2007, 04:22 PM~7779466
> *weres the striping pics maaaaan :biggrin:
> *


HERE


----------



## Sonu

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER_@Apr 26 2007, 02:13 PM~7779820
> *HERE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BWAHAHAHAH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by different_@Apr 26 2007, 06:14 AM~7776707
> *saw this frame last night , with the pinstriping. I have to say I am very impressed. Rodrigo is an artist who will be doing big things in the future
> *


agree the frame looks tight with that pinstripping , sets it right off


----------



## allcoupedup

Done......


----------



## allbusiness

I thought you were keepin the rims for your whip?


----------



## allcoupedup

We'll see how this goes.


----------



## allbusiness

I see its sold on the ontario topic.......


----------



## specialk11232

Sold pretty quick


----------



## allcoupedup

and Done


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by different+Apr 26 2007, 09:14 AM~7776707-->
> 
> 
> 
> saw this frame last night , with the pinstriping. I have to say I am very impressed. Rodrigo is an artist who will be doing big things in the future
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-phatz_@Apr 26 2007, 08:26 PM~7781207
> *agree the frame looks tight with that pinstripping , sets it right off
> *


thanks guys , means alot to me for real


----------



## DREEGZ

a few shots , not 100% done few things left for the frame and then control arms and rearend. , dan and jeff and whoever else worked on it did a great job everything from fabrication to paint looks great, and im very thankful that they considered me to do the stripes on it..thx guys.  ..


----------



## 84caddy

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: awesome job! :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

thx joe


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

LOOKIN SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.


----------



## KAKALAK

it looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by GOLDMEMBER+Apr 27 2007, 12:20 PM~7785338-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOOKIN SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-supreme_@Apr 27 2007, 12:36 PM~7785425
> *it looks good :thumbsup:
> *


thx guys


----------



## topless65

Pictures dont' give it justice...Looks amazing in person..


----------



## DREEGZ

thx kamil


----------



## lolow

frame looks good


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Apr 27 2007, 01:12 PM~7785630
> *Pictures dont' give it justice...Looks amazing in person..
> *


I DONT DOUBT IT ,IF IT LOOKS GREAT IN THE PIC YOU GOTTA KNOW IT LOOKS 100 TIMES BETTER IN PERSON?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Nice work Dreegz!!
Representing the T.DOT!
PURO


----------



## DREEGZ

thx PURO


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Apr 27 2007, 09:19 AM~7784942
> *a few shots of a frame i striped for swithes N thangz, not 100% done few things left for the frame and then control arms and rearend. , dan and jeff and whoever else worked on it did a great job everything from fabrication to paint looks great, and im very thankful that they considered me to do the stripes on it..thx guys.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


on point bro. im gonna have to get you to stripe my bike :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Apr 27 2007, 02:01 PM~7785984
> *on point bro. im gonna have to get you to stripe my bike :biggrin:
> *


anytime , i heard u got a bike... :cheesy:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Apr 27 2007, 12:15 PM~7786072
> *anytime , i heard u got a bike... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## GOLDMEMBER

:0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@Apr 27 2007, 09:22 AM~7784951
> *a few shots , not 100% done few things left for the frame and then control arms and rearend. , dan and jeff and whoever else worked on it did a great job everything from fabrication to paint looks great, and im very thankful that they considered me to do the stripes on it..thx guys.    ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice work Rodrigo...


----------



## DREEGZ

thx dave


----------



## juiceman

NICE !!!!! looks great !


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Apr 27 2007, 12:53 PM~7785938
> *Nice work Dreegz!!
> Representing the T.DOT!
> PURO
> *


  orale alvero :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232

93-96 fleetwoods' for sale :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

TTT


----------



## allcoupedup

Booty anyone?


----------



## allcoupedup




----------



## razor

thats a nice booty :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

sup big wayne! thanks fo da doe'
:biggrin:


----------



## razor

wattts craking pete?


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

SUP S AND T


----------



## MAYHEM

...


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 30 2007, 04:25 AM~7799074
> *Booty anyone?
> 
> 
> *



DADDY CUM HOME IN A CADDYLAC BROUGHAM


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## 2low

pretty busy down there for a monday night :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ




----------



## MAYHEM

nice finger Gesture??


----------



## DREEGZ

:cheesy: you mean gesture


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 1 2007, 10:56 AM~7810003
> *:cheesy: you mean gesture
> *


HAHA YES SUPER TYPO


----------



## DREEGZ

typowned


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## kdogg213




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by DREEGZ_@May 1 2007, 05:56 PM~7812720
> *typowned
> *


NO


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

SUP FOKKERS


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 3 2007, 05:03 PM~7829374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Gimme me your chips homie......


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 3 2007, 08:12 PM~7829410
> *Gimme me your chips homie......
> *


GIMMI YOUR BOOTY KIT :0


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 07:33 AM~7833181
> *GIMMI YOUR BOOTY KIT :0
> *


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 4 2007, 05:00 PM~7835503
> *
> *


FARE TRADE AND THESE GRILLZ TOO


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 4 2007, 02:04 PM~7835533
> *FARE TRADE AND THESE GRILLZ TOO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Deal...... :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

*t t t*


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## kdogg213

WATTS UP FELLAS


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+May 6 2007, 10:24 PM~7846511-->
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of our show today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 6 2007, 10:47 PM~7846720
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 84caddy

:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2007, 11:34 AM~7849625
> *:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents  :0  :biggrin:
> *


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## lolow

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 5DEUCE

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2007, 08:34 AM~7849625
> *:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Caddy's looking sweet Mayhem


----------



## kdogg213

NICE PIC HOMIE


----------



## Duppy

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2007, 08:34 AM~7849625
> *:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents  :0  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: LMAO......whut up JOE


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@May 7 2007, 05:31 PM~7852092
> *Caddy's looking sweet Mayhem
> *


thanx bro


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2007, 09:34 AM~7849625
> *:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2007, 11:34 AM~7849625
> *:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents  :0  :biggrin:
> *



yeah, you got it right !


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 7 2007, 08:34 AM~7849625
> *:0 damn - that one in the black shorts is so hot I'd bang her in frt of my wife's parents  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

x2000000 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

wahaaha


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 8 2007, 12:17 AM~7855918
> *yeah, you got it right !
> *


sorry bout stealin the line ....couldnt resist


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@May 8 2007, 04:42 PM~7857329
> *sorry bout stealin the line ....couldnt resist
> *


fcuk that, that's my new line, I don't care where I stoled it from!

It will henceforth replace: "I'm gonna go home and beat it like it owes me money" with that line.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@May 8 2007, 12:16 PM~7857884
> *fcuk that, that's my new line, I don't care where I stoled it from!
> 
> It will henceforth replace: "I'm gonna go home and beat it like it owes me money" with that line.
> *


THATS MY LINE :angry:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## allbusiness




----------



## MAYHEM

HAHA THE HOFF


----------



## DREEGZ

:roflmao: the hoff looks smashedddddd


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 7 2007, 08:26 AM~7849575
> *
> *



Whats a set of those rims cost homie?
P


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 9 2007, 09:07 PM~7870210
> *Whats a set of those rims cost homie?
> P
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BG PMPN

Read my post in this forum, y'all......and let me know where I can find someone in Ontario that has a motor in stock (ready to ship) and whatever pumphead turns out to be best!


----------



## ShowKase

damn it to hell ... damn government puttin a hurtin on everyone's gas money for cruisin !!! its a gatdamn conspir ... a conspir ... gatdammit you know what it is !!!


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@May 11 2007, 10:40 AM~7883639
> *damn it to hell ... damn government puttin a hurtin on everyone's gas money for cruisin !!! its a gatdamn conspir ... a conspir ... gatdammit you know what it is !!!
> *


What? your whole $1.05/L......try living on the west coast and paying $1.30/L. Fuck id kill to pay $1.05 :uh:


----------



## allbusiness

$1.10 a liter....... :angry:


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 13 2007, 02:19 PM~7894661
> *$1.10 a liter....... :angry:
> *


im sayin ...


plus i hear its supposed to go up to 1.20+ next week ... V8's gonna have to chill the fuck out till the price goes down ... imma start stealin gas ... you watch lol ...


----------



## MAYHEM

:0


----------



## allbusiness

Its time to teef some gas....... :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 14 2007, 12:48 PM~7900403
> *Its time to teef some gas....... :biggrin:
> *


hahaha you said teef :biggrin:


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 13 2007, 01:19 PM~7894661
> *$1.10 a liter....... :angry:
> *


HAAAAAAAAAAA.......i cant remember the last time i saw $1.10


----------



## MAYHEM

:angry:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 2low

what it DOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@May 14 2007, 08:12 PM~7904433
> *HAAAAAAAAAAA.......i cant remember the last time i saw $1.10
> *


Homie you should come back these ways for good prices.........


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 14 2007, 03:10 PM~7900590
> *hahaha you said teef :biggrin:
> *


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by allbusiness_@May 15 2007, 11:07 PM~7913683
> *Homie you should come back these ways for good prices.........
> *


yea no shit man...it gets stupid expensive to fill up my suburban out here...160 L tank :uh: 

Make sure you guys take lots of pics for me at scrape...we wont be coming out this year :uh:


----------



## allbusiness

Cool I will be filming also this whole summer so there will be plenty of footage......


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@May 17 2007, 06:08 AM~7920437
> *yea no shit man...it gets stupid expensive to fill up my suburban out here...160 L tank  :uh:
> 
> Make sure you guys take lots of pics for me at scrape...we wont be coming out this year  :uh:
> *



WHAT?
Why not?
You saving up to put young Tommy through private school or what?!

What's up Tommy


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@May 17 2007, 05:03 AM~7922044
> *WHAT?
> Why not?
> You saving up to put young Tommy through private school or what?!
> 
> What's up Tommy
> *


HAHAHAHA ok budget baller...actually saving the money to go to the supershow instead


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@May 17 2007, 07:14 AM~7922097
> *HAHAHAHA  ok budget baller...actually saving the money to go to the supershow instead
> *


LA or vegas?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@May 17 2007, 07:14 AM~7922097
> *HAHAHAHA  ok budget baller...actually saving the money to go to the supershow instead
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BG PMPN

> _Originally posted by SICBSTRD_@May 17 2007, 03:14 PM~7922097
> *HAHAHAHA  ok budget baller...actually saving the money to go to the supershow instead
> *


Budget baller?!
whatever....:S....so the SuperShow, eh? I think I might skurrt down to that this year...! Cost permitting of course...that would be fun...!
I should prolly book now to save the loot though. It's easy for you...you can drive your ass down there!


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES+May 9 2007, 08:07 PM~7870210-->
> 
> 
> 
> Whats a set of those rims cost homie?
> P
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy: what up alvero
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@May 11 2007, 07:32 AM~7881699
> *:uh:
> *


hey fcker thats a good friend of mine treat em right an answer the question u big ballin goof :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: damn a ghost :biggrin: sup joe


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 17 2007, 09:07 AM~7923486
> *LA or vegas?
> *


 Vegas


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@May 17 2007, 10:32 PM~7928392
> *:cheesy: what up alvero
> hey fcker thats a good friend of mine treat em right an answer the question u big ballin goof :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Joe!
Nothing homie just working man! Got my eye on something new. We'll see though.
P


----------



## lolow

t t t :cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow+May 18 2007, 02:35 AM~7928806-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: damn a ghost  :biggrin: sup joe
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: ya back for 2 weeks a thn iam gone again :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PURO CERVANTES_@May 18 2007, 10:34 PM~7933911
> *Thanks Joe!
> Nothing homie just working man! Got my eye on something new. We'll see though.
> P
> *


  keep a homie posted ,give me a call sometime bro well touch base


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@May 18 2007, 01:32 AM~7928392
> *:cheesy: what up alvero
> hey fcker thats a good friend of mine treat em right an answer the question u big ballin goof :biggrin:
> *


GO CHOKE ON A DICK :uh:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 08:57 AM~7946620
> *GO CHOKE ON A DICK :uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 21 2007, 12:09 PM~7946932
> *:0
> *


WATCH OUT HE MIGHT WANNA FIND YOURS :uh:


----------



## 84caddy

> _Originally posted by BG PMPN_@May 8 2007, 11:16 AM~7857884
> *fcuk that, that's my new line, I don't care where I stoled it from!
> 
> It will henceforth replace: "I'm gonna go home and beat it like it owes me money" with that line.
> *


I prefer "go home and glaze a knuckle"


----------



## lolow

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+May 21 2007, 09:57 AM~7946620-->
> 
> 
> 
> GO CHOKE ON A DICK :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@May 21 2007, 11:22 AM~7946989
> *WATCH OUT HE MIGHT WANNA FIND YOURS :uh:
> *


 :0 now thats all u feet boy


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@May 22 2007, 12:46 PM~7955325
> *:0
> :0 now thats all u feet boy
> *


 :uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 22 2007, 02:15 PM~7956181
> *:uh:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

MIDDLE OF PAGE 2 YOU FUCK FACES SHOULD BE ASHAMED!!


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 24 2007, 08:37 AM~7969052
> *MIDDLE OF PAGE 2 YOU FUCK FACES SHOULD BE ASHAMED!!
> *


is it couse im white?


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by 2low_@May 24 2007, 12:36 PM~7970505
> *is it couse im white?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## allbusiness




----------



## MAYHEM

bwarrrrrrf


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave: :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## kdogg213

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 28 2007, 11:23 AM~7992016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that ride is so sweet 



i need to see that in person :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by kdogg213_@May 28 2007, 01:38 PM~7992469
> *that ride is so sweet
> i need to see that in person  :biggrin:
> *


WELL IF YOU COME DOWN TO THE LUX BBQ I WILL HAVE HER THERE :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@May 28 2007, 01:09 PM~7993079
> *WELL IF YOU COME DOWN TO THE LUX BBQ I WILL HAVE HER THERE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

wasup homies :wave:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## 2low

the memories :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## coco73chev

uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM

oh


----------



## MAYHEM

ttmft..........................


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## allbusiness

TTT


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

BUMP YOU FUCKS !!!... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

^^^outch^^^


----------



## 2low

This one time.
i saw this car.
with this thing.
and these dudes.
put it in there.
and it bounced.
:0


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jun 6 2007, 11:08 PM~8057633
> *This one time.
> i saw this car.
> with this thing.
> and these dudes.
> put it in there.
> and it bounced.
> :0
> *


riveting ...


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

damn on page 2 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin: 


watts up T.O


----------



## 84caddy




----------



## lolow




----------



## DJ ANALYZE

Hey whats up guys i live in buffalo and i was jus wondering whats your rates on instalation i have a 97 F150


----------



## 84Dippin

FOR SALE 
1985 2dr Caprice Classic (project car)
$700.00 o.b.o


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## 2low




----------



## switches and thangs

:wave: :scrutinize:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jun 13 2007, 07:27 AM~8095306
> *:wave:  :scrutinize:
> *


Wut Up Jeff?
:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

*wasup :wave: we need pics of your work guys ,been along time we have seen something :biggrin: *


----------



## MAYHEM

:biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 81'Coupe deville_@Jun 13 2007, 05:51 PM~8098948
> *Wut Up Jeff?
> :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## lolow

sup homies :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## MAYHEM

booooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 18 2007, 01:57 PM~8127079
> *booooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> *


boooooooooooooooooooooooooooerns :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jun 18 2007, 08:50 PM~8129969
> *boooooooooooooooooooooooooooerns :biggrin:
> *


LOL "I was saying booerns"


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by razor_@Jun 18 2007, 09:50 PM~8129969
> *boooooooooooooooooooooooooooerns :biggrin:
> *


haha ok smithers...


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Jun 21 2007, 06:52 PM~8150203
> *wasup :wave:
> *


sup


----------



## lolow

:wave:


----------



## allbusiness




----------



## allbusiness




----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t for da shop :biggrin:


----------



## kdogg213

sup  :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

not to worry there has been lost of progress at the shop, and new pics are coming soon. Just trying to get a few things finished so we can post up complete build ups.


----------



## billy nugz

ttt with sum bumps


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 24 2007, 01:24 PM~8165830
> *not to worry there has been lost of progress at the shop, and new pics are coming soon. Just trying to get a few things finished so we can post up complete build ups.
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

:cheesy:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## lolow

damn was on page 3 :nono:  :biggrin:


----------



## billy nugz

bump!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

slow ass topic and like my a-arms too!!


----------



## billy nugz

:uh:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

:around:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Jun 27 2007, 02:55 PM~8187962
> *:around:
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## cruize n' low

:wave:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jun 27 2007, 11:00 AM~8186853
> *slow ass topic and like my a-arms too!!
> *


 :0


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Scrape is next month, you guys got any more inches out of that hopper yet?


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=348230


----------



## MAYHEM

:angry:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## billy nugz

:thumbsup:


----------



## MAYHEM

BY PRECISION ENGRAVING
http://www.eprecisionengraving.com/
BY PRECISION ENGRAVING
562-760-9788
$300 THE SET AND RECHROMED 































shop


$300 U.S. THE SET OF 4 AND RECHROMED 
these handles and price are for 93-96 big body cadis only


----------



## billy nugz

:0 :yes:


----------



## kdogg213

:biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## lolow

:uh: yup :cheesy:


----------



## ShowKase

Aiight so after all the drama and politics and misunderstandings , me and a good handful of like-minded cats are deciding that we need to get together as community and start showing some solidarity between both the solo riders as well as the respective crews. Many things need to happen if we want to see this thing grow ... if you just wanna stick to your crew and your plaques then by all means more power to you. Why anyone would not want to unite and show love is beyond me but whatever. 

We are addressing cats who can see past all of that and unite on a consistent basis for the sake of a culture we claim to love so much. You gotta put just as much "time" in, as you do money into your rides - whether you translate that into reaching out to the rest of the community, cruising, helping etc. is totally your call. We need more people who are willing to invest the time into putting lowrider culture in Toronto/Ontario on front street for all to see. 

There are a ton of events lined up for the summer that we as a community can show up at in order to shed light on Lowrider culture as well as show our unity. Its one thing to show up at a "lowrider" event, but in my eyes there is much more impact when you expose lowriding to people outside of the lowrider community. 

It seems like there are more of a handful of cats who are willing to come out and cruise regardless of their affiliations - these are the kinds of people we are looking for, people that realize how big this thing can be if people just showed some foresight. I also realize that there is a Monday meet at the AMC in Woodbridge(?) and would like to big up as well as invite our brothers out there to ride with us. I dont know exactly who y'all are or who organizes that meet but if you do know who they are feel free to get in touch with me. I have heard from a few other riders ( me included ) that Monday nights are hard to do because of work or whatnot, and a few people i know have been bawling for a Saturday night cruise.

So ... what it boils down to is we need to unite this community - especially on a regular basis so we've decided to start a Saturday night cruise starting *Saturday 14th* and im calling out all the crews out there to come ride with us :

Rydaz4Life
Back Alley
Affiliated
True Playaz
Lux
Strictly Wires
Rollerz Only 
Solo Creations
Sinful
all the "Solo" riders ... and im sure i missed a couple of crews ...

Im thinking of meeting up somewhere Central in the GTA so that everyone can make it out somewhat easily. I have a few spots in mind but i wanna wait until i get some response so i can pick the proper area. Hey the turnout might be small or the turnout might be huge ... i guess we'll see. Hopefully the word gets out and we can start something major. A good handful of us are down for the cause ... are you ? If you are get in touch with me either through LIL or you can email me at [email protected] . Lets get off our asses and do something to nurture this culture here in Ontario . Unity is a beautiful thing ... lets make the "Unity Cruise" happen ...

Peace & Blessings ...

ShowKase ...

( [email protected] if you want to email me )


----------



## different




----------



## different




----------



## different

topless 65's , 65 impala frame getting wrapped and molded


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Jul 5 2007, 09:08 PM~8244313
> *Aiight so after all the drama and politics and misunderstandings , me and a good handful of like-minded cats are deciding that we need to get together as community and start showing some solidarity between both the solo riders as well as the respective crews. Many things need to happen if we want to see this thing grow ... if you just wanna stick to your crew and your plaques then by all means more power to you. Why anyone would not want to unite and show love is beyond me but whatever.
> 
> We are addressing cats who can see past all of that and unite on a consistent basis for the sake of a culture we claim to love so much. You gotta put just as much "time" in, as you do money into your rides - whether you translate that into reaching out to the rest of the community, cruising, helping etc. is totally your call. We need more people who are willing to invest the time into putting lowrider culture in Toronto/Ontario on front street for all to see.
> 
> There are a ton of events lined up for the summer that we as a community can show up at in order to shed light on Lowrider culture as well as show our unity. Its one thing to show up at a "lowrider" event, but in my eyes there is much more impact when you expose lowriding to people outside of the lowrider community.
> 
> It seems like there are more of a handful of cats who are willing to come out and cruise regardless of their affiliations - these are the kinds of people we are looking for, people that realize how big this thing can be if people just showed some foresight. I also realize that there is a Monday meet at the AMC in Woodbridge(?) and would like to big up as well as invite our brothers out there to ride with us. I dont know exactly who y'all are or who organizes that meet but if you do know who they are feel free to get in touch with me. I have heard from a few other riders ( me included ) that Monday nights are hard to do because of work or whatnot, and a few people i know have been bawling for a Saturday night cruise.
> 
> So ... what it boils down to is we need to unite this community - especially on a regular basis so we've decided to start a Saturday night cruise starting Saturday 14th and im calling out all the crews out there to come ride with us :
> 
> Rydaz4Life
> Back Alley
> Affiliated
> True Playaz
> Lux
> Strictly Wires
> Rollerz Only
> Solo Creations
> Sinful
> all the "Solo" riders ... and im sure i missed a couple of crews ...
> 
> Im thinking of meeting up somewhere Central in the GTA so that everyone can make it out somewhat easily. I have a few spots in mind but i wanna wait until i get some response so i can pick the proper area. Hey the turnout might be small or the turnout might be huge ... i guess we'll see. Hopefully the word gets out and we can start something major. A good handful of us are down for the cause ... are you ? If you are get in touch with me either through LIL or you can email me at [email protected] . Lets get off our asses and do something to nurture this culture here in Ontario . Unity is a beautiful thing ... lets make the "Unity Cruise" happen ...
> 
> Peace & Blessings ...
> 
> ShowKase ...
> 
> ( [email protected] if you want to email me )
> *


Hey showcase,
I feel what you are trying to do but T.O. is so far away from being that mature in their thinking.
Everyones idea of being a RIDER is very unique to each of their surroundings and upbringing.
People are probably gonna disagree wit me but here it goes.
A lot of the younger riders are to worried about showing off and doing dumb shit in general that it works against them. I've seen it with my own eyes that even at the Docks last summer we put on we hand a few Riders from another club keep riding by the event and taking off??? To me that seemed so childish.
As much as I would love to see T.O. unite its gonna take quite a few years.
ITS ALL ABOUT MATURITY AND GOOD OLD HEALTHY COMPETITION.
The guys that have been in it for a while don't usually get caught up in the drama.
Anyway I wish you and all the riders from TORONTO and surrounding areas the best.
MATURITY
MATURITY
MATURITY!!  
PURO


----------



## juiceman

> _Originally posted by different_@Jul 7 2007, 09:18 PM~8256366
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topless 65's , 65 impala frame getting wrapped and molded
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

:uh: wow pointless fucking repost everywhere :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Jul 9 2007, 12:42 PM~8265576
> *i just ran this morning ,heres the video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your tits musta bounced into yo faceeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## billy nugz

bump


----------



## MAYHEM

again?


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## billy nugz

:biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## topless65

i'll post up the finished pics as soon as i get them...or if anyone else has them go ahead.


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 13 2007, 12:35 PM~8301031
> *i'll post up the finished pics as soon as i get them...or if anyone else has them go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Who's car?
looks sweet...


----------



## topless65

it belongs to the owner of switches&thangs


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 13 2007, 12:20 PM~8302112
> *it belongs to the owner of switches&thangs
> *


  
Who Sif or Jeff?


----------



## FUTURERIDER™

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Jul 14 2007, 11:08 AM~8307539
> *
> Who Sif or Jeff?
> *


jeff


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 13 2007, 10:35 AM~8301031
> *i'll post up the finished pics as soon as i get them...or if anyone else has them go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice that's looking good...


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 13 2007, 09:35 AM~8301031
> *i'll post up the finished pics as soon as i get them...or if anyone else has them go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin damn sweet ...


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 13 2007, 03:20 PM~8302112
> *it belongs to the owner of switches&thangs
> *


----------



## billy nugz

BUUUUUMMMMPPPP !!!!!


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 13 2007, 11:35 AM~8301031
> *i'll post up the finished pics as soon as i get them...or if anyone else has them go ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: now iam alwasy curious wtf hapened to the 64 :dunno:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jul 18 2007, 05:59 PM~8339704
> *:thumbsup: now iam alwasy curious wtf hapened to the 64 :dunno:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## MAYHEM

hmmmmmmmmmmmmm i wonder weres my uppers and lowers hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

hey ass-if/ass-shift weres my shizzzznit fokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkker :angry:


----------



## Big E

TTT


----------



## ShowKase




----------



## E-RUPT

Jeff,
it was good to meet you, thanks for all your help and taking the time!

I will be in touch in a couple of days!!!!

Corie
E-RUPT ENT.


----------



## lolow




----------



## 2low

big brother jeffrey....

fuckin jeff... :thumbsup:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin:


----------



## 84caddy

car looked good Jeff - nice work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

damn these are nice pics...


----------



## homicide63

hey i think its jeff but i met one of you guys in mtl at the lux bbq... do you have any pics you can send me of slingshot jobs ? i need to get something done to my 63 to prevent the axle from traveling from left to right when i power three...

thanks!


----------



## switches and thangs

Thanks guys


----------



## DREEGZ

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 23 2007, 03:39 PM~8371624
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shit those are some tight ass pic!!!!
love that lincoln brother


----------



## billy nugz

BUMP FOR THE AC LOL !


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2007, 04:45 PM~8347436
> *hey ass-if/ass-shift weres my shizzzznit fokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkker :angry:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by 84caddy_@Jul 23 2007, 01:38 PM~8371612
> *car looked good Jeff - nice work  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## ShowKase

ayo this Biker Blocko is gonna be insane man ... apparently over 5000 people came through last year - we GOTTA crash this thing with lowriders ... im wanna get everyone together around 6 somewhere and then we can roll out ... get in touch with me ...


----------



## ShowKase




----------



## lolow




----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jul 22 2007, 10:36 PM~8367100
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big brother jeffrey....
> 
> fuckin jeff... :thumbsup:
> *


i took those pics the middle one is through the passenger mirror  turned out niceee


----------



## lolow

:uh: repost hahaha


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by TORONTO-JOE-LUX_@Jul 29 2007, 03:09 PM~8419314
> *i took those pics the middle one is through the passenger mirror  turned out niceee
> *


so what do you fuckin want a god dam hero cookie???? fuck ....... good for you ... you know how to work a fuckin cam........................


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 29 2007, 04:25 PM~8419619
> *so what do you fuckin want a god dam hero cookie???? fuck ....... good for you ... you know how to work a fuckin cam........................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev

:biggrin: Sup T O


----------



## different

jeff doing some nice work on my cadillac. he made a c channel for the rear


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Big E

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 29 2007, 02:25 PM~8419619
> *so what do you fuckin want a god dam hero cookie???? fuck ....... good for you ... you know how to work a fuckin cam........................
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 19 2007, 06:45 PM~8347436
> *hey ass-if/ass-shift weres my shizzzznit fokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkker :angry:
> *


AND STILL NOT A FUCKIN THANG!! :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vXzRYef-l9Q


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 30 2007, 11:03 AM~8426197
> *AND STILL NOT A FUCKIN THANG!! :angry:
> *


Hey man,

I don't think Asif is workin at the shop anymore, you might have better luck contacting him personally  everytime I have dealt with Switches'N'Thangs he has never been there!!!....don't know for sure, just a heads up!

pce


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Jul 31 2007, 09:07 AM~8434630
> *Hey man,
> 
> I don't think Asif is workin at the shop anymore, you might have better luck contacting him personally   everytime I have dealt with Switches'N'Thangs he has never been there!!!....don't know for sure, just a heads up!
> 
> pce
> *


no ass-stiff got the boots from there but i bet his monkey ass still comes in here undercover i left the boot licker messages on his facebook that stiffing mook!!


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

All right Motherfuckerz,
Its getting closer to that time again. Yes Clyde will once again host with yours truly Puro
The TRUE PLAYAZ ANNUAL Barb-B-Q. Come out and enjoy a burger and drink and share some fun time with other riderz.


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 1 2007, 10:49 AM~8446334
> *no ass-stiff got the boots from there but i bet his monkey ass still comes in here undercover i left the boot licker messages on his facebook that stiffing mook!!
> *


 :0


----------



## E-RUPT

Hey Jeff,
I mounted those uppers today, the extension is exactly wat I wanted, I'm back rollin again thanx 2 u!!!

thx 4 fittin me in with such a short notice!!!

Great Work


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Aug 2 2007, 11:33 PM~8461528
> *Hey Jeff,
> I mounted those uppers today, the extension is exactly wat I wanted, I'm back rollin again thanx 2 u!!!
> 
> thx 4 fittin me in with such a short notice!!!
> 
> Great Work
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Just out of curiosity has anyone seen or heard from Benjie?? From RYDAZ for Life?
Wondering what he's got this year?
PURO


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 4 2007, 09:34 PM~8473117
> *Just out of curiosity has anyone seen or heard from Benjie?? From RYDAZ for Life?
> Wondering what he's got this year?
> PURO
> *


HEY MAN LONG TIME!!

i want some stickers! like the old school TP window stickers with the crown :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 5 2007, 09:46 AM~8475818
> *HEY MAN LONG TIME!!
> 
> i want some stickers! like the old school TP window stickers with the crown  :biggrin:
> *



WHO DIS?
P :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 5 2007, 08:57 PM~8479319
> *WHO DIS?
> P :biggrin:
> *


i only think we met in person once or twice when you wanted to get some 22 inch spokes for your trail blazer. and maybe a few times at GT


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 6 2007, 02:11 PM~8485794
> *i only think we met in person once or twice when you wanted to get some 22 inch spokes for your trail blazer. and maybe a few times at GT
> *


You a brown guy or a white boi?
Sorry my mind is shit when it comes to remembering people.
P


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@Aug 6 2007, 05:18 PM~8486864
> *You a brown guy or a white boi?
> Sorry my mind is shit when it comes to remembering people.
> P
> *


im the whitest guy i think youve ever met :biggrin: 

still pushing the clothing line?


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 6 2007, 05:21 PM~8487412
> *im the whitest guy i think youve ever met :biggrin:
> 
> still pushing the clothing line?
> *


Hit me up on the pm homie.
PURO


----------



## 81delta

For Sale


----------



## billy nugz

> _Originally posted by 81delta_@Aug 7 2007, 09:10 PM~8498098
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Sale
> *


At first glance i thought the sign in the back said "anal group" LOL.


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Jul 29 2007, 04:25 PM~8419619
> *so what do you fuckin want a god dam hero cookie???? fuck ....... good for you ... you know how to work a fuckin cam........................
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Aug 8 2007, 10:26 AM~8501978
> *At first glance i thought the sign in the back said "anal group" LOL.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## billy nugz

BUMP


----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## ShowKase




----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Aug 8 2007, 08:26 AM~8501978
> *At first glance i thought the sign in the back said "anal group" LOL.
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by different_@Jul 29 2007, 03:21 PM~8419839
> *jeff doing some nice work on my cadillac. he made a c channel for the rear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good man...


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 30 2007, 12:03 PM~8426197
> *AND STILL NOT A FUCKIN THANG!! :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by E-RUPT_@Jul 31 2007, 07:07 AM~8434630
> *Hey man,
> 
> I don't think Asif is workin at the shop anymore, you might have better luck contacting him personally   everytime I have dealt with Switches'N'Thangs he has never been there!!!....don't know for sure, just a heads up!
> 
> pce
> *


looks like Asif fucked over good old MAYHEM out of his money then... :0 :angry:


----------



## lolow

:0 :0 :0


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 11 2007, 10:55 AM~8528283
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


hey does poops have the internet? :uh:


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Aug 11 2007, 02:31 PM~8528804
> *hey does poops have the internet? :uh:
> *


martin ??


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 11 2007, 02:49 PM~8528910
> *martin ??
> *


ya iam sure thats who he ment..lol :biggrin: stinkin ass


----------



## lolow

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Jul 30 2007, 12:03 PM~8426197
> *AND STILL NOT A FUCKIN THANG!! :angry:
> *


looks like Sif stiffed you out of your money ya bastard... :0 Damn I never thought Sif would do that...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2007, 10:12 PM~8537465
> *looks like Sif stiffed you out of your money ya bastard... :0 Damn I never thought Sif would do that...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL+Aug 11 2007, 12:45 PM~8528231-->
> 
> 
> 
> looks like Asif fucked over good old MAYHEM out of his money then... :0  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ya he fucked me that curry eating bastard to pay for his filthy wedding i bet!!! :angry:
> <!--QuoteBegin-LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 12 2007, 10:12 PM~8537465
> *looks like Sif stiffed you out of your money ya bastard... :0 Damn I never thought Sif would do that...
> *


that fokker payed for his wedding and his viagras wiff my money!!!


----------



## lolow

:uh: then go get it you cry baby :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 13 2007, 04:47 PM~8543534
> *:uh:  then go get it you cry baby  :biggrin:
> *


does it sound like im crying fool ,dont worry ****** :biggrin:


----------



## lolow

:uh: yes :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 13 2007, 02:59 PM~8543150
> *ya he fucked me that curry eating bastard to pay for his filthy wedding i bet!!! :angry:
> 
> that fokker payed for his wedding and his viagras wiff my money!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

owned :0


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 14 2007, 10:59 AM~8549927
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> owned :0
> *


true :uh:


----------



## Pure Xtc

Hey Jeff....you like?


----------



## lolow

niiiice


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 14 2007, 04:19 PM~8552821
> *niiiice
> *



LoLow...you on top of everything eh Homie!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 14 2007, 02:51 PM~8552487
> *Hey Jeff....you like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good Jas...


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Aug 14 2007, 06:44 PM~8553616
> *LoLow...you on top of everything eh Homie!
> *


yup


----------



## MAYHEM

damN im getting AS-STIFED


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 08:58 AM~8559621
> *damN im getting  AS-STIFED
> *



first your wheels, now your arms. You can probably fit a fist up your ass now. :biggrin: 

Why dont you try to call his cellphone to come up with a solution for the issue? I am sure he would not ripp you off, he is a good guy.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 15 2007, 12:02 PM~8559647
> *first your wheels, now your arms. You can probably fit a fist up your ass now. :biggrin:
> 
> Why dont you try to call his cellphone to come up with a solution for the issue? I am sure he would not ripp you off, he is a good guy.
> *


my ass pipe is like the holland tunnel now!!! i dont have that ************* number??


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 12:28 PM~8559837
> *my ass pipe is like the holland tunnel now!!! i dont have that ************* number??
> *


i dont think ur "ass pipe" was not enlarged from Asif im pretty sure its from all the gay man sex you guys have over there in the Frog province


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 09:28 AM~8559837
> *my ass pipe is like the holland tunnel now!!! i dont have that ************* number??
> *



I cant image your ass pipe, I am eating food infront of my computer right now. So ya..

Anyways you ass monkey, why dont you try reading the 1st page of this thread.


Asif - (416) 899-2027
Jeff - (416) 419-2366


Call him up and be polite and I am sure you will figure something out.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 15 2007, 12:35 PM~8559889
> *I cant image your ass pipe, I am eating food infront of my computer right now. So ya..
> 
> Anyways you ass monkey, why dont you try reading the 1st page of this thread.
> Asif - (416) 899-2027
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> Call him up and be polite and I am sure you will figure something out.
> *


cuz its been so long i dont wanna see the 1st page foolio ,but thanx


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 09:36 AM~8559894
> *cuz its been so long i dont wanna see the 1st page foolio ,but thanx
> *


No problem just trying to help ya out. I dont think Asif is out to steal your money, but what do I know.

Good luck, see you at Scrape.


----------



## MAYHEM

do i really have to be polite,and what makes you think im not polite fokker??


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 09:38 AM~8559906
> *do i really have to be polite,and what makes you think im not polite fokker??
> *


Just a suggestion, being polite usually gets more results than freaking out from roid rage of the phone lol. :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Aug 15 2007, 12:32 PM~8559864
> *i dont think ur "ass pipe" was not enlarged from Asif im pretty sure its from all the gay man sex you guys have over there in the Frog province
> *


dont tell us your fantasies ya ballon!!!


> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 15 2007, 12:39 PM~8559913
> *Just a suggestion, being polite usually gets more results than freaking out from roid rage of the phone lol.  :biggrin:
> *


bwahaha im very polite and roids free ahahahah


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 10:11 AM~8560148
> *dont tell us your fantasies ya ballon!!!
> 
> bwahaha im very polite and roids free ahahahah
> *



Well you are FRENCH and you probably related to Chris Benoit. lol


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Aug 15 2007, 01:12 PM~8560159
> *Well you are FRENCH and you probably related to Chris Benoit. lol
> *


1st off im not french mool and theres no 2nd so bahahahaha


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 01:24 PM~8560260
> *1st off  im not french mool and theres no 2nd so bahahahaha
> *



I CALL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where were you fuckin born??? Qubece ? then your fuckin FRENCH!!!!!!!


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Aug 15 2007, 01:33 PM~8560325
> *I CALL BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where were you fuckin born??? Qubece ? then your fuckin FRENCH!!!!!!!
> *


Hungary dummy!!


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## lolow

t t t


----------



## ShowKase

P.S. all the Torontonians who all wanna link up and cruise down together to Scrape feel free to get in touch with me and we can make a nice long Unity Cruise to Scrape happen ... all riders invited regardless of affiliation etc ... get in touch with me and we can make it happen ... drive safe !


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 15 2007, 12:34 PM~8560341
> *Hungary dummy!!
> *



thats why i call you bastard all day long :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

an Hungaryan speak english in a french province :loco:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 16 2007, 08:29 AM~8566839
> *thats why i call you bastard all day long  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> an Hungaryan speak english in a french province :loco:
> *


you beer chugging french monkey frog you call me daddy!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lolow

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MAYHEM

:uh: :uh:


----------



## lolow

good morning homies :wave:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

THATS RIGHT BOIS IT THE DAY OF SCRAPE!!!!!
SEE YOU ALL BITCHES THERE! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
PURO


----------



## MAYHEM

BAH


----------



## 2low




----------



## lolow




----------



## FWDFleetwood

Who got more pics? I didn't get to go, but I still want the eye candy. And somebody post their hop videos to youtube, I know people got videos from scrape.


----------



## MAYHEM

were was ASS-IF ??


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 22 2007, 01:15 PM~8615579
> *were was ASS-IF ??
> *


i dont know.. i didnt see him anywhere.....


----------



## cruize n' low




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Aug 22 2007, 08:26 PM~8619032
> *i dont know.. i didnt see him anywhere.....
> *


 :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Aug 22 2007, 10:55 AM~8614754
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 01:39 PM~8624855
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM+Aug 23 2007, 03:30 PM~8625256-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 23 2007, 03:41 PM~8625374
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 03:51 PM~8625479
> *LOOK WHAT I POSTED ON HIS FACEBOOK BAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WERES MY FUCKIN SHIT ,NO MORE EXCUSES!!!


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 03:55 PM~8625518
> *WERES MY FUCKIN SHIT ,NO MORE EXCUSES!!!
> *


shut up already and go get it damn it :angry:


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Aug 23 2007, 04:03 PM~8625614
> *shut up already and go get it damn it  :angry:
> *


DAMN YOUR INTERNET EARS ARE GOOD ,U CAN HEAR ME :0


----------



## lolow

:uh: wow :ugh:


----------



## EGGZ CUSTOM FAB

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Aug 23 2007, 04:06 PM~8625659
> *DAMN YOUR INTERNET EARS ARE GOOD ,U CAN HEAR ME :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA holy fuck man....... thats kinda funny...... why dont you get ahold of jeff since this went through thier shop maybe he can help you out.... o by the way i know a guy who does good uppers and lowers...LOL


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by EGGZ CUSTOM FAB_@Aug 23 2007, 04:22 PM~8625835
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA holy fuck man....... thats kinda funny...... why dont you get ahold of jeff since this went through thier shop maybe he can help you out.... o by the way i know a guy who does good uppers and lowers...LOL
> *


HAHAHA I HEAR EGGS DOES AWESOME UPPERS AN LOWERS :cheesy:


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## razor

sup egg...................


----------



## FWDFleetwood

mornin y'all :wave:


----------



## billy nugz

dayum mayhams on a roid rage LOL !


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Aug 27 2007, 04:10 PM~8651915
> *dayum mayhams on a roid rage LOL !
> *


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## abel

:biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## billy nugz

bizump


----------



## MAYHEM

bah !!!!!!!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood

What the hell happened with S&T man? this topic is deader than Pavarotti


----------



## E-RUPT

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 12:42 PM~8730845
> *What the hell happened with S&T man?  this topic is deader than Pavarotti
> *



I don't think Jeff has been hittin up the computer to often...!  

that means he's getting lots of work done! :biggrin:


----------



## lolow




----------



## hoppin62

O.G. Adel and Whittakers for sale, still wire tied!!! :0 :0 

Check out my auction......Ebay # 120159529175

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...em=120159529175


----------



## FWDFleetwood

Says you only ship to U.S.

Grab a map and see where Toronto is dude.


----------



## MAYHEM

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 6 2007, 03:42 PM~8730845
> *What the hell happened with S&T man?  this topic is deader than Pavarotti
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:wave:


----------



## billy nugz

b


----------



## billy nugz

u


----------



## billy nugz

m


----------



## billy nugz

p


----------



## 2low

the sworm :biggrin:


----------



## 2low

double up :uh:


----------



## pmdogg

you sale pump? pm me


----------



## flip boy

bump


----------



## MAYHEM




----------



## 2low

does it look like theres time for TV?









toolbox?! but why?!










my kinda sammitch


----------



## 2low

TTT


----------



## CADILLACJON

whats up jeff i havent seen this topic in a minute so i ahve to give a ttt


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Nov 13 2007, 05:03 PM~9220094
> *whats up jeff i havent seen this topic in a minute so i ahve to give a ttt
> *


TTT


----------



## CADILLACJON

ttt


----------



## CADILLACJON

whats up jeff?


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by CADILLACJON_@Dec 13 2007, 11:49 AM~9444241
> *whats up jeff?
> *


thanks john :biggrin:


----------



## Big E

TTT


----------



## CADILLACJON

ttt


----------



## 2low

:0 TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DREEGZ

ttt for my homie jeff , keep puttin out that quality work , when i feel better im gonna paint your whole fuckin shop :biggrin:


----------



## Low_roller187

hey anyone that works at the shop can they PM a price on a ser of gold kO`s swept but preferable zenith straight bar with chip recess thnks


----------



## CADILLACJON

ttt whats up jeff?


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## razor

ttt..........thanx jeff :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

my frame is looking great...keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## lolow




----------



## different




----------



## lolow

:uh:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

NICE!!!!!


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## grand_prix

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

Real 14" daytons 
w/ new tires
$2000


----------



## topless65

:biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964

:thumbsup: Awesome Work


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

> Hey Jeff nice work........and who's the *** in the pic? :roflmao:


----------



## grand_prix

YO SHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTTT UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUPPPPP uffin: uffin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## 2low

shit talk about back from the dead


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by CRUIZN' Low_@Feb 22 2008, 09:47 PM~10007456
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Jeff nice work........and who's the *** in the pic? :roflmao:
> *


damn Ford guys keep coming around. Jeff you need a taller fence!!


----------



## ShowKase

> Hey Jeff nice work........and who's the *** in the pic? :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> his name is Buttrider ... he rides butts
Click to expand...


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

his name is Buttrider ... he rides butts
:0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## grand_prix

YOOO SSSHHHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTT UUUUUUUUPPPPPPPP TOUCH IT BRING IT BACK :biggrin:


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ShowKase

both of you bastards shut the hell up ... butt buddies ...


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

TTT


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by lolow_@Mar 22 2008, 12:40 PM~10228920
> *wasup :wave:
> *


x2


----------



## grand_prix

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Mar 20 2008, 04:45 AM~10213144
> *both of you bastards shut the hell up ... butt buddies ...
> *



yo calm urself clembob square pants


----------



## lolow

good morning guys :wave:


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

TTT :wave:


----------



## ShowKase

> _Originally posted by grand_prix_@Mar 25 2008, 04:30 PM~10253650
> *yo calm urself clembob square pants
> *


yeah easy there Sideshow Wonky Leg ... LMAO


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

> _Originally posted by ShowKase_@Apr 3 2008, 01:30 AM~10322954
> *yeah easy there Sideshow Wonky Leg ... LMAO
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WELL SAID


----------



## grand_prix

> _Originally posted by CRUIZN' Low_@Apr 4 2008, 10:08 PM~10339398
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> WELL SAID
> *




you better calm down there fafabumcheese


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## CADILLACJON

where you at Jeff? I looked at the nissan I told you about 4cyl 5 spd call me 905-399-3688


----------



## E-RUPT

Hey Jeff...been a minute!!!

how's everything???

give me a call...905-931-7621 I need to holla at you about that SACO motor...new season is here and I'm gonna be in need of a motor!

you and the boys have gotta get out to the falls for a cruise!
thanks
Corie


----------



## getmoney

For Sale: 1959 Impala Full Box Canadian Frame, Also fits 1960 and 61-64 with minor modifications. $800.00 rock solid, serial# still visible. Also slip yoke drive shaft from the 59' $300.00 Reasonable offers will be entertained. Southern Ontario.


----------



## lolow

wasup :wave:


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## chilango1964

:dunno:


----------



## BigBodyNewman

Nice, a place closer to my area!


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by BigBodyNewman_@Jul 7 2008, 05:46 PM~11030127
> *Nice, a place closer to my area!
> *


you should come by one day and check it out..
what kind of car do you have?


----------



## BigBodyNewman

1987 Fleetwood Brougham d'Elegance

Ox Blood Red inside and outside.


Just threw some 14" chrome wires on it, I'll prolly come by some time this week and see whats up.


----------



## different

this topic fell off. post up some pics of whats going on at s&t


----------



## lolow

> _Originally posted by different_@Aug 8 2008, 08:47 AM~11291822
> *this topic fell off.  post up some pics of whats going on at s&t
> *


:dunno:


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

> _Originally posted by different_@Aug 8 2008, 08:47 AM~11291822
> *this topic fell off.  post up some pics of whats going on at s&t
> *


----------



## 81delta

:wave:


----------



## billy nugz

sup jeff,


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL




----------



## PURO CERVANTES

Another great step for Lowrider Supreme Clothing Co.
I want to thank JAE BUENO for being such a nice guy! I will never forget this Jae!
PURO


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## switches and thangs

DAM ITS BEEEEN SOME TIME FUCKIT I AM BRING IT BACK :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964

:thumbsup:


----------



## 2low

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 2 2008, 11:14 PM~12319628
> *DAM ITS BEEEEN SOME TIME FUCKIT I AM BRING IT BACK  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:    :biggrin:
> *


you sound mexican......

sup honky?


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

WHATS GOIN ON JEFF... HOW'S THINGS AT THE SHOP. I GOT MY LOWERING BLOCKS DONE AND IN THE CAR, LOOKS SICK.


----------



## burnslo

Whats good jeff?? Hope your in the shop somtime this week Imma come link you about the truck!


----------



## lolow




----------



## BABYGIRL LA RIDER




----------



## volvo240guy

Merry Christmas Jeff, thanks for everything


----------



## chilango1964

:wave: Happy New Year to all Switches & Thangs :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

some old pics, but i swear i'll post a lot of updated ones very soon..!!


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

Hey Jeff and Kamil, the frame is lookin really sweet. Can't wait to see it when its all done.


----------



## originallow

Bump for the shop


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Jan 17 2009, 05:16 PM~12733691
> *Bump for the shop
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## abel




----------



## heyheyhey

WOW Jeff that is a real nice job. 

P.S. Sorry about the pin striping.


----------



## topless65

oh shit..this has to be one of the first 'in progress' pics posted..


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin:


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

TTT


----------



## 84OndaFLR

So i got my ride & i have my rims but i need to know where you guys are located i need to bring it down & get you guys to do some work asap, so let me know where you guys are i called but no answer


----------



## switches and thangs

CALL ME TOMORROW 416 419 2366 JEFF


----------



## 84Dippin




----------



## burnslo

TTT  

Jeff lost the number..pm me with it please and thanks!


----------



## originallow

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 12 2005, 12:04 AM~3260766
> * A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called….
> 
> [attachmentid=187895]
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> 
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> 
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> *


----------



## burnslo

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

TTT for my Distributor!!!!!


----------



## 84Dippin

TTT
post more pix


----------



## Low_roller187

hey guys im in oshawa here and i got an 88 lincoln town car its bagged already had it bagged for about a year and a half now and i like it but its to slow and the comps are loud and annoying and also and formost its frying batts and alts right left and centre so i was wonder if u cud hook me up with a price for a decent 2 pump 4 dump 6 batt set up i dont need the frame work i can do that but wud need install of the set up thanks 



p.s also im lookin to sell my air ride stuff to help fund the switch if u kno anyone interest its

2 viair 480's
7 gallon tank 
slam specialties re7s all around 
4 valves front/back

used very lightly everything is in great condition looking for 1000
or will trade for hydros thnkas


----------



## lolow

t t t :biggrin:


----------



## different

:nicoderm:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Apr 9 2009, 12:27 PM~13528020
> *TTT for my Distributor!!!!!
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

:wave: TTT ... Hey Jeff, thanks for the ground connector... :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by CRUIZN' Low_@Apr 29 2009, 06:22 PM~13733036
> *:wave: TTT ... Hey Jeff, thanks for the ground connector...  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Apr 29 2009, 10:24 PM~13737262
> *:h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Damn, I was just checkin out that 65 frame :thumbsup: Sick work rite there...


----------



## switches and thangs

THANKS RON


----------



## topless65

did a little work the last few days....i'll be getting the body and frame back from the blaster in a week..so i'll post up those pics..Thanks to jeff for your help the last few days.


----------



## brett

:0 that 65 frame is baddass !! nice work!!


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by topless65_@May 7 2009, 03:39 PM~13817077
> *did a little work the last few days....i'll be getting the body and frame back from the blaster in a week..so i'll post up those pics..Thanks to jeff for your help the last few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by brett_@May 7 2009, 09:09 PM~13820253
> *:0 that 65 frame is baddass !!  nice work!!
> *


THANKS MAN


----------



## Nickp

Jeff,

I forgot to ask you on the phone in regards to 1964 Impala, I have windshield wiper motor missing from it, if you have parts for it available or you may know a place where to order it. As well when driving alightment is quite unsafe to drive when stopping car is pulled to the right side quite hard, it is either jammed brake on the right side or something needs to be done. I will try to finish up with car insurance and bring it over so you can take a look at it.

Nick


----------



## switches and thangs

COOL JUST GIVE ME A CALL


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Nickp

Jeff, I returned all that crap back to CanadianTire, charger and two batteries, They wouldn't take the third one back, see if somebody needs regular marine battery for the boat or something for cheap, don't want to throw it away.


----------



## socapots

thats a damn nice lookin frame


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

What up Toronto.. :wave: 

Just checkin out the shop pics.. Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

going to the body shop asap.


----------



## lolow




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jun 1 2009, 02:57 AM~14058985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> going to the body shop asap.
> *


You better start driving... 4 1/2 Hours to Show N' Go... :biggrin: 

Lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

Whats happenin guys... Wayne wanted to see some pics of the Ace's progress, so here ya go. Jimmy's back to work, so were closing in the the completion date rapidly... You guys got the exclusive on these. Just taken last night.  




























And here's one from right after the heartattack, the way you guy's saw it when y were here:


----------



## lolow




----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

> Whats happenin guys... Wayne wanted to see some pics of the Ace's progress, so here ya go. Jimmy's back to work, so were closing in the the completion date rapidly... You guys got the exclusive on these. Just taken last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one from right after the heartattack, the way you guy's saw it when y were here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/qu
> DAM Mark car look good well be back soon when is your bbq :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 20 Minutes_@Jun 5 2009, 09:10 PM~14107868
> *:wave:
> *


Whats up 20 :wave:


----------



## 81delta

HUP DOAWN SCHOCKS!!


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> Whats happenin guys... Wayne wanted to see some pics of the Ace's progress, so here ya go. Jimmy's back to work, so were closing in the the completion date rapidly... You guys got the exclusive on these. Just taken last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's one from right after the heartattack, the way you guy's saw it when y were here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/qu
> DAM Mark car look good well be back soon when is your bbq :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not 100% sure... PM jimmy and ask em... :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## 84Dippin




----------



## Low_roller187

hey im lookin to sell or trade a chrome dayton adaptor either want 50$ for it or 2 left china adaptors thank pm if interested


----------



## DREEGZ

TTT


----------



## CADILLACJON

SUP GUYS, FRAME LOOKS CRAZY!!


----------



## razor

jeffry..............chicken suvlaki :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

> jeffry..............chicken suvlaki :biggrin:
> [/quot
> HELLLLLLLLLLLL YA :uh:


----------



## 84Dippin

TTT

Jeff did u guys find a new place yet??


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

What up guys?? Thought I'd share a pic from our first show out with the 61... Now you gotta get your down here to see it in person! Why don't you come to the Westside Lowriders Picnic in Ohio?


----------



## DemLowridaz

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 11 2005, 09:04 PM~3260766
> *It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here.  A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called….
> 
> [attachmentid=187895]
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> 
> We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products!
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> Asif - (416) 899-2027
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> *


wasup switches I was wonderin if yall could give me a quote on 13`s an 14`s an wat brand wires u use an also a quote on a 2 pump prohopper kit ill ether cum pick them up or get them ship to the wst im in calgary pm me pls


----------



## socapots

nice 61 up there.


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 30 2009, 05:14 PM~14342868
> *What up guys??  Thought I'd share a pic from our first show out with the 61...  Now you gotta get your down here to see it in person! Why don't you come to the Westside Lowriders Picnic in Ohio?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jul 4 2009, 12:28 AM~14377088
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:
> *


x2 looks amazing


----------



## topless65

not sure if i already posted these or not..


----------



## Octane716

Big up to your shop hope to see you guys at the scrape by the lake show. I am Octane new baby on the rise, I am still growing up. I hope to visit your shop one day. Right Now I am stuck in B-low. Had a little law trouble with the switchin LOL .


----------



## mynameiscash

hey i am looking for some adjustable trailing arms for a 1987 cadillac deville


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by mynameiscash_@Jul 14 2009, 11:01 AM~14468036
> *hey i am looking for some adjustable trailing arms for a 1987 cadillac deville
> *


are you from Toronto.? call jeff at 416-419-2366


----------



## CADILLACJON

ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

T.O. :biggrin:


----------



## dectrone

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@Aug 5 2005, 10:08 AM~3546556
> *I live in Montreal and we do have the same kind of tension with another local club. I think it sucks that you guys in Ontario can't be more united...But we are going through the same BS up here and believe me, we are much less people into the lowrider game than you guys are...I find all of this very sad...But like Joe said, a little bit of competition and ''friendly'' shit talking at hop offs is fun though but as long as it doesn't get out of hand...I don't know Asif and the rest of the shop's crew but i think they are helping the lowrider scene in Ontario grow in a positive direction...I give them mad props for that!!! Hell, a lot of people (involved in lowriding) up here in Quebec talk about and know about this shop...And people up here including myself have a lot of respect for Rollerz Only Niagara chapter for what they are giving and showing to the lowrider comunity in Ontario and eastern Canada. You guys in Ontario are 3-5 years ahead of what is going on up here and a lot of guys in Quebec are looking up to you in Ontario on how to do things the right way...It forces us to get better and try to catch up...So getting along would be a great thing but who am I to tell you this when we have the same fucking bullshit going on up here...Just a humble thought from a LuxuriouS frenchie...
> *




true words...why hate on eachother, when we enjoy the same lifestyle....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

TTT for my Canadians!!!!!


----------



## E-RUPT

Sup Jeff,

I missed you at Scrape...how r things...?

holla @ me when u get a chance.

PCE
Corie
905-931-7621


----------



## kaos283

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 7 2009, 09:17 AM~14401768
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is gonna be a SWEET ride.  :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## chilango1964

TTT


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## Systamatik

bump for switches!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 23 2009, 10:46 PM~12798666
> *:biggrin:
> *


wut's crack'n holms.. see if you call enough time's u get to the boss


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 7 2009, 09:17 AM~14401768
> *not sure if i already posted these or not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats gonna be siiiik!


----------



## CRUIZN' Low

:biggrin: What's up Jeff, Kamil & Wayne :wave:


----------



## burnslo

Just wanted to say wud up jeff..comming to get some work done soon.. IE..battery rack.. peace bro!


----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Jul 7 2009, 09:17 AM~14401768
> *not sure if i already posted these or not..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


cars are looking good


----------



## 84Dippin

whats up JEFF??


----------



## switches and thangs

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## stevie d

sssssssssssssup homies :biggrin:


----------



## switches and thangs

WHATS UP STEVIE :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

wdup jeffrey!


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

Jeff you got any pressure clamps ?

hit me up with a pm


----------



## chilango1964

Rob's Regal  :thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964

More on Jeff's work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Jeff and the gang, Just droppin by to say Merry Christmas...( or happy holidays if your jew :biggrin: )

Jeff I'll post pics of that set-up this week for ya. Going down for chrome on sat and got them 16's ready for ya  

Regal looks siccccc


----------



## volvo240guy

Merry Chrictmas Jeff!!!


----------



## switches and thangs

I think the works speaks for itself.


----------



## TORONTO

shits lookin real proper jeff!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 84Dippin

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 25 2009, 02:44 AM~16084911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the works speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good Jeff
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jceebpt

I should be comin thru to get my ride flipped in the summer


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic

:wave: Hi my fellow Canadians!!!!!


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Jun 3 2009, 07:34 AM~14081129
> *You better start driving...  4 1/2 Hours to Show N' Go...  :biggrin:
> 
> Lookin good!  :thumbsup:
> *


damn marc its almost feb and the topless still aint here lol. jp whats up guys


----------



## buick87

:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Jan 29 2010, 12:46 PM~16452117
> *:wave: Hi my fellow Canadians!!!!!
> *


----------



## 84Dippin

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave: :wave: :wave: AND 1 4 MR BIG M :rimshot:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Feb 11 2010, 12:25 AM~16580097
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: AND 1 4 MR BIG M :rimshot:
> *


 :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 25 2009, 02:44 AM~16084911
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the works speaks for itself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE REGAL IS LOOKING BAD ASS... GOOD JOB!!


----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## topless65




----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:h5:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

What up guys? Haven't checked (or chequed for your Canadians) in on you in a while...

Whats happenin up in T-Town??

:wave:


----------



## jceebpt

is that brown regal the 86 you just started workin on? i'd come to check it but i'm out of the city until the end of april


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 23 2010, 12:42 PM~16974490
> *What up guys?  Haven't checked (or chequed for your Canadians) in on you in a while...
> 
> Whats happenin up in T-Town??
> 
> :wave:
> *


they dont love us anymore


----------



## jceebpt

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 23 2010, 06:10 PM~16975825
> *they dont love us anymore
> *


showandgo, you plannin on passing through windsor before may?


----------



## originallow

Ruben :wave:


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Mar 23 2010, 07:25 PM~16977583
> *Ruben :wave:
> *


Hey Wayne :wave:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by jceebpt_@Mar 23 2010, 03:54 PM~16976336
> *showandgo, you plannin on passing through windsor before may?
> *


only to go to the casino


----------



## billy nugz

Haven't been in here for a wile BIZUMP !


----------



## chilango1964

Work being done on my frame :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 












Thank you Jeff


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 23 2010, 05:10 PM~16975825
> *they dont love us anymore
> *




I LOVE EVERYONE WHATS UP DETROIT :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Apr 14 2010, 03:38 PM~17193043
> *I LOVE EVERYONE WHATS UP DETROIT  :biggrin:
> *


not much homie how you been


----------



## allbusiness

My Big Body is back and strong thanks to swift and clean job done by the homie Jeff!


----------



## modelmangler

whats up toronto.
hey i need to get a pump motor, a chrome one. i'm out here in winnipeg, anyone got a new one they wanna sell?

pm me, i'd appreciate it.


----------



## allbusiness

ttt


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 16 2010, 04:28 PM~17214112
> *not much homie how you been
> *




OK and U :biggrin:


----------



## CADILLACJON

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@May 18 2010, 12:51 AM~17522773
> *OK and U :biggrin:
> *


I called and left you a message......no call back? Did you get that truck?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

Whats up big Jeff :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Apr 10 2010, 09:20 PM~17154960
> *Work being done on my frame :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Jeff
> *


Que bueno!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

:wave:


----------



## CADILLACJON

Seen Jeff's TownCar.....Looks real good man. :wow:


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2010, 06:52 PM~17543621
> *Que bueno!!! :biggrin:
> *


gracias Dave ahi va poco a poco, vi tu ranfla en foto y se ve bien chingon!!!


----------



## chilango1964

:worship:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

:wow: Trunk's looking good.. What it do :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@May 28 2010, 08:55 PM~17637265
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship:
> *


HEY JEFF MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT THANG TO THE SUPER SHOW AND WE WILL HAVE A BUMP OFF AND THEN I WILL BUST YOUR ASS AND I WILL EVEN SPOT YOU 10" :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1

nice meeting you at the picnic jeff keep in touch lincoln performed well


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 29 2010, 12:11 AM~17638533
> *HEY JEFF MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT THANG TO THE SUPER SHOW AND WE WILL HAVE A BUMP OFF AND THEN I WILL BUST YOUR ASS AND I WILL EVEN SPOT YOU 10" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0, uh oh.


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

Lets see some action pics from Detroit :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1

go on michigan riders theres a good pic of it gettin airbourne


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 30 2010, 08:20 PM~17649693
> *go on michigan riders theres a good pic of it gettin airbourne
> *


Thanks


----------



## BIG STUART~GT




----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@May 29 2010, 02:11 AM~17638533
> *HEY JEFF MAKE SURE YOU BRING THAT THANG TO THE SUPER SHOW AND WE WILL HAVE A BUMP OFF AND THEN I WILL BUST YOUR ASS AND I WILL EVEN SPOT YOU 10" :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I ONLY WISH I COULD THIS BITCH TO THE SUPER SHOW IT WOULD COST TO MUCH $$$$$$$$$


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@May 29 2010, 07:16 PM~17643204
> *nice meeting you at the picnic jeff keep in touch lincoln performed well
> *




IT WAS NICE YOU TO AND I WILL KEEP IN TOUCH FOR SHOUR


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 30 2010, 06:30 PM~17648332
> *:0, uh oh.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by LuxuriouSMontreaL_@May 19 2010, 06:51 PM~17543615
> *Whats up big Jeff :biggrin:
> *




WHAT UP BIG DAVE :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jun 1 2010, 09:59 PM~17670681
> *:wave:
> *


should have hit us up


----------



## chilango1964

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 30 2010, 05:30 PM~17648332
> *:0, uh oh.
> *


Uh shit here we go....Jeff dont worry , mama's little single pump cutty been steady breakin him off....Aint even hit the front....O.J just barkin...woof,wooof :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Jun 15 2010, 10:55 PM~17800344
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


nice monte, really clean. :biggrin:


----------



## modelmangler

I tried to call to find out if you guys at switches and thangs have
a slip setup for the driveline of an impala, also need the good hanger bearing an a pump motor

I was gonna leave a message but your inbox was full.

Pm me if you have this stuff, I am in Winnipeg, but I am making a trip out the in 2 weeks

thanks


----------



## 84Dippin

:wave:


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## DRAGGINTOY

Yo jeff i'm too lazy to pick up the phone..but whats da werd on my stuff?


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## Volv_lo

Work looks great guys!!

Have a 60's caddy that needs a frame wrap. Please PM me.


----------



## smooth designs

WHATS UP GUYS!
just wondering hows things over there.. :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

sup shizel.. i see you chip'n :0


----------



## fons

:machinegun: :guns: :ninja: :boink: :boink:


----------



## STRICTLY1

:thumbsup: wzup homie


----------



## DemLowridaz

wasup yall I need a quote on a generation III 3/4'' steel block (black), super duty adex, adjustables lower & upper trailing arms, regular cups for the front and fatty sticks reverse deep cups an power balls


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by DemLowridaz_@Nov 9 2010, 04:03 AM~19023391
> *wasup yall I need a quote on a generation III 3/4'' steel block (black), super duty adex, adjustables lower & upper trailing arms, regular cups for the front and fatty sticks reverse deep cups an power balls
> *


about $25 free shipping. :biggrin: sorry jeff.


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 5 2010, 06:51 PM~18997420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup shizel.. i see you chip'n :0
> *


LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP AND SHOW JEFF HOW TO DO IT FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Nov 10 2010, 10:16 PM~19039354
> *LOOKS LIKE IM GONNA HAVE TO TAKE A TRIP AND SHOW JEFF HOW TO DO IT FROM THE DOOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:...nice on tha bumper


----------



## DemLowridaz

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 10 2010, 08:34 PM~19038138
> *about $25 free shipping. :biggrin:  sorry jeff.
> *


I dont get it so your telling me 25$ for a piston and all the accesories an free shipping. Can someone gimme real quote


----------



## single_gate

SWITCHES & THANGS BUILT..SINGLE PUMP 6 BATTS..BUMPER CHECKIN ON THA GAS HOP! :biggrin:


----------



## fons




----------



## 5DEUCE

:wave: :wave:


----------



## BLUTRUTH

:wave: Jeff doin big switchs & thangs


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave: :wave: :wave: PICS COMING SOON :0


----------



## Chris

:wave:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 17 2010, 12:37 AM~19088064
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: PICS COMING SOON :0
> *



yo, u got any picks of that dually with the escalade front clip yet...?
:biggrin:


----------



## fons

hey kamil ur 65 is see thru 2day tmrow will be whith a new floor.  :banghead:  :run: :boink: :drama:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

:wave:


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 17 2010, 08:26 PM~19096848
> *hey kamil ur 65 is see thru 2day tmrow will be whith a new floor.   :banghead:    :run:  :boink:  :drama:
> *



:wow: :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Nov 17 2010, 09:29 PM~19097543
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


sup brother


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 17 2010, 10:26 PM~19096848
> *hey kamil ur 65 is see thru 2day tmrow will be whith a new floor.   :banghead:    :run:  :boink:  :drama:
> *


 :wave: :wave: que onda Fons! te esta quedando chingon la ranfla de Kamil !!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 17 2010, 10:11 AM~19090829
> *yo, u got any picks of that dually with the escalade front clip yet...?
> :biggrin:
> *




I WISH :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Nov 19 2010, 09:56 PM~19115103
> *:wave:  :wave:  que onda Fons! te esta quedando chingon la ranfla de Kamil !!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


que onda ruben. ayba mas o menos. tiene mucho trabajo espero que leguste el jale :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 19 2010, 09:58 PM~19115117
> *I WISH :biggrin:
> *


hey jeff. ya deja dejalartela.i ponte o trabajar pinche guevon :biggrin:


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 19 2010, 07:13 PM~19114076
> *sup brother
> *


jus here car gettin ready for paint :run: ...hows everythin on ur ends??


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 20 2010, 10:49 AM~19116877
> *hey jeff. ya deja dejalartela.i ponte o trabajar pinche guevon :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Nov 20 2010, 10:12 AM~19117375
> *jus here car gettin ready for paint :run: ...hows everythin on ur ends??
> *


nice. on my side just working on kamil's car. and today i got in troubble. today'wife's bday and i forgot aboutit. but i ga2 finish kamil's car. :happysad:


----------



## fons

:biggrin:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 20 2010, 07:11 PM~19119594
> *nice. on my side just working on kamil's car. and today i got in troubble. today'wife's bday and i forgot aboutit. but i ga2 finish kamil's car. :happysad:
> *


lol.thanks homie..i'll bring her flowers on Monday to make up for it.. Tell her she can blame me for it..


----------



## originallow

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: originallow, topless65


S'up
:wave:


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 20 2010, 05:11 PM~19119594
> *nice. on my side just working on kamil's car. and today i got in troubble. today'wife's bday and i forgot aboutit. but i ga2 finish kamil's car. :happysad:
> *


ohh mannnnn tha wifes b-day :0 :0...mice puttin overtime on kamil's car :biggrin:


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 20 2010, 09:30 PM~19121322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

:biggrin:


----------



## Psych0

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Nov 22 2010, 07:01 PM~19136412
> *ohh mannnnn tha wifes b-day :0  :0...mice puttin overtime on kamil's car :biggrin:
> *


i herd ur car going 2 look real good  it better smash the bumper or ill b  them toronto majestics alway's trayin 2 look better then every body. out there. :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by Psych0_@Nov 23 2010, 04:11 PM~19145253
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :
> *


thanks ralffy


----------



## Madd-Dogg

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 11 2005, 11:04 PM~3260766
> *It’s been a long time coming, but were finally here.  A full-fledged hydro and air shop in the GTA.
> 
> It’s called….
> 
> [attachmentid=187895]
> 
> We specialize in:
> -	hydraulic installations
> -	air ride installations
> -	Frame reinforcement (partial and full wraps)
> -	Custom fabrication (i.e. Trailing arms, four links)
> -	Wire wheels  - any size
> 
> We're dealing exclusively with Prohopper Hydraulics, and have had nothing but great success with their products!
> 
> Were located close to the Islington Avenue exit off the Gardiner Expressway!
> 
> Like I said its a long time coming, and we bring you 15 years of combined hydraulic experience!
> 
> If you wanna get a hold of us, please call
> 
> Jeff - (416) 419-2366
> 
> If you just wanna drop by and check out our work, just give one of us a call!
> *


  big ups to jeff


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 23 2010, 07:56 PM~19147114
> *i herd ur car going 2 look real good   it better smash the bumper or ill b   them toronto majestics alway's trayin 2 look better then every body. out there. :biggrin:
> *


LOL...:h5: we got somethin brewing up... :biggrin: gonna switch it up comin out fresh for 2011 :run:


----------



## 20 Minutes

:wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 25 2010, 07:14 PM~19165344
> *:wave:
> *


got chrome  :dunno:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 25 2010, 10:10 PM~19165680
> *got chrome   :dunno:
> *


I do & lot's of it ! :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Nov 26 2010, 08:15 AM~19167925
> *I do & lot's of it !  :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt asking u. but let's see it. :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 26 2010, 10:40 AM~19168015
> *i wasnt asking u. but let's see it. :biggrin:
> *


I will be done before Robbie (I think) you can see it then :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

Nice ! :thumbsup:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Nov 26 2010, 05:44 PM~19170669
> *I will be done before Robbie (I think) you can see it then  :biggrin:
> *


i hope the duece dont turn into the malibu tha u us2 drive :0 :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 26 2010, 08:38 PM~19171046
> *i hope the duece dont turn into the malibu tha u us2 drive  :0  :biggrin:
> *


You got me confused homie I never owned a Malibu.

Which Malibu you talking about so I know who you are confusing me for ? I really hope it is not that piece of shit purple one that was cut into a vert.


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Nov 26 2010, 06:50 PM~19171152
> *You got me confused homie I never owned a Malibu.
> 
> Which Malibu you talking about so I know who you are confusing me for ? I really hope it is not that piece of shit purple one that was cut into a vert.
> *


my bad it was a gp :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by fons_@Nov 26 2010, 09:31 PM~19171435
> *my bad it was a gp :biggrin:
> *


What was wrong with the GP ? that car was nice prior to it getting rear ended. Unless that is what your talking about is it getting smashed and I really never did anything with it after that.

When I had that car I was one of the very few that even had juice back then.

I am going to get out these guys thread now. Shit I should go dig up some of the old pics I have now that we are talking about it and scan them while I aint doing anything and throw them in the Michigan thread.


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Nov 16 2010, 11:37 PM~19088064
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: PICS COMING SOON :0
> *


*SWITCHES & THANGS*


----------



## fons

hey huebon post,s some pics of ur work. :0 :biggrin: need pic's of the chrome shit u puttin out there.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Dec 3 2010, 12:10 AM~19223983
> *SWITCHES & THANGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what kinda car? caddy?


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Dec 3 2010, 11:24 AM~19227840
> *what kinda car? caddy?
> *



YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## TORONTO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

PROPER WITH A CAPITAL P


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Dec 2 2010, 09:10 PM~19223983
> *SWITCHES & THANGS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuckn ruben those are some weld's :thumbsup: i new u could doit.


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 3 2010, 10:45 PM~19232669
> *fuckn ruben those are some weld's  :thumbsup: i new u could doit.
> *


 not bad for my first time welding :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango1964

*TEAM SWITCHES AND THANGS*

HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 64 FRAME :biggrin: 




































PETEY'S CADDY FRAME IN DETAIL   



























































BUBBLES LINCOLN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 





























ISHO'S CHROME    



























STARTING G-BODY FRAME


----------



## switches and thangs

THANKS YOU FOR THE PICS SIR :biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 5 2010, 02:15 AM~19242228
> *THANKS YOU FOR THE PICS SIR :biggrin:
> *


NO PROBLEM SENOR SKINNY :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 5 2010, 02:15 AM~19242228
> *THANKS YOU FOR THE PICS SIR :biggrin:
> *


Jeff how much for the same drop mounts as the red town car you got there 

lmk :biggrin:


----------



## single_gate

> _Originally posted by fons_@Dec 3 2010, 08:45 PM~19232669
> *fuckn ruben those are some weld's  :thumbsup: i new u could doit.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dont kill mee


----------



## single_gate

DONT NEED TO MOLD FRAMES...WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF...WELDS ARE CONSISTENT AND PERFECT!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by single_gate_@Dec 5 2010, 11:35 PM~19248437
> *DONT NEED TO MOLD FRAMES...WORK SPEAKS FOR ITSELF...WELDS ARE CONSISTENT AND PERFECT!!!
> *


but your gunna, right?
:biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> *TEAM SWITCHES AND THANGS*
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 64 FRAME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would deff. mold these welds. especially these ones, they look like total crap.


----------



## switches and thangs

> *TEAM SWITCHES AND THANGS*
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS OF MY 64 FRAME :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i would deff. mold these welds. especially these ones, they look like total crap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS PET :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## Psych0

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Dec 5 2010, 10:35 PM~19249033
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THANKS PET :biggrin:
> *




OOPS PETE


----------



## 20 Minutes

Hey there :wave:


----------



## fons




----------



## switches and thangs

BIG M BABY :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## smooth designs

sup crew, hope you guys have great christmas! :wave:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by smooth designs_@Dec 7 2010, 10:52 PM~19268134
> *sup crew, hope you guys have great christmas! :wave:
> *



U 2 :wave:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

TTT


----------



## lowrider 4 life

Merry Christmas homies :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

WISHING ALL A VERY MERRY X-MAS & HAPPY NEW YEAR FROM ALL OF US HERE AT BLACK MAGIC HYDRAULICS


----------



## chilango1964

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Dec 5 2010, 02:09 AM~19242199
> *A MONTH LATER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT :0


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Jan 4 2011, 08:43 PM~19503797
> *A MONTH LATER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




TTT


----------



## bad company

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@Jan 4 2011, 06:43 PM~19503797
> *A MONTH LATER......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks great Bro some nice work there!! :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by bad company_@Jan 13 2011, 07:57 PM~19589053
> *Looks great Bro some nice work there!!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by switches & thangs_@Jan 21 2011, 06:29 PM~19662626
> *THANKS :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :machinegun: :guns: :buttkick: :rofl: :drama: :drama:


----------



## 5DEUCE

nice work brotha!


----------



## switches and thangs

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Jan 24 2011, 08:48 PM~19686340
> *nice work brotha!
> *




THANK YOU SIR DID YOU SELL THAT 59 :biggrin:


----------



## 85cuttlass supreme

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Jun 12 2005, 08:53 AM~3261899
> *Heres a pic from about a month ago, its a little more full right now.
> 
> [attachmentid=188063]
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> Someones Different kinda Caddy.
> 
> [attachmentid=188069]
> *


GoodLuck and Best Wishes! 
You guys are good!!! Look at that coke bottle just floating.


----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## switches and thangs




----------



## CadillacTom

:biggrin:


----------



## fons

:fuq: :shhh:


----------



## TORONTO

:machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## CadillacTom

Before...








After....









Thanks Jeff! The peoples love the car. I'll get at you soon. You need me to DJ the picnic?
www.tomnoy.com


----------



## chilango1964

*TEAM SWITCHES AND THANGS 

PUTTING A GREAT EFFORT TO GET THE FRAME DONE AND READY FOR PAINT!!!! *


----------



## fons

> _Originally posted by chilango1964_@May 14 2011, 10:31 PM~20554872
> *TEAM SWITCHES AND THANGS
> 
> PUTTING A GREAT EFFORT TO GET THE FRAME DONE AND READY FOR PAINT!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


simply bad ass werk. o and jeff stop sucking ur own dick b4 u come on ur own face. :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches and thangs

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



I LEARNED FROM U :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chilango1964

*TTT*​ 
**​


----------



## switches and thangs

*Here are some pics of my car being done by Street Team Customs in Detroit, Patterns by Kandy N Chrome, Hydraulics and Suspension Switches and Thangs

















































*


----------



## LOWASME

switches & thangs said:


> *Here are some pics of my car being done by Street Team Customs in Detroit, Patterns by Kandy N Chrome, Hydraulics and Suspension Switches and Thangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Sweet,I love the* Patterns *:thumbsup:


----------



## topless65

ttt


----------



## matdogg

NICE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brett

fons said:


> simply bad ass werk. o and jeff stop sucking ur own dick b4 u come on ur own face. :rofl: :thumbsup:





switches & thangs said:


> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> I LEARNED FROM U :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


 now thats funny :wave:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:wave: whats up jeff!


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## waka

what's up jeff


----------



## 94Fleetwoodswangin

Awesome work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up fellas


----------



## switches and thangs

:wave:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

switches and thangs said:


> *Here are some pics of my car being done by Street Team Customs in Detroit, Patterns by Kandy N Chrome, Hydraulics and Suspension Switches and Thangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


O CANADA...O CANADA...LMAO....LOOKIN GOOD CHIPPER...HEY I GOT THAT PAN IN YESTERDAY AND I GOT A PRICE FOR THAT CHROME ON THAT TRANNY....HIT ME WHEN YOU GET A MIN EY!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

switches and thangs said:


> *Here are some pics of my car being done by Street Team Customs in Detroit, Patterns by Kandy N Chrome, Hydraulics and Suspension Switches and Thangs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:worship:


----------



## 416impala

switches and thangs
new stuff

350tpi

























64 hard top (2 door only nicca)belly spray, wrap, everythin,,,clear tomorrow 

skinny on the gun


----------



## .TODD

wow awesome work fellas


----------



## switches and thangs

.TODD said:


> wow awesome work fellas



THANK U SIR


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## chilango1964




----------



## 416impala

SWITCHES AND THANGS , 2011 YEAR END X FRAME WRAP, 2012 BUILD.....
416-419-2366
www.switchesandthangs.com
SERVING TORONTO AND BEYOND....


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:inout:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up fellas.


----------



## switches and thangs

whats up pinky


----------



## westsidehydros

Sup jeff, gimmie a call...when you want this 60 frame? I gotta get it movin before snow flys


----------



## 416impala

switches and thangs
Toronto lowrider hydraulics
416-419-2366


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## TORONTO

TTT FOR THE BEST WORK IN THE COUNTRY!


----------



## fesboogie

TTT brothas!!!


----------



## chilango1964

lowrider_cutlass said:


> TTT FOR THE BEST WORK IN THE COUNTRY!



HERE IS PROOF!!!!


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

chilango1964 said:


> HERE IS PROOF!!!!


This ride is coming out damn nice great job fellas !


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## chilango1964

*LATEST WORK DONE AT SWITCHES N THANGS































*


----------



## TORONTO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964

*NEW FRAME FRESH OUT FROM THE SHOP 







*


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## Pinky Bitches

SWEET Work as usual


----------



## switches and thangs

SWEET Work as usual





thank u sir:thumbsup:


----------



## 86_monte_carlo

Fucking nice work guys!


----------



## chilango1964

Petey's Frame, Luxurious CC Toronto


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's up fellas. Question. What will we need to cross the border when we come up for the car show ...


----------



## single_gate

Pretty sure all u need is a passport


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nothing for the cars ?


----------



## CadillacTom

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up fellas. Question. What will we need to cross the border when we come up for the car show ...


Pinky, I've driven my lowlow across the border 3 times with no problems. I'm not sure about trailoring Pinky across the border, but it shouldn't be a problem. I'll be there.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cool. Il be bringing my 3 car trailer ,just didn't know if I needed to have titles to cars or registration ,,the radicals aren't tagged obviously lol.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

What's the dates on the show. It's in July right ?


----------



## chilango1964

It is on July 14th Sir!!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

The weekend before our picnic sweet lol


----------



## Duppy

If interested in wheel chips please visit our topic below.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/331357-wheel-chips-6-styles-too-choose.html


----------



## single_gate

Pinky Bitches said:


> Cool. Il be bringing my 3 car trailer ,just didn't know if I needed to have titles to cars or registration ,,the radicals aren't tagged obviously lol.


Nice...lookin forward to see yall here


----------



## CadillacTom

Pinky Bitches said:


> Cool. Il be bringing my 3 car trailer ,just didn't know if I needed to have titles to cars or registration ,,the radicals aren't tagged obviously lol.


You should be cool; just be up front with the border patrol that you're going to T.O. for a picnic and showing off the whip, if they ask. Let me know when you all are rolling up...you'll just bypass Cleveland and I might be rolling up about the same time you are.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Cool sounds good thanks


----------



## switches and thangs

TTT


----------



## chilango1964

That's how's done!!!!


----------



## edelmiro13

Pinky Bitches said:


> What's up fellas. Question. What will we need to cross the border when we come up for the car show ...


Your GREEN CARD HUEY DUHHH!!!!


----------



## chilango1964

FRAME IS ON THE GROUND!!!


----------



## chilango1964

*Some Changes before putting the body on the frame







































*


----------



## chilango1964

*SWITCHES N THANGS TTT















*


----------



## Clutch100

Shop number?


----------



## CadillacTom

Clutch100 said:


> Shop number?


*SWITCHES & THANGS*
CUSTOM FABRICATION AND ALL LOWRIDER NEEDS 416 419 2366


----------



## Clutch100

Thanx homie I got thru


----------



## CadillacTom

Clutch100 said:


> Thanx homie I got thru


No problem....
Jeff's a good Dude. He did my set-up; not a problem and I'm into my second season with it.


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## caddypimp

do you guys sell reinforcement kits like a full frame wrap for 94 caddy ? :thumbsup:


----------



## TORONTO

uffin::thumbsup:


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## topless65

ttt


----------



## topless65




----------



## Pinky Bitches

Nice


----------



## .TODD

I like that caprice


----------



## TORONTO

:420:


----------



## TORONTO

BUMP FOR THE HARDEST SHOP IN TORONTO


----------



## FrankE

lowrider_cutlass said:


> BUMP FOR THE HARDEST SHOP IN TORONTO


come up for air! :roflmao:


----------



## TORONTO

:nicoderm:


----------



## CJAY

CLEAN ASS WORK FELLAZ!!!!!!


----------



## TORONTO

CJAY said:


> CLEAN ASS WORK FELLAZ!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

BBQ in Toronto


----------



## 416impala

Og on da bumper
Stereo
Chrome
And cold Ac Lol


----------



## bad company

:drama: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

switches and thangs said:


> TTT


Sup my brothers????? Howd the show go???

TTT for the baddest shop in the norfffff.....LOL


----------



## chilango1964




----------



## TORONTO

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup my brothers????? Howd the show go???
> 
> TTT for the baddest shop in the norfffff.....LOL



:thumbsup:


----------



## ron1973kim

my car would break in half I tried sumthing like that.nice build.


----------



## TORONTO

:h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

*IT'S OFFICIAL..

THE AFTER HOP HAS BEEN MOVED 

TO THE UNION PLAZA

CASINO/HOTEL

1 MAIN ST.LAS VEGAS,NV 89101

SO SEE YOU ALL THERE

MONDAY THE 15TH OF OCTOBER...

2PM TO MIDNITE.. 5$ TO GET IN

FOOD & DRINKS WILL BE FOR SALE..

AND PLEASE LEAVE ALL THE DRAMA AT HOME.. 

SECURITY WILL BE STRICKLY INFORCED..*


----------



## 416impala

NONE OF THIS STUCK BULLSHIT THAT NEEDS DUMP TRUCK TO PULL IT DOWN

SOON FOOLS BE STRAPPING TOW HOOKS ON THE FRONT FRAME RAILS


----------



## 5DEUCE

phatz said:


>



damn!!!


----------



## MR.P

5DEUCE said:


> damn!!!


SHITTTTTTT!!! crazy :run:


----------



## TORONTO

MR.P said:


> SHITTTTTTT!!! crazy :run:


Its an everyday thang!!!


----------



## 416impala

Work in progress Chilango 64


----------



## 416impala

64 hardtop
Frame swap for a fresh frame
We powdercoat frames, call for price



















Call Jeff
416-419-2366

Switches and thangs
Toronto lowrider shop
Hydraulics air ride donks etc


----------



## 416impala

Tig welding in house


----------



## 416impala

Need a 9"?

9" jig for Impalas and gbodys
Rear end shortening in house










Call Jeff
416-419-2366


----------



## 416impala




----------



## '86 Elco




----------



## TORONTO

TTT


----------



## Big Rob M

Looking good


----------



## '86 Elco

SETUP!!!


----------



## TORONTO

:thumbsup:
TTT


----------



## edelmiro13

phatz said:


>


Now that's a REAR END!! What's the guts gonna be ?


----------



## Up on3

phatz said:


> Og on da bumper
> Stereo
> Chrome
> And cold Ac Lol


I love this Lincoln..


----------



## Must_1

Great Work!!!:drama:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT!


----------



## orange_juiced

TTT!


----------



## orange_juiced




----------



## TORONTO

TTT


----------



## TROUBLESOME

TTT for Skinny and the crew....


----------



## TORONTO

TROUBLESOME said:


> TTT for Skinny and the crew....


:thumbsup:


----------



## CuZiN PauL

TTT


----------



## TORONTO

:420:


----------



## TORONTO

TTT


----------



## 416impala

Ttt


----------



## 416impala

Ttt


----------



## Fuse33

phatz said:


> Work in progress Chilango 64




is that a rock valley gas tank ? running fuel injection in my car .... how does that tank fit work etc... ????


----------



## chilango1964

Fuse33 said:


> is that a rock valley gas tank ? running fuel injection in my car .... how does that tank fit work etc... ????


Yes its a rock valley gas tank, it fits really well just gotta be careful with the straps the ones they send you are short


----------



## Fuse33

chilango1964 said:


> Yes its a rock valley gas tank, it fits really well just gotta be careful with the straps the ones they send you are short



cool thanks... [email protected] r expensive but gotta have it


----------



## chilango1964

Fuse33 said:


> cool thanks... [email protected] r expensive but gotta have it


No problem man , they are expensive but save you a lot of headaches versus trying to workout with the stock one


----------



## Fuse33

chilango1964 said:


> No problem man , they are expensive but save you a lot of headaches versus trying to workout with the stock one


ya we were gonna cut a stock tank and do baffles in it and cut it down for a fuel pump but probably gonna go this route instead...


----------



## MR.P

:420:


----------



## chilango1964

*MAJESTICS TORONTO. CHILANGO 64*


----------



## coco73chev

looking sik boys !!!


----------



## 416impala

fankies luxurious toronto
wrapped and smoothed x frame


----------



## TORONTO

:thumbsup:


----------

